#ubuntu-br 2011-06-27
<AKINATON> Cara meu pc tem 2gb de ram e 2gb de swap, eu não desligo ele a meses pois e servidor de torrent... nunca prisisou disto, e ele ta com visual grafico unity e o c* a quatro
<AKINATON> Pra falar a verdade e este PC q estou usando para tc com vcs.... a mais de 4 dias q to neste chat sem sair
<ubuntero> AKINATON, vc pode não precisar, mas a explicação do espaço é a hibernação
<Maninho> uptime; Running for 18w 9h 13m 14s
<AKINATON> e vc ta com quanto de swap maninho...
<Maninho> 4,67GIB
<ubuntero> AKINATON, hibernação não, suspender :P
<leandro> Olá pessoal instalei o gnome 3 no linux mint(derivado do ubuntu) e o mesmo não inicializa
<leandro> fica somemte
<leandro> na mensagem
<AKINATON> Não instala derivados instala o original Ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<leandro> stopping system V runlevel compatibi[ok]
<leandro> starting anac(h) ronistic cron [ok]
<leandro> e para em
<leandro>  starting anac(h) ronistic cron
<leandro> alguem sabe como restaurar ou resolver isso?
<AKINATON> Cade os velhacos do chat... eles so aparecem para dizer q vc ta falando palavrao e tc com as minas q entram.... aff
<leandro> Já tem uns 15 minutos e não passa da mensagem  starting anac(h) ronistic cron
<AKINATON> leandro ja tem alguem t ajudadno??
<leandro> ainda não
<AKINATON> Pera eu não sei resolver este problema em questao mais vamos ver se o sabio guru google sabe...pera ai
<AKINATON> leandro ele ta em modo texto??
<leandro> sim
<AKINATON> digita startx
<leandro> Não tenho a opção pra digitar
<AKINATON> da ctrl+c
<leandro> na verdade ele está tentando iniciar o sistema e para
<leandro> ctrl c nada acontece
<AKINATON> quando vc reinicia ele não abre o gerenciador de boot... tipo com opçoes de entrada, pois custuma ter uma verçao gravada tipo o restauração do sistema do indows, isto não aparece?
<leandro> não
<leandro> pensei nisso também
<leandro> será que dá pra ativar isso com live cd
<AKINATON> pera to pesquisando... ak
<AKINATON> se vc aprta alt+F2 da alguma coisa?
<leandro> também  tó dando uma pesquisada
<AKINATON> tenta alt+f2 e ctrl+alt+f1
<leandro> alt f2
<leandro> me deu a opção de login
<AKINATON> joia ja e alguma coisa
<leandro> tento starx?
<AKINATON> sim
<AKINATON> startx
<leandro> opa
<leandro> funcionou
<AKINATON> \o/
<leandro> Valeu mano
<leandro> muito obrigado
<AKINATON> Por nada... e so passar para frente quando alguem precisar de uma ajuda do tipo...
<leandro> Sempre que posso faço isso sim
<AKINATON> =)
<AKINATON> o chat buroo so...... EU JA SOU REGISTRADO......
<leandro> mandei desligar o sistema
<leandro> e ele voltou pra tele de login
<leandro> modo texto
<leandro> será que precisarei fazer isso toda vez?
<AKINATON> enão e gnome ou KDE?
<leandro> gnome 3
<AKINATON> digita ai gnome-panel
<leandro> reiniciei a maquina e volta o mesmo problema
<AKINATON> pera ai, vamos ter q configurar o X para abrir altomatico so um minuto
<AKINATON> vc ainda ta em modo texto??
<leandro> não voltei ao grafico
<AKINATON> reinicia, se cair no modo grafico vamos tentar configurar o x automatico
<leandro> ok
<AKINATON> barna: instalou tudo de novo e continua dando 2,9.... q triste cara, vou instalar o drives proprietario ak e reiniciar, se o pae não rodar Vou colocar o ruindows 7 de novo
<AKINATON> alguem ja testou monitor tolk no ubuntu??
<AKINATON> Alguem ja testou monitores touch screen no Ubuntu??
<barna> AKINATON, desculpe, tinha saido!
<barna> AKINATON, kra instala o kernel pae com o synaptic!
<barna> AKINATON, eu ainda não usei touch no ubuntu, mas vi uns videos no youtube q a galera tava usando de boa!
<AKINATON> não ta la no synaptic, eu procurei e nada...
<AKINATON> meu ta foda
<barna> não???
<anderson_> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER anderson_ tmjgmuyhojdl
<barna> droga eu tirei o 11.04 hoje do meu comp!
<barna> era q vou ver se tenho ele em vm!
<AKINATON> Não cara...
<AKINATON> que entrar ak no meu via teamview....
<barna> minha net ta super lenta!
<AKINATON> ok..
<barna> a galera ta oloprando no youtube+torrent!
<barna> to instalado ele numa vm!
<AKINATON> Eu li um post do Andre Gondim, e e a mesma coisa q tava fazendo via terminal... e nada
<AKINATON> Sera q se eu instalar o 10.10 64, e atualizar ele para o 11 permanece??
<barna> 1seg!
<edvaldoscruz> akinaton, você quer instalar  o Kernel 2.6.39.0  ?
<barna> edvaldoscruz, ele precisa instalar o kernel pae no 11.04!
<barna> mas ele num ta achando!
<edvaldoscruz> encontrei esse link que pode ajudá-lo
<darck> darck@Olocausto:~$ uname -a Linux Olocausto 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<edvaldoscruz> http://www.lffl.org/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-installare-il-nuovo-kernel.html
<ubuntero> AKINATON, sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<AKINATON> ubuntero ja fiz isto da a mensagem que os pacotes não foram encontrados
<barna> vc deu um apt-get update?
<Chilenobuntu> xD
<ubuntero> AKINATON, tem que funcionar assim se não foram alterados os repositórios padrão
<ubuntero> AKINATON, meu notebook do trabalho trabalha assim
<darck> darck@Olocausto:~$ grep -w pae /proc/cpuinfo flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat
<barna> to instalando o 11.04 aki! ja volto!
<Chilenobuntu> ALGUEM AQUI JA USOU O BRAZILFW ?
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<anderson_> oi
<darck> root@Olocausto:/home/darck# free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3018       2111        906          0        109       1330 -/+ buffers/cache:        671       2346 Swap:         2045          0       2045
<AKINATON> Galera, ja tentei de tudo, a Verção 64bits ja vem com o pae no kernel, e não reconheceu os meus 4gb de ram, so reconhece 2,9 e na verção 32bits reconhece 3gb.... ja fiz tudo e não vai, ja instalei  o win7 para ver se ele reconhecia e ele reconheceu de primeira, ja gravei 3 midias diferentes do Ubuntu 64, e as 3 me dão o mesmo resultado final
<Daekdroom> AKINATON, sua placa de vídeo é onboard?
<AKINATON> não offboard, e ja olhei se a bios não ta pegando da memoria para o video
<AKINATON> Cara eu abro ate o TeamView ak para quem tiver duvidando....
<AKINATON> sei la talx algum bug com a placa mae, q eu acho dificil pq e uma asus p5kpl/epu
<Ricardo__> AKINATON, nem precisa mais q 3 gb...
<Ricardo__> nao usa nem 2
<Ricardo__> pra linux
<AKINATON> Mais o problema q e maquina de cliente q eu convenci a migrar para o Ubuntu... imagina a vergonha na hora q ele ve o programa q eu falei tão bem lendo so 2,9gb dos seus 4gb....
<AKINATON> o meu pc e este pelo qual to tc com vcs... aqui ta tudo otimo
<xispirito> tem hardware que tem que tunar kernel na mão...
<xispirito> buhuhuahhahaha
<AKINATON> e foda... vou instalar o Win7 e devolver a maquina pro cara de cabeça baixa....
<AKINATON> mo vergonha =(
<xispirito> AKINATON, toma vergonha e instala um outro kernel
<AKINATON> Cara o Ubuntu 11.04 64bits ja ta com o Kernel mais atualizado
<AKINATON>  uname -a Linux Olocausto 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xispirito> número alto não é igual a bom
<AKINATON> Cara ate o Linux do meu HirensBoot leu os 4gb... e o Ubuntu 11.04 não le.... e foda ne?
<xispirito> então AKINATON, põe outra distro, tipo mint etc, que é igual ao ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> o meu Lê 6gb no da dell com 64bit
<AKINATON> Agora vou fazer e o seguinte, instalar o 10.10 64bits e ve se ele le os 4gb, se le eu migro pro 11 e vejo oq q da
<leandro> Olá alguem sabe como desativo o modo de texto?
<AKINATON> leandro digita isto no terminal: #apt-get install gnome xfree86-driver-syntaptics x-window-system xserver-xorg gdm xfonts-base
<leandro> AKINATON já observou se sua maquina não usa alguma coisa da memoria
<AKINATON> Nada, tudo of, como eu disse, o ruindows 7, leu os 4gb suse, e o Ubuntu 32, leu ate 3gb, e o Hirensboot leu os 4gb suse
<Mano_Chao> boa noite!
<leandro> blz
<leandro> tenho 4 gigas de ram, mas a gigabyte
<leandro> não me retorna os 4
<leandro> o apae aqui funcionou perfeitamente
<AKINATON> leandro deu certo o comando q te passei??
<Mano_Chao> clear
<leandro> ainda não digitei, agora quando entro na interface grafica o sistema fica lento. O que você acha de instalar o xfce só por preucação?
<AKINATON> eu acho que vc devia reistalar o sistema por completo
<AKINATON> Meu nem mexi no meu blog hj... fiquei o dia todo por conta desta maquina
<Thds_Mg> Boa noite, a paz!
<AKINATON> Agora vou da uma descansada... vou ver os pinguins de madagascar =) "Cara de fofinho Homens....Cara de Fofinho" hhehehe
<semeion> AKINATON: pera
<Thds_Mg> AKINATON, conseguiu?
<semeion> AKINATON: essa placa eh uma ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU ?
<AKINATON> consegui nada.... so uma dor de cabeça e muita vergonha por não rodar...=(
<Thds_Mg> Chilenobuntu, boa noite.
<AKINATON> ela não tem o AM, e: P5KPL/EPU
<AKINATON> As Asus AM são onboard, as EPU são Offboard
<semeion> AKINATON: essa placa suporta no maximo 4Gb ne? cara no google nao tem nada sobre alguem com problema semelhante ao seu
<AKINATON> meu o chat tem 65 usuarios, 5 estao of, e vejo no maximo 5 conversando ak no chat e os outros @@ sera q são espioes do Titio Bil @@
<Maninho> P5KPL-AM EPU faz tempo que não vejo uma dessas =|
<AKINATON> esta placa suporta ate 16gb de ram, 4 modolus de 4gb cada ela suporta
<Maninho> 2 x DIMM, Max. 4 GB, DDR2 1066(O.C.)/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
<semeion> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/p5kpl-epu-8gb/750063
<Maninho> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KPLAM_EPU/#specifications
<AKINATON> estas P5KPL/EPU e para rodar o intel i5
<semeion> maximo de 4Gb que falaram no forum la
<AKINATON> pq vc ta olhando a AM... ela não e AM
<Maninho> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KPLEPU/#specifications
<Maninho> 4 x240-pin DIMM, Max. 4 GB, DDR2 1066(O.C.)/800/667 Memory
<semeion> cara
<AKINATON> e esta mesmo... então me enganei sobre sua configuração.... mais no fim da na mesma ta com 4gb e não roda
<semeion> pelo que parece vc foi premiado em
<semeion> vc sabe aquelas configuracoes de shadown ram, cache, videoram, etc que tem na bios?
<AKINATON> então... mais alguem tem mais alguma dica....???
<semeion> sera que nao tem nada la reservando memoria pra algum dispositivo ai nao cara?
<semeion> pq isso ai nao faz sentido
<AKINATON> sim, e ja olhei ta tudo ok,
<AKINATON> Como falei instalei o win7 e ele leu de primeira os 4gb
<semeion> pq vc nao faz uma ultima tentativa baixando um live CD diferente, que nao seja o ubuntu so pra descartar a possibilidade de ser algum bug no ubuntu?
<AKINATON> Rodei o HirensBoot e ele leu os 4gb,
<Maninho> das horas q vejo vc falando AKINATON, ate agora não entendi muito o que quer fazer...
<AKINATON> so o Ubuntu q não q ler
<semeion> pq se vc instalar um outro linux e funcionar, entao nao eh bug do kernel, e sim do ubuntu saca?
<semeion> o arch linux por exemplo utiliza um kernel atualizado e udev
<AKINATON> Maninho e assim o: instalei o Ubuntu 11.04 64bits numa maquina e ele so le 2,9 gb, e o pae ja ta instalado no seu kernel.... tendeu
<Maninho> 2,9 voti
<xispirito> o AKINATON confia de corpo e alma na canonical...
<semeion> o ubuntu ainda utiliza hal nao eh?
<Maninho> AKINATON, no live cd apenas 2.9 também?
<AKINATON> tb, tanto no live quanto instalado
<AKINATON> o estranho q o 32bits le 3gb
<ubuntero> AKINATON, agora entendi o teu problema, pensei que estava em um ubuntu 32 bits, no 64 não existe pae pq não é necessário
<semeion> Maninho: ja testamos a memoria e nao eh defeito nelas
<ubuntero> AKINATON, onde está vendo a quantidade de memória
<ubuntero> ?
<AKINATON> Cara tenho q confiar na canonical, meus dados e toda minha vida virtual ta no sistema dela
<Maninho> hehhehe boa ubuntero
<AKINATON> ubuntero no uname -a
<Maninho> no terminal suponho
<Maninho> AKINATON, free no terminal e posta no paste.ubuntu.com
<Maninho> free é um comando
<AKINATON> root@Olocausto:/home/darck# free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3018       2111        906          0        109       1330 -/+ buffers/cache:        671       2346 Swap:         2045          0       2045
<AKINATON> Maninho tavendo 2111
<Maninho> po no paste assim nao consigo descifrar
<semeion> 3018 total
<Maninho> se preferir tira um img
<Maninho> semeion, sim, mas consegue entender normal?
<Maninho> tenho problemas de vista
<semeion> nao, ta confuso sim
<AKINATON> q entrar no pc via team view antes q eu formate ele e coloque o ruindows de novo
<Maninho> total\n 3018?
<xispirito> eu não consigo entender este free tambem...
<Maninho> AKINATON, paste.ubuntu.com
<Maninho> so colar
<xispirito> ah ta, saquei
<AKINATON> sim eu sei, so q ta no outro pc pera um minuto
<Maninho> ok AKINATON
<Maninho> para mim uma img seria melhor, mas vai no paste mesmo
<AKINATON> Uai eu upo a imagem tb...pera ai...
<Maninho> =]
<Maninho> Mem: 3018 remontei o que você colou
<Maninho> usedd: 2111
<Maninho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633343/
<darck> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-EAo2eLNRbHo/TgfaVUbFZcI/AAAAAAAAEn4/L4h5GE0J6Ik/s912/Captura_de_tela.png
<AKINATON> e este link ai q o darck postou, ou seja eu sou ele tb =)
<Maninho> 3018mb mesmo
<Maninho> AKINATON, https://www.linuxfoundation.org/sites/main/files/u41484/akination.png
<AKINATON> e ai.... mais alguma sugestão....=(
<ubuntero> AKINATON, o que vc tem fisicamente no computador são 4 gb é isso?
<Maninho> placa de video offboard correto?, esta definido como no bios?
<AKINATON> isto mesmo Maninho
<AKINATON> A bios não tem configuração de video on board
<AKINATON> ou seja nenhum recurso de memoria utilizado para mais nada
<ubuntero> parte da memória vai para mapeamento de dispositivos, não não tanto assim
<Maninho> bom, o sistema seria um safado e engoliu 1gb de ram? duvido muito
<AKINATON> Não e... cara to com vergonha deste problema ja
<Maninho> AKINATON, não ha porque sentir
<ubuntero> algo muito estranho está acontecendo, ainda não peguei nada assim
<AKINATON> Maninho e o seguinte, e maquina de cliente que eu falei um monte para ele larga o Win7 e migrar para o Ubuntu, convensi ele, e agora vou ter q colocar o win7 de novo e entregar a maquina para ele de cabeça baixa..... mo vergonha
<ubuntero> AKINATON, na bios mostra os 4 gb?
<Maninho> ate pq pela matematica esta errado
<AKINATON> sim mostra
<Maninho> se vc tem 3018 usa 525 sobra 2493
<Maninho> tem live do 10.10?
<AKINATON> sim tenho, 64 ou 32?
<Maninho> escolha você, de boot e veja
<semeion> ele ja fez isso tudo
<Maninho> e mostra a mesma quantidade?
<semeion> testou até com o HBCD
<AKINATON> sim testei e ele no Manteste86 mostra os 4gb
<semeion> sempre mostra errado no ubuntu
<barna> AKINATON, kra, instala o lucid! 10.04!
<semeion> memtest86 sem carregar nenhum kernel ne cara
<semeion> se fosse eu pegava uma distro com udev e testava
<AKINATON> e o q vou acabar fazendo barna, para não ter q devolver a maquina com o win7
<semeion> o arch eh minusculo e vc testa isso facil
<barna> eu to acabando de instalar o 11.04 numa vm aki pra ver o lance do kernel pae pra vc!
<AKINATON> eu falei agora mesmo com o Andre Gondim e ele mesmo ficou de cara com o problema... disse q ta pesquisando sobre o problema
<barna> massa!
<barna> mas kra o 11.04 é muito novo ainda, e pouco estavel!
<barna> o kra só tem 2 meses de vida!
<edvaldoscruz> AKINATON veja essa dica se pode te ajudar, porque comigo funcionou: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84601.0.html
<AKINATON> isto sem contar o tempo q ele esteve beta ne
<edvaldoscruz> fui
<barna> sim, sim, mas..............
<barna> é tudo muito novo nele, tem muita inovação!
<semeion> eita olha a dica do cara "Faça seu Ubuntu reconhecer mais de 3 GB de memória RAM"
<semeion> LOL
<barna> eu prefiro colocar um sistema mais robusto pro meus clientes!
<AKINATON> eu li este poste, mais e para 32bits, e eu to usando o 64....
<edvaldoscruz> só para você saber AKINATON
<edvaldoscruz> uso meu notebook
<edvaldoscruz> 64bit
<AKINATON> diz
<edvaldoscruz> 6gb de memoria
<edvaldoscruz> ]i5
<edvaldoscruz> e 750 de hd
<edvaldoscruz> e funciona essa dica ai
<AKINATON> evaldoscruz no meu not tb e ta tudo ok, e a primeira x q tenho este problema
<edvaldoscruz> e não é somente de 32 bit e sim de 64bit tbm
<semeion> mas a dica fala como usar mais de 3GB até na versao de 32 bits
<semeion> lol
<edvaldoscruz> o meu é de 64 bit e funciona tbm
<edvaldoscruz> consta 5.7 gb de memoria
<edvaldoscruz> no 64 bit é automático o reconhecimento
<AKINATON> edvaldoscruz, o problema ta ocorrendo em uma maquina separada,  que tem 4gb de ram e um quadcore, q so reconhece 2,9gb de ram, com o Ubuntu 11.04 64bits
<semeion> ah eh isso que o pessoal tava falando ai, eh o tal do PAE
<semeion> xD
<AKINATON> este pae ja ta no kernel do 64, mais não reconheceu os 4gb
<edvaldoscruz> já esperimentou essa dica de 32 para o de 64 bit
<semeion> PAE = Physical Address Extension
<semeion> lol
<edvaldoscruz> faça e depois vc posta ai se funcionou
<h3r5s> boa noite pessoal
<ubuntero> edvaldoscruz, não existe pae para 64 bits
<AKINATON> sim ja, junto com o Andre Gondim q me orientou nos passos
<h3r5s> to com uma duvida aqui
<semeion> acho que ele ja fez
<h3r5s> alguem pode me ajudar please?
<semeion> AKINATON: cara, mesmo fazendo isso nao funciou?
<ubuntero> h3r5s, pergunte, se alguem souber vai te ajudar
<barna> !perguntar | h3r5s
<ubottu-br> h3r5s: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<AKINATON> não, não funcionou
<h3r5s> ok
<edvaldoscruz> bom, tentei ajudar
<semeion> AKINATON: mermao mete o pé nisso e kebra tudo
<h3r5s> quando da boot na maquina, aparecem dois ubuntu
<h3r5s> mas eu soh instalei um
<h3r5s> como resolvo isso?
<h3r5s> parece q duplicou o sistema operacional ubuntu
<ubuntero> h3r5s, provavelmente está falando de versões do kenel
<ubuntero> h3r5s, instalou e atualizou?
<barna> h3r5s, um deles num é o sistema de recuperação do ubuntu?
<AKINATON> Não tem dois eum e so uma recuperação do sitema
<h3r5s> nao
<h3r5s> tem dois menus
<AKINATON> sim e pode olhar q eles tem datas....
<h3r5s> dois sistema de recuperacao
<h3r5s> exato
<barna> h3r5s, nos fale o nome exato dos 2 ubuntus que aparece!
<h3r5s> tem datas diferentes
<mwallacesd> Opa, boa noite galerinha do Brasil.
<h3r5s> o que eh isso?
<barna> então está com 2 kerneis instalados!
<ubuntero> h3r5s, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2010/09/remover-kernel-antigo/
<h3r5s> certo, mas eu preciso de dois?
<ubuntero> h3r5s, se está tudo funcionando só precisa do último
<h3r5s> humm
<h3r5s> isso mesmo
<ubuntero> h3r5s, no endereço que passei tem o comando para remover os antigos
<semeion> AKINATON: vc eh muito persistente, eu ja tinha desistido ^^
<h3r5s> eu consegui
<h3r5s> fazer o compiz funcionar
<ubuntero> to indo galera
<h3r5s> ai ubuntero
<h3r5s> obrigado pela dica
<h3r5s> agora vou reiniciar pra ver se deu certo
<h3r5s> ateh mais pessoal
<barna> AKINATON, 11.04 instalado! dando um update pelo synaptic!
<AKINATON> Desculpen deu crash ak
<barna> AKINATON, 11.04 instalado! dando um update pelo synaptic!
<AKINATON> Vc instalou o 64 ou 32 bara?
<barna> kra, vc conseguiu instalar o kernel-pae?
<barna> 32!
<AKINATON> não no 64 ele ja vem no kernel
<barna> meu not só tem 2 gb e é 32!
<UdontKnow> ae
<barna> mas kra, será que é tão diferente assim!
<AKINATON> e o q ta parecendo barna
<semeion> AKINATON: tem algo exorico nesse computador? alguma placa de fazer eletrocardiograma ou disparar foguetes? lol
<semeion> exotico *
<AKINATON> no 32 ele leu pelo menos 3gb.... coisa q no 64 ele leu 2,9
<barna> 1seg q desliguei a vm!
<semeion> pq no google nao tem nenhum problema parecido com essa sua placa mae
<AKINATON> semeion, acho q o dono deste pc fumou muita maconha perto dele... agora ta ai o resultado
<semeion> a minha pergunta foi séria xD
<semeion> olha se tem algo exotico ai
<semeion> pq esse erro só ta acontecendo com vc
<semeion> no google se vc procurar o modelo da sua mobo + ubuntu, nao tem ninguem com problema
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, ???
<AKINATON> cara tudo normal, 1 DVDrom, uma placa wireless, uma placa de video e uma de tv e pronto mais nada
<semeion> quando é incompatibilidade de hardware tem muita gente reclamando a mesma coisa saca?
<AKINATON> to instalando o 32bits para ver se ele instala o pae
<semeion> pq vc nao tira as placas de tv e wireless, e desativa até o dvd?
<semeion> só pra desencargo de consciencia
<semeion> nem o pessoal do canal aqui ouviu falar nesse tipo de erro cara
<semeion> tem algo errado ai
<AKINATON> vou fazer isto antes de formata ...pera
<semeion> vai que o kernel ta reservando 1gb pra essa placa de TV ai pensando que eh um modelo de outra placa
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, aproveita e desmonta o pc inteiro também e instala o sistema em outro pc... :P
<barna> AKINATON, a vm em 32bit no synaptic com o kernel pae!http://img560.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img560/2571/capturadetelaek.png
<semeion> e outra, no seu dmesg nao falou nada sobre placa de TV cara
<AKINATON> KKK, o pc ja ta desmontado, dei um trato na placa mae antes de instalar o sitema peregrinator, a placa mae ta fora do gabinete
<barna> AKINATON, kra vou nessa se não vou dormir no sofá hoje!
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, tá facinho entõa, só instalar em outro pc agora e tá feito! :D
<barna> a namorada ta no quarto querendo ficar brava!
<barna> se der eu volto mais tarde!
<barna> falow!
<h3r5s> gente, como eu faço para ler um arquivo .swf
<h3r5s> ?
<AKINATON> Ok, e ja desmontei tudo e e a mesma coisa.... vou colocar o 32bits agoara
<AKINATON> instala o SMPlayer
<h3r5s> tem o link ai
<h3r5s> o apt-get?
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, arruma uma graninha e leva nã fogueira santa de israel... :P
<h3r5s> sudo apt-get smplayer ?
<AKINATON> tem ele no repositorio e so procurar em multimidia
<AKINATON> eita.... oO
<h3r5s> o vlc nao le?
<AKINATON> le tb...
<h3r5s> o vlc nao exerga .swf?
<mwallacesd> Pergunta: Como posso setar o teclado tipo ABNT (sem o C cedilha) no Ubunut 11.04, estou usando o sistema em inglês.
<h3r5s> hum..  mas o arquivo q ele for ler pode estar na particao onde tah o win?
<h3r5s> Picture is too small or too big (12x21)
<AKINATON> enxerga sim, vc tem colocar todos os programas, pois ele ja vem configurado para abrir so um tipo de midia, abre ele, clica em abrir e no canto inferior direito clica em all files
<h3r5s> aparece esse erro
<h3r5s> ah tah
<h3r5s> fazendo..
<AKINATON> ai e so encontrar a midia e pronto.... se não abri ve se o arquivo não esta corrompido, outenta abri com o SMplayer
<h3r5s> onde fica no vlc?
<h3r5s> nao to achando
<h3r5s> nossa, bastante opcao de recursos esse vlc
<AKINATON> Vc não ta com ele instalado?
<h3r5s> to
<h3r5s> ta aqui
<h3r5s> nao to entendendo... tem tanta coisa aqui
<AKINATON> Caraca hj vcs aqui nem deixaram eu ve os Pinguins de Madagascar =/ ... "Cara de fofinho homens" =)
<h3r5s> midia, reproducao, audio, video, ferramentas, exibir, ajuda
<h3r5s> tem isso no menu
<AKINATON> vai em midia e depois abrir
<h3r5s> hum
<mwallacesd> Acontece o seguinte, meu teclado praticamente reconhece todos os acentos e teclas normalmente, porém não consigo digitar o C cedilla, aparece uma letra C acentuada: ć hahahaha... Meu teclado é do tipo USA International (antigo ABNT, não tem aletra C cedilla), alguém aqui já passou por isso?
<AKINATON>  Ç =Shift ?
<h3r5s> vixi
<h3r5s> nada
<PingaR0x> mwallacesd, teu teclado eh um generic internacional 105 teclas
<h3r5s> travando
<mwallacesd> Isso
<h3r5s> começo a ouvir e a tela fecha
<mwallacesd> PingaR0x,
<h3r5s> tudo preto
<h3r5s> falaram tao bem do vlc
<h3r5s> arquivo swf nada
<AKINATON> abriu a midia mais tudo preto? então o arquivo ta corrompido... instala o SMPlayer ele e mais simples, se nele não rodar pode baixar o arquivo de novo q corrompeu
<mwallacesd> ć Ć ... Já tentei varias combinacoes de configuracao de teclado e layout distintas....
<mwallacesd> Existe alguma combinacao de tecla que eu poderia usar, como no Windows. alt+0227
<AKINATON> Ja q vc usou varias combinações de teclado ve se nãotem uma delas como padrao, deleta todas e deixa so a ABNT
<AKINATON> O Ubuntu tb tem o mapa de caracteres e so procurar la a combinação
<mwallacesd> Já tentei AKINATON, por cada combinacao eu eliminava a anterior. Alguma outra dica?
<mwallacesd> Bom ponto AKINATON, tenho essa combinacao do mapa de caracteres e aparece o seguinte, u+00e7...
<omelete> mwallacesd,  configuração do tcldo tá us ou br?
<AKINATON> isto mesmo
<h3r5s> qual o player mais completo,que roda de tudo? swf, avi, mpeg, wmv, etc?
<mwallacesd> omelete, agora esta como US Alternative International.
<AKINATON> SMPlayer, e o q eu uso
<h3r5s> vou testar esse
<AKINATON> h3r5s vai em central de programas do Ubuntu e digita la SMPlayer... e pronto
<h3r5s> como eu passo o office para broffice?
<h3r5s> to baixando
<h3r5s> vlws
<viddon> ae
<h3r5s> como eu passo o openoffice para broffice?
<h3r5s> tem alguma dica?
<AKINATON> Cara meu quarto ta uma Zona agora q percebi q nem minha cama eu arrumei hj @@
<mwallacesd> O note é uma HP dv2000 norte americana.
<AKINATON> so instalar tb, ele tb tem no gerenciador de programas, se for o Ubuntu 11, tem q ser via apt-get
<h3r5s> humm
<mwallacesd> Se buscar por country por exemplo e escolher Brazil e depois o Layout Brazil International as letras mudam de lugar...
<viddon> instalei meu ubunto hoje
<peregrinator_six> viddon, qual versão...?!
<peregrinator_six> 11...?!
<mwallacesd> Alguma sugerencia omelete ?
<viddon> acho que sim
<viddon> deixa eu ver
<mwallacesd> Então, AKINATON como posso utilizar o codigo do map de caracteres u+00e7?
<h3r5s> eu to com o 9.10
<mwallacesd> No momento estou usando copy paste... Mas é chato trabalhar assim....
<viddon> Seila aonde vejo a versão. vou colocar a míadia.
<omelete> mwallacesd,  ñ sei cm vc pode arrumar isso
<mwallacesd> omelete, blz. Tudo bem...
<mwallacesd> Vou voltar pro Windows hahahaha
<mwallacesd> O.o
<viddon> sai sem querer
<sandrossv> boa noite
<viddon> Meu ubunto é 11.04
<mwallacesd> A unica forma que eu encontrei até o momento foi mudar a liguagem do sistema para português do Brasil, depois eu configurei o teclado como Brazil e usei o layout International ai funciona... Mais o foda é que eu não estou no Brasil e tenho que compartilhar o micro com outras pessoas... A idéia era deixar em USA mesmo... Mas quem não tem cão ...
<viddon> mwallaces, você está usando o ubunto em uma maquina virtual certo ?
<mwallacesd> não viddon , estou usando em uma HP dv2000 norte-americana
<viddon> mwallacesd, aaa
<mwallacesd> Tipo todos os acentos funcionam ã á é ó menos o c cedilha, olhao que sai Ć ć ... viddon
<h3r5s> swf nao eh arquivo em flash?
<viddon> o ç não funfa porquê seu teclado não tem ele.
<xispirito> no prompt do openbsd, se eu digitar cedilha, vai para o primeiro comando do .history, nas apps graficas rola normal
<viddon> o seu teclado tem Ç ?
<mwallacesd> hahaha viddon ... não, não tem.
<mwallacesd> É do tipo ABNT ...
<mwallacesd> Os antigos que não vinham com o cedilla
<h3r5s> a extensao arquivo swf eh do flash, correto? tem que ter um programa especifico para aabrir tb?
<h3r5s> isso aqui no ubuntu?
<relouordi> nao consigo entrar no facebook nem no msn quando to usando a wireless
<mwallacesd> porém nestes teclados sem o cedilha basta com dijitar o acento e logo a letra C....
<mwallacesd> Deveria sair um cedilha mais sai isso Ć ć
<relouordi> alguem me ajuda ?
<h3r5s> o swf eu consigo abrir com qual programa no ubuntu?
<h3r5s> tem que ter programa especifico?
<h3r5s> qual eh o melhor q voces recomendam?
<viddon> mwallacesd, hmmm. colocou o formato do seu teclado certo ?
<mwallacesd> claro
<viddon> =S
<h3r5s> acho que eh por isso q nao consigo abrir no vlc e no smplayer
<viddon> então... não sei
<mwallacesd> de fato testei todos os formatos do Brasil e todos EUA
<h3r5s> o arquivo eh swf
<h3r5s> darck, qual programa voce usa?
<viddon> o meu quando dou acento mais o C vai
<h3r5s> vou usar o mesmo q o seu ai
<viddon> mesmo tendo o ç no meu teclado!
<xispirito> mwallacesd, ç
<relouordi> alguem me ajuda meu roteador Dlink DL-524 não funciona
<xispirito> ççç
<relouordi> alguem sabe por q?
<mwallacesd> xispirito, hahaha
<mwallacesd> xispirito, ć
<mwallacesd> ććć
<relouordi> kkkk
<xispirito> =)
<mwallacesd> pra vc tabém
<relouordi> alguem ?
<mwallacesd> hehehe
<AKINATON> mwallacesd vc ta usando o ubuntu 11.04, ou o 10?
<xispirito> realmente, aqui ´ + c = ç
<mwallacesd> 11.04
<h3r5s> o swf eu consigo abrir com qual programa no ubuntu?
<h3r5s> qual programa voces usam:?
<AKINATON> instala o teamview ai q configuro o teclado para vc.... ele e o ABNT ne?
<mwallacesd> isso mesmo xispirito mas aqui o bixo pega  acento + c = ć
<relouordi> alguem me ajudaaa pf ?
<xispirito> h3r5s, eu não uso nenhum
<mwallacesd> AKINATON, nada a ver ein...
<h3r5s> ???
<AKINATON> mwallaced ??
<relouordi> como nada ver ?
<relouordi> ^o)
<mwallacesd> Se eu quisesse comparilhar minha maquina tinha instalado Windows e ligado pro suporte tecnico da minha maquina.
<h3r5s> fiquei 5 dias tentando configurar meu ubuntu pra rodar no meu note, agora que consegui to com receio de ir instalando quaisquer programas...
<relouordi> ah man, to precisandoo de HELPPP
<mwallacesd> Ou da microsoft hehehe
<relouordi> SOCORRO !
<mwallacesd> Mas tudo bem cara, nem esquenta AKINATON.
<h3r5s> xispirito, tu nao usa nenhum programa para visualizar arquivos .swf?
<AKINATON> Cara não entendi mesmo....
<h3r5s> xispirito, tu nao usa nenhum programa para visualizar arquivos .swf?
<xispirito> mwallacesd, ja tentou setxkbmap?
<h3r5s> aqui nao consigo abrir nenhum
<xispirito> h3r5s, não
<h3r5s> qual a versao do ubuntu q usa?
<xispirito> é porque eu não abro
<h3r5s> eu to aqui com a 9.10
<h3r5s> ah tah
<mwallacesd> Tipo  assim eu não quero compartilhar a tela da minha maquina com vc AKINATON
<h3r5s> entendi
<h3r5s> rsrsrs
<mwallacesd> xispirito, não o que é isso?
<mwallacesd> Estou googleando.
<xispirito> é um comando
<h3r5s> estranho
<xispirito> por exemplo, setxkbmap br
<xispirito> por exemplo, setxkbmap en
<xispirito> etc
<h3r5s> nada abre os arquivos .swf
<mwallacesd> sim, mudas as teclas...
<h3r5s> acho que nao eh suportado pelo ubuntu
<mwallacesd> Tipo o A vira x o S vira w fica uma loucura isso aqui...
<xispirito> =)
<xispirito> haha
<mwallacesd> É sério....
<xispirito> eu nunca usei outro layout que não ABNT2
<mwallacesd> =(
<mwallacesd> Pra mim foi o mesmo até que eu sai do Brasil...
<xispirito> compra um teclado daqueles de enrolar usb
<xispirito> e leva por onde você for
<xispirito> HA!
<mwallacesd> É de fato eu tenho um teclado extra aqui, mais ai tipo fica meio baiano né (com todo respeito e sem discriminacão é claro).
<AKINATON> h3r5s ja pensou q seus arquivos podem esta corrompidos
<xispirito> uhahuauha
<h3r5s> mas eu consigo abrir no xp
<relouordi> alguem vai dar um ajudaa ?
<AKINATON> que foi relouordi
<relouordi> é possivel usar o DL-524 com o ubuntu ?
<mwallacesd> xispirito, Se eu usar o outro teclado na lap o pessoal aqui vai pergutar Hey dude What is wrong with your keyboard...
<h3r5s> to baixando o ubuntu restricted area
<relouordi> não da certo a wireless nao funciona
<relouordi> e com o cabo no roteador vai de boa
<h3r5s> to baixando o ubuntu restricted extra
<h3r5s> to baixando o ubuntu restricted extra
<AKINATON> pode usar sim sem nenhum problema
<h3r5s> blz
<relouordi> olha esse topico
<relouordi> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=62789.0
<mwallacesd> Melhor deixo assim mesmo, já instalei aspell, myspell, ispell e wbrazilian para correcao otrografica
<relouordi> é exatamente isso q ta acontecendo
<h3r5s> to vasculhando o esquema pra deixar o openoffice como broffice
<AKINATON> relouordi: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2009-February/051863.html
<mwallacesd> Bom, agora uma consulta breve, algum programinha pra fazer download de videos da internet no estilo do atube cacher?
<AKINATON> Tucammaneger
<relouordi> nao entendi o topico AKINATON
<mwallacesd> Tô googleando
<relouordi> na verdade não achei a solução lá
<relouordi> viu o q mandei ?
<relouordi> eu to usando a wireless agr, mas nao abre paginas de segurança
<relouordi> tipo facebook
<relouordi> etc..
<relouordi> nem o msn
<relouordi> mas a internet "está" funcionando com a wireless
<mwallacesd> Olha isso, legal esse tucanmanager...
<AKINATON> relouordi ja olhou as cnfiguraçoes de dns
<xispirito> relouordi, ja tentou olhar as confs do roteador?
<relouordi> do roteador ?
<mwallacesd> Ele baixa mp3 também AKINATON?
<xispirito> não, to aeroplano rosa
<relouordi> as dns ta 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<h3r5s> o smplayer roda tudo, menos formato swf
<relouordi> tava automatica tmb nao deu
<h3r5s> o smplayer roda tudo, menos formato swf
<relouordi> nem com as do google
<AKINATON> relouord: deixa automatico seu dns, faz uma copia dele e depois coloca automatico
<relouordi> deixo a dns do roteador automatica ? mas tava assim e nada
<relouordi> acabei de colocar essas dns
<relouordi> e tmb nao deu
<relouordi> navega normal
<AKINATON> h3r5s, o SMplayer roda ate swf, pois uso ele para rodar aqui, em nenhum momento vc parou para pensar que o seu arquivo swf pode esta corrompido
<relouordi> só algumas paginas nao abre
<h3r5s> to baixando o swf gnash
<h3r5s> eu tenho um monte de arquivo swf e tudo rodava no ubuntu 11
<xispirito> relouordi, seu provedor é wireless?
<h3r5s> eu tenho um monte de arquivo swf e tudo rodava no ubuntu 11
<relouordi> sim
<AKINATON> Olha seu navegador relouordi, se ele ta pedindo dns tb
<relouordi> DL-524
<xispirito> ou é uma conexão cabeada no roteador?
<relouordi> quando é cabeada entra normal
<relouordi> quando to na wireless nao
<AKINATON> h3r5s, me manda um ai
<xispirito> certo, mas você tem dois links em casa então, um wireless e outro a cabo, é isso?
<relouordi> sim
<Giverny> opa! Synaptic vai sair do ubuntu
<h3r5s> como eu mando?
<relouordi> o cabo é ligado no roteador wirelss
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> então é um link só...
<relouordi> isso
<relouordi> sei la
<Giverny> illuminarch synaptic morreu
<Giverny> =\
<AKINATON> clica com o botao direito no meu nome e vai em send a file
<mwallacesd> Como assim o synaptic morreu?
<illuminarch> Giverny como assim?
<mwallacesd> Quem será o substituto?
<relouordi> acho q nao
<relouordi> kk
<xispirito> relouordi, se o problema só aparece quando você liga o router, tem que configurar o router oras
<relouordi> sim
<relouordi> ta configurado
<relouordi> no mac e windows entra
<Giverny> illuminarch vão aposentar ele e vão pôr algo melhor
<Giverny> eu acho
<relouordi> só no ubuntu q num deu
<mwallacesd> flame
<relouordi> e só algumas paginas
<Giverny> LulzSec Used Ubuntu
<Giverny> ehehehe
<illuminarch> Giverny é
<illuminarch> vi agora que recebi um email falando sobre isso
<Giverny> os "hackers" usam ubuntu
<Giverny> =\
<illuminarch> mas nao dei atencao
<xispirito> relouordi, eu nunca vi disso...
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<xispirito> Giverny, tu viu a screen?
<xispirito> huahuahuau
<relouordi> facebook e msn nao abre quando to usando wifi, se colocar o cabo no proprio router ele funciona
<relouordi> mas na wifi nao
<relouordi> =s
<xispirito> esses ráquers...
<xispirito> ah não
<xispirito> é réquers
<xispirito> segundo o fantastico
<mwallacesd> Até o tio Gates usa Ubuntu...
<h3r5s> akinaton
<h3r5s> aceita
<relouordi> nada ?
<AKINATON> h3r5s manda de novo
<h3r5s> pronto
<h3r5s> mandei de novo
<h3r5s> chegou ai?
<h3r5s> ??
<AKINATON> chegou mais não ta baixando
<h3r5s> estranho
<h3r5s> pq serah
<AKINATON> upa eles para o 4shared e me passa o link
<h3r5s> vou fazer de novo, ok?
<h3r5s> vai agora
<h3r5s> chegou?
<Giverny> xispirito vi
<AKINATON> chegou e foi cancelada no meio
<h3r5s> e agora?
<h3r5s> eu clico em uploads, certo?
<AKINATON> ambos
<h3r5s> ok
<xispirito> AKINATON, o h3r5s ta de sacanagem, ta rolando de rir no pvt
<h3r5s> vou fazer de novo
<h3r5s> pronto
<AKINATON> xispirito: rolando de rir dq?
<h3r5s> aceita
<xispirito> de você
<h3r5s> tah aqui
<xispirito> =)
<h3r5s> aceita
<h3r5s> nao aparece nada ai??????
<AKINATON> xispirito: não entendi o motivo
<AKINATON> h3r5s upa para o 4shared
<xispirito> AKINATON, aff, esqueçe...
<h3r5s> nao sei fazer isso
<mwallacesd> hahaha
<AKINATON> 4shared.com enviar arquivo e so espera o termino do envio ai te fornece um link vc me envia ele
<illuminarch> Giverny resolvi falar sobre isso no meu portal
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=266:ubuntu-da-adeus-ao-gerenciador-de-pacotes-synaptic&catid=35:linux&Itemid=55
<illuminarch> ta ae o link
<illuminarch> de fato sera pra melhor
<h3r5s> para rodar programas do windowns, o melhor programa eh o wine neh?
<h3r5s> para rodar programas do windowns, o melhor programa eh o wine neh?
<h3r5s> o que voces acham?
<h3r5s> to com ubuntu 9.10
<peregrinator_six> alguem por aqui usando o ubuntu 10.10...?!
<illuminarch> em breve o firefox vai sair do ubuntu tb
<AKINATON> illuminarch, este post não informa muito...
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<h3r5s> to com ubuntu 9.10
<illuminarch> Akination...nao posso falar muito
<h3r5s> para rodar programas do windowns, o melhor programa eh o wine neh?
<peregrinator_six> não, pra rodar programas do janelas o melhor programa é o propio janelas mesmo...
<h3r5s> o q voces usam?
<h3r5s> ?
<h3r5s> tipo, eu to com arquivos .exe
<h3r5s> e ae?
<Giverny> h3r5s não
<Giverny> o melhor é o virtualbox
<Giverny> eaheuahe
<peregrinator_six> h3r5s, o que você quer fazer exatamente...?!
<h3r5s> eu tenho um curso de ubuntu da infoexame, eh todo em flash, nao consigo abrir, tipo, pensei em usar um programa para abrir o .exe dele
<AKINATON> Olha este podt do barna com estas dicas de instalação do CS5 vcs instalam qualquer merda do ruindows no Linux: http://comunidade-geek.blogspot.com/2011/06/como-rodar-o-photoshop-bridge-cs5-no.html
<illuminarch> AKINATON nao posso falar muito, prefiro aguardar o gondim publicar em seu blog, depois coloco para o leitor um link para mais informações no blog do gondim...espero que me entendas
<h3r5s> hum
<h3r5s> entao vou baixar o wine mesmo
 * peregrinator_six ...²
<Giverny> aeuhaeuah
<AKINATON> illuminarch, so espero q realmente seja para melhor, pois algumas escolhas ja feitas, não forão muito boas, como a discontinuação do Broffice...
<xispirito> h3r5s, a infoexame fez um curso de ubuntu em flash?!?
<xispirito> ahuahuahuahahuhauuhahuauha
<peregrinator_six> ...³
<PingaR0x> AKINATON, como assim com a discontinuação?!
<h3r5s> fez sim
<h3r5s> eu tenho
<AKINATON> illuminarch, o evolution no lugar do Thunderbirt
<h3r5s> tenho o curso em swf
<h3r5s> .swf
<h3r5s> que eh flash neh
<illuminarch> AKINATION verdade...mas infelizmente o Ubuntu tem tomado decisões um tanto radicais...e em minha opiniao deveriam consultar os usuários...
<AKINATON> o Brofffice não faz mais parte do Ubuntu, agora e o libre
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, 0o
<xispirito> h3r5s, isso é ser ignorante(da parte da infoexame)
<Giverny> swf = shockwave Flash
<h3r5s> nao entendi
<h3r5s> ?
<AKINATON> Ou vcs q tão com o ubuntu 11 ainda não percebeu??
<PingaR0x> AKINATON, lol
<h3r5s> como eu abro esses .swf ???????????
<AKINATON> Não tem mais Broffice, e libre agora...
<PingaR0x> AKINATON, se sabe a diferença? soh o nome lol
<PingaR0x> AKINATON, a base eh a mesma bonamigo
<xispirito> h3r5s, é um formato propietário, onde tenho de instalar um plugin de código fechado e bem bugado, contrariando totalmente a filosofia e o porque de existir do gnu/linux
<h3r5s> ah tah
<Giverny> h3r5s só ter um flash player na máquina
<Giverny> que ce lê
<AKINATON> E so o nome abre ele então, ou procura a font pt para ele, ou seja ainda não tem disponivel em pt, so fala q tem e diz q instala, mais no final e us
<Giverny> h3r5s tenta abrir ele no firefox
<Giverny> =\
<AKINATON> Ou vcs não perceberam q seu BROFFICE e Us e não BR
<Giverny> AKINATON
<relouordi> UHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL
<Giverny> AKINATON tem um pacote pt_br
<mwallacesd> AKINATON, encontrei a parada rapa!
<relouordi> pra todos q tentaram me ajudar
<relouordi> um grandee VLWWWWWWWWW
<relouordi> achei a solução
<relouordi> =p
<relouordi> era rediculo
<h3r5s> ok
<AKINATON> Giverny, vc instalou e funcionou?
<relouordi> no router mudei WAN > MTU de 1500 para 1400
<relouordi> só isso
<AKINATON> mwllacesd \o/
<relouordi> =D
<xispirito> relouordi, eu falei...
<Giverny> AKINATON não.. mas sempre foi assim
<relouordi> kkkk
<relouordi> vlw man
<relouordi> fuii
<mwallacesd> É com ctrl+shift e a combinação que vc quer usar, por exemplo para digitar o c cedilla tenho que digitar ctrl+shift+u00e7
<xispirito> =)
<PingaR0x> relouordi, tava com problema nomsn?
<mwallacesd> xispirito, AKINATON
<h3r5s> legal
<relouordi> sim
<h3r5s> deu certo
<h3r5s> consegui abrir no firefox
<h3r5s> o swf
<PingaR0x> relouordi, da pra fazer so na placa viu
<PingaR0x> relouordi, era so setar mtu 1400
<mwallacesd> Viram ai, legal. Era isso o que eu estava buscando.
<relouordi> poise
<relouordi> num sabia dessa
<relouordi> mas vlw
<relouordi> agr ta tudo certo
<relouordi> =D
<AKINATON> Giverny, não ate o 10, o Brestava no repositorio, era so baixar q o proprio sistema substituia, agora, vc tem q remover o libre, e baixar o Broffice antigo
<relouordi> flws
<h3r5s> uma coisa, o meu aqui tah open office, lembro que consegui fazer ele virar broffice no ubuntu 11... como eh que faz no ubuntu 9.10 ???
<PingaR0x> AKINATON, querido vc est[a flando asneira
<AKINATON> PingaRox então porfavor me corrija
<h3r5s> uma coisa, o meu aqui tah open office, lembro que consegui fazer ele virar broffice no ubuntu 11... como eh que faz no ubuntu 9.10 ???
<AKINATON> Pois estou ak com o Libre em ingles e não consigo colocar ele em Br
<Maninho> baixa o tarball e compila
<mwallacesd> O libre até onde eu sei tem maior suporte que o BROffice
<h3r5s> dah pra alterar o openoffice para broffice?
<h3r5s> dah pra alterar o openoffice para broffice?
<mwallacesd> Brasil / Resto do mundo
<h3r5s> eu sou leigo no assunto
<mwallacesd> Onde tem mais programadores?
<Eronides> pessoal preciso desativar o teclado do netbook pq ele está dando defeito, tecla sendo pressionada sem parar ou falhando
<Eronides> como faço?
<AKINATON> O Libre pode ter maior suporte US, Br ate agora não encontrei
<Maninho> Eronides, pega uma chave de fenda e remove com cuidado e tire o cabo
<mwallacesd> O BROffice contra o LibreOffice entra na mesma categoria que o Orkut contra o Facebook....
<Eronides> Maninho, não tem um atalho ou algo que possa fazer pra desativar sem abrir ele?
<Maninho> pois se esta com alguma tecla travada o atalho fn+<opção> nao vai funcionar
<UdontKnow> huh?
<AKINATON> Facebook e Orkut os 2 tem BR, o Libre não so US pelo q eu sei
<Giverny> AKINATON tem um libre em pt_br manin
<UdontKnow> broffice vc baixa de libreoffice.org
<Maninho> Eronides, nos teclados tem um icone, escrito em azul
<h3r5s> ?
<mwallacesd> Eu to usando o Libre, e de fato o corretor otrográfico, gramatica e conjuncoes estao de maravilha...
<h3r5s> nao to achando
<Maninho> lol meu libre esta em ptbr
<UdontKnow> broffice faz parte do projeto libreoffice agora pelo que eu saiba
<mwallacesd> *orto... hahaha
<h3r5s> eu digito libre, broffice no gerenciador de programas, e nao aparece nada
<AKINATON> Giverny, eu tenho ele ak instalado o icone dele ta ate como Broffice, mais e em ingles
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, o libre office do ubuntu 11 já vem em br, pelo menos o que usei venho...
<h3r5s> eu digito libre, broffice no gerenciador de programas, e nao aparece nada
<Eronides> Maninho, não localizei esse ícone em azul
<AKINATON> peregrinador_six, abre ele ai, e ve se realmente ta em br
<Maninho> Eronides, então desconecta ele, se nao souber leva em uma loja e pede para desativar via hardware
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, quando usei o ubuntu 11 tava sim, e o nome era até broffice...
<peregrinator_six> vai nas opções e muda pra br...
<AKINATON> E o mesmo q ta aki no meu, o nome e Broffice, mais quando abre e o libre em ingles
<xispirito> shoriuken!
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> errei
<AKINATON> Quem ai ta usando o Ubuntu 11.04 para confirmar q o libre e ingles
<Giverny> AKINATON
<Giverny> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.3.3/deb/x86/LibO_3.3.3_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_pt-BR.tar.gz
<Giverny> AKINATON tem um langpack em pt_br
<mwallacesd> Sei lá, as vezes penso que o melhor é seguir o estadard, pra que ramificar a parada se o original cumpre seu trabalho perfeitamente... Parece mão de obra jogada fora... Ou querer separar as coisas... Acho perda de tempo, mas gosto é gosto e não se discute... BRoffice e LibreOffice da no mesmo sempre que usemos ODF...
<Giverny> .deb
<Giverny> clicar
<Giverny> e ser feliz
<Maninho> AKINATON, libreoffice-pt-BR 3.4.0-1 , Portuguese (Brasil) language pack for LibreOffice
<AKINATON> Giverny, ja baixei e configurei o pacote, e ingles ainda, no forum do Ubuntu-br, eles aconselhan a baixar o BRoffice do site e instalar ele
<Giverny> -.-
<Giverny> ô bicho teimoso
<Giverny> aheuh
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<Giverny> existeeeeeeeeee um .deb
<AKINATON> Maninho, ele ja ta no repositorio, pois atualizo agora
<h3r5s> onde tah essas opcoes?
<mwallacesd> É aquilo... Brasil x Resto do mundo... que tem mais peso na programação?
<AKINATON> Me manda o link dele então em br q vou baixar e instalar
<AKINATON> pois não sei as formulas de planilhas em ingles
<xispirito> BRoffice, LibreOffice e OpenOffice, tres ferramentas identicas
<xispirito> sem tirar nem por
<AKINATON> O problema e linguagem
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> e Salvam no formato do windows
<AKINATON> Alguem q usa o Libre em Pt-Br, me manda o link ai então q eu quero atualizar o meu
<mwallacesd> Esteticamente xispirito .... Porque tem muita diferença sim...  Estas estão no código fonte.
<mwallacesd> O BrOffice é uma derivacao do OpenOffice
<UdontKnow> mwallacesd: era
<mwallacesd> Já o LibreOffice foi redesenhando a partir do código fonte do OpenOffice
<xispirito> mwallacesd, realmente não li o código, mas nenhum tem uma feature a mais ou coisa assim...
<UdontKnow> mwallacesd: nao
<mwallacesd> UdontKnow, isso, ponto pra vc
<AKINATON> Ninguem tem o link do Libre em pt-br??
<AKINATON> So falam q ja tem Libre pt-br mais cade???
<h3r5s> o meu openoffice tah como openoffice, mas por dentro, tah tudo em portugues, pq?
<Giverny> AKINATON site do libre nego
<mwallacesd> Eu acho que estou enganado, como assim não UdontKnow, me explica ai cara...
<Giverny> AKINATON tem lá o link grandão
<UdontKnow> mwallacesd: libre e fork do open, e hoje o br eh parte do projeto do libre
<Giverny> libre assumiu tudo?
<AKINATON> Giverny to nele Giverny tem um Link grandão do US, eu quero e o PT-br
<UdontKnow> mwallacesd: nao tem nada de redesenhado, e simplesmente um fork por enquanto. no futuro, vai ser diferente ou nao
<Giverny> AKINATON http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.3.3/deb/x86/LibO_3.3.3_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_pt-BR.tar.gz
<AKINATON> to baixando e vou instalar, ai te falo...
<Giverny> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/
<Giverny> melhor
<Giverny> ai você procura
<Giverny> tudo que quiser
<Giverny> nos repositórios logo
<Giverny> fuça na fonte!
<mwallacesd> Bom, então entra exitosamente no meu comentário o fato se ser um Fork, siguinifica que sim ocorreram mudanças no código. Principalmente limpeza do mesmo pra deixar um codigo mais claro, estou certo ou errado?
<mwallacesd> UdontKnow, =)
<UdontKnow> mwallacesd: parcialmente errado
<UdontKnow> mwallacesd: ocorreram mudancas minusculas ate agora
<AKINATON> Giverny: A dependência não é contentável: libobasis3.3-pt-BR
<h3r5s> tem como mudar de openoffice para broffice no ubuntu 9.10 ????
<mwallacesd> Forcei ao usar a palavra redesenho... Mas tudo bem, aceito seu comentário, é bem vindo.
<Giverny> UdontKnow se tiveram mudanças minúsculas é porque ocorreu mudança
<Giverny> =\
<mwallacesd> UdontKnow,
<h3r5s> alguem saberia dizer?
<mwallacesd> =)
<h3r5s> tem como mudar de openoffice para broffice no ubuntu 9.10 ????
<h3r5s> tem como mudar de openoffice para broffice no ubuntu 9.10 ????
<Maninho> h3r5s, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-o-LibreOffice-no-Ubuntu-9.10
<UdontKnow> h3r5s: acabou de ganhar meu desprezo. parabens!
<h3r5s> obrigado maninho
<Giverny> AKINATON sudo apt-get -y instal libobasis3.3-pt-BR
<h3r5s> ?
<h3r5s> entendi nao
<h3r5s> desprezo?
<Maninho> sim h3r5s
<Giverny> AKINATON ah segue o lixo do tutorial ae aehuah
<Maninho> h3r5s, apenas tente evitar repetir a mesma pergunta,
<Maninho> h3r5s, outra coisa repara na data {'17/03/2011'}, exite nova versão, entre no site do desenvolvedor e pegue a nova versão
<h3r5s> ah tah
<h3r5s> obrigado
<AKINATON> No ubuntu 9.10 para vc mudar de open para br e so ir no synaptic, e procurar e marcar ele, q ele substitui o open altomaticamente
<h3r5s> soh uma pergunta basica, toda hora tah mudando de nome, uma hora eh staroffice, depois openoffice, depois broffice, e agora chamam de que?
<mwallacesd> =
<xispirito> staroffice...bah, foi ontem né?
<AKINATON> kkk
<Giverny> caraaaaaaa acabou synaptic
<Giverny> nego ficava mandando o cara usar synaptic
<sandrossv> h3r5s: não é que muda de nome, é que cada um é um fork do openoffice
<Giverny> agora quem não sabe terminal tá lenhado
<h3r5s> fork?
<Maninho> h3r5s, atual Libreoffice
<Giverny> :T
<Maninho> ou msoffice
 * Maninho hahahah
<Giverny> por isso que sempre falei
<Giverny> usa apt-get
<Giverny> usa o terminal
<Giverny> mas não...
<Giverny> sempre aquela preguiça...
<xispirito> pessoal acha que terminal é retrocesso
<xispirito> é só outro meio
<xispirito> agora o único...buhuhuahahaha
<AKINATON> não terminal não e retrocesso, mais se tem ferramentas, claro q vamos usar, se não para que atualizar o sistema, remove o modo grafico e fica so com o texto mesmo....
<xispirito> AKINATON, tá, mas a melhor ferramenta é o terminal =)
<h3r5s> eu to usando o terminal para mudar para broffice, mas tah dando erro
<Maninho> xispirito, concordo hahaha
<xispirito> eu só uso modo gráfico por causa das páginas web e assistir vídeos
<omelete> terminal sempre fica aberto aqui
<AKINATON> Meu avo menino que gostava de ficar horas digitando comandas na tela monocromatica do basic,
<xispirito> #e para
<omelete> tem coisa q é mais fácil e rápido  por ele
<xispirito> AKINATON, caracterizando como retrocesso
<xispirito> viu o que eu disse?
<Maninho> AKINATON, https://www.linuxfoundation.org/sites/main/files/u41484/libreoffice.png pacote 71,03 mb pacote de idioma 6,94mb
<AKINATON> não gente não e assim, me diz, para abrir o firefox, vc clica no icone dele ou vai la no terminal e sudo firefox?
<illuminarch> lol
<Giverny> man windows tem terminal
<xispirito> eu aperto super+f
<Maninho> AKINATON, firefox-run
<Giverny> que por sinal
<Giverny> agora até melhoraram
<AKINATON> kkkk
<Giverny> o terminal do windows
<AKINATON> q seja
<Giverny> ls -lha funfa no windows
<Giverny> no powershell
<Giverny> e tem vários outros comandos do linux no powershell
<Giverny> ¬¬
<h3r5s> legal
<h3r5s> o libre
<AKINATON> maninho, obrigado pelo link, vou tentar ak, mais realmente dez q veio o Libre to tentando colocar ele em br e nada
<xispirito> porque a micosoft rouba código dos bsd
<Maninho> AKINATON, lol
<Maninho> xispirito, pq grandes artista rouba
<Giverny> xispirito até o linux tem código do bsd
<mwallacesd> AKINATON, vc colocar o Libre em português do Brasil?
<xispirito> todo computador tem código Bsd, Maninho, tu não é o Jobs...sai dessa cara =)
<AKINATON> M$ rouba tudo: O Windows da Apple q roubou da Xerox, o Word, da corel worperfect, o excel da lotus, o IE da Netscape....
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AKINATON> tudo da M$ e pirata
<xispirito> Giverny, até o linux...tudo que é unix tem bsd
<Maninho> xispirito, tava zuando so, alembrei do filme, pirates of silicon valley
<xispirito> se usassem gpl não acontecia isso ae =)
 * xispirito inicia aguerra santa
<Maninho> AKINATON, sempre que quiser algo para alguma coisa use {'ubuntu+versão+programa+oque-voce-quer'}
<mwallacesd> Uia!
<mwallacesd> Aqui no chat, e o bot responde?
<AKINATON> Maninho, vlw ...dica anotada
<Maninho> google.com.br
<Giverny> qui a pouco vai rolar uma jihad aqui
<Maninho> ubuntu+9.10+libreoffice+ptbr o primeiro link é do andre gondim
<xispirito> licença gpl é melhor que bsd e emacs é melhor que vim
 * xispirito definitivamente começou a guerra santa
<AKINATON> Olhem isto: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=557106
<Maninho> 2X que vejo este video, achei sem sentido AKINATON
<Maninho> +1
<AKINATON> PQ sem sentido???
<h3r5s> akinaton
<h3r5s> pode ver meu compiz como ficou?
<h3r5s> :)
<AKINATON> Mostra a grande M$ representada por Um robo simbolo idustrial atacando o umild pinguin, que representa o Linux, mesmo mais forte, e com mais recursos, o grande Trava!,
<Maninho> AKINATON, win em um robo? nada ver win em robo =|
<Maninho> win é bandeira, logo marca =[
<Giverny> até o robô da globo roda linux
<Giverny> o giriseiladascontas
<xispirito> Giverny, em?
<AKINATON> Se vc assim o Windows teria q ser representado por uma Borboleta q e seu simbolo, creio q o robo ficou mais autentico para representar o Windows
<h3r5s> uma duvida, os programas disponiveis na central de programas do ubuntu 11 sao diferentes dos programas da central de programas do ubuntu 9.10 ?????
<h3r5s> :/
<xispirito> eu representaria o windows com uma dkv velha, mas bem pintadinha e com rodas de magnésio =)
<mwallacesd> A globo tem um robô?
<xispirito> #como
<AKINATON> Maninho, ve esta satira com aquela propaganda da Apple (Hey)http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=557101
<illuminarch> mwallaxesd como assim robô ?
<xispirito> coisa do Giverny
<xispirito> ninguem entendeu
<peregrinator_six> h3r5s, com toda certeza que são, ṕois são atualizados ou até mesmo outros...
<AKINATON> illuminarch Olhem isto: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=557106
<AKINATON> Ai vc vai entender
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, opa mano você esta ai? ou complicado, estou sem oculos
 * peregrinator_six ...
<xispirito> AKINATON, eu entendi que tem um robozão que é a ms, mas diz o Giverny que a globo tem um cyborg tipo assim =)
<mwallacesd> Mas e ai, a globo tem um robô ou não tem?
<Giverny> http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI5003184-EI12886,00-Zariguim+conheca+o+robo+que+sera+astro+de+novela+das+h.html
<barna> AKINATON, alguma novidade?
<h3r5s> estranho...
<h3r5s> esse lamp
<Giverny> Zariguim
<Giverny> robô da globo roda linux
<Giverny> o da novela das 7
<Giverny> |:
<Maninho> :|
<h3r5s> como eu acho ele na central de programas? o lamp ?
<AKINATON> barna, coloquei o 32bits, instalei o pae e ta a mesma coisa, so q o 32 le 3gb
<h3r5s> que eh um conjunto de pacotes para servidor?
<Giverny> h3r5s apt-cache search lamp
<Maninho> Giverny eles nao assestem novela :|
<Giverny> h3r5s aprende a usar o apt-get
<Maninho> http://www.gadgetblog.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Robo-Nao.jpg
<barna> q coisa mais estranha!
<AKINATON> barna, esta maquina ta com alguma coisa diferente q ta dando este pau.... vai saber agora oq q e
<h3r5s> eu coloquei sudo apt-get install lamp
<Maninho> barna, logo abaixo tem um video http://www.kifisura.com/2011/04/o-robo-da-globo-nao-fala-e-nao-e.html
<h3r5s>  e nao deu certo
<h3r5s> diz q nao existe
<Giverny> h3r5s acha o nome do pacote
<Giverny> com o search
<Giverny> depois você usa o apt-get -y install pacote
<h3r5s> ah tah
<Giverny> não esquece de usar como root
<xispirito> não existe lamp no debian...
<Giverny> então sudo apt-get -y install pacote
<illuminarch> Giverny o terra lancou uma correcao...o zariguim nao roda android
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install pacote'
<mwallacesd> Robô da globo fala sério... Até me assustei...
<Giverny> illuminarch =\
<h3r5s> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<h3r5s> Construindo árvore de dependências
<h3r5s> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<h3r5s> E: Impossível achar pacote lamp
<mwallacesd> Mais ta aí gostei da matéria.
<Maninho> !paste | h3r5s
<ubottu-br> h3r5s: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<h3r5s> tah dando erro
<illuminarch> Giverny http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI5006350-EI12886,00-CORRECAO+Zariguim+conheca+o+robo+que+sera+astro+de+novela.html
<Giverny> humm
<h3r5s> ok
<h3r5s> como eu baixo o lamp usando o terminal?
<illuminarch> Giverny mas nunca tinha lido nada sobre ele hehehe valeu
<illuminarch> :)
<mwallacesd> A globo não tem nada a ver com o Robo, mas ai, eles já conseguiram um exemplar com os franceses?
<xispirito> apache+mysql+php+l...?
<Maninho> h3r5s, sempre que quiser algo para alguma coisa use {'ubuntu+versão+programa+oque-voce-quer'} no google para nao depender muito das pessoas
<Giverny> illuminarch velhin ce sabe um bom editor
<Giverny> de imagens
<Giverny> illuminarch no linux?
<Giverny> tirando o gimp
<Giverny> e o ink?
<illuminarch> ixe
<mwallacesd> Fui...
<xispirito> po, o gimp é demais
<illuminarch> eu uso gimp
<AKINATON> opicasa tb e um bom editor, e simples claro
<illuminarch> vc quer um estilo paint da m$ ?
<AKINATON> e tb tem inkscape, q e para imagens vetoriais, estilo corel
<Giverny> s
<Giverny> o picasa
<Giverny> bem lembrado
<h3r5s> aew gente, to gostando pra caramba do ubuntu
<AKINATON> =)
<h3r5s> muito show
<AKINATON> Ja q ta gostando tanto, que tal da de presente para ele agora o seu melhor pc em?
<h3r5s> hurum
<h3r5s> vou fazer isso
<h3r5s> mes que vem
<h3r5s> que dai dah tempo para eu aprender um pouco mais
<h3r5s> sobre o ubuntu
<h3r5s> logo logo ele vai para meu core 2 duo
<h3r5s> :)
<AKINATON> e ai vc pode abusar em graficos....
<h3r5s> humrum
<h3r5s> esse compiz
<h3r5s> tem muuuitos recursos
<AKINATON> da uma olhada nestas areas de trabalho: http://ubuntued.info/ambientes-de-trabalho-dos-leitores-3
<h3r5s> nao consegui entender ainda todos os comandos
<h3r5s> hauahuha
<h3r5s> eu li essa materia
<h3r5s> aew
<h3r5s> vou te mostrar uma coisa
 * peregrinator_six 00
<Giverny> galera ces já viram o twm?
<Giverny> s=
<xispirito> Giverny, ta apelando...
<ZNC> sim Giverny :P
<xispirito> ZNC, voltou baby
<ZNC> xispirito, 6:21
<xispirito> cinco horinhas
<ZNC> bom fui pego o bus daki 10minutos ate xispirito
<xispirito> o/
<Giverny> alguém usou? netwm?
<Giverny> =\
<gamile> Algeum na madruga?
<xispirito> só eu, o psicopata assassino do irc
<gamile> uso o linux mint derivado do ubuntu 11 quando abro o programa grafixo xara xtreme não aparece os menus do programa
<gamile> mas se ir ao terminal e digitar sudo xaralx os menus aparecem
<gamile> sabes como resolvo isso
<gamile> engraçado que o nome rima
<gamile> xispirito
<xispirito> gamile, pra que serve este xaralx?
<gamile> é um programa grafico
<gamile> criar imagens
<xispirito> gamile, instalou ele como?
<gamile> pelo gerenciador de aplicativos
<gamile> é só procurar por xaralx
<xispirito> gamile, é que não to usando ubuntu no momento, e aqui não tem xaralx
<gamile> problematico unity
<gamile> xispirito de qualquer forma valeu
<gamile> por tentar
<xispirito> gamile, ^^
<Giverny> xispirito
<Giverny> gamile vazou?
<Giverny> ehauh
<liberie> Ursinha: bom dia
<Ursinha> bom dia
<Ursinha> :)
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: bom dia
<Ursinha> UdontKnow: bom dia
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: ta onde
<Ursinha> UdontKnow: dublin
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: que achou dai
<Ursinha> UdontKnow: é fácil beber
<Ursinha> hahahahahaha
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: hahaha. existe chance de eu morar um ano ai antes de me mudar pra zurich
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: acho que essa semana descubro pra que pais eu vou
<Ursinha> que beleza :)
<Ursinha> dizem que aqui é seguro
<UdontKnow> e chuvoso
<Ursinha> também
<UdontKnow> to torcendo pra ser Dublin, vou tomar guinness na fonte
<UdontKnow> hahaha
<UdontKnow> mas tem varios outros paises na lista
<UdontKnow> veremos pra qual eu vou
<Ursinha> eu não consigo gostar de guiness
<UdontKnow> hahah
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: quais vc gosta?
<Ursinha> UdontKnow: prefiro as pilsens da vida
<Ursinha> tipo carlsberg
<UdontKnow> ae
<Tanvir> Hello, sorry I don't speak Portuguese much. I am trying to configure a Portuguese keyboard layout in Ubuntu 11.04 and I hope you might help me to figure that out.
<Tanvir> Is there an equivalent of Brazilian ABNT keyboard there?
<Pskol> Tanvir, ABNT 2
<Tanvir> Actually, I selected "Brazil" from variants of Portuguese layouts..
<Tanvir> But the problem is I cannot type the pipe character. :S
<Tanvir> Pskol, which one is ABNT 2€
<Tanvir> ?*
<Pskol> pt-br abnt2.. dont have it in the list?
<Pskol> your keyborard is Brazilian portuguese?
<Tanvir> Pskol, I don't see anything like that.
<Tanvir> My keyboard is not Portuguese, it's USA keyboard.
<Tanvir> I want to use a Portuguese layout on it.
<Pskol> thennn, use the USA configuration
<Pskol> why?
<Tanvir> Well, to write Portuguese.
<paladin``> pt-br
<paladin``> plz
<LACabeza> diga para ele tentar digitar shit + \
<LACabeza> se o teclado for padrão gringo, essa combinação vai dar o pipe
<Tanvir> LACabeza, when press shif + \, it returns º
<Tanvir> Normally, it come with ].
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, tanvir native-with dead keys
<Tanvir> PingaR0x, is it close to USA keyboard? Because I need to type English as well.
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, yea
<Tanvir> USA keyboard is important for me, because I also need to write in 3 more language.
<Tanvir> languages*
<Tanvir> PingaR0x, Brazil eliminate dead keys?
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, yep
<Tanvir> PingaR0x, but still cannot type the pipe character. :S
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, my friend using "USA alternative internacional"
<PingaR0x> try this
<illuminarch> bom dia povo
<LACabeza> bom dia
<Tanvir> PingaR0x, there is a problem in that keyboard. :S
<Tanvir> I cannot right in Norwegian there, no ø. :S
<illuminarch> LACabeza :)
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, holy crap
<Tanvir> Sorry?
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, ops wrong chat
<LACabeza> hahaha
<Tanvir> Ah, okay.
<Tanvir> Actually, Brazil keyboard is quite good to me. The only problem is the pipe sign.
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, why dont use differents layout ?
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, profiles or something like that
<Tanvir> I tried Alt + 124 ; but it did not work. :S
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, 1 sec
<Tanvir> PingaR0x, I am using different layouts. I use another completely different layout to write Bengali and Assamese.
<Tanvir> But for many languages it's difficult to use many (difficult to remember).
<PingaR0x> Tanvir,ok are you using a normal us keyboard ( 105 keys)?
<Tanvir> 104 keys.
<PingaR0x> ok
<Tanvir> The model says, ASUS Desktop Keyboard AS-KBA000(USA)
<LACabeza> olha, não sei se ajuda, mas acho que há um problema com o Shit dele
<LACabeza> testando aqui
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, gnome-language-selector
<LACabeza> se eu apertar shit + \ = |
<LACabeza> porem, se apertar altgr + \ = º
<Pskol> pra que ele quer tanta esse caractere??
<PingaR0x> LACabeza, assim se tiver mapeado errado
<PingaR0x> LACabeza, pode ser o problema
<LACabeza> e para ele, shit + \ = º
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, in anothers layout ( US ) the keyboard work correct?
<illuminarch> PingaR0x porque ele nao esta no canal do ubuntu norte americano ?
<PingaR0x> illuminarch, pq ele quer por o teclado em portugues
<PingaR0x> pelo menos as teclas
<PingaR0x> e eu insisto por o s aonde nao é pra por ahuahuahu
<PingaR0x> mania
<Tanvir> PingaR0x, it tells me to download language supports completely.
<illuminarch> PingaR0x que loucura...entao quer dizer que se eu quiser por meu teclado pt-pt ou usa tenho que  entrar nos canais deles ? to achando que ele é brasileiro lol
<Tanvir> I am currently doing that, is that right?
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, dunno i'm not a ubuntu user
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, i use arch, and i set my keyboard in xorg conf
<gabezao> buy a new keyboard.
<illuminarch> PingaR0x ele é de budapest :)
<Tanvir> Okay. I don't think gimp-help-common is gonna help me anyway..
<Tanvir> But as it recommended.
<Tanvir> BTW PingaR0x, I need to go now. Will think about this later. Thanks!
<LACabeza> hehehe
<LACabeza> achei desnecessário dizer que era para ele tentar outro canal...
<LACabeza> ele certamente já estava fazendo isso
<LACabeza> mas mudando de assunto (tava esperando esse acabar)
<PingaR0x> Tanvir, EUA INTERNACIONAL with keys "acentuaveis" dont know this word in English
<LACabeza> alguém ai usa banshee?
<paladin``> pq
<LACabeza> PingaR0x, ele já saiu
<LACabeza> pq meu banshee não ta funcionando aqueles comandos tipo "banshee --query-title"
<LACabeza> que deveria retornar o nome das musicas
<LACabeza> e com isso, aplicativos tipo amsn não conseguem mostrar qual musica eu estou ouvindo
<paladin``> ele parou de funcionar ?
<PingaR0x> LACabeza, clementine > banshee
<LACabeza> vou dar uma olhada nesse
<ffr76> Pra quem curte telnet towel.blinkenligths.nl
<ffr76> Pra quem curte starwars #telnet towel.blinkenligths.nl
<LACabeza> o que me faz usar banshee e não rhythmbox é pq se eu faço uma lista de reprodução automatica no banshee, coloco ela pra executar e depois reinicio o programa, ele mantem a ordem... o rhythmbox não faz isso
<LACabeza> enfim, baixarei clementina (clementina, clementina, clementina de jesus)
<mmconti> olá bom dia
<mmconti> estou usando o windows xp, quero migrar para o Ubuntu 11.04 com Unity, mas gostaria de saber se meu computador suporta ele em 3d, como faço ???
<mmconti> alguem poderia me ajudar ???
<LACabeza> PingaR0x, devo atestar que de cara eu curti clementine mais do que todos os outros 5 players que testei por muito tempo
<LACabeza> mmconti
<mmconti> LACabeza, olá LACabeza
<LACabeza> não sei te ajudar assim, mas cara
<LACabeza> manda bala e instala
<LACabeza> na pratica vc vai saber xD
<PingaR0x> LACabeza, :P
<LACabeza> o que posso dizer é que até meu notezinho Intelbras metade de meia-boca suportou o unity 3D de boa
<mmconti> entendi,
<LACabeza> então um pc deve suportar de boa
<mmconti> então vou tentar instalar e ver no que dá...
<PingaR0x> mmconti, qual eh sua placa de video?
<LACabeza> a não ser que vc tenha um hardware totalmente diferente que requeira drivers não convencionais
<LACabeza> "Windows perde mais um cliente"
<illuminarch> :)
<darouca> Boa tarde
<gamile> Bom dia pessoal
<illuminarch> gamile bom dia
<gamile> Estou usando o linux mint que é baseado no ubuntu 11, e quando abro o programa xara xtreme não aparece os menus do programa, mas se digitar no terminal sudo xaralx aparece normalmente, alguem sabe como resolver?
<gamile> a questão é que quando executo o programa como sudo as imagens que crio ficam indisponivés para meu usuário(fico sem permissão para abri-la) e mesmo digitando no terminal sudo nautilus /caminho das imagens não consigo copia-las(sem permissão)
<Thds_Mg> Boa tarde, a paz!
<liberie> gamile: man chown
<gamile> oi
<illuminarch> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=271:fedora-13-chega-ao-fim&catid=35:linux&Itemid=55
<illuminarch> fim do fedorinha 13 :(
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<rogerio> beleza pessoal eu quero saber se exixte algum dicionario de portugues offline para o ubuntu, sem ser pelo wine !?
<rogerio> PEssoal o Stardict funciona offline e, portugues?
<AKINATON> "Façan Cara de Fofinho Rapazes... Cara de Fofinhos!" =)
<AKINATON> Ak na bancada 100% dos computadores q aparece para arrumar e windows: 20% Com Sistema corrompido, 35% Remoção de msg de validação, 40% Virus, 5% Reinstalação do sistema.... Viva o Windows!
<liberie> AKINATON: pow
<liberie> isso mantem o trabalho
<liberie> para tecnicos meia boca
<liberie> 35% sao de piratas (pessoas que vivem na ilegalidade) so em ajudar nisso a pessoa tambem esta cometendo um crime
<liberie> 40% virus , normalmente por baixar o que nao deve em grande maioria sites de porn que adoram usuarios menos inteligentes
<liberie> 20% sistema corrompido , queda de energia ou computador desligado errado
<liberie> so nao entendi os 5% de reinstalar (qual motivo) ?
<AKINATON> Reinstalação tipo troca de WinXp ou Vista para Win7
<AKINATON> Os Tec. la da bancada, odeiam quando eu falo de Linux, pois e Windows q da dinheiro para eles, e estes tec. meia boca como vc falou, tão tirando na media R$ 1,500 a 2,000 so para arrumar estes tipos de problema....kkkk
<AKINATON> isto sem contar os particulares q eles fazem por fora
<liberie> isso e normal AKINATON
<liberie> e nao a nada que se faça contra isso
<liberie> usuario nao quer aprender linux ou windows , quer usar um computador
<liberie> para acessar o banco ou o que seja
<AKINATON> A uns 2 meses atraz, dei um treinamento na Policia Civil daqui, tinha maluco q a unica coisa q sabia era digitar o email dele para entrar em Orkut.... fiquei de cara...oO
<liberie> mas e normal
<liberie> nem todos sao tecnicos
<liberie> meu pai mesmo e uma anta
<liberie> o filho dele e System Eng em uma das maiores empresas de TI no mundo
<liberie> e a vida
<liberie> comprei um tablet para ele
<liberie> ele esta todo feliz
<liberie> em ver o tablet abrir em milesimo de segundos quando ele pressiona power
<liberie> e ter o email dele ou conversar via talk comigo em video
<liberie> alem de ver banco do brasil e bradesco
<AKINATON> Mais o caso que eram Policiais q trabalhavam na frente do PC o dia inteiro... ou seja e a função deles saber, e eles nem querem aprender....
<paladinn> AEEE
<paladinn> fiz facebook
<paladinn> algeum tem ?
<paladinn> XD
<AKINATON> Isto para min e otimo, não faltara trabalho, para pessoas q sabem o minimo, e para pesoas que entendem bem terão seu passe valorizado no mercado
<AKINATON> Meu o aircrack no Ubuntu não funciona tão bem como no BackTrack.... não entendo o pq....?
<AKINATON> Perguntar qual Programa de criptografia vcs tão usando para criptografar pastas?
<renan> Hello !
<renan> I can't install the Wine aplication on Ubuntu 7.04.
<renan> what can i do?
<barna> renan, em portugues por favor!
<barna> renan, se queres suporte em ingles por favor entre no canal #ubuntu
<barna> renan, vamos falar nesse canal?
<barna> renan, qual o erro que está dando?
<renan> então
<renan> tenho máquinas com ubuntu 10 e 11 e elas rodam o wine numa boa
<barna> renan, eu uso muito o wine e winetricks! mas estou usando o ubuntu 10.04!
<dtcrshr> tarde
<barna> tarde!
<renan> Sou novíssimo com Linux mas gosto muito do ubuntu
<barna> só por curiosidade! pq o ubuntu 7.04?
<barna> renan, Seja Bem Vindo ao mundo Linux!
<renan> Pq é o único que rodou em duas máquinas que eu tenho
<renan> nas outras utilizo o 11 e tudo roda
<barna> renan, maquinas antigas?
<renan> sim
<renan> sempron 1.6 com 256 de ram e HD de 80 GB IDE
<barna> ok! vamos lá! qual o erro que está ocorrendo?
<barna> renan, eu to rodando o Lubuntu 10.04 em um pc parecido!
<renan> então, durante a instalação do 10.04 vc mudou algum parametro
<renan> ?
<renan> pq eu instalo, mas ele trava toda hora!
<renan> Alô!
<renan> o erro no 7.04 é do tipo, pacote indisponível para esta versão, ou coisa do tipo
<dtcrshr> renan, qual o chipset do seu pc velho ai
<dtcrshr> sis?
<renan> isso
<dtcrshr> audio, rede e video grande parte de suporte foi descontinuado
<dtcrshr> as vz rola vc pegar uma distro mais enxuta, pra vc poder usar os pacotes mais modernos
<barna> renan, eu não instalei o ubuntu e sim o lubuntu que é uma versão pra pc mais antigo que não usa o gnome e sim o lxde!
<dtcrshr> as vz ate o debian rola direto
<renan> Boa, eu pesquisei a repseito do Fluxbuntu
<renan> mas o link de download ta quebrado
<renan> vou baixar esse lubuntu aee
<dtcrshr> pq pra rolar o wine bacaninha tem que estar afinado pacas o sistema ja
<dtcrshr> vai sofrer demais ai batendo com o 7
<renan> pois é.
<dtcrshr> o que vc precisa tando do wine, vamos mais pro fundo
<dtcrshr> tanto
<renan> tem uma aplicação  em em delphi num servidor Windows que roda BD firebird as estações eram todas windows XP, só que o meu chefenão quis mudar pra um SO bom e de graça, e to tentando com ubuntu
<renan> Aliás o chefe quis mudar pra um SO parecido com o XP, bom e barato
<renan> aliás de graça. então to tentando com o 10.04.
<renan> o único problema são as maquinas mais antigas
<dtcrshr> entendi
<dtcrshr> mais uma evolução imperrada pelos absolutamente toscos aplicativos em delphi
<dtcrshr> vc pode também estudar outra opção, fiz aqui em um cliente
<dtcrshr> subi um servidor windows, com TS
<renan> pois é, o sistema é uma porcaria
<dtcrshr> ai todos os outros pcs sao ubuntu, mas abrem o aplicativo tosco via ts
<dtcrshr> em um servidor remoto
<dtcrshr> pq localmente nao fazia nada no meu caso
<dtcrshr> ai tem que dar uns gatos pra imprimir
<renan> saquei, é uma boa!
<renan> a primeira coisa que me veio foi o Wine e até que funciona, por enquanto não tem dado muito problema
<barna> galera vou ter q sair, mais tarde eu volto!
<renan> vou fazer uma tentativa com 10.04 e depois tento a alternativa do TS.
<renan> "barna e dtcrshr" valeu mesmo, vou sair! mas volto com certeza
<barna> renan, falow! T+
<renan> obrigado pela força! com certeza aqui serão mais 32 maquinas com ubuntu no mundo!
<fernandopaiva> salve galera do ubuntu...
<fernandopaiva> to tentando configurar um servidor SVN com Ubuntu
<fernandopaiva> to seguindo esse tutorial
<fernandopaiva> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Subversion
<fernandopaiva> mas nao estou conseguindo
<fernandopaiva> alguem ae pode dar uma ajuda ?
<paladin``> qual sua dificuldade, filho
<fernandopaiva> paladin``, eu instalo os pacotes como mostra no tutorial
<fernandopaiva> crio o projeto com svnadmin create
<fernandopaiva> mas na hora de criar os diretorios branches, tags e trunk
<fernandopaiva> da erro
<fernandopaiva> ow galera....alguem ae pode ajudar ???
<fernandopaiva> ow galera...
<fernandopaiva> alguem ae sabe configurar servidor SVN ?
<paladin``> qual erro ?
<paladin``> calma cara, quando alguem puder ajudar vc, vai se manifestar...
<paladin``> como diria jack o estripador... vamos por partes :D
<fernandopaiva> paladin``, sou usuario antigo
<fernandopaiva> de mirc..
<fernandopaiva> entaum a msg eh pros q estaum logando ;-)
<fernandopaiva> seguinte...
<fernandopaiva> qdo eu rodo o comando
<fernandopaiva> svn mkdir file:///meuProjeto/branches por exemplo
<fernandopaiva> da o seguinte erro
<fernandopaiva> svn: '.' nao e uma copia de trabalho
<fernandopaiva> esse erro ae...
<fernandopaiva> ja tentei criar sem o file:///
<paladin``> su -
<paladin``> ja ta de superusuario pra fazer as paradas ?
<paivafernando> paladin``, eu to como #
<paivafernando> tive q mudar meu nick...
<darouca> Boa tarde galera... Tudo bem? Alguém já configurou um IRC?
<paivafernando> paladin``, aqui ta o tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Subversion
<paivafernando> darouca, irc num tem configuracao naum
<paivafernando> basta vc instalar o XChat e usar os comandos do irc q ja era.
<paivafernando> vc pode usar o /server pra se conectar
<paivafernando> o /j como join para o canal
<paivafernando> etc...
<paivafernando> da uma pesquisada no google pelos comandos irc
<SuBmUnDo> no xchat so tirei esta bolinhas coloridas chatas
<darouca> paivafernando: Eu instalei um servidor IRC interno aqui... Porém, quando registro um usuario ele não manda o e-mail com a senha. Gostaria de saber se tem como arrumar isso...
<darouca> Não é configurar o IRC em si... É um servidor irc...
<paivafernando> darouca, ahhhh....vc ta configurando servidor e naum client eh isso ???
<dtcrshr> darouca, as configurações do servidor que comandam isso man
<SuBmUnDo> darouca: é alguma coisa no ircd
<dtcrshr> tem que ver se ta disparando pro servidor de email correto, e se tem o gatilho pra mandar o email pro registrante
<darouca> SuBmUnDo: O problema que não achei nada no dancer-ircd e no dancer-services...
<paivafernando> darouca, vc ta configurando servidor irc no ubuntu ?
<darouca> dtcrshr: Você tem alguma idéia de onde fica essa configuração?
<dtcrshr> darouca, ja leu as docs? http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/
<darouca> paivafernando: Sim... É algo apenas pra brincar aqui...
<darouca> dtcrshr: Já dei uma olhada com meu pessimo ingles... rs...
<SuBmUnDo> darouca: http://www.clubeirc.com  olha nesta pagina
<paivafernando> darouca, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/117752
<paivafernando> olha ae...
<leo-rj-br> Ae alguém tem como dar uma luz sobre vpn, o cliente me enviou um zip com 4 arquivos, 2 sendo do tipo crt 1 .key e um ovpn, eu consigo acessar sem determinar o gateway, usuário e senha, só com esses arquivos?
<Kazenin> isso é OpenVPN
<Kazenin> é isso mesmo o acesso é feito com chave criptográfica
<dtcrshr> nao sei ao certo, mas tem varias opções pra subir com o ircd
<Kazenin> e não IPsec que o windows faz
<dtcrshr> tem o bahamut, o ircU
<darouca> SuBmUnDo: paivafernando Vou olhar os dois agora...
<paivafernando> darouca, good luck !
<leo-rj-br> Kazenin, nas opções nativas do ubuntu tem como fazer esse tipo conexão, ou tenho q instalar algum app
<leo-rj-br> ?
<Kazenin> leo-rj-br, no arquivo de configuração ovpn tá o servidor de acesso
<darouca> dtcrshr: Usei o Dancer-ircd e consigo acessar até de fora da rede... Ficou bacana... Mas antes de configurar canais e tudo mais eu quero resolver o problema do e-mail...
<paivafernando> galera....ninguem ae sabe configurar servidor de subversion SVN no ubuntu naum ????
<Kazenin> leo-rj-br, vc deve instalar o OpenVPN pra isso
<leo-rj-br> Kazenin, vlw
<paivafernando> Kazenin, openvpn rox d+++
<paivafernando> muito bom msm...
<leo-rj-br> Kazenin, pensei q pelo nativo do ubuntu desse...
<paivafernando> mas da pra configurar sem usa-lo...
<Kazenin> paivafernando, cara nunca configurei svn nao só repositório apt
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, da simmm....
<paivafernando> eu ja fiz dos 2 jeitos...
<paivafernando> tanto com Open qto nativo.
<Kazenin> leo-rj-br, se não me engano pelo NetworkManager
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, o melhor(comodo) é pelo open?
<leo-rj-br> +comodo
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, eu diria o mais estavel....
<paivafernando> eh com Open
<paivafernando> o q da menos problema
<Kazenin> tenho VPN com 30 usuários logados nesse momento
<Kazenin> com OpenVPN
<Kazenin> quando dá pau é pq o link foi pro saco
<leo-rj-br> Kazenin, é cli ou gui?
<paivafernando> Kazenin, eh o q digo....
<paivafernando> open eh o mais estavel, menos problema...
<paivafernando> eu configurei um servidor em 2001 usando Open
<paivafernando> acho q foi isso msm...2001 ou 2003, num lembro...
<Kazenin> leo-rj-br, o que o NetworkManager ?
<paivafernando> e ta ateh hj rodando
<paivafernando> a unica coisa q deu problema foi no hardware...
<paivafernando> mas troquei e ja era...
<leo-rj-br> Kazenin, openvpn  uma das opções de cliente que apareceu foi esta http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/
<paivafernando> soh q hj naum sou mais eu quem da suporte...
<dtcrshr> darouca, me recomendaram o hibrid mesmo, mais amigavel pro ubuntu
<dtcrshr> http://ircd-hybrid.com/
<Kazenin> volto já vou trocar de maquina
<dtcrshr> da uma lida no projeto dos caras
<paivafernando> passei as expecificacoes pra frente pq deixei de atender...
<paivafernando> hj soh fico atras sa mesa...kkkkkkk
<dtcrshr> mas... se quer trampar com informatica e nao ta dominando ingles, melhor comprar um carrinho de cachorro quente
<PingaR0x> expecificações é foda
<paivafernando> eu num concordo muito com isso naum.
<paivafernando> hj em dia o google-br, tem muiiita coisa em portuguess...
<paivafernando> mas o ingles sem duvidas domina, sempre !
<paivafernando> entaum, da pra montar um servidor open tranquilamente com docs brazucas.
<leo-rj-br> a questão do inglês tbm fica mais fácil de terceirizar pra fora do país
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, concordo...
<paivafernando> eu faco projetos j2ee para embrapa, q manda meus componentes/classes tudo pra fora.
<paivafernando> seguindo requisitos, claro...
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, mas tem bastante docs em Brazuca.
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, mas ae tu tem que documentar em ingles e pt?
<Fabianin> Alguém pode me ajudar a instalar privoxy+tor no meu ubuntu 10.04 já tentei de todas as formas mas os artidos que acho estão um pouco defasados
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, eu recebo os requisitos em ingles.
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, e devolvo em ingles tbm
<darouca> dtcrshr: Ele eu não conheço... Acha melhor eu retirar todo o Dancer e usar ele?
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, eu sou freelancer
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, agora preciso configurar um servidor de subversion SVN
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, po freelancer de java?
<paivafernando> pq voltei pra faculdade e to sem tempo
<paivafernando> entaum contratei um amigo pra me ajudar.
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, pra embrapa sim...
<paivafernando> mas eu tenho emprego fixo...
<paivafernando> sou Analista Senior de uma industria
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, to na mesma que vc, só que já tinha cnpj e tbm voltei pra facul
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br....rs..
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, agora eu to saindo fora total da informatica.
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, só to tirando o diploma pra se tudo der errado
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, eu sou formado em Analise de Sistemas
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, agora to fazendo Engenharia Civil.....
<paivafernando> kkkkkkkkkkk
<paivafernando> e viva a adversidade...kk
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, po eu fazia eng. eletrica e to fazendo analise agora
<paivafernando> kkk
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, vc terminou eletrica ?
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, se na época tivesse eng de sistemas, software eu terminava
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, entaum vc num terminou eletrica ???
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, nem
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, devia viu !!!
<paivafernando> mas td bem
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, eu terminei Analise e fiz pos em Engenharia de Sistemas com foco em java
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, eu sempre desenvolvi....
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, po a faculdade só serviu pra achar o meu sócio... rs
<paivafernando> delphi, c++, vb, .net, java, python, ruby, perl...tudo ja trabalhei.
<paivafernando> mas java eh o q paga melhor.
<paivafernando> e ainda a praticidade e requisitos de projetos são universais.
<paivafernando> se seguir, em qquer lugar do planeta vc fala JAVA
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, to ligado, a faculdade q estou agora é focada em java e c#(blah)
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, agora to sofrendo pra configurar um servidor de subversion para projetos..
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, po usa git
<paivafernando> pesquisando aqui, acho muita coisa em pt-br como em ingles.
<leo-rj-br> compra uma conta no github
<leo-rj-br> e seja feliz
<paivafernando> entaum, eu num sei se o NetBeans/Eclipse daum suporte
<paivafernando> to na pesquisa aqui.
<leo-rj-br> eclipse dá, mas é melhor usar cli
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, tipo já to acustumando...
<leo-rj-br> paivafernando, tem o giteclipse
<paivafernando> humm....acabei de achar.
<paivafernando> nice, very nice !!!
<leo-rj-br> uma conta no github pra 2 pessoas e 7 repo privados sai por 7 dolares
<leo-rj-br> tu pode fazer um hook com o teu servidor de deploy.... pode integrar com app de projeto
<paivafernando> leo-rj-br, to instalando um servidor aqui...
<paivafernando> vamus ver no q da...
<the67pc> galera
<the67pc> to tendo um problema
<the67pc> com o Desktop Recorder
<the67pc> tipo eu gravo tudo perfeitinho
<the67pc> mais
<the67pc> dai
<the67pc> renderiza
<the67pc> e salva no formato ogg
<the67pc> eu presiso do formato avi
<the67pc> oq faço?
<Kazenin> the67pc, usa o winff pra converter
<AKINATON> the67pc, eu instalei o Format Factore no Win, e converto osarquivos por ele, tenta ai, creio q vai da certo para vc tb
<AKINATON> Ha quando falo win, quero dizer wine ta não windows
<the67pc> O Winff eu não entendo
<the67pc> como
<the67pc> eu quero avi
<the67pc> dai eu vou escolher dvd?
<the67pc> A entendi
<the67pc> vlw
<darouca> dtcrshr: Li bastante coisa aqui... No final o Dancer é um filho do Hydrid... A configuração dos dois é da mesma maneira... Nenhum lugar me explica o motivo de não mandar e-mail... :/
<paladinn> alguem usa pidgin
<irado> hellow Ursinha o/
<peregrinator_six> irado, pvt
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> are u there
<Ursinha> eu
<darouca> paladinn: Uso Jabber nele...
<MarconM> darouca: Ursinha \\o
<MarconM> e ae gente
<MarconM> povo sumido
<darouca> MarconM: E aeee cara... Você quem sumiu... Tudo bem?
<MarconM> darouca: meio corrido cara
<MarconM> tava em epoca de prova
<MarconM> campeonato fim de semana
<MarconM> e uma menina que pegou meu coração
<darouca> MarconM: Entendi...
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<darouca> MarconM: Ta ferrado... rsrs
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> nem me diga
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<AKINATON> Alguma dica p/ instalar a placa de Tv Conexant Broadcast Decoder cx 23881-19 no Ubuntu 11.04?
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde!
<mwallacesd> =P
<AKINATON>  Alguem tem alguma dica p/ instalar a placa de Tv Conexant Broadcast Decoder cx 23881-19 no Ubuntu 11.04?
<AKINATON> Aff... placa de Tv no linux e um problemão...
<AKINATON> Se não for encore .... ferrou
<rafael> alguem aqui ja usou o httrack ?
<rafael> instalei ele no ubuntu e fica dando bomba direto
<Kaidaryn> alguem que possa me da uma ajuda
<xGrind> Kaidaryn; sobre?
<semeion> Kaidaryn: vc ta pedindo esmola mano?
<semeion> Kaidaryn: eu nao tenho dinheiro aqui agora nao
<Kaidaryn> nao to com um problema no meu unbuntu
<semeion> Kaidaryn: ah tah
<Kaidaryn> as vezes o driver da rede wireless trava
<semeion> xGrind: xD
<xGrind> xD
<rafael> e ai ninguem nunca usou o httrack nao ?
<semeion> Kaidaryn: o xGrind sabe resolver isso ai facil
<xGrind> rafael; nem sei oq é isso
<rafael> e o seguinte
<rafael> um cliente meu faz parte de uma franquia
<rafael> dai tem umas coisas q no contrato ta uma coisa no site ta outra
<rafael> dai ele me pediu para eu fazer o download do site dele
<rafael> qnd usava win funcionava normal
<rafael> agora inst no ubuntu e nao vai nem a pau
<rafael> alguem entendeu o q eu disse
<peregrinator_six> alguem aqui usando ubuntu 10.10...?!
<darouca> rafael: Você quer baixar um site?
<_sexpistol_> rafael, não endendi, vc quer fazer download de um arquivo ou do site? usa wget
<darouca> Ou o fileZilla mesmo
<rafael> quero baixar o site
<samir> essa porcaria travou
<samir> que treva
<samir> mano
<rafael> bom pelo wget nao rola da erro
<_sexpistol_> que erro que dá?
<rafael> filezilla nao rola nao tenho acesso ftp
<rafael> baixa apenas a index.html
<rafael> nao baixa o resto
<_sexpistol_> usa a opcao -r
<_sexpistol_> acho q eh ... wget -r www.site.xx.xx
<rafael> justamente
<rafael> vou tentar denovo
<samir> entao meu not e um lenovo sl410 com unbuntu 10.10
<rafael> samir, pode falar
<peregrinator_six> samir, usando o ubuntu 10.10 ai...!?
<_sexpistol_> peregrinator_six, to com 10.04 n serve?
<samir> sim e isso
<peregrinator_six> samir, me faz um favor ai, me diz se no seu ubuntu software center aparece a versão 12 do chromium pra você baixar ai...
<peregrinator_six> _sexpistol_, sim, serve sim...
<samir> ok perai
<samir> e o 12 mas uso frequentimente
<peregrinator_six> pombas não entendo isso...
<samir> mas nao uso ele uso o firefox
<peregrinator_six> aqui só aparece o 11 ainda e tá tudo atualizado... :S
<rafael> _sexpistol_, dei o comando e so baixa o index
<samir> entao  o que pode ser pra esta sempre travando
<samir> antes ela fica caindo e entrando na rede wireless mas depois cai e ai fica travado
<_sexpistol_> peregrinator_six, n uso ale, aqui aparece o 12
<samir> nao atualizei pro 11 pois fora iso esta ootimo
<samir> entao alguem pode me dizer o que pode ser
<samir> porque esta travando
<_DS2_Minina_> Quem aqui estava na Campus party deste ano? Nunca consegui descobri quem era ahuhauaha
 * peregrinator_six ...
 * Maninho night
<virtu> que friage
<_sexpistol_> virtu, tenso : )
<virtu> sim
<virtu> tive que bota um moleton
<AKINATON> Alguem ai ja teve problemas com a gforce 7200gs, no Ubuntu??
<rafael> a minha rola de boa akinatom
<rafael> instalei os drivers proprietarios e ja era
<AKINATON> Ak a 7200GS não ta aceitando o Unity, e nenhum efeito do Compiz
<rafael> no meu pc ta rodando normal
<rafael> qual o drv vc instalou ?
<rafael> o current ?
<AKINATON> E o drive recomendado pelos Drives Adcionais trava o desktop acabei instalando um outro q não o recomendado
<rafael> desinstala tudo
<rafael> e tenta o current
<AKINATON> Mais foi q fiz, reinstalei o sistema por completo, o Corrent ta travando o Desck top, eu logo abre o desktop e trava
<rafael> esquisito pq minha placa e desta e nao tive prob nao
<gabezao> corrent você se diz oq AKINATON ?
<gabezao> corrent = recomendado
<AKINATON> Ai reinstalei o Sistema de novo e coloquei outra da lista ele abriu o Unity no primeiro logon, e depois no segundo não abriu mais
<AKINATON> Isto o recomendado
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, desinstala tudo e manda isso aqui que eu fiz que vai ficar lindo, lindo... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,69789.0.html
<mwallacesd> AKINATON, sua maquina só da problemas ein?
<rafael> akinaton
<gabezao> mwallacesd, maquina que da problemas, ou ele q da problemas na maquina?
<rafael> remove o drv e reinicia o pc
<rafael> para agente dar uma olhada
<AKINATON> KKK, esta e outra, aquela de ontem dos 4gb de ram... ja desistei dela, instalei o Win7 e vou entregar ela de cabeça baixa
<peregrinator_six> mwallacesd, rsrrs, nunca vi alguem que leva-se tanta porrada assim do ubuntu por aqui não rapaz, ele é o "the best of..." :P
<mwallacesd> Eh meu, fala sério....
<mwallacesd> Entrei aqui ontem e só vejo erros de AKINATON... Ou seja que é ela... Pensei que era ele...
<mwallacesd> +)
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, junta uma graninha ai e leva lá na fogueira santa brow... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<AKINATON> Pois alem dela ter dado problema com os 4gb de memoria, tinha uma placa de Tv q não consegui drive para ela em lugar nenhum,
<mwallacesd> Instala um Janelas ai...
<mwallacesd> Para de sofre
<AKINATON> peregrinator_six, piada velha vc contpou ela ontem
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<rafael> akinatom, qual placa de tv ?
<rafael> normalmente ele reconhece de boa
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, repeti ela pois notei que vc não atendeu minha sugestão... :P
<mwallacesd> Hahahha
<AKINATON> Placa  de Tv Conexant Broadcast decoder cx 23881-19
<mwallacesd> Meu tipo de boa o Ubuntu é sistema pra criançinha... Tecnicamente reconhece até os óculos da vóvó...
<mwallacesd> Em questões de hardware...
<AKINATON> Cara em questão de placa de Tv sempre tive problemas, se não for da Encore, ferrou
<mwallacesd> Por isso eu uso maquina genericas... Cumprem com os meus requisitos e ainda sobra pra contar historinhas pros meus amigos
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, já procurou sobre lá no ubuntu forum br...?!
<mwallacesd> Vai la na Universal e pede pro pastor tirar o demonio de seu computador...
<mwallacesd> Pare de sofrer!!!
<mwallacesd> O.o
<AKINATON> sim procurei... fiquei hj por conta de procurar estes drives, ai ja tava dando dor de cabeça, coloquei o win7 de novo e reconheceu tudo no final da instalação os 4gb de ram, e os drives de Tv so tive q instalar o player
<si> alguém aqui saberia me orientar neste novo mundo UBUNTU, tentei vários programas para instalar o bate-papo, mas a maioria não tem video-conferência.
<Maninho> lol {'Meu tipo de boa o Ubuntu é sistema pra criançinha...'}
<Maninho> si, skype *.*
<Maninho> AKINATON, qual tua idade?
<AKINATON> 33
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, só não esquece de aviar quem tá com prazo de validade vencido... 00
<peregrinator_six> *avisar...
<Maninho> AKINATON, então você não pode fazer uso de uma distribuição {'seguindo uma logica'}
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, hahahaha
<AKINATON> E Maninho, entendi, mais sou atrevido
<Maninho> AKINATON, batalhe, jamais desista de usar uma distro, mesmo que seja para criancinhas
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON,  qual o sistema que você usa pessoalmente...!?
<AKINATON> Ubuntu 11.04, tenho 2 maquinas ak, um leptop e um desk, os 2 estão com Ubuntu 11.04
<darouca> Esse inspircd não carrega os modulos... :/
 * peregrinator_six é verdadeiramente o cara é muiiiiiiiiiiiiitooooooooooooooooo atrevido mesmo... 0o
<gabezao> leptop
<AKINATON> A alguns anos q não uso outro sistema a não ser Linux, Usava antes o Kurumin, ate ele ser discontinuado, ai passei para o Ubuntu 8, e to no Ubunto ate hj
<si> sala, sala nossa, existirá alguém aqui capaz de me dar uma ajudinha neste UBUNTU 11.04? Sou virgem nele! riso
<Maninho> AKINATON, leptop / laptop
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-28
<AKINATON> Desculpen... tc rapito e erro muito no portu...
<Maninho> AKINATON, não se preocupe com ortografia =]
<gabezao> fale si.
<peregrinator_six> si, o que se manda jovame padawan?!
<peregrinator_six> *jovem...
<kaidaryn> algue mda sugestao de um programa para gerenciar telefone no unbuntu
<AKINATON> Vou oferecer uma grana naquela maquina de ontem ao meu cliente, to encucado com ela ate agora.... to pensando em instalar de novo o Ubuntu 64 nela e apanhar mais um pouco, e muita vergonha
<peregrinator_six> si sua questão já foi respondida...
<kaidaryn> xgnokii mas nao ta enviando msg direito
<peregrinator_six> si, skype
<si> oi
<si> estou perdidaço sou novo nisso
<si> instalei pelo chutômetro
<peregrinator_six> si, ubuntu software center...
<peregrinator_six> si, qual seu sistema ai, é o ubuntu 11 né...!?
<peregrinator_six> então, só ir por onde lhe disse se não tiver instalado ele ainda...
<kaidaryn> uso o 10.10
<peregrinator_six> si, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity      http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,80944.0.html
<peregrinator_six> saindo um pouco aqui...
<AKINATON> aircrack-ng, wireleshark e w3af funcionam legal no 64bits?
<andersoncarlos83> pessoal tenho um hd externo e ele não esta montando sozinho quando plugo ele na usb
<andersoncarlos83> como fazer para reconhecer automaticamente
<AKINATON> Era para reconhecer automatico, abre ele e ve se não ta com aquelas postas do windows, tipo Resicle, sistem information e coisas do tipo
<andersoncarlos83> abrir como?
<AKINATON> monta ele e ve se as pastas estão la ... se tiver exclui
<andersoncarlos83> eu coloquei ele na usb mas como eu faço para saber o nome dessa porta?
<phenrique> ei pessoal
<AKINATON> vai na pasta etc> mnt
<phenrique> alguém sabe que problema pode ter acontecido no meu ubuntu... os gráficos perderam a cor
<phenrique> http://img87.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelaz.png/
<andersoncarlos83> não tem essa mnt
<AKINATON> phenrique, ve se seu cabo do monitor não esta mal encaixado
<andersoncarlos83> só tem monoprobe
<andersoncarlos83> mono
<phenrique> AKIMATION não é isso
<andersoncarlos83> mysql
<andersoncarlos83> depois vem com n os nomes delas
<phenrique> é só algumas coisas
<andersoncarlos83> tem uma mnt no sistema de arquivos
<AKINATON> phenrique, vc ja reiniciou para ver se altera?
<andersoncarlos83> mas esta fora da ETC
<andersoncarlos83> mas esta vazia
<phenrique> Akimation, já.. tem um tempo que tá assim
<phenrique> você viu a imagem que eu mandei?
<AKINATON> andersoncarlos83 digita ai no seu terminal sudo lsusb
<AKINATON> não phenrique não recebi nada aqui
<phenrique> olha esse link: http://img87.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelaz.png/
<andersoncarlos83> certo
<andersoncarlos83> digitei
<AKINATON> coloca sua senha q vai listar para vc
<AKINATON> andersoncarlos83, vc quer dizer as pastas marrons?
<andersoncarlos83> certo
<andersoncarlos83> isso
<phenrique> akinaton sou eu...
<phenrique> isso... e umas partes do firefox tbm..
<AKINATON> Vc alterou o tema do seu Ubuntu.... so isto...
<phenrique> e foi? pois foi sem perceber... como altero de volta?
<semeion> AKINATON: ei vc conseguiu resolver aquele problema pra detectar 4Gb?
<AKINATON> phenrique vai em sistema > preferencias > aparencia e escolhe o tema "Ambience
<andersoncarlos83> AKINATON: http://pastebin.com/5RSVZw2k
<phenrique> já tá ele
<phenrique> akinaton já tá ele
<AKINATON> semeion, não cara acabei desistindo, pois apareceu outro problema, a maquina tinha uma placa de TV Conexant q tb não instala nem por decreto ai, instalei o Win7 e tudo funcionou direito, vou abaixar a cabeça com vergonha e debvolver ela com o Win7 mesmo
<AKINATON> phenrique marca outro então espera mudar e depois volta para ele
<phenrique> akinaton continua marrom
<andersoncarlos83> AKINATON: viu o link do paste bin?
<phenrique> em todos os temas
<AKINATON> andersoncarlos83, estou olhando ele agora
<phenrique> as pastas estão marrom
<andersoncarlos83> ok
<andersoncarlos83> ;)
<AKINATON> phenrique... sera q vc excluiu os icones de pasta do tema?? pera deixa eu pesquisar para vc aqui....
<phenrique> akinaton faz tempo que nem instalo nada no sistema... a única coisa que faço de errado várias vezes é desligar a máquina direto no estabilizador :)
<AKINATON> andersoncarlos83, da uma olhadinha neste link, e so vc traduzir a pagina utilizando chrome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<andersoncarlos83> ok
<andersoncarlos83> vou ver
<AKINATON> phenrique, da uma olhada neste link: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=27460.0
<phenrique> akinaton vc usa ubuntu?
<AKINATON> sim phenrique
<phenrique> pode ver aí em /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/places/folder.png
<andersoncarlos83> AKINATON: vc é o cara
<andersoncarlos83> deu certo
<phenrique> pra ver se está marrom
<andersoncarlos83> muito obrigado
<andersoncarlos83> achei que tinha perdido meu hd novinho...rs
<AKINATON> agradece la no forom, pois foram eles q t deram a informação
<dierlis> ???
<phenrique> é marrom no seu akinaton?
<phenrique> esse arquivo
<AKINATON> sime ... e marrom
<phenrique> : /
<AKINATON> ou seja ta mais para grafit
<phenrique> pois é essa pasta aí que tá aparecendo
<phenrique> o problema tá no gnome mesmo, sei lá
<AKINATON> Vc ta om o emerald instalado ai no seu PC phenrique?
<peregrinator_six> phenrique, qual o problema...?!
<phenrique> peregrinator_six a cor do ícone pasta e alguns ícones do firefox perderam a cor
<AKINATON> peregrinador_six as pastas do phenrique alterou para outro tema
<peregrinator_six> phenrique, ubuntu 11 ai...?!
<phenrique> 10.10
<peregrinator_six> phenrique, 0o
<peregrinator_six> uai só...
<peregrinator_six> o meu tá normal e é o mesmo que o seu...
<phenrique> tem emerald aqui
<peregrinator_six> phenrique, aqui também e to usand agora aliás...
<peregrinator_six> e o meu sistema ainda por cima é 64 bits
<AKINATON> phenrique, na tela de loguin, tenta mudar o modo de entrada para Ubuntu Classic, vc sabe como fazer isto... so para ver se ele ainda contem os icones
<phenrique> nunca fiz isso n
<phenrique> vou ver aqui
<AKINATON> phenrique olha esta imagem : http://www.hardware.com.br/static/20110513/ubuntu-classic-login.jpg.resized.jpg
<peregrinator_six> atualiazar o kernel aqui...
<AKINATON> phenrique... deupara entender??
<phenrique> deu
<phenrique> vou lá
<AKINATON> perigrinador_six, vc disse q usa o 64bits, vc roda bem ai o aircrack-ng, wirelesharck e o w3af?
<phenrique> akinaton, não tem a opção ubuntu classic
<AKINATON> phenrique... quais op q tem fora Ubuntu...
<darouca> Alguém sabe como rodar os modulos do inspircd?
<phenrique> Recover mode console
<AKINATON> phenrique lembrando q vc tem q clicar em um usuario p/ poder abrir estas opçoes
<AKINATON> phenrique so o Recover?
<phenrique> User defined session
<AKINATON> phenrique usa o recover, e digita no painel gnome-panel.... ve se isto vai funcionar
<phenrique> e o ubuntu desktop edition (modo seguro)
<AKINATON> phenrique tenta o recover
<phenrique> vou ver
<phenrique> digitar no painel?
<phenrique> no console?
<AKINATON> isto digita no console "gnome-panel"
<phenrique> akinaton, aí que altera mesmo
<phenrique> a barra superior fica cinza tbm
<phenrique> os ícones todos mudam
<phenrique> o tema muda pra cinza
<AKINATON> ok, blz, agotra volta la em aparencia e muda para o Ambience
<phenrique> akinaton continua :)
<phenrique> no próprio preview quando vai escolher os temas já mostra a pasta marrom
<AKINATON> vc tem o teamview instalado ai no seu pc?
<AKINATON> se tiver libera ele para eu conectar ai
<phenrique> tenho não mas posso instalar
<AKINATON> ok...
<AKINATON> Quem ai ta usando o TucanManeger??
<AKINATON> Não consigo colocar o Tucan para fazer Uploads, ele so faz download
<phenrique> akinaton, deixa pra lá... ainda teria que mexer na configuração do roteador nera?
<AKINATON> Não, não precisa mexer em configuração nenhuma, e so baixar, instalar e me passar o id e senha, isto demora uns 5 minutos no maximo dependendo da sua conexção.... mais tenta depois reiniciar ai tb, foi feita alterações e vc ainda não reiniciou
<AKINATON> e ai perigrinador_six.... o q que pega??
<sexpistol> $IPT -A INPUT -d $LOCAL -p tcp -m multiport --dport 1025:65535 -m state --state NEW -j DROP   isso seria útil em caso de um backdoor?
<sexpistol> bindport
<sexpistol> $LOCAL é o ip do meu pc
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, o licensed me ajudou rapaz, era o driver, quando você coloca o driver de forma manual tem que reinstalar ele de novo quando atualizar o kernel
<AKINATON> perigrinador_six, q bom q deu tudo ok ai cara!
<ZNC> see
<licensed> hehe
<ZNC> eai tio licensed quanto tempaoo hein? tudo belezinha?
<licensed> ZNC, tudo sim.. mas me perdoe nao me lembro do seu nick =/
<ZNC> liberie, :-O
<UdontKnow> oO
<ZNC> liberie, P.A P.G :-D
<ZNC> liberie, nao :P foi mal
<ZNC> licensed,
<licensed> ZNC, =OO
<licensed> ZNC, vc é viva?
<licensed> ZNC, com esse nick fica dificil ne
<ZNC> licensed, :P
<MarconM> boa noite a todos
<ZNC> boa noite MarconM
<UdontKnow> boa
<ZNC> eai titio UdontKnow blz?
<MarconM> ZNC: oi tudo bem
<ZNC> MarconM, :-)
<UdontKnow> ZNC: beleza, e ai?
<ZNC> UdontKnow, esta uma maravilha :-D
<ZNC> reparei q sua cloack mudou, "staff-emeritus", é tipo outro grupo ou um status maior?
<UdontKnow> "aposentado"
<ZNC> mmm,
<UdontKnow> staff que parou por falta de tempo mas continua com reconhecimento
<UdontKnow> :-)
<ZNC> entendi, vlw UdontKnow
<MarconM> entao
<MarconM> nada para fazer
<peregrinator_six> Barna, boa noite.
<ZNC> MarconM, quando nao tenho nada para fazer, eu leio C ou C++ reviso python php, e pronto ja tenho o que fazer :-D
<Barna> peregrinator_six, boa e vc?
<illuminarch> e ae povo buenas...
<peregrinator_six> Barna, bem também! :)
<ZNC> Barna, peregrinator_six, boa noite
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite.
<Barna> ZNC, boa noite!
<illuminarch> poxa :( só eu que nao ganho boa noite :(
<illuminarch> :(
<MarconM> ZNC: hunm......
<MarconM> queo algo para me divertir distrair
<MarconM> ja estudei o dia inteio
<Barna> boa noite illuminarch!
<peregrinator_six> illuminarch, vai falar tudo com sua mão Kiko... :P
<peregrinator_six> *mãe.,..
<peregrinator_six> :p
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Mão
<MarconM> o.O
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUHAHSUASH
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> barna boa noite
<illuminarch> peregrinator_six ; (
<MarconM> alguem quer jogar donkey kong \\o
<peregrinator_six> illuminarch, boa noite querido, eu te amo! :D
<ZNC> MarconM, vai tomar cafe ler emails ver views :D
<illuminarch> peregrinator_six  kkkkk to fora
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ZNC: nem ....
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<Barna> kra eu vou jogar nessas horas!
<Barna> to instalando o starcraft 2 aki!
<peregrinator_six> illuminarch, é de coração seu ingrato...
<illuminarch> ZNC pow manda o MarconM fazer algo legal pow tipo contar quantos peixes tem no mar... morro de curiosidade... mas ninguem nunca me disse lol
<ZNC> kakakaka
<MarconM> illuminarch: tem 1566845312154646541 milhores
<illuminarch> juto que se ele contar eu publico no meu portal
<MarconM> milhoes de peixe
<illuminarch> JURO
<MarconM> claro que eu nao fiz por categoria e tamanho
<MarconM> se nao acredita vai la contar
<MarconM> xD
<illuminarch> MarconM conta denovo... acho que ta errado
<MarconM> illuminarch: ta nao
<MarconM> contei 30 vezes
<MarconM> em varios idiomas ainda
<peregrinator_six> Barna, no ubuntu é que não é mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> Barna, ve lá em seu menino... :p
<Barna> ????
<ZNC> MarconM, vai jogar pacman :-D
<illuminarch> aff ZNC esse foi terrivel
<illuminarch> kkkk
<MarconM> caramba
<MarconM> todo mndo quer q eu saia msm
<Barna> sokoban é mais legal!
<MarconM> =/
<ZNC> eu gosto deste game :
<MarconM> fui entao
<Barna> peregrinator_six, não entendi!
 * ZNC humildemente para MarconM, http://clickjogos.uol.com.br/Jogos-online/Classicos/Pacman-come-come/
<paladinn> http://i.imgur.com/lW7F0.jpg
<ZNC> !abuso |  <paladinn> http://i.imgur.com/lW7F0.jpg
<Andre_Gondim> .kban paladinn isso vai de encontro com as regras do canal!
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<peregrinator_six> barna fiotinho, quiz dizer que você não está instalando o SC 2 no ubuntu mesmo... Tendeu agora fio...?!
<Barna> to instalando num win pra poder "puxar"ele pro wine!
<Barna> to entrando numa reunião aki! ja volto!
<beto> alguem consegue 3d nessa miseravel de placa mirage S3 sis
<beto> ???
<ZNC> beto, pelo que sei não é possivel :-|
<beto> eh
<beto> jah procurei tudo
<beto> e ..nada
<beto> soh alterar a resoluçao ,mesmo
<beto> mas ,pensei que havia alguma coisa recente
<beto> pra pobre que compra positivo das casaa bahia
<UdontKnow> pobre?
<beto> soh
<UdontKnow> pagou caro em hardware ruim por opcao
<beto> 24 prestacoes
<beto> e nem dah
 * peregrinator_six ...
<beto> pra botar o unity 3D
<ZNC> beto, tem placas de video offboard baratas nvidia
<ZNC> curiosidade pagou quantos no pc?
<beto> dah pra por placa off em noteboock??
<beto> nao sabia
<ZNC> beto, não
<beto> paguei 1200
<ZNC> notebook não da
<UdontKnow> beto: 24x de qto?
<beto> 24 de 80
<ZNC> :-O
<beto> 1700 e lah vai
<UdontKnow> beto: entao nao da 1200 :)
<beto> sei
<beto> a prestaçao eh mais caro
<beto> 1200 a vista ,neh??
<ZNC> 1200 a vista em 24 meses deve ter juros
<beto> issu issu issu
<beto> mas tah
<UdontKnow> podia ter comprado um netbook de 600 a 800 reais em 12x sem juros em outra loja
<beto> vo ficah no 10.10
<UdontKnow> o resultado seria praticamente o mesmo
<beto> x q o unity 2D num tah cum nada
<UdontKnow> so que teria sido menos lesado
<UdontKnow> gasto a metade
<beto> ah
<ZNC> uhumm
<beto> mas jah faz quase um ano
<beto> nem tinha netboock
<beto> pelo q  sei
<UdontKnow> claro que tinha
<UdontKnow> agora que tem menos, netbooks tao morrendo
<UdontKnow> tablet ta assumindo mercado
<beto> eta
 * peregrinator_six ...²
<beto> e q eh tablets
<beto> ??
<UdontKnow> beto: ipad, motorola xoom, asus eee transformer
<beto> ahh
<UdontKnow> beto: galaxy tab
<UdontKnow> e outros
<beto> tablet eh nome generico
<UdontKnow> isso
<beto> tendi
<beto> ah
<beto> eu tenho ares pelo wine
<beto> mas
<beto> as salas ficam bagunçada
<beto> nem dah pra ler
<beto> alguem sabe arrumar??
<ZNC> beto, esta usando irc pelo ares? nossa instala o xchat ou similar
<beto> nao eu to no xchat
<beto> mas gosto do ares
<beto> e nao vai legal no ubuntu
<ZNC> beto, é normal, não ter uma aparencia agradavel, e bons funcionamento, eu particularmente, wine no meu pc não
<beto> pk
<beto> vlw
<AKINATON> Alguem usando o Buxon, para acompanhar foruns?
<ZNC> bom fui
<beto> aehh sei q toh sendo chato
<beto> mas isssu eh um chat
<beto> alguem sabe a melhor configuraçao do wine
<beto> ??
<AKINATON> beto vc ta querendo configarar o wine especificamente para o q?
<beto> tipo  fazer o ares rodar legal
<beto> nao pra ogos
<beto> jogos
<beto> ou coisa assim
<peregrinator_six> beto de um pulinho lá no forum mano, tem vasta documentação por lá e também no viva o linux...
<beto> q forum man??
<beto> soh noob neh
<beto> desculpe
<AKINATON> Ok, tem um post, criado por um usuario ak do chat, o barna, q encina a instalar o CS5 via wine, estas dicas podem ser usada para instalar qualquer outro programa no wine, da uma lida la: http://comunidade-geek.blogspot.com/2011/06/como-rodar-o-photoshop-bridge-cs5-no.html
<beto> ok
<beto> voh lah
<beto> vlw
<UdontKnow> o wimehq.org tem muita coisa pra vc, beto
<beto> tah vamos as leituras
<peregrinator_six> beto forum ubuntu br
<peregrinator_six> beto, ?
<beto> ah
<beto> to lendo
<beto> o baran taí??
<beto> barna
<beto> ??
<peregrinator_six> beto pvt
<beto> ah
<peregrinator_six> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,80290.0.html
<Barna_> beto, opa!
<peregrinator_six> ops...
<Barna_> to numa reunião aki! mas pode falar!
<peregrinator_six> Barna_, saberia me dizer como eu transformo uma imagem de 30 K em 4 K...?!
<Barna_> a nautilus tem um plugin que faz reducão de imagem!
<Barna_> *o
<peregrinator_six> não...
<Barna_> tem sim! pera que vou pro ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> quero instalar nada não, já tenho o GIMP já, tem dica de algum site que faz isso não...?!
<Barna_> ja volto!
<Barna_> tenho sim, deixa eu ir pra ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> beleza...
<BlackFlag> Como faço para selecionar texto no terminal sem o mouse?
<barna> peregrinator_six, voltei!
<peregrinator_six> to vendo...
<barna> abre a imagem no gimp>imagem>redimencionar imagem!
<peregrinator_six> já fiz e até gravei em .gif mas não ficou com 4 nao, ficou com 12 k...
<peregrinator_six> tem que ser 4 k senão não serve...
<peregrinator_six> :s
<peregrinator_six> barna,
<barna> tem o nautilus-image-converter tb!
<barna> me passa a imagem!
<peregrinator_six> você não vai acreditar o que era aquilo de não ter o chromium no repo...
<barna> .gif é grande, grava em .jpg ou .png!
<peregrinator_six> o lixo do mirror do br tava pela 10000 vez ruim... ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> barna, muito pelo contrario...
<peregrinator_six> gif e muito pequeno..
<barna> peregrinator_six, me passa a imagem pra mim ver se eu consigo deixar com 4k!
<peregrinator_six> barna, só uso mirror br pra repo agora quando o brasil te outro nome...
<barna> kra preciso voltar pra reunião!
<peregrinator_six> barna, pega qualquer uma que tenha 30 K, se você conseguir é só me ensinar como fazer... ;)
<peregrinator_six> vai lá...
<peregrinator_six> obrigado!
<peregrinator_six> mesmo assim!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<barna> ah, lembrei de uma coisa peregrinator_six! diminui os dpi da imagem!
<peregrinator_six> um..
<peregrinator_six> valeu a dica...
<peregrinator_six> vou tentar aqui...
<AKINATON> barna, t perguntar, vc sabe qual o comando para eu instalar o kernel do Ubuntu Server ak no meu ubuntu?
<barna> assim de cabeça sei não, kra to numa reunião aki! ja ja te ajudo a procurar!
<AKINATON> ok
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, tem um fork do ubuntu server que tem modo grafico, só não lembro o nome..
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver se arrumo pra se...
<kaydarin> alguem poderia me dizer onde posso pegar o pacote .deb x3270
<AKINATON> Ok, vlw....  to querendo ver se com este kernel, eu consigo fazer aquela maquina ler os 4gb de ram
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, foi por aqui que achei, me ajuda ai... https://www.distribuicoeslinux.com.br/?vmcchk=1&amp;gclid=CMfj88fX16kCFZJR7AodbCPEOg
<AKINATON> ok to olhando
<kaydarin> entao da uma dica
<barna> kaydarin, q é isso?
<kaydarin> e o emulador do mainframe ibm
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, não achei não...
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, http://ubuntupedia.info/index.php/Ubuntu_Server
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,13777.0.html
<kaydarin> entao alguem help
<AKINATON> peregrinator_six, vlw cara mais estou com um tal de Platão no forum do ubuntu-br, e ele ta me dando uma mãola....
<peregrinator_six> beleza.
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=instalar+desktop+no+ubuntu+server&aq=f
<peregrinator_six> bom dia.
<Fabianin> Alguém?
<sexpistol> Fabianin, yeah
<Alex-Musicman> aee... alguém sabe se as webcams da philips tem boa compatibilidade com linux ou tem que fazer um monte de coisas?
<sexpistol> num philco, reconheceu td auto (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Fabianin> sexpistol, tu manja de C?
<sexpistol> ixe, poco
<Fabianin> Sei que aqui não é comu de C mas é a unica que eu sei que teria vida inteligente a essa hora
<sexpistol> seculos q n encosto dedo em C
<Fabianin> preciso de uma função pra imprimir uma arvore binaria
<Fabianin> não acho nem por reza
<sexpistol> Fabianin, n vo pode t ajuda
<sexpistol> : )
<Fabianin> sexpistol, tenso
<Fabianin> acho que esse troço é tão dificil que quem consegue fazer, nao divulga
<semeion> Fabianin: vc nao vai conseguir isso nas comunidades BRs
<semeion> Fabianin: eh bem mais facil ir no canal apropriado
<semeion> Fabianin: ##c e ##c++
<Fabianin> semeion, já tentei em internacionais, meu professor é um sem coração
<Fabianin> pede pra gente implementar uma arvore rubro negra
<Fabianin> e ainda imprimir ela bonitinha, no dos
<semeion> Fabianin: eu imaginei que fosse pra finalidade academica mesmo xD
<Fabianin> semeion, po ja implementei rotação pra tudo quanto eh quanto e agora imprimir q tá foda
<eu-sou-tu> oi
<semeion> eu-sou-tu: vc nao é eu cara
<eu-sou-tu> nem voce é eu pow
<sexpistol> Fabianin, melhor abri o livro agora man
<sexpistol> : )
<eu-sou-tu> ué kd o illuminarch ?
<eu-sou-tu> morreu ?
<Fabianin> sexpistol, quem dera se meus professores combrassem coisas do livro, eles tão ficando criativos
<semeion> Fabianin: como assim imprimir? usa a funcao printf
<semeion> o.o
<Fabianin> semion, to falando imprimir bunitinho
<eu-sou-tu> semeion ce conhece o illuminarch ?
<Fabianin> a
<semeion> eu-sou-tu: sim
<Fabianin> a
<Fabianin> b
<Fabianin> a
<sexpistol> C Completo e Total - Good Luck
<Fabianin> nao da pra mandar barra
<Fabianin> C completo e total eh só pra consulta
<Fabianin> aprender que eh bom nada
<eu-sou-tu> voce acabou de dizer que nao eu nao sou voce semeion e agora voce diz que eu sou voce
<eu-sou-tu> como é isso ?
<eu-sou-tu> kkkkkkkk
<semeion> eu-sou-tu: cara o illuminarch falou que vai bater em vc
<Fabianin> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/Binary_tree.svg/300px-Binary_tree.svg.png
<eu-sou-tu> kkkkkkk
<Fabianin> imprimir tipo assim
<eu-sou-tu> onde?
<eu-sou-tu> semeion?
<semeion> eu-sou-tu: cara, o illuminarch eh bravo e falou que vai te pegar
<eu-sou-tu> hum
<eu-sou-tu> kkkkkkkkkk
<eu-sou-tu> ce ta viajando nas ideias
<eu-sou-tu> semeion
<semeion>  (~illuminar@177.36.5.98)
<semeion> (~eu-sou-tu@177.36.5.98)
<semeion> vc acha que me engana ne
<eu-sou-tu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<waldo__> oi, alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema de conexao no ubuntu?
<jyooruje> oi
<jyooruje> pessoal tenho um carregador do portátil universal e volta e meia o rato deixa de funcionar bem. Eu ja fiz os testes e acontece sempre que o PC esta com o carregador. Ha alguma definição onde possa mexer para melhorar isto?
<edenc> jyooruje: é sem-fio?
<jyooruje> o rato e o toutchpad do portatol mesmo
<jyooruje> portatil*
<edenc> jyooruje: digo, o rato/mouse é sem fio?
<edenc> ah, entendi
<edenc> não faço idéia
<jyooruje> e o toutchpad do portatil!
<edenc> se fosse um mouse sem fio
<jyooruje> nao
<jyooruje> eu tenho um  mousse USB
<jyooruje> que funciona sem problema nenhum
<edenc> os carregadores costumam interferir no sinal dos mouses infra-vermelhos
<jyooruje> o de origem do laptop é que da probelmas
<jyooruje> problemas*
<edenc> bom, parece ser um problema de hardware
<jyooruje> se fosse hardware devia de dar sempre problema nao?
<edenc> não
<jyooruje> entao não ha nenhuma configuração em que possa mexer para tentar resolver certo?
<jyooruje> bem edenc obrigado pela ajuda qualquer das maneiras :)
<edenc> jyooruje: provavelmente tem, mas é difícil dizer via irc
<jyooruje> pois
<LACabeza> opa
<LACabeza> eaew polvo
<acsg_> bom dia
<UdontKnow> dia
<acsg_> amigos, insalei o midori(navegador) to gostando mais so tem um problema, nao consigo configurar o bloqueador de pop up. algume pode me audar?
<kARMAk> Bom dia pessoal, sou novato em linux, instalei o ubuntu na minha vmware, e queria copiar arquivos do ubuntu para o windows, como procedo ?
<kARMAk> Alguém ?
<kARMAk> Bom dia pessoal, sou novato em linux, instalei o ubuntu na minha vmware, e queria copiar arquivos do ubuntu para o windows, como procedo ?
<LACabeza> acsg_, nunca usei esse navegador
<acsg_> LACabeza, e bem leve rapido
<LACabeza> mas ele deve ser derivado do firefox, e se for o caso, vai em "Editar -> Preferencias"
<acsg_> ja tentei
<LACabeza> dae vai em "Content"
<LACabeza> e marca a opção "bloquear pop-ups
<LACabeza> e bem, se vc já tentou, não sei mais te ajudar
<LACabeza> talvez...
<LACabeza> abra uma aba e digite na barra de endereço about:config
<LACabeza> clica em "serei cuidadoso"
<LACabeza> depois, filtra por "popup"
<LACabeza> porem, nesse caso eu não sei mexer
<LACabeza> então fica por sua conta fuçar e testar xD
<LACabeza> e kARMAk
<acsg_> ok
<LACabeza> kARMAk, tem como acessar sim
<acsg_> blz
<Rafael_Neri> kARMAk não conheço o vmware bem pois so usei uma vez mas como já usei outros como virtualbox mas posso dizer q se tiver como enxegar a maquina windows na rede pelo ubuntu vc pode tentar compartilhar uma pasta no windows e acessar via ubuntu e entao copiar os arquivos
<LACabeza> eu confesso que nunca useivmware tb, mas sei que (se vmware é um programa descente) ele permite que vc selecione pastas compartilhadas
<PingaR0x> kARMAk, procure na documentação dele lembro que la ensina
<kARMAk> é ...
<kARMAk> vou dar uma bisbilhotada
<kARMAk> obrigado
<LACabeza> eu to abrindo minha maquina virtual aqui
<LACabeza> eu uso virtualbox
<LACabeza> mas deve ser parecido
<LACabeza> no mais, internet ta ai xD
<Rafael_Neri> vai no windows e pega o ip que ele ta usando e tenta pingar pelo ubuntu se tiver ok então é so correr pro abraço
<LACabeza> bem, realmente é mais facil instalar samba no linux
<LACabeza> e acessar tudo pela rede
<LACabeza> desde que o linux esteja com placa de rede em modo bridge e não nat
<fhv>  olá! 
<fhv>  alquem? 
<acsg_> LACabeza, obrigado
<acsg_> fui
<Rafael_Neri> ola fhv
<fhv> <>-Rafael_Neri-<>:  beleza? 
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> procuro um canal para discutir sobre natty 2d
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me ajudar
<sagat> ?
<sagat> sou de marilia int são paulo
<sagat> usuário linux hà 4 anos
<sagat> só não tenho equipamento para rodar natty 3d
<sagat> rs
<sagat> alguem ai ja usou o 11.04 natty 2d ??
<sagat> minha duvida é gnome ou natty
<sagat> em termos de velocidade
<sagat> e identificação de hardware
<LACabeza> opa
<LACabeza> ja usei natty 2d sim
<sagat> e ai oque achou
<sagat> em termos de velocidade
<LACabeza> usei natty 3d e 2d...
<LACabeza> pra mim, 3d >>> 2d
<LACabeza> performance era a mesma
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> entre gnome e natty
<LACabeza> mas as opções, funções e possibilidades, o 3d era mt melhor
<LACabeza> certamente natty
<sagat> entendi
<LACabeza> mas isso por um motivo pessoal
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> mas a troca do gnome tambem é por opção própria
<sagat> estava pensando no gnome-shell
<LACabeza> nunca gostei de telas wide por terem pouco espaço vertical
<sagat> entendi
<LACabeza> e alem disso, vem os programas com barra de titulo, barra de menu, barra de tudo
<LACabeza> acabava com minha área util
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> procuro algo mais rapido para o equipamento que tenho hj
<sagat> um note
<sagat> positivo celeron
<sagat> 1gb de em
<sagat> mem
<sagat> proc 1.8
<LACabeza> dae, no natty, ele mescla a barra de menu do natty, a barra de titulo do programa e a barra de menu do programa em uma unica barra
<LACabeza> instala o natty
<LACabeza> se não ficar bom, vc usa o gnome
<LACabeza> tem os 2 no 11.04
<sagat> vo testar sim
<sagat> depois volto ai para falar
<sagat> obrigado pelas dicas hein
<LACabeza> é só mudar, no login
<sagat> vo veer isso
<LACabeza> vc escolhe qual interface usar, vc escolhe a classica... para usar o gnome
<sagat> entendi
<pyro1> eu quero remover a senha do samba (nao dos usuarios), ao acessar um ip da minha rede, ex: \\192.168.1.33 (eu quero q nao peça senha nessa parte). alguem sabe como faz ?
<mcvj> Boa tarde a todos !!!
<sagat> uia
<kARMAk> Cara, baixei um login theme e não consigo instalar oO
<kARMAk> Qual a forma mais fácil ?
<sagat> que distro vc usa
<kARMAk> Ubuntu 10.10
<lucasneto> olá pessoal
<lucasneto> sou novo no ubuntu e gostaria de saber se o ubuntu possui algum restaurador do sistema
<lucasneto> alguém vivo na sala?
<LACabeza> opa
<LACabeza> to sim
<LACabeza> um cadim ocupado, mas posso te ajudar
<LACabeza> que tipo de "restaurador" vc fala?
<barna> lucasneto, Bem Vindo ao Mundo Ubuntu!
<mcvj> acho que esta falando do restaurador do windows, que recupera o estado anterior do registry certo ?
<LACabeza> heheh, nem conheço... só sei que qnd dá pau eu uso live, salvo o que preciso e depois reinstala ^^
<AKINATON> lucasneto, eu uso o ailurus para criar copias de segurança do meu sistema, ele e muito bom e nunca deu pau ak, recomendo ele
<AKINATON> lasneto, com ele vc pode restaurar uma copia, da mesma forma q vc faria no restauração do sistema do ruindows, e so procurar a data e hora da copia no calendario do ailurus, fora outras opçoes avançadas e muito legas q ele tem
<kARMAk> Cara, enchergo a rede windows assim: ADMIN$, C$, E$, F$
<kARMAk> O que significa ?
<kARMAk> Estou usando o ubuntu em uma vmware
<AKINATON> Gforce serie 7000 na black list.... q foda...
<AKINATON> karmak, para vc enchergar o windows, pela sua vc, so se vc compartilhar alguma pasta na rede, ou add em pastas compartilhadas do virtual box, alguma pasta do windows,
<Spiga> kARMAk: essas sao as pastas compartilhadas do windows... que vc ta vendo.
<wfleck>  Pessoal tenho o samba instalado e ele opera em rede de 3 micros, um ubunto e 2 windows, quandos os windows tentam salvar arquivos no ubuntu, nao tem sucesso
<wfleck> alguem poderia saber a razao do problema ?
<mcvj> kARMAk, são compartilhamentos administrativos, todo sistema rwindows vem com esses compartilhamentos ativados por padrão, ou seja, brechas de segurança oficiais...
<barna> wfleck, vc tem q dar permição de gravar na pasta!
<wfleck> como faz isso ?
<barna> wfleck, clica com direito do mouse na pasta>opções de compartilhamento>Permite outras pessoas escreverem nesta pasta e acesso anomino
<barna> tome cuidado com isso, pq pela rede qualquer um pode grava e apagar os arquivos dessa pasta!
<Spiga> wfleck: uma duvida, vc compartilhou uma pasta, cujo a partição foi montada automaticamente pelo ubuntu?
<wfleck> nao
<Spiga> intao e permissao ...
<freedom_linux> desculpe a pergunta mas... alguém sabe como é que chamado aqueles balõezinhos de gibi em inglês?
<wfleck> tem uma que eu compartilhei ela ate aparece nos windows, eu salvo no micro deles, daqui pra la blz
<wfleck> de la ca pra da pau
<barna> claro, o windows não tem sistema de segurança dos arquivos, qualquer um pode manipulalos a vontade!
<Spiga> wfleck: vc verificou se a pasta que esta compartilhada no linux ter permissao de escrita?
<wfleck> isso nao
<Spiga> intao verifica
<Spiga> se vc nao der permissao de escrita para pasta que vc ta compartilhando como vc quer gravar arquivos nela?
<barna> wfleck, eu passei os paços pra vc dar permição!
<Spiga> mesma coisa que vc tem uma bala no pote mas nao tem tampa para pegar ela. vc ta vendo mas nao tem como pegar.
<wfleck> eu entendi o problema, mas eu sou novo no linux
<wfleck> sei muito pouco,
<Spiga> a ta ... segue os passos do barna
<Spiga> <barna> wfleck, clica com direito do mouse na pasta>opções de compartilhamento>Permite outras pessoas escreverem nesta pasta e acesso anomino
<barna> wfleck, ok, sem problemas! qual a dificuldade nos passos q te mandei?
<wfleck> entao ja fiz estes passos
<wfleck> e o problema persiste
<wfleck> barna, Spiga deu certo agora
<wfleck> muito obrigado
<barna> wfleck, vamos ser radical então, abre um terminal (Aplicativos>acessorios>terminal) e digita chmod 777 -R endereço da pasta!
<barna> a massa!
<Spiga> wfleck: de nada
<Spiga> geralmente acesso total a pasta nao sou a favor.. prefiro 755 que somente escrita e write.
<Spiga> escrita e leitura.
<barna> isso!
<Spiga> *escrita e write * mesma coisa lol.
<barna> eu tb deixo assim as minhas pastas! mas no caso dele tem q ter escrita!
<barna> 755 só da leitura a outros e grupo! não?
<Spiga> 755 da leitura e escrita se nao me engano a diferença e que ele nao deixa executar um programa naquela pasta.
<AKINATON> barna, sabe me dizer como q eu tiro a gforce serie 7000 da blacklist do linux??
<Spiga> gforce blacklist?
<AKINATON> sim, a geforce serie 7000 ta na blacklist
<barna> não, acabei de confirmar! 7 acesso total, 5 da leitura e execução!
<Spiga> o que tem a ver placa de video com  blacklist?
<Spiga> nao to intendendo nada.
<mcvj> freedom_linux, chat bubbles
<barna> kra, num tenho nem ideia, nunca mexi com isso, queria até aprender!
<AKINATON> A geforce serie 700, tava congelando na entrada do Unity no ubuntu 11, ai colocaram ela na blacklist
<barna> Spiga, 6 que da leitura e escrita e não deixa executar!
<AKINATON> * serie 7000
<barna> AKINATON, e o comp com 4gb ram? q fim levou?
<barna> AKINATON, kra, entra no synaptic e da uma procura lá!
<barna> AKINATON, foi vc que colocou ela no blacklist?
<AKINATON> barna aquela figurinha dos 4gb, ate a galera do forum ubuntu-br ficou de cara, so q comodei muita enfase para as memorias não vi q ela tb tava dando pau no video q e exatamente uma gforce 7200, e tinha uma placa de TV Conexant, q não se encontra instalação para ela em lugar nenhum... acabei desistindo e vou instalar o win7 64bits mesmo, pois nele tudo ta funfanfo legal
<AKINATON> barna, não cara não foi eu foi a GNU q colocou ela na black list
<barna> AKINATON, q pena!
<barna> fico triste com isso!
<AKINATON> tb fico e muito, a galera la do forum ficou a madrugada toda trampando no meu problema.... do o maior valor para eles, mais no final... nada....
<barna> uma pena! mais um que perdemos,.........
<AKINATON> barna, to pensando em oferecer tipo uns 500reais nesta maquina p/ o meu cliente, so para ficar batendo a cabeça nela =)
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> é uma boa!
<AKINATON> e tb pensei em tentar com o slak, sabe se ele ta funcionando certinho?
<AKINATON> O foda q slak e KDE e não gosto muito de KDE
<barna> kra, tem muita distro que pode funfar! mas eu atualmente só uso ubuntu!
<barna> mas antes outra distro linux q win7!
<AKINATON> eu tb, so to usando ubuntu, não queria colocar outra distri com medo do cara perguntar algo e eu não saber responder
<barna> derepente a galera do #vivaolinux pode te ajudar mais!
<barna> eu tentei usar o arch mas num consegui! ja usei debian tb!
<AKINATON> O problema e que fui premiado, na net inteira so tem eu com este problema, ai fica foda encontrar uma solução....
<barna> é verdade!
<barna> leva o comp na canonical pra eles estudares ele! fazer uma autopsia!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<AKINATON> oO
<AKINATON> Cara tem um tal de Platao da equipe ubuntu, q creio q ta mais nervoso com este problema do q eu, o cara ja me mandou varios email com sugestao e dicas, e toda hora q falo "Não funcionou" o cara fic doido... creio q ele nem dormiu tentando resolver meu problema
<barna> ja ouvi falar dele!
<barna> leva o comp pra ele!
<AKINATON> ]cara sou Mineiro Uai.... vou ter q raxa para Sampa.... nem .... não posso largar meu trampo ak.... se não seria 1 grande ideia mesmo
<barna> AKINATON, qual cidade?
<AKINATON> BH
<barna> eu to em bh agora!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKK
<AKINATON> \o/
<barna> eu vou pra sampra sempre, minha familia mora lá! de repente eu posso levar esse comp p/ ele!
<AKINATON> se tiver de carro e so decer a via expressa, se tiver ape e so pegar o metro e parar na estação Eldorado....kkkk
<barna> eu moro pertim da estação são gabriel!
<AKINATON> Mais não rola pq como falei o pc não e meu.... e de cliente.... e tenho q entregar, ou seja ja era para ter entregado
<barna> vc pode comprar ele do seu cliente como vc falow!
<AKINATON> barna, q bom saber q tem mais um tomador de caninha na area =)
<barna> hehehehehe e como gosto disso! no acre eu quase fiquei doido! só tem 51!
<AKINATON> hehehe.... cara vou realmente tentar comprar esta maquina na mão dele, e se rolar e uma, pois e questão de honra, e imagina se comesar aparecer este tipo de problema em ouras maquinas.... ai a galera abandono o Ubuntu
<barna> sim, eu topo ajudar nessa empreitada!
<AKINATON> Joia.... vou deixar o pc pronto aqui.... e se ele resolver me vender, coloco na sua mão para vc levar la para eles
<barna> massa, to querendo ir pra sampra em breve!
<AKINATON> Joia ak na empre, estamos atendendo muito Brasilia, a muito tempo não vou para sampa... e creio q não irei, pois ja tem uma tercerizada la.
<barna> AKINATON, kra vou sair, vou brigar com o starcraft 2 pra ele rodar!
<AKINATON> Ok.... vai la... e ate +
<barna> vou tentar entrar aki do win!
<barna> fui..........
<AKINATON> Tem alguem ai usando slackware-13.37??
<AKINATON> como q executo o comando NOPAT?
<AKINATON> Alguem ai disosto a me ajudar a instalar uma placa de TV "Conexant Broadcast decoader CX23881-19" =)
<AKINATON> \o/ RESOLVI O PROBLEMA DOS 4GB! \o/
<Andre_Gondim> AKINATON, como você resolveu?
<AKINATON> Andre_Gondin da uma lida aki, Darck sou eu ta: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84601.15.html
<mcelo> olá boa noite.
<AKINATON> boa
<mcelo> instalei o ubuntu 11.04, hoje, sou iniciante no linux, estou usando o IRC, pelo webchat, e gostaria de instalar um programa de IRC, no meu ubuntu, gostaria de saber qual voces me indicam e como eu instalo ???
<AKINATON> Xchat
<AKINATON> Tem ele no repositorio
<mcelo> AKINATON, este é o mais aconselhado então XChat.
<AKINATON> vai em central de programas do ubuntu, e digita Xchat, e clique em instalar, espera terminar a instalação e seja bem vindo
<mcelo> AKINATON, ele é em português ???
<mcelo> qual o melhor programa para rodar MP3, e para abrir e extrair arquivos .RAR no ubuntu ???
<AKINATON> mcelo, sim ele e em portugues, e a maioria ak usa ele, ou o Gnome-Xchat, Mais indico o Xchat
<mcelo> AKINATON, agradeço sua atenção e presteza, vou instalar ele então.
<barna> to de volta!
<barna> Boa noite!
<AKINATON> mcelo para rodar mp3, ja vem o banshee instalado, so vc clicar no icone de altofalante na sua barra que vc vai ver ele la, clica nele e add sua pasta com musicas em mp3
<mcelo> AKINATON, ok então vou usá-lo.
<mcelo> AKINATON, e para abrir, criar e extrair arquivos .rar
<AKINATON> macelo, vc vai encontrar todos os programas q necessita na central de programas do ubuntu, e so da uma olhadinha, e olhar as avaliações e escolher o q mais te agrada, para a maioria das funções, ja vem tudo instalado no seu ubuntu, tipo player de video e de mp3, navegador, editor de texto e varios outros....
<AKINATON> para estrair arquivos rar eu utilizo ak o ra e o 7-zip, que vc encontra tb ai na central de programas do ubuntu....
<mcelo> AKINATON, ok, então, mais uma vez agradeço, pelo momento é só isso mesmo.
<dtcrshr> noite
<mcelo> AKINATON, boa noite para você e até uma próxima.
<dtcrshr> da pra usar aquele universal usb creator com .iso de windows?
<AKINATON> vc vai encontrar os compactadores na aba escritorio, a central de programas do ubuntu esta bem facil de mexer, tudo separado por categoria, não tem erro, mais qualquer duvida pergunta ai
<mcelo> AKINATON, valeu, até mais.
<AKINATON> dtcrshr, sim da, mais vc ta querendo e criar um usb botavel?
<dtcrshr> sim
<dtcrshr> to formatando um net aqui
<dtcrshr> mas precisava fazer dual, vo subir o 7 e o ubuntu
<dtcrshr> so que no net nao tem cdrom, ai precisava por o iso do window$ no pendrive tbm
<dtcrshr> vo instalar o 7 primeiro, depois o butum
<AKINATON> edtcrshr, neste caso eu te indico o UNetbootin q vc encontra tanto para win quanto para linux
<dtcrshr> nao man, o unetbootin RODA tanto no nix quanto no windows
<dtcrshr> perguntei se ele (ou qlquer outro) cria boot com iso de SOs sem ser syslinux
<AKINATON> sim, cria bot com iso, e como eu t falei, q não sei qual sistema vc ta usando ai neste momento, entao dei a dica do UNetbootin q vc encontra tanto para win quanto para linux, para vc criar seu usb bootavel
<dtcrshr> blz, achei aqui
<dtcrshr> so criar ele botavel e copiar o conteudo da iso pra ele
 * dtcrshr goes for it
<AKINATON> dtcrshr, no caso do Netbootin, vc instala ele e apos a instalação vc mostra para ele a ISo e depois a usb, q ele cria para vc o boot...
<AKINATON> Andre_Gondim: Leu o post la? e entendeu o q tava acontecendo?
<AKINATON> barna: resolvi o problema da maquina \o/
<barna> AKINATON, q era?
<AKINATON> dauma lida la no post, pois explicar por aqui ia demorar muito, eu to como Darck la, le a ultima menssagem q explica tudo: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84601.15.html
<AKINATON> barna, entendeu/ to feliz igual pinto no lixo (Nunca entendi esta metafora pinto no lixo, nem sei pq falei ela) =)
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> que bom kra!
<barna> então era a placa de video o problema todo!
<barna> e a gente fritando no kernel etc....
<barna> hahahahahahahaha
<AKINATON> barna, não o problema e o chip sete da intel q o ubuntu le errado
<barna> como assim?
<AKINATON> o ubuntu troco o chip real da maquina por um chip q usa video on bord q utiliza memoria do sistema, e na real a maquina não tem video on board, então se eu não configurar a placa de video certinha, ele vai continuar ligando este chip
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> q doidera!
<AKINATON> bota doidera nisso
<barna> vc reportou esse erro pra canonical?
<AKINATON> não, mais o platao vai reportar
<barna> que massa!
<AKINATON> barna, fivem me dizendo q linux e Sistema para doido... confirmado
<barna> assim a gente ajuda e resolver os problemas!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> 100%
<barna> kra tenho q acender o fogão a lenha, ja volto!
<AKINATON> vai la
<barna> viver em 2 mundo é engraçado vou sari do hi-tec pro low-tec
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> fui.........
<AKINATON> KKK
<Kazenin> Nabucodonosor, Zion ??
<Kazenin> quero uma carona =D
<AKINATON> Melhor não pegar carona na nabuco não, ela explode no final @@
<Kazenin> quero só chegar na doca
<AKINATON> nem na doca ela chega... fica no meio do caminho
<Kazenin> hahahahhahaha eu sei
<licensed> que legal minha barra lateral do unity voltou ao padrao
<licensed> do nada e ae peregrinator_six sugestoes
<peregrinator_six> licensed, boa noite a você e ao canal. :)
<AKINATON> Falando em Matrix, todos os 9 ep. de Animatrix  disponivel para assitir e download na comunidade-geek.blogspot.com
<licensed> peregrinator_six, pessimo dia e pessima noite.. pior dia dos ultimos 5 anos
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, diga lá guerreiro, como vai o ubuntu...?!
<AKINATON> perigrinator_six, ta me zuando...kkkkk.... RESOLVI O PROBLEMA!!!
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, tu é o cara man... \o/
<AKINATON> perigrinator_six, e nem pres de levar em fuquera nenhuma  ...KKK @@
<AKINATON> perigrinator_six, se quizer detalhes do q q pegou da uma lida neste topico, eu estou nele como darck: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84601.15.html
<peregrinator_six> licensed, ?
<licensed> peregrinator_six, voltou ao default mais ainda, antes so tinha sumido os icones agora voltou grandao e auto hide
<peregrinator_six> licensed, limou suas confi...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<licensed> lixo lixo lixo.
<licensed> vou pro kde mesmo.. so esperando chegar meu note.. mais 1 semana
<Ricardo__> kde = windows user
<licensed> peregrinator_six, quando eu usava windows 95, enxia de icone na barrinha.. nunca sumiu meus icones dali
<licensed> Ricardo__, sim
<licensed> Ricardo__, eh sim eu sou windows user
<Ricardo__> kde tb tem bugs
 * Maninho chama a advogada do kde ZNC
<licensed> Ricardo__, mas nunca comeu meus icones da barra
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, o KDE do Opensuse tá lindo, acabei de testar aqui e vou por em dual com o ubuntu 10.10! :D
<Ricardo__> tu ta mto nervosinho, ta faltando um tchaca tchaca pra ti
<licensed> ta falando comigo, Ricardo__ ?
<Ricardo__> é
<Ricardo__> essa raiva de gnome eu tb ja tive
<licensed> Ricardo__, la em cima eu nem tava falando contigo tu ja ingressou na conversa, me xingando
<licensed> de win user
<licensed> Ricardo__, eu estou no meu pior dia dos ultimos 5 anos por favor nao fala comigo xará de boa
<Ricardo__> teve um ubuntu q usei ai
<Ricardo__> q tinha mais bugs q windows
<paladinn> mano
<Ricardo__> pelo menos no meu pc
<paladinn> linux
<paladinn> tem mais bug q windows
 * paladinn se esconde
<licensed> ao inves dos kra estabilizar, eles vao usar como laboratorio de testes
<Ricardo__> vai pro debian entao cara
<Ricardo__> to aki com ele e mto feliz quase nenhum bug
<paladinn> zuera
 * peregrinator_six raiva e intolerancia com coisas é atitude de fan boys idiotas e tolos que colocam emoções sobre o que é inanimado como se fossem seres vivos e autonomos... :S
<Ricardo__> chega a ser chato ficar dias sem reiniciar pc
<licensed> peregrinator_six, como é o nome daquele programa de personalizar a barra lateral do ushit?
<peregrinator_six> licensed, eu lhe falei isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> ah tá CCSM
<licensed> isso
<licensed> valey
<licensed> peregrinator_six, obrigado
<peregrinator_six> licensed, foi um prazer meu patrão! :D
<peregrinator_six> barna, ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-29
<Ricardo__> o lucid quando instalei ele
<Ricardo__> fazia isso ae de sumir icones
<Ricardo__> e ate o painel
<Ricardo__> e tinha q reiniciar
<Ricardo__> dava uma raiva do caramba
<licensed> se eu descobrir o arquivo que salva as configuracoes da barra.. eu faço um scriptzinho com um cron pra fazer backup dele
<Ricardo__> tb invertia
<licensed> se alguem souber o arquivo que salva as configuraçoes da barra lateral do unity e puder falar
<Ricardo__> os icones da barra
<Ricardo__> saia tod oerrado
<Ricardo__> era sacal
<Ricardo__> se fosse usar ubuntu nem ia usar esse unity
<Ricardo__> deve ser cheio de bugs e frufru
<Ricardo__> visual classico sempre comanda
<Ricardo__> quem sabe o prox lts
<paladinn> :D
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<Thds_Mg> Boa noite, a paz!
<kARMAk> Boa noite, alguém que já usou ubuntu em uma vmware, sabe como eu copio um arquivo do ubuntu (na vmware) para o windows (OS principal) ?
<wagnergsantos> pessoal, ql o programa q irc vcs usam?
<kARMAk> xchat
<jyooruje> xchat
<Thds_Mg> Xchat.
<peregrinator_six> wagnergsantos, GNOME-Xchat
<peregrinator_six> empathy também
<peregrinator_six> e quando o pidgin tá instalado aqui ele também! :D
<wagnergsantos> to usando a versao web antes de decidir ql usar
 * peregrinator_six que Xibica é essa...?! 0o
<Xibica> KKK
<kARMAk> Boa noite, alguém que já usou ubuntu em uma vmware, sabe como eu copio um arquivo do ubuntu (na vmware) para o windows (OS principal) ?
<jyooruje> kARMAk, eu n uso mas numa pesquisa encontrei isto http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/dominando-linux/vmware.html
<jyooruje> nao sei se ajuda
<kARMAk> jyooruje, vou dar uma lida, obrigado
<kARMAk> :)
<jyooruje> kARMAk, vc entende ingles?
<AKINATON> Karmak, se vc estiver usando o VirtualBox, na configuraçoes tem a opçao de pastas compartilhadas, e so vc celecionar uma pasta do seu sistema principal q esta pasta e criada na Vm como uma unidade de rde, que vc vai encontrar no Ubuntu na maquina virtual em redes
<kARMAk> AKINATON, eu uso o vmware, tem uma opção "parecida" com essa do virtualbox, mais não deu certo, ou eru não fiz direito.
<AKINATON> karmak, vc tb pode tentar instalar o samba na VM do ubuntu e configurar um grupo de rede, desta forma vc pode compartilhar pastas nesta rede
<kARMAk> AKINATON, ummm, irei testar isso também. Valeu
<AKINATON> Karmak, agora se vc quer rodar algum programa do Ubuntu no Windows, ai creio q seria bom vc dar uma olhada no CygWin, que e um emulador de terminal Linux, para Windows, e uma ótima ferramenta para vc testar comandos de linux em ruindows
<kARMAk> Beleza.
<kARMAk> Esse Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal é português ?
<AKINATON> sim e.... e esta otimo...
<kARMAk> Bacana, estou usando o 10.10
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<AKINATON> sim o 10.10 lts e muito bom tb
<Kazenin_Mafia> 10.10 LTS ??
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSHUAHS
<Kazenin_Mafia> oO
<peregrinator_six> lts
<peregrinator_six> :p
<peregrinator_six> uso um sistema que nem sabia que era LTS, aliás, nem a propia canonical sabe... :P
<Thds_Mg> Aprecio o 10.4 LTS.
<AKINATON> a Canonical enviou 0 10.04 lts para min, o Cd Silcano muito show, eu tenho o Ubuntu 5.04 silcado da cano e o 10.10.... muito show
<peregrinator_six> AKINATON, LTS só de dois em dois anos, o ultimo (portanto atual...) é o 10.04 e o vindouro será (caso o mundo não acabe...) 12.04 LTS! ;)
<jeff__> galera, me aconteceu uma coisa estranha
<jeff__> usei o pppoeconf pra conectar... e agora que to usando um roteador antes do modem, ele nao reconhece mais qndo plugo o cabo
<licensed> alguem sabe me dizer se eu posso utilizar um hd todo físico, numa vm?
<yokobr> galera
<yokobr> plz
<yokobr> meus dois pcs com ubuntu nao reconhecem mais qndo plugo o cabo de rede
<ZNC> good
<Maninho> good ZNC, estou subindo o servidor
<ZNC> :-O nao seria para amanha????
<Maninho> now
<yokobr> :/
<yokobr> ninguem sabe o que pode ser?
<ZNC> maninho ja vejo meu nick :-D
<rootkit-sh> boa noite a todos
<rootkit-sh> registrei meu login no freenode mas quando tento entrar no canal #slackware-br aparece a mensagem que nao estou logado
<rootkit-sh> como faco para me logar?
<Maninho> ZNC, {'Append Timestamps'} disable
<ZNC> Maninho, ok
<ZNC> rootkit-sh, /nickserv identify rootkit-sh sua-senha-aki
<rootkit-sh> muito obrigado ZNC
<Arcana> :-D aca estou, Maninho pode informar os detalhe do servidor?
<Maninho> Ubuntu serve 128 mb ram, hd pendriver 4gb
<Arcana> :-O o hd é um pendriver?
<Maninho> s
<Maninho> ZNC icmp_req=1 time=16 ms
<ZNC> Maninho, tenho algumas duvidas sobre este seu dns como conseguiu? e como fez para ficar deste modo? e pq ubuntu? e nao algo mais elevado para servidor
<Maninho> ZNC minha mente não é publica, nada sei, nada direi, apenas use se quiser, caso não queira bate um ssh linux@... -p5251
<Maninho> su rm -rf /
<ZNC> kkkkk
<L88os> alguem já fez o curo de redes de computadores?
<L88os> curso*
<L88os> Quem já fez o curso de redes de computadores?
<barna> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<barna> L88os, kra, pergunta alguma mais especifica! tipo algum problema q vc está enfrentando ou se alguem tem um curso pra te passar!
<L88os> na verdade não é isso, gostaria de perguntar, se alguem já fez onde fez? e oque achada faculdade Unip.
<macfiree> to com um porblema eu instalei o ubuntu tweak, e agora a minha barra de menus ficou branca! O que eu faÇO PARA ELA VOLTAR  a ser preta
<sexpistol> sistema>preferencia>aparencia ?
<sexpistol> escolhe um outro, pra v c restaura ... macfiree
<macfiree> beleza
<rootkit-sh> L88os, aqui onde moro unip é para quem quer pegar diploma e nao esta interessado em aprender
<L88os> porque você diz isso...rootkit-sh
<rootkit-sh> L88os, nao me leve a mal, me desculpe se pareceu rude, nao foi minha intencao, mas aqui onde moro conheco pessoas que nem frequentaram aulas e passaram
<L88os> sério? agora fiquei desanimado.
<rootkit-sh> L88os,  e nas materias que nao passaram fizeram um trabalho e tava tudo certo, por isso digo que se for apenas para pegar diploma lá é firmeza agora para aprender nao e muito bom
<rootkit-sh> L88os, mas procure informacoes mesmo, esse e o caminho, talvez varia de cidade para cidade
<L88os> você fez faculdade? Onde?
<rootkit-sh> fiz no IBTA, aqui é bem conceituada e é muito foda passar, eles não te dao boi
<L88os> mais se eu usar a unip só pra arrumar outros cursos e graduação. você acha que vale a pena?
<rootkit-sh> L88os, bom vai de você, tem empresa aqui onde moro que ja colocam os curriculos de gente que vem da unip por baixo dos outros
<beto> playonlinux alguem sabe como configura??
<beto> "_"
<jeff__> galera
<jeff__> pls
<jeff__> meus ubuntus nao reconhecem mais qndo plugo o cabo de rede
<Giverny> jeff__
<Giverny> iconfig eth0 down
<Giverny> ifconfig eth0 up
<Giverny> jeff__ ver se ele pega o ip novo por dhcp
<Giverny> usa o dhclient tb
<Giverny> e seja feliz
<jeff__> naoo
<jeff__> o problema nao é no roteador nem nada
<jeff__> simplesmente nao reconhece qndo plugo o cabo de rede
<jeff__> qualquer um
<jeff__> nem em casa, nem no trabalho
<jeff__> fica a mensagem "este dispositivo nao é gerenciavel"
<Giverny> não tá reconhecendo o dispositivo de rede?
<Giverny> jeff__ é onboard a placa de rede?
<jeff__> é
<jeff__> é um note
<jeff__> hp
<Giverny> jeff__ ele mostra o dispositivo quando você faz o comando lspci?
<jeff__> mosra
<jeff__> tava funcionando normal
<jeff__> parou qndo conectei direto no modem e usei o sudo pppoeconf
<Giverny> então se ele é compatível alguma merda tu fez com esse pppoeconf
<Giverny> =[
<jeff__> acho que vou deletar o interfaces, dar reboot e forçar ele a reconhecer denovo, né
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> vai com calma com esse delete ae
<Giverny> pra tu não acabar de vez com o sistema
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> mas tenta ai
<jeff__> vou dar um rename só
<jeff__> and it worked like a charm
<jeff__> deu certinho, Giverny
<jeff__> foi só forçar ele a reconhecer denovo
<Giverny> :)
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; eae man. ja viu o Ubuntu Software Center 5 ?
<MarconM> boa noite
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu posso converter um hd fisico pra rodar numa maquina virtual?
<LACabeza> como?
<LACabeza> tipo clonar o hd para vdi?
<licensed> s
<LACabeza> num sei não
<LACabeza> talvez tenha
<licensed> ter tem
<licensed> quero saber como
<licensed> baixei o vmware converter aqui mas nao to conseguindo, mas acho que ele so serve pra vmware e nao virtualbox
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> o vmware cria vmkd certo?
<licensed> LACabeza, sei la, nunca usei vmware nem tenho licença.. mas descobri algo
<licensed> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<LeoKo> bom dia pessoal
<LeoKo> estou com umproblema,talvez alguém possa me ajudar??
<LACabeza> licensed, http://www.solriche.co.uk/files/misc/move_xp.html
<LACabeza> no link que vc mandou fala sobre MergeIDE, mas não explica
<LACabeza> no que eu passei explica melhor...
<LACabeza> "DEVE" ser a mesma coisa
<licensed> LACabeza, han han mas ambos os casos nao vao servir pra mim, pois eu nao tenho mais como subir o sistema.. por isso queria usar na virtualbox
<licensed> o pc quebrou talz
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> a cara, pega o HD e sobe ele em uma maquina qq
<LACabeza> ai vc recupera ele
<LACabeza> LeoKo, manda a pergunta aew cara
<licensed> mas é exatamente isso que ele ta falando.. sistemas microsoft não permitem subir em qualquer maquina
<LACabeza> tamo ai pra isso
<LACabeza> permitem sim
<licensed> por isso precisa desse mergeide, mexer no registro etc..
<LACabeza> não o hd como windows...
<LACabeza> mas sim o hd como hd mesmo
<licensed> ah entendi
<licensed> é que eu preciso executar um programa de la saca? e simplismente copiando o programa acho que nao va funcionar ,mas vou testar aqui na vm
<LACabeza> hmmm
<licensed> e nao posso reinstalar os programas, pq tem o log das notas fiscais
<LACabeza> reinstalar não vira?
<LACabeza> então
<licensed> preciso dos dados do prog.. mas vou copiar a pasta toda pra vm nova e ver o que da
<LACabeza> eu diria o seguinte, primeiro... vc deveria procurar (se é que existe) um canal windows e ver se alguém que manjá lá te ajuda
<LACabeza> e segundo que hoje em dia as maquinas são bem padronizadas
<LACabeza> diferente de antigamente que era cada hardware por sí
<LACabeza> então, tentar por tentar, vc deveria esperimentar dar o boot do windows em outro pc
<LeoKo> opa, desculpe a demoraestou a trabalhar e está meio complicado aqui hoje
<LeoKo> éo seguinte, preciso com extrema urgência deixar o skype em pleno funcionamento no pc
<LeoKo> o problema é a lista de contatos que não atualiza
<LeoKo> o skype a principio funciona sem problemas
<LACabeza> qual tua distribuição? ubuntu mesmo?
<LACabeza> na verdade, não sei te ajudar exatamente
<LACabeza> no maximo, sugerindo para vc baixar o skype a partir do repositorio que vem no ubuntu tweak
<LACabeza> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free #Skype
<LeoKo> pois,isto eu já fiz, e como eu disse funciuona,mas nao atualiza a lista de contatos
<LeoKo> é mesmo estranho
<LACabeza> hm, nunca vi nada parecido
<LACabeza> ja vi não entrar por causa de firewall
<LACabeza> ou coisas assim
<LACabeza> mas apartir do momento que abriu, deveria funcionar
<LeoKo> pois é, e não encontro nada parecido,acho q ésó comigo o problema
<LeoKo> hehe
<LeoKo> vou deixarlogado e vero que iráacontecer atéo final do dia
<rafael> bom dia a todos
<rafael> alguem aqui sabe algum cliente para lan house
<rafael> kubuntu 11.04
<LACabeza> opa
<LACabeza> como assim?
<LACabeza> um client para lan que rode em lunux
<LACabeza> ?
<rafael> isto
<licensed> LACabeza, nao li a pergunta mas provavelmente deve ser programa de lanhouse po, pra linux
<LeoKo> existe sim, já li algo a respeito
<rafael> na verdade o q eu preciso e limitar o tempo de q cada pessoa usa a net
<rafael> por exemplo
<LeoKo> só não lembro o nome
<rafael> o usuario a pode usar o computador por 30 min
<rafael> depois ele tem q sair para o outro usar mais 30 min
<dimello> olá galera bom dia, olha só ja a 3 dias tento entrar nos sites: terra, uol, e globo, e aparece um outro site 3d inspiral, no resto tudo normal, alguem sabe oq pode ser? to usando o ubuntu netbook
<LeoKo> inclusive, li em uma reportagem do guiadohardware, sobre uma lanhouse operando só em linux
<licensed> tem o cafepoint http://www.dijitanix.com/default.aspx
<licensed> e tem o LanBr e o LanOS http://www.portalcriativa.com.br/produtos.php
<LACabeza> http://www.htmlstaff.org/ver.php?id=17313
<LACabeza> esse e outros softwares podem ser encontrados no google
<rafael> galera
<rafael> valeu a todos
<dimello> olá galera bom dia, olha só ja a 3 dias tento entrar nos sites: terra, uol, e globo, e aparece um outro site 3d inspiral, no resto tudo normal, alguem sabe oq pode ser? to usando o ubuntu netbook
<rafael> o cenario e q eu tenho e o seguinte
<rafael> um hotel
<rafael> tem 2 pc para uso do hospedes
<rafael> e nao e cobrado deles
<rafael> por isso as vezes os q estao no pc ficam muito tempo
<rafael> e nao dao vez aos outros
<rafael> esta seria a melhor solução mesmo
<rafael> alguem tem algo melhor ?
<FascinioRJ> Galera bom dia, estou com um problema: preciso reparar um partição ntfs que esta corrompida e não consigo, já tentei ntfsfix /dev/sda e /dev/sda1 mas não funciona, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<gauloises> dimello: da um nslookup nos sites que vc disse que esta sendo redirecionado e ve o ip que mostra
<gauloises> dimello: compara com os ips reais dos servidores
<gauloises> dimello: se nao tiver cola aqui o resultado que eu comparo com os dns's que eu uso
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: se o ntfsfix nao esta rolando tem coisa a mais ai nessa particao
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: pode ser badblock
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: ja procurou utilitarios de recovery de disco da marca do disco ou generico ?
<gauloises> rafael: vc pode usar squid com squid guard com white liste por tempo
<gauloises> rafael: list
<gauloises> rafael: se vc tiver um active directory na rede vc pode usar o squid+ldap
<gauloises> rafael: da uma procurada no google que tem muito artigo sobre isso
<LACabeza> dimello, vc usa qual provedor e qual modem?
<FascinioRJ> nem procurei, esse problema se repeti com freqüência aqui na região por causa da rede elétrica, mesmo usando nobreak, acontece em varios pcs.
<LACabeza> tem um modem da GVT, Huyaw (alguma coisa assim) que vem com a porta 80 liberada para wan por padrão
<FascinioRJ> para resolver o problema basta colocar o cd de instalação do w. e escolher a opção reparar, porem quero fazer pelo linux "LinuxMint"
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: da uma procurada no google, tem umas coletaneas de aplicativos de recuperacao de disco em cd
<LACabeza> tinha mt gente acessando esses tipos de modem apenas usando o login e senha padrão
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: entendi
<FascinioRJ> eu uso o pidgin aqui no trabalho versão para windows porem não sei com direcionar a mensagem para a pessoa como vc fez comigo.
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: puts eu uso irssi no console
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: mas acho que eh soh colocar as primeiras letras do nick e dar tab que ele completa nao ?
<FascinioRJ> mas ele aceita todos os comandos irc
<FascinioRJ> gauloises: obrigado
<FascinioRJ> gauloises: chegou diferente ai agora
<mmconti> olá bom dia amigos e amigas.....
<mmconti> ontem eu instalei o Ubuntu 11.04 em meu computador,
<FascinioRJ> gauloises: aqui quando é direcionado eu sou avisado como nos programas "msn, talk, yahoo, etc."
<FascinioRJ> gauloises: sei que muitos usam outros programas que são nativos porem aqui não posso instalar linux, e o melhor programa que achei gratuito foi o pidgin.
<FascinioRJ> FascinioRJ:
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: Bom dia.
<mmconti> meu computador é um Atlhon XP 1500+ com 1,34 Ghz de Clock, e 1 Gb de memória RAM, quando instalei o linux ele entra no modo clássico do gnome, então procurei como instalar o Unity 2d, e instalei com sucesso, só que em ambos os casos, meu computador fica com um certo atraso em vídeos como youtube e outros.
<mmconti> gostaria de saber se meu computador é que não suporta o linux, fazendo com que eu migre novamente para o windows xp, ou oque posso configurar para que o linux funcione perfeitamente, e eu possa por fim me tornar um unbutero.
<gauloises> mmconti: tenta usar lxde ou xfce sao bem mais leves
<mmconti> gauloises, mas como é a interface deles
<gauloises> mmconti: google ? (lxde, xfce)
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: vc sabi se a sua placa de video é compativel?
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: passei por esse problema, quando comprei o um note com placa de video da SIS
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: foi horrivel.
<mmconti> FascinioRJ, não sei se é compativel, como possa fazer isso ???
<FascinioRJ> explicar pelo sala fica um pouco complexo porem existe varios tutorias na net ensinando.
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: acredito que a primeira a fazer é descobrir isso
<Spiga> alguem ai usa o emesene, reparou que toda vez que liga ele o nickname fica como o email da sua conta em vez do nome?
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: estou com pouco tempo se não eu pesquisaria e te passaria os links
<Spiga> mmconti: tenta o w32codecs.deb
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: eu usava linux em pentium 100 cara com fvwm ou twm huahuahauah
<Spiga> e um pacote de codecs muito bom.
<Spiga> e usa o gnome mplayer em vez do padrao que vem no ubuntu.
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: na verdade o xfce foi um projeto que veio do fvwm
<mmconti> FascinioRJ, o que é o w32codecs.deb, me desculpe a ignorancia pois sou leigo em linux ....
<gauloises> FascinioRJ: mas ele ta bonitinho, mesmo sendo leve
<Spiga> digita assim
<gauloises> mmconti: eh um pacote com as dlls do windows para rodar videos para mplayer
<Spiga> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<gauloises> mmconti: o w64codecs eh o mesmo pacote com algumas dlls 64 para real player
<gauloises> mmconti: ja viu a interface dos 2 window managers que eu te disse ?
<gauloises> mmconti: sao bem similares ao gnome
<gauloises> mmconti: tem ateh umas frescurinhas de composite tipo, janela transparente, sombra no fundo da janela
<mmconti> gauloises, estou vendo aqui no google, mas quando o ubuntu for atualizado eu posso continuar usando estas interfaces, e elas funcionam direito no ubuntu ???
<gauloises> mmconti: eu acho que o ubuntu tem falvors nativos, tipo xubuntu eh nativo xfce
<gauloises> mmconti: agora o lxde nao sei se tem nativo
<gauloises> mmconti: flavors
<gauloises> mmconti: baixa o xubuntu e testa
<gauloises> Spiga: vc usa gnome-mplayer ae ?
<Spiga> gauloises: sim
<gauloises> Spiga: eu tenho ele aqui, ele roda de boa, mas quando eu abro o playlist, a janela fica modificando o tamanho em comprimento, ateh chegar ao desktop inferior
<Spiga> mmconti: tipo usar lxde , fluxbox, openbox, gnome, kde ou qualquer outra tanto faz, todos fazem a mesma função isso é questao de gosto. vc tem que se adaptar a qual fica mais amigavel para vc. nao use so porque uma pessoa falou que e bom.. certo
<mmconti> gauloises, será que deve realmente mudar de interface, pois estou usando o gnome clássico e até que meu computador está rápido, somente com vídeos na internet vejo que fica com falhas no sentido de velocidade, coisa que no windows não tinha, mas de resto está funfando normalmente no gnome ???
<Spiga> gauloises: cara nunca testei essa parte pois, sempre vou na pasta e dou 2 click direto para abrir mas vou checar esse bug que vc ta falando
<mmconti> Spiga, ok, mas você teria algum conselho a mais para mim também ??? para que eu possa continuar usando o ubuntu e não desista de usar o linux de ves.
<mmconti> eu rodei um teste do sistema que tem aqui no ubuntu, será que adiantaria e compiar e colar aqui para vocês para ver se consigo configurá-lo da maneira correta ???
<gauloises> mmconti: seu sistema eh 64 ?
<Spiga> mmconti: eu abandonei o ubuntu desde a versao 9.04 pois começou aparecer erros muito bestas nele, errinhos que desanima tipo kernel lento na minha maquina, programa abria e fechava por instabilidade... essas coisas.. coisinhas besta que dava raiva.
<mmconti> gauloises, não é 32bits mesmo
<gauloises> mmconti: bom, tem que ir isolando mesmo isso se vc pretende ficar com o ubuntu
<mmconti> Spiga, e você está usando o que no momento ???
<Spiga> mmconti: hj eu utilizo o mint 11, desde a versao mint 9 venho acompanhando ele e tenho me supreendido muito com mint. pois achei ele muito mais rapido na minha maquina que o ubuntu, sem contar que mint e baseado no ubuntu intao a dificuldade de utilização sao as mesmas
<Spiga> o mint vem como padrao gnome 2
<gauloises> Spiga: eu sempre tive curiosidade em instalar o mint
<mmconti> Spiga, mas ele tem os mesmos problemas que o ubuntu pelo jeito ???
<Spiga> seu menu e amigavel parecido muito como linux
<gauloises> Spiga: eu to com ubuntu nesse meu note por conta de uma placa de rede problematica que usa o modulo tg3
<Spiga> como windows*
<Spiga> mmconti: ao meu ver sim... mas há pessoas que discordao
<Spiga> mmconti: no mint tive menos problemas tanto com driver como desempenho...
<mmconti> Spiga, ele também tem live cd ??? e o suporte dele como é ???
<Spiga> no momento estou usando o gnome 3 como interface grafica... so adicionei os repositorios, necessarios sudo apt-get gnome-shell e pronto nada mais
<Spiga> mmconti: sim tem live CD
<gauloises> Spiga: nas minhas maquinas eu to com fedora 15 com gnome-shell tb
<Spiga> mmconti: ele e baseado no ubuntu entao ele tem os mesmo suporte do ubuntu.
<gauloises> Spiga: soh esse note que ta com o ubuntu
<Spiga> so que com varias correções de erros que falta o no ubuntu...
<Spiga> nunca fui fan do fedora.
<gauloises> Spiga: eu uso fedora mesmo ja faz um tempo por conta de trabalho mesmo, todas as empresas que eu trabalho ou usa red hat ou suse
<Spiga> eu migre para derivados do debian devido a facilidade de instalação de pacotes...
<Spiga> migrei*
<FascinioRJ> Spiga: Eu uso Mint mesmo que digão que é para iniciante blablabla, atende minhas necessidades e outras coisa posso ter varios sistemas em dualboot
<Spiga> eu aprendi a mexer com linux quando lançou slackware 8.7
<gauloises> Spiga: o problema eh homologar isso cara
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: não vejo problema em usar o mint porem aviso que sempre tem atualização.
<Spiga> hj como usuario corporativo e home, o mint e o debian me atendem com tudo.
<mmconti> outra coisa que queria comentar é um seguinte, quando instalei o linux, ele não reconheceu meu windows, que continua instalado em outra partição, então rodei os comandos os-probe e update-grub, mas ele ainda não reconheceu o windows, como faço para incluí-lo na inicialização do sistema...
<FascinioRJ> Gostou muito de linux, pena que não estou com tempo para brincar e aprender mais e mais.
<mmconti> FascinioRJ, tem algum problema com atualização ???
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: normalmente não a questão é que quem tem uma internet lenta não é muito prazeroso.
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: tenho vivo 3g porem aqui nem sempre a net funcionar 100%
<Spiga> nao tenho esse problema link 2mb empresaria embratel de boa aki.
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: horários de bico da vontade de quebrar o modem.
<mmconti> FascinioRJ, tem algum comando no linux que posso detectar minha placa de vídeo e tentar colocar o drive certo, ou até mesmo para ver se outro linux é compativel com ela ???
<Spiga> mmconti: qual modelo?
<mmconti> Spiga, então eu não lembro pois ela é on-board, minha placa mãe é pc-chips m810
<FascinioRJ> Spiga: no meu caso eu nem coloquei para atualizar automático, coloquei para me avisar e quando a net ta boa mando atualizar
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: se não me engano é lspci
<Spiga> mmconti: sis?
<Spiga> ui
<gauloises> Spiga: meus primeiros linux eu nem lembro direito, tinha turbo linux, linux guarani
<FascinioRJ> algumas SIS mais antigas tem drivers porem da trabalho
<gauloises> Spiga: tinha o caldeira openlinux
<Spiga> se o video e onboard
<FascinioRJ> se for um desktop o melhor sera colocar uma placa offboard da nv ou ati ou intel
<Spiga> usa vesa mesmo .. nao vai fazer diferença em usar o drive sis ou driver vesa.. nenhum dos 2 da acesseleração 3d
<gauloises> mmconti: lshw -C display
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: experiencia propria da tanto trabalho que o tempo que vc perdi para colocar pra funcionar vc vai estar ganhando dinheiro para comprar uma placa de video com desempenho muito melhor
<gauloises> mmconti: a linha product fala qual eh sua placa
<gauloises> mmconti: da Ctrl+Alt+T e digita lshw -C display
<mmconti> rodeo o comando da placa de vídeo, é a seguinte SIS 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Spiga> conselho ... usa vesa.
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: como disse tinha um note da positivo que era sis 672m me deu tanta dor de cabeça e não final das contas só consegui uns míseros 2d em baixo fps
<Spiga> tentar colocar ela para rodar da mais trabalho que comprar 1 nova.
<Spiga> eu tb
<FascinioRJ> mmconti: se for uma conquista pessoal siga em frente, caso contrario siga os conselhos já dados aqui.
<gauloises> mmconti: cara se vc usar qualquer tipo de composite vai deprecar muito teu sistema
<gauloises> mmconti: ateh mesmo uma sombra atraz da janela
<mmconti> gauloises, o que é composite ???
<Spiga> a unica coisa que consegui fazer como uma sis foi rodar Xrender no minimo com KDE
<Spiga> dava alguma aceleração 3d mas ja sabe né
<Spiga> daquele jeito
<dimello> pessoal perdao por nao ter respondido, to no trabalho chegou cliente bem na hora
<FascinioRJ> tenho que sair pessoal abçs.
<dimello> mais como que uso o nslookup no site?
<gauloises> mmconti: sao efeitos adicionais ao windows manager
<mmconti> OK, com relação ao meu windows que não entra mais, pois não aparece no grub, o que posso fazer para que ele apareca ???
<gauloises> mmconti: bordas arredondadas suavisadas, sombra ao fundo, transparencia nas janelas, transparencia em menus
<Spiga> com relação seu windows creio que tera que adicionar no boot.list
<dimello> olá galera bom dia, olha só ja a 3 dias tento entrar nos sites: terra, uol, e globo, e aparece um outro site 3d inspiral, no resto tudo normal, alguem sabe oq pode ser? to usando o ubuntu netbook
<mmconti> gauloises, como coloco ele no boot.list ???
<dimello> dei um nslookup no uol olha oq aparreceu:
<dimello> Server:		10.1.1.1
<AKINATON> alguem conhece algum programa de comando de voz q funciona no Ubuntu??
<dimello> Address:	10.1.1.1#53
<dimello> Name:	uol.com.br
<dimello> Address: 72.52.186.145
<gauloises> dimello: o problema ta ai no seu dns
<dimello> e como altero isso?
<gauloises> dimello: ele nao ta fazendo forward
<dimello> como posso resolver esse problema?
<gauloises> dimello: calma ae vamos primeiro descobrir quais sao os seu servidores de dns
<dimello> ok
<gauloises> dimello: que meio de internet vc usa ?
<gauloises> dimello: speedy telefonica, net virtual etc
<dimello> deixa eu so eu ver aki que fica no andar de cima o roteador
<gauloises> mmconti: cara o ultimo dual boot que eu fiz foi quando o boot manager era lilo
<gauloises> mmconti: desculpa eu nao me atualizei nisso
<mmconti> gauloises, valeu agradeço mesmo assim....
<gauloises> mmconti: e nao era nem por conta de windows, era para testar outros sistemas ou outras distribuicoes de linux
<mmconti> gauloises, sem problemas
<gauloises> mmconti: na documentacao oficial do sistema nao tem nada sobre dual boot ?
<dimello> a internet aqui é "Oi"
<mmconti> gauloises, não sei, preciso dar uma cassada.
<gauloises> dimello: esse problema soh esta ocorrendo com sua maquina ou com qualquer maquina conectada ao router ?
<gauloises> Spiga: ja instalou gentoo linux stage 1 ?
<Spiga> gauloises: nao...
<gauloises> Spiga: eh linux de cabra macho XD
<dimello> rapaiz... é o seguinte a empresa aqui sao andares distintos e a rede fica aberta mais nao temos acessos ums aos outros, isso eh que ta pegando, pq eu nem sei se ta acontecendo em outros computadores
<Spiga> testei o arch linux mas fiquei com preguissa de instalar os outros CD.
<Spiga> so instalei por cima
<gauloises> Spiga: vc tem que bootar um live cd, montar um chroot, compilar o sistema base, compilar kernel e os pacotes, depois compilar os aplicativos
<gauloises> Spiga: pra quem gosta de matrix, eh otimo, soh fica vendo letrinha subindo... hauhauhauhauhauh
<gauloises> Spiga: arch linux == slack
<Spiga> hehehe eu sei ... ja compilei muito kernel
<Spiga> na minha vida
<Spiga> mmconti: tenta ai
<Spiga> mmconti: sudo update-grub
<gauloises> dimello: tenta verificar isso cara, pq ae o problema eh que o router nao ta fazendo forward de dns
<mmconti> Spiga, já fiz isso e ele não incluiu o windows.
<Spiga> vai ter que adicionar manual
<AKINATON> Cara q q ta pegando com o virtual box, ta saindo nova verção uma atras da outra
<Spiga> to lembrando muito coisa nao deixa eu ver se achao algo que refresque a memoria
<dimello> ok
<gauloises> AKINATON: isso se chama Oracle XD
<Fabio_Moreira> bom dia, alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<Spiga> depende?
<Fabio_Moreira> Eu uso o ubuntu 11.04
<Fabio_Moreira> e meu mouse em um certo tempo trava, não pega os botões.
<Fabio_Moreira> ou seja desconfigura, no windows funciona perfeitamente.
<Fabio_Moreira> Tem alguma idéia sobre isso spiga?
<Fabio_Moreira> uso um notebook sony waio.
<Spiga> hum...
<Spiga> mouse pad? ou mouse USB?
<Fabio_Moreira> mouse usb
<Spiga> tira e coloca em outra porta USB ...
<Fabio_Moreira> mas o pad também trava
<Fabio_Moreira> ja fiz isso acho que é do sistema operacional.
<Spiga> e verifica se o problema persiste.
<Fabio_Moreira> tenho que reiniciar
<Spiga> hum...
<Fabio_Moreira> li alguns forum e falaram que pode ser a placa de video n entendi.
<Fabio_Moreira> so acontece isso com 11.04
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> deixa eu ver. aki
<Fabio_Moreira> obrigado spiga.
<Fabio_Moreira> to conectado pode falar depois
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: creio que vc terar que gerar um arquivo xorg.conf
<Spiga> sabe fazer isso?
<Fabio_Moreira> não nunca fiz.
<Spiga> certo.
<Spiga> digita ai ....
<Spiga> sudo Xorg -configure
<Spiga> vai retornar uma msg.
<Spiga> falando que tem um arquivo xorg.conf.new na pasta /root
<Spiga> so alguns instantes que continuamos vou atualizar um sistema agora.
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Fabio_Moreira> o comando que vc mandou n funcionou
<Fabio_Moreira> coloquei sudo Xorg :1 -configure
<Spiga> tira o :1
<Spiga> sudo Xorg -configure
<Fabio_Moreira> sem o um ele dar um erro
<Fabio_Moreira> eu vi este tutu aqui.
<Fabio_Moreira> http://linuxlike.blogspot.com/2011/01/como-gerar-o-arquivo-xorgconf.html
<Fabio_Moreira> ele criou um arquivo xorg
<Fabio_Moreira> na minha pasta.
<Fabio_Moreira> mas n sei o que configurar agora.
<Spiga> certo.
<Fabio_Moreira> Spiga e agora
<Spiga> sabe onde ta esse arquivo?
<Fabio_Moreira> sim ta na minha home
<Fabio_Moreira> ja to com ele aberto
<Spiga> certo.
<Spiga> procura a linha Input Devices
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Spiga> Section "InputDevice"
<Fabio_Moreira> InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<Fabio_Moreira> esta?
<Spiga> o que ta escrito na linha Option  "device"
<Fabio_Moreira> achei a section
<Spiga> do mouse0
<Spiga> nessa InPutDevices "mouse0" "CorePointer" deve ter uma linha Option "device"
<Fabio_Moreira> Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<Spiga> certo ...
<Spiga> vc tem algum  imputDevice "mouse1"
<Spiga> ?
<Fabio_Moreira> n
<mschon> Bom dia!
<Fabio_Moreira> Identifier  "Mouse0"
<Fabio_Moreira> tenho essa
<Fabio_Moreira> bom dia!
<Spiga> hum...
<Fabio_Moreira> acrescento?
<Spiga> nao
<Spiga> tem alguma linha com /dev/psaux?
<mschon> Eu uso o "tsocks" para acessar os servidores, porém, gostaria que funcionasse dentro do GNOME... para funcionar eu preciso abrir um terminal, digitar tsocks e em seguida o ssh ao servidor. Quando preciso abrir alguma aplicacao via browser, preciso abrir o terminal, digitar tsocks e em seguida firefox. A minha duvida é como colocar o tsocks para estar acessivel dentro do GNOME (sem precisar abrir o terminal).
<Fabio_Moreira> nao
<Spiga> acrescenta as linhas que vou te passar ...
<Fabio_Moreira> as linhas que aparecem são essas
<Fabio_Moreira> Section "InputDevice"
<Fabio_Moreira> 	Identifier  "Mouse0"
<Fabio_Moreira> 	Driver      "mouse"
<Fabio_Moreira> 	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
<Fabio_Moreira> 	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<Fabio_Moreira> 	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
<Spiga> ops.
<Spiga> te mandei por PM e muita linha
<Fabio_Moreira> ja vi
<Spiga> isso e para fazer o mouse pad funcioinar
<Spiga> mschon: porque vc nao cria rotinhas em shell-script..
<Fabio_Moreira> spiga
<Fabio_Moreira> coloco ela a mais
<Fabio_Moreira> n apago as outras?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> isso mesmo
<Spiga> vai acresentar.
<Fabio_Moreira> assim deve para este problema?
<Spiga> sim..
<Spiga> mas pera ai
<Spiga> nao terminou
<Fabio_Moreira> tem mais.
<Spiga> sim
<mschon> Spiga, para o terminal consigo colocar um pre-exec chamando o tsocks... mas para o firefox nao. Ja tentei dar um Alt+F2 (RUN), digitar tsocks e ver se funciona mas nem rola =/
<Spiga> procura a linha Section "Serverlayout"
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Spiga> mschon: esse tsocks no caso seria um tipo de ssh?
<Fabio_Moreira> achei spiga
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: acrecenta no meio dele deve ter algum igual coloca entre eles ai
<Spiga> InputDevice	  "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Spiga> ele vai ficar entre o Section "Serverlayout"
<Spiga> e EndSection
<Fabio_Moreira> coloca o que o os codigos que vc me mandou?
<mschon> Spiga, eh um daemon para que vc tenha acesso as redes de socks
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: sim
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Spiga> mschon: se vc fazer um bash tipo
<Spiga> #!/bin/bash
<Spiga> tsocks
<Spiga> firefox
<Spiga> salva em um arquivo .sh
<Spiga> depois cria um icone no desktop ou no menu...
<Spiga> sh executar.sh
<Spiga> nao daria certo?
<Spiga> com comando. sh executar.sh
<Spiga> caso esse tsocks use terminal
<Spiga> so trocar no lugar do tsocks por gnome-terminal tsocks
<Fabio_Moreira> spiga ficou assim coloquei no pm
<Fabio_Moreira> ta certo?
<Spiga> nao.
<Spiga> InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Spiga> vc colocou Identifier
<RadarZ> Eai gente
<RadarZ> instalei um ubuntu server aqui, mas ele nao ta dando apt-get update
<Fabio_Moreira> ??
<RadarZ> tipo, ele diz que não achou
<RadarZ> W: Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<RadarZ> W: Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/multiverse/source/Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<RadarZ> E: Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: olha la o que vc colou para mim.
<RadarZ> a versao eh 9.04
<RadarZ> alguem saberia me dizer algo ae?
<Spiga> Identifier    "Synaptics Touchpad"  o certo é InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Fabio_Moreira> Spiga eu coloquei todo o codigo que vc me mandou no meio  servelayout
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: desculpa ...
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: aquele primeiro codigo que te mandei ...
<Fabio_Moreira> sim
<Spiga> ele desce ser acrescentado no final
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Spiga> ele nao fica dentro ..
<Spiga> de nada.
<Fabio_Moreira> no final de tudo
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> isso
<Spiga> faz o seguinte
<Spiga> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Spiga> cola para mim
<Spiga> tudo que tem dentro do seu xorg.con
<Spiga> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Spiga> aki
<Spiga> e me manda o link que eu arrumo e te passo de volta
<Fabio_Moreira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635110/
<Fabio_Moreira> vou almoçar vc me manda po pm ok
<Fabio_Moreira> obrigado pela ajuda Spiga.
<Spiga> de nada
<RadarZ> alguem da um salve ae
<Fabio_Moreira> Vc é do rio?
<Fabio_Moreira> Se n for quando vir aqui, ta bem parado rsrsr
<Fabio_Moreira> Abc Spiga.
<RadarZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635112/
<RadarZ> alguem ajuda ae http://paste.ubuntu.com/635112/
<RadarZ> nao consigo da apt-get
<RadarZ> em nada
<gauloises> RadarZ: troca o mirror
<Spiga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635113/
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635113/
<Spiga> salva no arquivo xorg.conf
<Spiga> Fabio_Moreira: depois move esse arquivo para pasta /etc/X11/
<Spiga> mv xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spiga> da permissao para ele ser usando por vc ...
<Spiga> chmod -R 777 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RadarZ> [gauloises]: se tem ae?
<RadarZ> eu ja tentei acha
<RadarZ> no google, mas ta meio osso
<gauloises> RadarZ: se esta dando 404 eh pq os arquivos nao estao mais nesse server
<Spiga> reinicie a maquina... caso de algum erro logue pelo modo texto querio ja vai estar caso de erro ... e so ir la no arquivo xorg.conf que vc moveu renomear
<L88os> alguem conhece algum programa para locadora que seja open source?
<gauloises> RadarZ: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Spiga> para outro nome... tipo xorg.conf.old, e reiniciar a maquina que vai dar certo.
<gauloises> RadarZ: procura um ae que tenha a versao do seu ubuntu
<gauloises> L88os: para locadora mesmo nao sei, mas tem um monte de controle de inventario
<Spiga> mas sopenas se der erro.
<L88os> controle de inventario?
<gauloises> L88os: sim cara, estoque, entrada e saida de objetos, tipos de objetos, etc etc
<RadarZ> [gauloises]: vlw
<L88os> ahhh blz...mais acho que não vai dar certo...
<gauloises> L88os: faz um XD
<gauloises> L88os: tem uma penca de framework por ae
<gauloises> L88os: ta facil fazer
<RadarZ> [gauloises]: engracado que não tem pra versao jaunty
<RadarZ> vo te q por outra versão? eu peguei uma iso nova no site, mas ela ta zoada
<L88os> blz, valeu a dica..
<dtcrshr> tarde
<RadarZ> ae
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguém poderia me dizer pq que quando eu rodo um video no ubuntu usando interface unity 2d a maquina reinicia a sessão
<sagat> acho que eu estou na sala errada
<sagat> alguem poderia me dizer onde eu posso entrar para tirar umas dúvidas
<sagat> sobre unity 2d
<anon___> De que forma eu posso ter permissão total sobre um pendrive?
<sagat> depende de como vc está montando
<sagat> o dispositivo
<anon___> o dispositivo é montado automáticamente pelo ubuntu 11.04
<anon___> eu tenho somente acesso de leitura
<RadarZ> Alguem conhece algum software de escanner usb tipo sane?
<RadarZ> mas para usb
<Kazenin> sagat, cara não uso ubuntu 11.04 aí complica te ajudar
<Kazenin> anon___, # chmod 777 /media/seu-pen-drive -R
<Kazenin> RadarZ, como assim pra usb?
<Kazenin> o sane funciona em qualquer scanner que eu use
<anon___> Kazenin: eu tentei isso e nao tinha conseguido, vou tentar novamente
<Kazenin> anon___, se vc não tiver como root vc tem que fazer com sudo antes do comando
<anon___> ok
<sagat> o kanezin , se ele der um su - no terminal e mudar a permissão da tambem
<sagat> eu testei aqui
<Kazenin> claro com certeza
<Alex-Musicman> sagat: Tiger!
<Kazenin> Tiger Uppercut !!
<sagat> oloco Alex-Musicman
<sagat> salve salve
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<sagat> queria aprender  usar essas paradas aqui no meu xchat
<sagat> rs
<sagat> acho legal
<sagat> sou novo por aqui
<RadarZ> Alguem conhece algum software de escanner usb tipo sane? para usar com scanner por ip???
<Kazenin> RadarZ, o seu scanner não é acessado via web não?
<Kazenin> os da HP são
<RadarZ> [Kazenin]: não eh brother
<Kazenin> RadarZ, aí enrola a defesa, meio e ataque =
<Kazenin> =/
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, o/ aloha
<ElDeablo> \o
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer pq a sessão reinicia qdo rodo o vido
<sagat> video
<sagat> filme ok
<sagat> seja avi
<sagat> wma
<sagat> qualquer video
<anon___> sagat:
<anon___> sagat: eu acho que sei qual o problema
<ElDeablo> http://tecnoblog.net/69087/thunderbird-5-ubuntu-download/
<gabezao> acabei de instalar.
<Spiga`almoco> Fabio_Moreira: deu certo mano?
<ricardoids> blza glr¹
<RadarZ> Alguem conhece algum software de escanner usb tipo sane? para usar com scanner por ip???
<RadarZ> Alguem conhece algum software de escanner tipo sane? para usar com scanner por ip???
<anon___> De que forma eu posso mover e recortar arquivos no meu pen drive que está somente como sistema de arquivos para leitura?
<RadarZ> Alguem conhece algum software de escanner tipo sane? para usar com scanner por ip???
<Fabio_Debian> Spiga
<Fabio_Moreira> Spiga?
<Spiga`almoco> Fabio_Moreira: desculpa, tava arrumando 1 dos servidores aki
<Spiga`almoco> Fabio_Moreira: deu certo o negocio do mouse parou de travar?
<j0su3> pessoal, alguem sabe configurar o arquivo resolv.conf, pra um server com dominio no dyndns?
<Spiga`almoco> j0su3: nameserver <DNS>
<j0su3> Spiga`almoco, achei aqui. Eu tinha de colocar como DNS o ip do meu roteador
<j0su3> tava colocando a propria maquina
<j0su3> ehehehheehe
<j0su3> ai nao tinha como
<j0su3> valeuz
<shellclear> estou tendo problemas para conectar num servidor vpn windows
<shellclear> alguem sabe de algum bug no networkmanager?
<Spiga`almoco> j0su3: lol.
<Spiga`almoco> shellclear: e so colocar ip, usuario e senha
<Spiga`almoco> nao tem segredo.
<illuminarch> Spiga ae ae
<Spiga> eae
<illuminarch> cara tu conhece o hostgator ?
<Spiga> mais 10 mim vou para casa.
<illuminarch> Spiga tu conhece o hostgator ?
<paladinn> eu s
<illuminarch> paladinn o que tu acha deles?
<illuminarch> bom mesmo?
<illuminarch> to migrando hoje cpanel x cpanel
<paladinn> depende daonde tu veio e que problemas teve
<paladinn> pq é um host bom , como qualquer outro
<Giverny> illuminarch no arch gnome 3 faz anos
<Giverny> http://i.min.us/ibt5km.png
<Giverny> agora no ubuntu nada
<Giverny> ;\
<paladinn> illuminarch mas como assim migrando cpanel
<illuminarch> rsrsrs paladinn quando fazemos migracao de site de um host para outros e usamos cpanel em ambos
<illuminarch> usamos essa frasiologia
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> Giverny como assim ?
<Giverny> illuminarch ubuntu ainda não rola gnome 3
<Giverny> né?
<Giverny> ;x
<paladinn> illuminarch o cpanel é bem famoso mesmo
<Giverny> illuminarch só no 11.10
<paladinn> mtos hosting usam ele
<Giverny> que é alfa ainda
<paladinn> eu tb sai de um cpnal
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<paladinn> fui pro hostgator e era cpanel tb
<paladinn> rs
<illuminarch> Giverny verdade e haverão mudanças ainda daqui até lá
<Giverny> illuminarch mas no arch já tem gnome3
<Giverny> faz anos
<illuminarch> o ubuntu 11.10 vai trazer varias melhorias
<Giverny> :P
<illuminarch> Giverny, sim... mas a filosofia do arch é diferente do ubuntu :)
<Giverny> é sempre o top do top
<Giverny> da atualidade
<Giverny> no arch
<paladinn> fluxbox ownz
<paladinn> efeitos transparentes e tal...
<paladinn> gnome kde é podre na moral
<Giverny> uso openbox
<Giverny> mas mesmo assim
<Giverny> gnome sempre tenho na máquina
<Giverny> já usei esses wms todos
<paladinn> o kde quem fez foi um brasileiro ?
<Giverny> flux open black
<illuminarch> Pessoal, acredito que devemos usar aquilo que nos atende!
<Giverny> porra toda
<Giverny> aehauh
<Giverny> el17 foi o mais louco
<Giverny> wm que vi
<Giverny> até hoje
<Giverny> no linux
<Giverny> tirando os minimalistas
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> os minimalistas sao os melhores
<paladinn> com certeza
<illuminarch> Giverny sou xiita e nao nego :)
<paladinn> mas hj em dia nao tenho paciencia de fazer um desktop caprichado
<paladinn> é tão corrido
<paladinn> instala linux,  servidor, pa pum ja era
<paladinn> eu entregava uns linux pra uns clientes, que eles ate choravam
<paladinn> papel de parede dahora, uns icones locos
<paladinn> bash meio transparente, widgets
<paladinn> hehe
<Giverny> http://leandrosan.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/enlightenment-7.jpg
<Giverny> enlight
<Giverny> dizem que era o wm do hurd
<Giverny> ;/
<illuminarch> paladinn mas até agora ninguem respondeu minha pergunta sobre o hostgator... existe algo contra  que eu nao esteja sabendo ?
<illuminarch> porque alguns hosts sao cheios de novidades
<Giverny> http://www.pekwm.org/projects/3/wikis/Screenshots
<Giverny> esse pekwm
<Giverny> tb é bem doido
<illuminarch> aff
<illuminarch> 0 x 0
<Giverny> http://www.pekwm.org/projects/3/wikis/Screenshots/attachment?attachment_id=kittykatt-screenfetch_pekwm.png
<illuminarch> Giverny to indo pro google.. qualquer coisa me chama
<illuminarch> fui
<Giverny> illuminarch tem nada contra não
<Giverny> ehaueh
<Giverny> illuminarch pode usar
<Giverny> :P
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite! alguem ta tendo problemas com o winff?
<luke13> olá acabei de instalar o 11.04 queria saber como mudar opções do menu?
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite! alguem ta tendo problemas com o winff?
<SuBmUnDo> nao estou conseguindo converter as musicas
<paladinn> nunca usei winff
<AKINATON> SubmUnDo: estou convertendo neste momento arquivos .avi para mpeg e nenhum problema
<SuBmUnDo> AKINATON: com o winff?
<AKINATON> luke13; seja mais especifico
<AKINATON> SuBmunDo, sim
<SuBmUnDo> vou reinstalar entao pra testar
<lucasneto> pessoal como restaurar o ubuntu 11 ao estado de recém instalado?
<lucasneto> é possível?
<lucasneto> some body is here?
<AKINATON> lucasneto vc ta querendo dizer, remover tudo que vc instalou apos, ou o visual grafico?
<lucasneto> tudo inclusive visual grafico
<lucasneto> é por que coloquei aquele macubuntu e ficou uma merda
<lucasneto> instalei tambem o qbittorrent tambem deu pau no meu gerenciador de arquivos do sistema
<xispirito> macubuntu...macumba ubuntu?
<lucasneto> eh uma alteração que deixa o ubuntu parecendo um mac os
<xispirito> aaaa...¬¬
<lucasneto> rsrsrs
<lucasneto> então seria isso
<lucasneto> restauração do sistema completo...
<lucasneto> ou eh melhor eu formatar e instalar de novo?
<sexpistol> lucasneto, fudel
<xispirito> lucasneto, e não tem como ir lá no synaptic e remover o macubuntu?
<lucasneto> cara remove mas ele alterou um monte de atalho do teclado meu...
<lucasneto> eu ja removi mas ainda assim fica um monte de alterção dele
<xispirito> saquei, é porque ele alterou seus arquivos na pasta .gnomeX na sua home
<xispirito> vai no terminal e faz rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<xispirito> e reinicia o X(logoff)
<lucasneto> ai fica zerado?
<xispirito> provavelmente, se não tiver mais pastas...tenta ae
<lucasneto> xispirito, cara eu fiz mas nao deu nada
<xispirito> lucasneto, logoff
<lucasneto> mas nao processa nada no terminal
<lucasneto> ???
<xispirito> não, só apagou uma pasta
<lucasneto> hum
<renan_> o
<renan_> qual o comando pra remove diretorios
<renan_> terminal
<SuBmUnDo> AKINATON: nao ta convertendo mesmo aqui
<SuBmUnDo> renan_: rm -rf <dir>
<renan_> r
<xispirito> rm -d, remove diretórios vazios, para remover com conteúdo tem que ser rm -r
<renan_> vlw
<renan_> yja vi
<renan_> yo help
<renan_> vlw
<Renanbmx> hmm alguem ae ja instalo o metasploit?
<xispirito> Renanbmx, quer saber quais as dependencias?
<Renanbmx> aha
<xispirito> ruby full e svn
<Renanbmx> baixei o do site
<Renanbmx> meo ubuntu e o 11.4 natty
<xispirito> baixou o .run ou .tgz?
<Renanbmx> .run
<Renanbmx> deu erro no meio da instalacao
<Renanbmx> deio chmod pra ele
<xispirito> então manda instalar que ele já vem com o que precisa
<Renanbmx> baixei o full
<Renanbmx> pera ae botei pra instala
<xispirito> eu sempre pego o .tgz
<xispirito> pra não conflitar com o sistema
<Renanbmx> root@renan-Unknow:/home/renan/Downloads# ./framework-3.7.2-linux-full.run
<Renanbmx> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<Renanbmx> deu erro
<Renanbmx> to logado como su
<Renanbmx> tem q se com usuario normal?
<xispirito> não, tem que ser root, tá certo
<xispirito> eu nunca instalei assim por isso não sei o que fazer =(
<Renanbmx> aha
<Renanbmx> e que faiz póko tempo q voltei pro linux
<Renanbmx> nao me lembrava mais
<xispirito> então...eu também voltei a pouco
<Renanbmx> dos comandos e tudo mais
<xispirito> mas onde eu tava era parecido
<Renanbmx> hmm
<Renanbmx> qual era?
<xispirito> OpenBSD, mas ai resolvi deixar linux no desk
<Renanbmx> nunka testei
<Renanbmx> no vbox ele roda?
<xispirito> já rodei no qemu
<Renanbmx> legal
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-30
<Renanbmx> ba to desde sabado tentando faze funciona uma camera no windows
<Renanbmx> e nada
<Renanbmx> axo q a placa de captura e muito antiga
<Renanbmx> nao sabe nada de cameras
<Renanbmx> ?
<xispirito> nunca usei essas modernidades =)
<Renanbmx> caramba mano e muita dor de cabeça
<Renanbmx> eu falei pra essa pessoa fala com o cara q instalo a camera
<shellclear> Alguem sabe dizer se existe algum problema na versao do networkmanager que roda no natty com vpn pptp ?
<shellclear> parece ser um bug, ja que criei uma conexao manualmente e funcionou
<shellclear> alguem sabe de algum ppa que tenha correcao ou alguma informacao desse erro?
<xispirito> no 10.04, minha conexão ppp caia no networkmanager, via wvdial não cai...
<Renanbmx> ppp e discada certo
<xispirito> 3g, discada e afins
<Renanbmx> a sim certo
<Renanbmx> nunka usei esse tipo de conexao pptp
<Renanbmx> so as ppp
<Renanbmx> agora so ppoe
 * xispirito vai jogar praga
<Renanbmx> praga
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe outro programa pra converter alem do winff?
<Maninho> ffmpeg
<shellclear> pptp e rede privada
<shellclear> cliente de vpn
<Giverny> pptp protocolo de vpn?
<Giverny> :X
<shellclear> sim
<Giverny> que que tem ele shellclear ?
<shellclear> Estou tendo problema  p usar no networkmanager
<Giverny> cara networkmanager é só um frontend
<shellclear> exato
<Giverny> o linux não precisa do nm
<Giverny> pra usar a rede
<xispirito> ifconfig o/
<shellclear> eu sei,  porisso e falei que esta funcionando no linux,
<shellclear> ele nao funcoina no networkmanager
<shellclear> da o seguinte erro
<shellclear> No VPN secrets!
<shellclear> habilitei o debug
<shellclear> no networkmanager
<Maninho> pptp Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol
<shellclear>  e ele nao esta criando o arquivo de conexao VPN dento de /etc/Networkamager
<shellclear> gosto de usar o networkmanager pq acho mais comodo ja que tenho varias conexoes no NB
<peregrinator_six> barna, :)
<Giverny> shellclear dhclient e ifconfig salva geral
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<Giverny> shellclear não se pode confiar em frontends
<shellclear> Giverny,  verdade. apesar de eu nao concordar muito.
<Giverny> galera vejam http://vimeo.com/1076588
<shellclear> p mim deveria funcionar
<Giverny> desde 95 que nego chora e coda
<Giverny> em cima do apache
<shellclear> ou entao nao deveria estar no main stable
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa.
<shellclear> concorda
<Giverny> faz discussão
<Giverny> http://vimeo.com/1076588
<Giverny> vejam
<Giverny> apache history
<Giverny> por isso que hoje ele é usado até pelo google
<Giverny> em seus servidores
<Giverny> :P
<shellclear> ahh meu velho apache e apache
<Giverny> code colaborativo de todo o mUNDO
<Giverny> discussões em fórum
<Giverny> criou essa massa ae
<shellclear> Giverny,  vc sabe q os servidores do google sao um hardware montado por eles mesmos, e o software que roda e ubuntu e apache
<xispirito> chora e coda...auhhuhuaauh
<Giverny> they cries and program
<Giverny> de graça
<Giverny> pra hoje o apache ser o mais foda
<Giverny> e livre hoje em dia
<Giverny> shellclear sim
<xispirito> o google fabrica hardware?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> ainda não
<Giverny> mas eles montam uns pra eles
<Giverny> usarem
<Giverny> parceria com intel xispirito
<xispirito> eu tambem compro uma mainboard  vou plugando o que quero nela =)
<Giverny> é só que a deles é diferente né?
<xispirito> aaa bom
<Giverny> não é a mesma que tu usa em casa
<Giverny> ehuaheuh
<xispirito> huauhahu
<xispirito> meu servidor celerom d
<Giverny> ;/
<Pskol> opa
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, ba noite.
<Pskol> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> *boa...
<peregrinator_six> :p
<Pskol> :)
 * Pskol tomando uma gela
<Giverny> joga uma ae
<Giverny> pra mim
<Giverny> Pskol
<xispirito> se eu tomar isso eu morro
<paladinn> veneno
<xispirito> não, frio
<xispirito> muuuito frio
<paladinn> toma um conhaque
<paladinn> que vc vai até suar
<xispirito> sim, dai sim =)
<paladinn> um absinto
<paladinn> gelada no frio só as escuras
<paladinn> alemãs. bock
<paladinn> ^^
<xispirito> não sou muito fã
<xispirito> Giverny, alguma coisa contra celeron d?
<paladinn> nem eu
<paladinn> celeron d é bom
<paladinn> só é ruim os primeiro celeron
<xispirito> eu não gosto daqueles da via...é com c, esqueci o nome
<illuminarch> noithee
<xispirito> fala illuminarch
<xispirito> edenc, sabia que o amor da minha vida é o php?
<Ricardo__> so mais duma mulher de verdade q php
<edenc> xispirito: e o serguei gosta de fazer sexo com árvores
<edenc> tem louco pra tudo
<xispirito> Ricardo__, é que o edenc tem ódio mortal de php
<xispirito> é a criptonita dele
<edenc> criptonita?
<Ricardo__> hehea
<xispirito> é
<edenc> hm, não, tá mais pra "barata" do que "criptonita"
<edenc> onde eu vejo uma, eu preciso matar
<xispirito> 0.0
<Giverny> edenc http://vimeo.com/1076588
<pain> Alguem ai consegui usar com exito o openxemmanager no ubuntu 11.4??
<Giverny> edenc veja o vídeo
<Giverny> volto já vou treinar
<Giverny> ;/
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<xispirito> noite
<NetworkSoldier> Pessoal alguem ai usa o openxemmanager no ubuntu 11.04??
<ZNC> see
<Mano_Chao> boa noite!
<ZNC> good
<Platao> iai
<thirdchoice> olha que legal, o submarino vai plantar arvores se visitarem http://www.submarinoviagens.com.br/planteem1click/
<thirdchoice> fiz um script para ficar baixando sozinho =D
<thirdchoice> for i in $(seq 10000); do wget --page-requisites http://www.submarinoviagens.com.br/planteem1click/; rm -f rm -rf www.submarinoviagens.com.br; rm -f index.html; done
<xispirito> ahuauhahuuhu
<Styper> Hmm
<Styper> É a parada das árvores lá
<Styper> Interessante o script
<thirdchoice> é, estou rodando em várias abas no terminal
<Styper> Vou deixar rodando aqui
<xispirito> thirdchoice, deste jeito os caras vão tampar o Brasil de árvores
<Styper> Tá certo mesmo
<Sr_Death> boa noite alguem sabe instalar o drive da nvideo certinho
<Styper> huahauauhau
<Styper> Sr_Death: nem sei cara, sorry
<xispirito> Sr_Death, é só clicar lá no menuzinho bunitinho
<Andre_Gondim> isso não parece ser algo legal thirdchoice, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu
<thirdchoice> desculpe
<thirdchoice> achei que o pessoal iria gostar do script
<Mano_Chao> kkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Sr_Death, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,69789.0.html
<fernando> Boa Noite a Todos
<fernando> alguem ai ja instalou o gnome 3 no ubuntu 11.04
<Sr_Death> peregrinator_six,  obrigado
<Giverny> fernando eu já
<Giverny> :D~
<Giverny> quer dar um look?
<peregrinator_six> Sr_Death, eu tenho o ubuntu 10.10 aqui e funciona que é uma maravilha! :)
<fernando> sim manda ai
<fernando> qro retirar esse unity coisa chata
<fernando> usar unity melhor ir pra linha de comando trava menos
<Giverny> http://i.min.us/ibt5km.png
<fernando> uhm bom
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON, xispirito: oi
<xispirito> fala RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> vcs conhecem algum Leandro Silva, possivelmente com outro nick?
<xispirito> a pouco tinha um LeandroSilva aqui
<xispirito> mas o que tem isso RenatoSilva?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: foi um professor num curso que fiz ha anos, expert em linux
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, então não era o mesmo
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: talvez eu esteja falando com alguem que conheco e nem sei, eh isso
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: pq, ele eh ubuntonto?
<xispirito> parecia =)
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: hehehe
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ele eh leio "linux lover" mas tem conhecimento tecnico
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, saquei saquei
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: saudade daquele curso, meu professor era outro mas era mto bom tbm, apostila tipo 400 folhas e tal...
<RenatoSilva> aprendi pacas, fiz um monte de coisa de rede, mas eu tenho problema com redes...
<RenatoSilva> s/leio/meio
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, qual problema?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: de relacionamento
<xispirito> huahuahu
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao entendo redes e redes nao me entende
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, eu tenho isto com impressoras
<xispirito> elas simplesmente não funcionam perto de mim
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: de vez em quando falo com um amigo meu que eh bom em redes: vc tem que me ensinar essas paradas
<rootkit-sh> nossa falei boa noite no canal
<rootkit-sh> #slackware-br ninguem respondeu
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: impressora pra mim eh so plugar os cabos, talvez drivers, e dar uns tapas
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, então tu é mágico
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: hehehehe, digo o mesmo se redes eh trank pra tu
<xispirito> =)
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: foi tu q me disse aquele treco de dhclient?
<xispirito> não, foi o Giverny
<xispirito> eu acho...
<RenatoSilva> mesmo? acho que nao
<xispirito> então sei lá, to sempre falando com um e outro
<Giverny> RenatoSilva
<Giverny> foi eu
<Giverny> ?
<RenatoSilva> mas me senti conseguindo configurar o roteador+modem+switch+ap aqui no linux e windows.... foi tipo uma terapia pra minha redefobia
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: foi vc? eu tava sem net no linux ai alguem me disse, dhclient, remove eth0 do interfaces... e funfou
<Pskol> UWHUAHUH
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: s/me senti/"me senti"
<Giverny> ah sim
<Giverny> acho que foi
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: valeu entao, ta funfando legal... so aquele icone de rede sem nexo nao detecta a conexao, mas ela ta la no ifconfig
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: so nao consigo ver o gateway no ifconfig mas... enfim....
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: fiquei horas na oi, o atendente lendo "o sistema" pra configurar, e nada. Ai descobri depois que tinha que atualizar o firmware de gvt pra oi
<Pskol> RenatoSilva, configure o icone sem nexo pra ele pegar o eth0
<fernando> Giverny
<AKINATON> tem alguem ai testando o 11.10 Alpha 1?
<Pskol> botao direito, propriedades
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: to no janelas, como seria?
<Pskol> botao direito, propriedades, eth0, ok
<fernando> tu instalou o gnome 3 e excluiu os shell antigos
<xispirito> Firmware do modem?
<Giverny> o gw
<Giverny> tu pode configurar
<Giverny> com o comando: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Giverny> por exemplo
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: sim do tudo-em-um
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: mas ele pega o gateway por dhcp, deveria aparecer no ifconfig, nao?
<Pskol> na verdade acho q era so trocar o VCI VPI
<Pskol> aquelas parada la
<Pskol> @@
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: ta falando comigo?
<Pskol> é
<Pskol> ?
<RenatoSilva> suas ultimas 3 msgs
<Pskol> sei la ta rolando um papo ai e eu entrei
<Pskol> heheheh
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: btw acho que botao direito nao mostra eth0 iirc
<Pskol> botao direito, propriedades, eth0, ok
<Pskol> nao tem?
<Pskol> clica no icone de rede
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: passa um screenshot ae vai... http://imgur.com
<Pskol> RenatoSilva, o icone q vc diz é o da barra superior...gnome????
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: isso, me mostra o eth0 aparecendo pra voce pra eu me situar
<Pskol> ta
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: to com varias coisas abertas aqui, por isso nao rebooto. Com a imagem eu posso lembrar...
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: ah eu lembro que clicava em alguma coisa e mostrava mensagem de erro (acho q vou ter q rebootar aff...)
<Pskol> RenatoSilva, rebota ai, ja te mando
<fernando> ?
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: daqui a pouco, cheio de coisa aberta aqui
<Pskol> RenatoSilva, http://i.imgur.com/kPSKK.png
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: acho q no meu so aparece a loopback!
<Pskol> escreve nao mao
<Pskol> eth0
<Pskol> ve se vai..
<RenatoSilva> ok mas acho q nao
<RenatoSilva> mas ok
<Pskol> no ifconfig a sua interface é eth0?
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: no ifconfig aparece
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: essa gui que eh meio bitolada
<Pskol> RenatoSilva, como ta o seu /etc/network/interfaces?
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: tem uns campos bizarros numas dessas janelas pra adicionar conexoes para uma eth0, bizarro
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: removi o eth0 de la
<Pskol> hum vai ver é por isso
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: nao sei como mas algo pega tupo por dhcp
<Pskol> bota o eth0 la e deixa como dhcp
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: quando eth0 estava la era q a net nao funcionava, pq o dhcp nao funcionava....
<RenatoSilva> acho eu, iir
<RenatoSilva> c
<Pskol> auto eth0
<Pskol> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: tentei isso mas iirc nao funcionou!
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: ou talvez esteja assim
<RenatoSilva> nao lembro...mas o iconezinho nao mostra
<Pskol> vc reiniciou o networking?
<Pskol> pra poder funfar
<RenatoSilva> e aquela parte de rede do nautilus nao mostra outros nos, apenas uma "rede windows" que quando entro da erro
<Pskol> eu hem
<xispirito> Pskol, ele não falar seu língua
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: networking seria o que? o caso era que estava configurado com pppoe e tinha um dsl-provider no interfaces, funcionava com meu somente-modem mas como troquei por um roteador, o acesso a internet agora eh pela rede local via gateway e dhcp. Pra fazer isso funcionar que me lembro do dhclient e acho q remover o eth0 do interfaces (e/ou certamente o dsl-provider)
<RenatoSilva> s/pppoe/pppoe-config
<Pskol> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Pskol> vc imagina demais ein
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: devo ter feito isso ou reiniciado
<Pskol> rs
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: imagino o que?
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: eh pq estou "esperando na janela"
<Pskol> deixa keto eu so vou te enrolar mais..
<RenatoSilva> Pskol: se eu rebootar vejo melhor
<Pskol> blz
<RenatoSilva> opa limpei a tela, alguem disse algo?
<fernando> icone da rede sumiu novamente no unity 3 d
<fernando> alguem da um help
<fernando> botão do mouse para de funfar tb
<xispirito> minha conexão é ruim, mas a do PingaR0x é um absurdo
<slipttees> bom dia
<slipttees> por que o firefox no natty ficou em inglês após o update?
<slipttees> resolvido: instalei o firefox-locate-pt
<slipttees> :D
<Spiga> alguem ai usa o zimbra como server de email...
<Spiga> estou com um problema o outlook do M$ nao baixa, os arquivos do SPAM alguem sabe alguma coisa?
<JulioNeto> Olá pessoal
<rafael> bom dia pessoal
<rafael> alguem aqui trabalha com rede tbm ?
<carmaqui> Pessoal, a rede windows aqui possui domínios, e estou tentando colocar em rede com o ubuntu(vmware), alguém pode me ajudar ?
<AKINATON> carmaqui no caso do Ubuntu em VM instala o samba nele e cria o grupo de trabalho no samba
<carmaqui> Ummm, e o windows reconhecerá ?
<AKINATON> sim, reconhecera
<carmaqui> Obrigado :)
<carmaqui> vou testar
<carmaqui> Estou tendo que baixar arquivos no ubuntu e levar pro windows no pendrive
<carmaqui> Aí é triste
<AKINATON> Pode instalar o samba, q vai da certinho, e so vc configurar um grupo de trabalho e um usuario root, e e claro, não esquecer de compartilhar as pastas
<carmaqui> E essa compartilhação ? Como será ?
<acsg_> bom dia
<acsg_> pessoal,  quero colocar senha em uma determinada pasta no meu ubuntu 10.10, tem como?
<AKINATON> no caso, no proprio Samba tem esta parte, ai e so vc escolher a pasta ou unidade de rede que q compartilhar... e pronto
<acsg_> como aco pra ter o samba?
<acsg_> mais no caso e dentro do pc nao pra compartilhar
<AKINATON> Central de programas do ubuntu, e digita la na pesquisa "Samba"
<acsg_> pra que ninguem tenha acesso sem senha
<AKINATON> acsg no seu caso não e samba, o samba e para o carmaqui, no seu caso clique com o botão direito na pasta q deseja colocar senha, e vai em propriedades, depois va ate permição e coloque as permiçoes q vc q
<acsg_> ok
<acsg_> obrigado
<AKINATON> acsg_ vc tb pode instalar o TrueCrypt, e criptografar a pasta em questão
<acsg_> tem na central?
<AKINATON> sim tem
<acsg_> seria o easy crypt
<AKINATON> acsg_ encontrei estas dicas legais para o seu caso da uma olhada: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=41658.0
<acsg_> blz
<AKINATON> Alguem ai usando o Buxon Leitor de forum?
<ffr76> Me interditaram do canal ##bash-br por causa de uma simples pergunta!!!Nem me questionaram o PQ???
<carmaqui> AKINATON, no .conf do SAMBA, não tem a parte [public], como estou acompanhando no tutorial. :\
<gabezao> carmaqui,
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/09/compartilhamento-simples-e-funcional-no.html
<anon__> Alguém pode me informar qual a forma mais eficiente de verificar vírus em arquivos no Linux?
<gabezao> anon__, clamav?
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> Alguem consegiu acessar o facebook hoje???
<anon__> gabezao: Então eu instalei ontem
<anon__> atualizei
<anon__> e veirifiquei, mas está verificação é confiável?
<gabezao> sim sim
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> facebook OFF???
<gabezao> pacotei la J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> gabezao, nao consigo acessar, diz que o site esta em manutenção... será?
<anon__> facebook on aqui
<gabezao> on aqui tb
<gabezao> ;)
<anon__> pelo menos aquela página para cadastro
<gabezao> a minha entrou
<gabezao> na conta
<gabezao> normal..
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> até ai tudo bem..
<gabezao> altas gatinhas.
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> o problema é entrar...
<Stavale|away> entrei normalmente no FB hoje.
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> que isso!
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> rsrs
<gabezao> 17 pessoas online
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> pensei que era o fim do mundo, achei que o facebook tava off
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> rsrsrs
<gabezao> no meu
<gabezao> :p
<anon__> não posso te confirmar não utilizo redes sociais, prefiro o irc
<Stavale|away> inclusive twittei e ouvi música no grooveshark e ambos foram como atualizações pra ele.
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> eu heim! menos mal...rsrs
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> eu até instalei o IRC no windows aqui da emopresa pra correr e descobrir se o site estava off mesmo
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> hausuahsasa
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> agora vous sair ne, irc que presta, so no linux...rsrs
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> quando chegar em casa!
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> rsrs
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> Abraço a todos!!
<anon__> abraço
<anon__> gabezao: vc já fez essa verificação com o clamav?
<gabezao> faço toda noite anon__
<gabezao> via crontab
<gabezao> pq?
<anon__> qual a versão que utiliza?
<gabezao> não me recordo
<gabezao> tenho q entrar no server pra ver.
<anon__> freshclam para atualizar certo?
<gabezao> sim
<AKINATON> Alguem ai conhece um bom leitor de forun para ubuntu?
<gabezao> nunca ti leitor de forun
<gabezao> *forum
<gabezao> ;/
<AKINATON> Tentei ak com o Buxon so q ele ta dando pau ao carregar os topicos
<AKINATON> e alguma ferramenta de edição de blog, alguem tem alguma para sugerir para ubuntu?
<JulioNeto> AKINATON, existem vários editores de blog
<JulioNeto> AKINATON, procura na central de programas
<Mano_Chao> tarde!
<coxudo> alguem pode me ajudar por favor.. estou querendo instalar o ubuntu 9.10 em uns P4 512MB sera que da
<coxudo> alguem pode me ajudar por favor.. estou querendo instalar o ubuntu 9.10 em uns P4 512MB sera que da
<Spiga> coxudo: da sim
<Spiga> mano
<coxudo> Spiga cara eu baixei aki agora para ele instalar normalmente quando da o boot é so gravar a imagem normal ne
<coxudo> não precisa extrair
<Spiga> nao
<Spiga> vai la no nero  clica em gravar iso ... ou imagem
<Spiga> eu prefiro usar o powerISO.
<Spiga> acho mais rapido
<Spiga> algpuem ai usa ou usou o zimbra como servidor de email
<RadarZ> [Spiga]: eu
<RadarZ> mto bom
<RadarZ> mas o meu tava na vm tava dando uns pau
<RadarZ> mas nada a ver com a application
<maike> boa tarde
<maike> estou com problema no ubuntu sera q alguem pode me ajudar
<Spiga> RadarZ: ?
<Spiga> qual os problemas
<wta> alguém sabe instalar o gnome 3 no ubuntu 10.10?
<wta> ninguém.
<tiagoscd> wta: http://digitizor.com/2011/04/07/install-gnome3-desktop-ubuntu/
<RadarZ> [Spiga]: so na vm q tava dando
<wta> tiagoscd, valeu pela dica.
<wta> tinha procurado no google, mas não consegui fazer funcionar de nenhuma maneira.
<wta> vou tentar essa dica, valeu.
<coxudo> alguem pode me dizer como faço para instalar o flash no ubuntu 8.04LTS..
<coxudo> por favor
<barna> coxudo, 8.04? vo da uma perguntada pro google! 1 seg!
<slipttees> coxudo, Aplicativos, Central de Programas
<slipttees> pesquisa flash player
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> coxudo, ou, abre um site com flash e manda instalar o plugin
<barna> site da adobe pra instalar o flash! http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/
<barna> vou nessa galera!
<barna> T+
<moskvat> salve salve
<Mano_Chao> salve!
<moskvat> me surgio uma dúvida
<Mano_Chao> vamo ve se dah pra ajudah... falae
<moskvat> como faço com que o linux pegue o MAC na 1ª conexão de um pc na rede....
<moskvat> e guarde o ip como reservado
<moskvat> para proxima conexão. tem jeito de fazer isso?
<moskvat> pelo dhcp?
<slipttees> moskvat, seta o ip dele dentro do dhcpd.conf
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> host pc {
<moskvat> tá
<slipttees> fixed-hardware 00:00:00:00:00:00;
<moskvat> mas como faço para pegar os MAC que estiver requisitando ip no dhcp
<moskvat> ?
<slipttees> address 19.2168.0.1
<slipttees> moskvat, maquina windows?
<moskvat> CentOS 5.6
<slipttees> moskvat, ifconfig
<slipttees> terminal
<Kazenin> ifconfig | grep HW
<slipttees> Kazenin, ;-)
<moskvat> dos clientes???
<slipttees> =/
<moskvat> ja vi isso no freebsd, quando você conecta automaticamente ele "guarda" o mac e te devolve o mesmo ip numa nova conexão
<Mano_Chao> acho que ele quer isso automatico... que o serv dhcp reconheça o mac e faça o link com o ip... nao eh isso???
<moskvat> exatamente
<moskvat> isso, isso, isso!!!
<slipttees> moskvat, assim que o dhcp ver o mac e ver que o mac está associado ao ip, mas, o ip que será setado nas maquinas tem que está fora do range!!!
<slipttees> se não dar probrema
<slipttees> :-p
<Kazenin> rapaz se ninguém "alugar" o IP a máquina geralmente pega o IP anterior, caso vc queira ter A CERTEZA a que a máquina irá receber o mesmo IP da próxima vez o lance é deixar configurado no servidor dhcp mesmo
<moskvat> mas dá pra automatizar isso
<moskvat> se não eu teria que pegar os macs para colocar no dhcp
<moskvat> manualmente
<slipttees> moskvat, quantas maquinas para setar o ip fixo?
<Kazenin> dá, vc configura uma vez e já fica automático =P
<moskvat> umas 30
<Kazenin> pouco
<slipttees> moskvat, mas voce só faz isso uma vez
<slipttees> moskvat, ja fiz isso com uma rede de 80
<slipttees> :D
<moskvat> mas a questão é que isso vai gerar relatórios deposi
<moskvat> *depois
<slipttees> moskvat, sim... associa o ip a um host
<slipttees> e pronto
<slipttees> hosts
<slipttees> dhcpd.conf
<slipttees> host nomedosafado {
<slipttees> e taus
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> tendeu?
<moskvat> nesse caso terei de buscar todos os mac na rede e setar no dhcp
<moskvat> certo?
<slipttees> moskvat, sim
<Kazenin> isso é o mais fácil
<moskvat> putz
<Kazenin> com as máquinas espetadas na rede
<Kazenin> arp -a
<slipttees> Kazenin, cheio dos segredos ;-)
<Kazenin> =D
<moskvat> usando snmp dá pra automatizar isso?
<Kazenin> camada 3 do modelo OSI
<slipttees> Kazenin, mas para aparecer o nome do host ele precisa configurar o hosts né?
<Kazenin> ou ter um DNS interno na rede
<Kazenin> o que é melhor inclusive pq tá chegando o IPv6 aí e memorizar IP é coisa do cão
<slipttees> kkk
<Spiga> nem quero ver esse tal de piv6
<slipttees> :: ff :::
<Spiga> IPv6
<slipttees> :-p
<moskvat> aqui já tenho sarg, squid funcionando
<moskvat> eehhh
<moskvat> ipv6
 * slipttees adora ipv6
<Kazenin> nao será possível ignorar o protocolo... ou migra ou daqui a pouco vc ficará off4ever
<moskvat> boa pergunta
<slipttees> Kazenin, fica off
<slipttees> kkkk
<moskvat> como configura o ipv6 no dhcp?
<slipttees> moskvat, vai de vagar
<slipttees> =]
<moskvat> alguem tem um tuto por ai
<Spiga> ainda aumenta o numeros de IP se o brasil continua usando equipamento de 5 categoria e nao tem link suficiente para 10% da população, com todos os server hj no brasil tao full nao cabe nem mais 1 agulha
<slipttees> assim doi
<slipttees> Kazenin, mas será migado gradativamente se ne vai sentir
<slipttees> :-p
<Spiga> eles querem mudar para IPv6 isso e loucura..
<Kazenin> sim não é na doida não.... vai ser lentamente... como tudo na vida
<Kazenin> ...vida do brasileiro é claro.... =/
<slipttees> Spiga, quem trabalhar com redes ta gostando nada dessa ideia, acho que sou uma exersão
<slipttees> exerção*
<Spiga> eu nao gosto porque sei a situação das rede brasileira. de internet
<moskvat> vem cá, os modems adsl tem suporte ipv6?
<Spiga> OI / embratel / telefonica / GVT ta começando a sofrer agora / entre outra menores.
<slipttees> carnaval no parlamento e tudo mais Spiga,viva o braçil :-)
<Spiga> rapaz. eu to preocupado com o link la de casa, ainda mais com essa maldita inclusao digital de BANDA LARGA 1MB , POR 39,90 rapaz... so quero ver onde a OI vai tirar link deles.
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk
<moskvat> 39,90
<Spiga> ja passo uma raiva com maldito traffic shape deles e os buffer feito nos DNS para agilizar conexao
<slipttees> Spiga, aqui chegou o cinturão digital
<moskvat> kkkk
<slipttees> Spiga, Dilma quer baixar para 24,90 1MB
<moskvat> tem lugar que nem consegue sinal direito
<Spiga> ai meu deus
<Spiga> 24,90 vou mudar de pais
<Spiga> o brasil vai voltar a era do 56k
<slipttees> Spiga, 24,90 3MB, falei errado
<slipttees> :-)
<Spiga> "1 mb mas grantimos 0,1% dessa velocidade" = 56k
<Kazenin> moskvat, os melhores modens sim e respondendo a sua pergunta sobre configurar IPv6 no ISC-DHCP é a mesma coisa somente usando os IPs em hexa =D
<Spiga> garantimos*
<Kazenin> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/#HINTS-DAEMONS-ISC-DHCP
<moskvat> Kazenin, vou olhar isso
<slipttees> eu vou adorar 3MB a 24,90 :D
<Kazenin> fiz esse treinamento na CERT.BR no começo do ano
<Spiga> deus u livre.
<Spiga> eu sonho no dia de ter 100 MB DUPLEX  na minha casa
<Spiga> 10 mb nao da mais nao
<slipttees> Spiga, vou mandar instalar um backbone ai de 10gigabit na sua residencia :D
<Kazenin> o que ferra é a taxa de Upstream aqui no Brasil que é um lixo
<Kazenin> dificilmente alguém tem 1 mbps de Upload garantido
<slipttees> 5MB, up 600Kb/s
<Spiga> rapaz jogar lineage 2 no sever official e foda jogar com ping de 100 a 80
<slipttees> aqui no ceara
<Spiga> os gringos joga com 30 27
<Kazenin> pois é
<Kazenin> o delay é graças ao Upload
<Spiga> a culpa e falta de investimento em maquinario de ponta.
<slipttees> Kazenin, aqui tem uma empresa, que vendia links pequenos, 100K, 200K e 300K de down e up
<Spiga> os caras so compra maquinario remanufaturado
<Spiga> 100k D U e bom ...
<slipttees> Kazenin, tinha essa, não tem mais, faliu :D
<slipttees> Kazenin, link dedicado
<Kazenin> moskvat, aqui está o dhcp com "IP fixo" http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/dhcp-com-fixo.html
<slipttees> :D
<Spiga> da um ping ultra baixo.
<slipttees> Spiga, já usou 10gigabit de internet?
<Spiga> que adianta eu ter 10 mb la em casa se meu up e de 320k
<slipttees> Spiga, puts, aqui OI no ceara 10MB up é 600k
<slipttees> :-)
<Spiga> slipttees: so tenho 10 mb
<Kazenin> cara na boa, flashplayer no Linux é coisa do demo hein?
<Spiga> eu ja baixei arquivo 1.2 mb
<Spiga> ja consegui.
<Spiga> mas e muito raro
<slipttees> foda... sem falar Spiga que tem venda casada descaradamente 2x
<slipttees> kkkkkkk
<slipttees> telefonia obrigatoria e provedor
<slipttees> kkkkkkkk
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> eita nois
<slipttees> ^^
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> e so no brasil isso
<slipttees> anatel kd?
<slipttees> tive esses dias no predio da anatel em brasilia, devia te depredado
<slipttees> :D
<Spiga> anatel? nem sei que é isso
<Spiga> e igual acre..
<slipttees> agencia nacional de telecomunicaçes
<moskvat> livro do Carlos Morimoto auhauha
<slipttees> ^^
<Spiga> anatel = acre, nunca vi ..
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> boa ;-)
<Munekhtew> putz
<Spiga> falam que existe mas
<Spiga> nunca vi.
 * Kazenin mora no Acre
<Spiga> aaa para ..
<slipttees> Spiga, o problema que essas grandes empresas ameaçam o governo e taus pode crê
<lord_daemon> http://imageshack.us/f/10/afffnk.jpg
<lord_daemon> alguem sabe como corrijo
<Spiga> vem com essa nao... acre e so invensao que colocaram no MAP
<Spiga> mapa
<slipttees> Spiga, tirar as empresas do país e taus
<slipttees> dai o governo deixa, deixa não... fazem as leis falhas e as empresas usam as leis para bular o sistema
<Kazenin> então pronto
<slipttees> na porra desse país tem lei que manda e outra que desmanda
<slipttees> :S
<Kazenin> se é invenção tô dentro dela
<Spiga> deixa tirar pelo menos eu garanto que nao vou ter dor de cabeça
<slipttees> acre parece uma bunda
<slipttees> :D
<Kazenin> arreganhada né?
<Spiga> com gente querendo que volta backup... sistema nao funciona
<Spiga> essa p$% nao conecta..
<Spiga> vai ser uma maravilha
<moskvat> os backkbones do brasil vão dar conta do ipv6?
<Kazenin> é pq tem muita gata do rabão aqui
<Spiga> todos os meus problemas vai ser resolvidos.
<slipttees> moskvat, mamei em uma backbone 10gigabit, tirei o redtube do ar
<slipttees> :D
<Spiga> lord_daemon: qual seu problema nao ví nenhum?
<moskvat> 10gb
<lord_daemon> Spiga ao inves d acentos
<slipttees> sim, download limitador por hardware
<lord_daemon> aparece ?
<lord_daemon> no BitchX
<slipttees> moskvat, kkkkkkk
<slipttees> :D
<moskvat> é doido
<lord_daemon> mas so d alguns usuarios
<lord_daemon> seu acento nao apareceu Spiga
<lord_daemon> mas o do moskvat apareceu
<moskvat> baixou a quanto 10 MB por segundo
<lord_daemon> <Spiga> lord_daemon: qual seu problema nao v� nenhum?
<lord_daemon> <moskvat> é doido
<Spiga> lord_daemon: usa o IRSSI versao melhor que o bichtx
<lord_daemon> mas ele nao dava esse problema
<slipttees> moskvat, download a 35MB/s... limite de hardware =]
<lord_daemon> e eu me simpatizo mais com bitchx
<lord_daemon> :/
<slipttees> moskvat, oww SSD nessas horas
<slipttees> :D
<moskvat> credu
<Spiga> lord_daemon: tentou trocar a fonte padrao do terminal ou bitchx
<slipttees> moskvat, como falei tirei o redtube do ar
<slipttees> com muitas requisião
<slipttees> fifefox idiabado com umas 100 abas carregando video
<slipttees> moskvat, :D
<moskvat> mais eles monitoram as requisições, não?
<linux-user> Olá...
<Spiga> DDoS
<Spiga> lol
<slipttees> moskvat, acho que agora sim =]
<moskvat> eh eh
<slipttees> :_p
<slipttees> moskvat, me senti das galaxias com 10gigabit
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> 4 horas lotei meu HD  :D
<moskvat> quanto deve custa uma, uns 100.000
<slipttees> moskvat, sei lá
<slipttees> :D
<lord_daemon> Spiga vou tentar
<Spiga> 28,500 iene
<Spiga> cerca de 25,90 dollares. la no japao
<slipttees> :-)
<lord_daemon> Spiga poe acento ae
<Spiga> lord_daemon: Téstê
<lord_daemon> :(
<slipttees> você, você, você, você, você
<slipttees> :-)
<Spiga> gahuahuau
<lord_daemon> dele apareceu
<lord_daemon> isso q nao entendo
<lord_daemon> é ~ê
<slipttees> lord_daemon, você, você é é ã à á
<Spiga> hum..
<lord_daemon> :~
<lord_daemon> Spiga
<lord_daemon> copia a frase dele
<lord_daemon> e cola ae
<lord_daemon> rs
<Spiga> <slipttees> lord_daemon, você, você é é ã à á
<lord_daemon> nao veio rs
<lord_daemon> q doideira
<lord_daemon> @@
<slipttees> kkk
<slipttees> lord_daemon, utf-8?
<lord_daemon> sim
<slipttees>  /charset uft-8
<lord_daemon>   pt_BR.UTF-8... done
<lord_daemon> Generation complete.
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> lord_daemon, pode ser a app
<lord_daemon> tirei a font q tinha escolhido no consolemap
<lord_daemon> vou reiniciar pra v
<Spiga> deixa default
<phenrique> alguém sabe como colocar pra navegar pelas pastas digitando o endereço?
<Spiga> CTRL+L
<slipttees> ;-)
<phenrique> valeu spiga
<linux-user> Ou Ir >> Localização
<linux-user> Com certeza o atalho do teclado é mais prático ;x
<Spiga> da nada.
<Kazenin> isso é no gnome é ?
<linux-user> Alguém tem o convite do Google+ aí?
<Spiga> Kazenin: sim
<Kazenin> pelo gconf-editor
<linux-user> Acho que serve para o KDE também
<Spiga> como eu vejo se tenho convite
<Spiga> eu sei que ja tenho minha conta do google faz uns 5 ou 7 anos
<Kazenin> rapaz eu tenho convite
<Kazenin> =D
<slipttees> tenho aqu, 5 conto paypal
<Kazenin> mas como estou no Acre é só invenção né =P
<slipttees> :-p
<Spiga> aparece para mim dar +1 e quase tudo ... devo ter
<linux-user> Spiga o +1 é liberado para todos
<Spiga> a tas
<linux-user> O http://www.google.com/+ precisa de convite, igual o início do Orkut
<slipttees> 5 real meu convite
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> :p
<linux-user> :(
<linux-user> hahhahahahaha
<Kazenin> paypal é ?
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> é
<slipttees> :p
<Kazenin> pow
<Kazenin> e eu já mandei mais de 30
<Spiga> eu acho que tenho
<linux-user> se quiser me dar eu aceito
<Spiga> nome e email
<linux-user> Vinnicius - vinniciusx1@gmail.com
<gabezao> eu nao tenho saco
<gabezao> pra ficar mexendo nessa porra
<Kazenin> gabezao, e aí danado !!
<Kazenin> gabezao, bloqueia logo aí no squid
<Spiga> pronto
<gabezao> certeza né
<gabezao> qual é a url dessa porra mesmo?
<Kazenin> plus.google.com
<Spiga> services.google.com
<linux-user> ou então google.com/+
<Spiga> bloqueia logo www.google.com
<Spiga> resolve todos os problemas
<Kazenin> não
<gabezao> HOEAHOEOHHOEHOEAHOEA
<Kazenin> isso só bloqueia o dominio principal
<Kazenin> .google.com
<Kazenin> bloqueia os subdominios tb
<gabezao> vo bloquear 0.0.0.0
<linux-user> *.google.com funciona?
<gabezao> vo puxar o cabo da rede
<gabezao> mais facil
<Kazenin> gabezao, puxa o cabo e coloca a tua cafeteira
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> faz um capuccino pra nóis
<Spiga> isso
<Kazenin> usuário que morra !
<gabezao> morra com dor no anus
<gabezao> ;)
<Spiga> aproveita que eu to com fome e faz um bolo de cenoura
<Kazenin> deixa só acessando localhost
<Kazenin> there is no place like 127.0.0.1
<Kazenin> =P
<gabezao> desligar o bind
<gabezao> pronto
<gabezao> so entra por ip
<gabezao> so entra qume é tr00
<gabezao> users tr00
<Kazenin> "O plugin do flash travou, enviar relatório de travamento"
<Kazenin> kct mermo !!
<Kazenin> ridícula essa adobe
<gabezao> acho q vo colocar un xpzinho la em casa
<gabezao> pra jogar combat arms
<linux-user> gabezao e ele não funciona pelo nosso conhecido wine?:
<gabezao> prefiro usar windows que wine
<gabezao> hahaha
<Kazenin> faz isso não pow
<linux-user> gabezao prefiro não jogar do que usar windows
<Kazenin> aoshaosuasuasuaa
<moskvat> como eh
<moskvat> windows auahauhu
<gabezao> galera tudo tr00 do lnx aqui
<gabezao> *medo*
<moskvat> que jogo?
<linux-user> Combat Arms
<Kazenin> CoD Warfare 3 ?
<Kazenin> ah pow
<Kazenin> vale a pena não
<moskvat> ja ouviu falar no cedega
<Kazenin> kkkkkkk
<linux-user> sim moskvat mas eu não quero gastar
<gabezao> ja ouviu falar em dualboot?
<gabezao> ALSKSLAKSALAKSLSA
<linux-user> kkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<moskvat> boa também
<linux-user> óóótima
<moskvat> mas coloca o linux no inicio da lista
<linux-user> com certeza Linux sempre no topo
<gabezao> acho que vocês não comem a mulher
<gabezao> se ela usar linux
<gabezao> ai é foda.
<gabezao> se ela nao usar linux
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> falei errado
<linux-user> gabezao palavras impactantes hein
<linux-user> hahahahaha
<gabezao> "amor, veja minha fotos peladas no meu windows 7"
<gabezao> "nunca, jamais!!!"
<Kazenin> haoshaousaohsouashouasuoahsouhaoushaoushuaosuoa
<moskvat> falando nisso
<moskvat> eles virus são todoos compilados, dá pra reverter em código legível?
<moskvat> *esse
<Kazenin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadeecr2.php
<Kazenin> me maaaataaaaa de vergonhaaa !!
<gabezao> Kazenin, apt-get purge firefox
<Kazenin> já foi
<Kazenin> navegar é pelo w3m
<Kazenin> pelo menos não dá pau
<gabezao> lynx
<linux-user> O Chromium está bem melhor que o Firefox
<Kazenin> chromium ?
<moskvat> iiih rapaz
<Kazenin> e o chrome ?
<linux-user> Sim, a versão opensource do Chrome
<linux-user> O Google Chrome é baseado no Chromium
<Kazenin> bicho eu já usei
<Kazenin> não tenho nada de bom a declarar não
<moskvat> o chromium funciona muito bem obrigado
<moskvat> show
<Kazenin> bora ver
<Kazenin> o Chrome tá fulerando aqui tb
<linux-user> Kazenin poxa aqui funciona beeeem melhor que o firefox
<Kazenin> esse FF5 tá de fuder
<Spiga> aki ta sussa o chorme
<Spiga> rodando perfeito
<gabezao> aqui ta susse chrome
<gabezao> aqui ta susse ff
<gabezao> ;)
<Kazenin> e o flash não tá crashando não ?
<gabezao> não
<Kazenin> só acontece comigo mesmo essas paia assada
<gabezao> 64 ainda
<gabezao> :)
<linux-user> o flash está bem estável no chromium / chrome
<gabezao> ai é 64 Kazenin ?
<Kazenin> yep !
<linux-user> eu só uso 32
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> gabriel@suporte:/usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins$ ls -l
<gabezao> total 10352
<gabezao> -rw-r--r-- 1 gabriel gabriel 10597872 2010-09-17 20:18 libflashplayer.so
<gabezao> te passo :)
<gabezao> quer?
<gabezao> manda seu e-mail.
<Kazenin> gabezao, vc tem eu add no seu gtalk esqueceu ?
<gabezao> a
<gabezao> manda o email
<gabezao> nao vo mandar por la
<gabezao> mando pelo thunderrrrr
<Kazenin> thundercats !
<linux-user> thunderbird?
<Kazenin> ye
<Kazenin> yep
<gabezao> vai, reclama agora linux-user
<gabezao> "nao uso o thunderbird"
<Kazenin> oashouasuoauosuoasoahsuoasuoaa
<linux-user> reclamar de que
<gabezao> nego é tudo dos contra
<linux-user> eu também não uso o thunderbird
<Kazenin> haoshueuosaoueouousaheouhsaououesouaoeuousaouehousa
<Spiga> usa o evolution
<Spiga> intao
<linux-user> eu uso o cliente web mesmo haa
<linux-user> GMail
<Giverny> pra que usar cliente de e-mail
<PingaR0x> manda pelo emacs logo.
<Giverny> se tem o web?
<Giverny> qualquer coisa usa o mail -s do terminal mesmo
<Spiga> seja feliz delete sua conta de email..
<Spiga> melhor coisa.
<Spiga> sem conta de email sem problemas sem dor de cabeça
<Giverny> mail -s "Assunto Teste" seuemail@dominio.com.br
<linux-user> eu duvido que o linux tenha 1% de usuários
<linux-user> no mínimo tem uns 5%
<Spiga> ja somo 12% usuario home.
<Spiga> 51% empresarial
<Giverny> linux-user em servidor garanto que tem mais de 70%
<linux-user> tem
<gabezao> acho q é 100%
<linux-user> em mainframes são 80%
<linux-user> em smartphones 33%
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> smarthphone já ultrapassou e muito
<Giverny> android é linux
<linux-user> então
<Spiga> segundos estudos em modo empresaria somo 51%... desse ano ... agora nao lembro onde vi nas pesquisas.
<Giverny> e é lider do mercado
<linux-user> em servidores somos 74%
<Giverny> hoje em dia tu compra celular só pede IOS ou Android
<Spiga> 74%?
<PingaR0x> Spiga, vc fala como estação de trabalho?
<linux-user> sim Spiga
<Spiga> PingaR0x: nao, servidor mesmo ..
<Spiga> estação de trabalho eu nao tenho porcentagem.
<linux-user> Giverny eu tenho um iPhone 4 mas tenho vontade de usar o android :(
<PingaR0x> Spiga, entao se ta errado em servidores passa dos 70% tranquilo
<Kazenin> gabezao, valeu brow, substitui aqui e agora sim tá sussa
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> ae Kazenin
<gabezao> nao use windows
<gabezao> se nao seu pinto cai
<gabezao> é a lei aqui.
<Kazenin> ah é ?
<linux-user> pela W3Techs o linux tem 63.7% nos servidores
<linux-user> Na security space é 74%
<Giverny> mano o apache
<Giverny> é o melhor webserver
<Giverny> que existe
<Giverny> hoje no mercado
<Spiga> segundo a IDC a IBM, com 33,2% do mercado, enquanto a Hewlett-Packard se situa nos 27,4% e a Dell obtém cerca de 12,5%.
<Giverny> e a plataforma que nego sempre usa pra rodar com baixo processamento
<linux-user> ninguém duvida disso Giverny
<Giverny> é o linux
<Giverny> =\
<linux-user> o apache é o melhor
<linux-user> a MS usa o Linux nos servidores, reconhecimento de que o Linux é mais seguro que o Windows, porque se não fosse ela usaria Windows nos servers
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> o apache
<Giverny> nego coda
<Giverny> e melhora
<Giverny> desde 1995
<Giverny> várias pessoas espalhadas pelo mundo
<Giverny> patchando e codando
<Giverny> http://vimeo.com/1076588
<Giverny> ai o vídeo de desenvolvimento do apache
<Kazenin> rapaz o gabezao usa ISS no Debian dele
<gabezao> sim
<Kazenin> ops
<Kazenin> IIS*
<gabezao> emulado no WINE
<Spiga> http://cotidianolinux.com.br/afinal-somos-mais-que-1/
<gabezao> rodo o sql server tb
<Spiga> ai ... reponde
<linux-user> Giverny assim como o Linux. Já vi discursos de que o Linux só é seguro porque ninguém usa
<linux-user> tudo mentira
<Kazenin> gabezao, roda ISA Server tb emulado ?
<Giverny> aheuh
<gabezao> ISA SERVER PRO FUCKING SQUID MOD
<Giverny> nada no mundo é seguro
<Giverny> mas
<Kazenin> gabezao, e o SharePoint ?
<gabezao> um modulo do isa pra squid
<Giverny> o linux ajuda muito
<Giverny> :)
<gabezao> rodo o AD emulado no WINE
<gabezao> com gpozinhas e tudo
<Spiga> o que me fode é esse maldito AD... odeio isso
<Spiga> tenho 1 aki tb ... mas em W2008
<Giverny> AD é uma solução que infelizmente
<Spiga> server. o toço xato
<Giverny> gente faz até transparente
<gabezao> eu tenho em 2003
<gabezao> :P
<Giverny> o uso no linux
<Giverny> usa o ldap e tal pra ajudar
<Giverny> o samba ainda não tá maduro o suficiente
<Spiga> e foda tudo por causa do maldito dataflex
<linux-user> Unix reinou até 2000 nos supercomputadores
<linux-user> depois o Linux comeu o market-share do Unix quase todo
<linux-user> Windows só é usado em 1% dos super-computadores, quem é louco de perder 90% do desempenho da máquina?? haha
<Giverny> mas é a única coisa que eu usaria o windows em uma empresa
<linux-user> também nos desktops é concorrência desleal, muita gente tem conceito da década passada que o Linux é difícil e é só para mestres da computação
<linux-user> tomara que isso mude
<Giverny> linux-user cara o que acontece no Brasil mesmo é a falta de educação
<Giverny> das pessoas
<Giverny> a educação no Brasil é muito precária ainda
<Giverny> tem nego que não tem computador em casa ainda
<Giverny> então não dá pra empurrar também um sistema um pouco menos intuitivo
<Giverny> como linux
<linux-user> não acho o linux pouco intuitivo
<Spiga> infelizmente é .
<Spiga> o que precisa e de um viral do linux surgir. para que ele tome forma.
<linux-user> pois é
<linux-user> o Ubuntu conquistou seu espaço
<linux-user> 60% dos usuários Linux usam ele
<Spiga> o problema e como reageria a oldschool do linux com essa popularização
<Spiga> pensa esse canal aki com 3mil pessoas perguntando como faz isso como faz aquilo como troco o icone.
<Spiga> meus deus.. eu juro que pararia de entrar no mirc
<linux-user> geralmente o ideal é usar os fóruns
<linux-user> lá é mais "organizado"
<Spiga> a ta... como eu conheço usuarios. eles querem tudo na hora de mao beijada.
<Spiga> nao querem saber de pesquisar
<linux-user> conheço gente assim cara, as vezes quase perco a paciência mas é assim msm
<Giverny> cara tudo que você quer saber sobre linux
<Giverny> tem no google
<Giverny> o canal aqui é mais pra tirar alguma dúvida avançada
<Giverny> caso você não tenha entendido o tutorial do google
<Giverny> ai você vem perguntar
<linux-user> isso mesmo Giverny, ficar perguntando tudo é uma atitude nada sadia
<Giverny> isso é o mais correto
<Spiga> se acha que um usuario normal quer saber disso
<Spiga> ta pouco se lixando para regras
<linux-user> Spiga eu sou um usuário normal também
<linux-user> todos somos
<Spiga> coloca aspas ai
<linux-user> Spiga eu sou um "usuário normal" também
<Spiga> ai ... nos temos mais conhecimento que uma pessoa so sabe entrar no msn e ver orkut e facebook... mas nao deixamos de ser "usuarios normais"
<linux-user> é...
<linux-user> temos apenas um pouco mais de conhecimento
<paladinn> profundo isso
<linux-user> o bom do Linux é que você adquire conhecimentos mais rápido
<linux-user> sei lá, tem mais possibilidades de fazer tudo, e não ficar preso a um padrão
<Spiga> as vezes padrao e bom.
<Spiga> para aqueles que nao deseja mudanças e nem conhecimento.
<Spiga> o padrao atende as necessidades dele.
<linux-user> acho difícil alguém que não deseja conhecimento
<Spiga> tem
<linux-user> todo mundo instala um programa ou substitui
<linux-user> fazendo com que se mude um padrão
<Spiga> pode acreditar tem gente assim no mundo principalmente no brazil
<linux-user> todo mundo que eu conheço é curioso
<Spiga> maldição de ficar falando ingles
<Spiga> sempre coloco brasil com Z
<linux-user> eu separo bem os dois idiomas
<moskvat> tava olhando aqui e não tenho o modulo ncsa_auth instalado, ele não faz parte do apache?
<Spiga> eu cuido de um server de uma empresa de buzão, rapaz aki e um joga joga de serviço nas costas dos outros. se nao sabe quanto... um povo preguiçoso. da raiva... e foda morar no interior.
<Spiga> velho ja me chamaram um vez para colocar 1 cabo de energia na tomada...
<Spiga> serio ... nao to brincando
<moskvat> kkkkk
<moskvat> já passei por coisa pior
<linux-user> kkkkk
<linux-user> cabo de energia na tomada é foda
<moskvat> mostrar aonde estava o botão negrito
<linux-user> uma amiga minha me pediu para instalar o linux
<linux-user> passou 5 minutos que eu sai da casa dela
<linux-user> ela perguntou onde tava o "E" da internet
<linux-user> kkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> Enternet
<gabezao> ta ai
<gabezao> :D
<Giverny> é triste
<linux-user> kkkk
<moskvat> vida de suporte
<moskvat> kkkk
<linux-user> "E" do Internet Explorer
<Giverny> educação no Brasil é muito ruim =\
<AKINATON> Quem de vcs ai saca de Programas Forensic??
<Giverny> ou então as pessoas são preguiçosas mesmo
<linux-user> explicar que o navegador é uma bolinha azul com uma raposa colad
<Spiga> fico com a ideia de preguiça.
<linux-user> *colada
<Giverny> AKINATON eu sei
<linux-user> mas depois ela se habituou e tá crack
<Giverny> AKINATON você quer pra linux?
<Spiga> que mau lhe pergunte.
<gabezao> forensic? forense?
<AKINATON> Giverny, preciso de um de analisar foto, ... e sim p/ linux
<Spiga> quantos anos ela tem?
<linux-user> 14
<Spiga> a ta ...
<Spiga> a media onde eu trampo e de 40+
<AKINATON> Giverny, procurei no Helix e não encontrei
<Spiga> tenta explicar isso para eles
<Kazenin> gabezao, tem o serial e no-cd do Win7 aí ?
<Kazenin> hahusuhausauhusuhaa
<Spiga> 14 entede de boa.
<linux-user> entende cara o engraçado foi o IE mas de resto
<Giverny> olha AKINATON
<Giverny> tem até
<Giverny> o DEFT linux
<AKINATON> ja ouvi falar
<AKINATON> creio q ate tenho uma iso dele
<Giverny> ele é específico
<Giverny> pra isso
<AKINATON> Ok vou montar ele ak na minha VM
<linux-user> bicho, o Google tá com cara de bing
<AKINATON> Giverny, pq o fprint, não funciona no linux direito, ele tem no repositorio, e no windows ele roda bem
<AKINATON> fprint e otimo para digitais
<Giverny> AKINATON emula ele em uma wine
<Giverny> ou então em uma wm
<Giverny> com windows
<Giverny> AKINATON as vezes é falta de interesse do próprio desenvolvedor
<linux-user> a versão do F-PRINT é de 2008
<Giverny> AKINATON também tem o smart linux
<Giverny> pra foresync
<AKINATON> Giverny, vlw, vou ver se encontra a ferramenta que quero em algun deles
<Giverny> weaknet linux tb
<Giverny> :P
<Giverny> tem vários... certeza que ce vai achar o que quer
<Giverny> :P
<AKINATON> Giverny, eu so usava o helix, mais to vendo q vou ter q arrumar mais ferramentas
<Giverny> é bom que você vai ver outras coisas tb
<Giverny> não vai ficar limitado
<AKINATON> Giverne, eu não encontrei ate hj, foi uma boa ferramenta forensic de analise de foto e de video, se souber de alguma expecifica para me indicar...
<AKINATON> eu uso o Autacity para analise de som, ele e muito bom nisso
<linux-user> Audacity é um bom editor de áudio, é impressão minha ou o Audacity para linux é mais completo do que o para Windows?
<Spiga> eh ta chegando hora de ir embora
<linux-user> a minha hora também tá chegando uhu
<linux-user> to indo até amanhã
<dtcrshr> no 11 tem como entrar e escolher nao usar o unity/
<Kazenin> tem
<Kazenin> vc usa o gnome clássico
<dtcrshr> mas q hroa q pergunta?
<dtcrshr> tem como eu atualizar e deixar transparente pro dono do pc?
<dtcrshr> o unity é uma atualização muito dramatica
<dtcrshr> pra fazer assim sem avisar
<Kazenin> na hora do login
<Kazenin> na tela de login
<dtcrshr> hmm
<dtcrshr> fino
<dtcrshr> vou arriscar :D
 * dtcrshr raises his hands
<sexpistol> meio off, alguem ae manja perl? to com uma duvida
<dtcrshr> #perl ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-01
<phenrique> o navegador chromium é o mesmo chrome?
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> chromium é open source!
<peregrinator_six> mas nas funcionalidades sim.
<rsfreitas> problemas com natty
<rsfreitas> faço login e fica só o wallpaper e o cursor do mouse
<rsfreitas> aí vem aqule chaveiro de sessão
<rsfreitas> e continua só o wallpaper e o ponteiro do mouse
<rsfreitas>  já pesquisei no fórum e no google mas nada
<Andre_Gondim> rsfreitas, houve muita alteração?
<rsfreitas> coloquei um aplicativo para slide da área de trabalho e só
<rsfreitas> repositorio greb
<rsfreitas> startx tbm não vai
<rsfreitas> isso que nem uso compiz
<bemlindo> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<rsfreitas> sim
<bemlindo> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<rsfreitas> http://pastebin.com/5jekHuWe
<rsfreitas> esse o meu log de inicialização
<bemlindo> boa noite ubunteiros
<bemlindo> estou com o seguinte problema
<bemlindo> quando tento instalar algo pelo apt-get o terminar me retorna esse erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/636094/
<rsfreitas> tá dureza
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, o que aparece com apt-get update ?
<bemlindo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636094/
<bemlindo> esta no link
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, isso aí tu já está tentando instalar, eu quero saber quanto tu tenta atualizar a lista de repositórios com apt-get update
<bemlindo_> alguem sabe como resolver esse problema?
<moskvat> ae alguem sabe como instalo o ncsa_auth no centos
<moskvat> ele não existe, e agora?
<rsfreitas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636099/
<Maninho> #centOs
<rsfreitas> xsession-errors
<jinjonBoo> olá malta, alguem me pode ajudar com um pequeno problema de SQL sff? desculpem pedir ajuda aqui mas nao falo nada ingles n consigo ajuda de ninguem!!!!
<rsfreitas> alguém?!?
<jinjonBoo> o meu problema esta aqui: https://gist.github.com/1057644              alguem me pode ajudar sff?? é SQL simples!!!!!!! please obrigado
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> Boa noite gente!!
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> =)
<Mano_Chao> J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r, noite
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> ue!
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> rsrsr
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> acho que depois das 18hrs sao noite né?
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> rsrsr
<Mano_Chao> kk
<Mano_Chao> noite nao server... tem que ser "Boa Noite!"
<Mano_Chao> entao... devolve o meu boa noite ae
<Mano_Chao> kkkk
<jinjonBoo> J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r percebes de SQL? qualquer coisa mesmo????
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> ;-)
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jinjonBoo> (boa noite de portugal :P)
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> jinjonBoo; algumas coisa, posso ajudar?
<Mano_Chao> boa noite de minas
<Mano_Chao> (:
<jinjonBoo> se puderes please, tou a desesperar mano :(
<jinjonBoo> o meu problema esta aqui: https://gist.github.com/1057644
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> vou ver...pera
<jinjonBoo> ele dá erro no INSERT (tá lá explicado nos comentarios)
<jinjonBoo> ok obrigado mano
<Andre_Gondim> rsfreitas, vai em outra sessão e reincia o gdm
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> lentoo
<jinjonBoo> o que é lentoo ?
<rootkit-sh> boa noite pessoal, como eu faco login em um canal em que ja me registrei?
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> jinjonBoo; meu nivel de mysql é abaixo disso, desculpa nao conseguir ajudar!
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> =(
<jinjonBoo> pois mas
<jinjonBoo> é qq coisa com o FOREIGN KEY
<jinjonBoo> não sei é o quê
<jinjonBoo> é só o conceito de PRIMARY KEY também
<jinjonBoo> só que eu não durmo ha imenso tou todo bloquado não podes tentar ver mesmo????
<jinjonBoo> :( tou ha horas nisto
<dtcrshr> joga no script SET FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS = 0;
<dtcrshr> e SET FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS = 1;
<dtcrshr> no final do script, é uma solucao peluda
<dtcrshr> mas ele importa os dados do insert select sem conferir as chaves
<dtcrshr> se vc souber o que esta fazendo pode burlar as checks nessa, o erro é 1452 ?
<jinjonBoo> dtcrshr: do erro só sei isto (axo eu): --Msg 547, Level 16, State 0, Line 229
<dtcrshr> manda seu script em um paste ai pra ver qualera
<jinjonBoo> como faço isso do script?
<dtcrshr> posta um pastebin, com tudo
<jinjonBoo> não sei o que é isso do script
<dtcrshr> o script, etc
<rsfreitas> ops
<rsfreitas> voltei
<rsfreitas> blz
<jinjonBoo> eu tenho tudo num ficheiro .SQL , CREATE TABLE's e INSERT's etc etc
<dtcrshr> posta ai tudo no paste, help me help you
<rsfreitas> ei reiniciar o gdm
<rsfreitas> ?
<jinjonBoo> o meu problema (resumido) está aqui (ou queres mesmo TUDO TUDO??):   https://gist.github.com/1057644
<rsfreitas> vc viu só
<rsfreitas> eu instalei ubuntu, com a mesma home do mandriva que tinha antes
<dtcrshr> bizarro, a chave é substituida por dados no campo
<dtcrshr> o insert tem que por inserir oq, onde
<jinjonBoo> como assim?
<jinjonBoo> desculpa nao tou a perceber?
<dtcrshr> INSERT INTO table (a,b,c) VALUES (1,2,3)
<dtcrshr> e talvez usar um ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE
<jinjonBoo> mas é isso que eu faço não é?
<jinjonBoo> o que é que fiz mal??
<rsfreitas> vou sair do livecd
<dtcrshr> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/insert.html
<jinjonBoo> dtcrshr: mas eu já fiz INSERT's com o mesmo sintaxe e não deu problema nenhum!! percebes? axo q não deve ser issO!!
<bemlindo_> ola ubunteiros
<bemlindo_> estou usando a versao 11.04 do ubuntu atualizada pelo gerenciador de atualizações
<bemlindo_> porem depois que atualizei. nao estou mais conseguindo instalar novos programas
<bemlindo_> quando uso o apt-get install <nome do pacote> ele me retorna esse erro
<bemlindo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636094/
<bemlindo_> será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, faça um apt-get update; apt-get install -f
<LACabeza> ae pessoal
<LACabeza> tenho um dvd com um vídeo
<LACabeza> que roda normal no meu desktop
<LACabeza> mas não passa no meu notebook
<LACabeza> nem no ubuntu, nem windows7 (segundo boot)
<Andre_Gondim> LACabeza, dá algum erro?
<LACabeza> nem
<LACabeza> simplemente é como se não existisse o leitor
<LACabeza> não lê o dvd
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim mesmo assim nao funciona vc olhou a url que mandei?
<LACabeza> porem, se eu pegar um outro dvd ele lê
<LACabeza> se eu pegar um dvd virgem, eu consigo gravar...
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, sim, mas é um problema só naquele aplicativo ou não consegues instalar nada?
<bemlindo_> nao consigo instalar nada
<Andre_Gondim> LACabeza, preciso atualizar, faz um tempão que escrevi, mas isso te ajuda? http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/assistindo-dvd-no-ubuntu/
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, dá algum erro o comando apt-get update
<bemlindo_> da sim vou postar no pastebin e te mando o link
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim da o mesmo erro
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, faça o seguinte, rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, depois faça apt-get update
<Rubem> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao,
<Pskol> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, boa noite.
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, deu certo?
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim axo que sim pq o apt-get update ainda ta rodando
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim e pq minha net e um pouco lenta
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim so para aprender qual a função do argumento -vf ?
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo_, v geralmente é verbose e f é force, ou seja mostrar na tela e forçar a execução
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim muito obrigado e deu certo
<bemlindo_> Andre_Gondim o que poderia ter causado esse problema?
<rsfreitas> ligo o pc, vem a área de login, uso ubuntu-classic, aparece o cursor do mouse, aparece o wallpaper, e fica parado
<rsfreitas> aí vem o chaveiro de sessão, digito a senha
<rsfreitas> nada acontece, sem meus picones sem painel
<rsfreitas> ícones
<rsfreitas> ctrl alt del funfa
<rsfreitas> crtl alt f...s funfa
<rsfreitas> vlw
<rsfreitas> startx tbm não era
<rsfreitas> atualizei ontem
<AKINATON> rsfreitas digita no console "gnome-panel"
 * peregrinator_six vem ele com essa de "gnome-painel"... XD
<omelete> ubuntu ñ tem mais inittab?
<di0_> Não, foi substituído pelo upstart.
<omelete> pois é
<omelete> tava googleando aqui
<di0_> Desde a versão 6 alguma coisa.
<omelete> pedi um rnlvl e deu 2
<omelete> ai ñ entendi mais nada
<LACabeza> e pessoal, há algum programa de backup que apenas sincronize meus arquivos do meu note com as copias do meu hd externo?
<LACabeza> como ferramenta de backup, vejo falarem bem do bacula, mas tenho impressão que ele é mt "parrudo" para fazer apenas o que eu quero
<ubuntero> LACabeza, não usei ainda mas dá uma olhada no deja-dup
<LACabeza> na verdade, procurando aqui, me toquei que o que quero não é backup, e sim uma ferramenta para sincronizar
<Pskol> LACabeza, hum, dropbox
<LACabeza> pq o meu interesse é ter uma copia do meu note para acessar a qualquer hora de qualquer lugar
<Pskol> se for sync pra web
<LACabeza> e não ficar criando backups pra ter que restaurar xD
<omelete> e aquele rsync?
<LACabeza> não é sync por web nao, é entre meu note e meu hd externo
<Pskol> hum entao rsync mesmo
<LACabeza> legal
<LACabeza> terminei de googlar aqui e verificar no meu sistema
<LACabeza> rsync já veio instalado
<LACabeza> só vou bolar um script aqui e mandar brasa
<LACabeza> se bem que é mais facil eu botar uma GUI e fazer isso graficamente ^^
<MarconM> peregrinator_six:
<MarconM> e ae man
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, diga lá, bom dia!
<LACabeza> depois de 00:00 é bom dia?! uaehaueh
<peregrinator_six> LACabeza, pelo menos novo dia é, ai de tabela já saio desejando um bom "novo" dia!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<PRETORIAN> boa noite
<PRETORIAN> alguem pode me ajudar
<PRETORIAN> bem rapidinho?
<peregrinator_six> rapido não sei mas ajudar, talvez..
<peregrinator_six> solta ai a questao!
<PRETORIAN> seguinte, instalei o ubuntu 11.04 agora pouco em ingles
<PRETORIAN> quero continuar usando em ingles
<PRETORIAN> porem os acentos nao funcionam
<PRETORIAN> ja tentei configurar o teclado mas nao aparece
<PRETORIAN> a configuracao correta
<PRETORIAN> ja foi no language support e nada tambem
<peregrinator_six> PRETORIAN, mas é logico tá em ingles, normal isso nã...?!
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<LACabeza> vc tem que deixar o idioma em ingles com modelo de teclado pt_br, certo?!
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<PRETORIAN> LACabeza, sim mas eu ja tentei fazer isso
<peregrinator_six> eu fasso isso, só mudo o idioma, mas o layout deixo em br mesmo!
<PRETORIAN> e ele nao funciona, o que eu acho estranho
<PRETORIAN> fui no keyboard
<peregrinator_six> *faço
<PRETORIAN> seguinte, quando seleciono o layout
<PRETORIAN> o layout brasileiro
<PRETORIAN> o teclado nao bate, pois o teclado que estou usando eh de um note com teclado em ingles universal
<PRETORIAN> notebook pra ser mais exato
<PRETORIAN> eh trsite, mas vou ter que me matar pra ver se da certo
<PRETORIAN> >_>
<sagat> salve salve
<sagat> boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> sagat, hadouken.... :P
<peregrinator_six> bom dia man.
<sagat> tiger robocop
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> e ai peregrinador
<sagat> sussa
<sagat> e ai curte linux
<peregrinator_six> ataque das curujas (aproveitar que tá começando a madrugada)... :P
<sagat> pode cre
<sagat> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> sagat, vou mandar minha resposta pra você...
<peregrinator_six> sagat, http://www.2shared.com/photo/unAFJ9Jy/Captura_de_tela.html
<LACabeza> pessoal, programas que convertem aqueles videos (video_ts) para avi é tudo igual ou há diferença na qualidade dos vídeos?
<illuminarch> bom dia povo
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<illuminarch> e ae peregrinator_six
<illuminarch> alguma novidade?
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: bom dia
<illuminarch> alem de que a oracle quer dinheiro do google ?
<illuminarch> lol
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, vai lavar uma panela... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> illuminarch, sim...
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: kkkkkkkkkk. pia tá limpa man
<illuminarch> saca ae http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=294:oracle-google-voces-nos-devem-us-26-bilhoes&catid=25:tecnologia&Itemid=54
<sagat> po legal
<sagat> maverick
<sagat> muito bom
<sagat> eu atualmeente estou usando o 10.10 com interface
<sagat> unity 2d
<sagat> pq meu note é veim
<sagat> positivo
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> mas é oque me salva brother
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> sou usuário linux a algum tempo ja
<sagat> gosto de brincar aqui
<sagat> mas é isso ai
<sagat> grande abraço
<sagat> alguem ai tem conhecimento em linux e quebra de senha de roteador
<sagat> eu gaanhei um roteador
<sagat> e o bagulho  não funfa
<sagat> ja resetei
<sagat> ja fiz o caramba
<junixbr> sagat, reseta ele
<sagat> ja resetei junixbr
<junixbr> tem um buraco pequeno na parte de traz
<junixbr> qual modelo?
<sagat> eu to ligado
<sagat> enfiei um clips
<sagat> ele apago e tal
<sagat> mas não conecta
<junixbr> agora só procurar no google o login padrão do seu modelo
<sagat> eu liguei na lan aqui
<sagat> conectei via browser nele
<sagat> mas não consigo a senha
<sagat> ja tentei
<sagat> root
<sagat> administrador
<sagat> admin
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> umas par delas
<junixbr> sagat, vc achou a senha do seu modelo na internet?
<sagat> sim
<junixbr> se não funcionou é pq não é a senha correta
<sagat> bom pessoal não quero ser o centro das atenções ok , se alguem souber alguma coisa ai da um salve
<junixbr> qual é o modelo?
<sagat> tplink
<junixbr> tplink o q?
<sagat> wr941
<sagat> nd
<sagat> tres antenas
<sagat> pessoal eu vo nessa
<sagat> grande abraço
<sagat> amanha pulo cedo
<junixbr> ?
<sagat> amanha apareço por aqui
<junixbr> tu quer ajuda ou não quer?
<sagat> cara obrigado
<sagat> mas tenho que ir não tinha me atentado a hora
<sagat> jaja tenho que levantar novamente vo viajar
<sagat> amanha apareço por aqui
<sagat> peço descupa a todos
<sagat> grane abraço
<RenatoSilva> oi
<18WAAQN5V> galera to com problema
<18WAAQN5V> meu email naum esta recebendo o email de confirmacao do registro aqui na freenode
<AKINATON> olha na sua caixa de spam ou lixo eletronico
<18WAAQN5V> eu ja vi
<18WAAQN5V> mas num tah naum
<RenatoSilva> 18WAAQN5V: #freenode
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: oi
<AKINATON> Opa, RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: tirou o video do seu site? no youtube ta verde até hoje!
<AKINATON> Não o video ta la no meu blog ainda
<AKINATON> q o link dele?
<AKINATON> e q ainda não criei a aba do post dele, mais ele ta aqui: http://comunidade-geek.blogspot.com/2011/06/ubuntu-show-descktop.html
<RenatoSilva> eh pq no videolog tipo sumiu a referencia ao seu site, mas agora vendo de novo, ta escondida agora:
<RenatoSilva> http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<RenatoSilva> alguem aqui usa pidgin?
<AKINATON> Salva ai nos seus favoritos
<RenatoSilva> google knows everything
<RenatoSilva> eu procuro "renato silva ubuntu", acho o video log, que liga ao seu site
<AKINATON> O VideoLog e mais restrito, vc não vai encontrar videos dele em busca
<AKINATON> eu digito na pesquisa do google aqui e todos caem para vc...
<rafaht> oi :D
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar?
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: eu encontrei no google
<AKINATON> aham
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: caem pra mim? o que seria eu no caso?
<peregrinator_six> não istalei nada.
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: aham =>  vc nao vai encontrar videos => vou sim
<peregrinator_six> ops..
<rafaht> Gente, meu fstab é esse:
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636175/
<RenatoSilva> rafaht: dificilmente
<rafaht> E estou tendo esse problema:
<rafaht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9072878
<RenatoSilva> rafaht: ah agora menos dificil
<rafaht> mas não sei como resolver, apesar de no tópico aparentar que o cara conseguiu resolver.
<rafaht> RenatoSilva, era pra saber se tinha alguém acordado pra me ajudar :P
<AKINATON> RenatoSilva, eu não sabia q digitando nosso Nick ak do chat, mais ubuntu, aparecia as nossas conversas aqui do chat, tipo "Akinaton Ubuntu"
<AKINATON> olha so to lendo as menssagens do perigrinator_six....gostei disso não =/
 * peregrinator_six 00
<rafaht> renatosilva, eu tô achando que,pelo que entendi do tópico
<rafaht> falta um users aqui:
<rafaht> UUID=3cdd24d3-ce73-42b1-84e2-353a16076bee /               ext4    defaults,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<rafaht> ficando assim:
<rafaht> UUID=3cdd24d3-ce73-42b1-84e2-353a16076bee /               ext4    user,defaults,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<peregrinator_six> vamos tentar esse aqui...
<rafaht> mas não tenho certeza se eu entendi bem o tópico.
<peregrinator_six> opa pombas...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<RenatoSilva> rafaht: nao posso ajudar
<rafaht> =/
<RenatoSilva> rafaht: tenta #linux, #ubuntu
<rafaht> vou fazer uma tentativa com o tal users aqui...
<rafaht> ja volto
<rafaht> vou tentar dps =p
<RenatoSilva> #ubuntu so tem noob
<RenatoSilva> alguem aqui usa pidgin for irc?
<AKINATON> Alguem conhece um bom leitor de Forum para Ubuntu?/
<rafaht> tks renato
<rafaht> =]
<RenatoSilva> rafaht: ue nem ajudei rs
<RenatoSilva> AKINATON: leitor de forum???
<testeNick>  testandocomum.MessageDoCliente@c00025
<testeNick>  testandocomum.MessageDoCliente@1d13272
<kARMAk> Alguém pode me ajudar ? Já tentei compartilhar pasta entre meu windows (Os principal) e ubuntu 10.10 (vmware workstation) de várias formas, shared folder, samba, e não dou conta.
<kARMAk> Alguém pode me ajudar ? Já tentei compartilhar pasta entre meu windows (Os principal) e ubuntu 10.10 (vmware workstation) de várias formas, shared folder, samba, e não dou conta.
<LACabeza> bom dia
<kARMAk> Alguém pode me ajudar ? Já tentei compartilhar pasta entre meu windows (Os principal) e ubuntu 10.10 (vmware workstation) de várias formas, shared folder, samba, e não dou conta.
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> você consegue pingar entre o host ea vm?
<kARMAk> LACabeza, no windows, tem uma rede complexa, com domínios e etc. No ipconfig, detecto o ip como 192.168.0.101, mais quando eu pingo esse IP, ele recebe todos, porém fica como 64bytes, indicando que seria linux, mas é windows.
<LACabeza> vish
<LACabeza> cara, o problema é que eu uso virtual box, nunca nem abri vmware
<kARMAk> fóda =\
<moskvat> qual problema?
<kARMAk> moskvat, não consigo compartilhar uma pasta entre windows x ubuntu (vmware workstation).
<slipttees> kARMAk, instalou o vmware tools?
<moskvat> quem vai compartilhar o windows ou linux
<moskvat> ?
<kARMAk> slipttees, instalei
<kARMAk> com muita dificuldade, mas instalei
<darouca> kARMAk, Usa pastas compartilhadas na configuração do VM
<kARMAk> darouca, já tentei, lí vários tutoriais, mais a pasta /mnt fica sempre vazia, não aparece a pasta compartilhada
<kARMAk> pouco tempo que to mechendo com linux, apanhando demais
<moskvat> kARMAk, o samba ta configurado direitinho?
<darouca> kARMAk, Deixa eu ver se entendi... Você quer configurar uma rede entre Linux e um Windows que está rolando Virutalmente?
<kARMAk> moskvat, pois é, com o samba, a minha dificuldade é a configuração, a rede onde está o windows, possui domínio e não grupo de trabalho. O Samba pede grupo de trabalho na conf, e em todos os tutoriais que achei, a conf do tutorial é diferente da conf do meu samba, o que dificulta mais ainda.
<kARMAk> darouca, isso, o windows é o host principal, e coloquei o ubuntu em uma vmware workstation.
<moskvat> mas seu linux está no mesmo dominio do windows?
<moskvat> ou fora dele?
<darouca> kARMAk, Olha isso: http://goo.gl/H3Yf1
<moskvat> coloca a placa em bridge o configurao um ip e compartilha as pastas no samba
<kARMAk> moskvat, boa pergunta, não sei como verificar isso.
<ProUbuntu> Qual o melhor editor Python para Windows?
<moskvat> no vmware tm um icone de rede
<moskvat> clicka com botao direito e vê como ele está
<kARMAk> darouca, vou ver
<kARMAk> moskvat, , deixa eu ber
<kARMAk> ver*
<kARMAk> moskvat, eu consigo até ver o compartilhamento windows, o nome do meu pc, eu entro e existe 4 pastas: ADMIN$, C$, E$, F$
<kARMAk> darouca, eu uso a vmware
<moskvat> essas pastas são administrador pelo windows
<kARMAk> pois é, através delas não consigo compartilhar nada né
<moskvat> mas você que compartilhar a pasta do linux para o windows, certo?
<kARMAk> isso, quero baixar arquivos no linux, e jogar pro windows
<moskvat> então o samba é que vai compartilhar
<moskvat> e o windows vvai acessar certo?
<darouca> vixi
<kARMAk> moskvat, isso
<moskvat> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-configuracao-avancada/
<moskvat> melhor lugar pra se aprender linux é aqui
<moskvat> valeu Morimoto!!!
<kARMAk> moskvat, vou dar uma lida
<kARMAk> moskvat, darouca, obrigado
<kARMAk> :)
<moskvat> explicação show e fácil de entender
<darouca> Não entendi o motivo daquela configuração não dar certa... Mas faz o seguinte... Coloca o OpenSSH-Server no Ubuntu e entra via Putty nele... Resolvido... Ou via WinSCP
<kARMAk> É pq aqui, recebemos muitos arquivos por pendrive e internet, as máquinas windows tão sempre cheias de vírus, tendo que subir o ghost direto. Agora vamos bloquear pendrive e internet no windows. E baixar arquivos somente pelo ubuntu na máquina virtual.
<kARMAk> E jogar pro windows, e do windows pro servidor.
<kARMAk> Vou ler, valeu :)
<moskvat> putz
<virtu> bah... to com marceneiros em casa
<virtu> sujeira neste frio
<virtu> =(
<virtu> faxineira ja convocada
<kARMAk> Na verdade o responsável pela TI fez as máquinas virtuais também com windows. Eu que estou trocando por ubuntu, muito mais leve/rapido e melhor
<moskvat> kARMAk, tem firewall ai?
<kARMAk> moskvat, acho que sim, pq ?
<moskvat> dá uma pesquisada como funciona e vê se pode te auxiliar
<moskvat> to terminando de configurar um que vai bloquear tudo que for
<moskvat> .exe .scr .dll .cmd .bat e por ai vai
<Mano_Chao> bom dia!
<moskvat> dia!
<RadarZ> bom dia
<rootkit-sh_> bom dia !!
<darouca> Bom dia
<chicognu> minha pendrive n foi reconhecida pelo ubuntu
<chicognu> e agora
<chicognu> ?
<liberie> o kernel reconheceu
<liberie> ?
<chicognu> liberie, erro meu
<chicognu> liberie, n reconheceu em uma das portas
<chicognu> na outra reconheceu
<chicognu> vai entender
<liberie> nada como porta com cabos errados
<liberie> para queimar dispositivos USB :)
<chicognu> lol
<liberie> conheco quem perdeu IPAD2 por isso
<chicognu> liberie, é notebook
<chicognu> :P
<liberie> ;)
<chicognu> liberie, ta dando erro pra formatar agora
<chicognu> unable to open /dev/sdb1
<bgomes> .
<AKINATON> Alguem ai conhece um bom leitor de forum para ubuntu 11?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<paladin``> sexta o/
<testeteste> ???
<LACabeza> Turma
<LACabeza> vcs entendem de iptables?
<LACabeza> eu to tendo um "problema" (na verdade não é problema, mas incomoda"
<LACabeza> que é o seguinte, de tempos em tempos, a minha conexão wireless cai
<gabezao> fale
<LACabeza> e não conecta mais
<LACabeza> certo dia eu reparei que no meu iptables, tem umas regras malucas la
<paladinn> crazy rules
<LACabeza> (que eu nunca configurei pessoalmente, deve ser do firestarter)
<LACabeza> e dae, se eu der um iptables -F
<LACabeza> eu consigo reconectar o wireless
<LACabeza> mas depois de umas 5h cai denovo
<LACabeza> dae eu vou ver, é as crazy rules do iptables voltaram
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> qq será isso?
<gabezao> apt-get purge firestarter
<gabezao> vc ja respondeu
<gabezao> quando vc ta -F ele limpa as regras
<gabezao> do filter
<gabezao> ele deve ta bloqueando
<LACabeza> uai... mas se eu ficar sem firestarter, quem ira me defender?
<gabezao> faz na mão.
<gabezao> vc recebe IP direto?
<LACabeza> apt-get install chapolin-colorado
<LACabeza> não, normalmente por router
<gabezao> então...
<LACabeza> bem, é como seu disse, normalmente com conecto por cabo e não preciso do wireless e quando preciso usar eu consigo, então não preciso desinstalar o firestarter
<LACabeza> vou deixar assim e procurar resolver...
<LACabeza> ja que tenho tempo mesmo
<LACabeza> se fosse o caso de estar me impedindo, eu faria isso
<gabezao> mas é o firestarter mesmo
<LACabeza> sim, com certeza
<LACabeza> mas a minha ideia é eu aprender iptables e assim, corrigir... então, enquanto isso, deixo o firestarter, ele pelo menos vai me proteger localmente (ou não)
<rootkit-sh_> LACabeza: faz o seguinte, cria um script com um iptables -F e agente ele pra rodar de 4 em 4 horas, problema resolvido até você descobrir
<gabezao> oaehhoaehoaehoehoeho
<LACabeza> auehuaehahaeuh
<rootkit-sh_> "agende"
<gabezao> GAMBIARRA MODE ON, perfect
<rootkit-sh_> kkkkkk
<gabezao> gambiarra wins
<gabezao> funciona :)
<LACabeza> claro
<gabezao> eu acho iptables mt legal de se aprender
<gabezao> é intuitivo e mt flexivel
<LACabeza> sim, eu andei estudando
<LACabeza> inclusive, o problema apareceu depois dos meus estudos xD
<LACabeza> eu fico caladim enquanto vcs culpam o firestarter
<gabezao> procura no firestarter
<gabezao> algo pra liberar
<gabezao> sua porta
<gabezao> wlan0
<gabezao> é isso q da zicando
<LACabeza> o que eu ainda não enguli é uns trecos do tipo ppp0, INCHAIN, "tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound '"
<LACabeza> então enquanto isso deixo estar
<LACabeza> quando resolver serei um winner
<LACabeza> agora se isso vier zuar meu eth0, ai sim eu purgo tudo xD
<gabezao> oheahoehohoeaheo
<gabezao> LACabeza, tem q ir com calma
<gabezao> nao saber tudo de uma vez
<gabezao> esses tcps flags teria q estudar o protocolo TCP
<gabezao> hand shake triplo
<gabezao> é um pouco mais fundo
<AKINATON> Galera q programa eu uso no ubuntu para monitorar oq tão fazendo no meu pc enquanto eu não estou.... alguem indica algun
<rootkit-sh_> AKINATON: a pessoa que utiliza tem a sua senha?
<AKINATON> sim, e minha irma, deixo ela usar meu desktop as x
<rootkit-sh_> AKINATON: entendi, voce quer tipo um keylloger para linux?
<AKINATON> Não precisaria de ser um keyloger, podia ser interno mesmo, algo q na hora q tivese em casa podia ver oq foi feito nele, um keyloguer tb e bom, pois podia monitorar daqui do trabalho
<gabezao> deixa a irmã em paz
<gabezao> OHEAHOEHOE
<rootkit-sh_> kkkkk acho que tem vnc pra linux, ou logmein mesmo
<AKINATON> logmein, ou vnc a pessoa sabe q vc ta conectado....
<rootkit-sh_> teamviewer tbm
<AKINATON> eu não quero suporte remoto, eu quero monitoração
<gabezao> 1o, monitorar oq?
<gabezao> SITE?
<gabezao> conversas?
<gabezao> programas abertos?
<AKINATON> oq fazem no meu descktop quando eu não estou
<rootkit-sh_> AKINATON: se vc instalar um keylloger ele gera um log e voce ve tudo que foi  feito quando chegar em casa uai
<gabezao> não conheço uma soluçao tudo em 1.
<AKINATON> e verdade, mais vc conhece algun para linux?
<AKINATON> na verdade um para Ubuntu, pois não conheço keylogers para Ubuntu
<rootkit-sh_> tenho só para windows mas tem varios pra linux por exemplo http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/pykeylogger/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Spiga> monitorando os filhos
<AKINATON> Windows!? a q em casa em PC nenhum entra
<rootkit-sh_> acho que voce sendo adm da maquina nao vai ser dificil encontrar algo para ubuntu
<AKINATON> e vou  fazer mais uma prcura aqui v se encontro algo
<gabezao> <AKINATON> Windows!? a q em casa em PC nenhum entra
<gabezao> pq?
<Spiga> instala o squid
<Spiga> simples.
<Spiga> vc vai ter um bom sistema de monitoração
<gabezao> ele quer monitorar programas Spiga, não só conexão.
<gabezao> ele quer fuxicar a vida da irmã
<gabezao> melhor dizendo.
<AKINATON> e ja pensei em montar uma maquina aqui com o brozilfw para fazer isto
<Pskol> huahuahuahu
<slipttees> 208.67.222.123, 208.67.220.123
<slipttees> DNS com filtro de site pornografia
<slipttees> :D
<Pskol> bota um proxy-msn la ja pega bastante coisa da maninha
<gabezao> É
<gabezao> UM scanhill
<gabezao> ORRA, TAO FALANDO Q A IRMÃ DELE JA ACESSA PORNOGRAFIA
<gabezao> oehaheahoeahoehoahoeaohaeoheohaehoea
<slipttees> AKINATON, coloca um sistema de camera apondato para o monitor e pronto
<slipttees> :D
<Stavale|away> deixa a menina fazer uma graça, po.
<Spiga> quer monitorar programas vai ler log
<Spiga> porra
<gabezao> ela é gata AKINATON ?
<Pskol> deixa q eu monitoro de gaça
<paladinn> Spiga sem palavrao
<AKINATON> gabezao e gata sim, sobe no telhado, caga na area, tem bigode e faz miau....
<Pskol> graça
<gabezao> o Pskol já quer colocar a sonda
<gabezao> na menina
<gabezao> :D
<rootkit-sh_> kkkkkk
<rootkit-sh_> coitada da menina
<rootkit-sh_> deixa ela conversar tranquila AKINATON
<Stavale|away> qnd vc era pivete e batia punheta ngm te monitorava, deixa ela quieta, ué. UOAHWUOAWHEAWE
<Pskol> huwheuwheuhauhweuhuhe
<slipttees> AKINATON, basta uns conselhos
<slipttees> ^^
<slipttees> não use windows e fiquei longe da janela
<slipttees> e não tome Pskol
<slipttees> ^^
<rootkit-sh_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<rootkit-sh_> explica pra ela para nunca ligar a webcam e metade de seus problemas ja estarao resolvidos
<Spiga> deixa menina arrumar os rolos dela.. quem sabe ela te arruma um cunhado cheio da grana.. ai vc estorque o cunhado
<slipttees> AKINATON, quebra a webcam
<Pskol> bota a fonto em 220, dai o pc nao liga
<Pskol> fonte
<Stavale|away> o máximo que pode acontecer é um tchec tchec e uns peitinhos na cam.
<Pskol> pronto
<Spiga> sua irma tem quantos anos mesmo?
<rootkit-sh_> se ele disser mais de 20 vai ser foda kkkkk
<Pskol> kkkkk
<Spiga> se ele falar +18 rapaz eu juro que saiu do canal e nao ajudo mais ninguem
<Pskol> convence ela a entrar no irc aqui no canal
<Stavale|away> AWOEUHAUEHAWE
<AKINATON> Meu Deus... e so falar em Mulher q os menininhos tudo fica oriçado.... eita....
<rootkit-sh_> AKINATON: mas qual é a idade dela mesmo?
<Spiga> que isso cunhado.... pode ser tao agressivo assim
<Spiga> relaxa
<Spiga> o negocio e cimpartilhar.
<Pskol> AKINATON, vc é quem eu acho q é?
<Spiga> compartilhar*
<AKINATON> PSkol, não sou advinho.... não tem como eu responder a sua pergunta...
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> lol.. como odeio dar suporte a sistema MAC oSX muito chato.
<Pskol> AKINATON, vc mora no MT?
<AKINATON> Não... MG
<AKINATON> Aff, minha irma, so tem 11 anos e ta sismada q e "BlackHat" encontrei ela outro dia tc com um noobzinho q tava encinando a ela usar Turkojan, e a retardada tava tentando instalar o Turkojan no Ubuntu... aff
<stokna> olá pessoal, sou novo no Ubuntu, instalei a última versão e estava funcionando tudo ok, mas depois de instalar o VirtualBox os pen-drives pararam de carregar automaticamente. Alguém dá uma dica?
<AKINATON> desmarca as opçoes de USB do VirtualBox...
<AKINATON> stokna e depois q vc desmarcar a op de USB do virtual box, abre alguma vc e instala os adcionais de convidado, ai fexa a vm volta no virtual box e ablita so a primeira op de USB
<stokna> ué, mas meu pen-drive não está aparecendo no Ubuntu e não na VM, apenas mencionei o Virtual Box pq percebi que após instalá-lo ficou assim
<stokna> mas vou tentar assim mesmo
<AKINATON> stoka, da uma lida neste topico v se ajuda: http://www.pcforum.com.br/cgi/yabb/YaBB.cgi?num=1252161060
<rootkit-sh_> vai em sistema - grupos e usuarios - encontra o vboxusers  e clica nele, clica em propriedades e marca seu usuario
<AKINATON> stokna, isto ak creio q resolve: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Debian/Nao-reconhece-USB
<stokna> infelizmente nenhuma das opções
<stokna> através do comando lsusb eu vejo o pendrive, mas ele nao monta mais automaticamente
<stokna> se tivesse como eu saber qual sdb ele é, já ajudaria para montar manualmente
<AKINATON> stoka este ultimo link q t mandei encina como deixalo automatico d novo
<m1ch3l> Pessoal como eu instalo o RPM no Slackware? TO desesperado!
<AKINATON> m1ch3l: da uma lida nisto aqui, creio q vai te ajudar: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-pacotes-RPM-no-Slackware-13.0
<Spiga> eh ... acho melhor vc transformar ele em tgz
<m1ch3l> cls
<Spiga> pelo alien alguma coisa nao lembro bem
<AKINATON> Galera ta na hora de aprender a usar a pesquisa do google em....
<_otherside_> alguém conhece algum programa bom para manipular o squid
<stokna> AKINATON obrigado pela ajuda, mas o problema neste poste é de conflito de irq, o que não é o meu caso.
<AKINATON> _otherside_ conheço um sistema operacional, o brazilfw, e o melhor squid do mercado
<_otherside_> AKNATON muito obrigado pela ajuda mais quero configurar ele...em servidores ubuntu ou openSUSE
<AKINATON> _otherside_ da uma olhada neste post, ve se te ajuda em algo: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Squid
<gabezao> manipular você diz oq?
<gabezao> administrar?
<gabezao> ou alguma interface que configure pra você?
<_otherside_> gabezao é isso mesmo administrar
<gabezao> _otherside_, webmin
<gabezao> acho q é isso
<gabezao> vc consegue
<_otherside_> gabezao muito obrigado vou da uma olhada nisso...agradeço des de já
<_otherside_> gabezao conhece o GADMIM
<gabezao> não..
<gabezao> eu adminitro o meu na unha mesmo
<gabezao> OHEAHOEA
<rootkit-sh_> alguem tem convite do google para me fornecer 1?
<rootkit-sh_> por favor
<rafaht> olá!
<rafaht> estou tendo esse problema quando ligo o notebook: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636543/
<rafaht> mas não consigo resolver, achei um tópico com ele, e ao que parece foi resolvido...
<rafaht> mas não consigo entender as instruções do mesmo direito.
<rafaht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9072878
<rafaht> alguém pode me dar uma mão, uma luz acerca disso?
<rafaht> e por falta de entendimento, tenho receio de aplicá-las e ter mmais problemas depois
<rafaht> estou pegando o meu fstab e já coloco ele aqui.
<rafaht> o fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636549/
<rafaht> alguém pode me dar uma mão? =p
<rafaht> ....
<alanteixeira> opa rafaht
<rafaht> olá!
<rafaht> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> Quando ligo meu notebook, recebo essa mensagem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636543/
<rafaht> não sei como proceder para resolver.
<ZandreBran> rafaht, ôlas; tente fazer o carregamento pelo modo de recuperação e veja se ele carrega
<rafaht> zandrebran Não carrega, tentei ontem e deu o mesmo erro.
<rafaht> zandrebran, tipo, vem um monte de texto e depois dá o mesmo erro.
<ZandreBran> putz rafaht. mas já tentou rodar o live ou uma mini-distro e reinstalar o grub?
<rafaht> vou tentar rodar o live-cd, mas o único live-cd que funciona aqui é o do ubuntu 9.10, tenho placa SiS
<rafaht> e o meu ubuntu instalado é o 10.10, por meio de upgrades a partir de um 9.10
<rafaht> aí preciso de ajuda nesse ponto, para instalar o grub.
<rafaht> reinstalar o grub, digo.
<rafaht> rodando o live-cd...
<rafaht> zandrebran =)
<ZandreBran> rafaht, vou ter que procurar porque faz um milhão de anos que não faço isto.
<rafaht> sem problemas, fico no aguardo zandrebran!
<ZandreBran> e ai rafaht
<ZandreBran> rafaht, segue: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<AKINATON> Alguem ai conhece um bom leitor de forum para ubuntu 11?
<rafaht> zandrebran, tem problema o meu cd ser do ubuntu 9.10 e o ubuntu instalado ser o 10.10?
<ZandreBran> não
<rafaht> ou ele vai baixar o grub da internet - eu já estou conectado^?
<ZandreBran> pega a primeira dica do link que passei, rafaht
<rafaht> hurum
<ZandreBran> rafaht, mas presta muita atenção, porque sempre pode ficar pior :)
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> dedos cruzados, vou reiniciar
<rafaht> zandrebran, não adiantou
<rafaht> ainda mostra o mesmo erro
<ZandreBran> rafaht, é. não sei o que fazer então. se restaurar o grub não funfa e ele não consegue levantar o init; reinstala :(
<rafaht> assim
<rafaht> ele mostra a tela do grub, pede pra selecionar uma distro
<rafaht> ai seleciono a primeira, j´á tentei as outras tb
<rafaht> mas aí fica o _ piscando
<rafaht> e mostra o erro.
<rafaht> eu não queria ter que reinstalar, pois não tenho bkp da minha virtualbox
<rafaht> e to com arquivos que preciso lá =/
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-02
<rafaht> alguém aí pode me dar uma m~ão com meu problema? http://paste.ubuntu.com/636543/ e já tentei reinstalar o grub e nada...
<ZandreBran> rafaht, coloca o live, espeta um pen, monta a partição de teu home e copia. já tentou isto ao menos para ter seu backup?
<rafaht> haha,  meu home é muito longo...
<rafaht> mas o problema é como reutilizar o disco do virtualbox depois
<rafaht> eu fiz isso outra vez, mas nem adiantou, perdi todo o "hd" virtual do vbox...
<rafaht> e o meu home já está em uma partição separada
<rafaht> mkas o vbox não reconheceu aquele arquivo de hd, por assim dizer
<ZandreBran> rafaht, estranho. tenho meu separado tb com o virtualbox com vários disco e sempre que preciso reinstalar funciona. mas tiver o disco VDI do VB não tem como perder.
<ZandreBran> rafaht, tenho que sair. segunda estou de volta. boa sorte.
<rafaht> =/
<darouca> Boa noite galera... Qual o melhor site para um grupo trabalho ao mesmo tempo em um código?
<edenc> darouca: github.com
<darouca> edenc, tks... Vou olhar... ;)
<darouca> edenc, Ele não permite a edição em conjunto...
<xispirito> darouca, algum de vocês pode abrir um screen e fazer uma sessão comunitária
<edenc> darouca: como não, o kernel do linux é desenvolvido usando ele
<edenc> quer dizer, usando git
<darouca> xispirito, Não entendi... rs
<edenc> mas, se você precisa de edição em real time, pode fazer o que o xispirito falou
<darouca> edenc, Ué... Por que não deu aqui?
<darouca> Sim... Seria real time...
<darouca> Mas eu não entendi o que o xispirito falou
<darouca> rsrs
<xispirito> darouca, screen é um aplicativo que te permite ter mais de uma janela em um mesmo tty, e permite dois ou mais usuários trabalharem juntos, remotamente
<darouca> xispirito, Vou olhar agora... ;) tks
<xispirito>  cara, firemacs e LoL, a web volta a ter graça =)
<megalinux> afro
<megalinux> hello
<megalinux> alguen
<vitorlobo_> Boa noite Pessoal ....convido todos vocês interessados em aprender e praticar o que estão aprendendo ou que ainda desejam aprender sobre programação em um Challenge , desafio, bem divertido e organizado. Para participar, basta acessar o fórum: [b][blue]http://pzim.forumeiros.com/f1-a-competicao [/b]( lá vocês encontrarão as regras, e saberão do que se trata com mais detalhes).
<vitorlobo_> licensed, aproveita e ve ae
<vitorlobo_> =D
<Maninho> =p
<introuble> alguem entende de algoritmo com probabilidade?
<paladinn> falai
<introuble> Tenho um gerador de labirinto aleatório. Ele testa pra cada célula se ela é aberta ou parede. O usuário digita o tamanho do labirinto, n x n. O programa gera um labirinto com p = 0.001 (perto de zero quer dizer mais provável da célula estar bloqueada). Daí ele testa se tem caminho do canto superior esquerdo ao inferior direito. Ele gera 100 labirintos aleatórios com p = 0.001. Depois de 100 vezes ele soma p = p + 0.001. Se pra c
<introuble> ada p, em 100 vezes, nenhum labirinto tem solução, ele repete. Na hora que pra um certo p, um labirinto em 100 tiver solução, ele para de repetir.
<introuble> Mas esse algoritmo é lento, se vc digitar 100 x 100, vai levar 1 semana pra calcular........
<introuble> se vc digitar p = 0.00000000000000001, pra um labirinto de 3 x 3, tb vai levar mil anos pra calcular
<paladinn> esse gerador é bom
<paladinn> cara tem umas listas de email que é especifico disso
<introuble> q gerador q é bom?
<introuble> esse?
<paladinn> o seu
<paladinn> só q não é ainda probabilidade da probabilidade da probablidade
<paladinn> ai vira matriz
<xispirito> e pra que serve essa frescurada =)
<xispirito> ?
 * xispirito troll gogogo"
<introuble> ele gera uma matriz aleatória de 0 e -1
<introuble> qualquer q seja a probabilidade, se não for zero, então posso gerar um trilhão de labirintos q uma hora um deles vai ter solução
<brasiil6699> olaaa!
<UdontKnow> heh
<_orthesite_> alguém aqui conhece o GADMIN-SQUID é GADMIN-SAMBA
<UdontKnow> pq o caps?
<_orthesite_> é assim que escreve...não é permitido no canal
<UdontKnow> ninguem disse isso
<orthesite> alguém aqui conhece ou tem um tutorial bom sobre o squid
<orthesite> ou samba
<s0n1c-> alguem ON?
<LACabeza> opa
<s0n1c-> eae LACabeza
<s0n1c-> entende de IRC? tipo queria saber se tem como eu por um BOT no meu canal?
<s0n1c-> tipo, diferente do chanserv com o nome que eu quiser
<s0n1c-> por exemplo R2-D2
<LACabeza> entendo não, uso irc a pouco tempo
<LACabeza> no maximo, sei recomendar o google... =/
<s0n1c-> LACabeza, hm, então ta, isso eu ja estou fazendo... uahhsss mais Obrigado de qualquer forma :D
<LACabeza> não há de quê
<s0n1c-> LACabeza, gosta do que manim?
<s0n1c-> programação? etc... ?
<LACabeza> sim
<LACabeza> sou consultor
<s0n1c-> aé? que legal em
<LACabeza> trabalho com consultoria e suporte para o erp Ems2 e Ems5, da datasul
<LACabeza> e uso linux por gostar mesmo ^^
<s0n1c-> LACabeza, tb manim, uso linux por gostar mesmo
<Daniel___> o ubuntu que serve para instalar onde nao tem sistema operacional
<Daniel___> digo, o disco que imagem que tem no site?
<Daniel___> ubuntu-11.04-desktop.iso
<LACabeza> sim
<Daniel___> gravei em um dvd, coloquei um hd novo no micro, mais o diz que nao tem boot no cd
<Daniel___> tem alguma forma correta de gravar o disco? eu somente copie e gravei no dvd
<ubuntero> Daniel___, como assim, copiou e gravou?
<Daniel___> estava um arquivo de ar eu descompactei e copie os arquivos para o dvd, e gravei no disco, usando o wind
<LACabeza> se ele tiver gravado um cd de dados com a iso a dentro eu vou rir xD
<LACabeza> não não meu amigo
<LACabeza> pega o nero (ou qualquer outro programa)
<ubuntero> Daniel___, não tem que descompactar
<LACabeza> de dentro dele, seleciona "gravar imagem"
<ubuntero> Daniel___, tem que gravar uma imagem de disco
<LACabeza> dae vc seleciona a iso
<LACabeza> e burn!
<Daniel___> blz,ja to fazendo novamente,
<Daniel___> valeu, obrigado
<Daniel___> a instalação de impressora é complexa?
<ubuntero> Daniel___, geralmente tem que ligar a impressora e aguardar que ela é instalada
<Daniel___> ok, comprei um hd novo e conectei ele no micro, desconectando o antigo.
<Daniel___> disk boot failure, insert sistem disk and press enter
<kARMAk> Amigos, to usando o samba para compartilhar  uma pasta entre ubuntu (vmware workstation) e windows (host principal em rede windows com domínio/servidor)
<kARMAk> No windows, encontro a pasta compartilhada, mas não consigo acessar
<darouca> kARMAk, Permissão... Tentou compartilhar daquele jeito que falei ontem? Sem ser via samba?
<darouca> kARMAk, Acesse o VM selecione a imagem, clique em Configurações. Vá na ultima opção do lado esquerdo.
<darouca> Pasta compartilhadas.
<darouca> Adicione a pasta lá.
<darouca> Inicie o sistema e a pasta vai estar como um disco adicional.
<sandrossv> Alguem ai ta no fisl ?
<UdontKnow> nao eu
<kARMAk> darouca, só que parece que tem que ter o vmtools instalado, e tá dado uns erros esquisitos na hora de instalar ele
<darouca> kARMAk, Quais erros?
<kARMAk> no final da instalação, ela não acha um diretório, onde fica o source do kernel, algo assim
<kARMAk> darouca,  e como eu comecei a mecher com linux agora, não consegui resolver
<darouca> kARMAk, Eu preciso dar uma saída... Mas da uma olhada nisso: http://goo.gl/3wt3o
<kARMAk> ok, valeu
<linux-user> Veja materiais vibrando em câmera super-lenta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4s2UwKm7dc&feature=player_embedded
<Danniel> olá pessoal!
<Danniel> qual distro é mais recomendada para iniciantes? Mandriva ou Ubuntu?
<adorilson> Danniel, tem certeza q vc perguntar isso em uma lista de Ubuntu? :p
<vicentimartins>  bom dia meu povoooo
<adorilson> bem, eu não conheço Mandriva para dar qq parecer, mas o Ubuntu é bastante recomendado sim
<vicentimartins> estou tendo uns probleminhas aqui com o ZendServerCE, alguem se dispoe a ajudar?!
<Danniel> hahahahhahahaha
<Danniel> sim, pq veio mandriva no pc :)
<Danniel> e aí, por exemplo, pra instalar o chrome só tem lá debian/ubuntu e fedora/opensuse
<adorilson> Danniel, acredito q vc possa instalar com o do Fedora
<adorilson> Fedora e Mandriva usam o mesmo sistema de empacotamento, o RPM
<Danniel> massa, vou tentar
<Danniel> valeu
<adorilson> salva engano
<Danniel> ah, outra coisa, a comunidade o ubuntu parece mais ativa
<Danniel> :)
<Danniel> como faço pra testar o ubuntu sem desinstalar o mandriva e mantendo os meus arquivos?
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, mas você tem sua home separa do raiz na partição do ubuntu...?!
<Danniel> nem peguei o ubuntu ainda
<Danniel> e tb não sei como particionar para colocar o home em outro lugar
<peregrinator_six> sabe ver se você tem a raiz separada da sua hom...?!
<peregrinator_six> "/" separada da "/home"
<adorilson> Danniel, qd vc estiver instalando, o instalar vai perguntar se vc qr usar o disco inteiro, ou manter o sistema existente
<adorilson> entao é só escolher o espaço para cada um deles
<adorilson> agora, qt a deixar a /home separada, tem um passo a mais, mas nada de outro mundo
<Danniel> peregrinator_six: tenho o / e abaixo o /home
<peregrinator_six> entõa parece que se tem um separado do outro, fivca mais simples pra você...
<peregrinator_six> *então..
<peregrinator_six> sua raiz é o seu sistema e sua home é onde se tem seus arquivos preferencias...
<peregrinator_six> só não mexer na /home e formatar sua / raiz...
<peregrinator_six> joga o sistema que você que na sua raiz...
<Danniel> dá pra usar os dois?
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> usar os dois...?!
<peregrinator_six> tipo formatar e suar os dois expaços...!?
<peregrinator_six> *espaços...
<peregrinator_six> é isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> Danniel, veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://ubuntued.info/como-actualizar-a-versao-do-ubuntu-com-particao-home
<peregrinator_six> vou ali...
<AKINATON> alguem pode me dizer os comandos do no-ip no ubuntu?
<AKINATON> Quando eu fecho o Xchat mandando ele minimizar na bandeja ele some no Ubuntu 11
<AKINATON> alguem sabe uma forma de arrumar isto
<AKINATON> alguem sabe como eu fasso para ver as configurações do noip2??
<rafaht> boa tarde!
<rafaht> meu notebook acabou a bateria anteontem e quando fui ligar, dei de cara com essa mensagem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636543/
<rafaht> na tentativa de resolver, fui ver a pasta /var/lib e ao que me consta, não tem esses arquivos :S
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636990/
<rafaht> e aí, alguém pode me dar uma mão pra resolver? tá fogo ficar sem notebook =/ e usar o PC dos pais, que não tem nenhum dos meus arquivos...
<Geowany> olá, miguxos!
<guilherme> alguém pode tirar uma duvida minha sobre dhcp3
<illuminarch> boa tarde povo
<guilherme> illuminarch, hey
<illuminarch> oi guilherme
<illuminarch> :)
<guilherme> to com uma duvida aki, sera que tu pode me ajudar?
<illuminarch> guilherme, se eu souber...faça a pergunta !
<guilherme> to usando o ubuntu 11.04
<guilherme> instalei ontem
<guilherme> ele veio com o dhcpd nativo
<guilherme> oq eu queria é instalar o dhcp3
<guilherme> dhcp3-server
<guilherme> instalei mas o sistema continua usando o anterior/nativo
<AKINATON> tem alguem ai que entende bem de Ubuntu q queira se tornar autor no meu blog? Lembrando q não ganha nada, e so mesmo para fins educativos....
<guilherme> AKINATON, opa!
<illuminarch> guilherme dai voce teria que romover
<illuminarch> remover
<guilherme> ja fiz
<illuminarch> e deixar só um
<illuminarch> e quando reiniciar voce rodar o comando
<AKINATON> guilherme opa
<illuminarch> # dhclient
<illuminarch> pra renovar o ip
<illuminarch> Porém guilherme, nao percebo muita diferença...
<illuminarch> ao menos pra mim que apenas quero um ip, qualquer um serve
<illuminarch> voce tem alguma atividade em especifico ?
<guilherme> to criando um fake acess point
<illuminarch> ah certo
<illuminarch> entao voce tera que remover...
<illuminarch> ou um ou outro
<AKINATON> tem alguem ai que entende bem de Ubuntu q queira se tornar autor no meu blog? Lembrando q não ganha nada, e so mesmo para fins educativos....
<guilherme> AKINATON, me chama no pvt
<illuminarch> AKINATION chama pro off ou pvt
<illuminarch> :)
<rafaht> se alguém puder me ajudar, eu agradeço p=
<rafaht> =p
<guilherme> illuminarch, parece que fica um fix em algum lugar
<illuminarch> guilherme voce compreendeu ?
<illuminarch> nao... acredito que nao!
<illuminarch> é bem simples
<illuminarch> faça o teste
<illuminarch> reinicie o micro
<illuminarch> e rode o comando
<guilherme> ok
<illuminarch> mas aconselho voce baixar o programa
<illuminarch> ops
<illuminarch> baixar o pacote
<illuminarch> dhcpd
<illuminarch> e deixar ele em off
<illuminarch> qualquer coisa voce instalar
<illuminarch> *instalar e remove
<illuminarch> mas ao menos com algumas pessoas funcionou
<illuminarch> e nao tiveram problemas
<illuminarch> guilherme alguma duvida ?
<guilherme> vou tentar aqui e te falo
<illuminarch> ta joia
<illuminarch> fico no guardo
<AKINATON> guilherme ja to la
<Geowany> guilherme: você instalou o dhcp server para pegar ip na rede?
<Geowany> na sua maquina cliente?
<Geowany> ou você tá rodando um servidor dhcp pra servir clientes na rede?
<illuminarch> Geowany, ele quer apenas trocar o pacote
<illuminarch> lol
<AKINATON> tem alguem ai que entende bem de Ubuntu q queira se tornar autor no meu blog? Lembrando q não ganha nada, e so mesmo para fins educativos....
<guilherme> Geowany,
<guilherme> cara
<guilherme> quero gerar ip pra um acess point
<Geowany> guilherme: quer gerar ip pra ap?
<Geowany> explique melhor
<Geowany> vc quer que sua maquina pegue as configurações de rede automaticamente do ap?
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar? :B
<Geowany> fala rafaht
<rafaht> meu notebook acabou a bateria anteontem e quando fui ligar, dei de cara com essa mensagem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/636543/
<rafaht> na tentativa de resolver, fui ver a pasta /var/lib e ao que me consta, não tem esses arquivos :S
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636990/
<rafaht> e aí, alguém pode me dar uma mão pra resolver? tá fogo ficar sem notebook =/ e usar o PC dos pais, que não tem nenhum dos meus arquivos...
<rafaht> ;p
<ubuntero> rafaht, fica só nesta mensagem e não vai para frente?
<rafaht> ubuntuero, fica só nessa mensagem, e se tento dar ctrl + alt + del, dá erro.
<Geowany> rafaht: pode ter corrompido seu sistema de arquivos no desligamento incorreto
<Geowany> tenta corrigir com o fsck
<Geowany> usando um livecd
<rafaht> geowany, um momento, irei tentar.
<rafaht> geowany, é preciso montar a partição?
<Geowany> # fsck -p /dev/sda1
<rafaht> ok =p
<Geowany> sendo que /dev/sda1 seja sua raiz
<rafaht> vou ligar aqui e já te retorno.
<Geowany> vou dar uma deitada
<Geowany> to só o lixo
<rafaht> haha
<Geowany> trampei hoje até uma da manhã
<rafaht> valeu!
<Geowany> e voltei 8 da manhã pro trampo de novo
<rafaht> espero que consiga resolver com esse comando :s
<AKINATON> tem alguem ai que entende bem de Ubuntu q queira se tornar autor no meu blog? Lembrando q não ganha nada, e so mesmo para fins educativos....
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém já tem experiência com uso das restrições pelo PAM usando o arquivo /etc/security/time.conf ?  Não consigo fazer esse nengócio funcionar...  :-/
<jorge> galera alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<AKINATON> se vc não falar qual o problema creio q não
<jorge> seguinte, eu to tentando rodar o aicrack ng
<jorge> mais quando estou rodando o comando
<jorge>  sudo airodump-ng -w prueba -c(canal da rede) mon0
<jorge> ele me retorna a seguinte mensagem
<jorge> CH 11 ][ Elapsed: 3 mins ][ 2011-07-02 13:44 ][ fixed channel mon0: -1
<jorge> e o correto não é ele ter este fixed channel mon0 -1
<guilherme> jorge, tu manja de quebrar senha wep de acess point ?
<rafaht> fiz o paste como o geowany falou... mas aparentemente, está tudo certo:
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637008/
<rafaht> vou tentar um reboot.
<AKINATON> o comando e: airodump-ng  -c (Canal) -w (Nome do arquivo de captura) --bssid (Bssid da rede) wlan0
<jorge> guilherme, não se se o fato é de eu estar usando o ubuntu 11.04
<rafaht> não adiantou, mesmo erro (
<jorge> mais no 9.04 eu conseguia
<rafaht> e aí, alguém pode me ajudar? =(
<jorge> guilherme, já tentei o seguinte comando e tbm não funcionou
<AKINATON> cara tem muitas placas q não aceitam a injeção de pacotes, neste caso, vc tera q repetindo o comando ate ele encontrar o canal
<jorge> airodump-ng --channel 11 --bssid (mac do roteador) -w (nome do arquivo a ser gravado) mon0
<jorge> AKINATON, será que está placa é compativel
<jorge> pois eu usava ela
<jorge>  Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<AKINATON> testei o comando ak no meu Ubuntu 11 e o aircrack leu direitinho
<jorge> eu sempre usei ela pra quebrar rede sem fio!
<jorge> pois é ler ele lê direito
<jorge> mais quando eu tento o seguinte comando
<jorge> sudo aireplay-ng -1 30 -e (nome da rede) -a (mac do roteador) -h (mac da placawifi) mon0
<jorge> ele me retorna dizendo que não estou no mesmo canal do mac
<AKINATON> cara tenta reinstalar o drive da sua placa wireless, vai ver q o sistema identifivcou ela como uma placa q não aceita injeção de pacotes
<jorge> mais o engraçado é ele sobe direitinho quando eu rodo sudo airmon-ng start lan0
<jorge> mais vou tentar agora
<AKINATON> cara este comando do airodump q vc ta tentando e o de criar o arquivo de pacote, se nem dele vc ta passando e problema com sua placa mesmo
<jorge> ele passa
<jorge> o comando passa do airodump
<jorge> direitinho
<jorge> só que ele não tá fixando o canal tá intendendo
<AKINATON> perguntar... e nesta maquina q vc ta conectado no xchat?
<AKINATON> em jorge, vc ta usando o aircrack nesta maquina q vc ta usando o xchat?
<jorge> sim
<jorge> sim
<jorge> to dim
<AKINATON> Aff... cara vc ta conectado... como vc vai monitorar a rede se ela ta em uso
<jorge> seguinte
<jorge> eu to usando internet no meu celular nẽ
<jorge> eu to usando internet no meu celular né
<jorge> ancorei o galaxys usb e ele criou uma interface
<AKINATON> ok da um ifconfig e ve se ta dando as configurações certinho, e depois tenta trocar o mac da sua maquina
<sagat> salve ai pessoal
<AKINATON> salve
<AKINATON> Jorge, sabe trocar o MAC?
<jorge> AKINATON, não!
<jorge> não sei como fazer
<AKINATON> Jorge: comando "macchanger --mac (entra aqui com o mac lembrando q ele e feito de 6 colunas dois caracteres em cada coluna tipo 12:34:56:78:90:00 ) "
<jorge> certo e eu coloco qualquer mac ?
<semeion> eita AKINATON dando altas dicas ai olha
<AKINATON> sim qualquer mac, pode ate usar este q dei de exemplo ai
<AKINATON> =)
<sagat> o AKINATION voce entende de teredo ?
<AKINATON> sagat; nem sei o q que e isto.... e de comer?
<semeion> AKINATON: e a maquina do cliente la, nao rolou ubuntu nela mesmo ne?
<sagat> TEREDO TUNELLING  é uma forma de fazer um tenel entre ipv4 e ipv6
<semeion> aquilo tava estranho ne cara
<AKINATON> semeion; rodou sim cara, era um problema q não tinha nada a ver com q estavamos mexendo
<semeion> era o que?
<jorge> vou tentar isso agora
<semeion> me conta qual era o problema, pq a gente tentou de tudo
<semeion> eu fiquei pesquisando no google pra ver se era incompatibilidade com a mobo
<semeion> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<AKINATON> semeion, era o chipsete da intel q tava reconhecendo q a placa mae era onboard e não of, dando assim a ela uma nova placa de video que roubava memoria do sistema, mais q não encontrava isto em lugar nenhum, so depois q coloquei a placa de video ofboard e configurei ela direitinho antes de instalar o kernel pae, ai funcionou
<sagat> alguem ai ja usou o unity 2d
<guilherme> pra fazer jogo ?
<sagat> ? comigo ??
<semeion> ahhhhhh
<semeion> e eu cheguei a falar isso em
<semeion> lembra que eu pedi o dmesg e falei da memoria de video?
<semeion> LOL
<sagat> guilherme ?
<semeion> tava todo mundo achando que algo assim mesmo
<sagat> vc conhece guilherme ?
<semeion> AKINATON: vc instalou qual driver de video?
<AKINATON> semeion, mais ai q ta, estes comandos so reconheciam a placa of, a placa onboard q o sistema criou não se encontrava em lugar nenhum....
<Maninho> !ping | vitor-br
<ubottu-br> vitor-br: pong!
<Maninho> !ping | vitorlobo
<AKINATON> instalei o drive 173
<ubottu-br> vitorlobo: pong!
<guilherme> sagat, tem um amigo meu que faz jogos com um tal de unity
<guilherme> eu nao manjo nao
<semeion> AKINATON: no arch linux tem uma forma de adicionar o driver de video ao kernel como um modulo
<semeion> AKINATON: bem, mas entao vc instalou pro seu cliente o ubuntu mesmo?
<semeion> e a placa de TV?
<AKINATON> Cara alguem ai q manja bem de Ubuntu não gostaria de ser um autor no meu blog não? lembrando q não se ganha nada, e somente para fins educativos.
<AKINATON> sim .... coloquei o Ubuntu para ele e ja tive noticias q ele ta gostando muito =)
<semeion> aew =p
<AKINATON> e a placa de TV dele eu troquei por uma com chip encore, q funcionou de ṕrimeira
<sandrossv> Alguem ai ta no fisl ? xD
<pqatsi> hau!
<frede_sch> eu estava
<frede_sch> ja fui embora
<sandrossv> hmm
<pqatsi> indicios dizem que o fisl esse ano foi mais morno do que o do ano passado
<pqatsi> e eu to puto com essa organização infeliz da ASL que ta transformando o fisl em fenasoft
<sandrossv> pqatsi: ano que vem eu venho de novo
<pqatsi> era pra eu ter ido sandrossv
<pqatsi> alias, tomeu um prejuizo monstro por causa da ASL
<pqatsi> sandrossv: http://quickof.leleobhz.org/post/7119062063/comentariosinglorios-fisl12-x-universitarios
<sandrossv> eu só pude vir hj, pq tinha aula -.-
<sandrossv> prova alias, pq se fosse só aula eu matava
<pqatsi> sandrossv: eu ia fazer isso
<pqatsi> mas tinha 2 provas, uma quarta e uma quinta
<pqatsi> e o prof nao quis adiar por conta do evento
<pqatsi> ele disse "Eles deveriam ter pensado nisso se pensam em publico academico"
<pqatsi> e pior que concordo com ele
<pqatsi> :(
<sandrossv> pqatsi: não pensei nisso, nem tentei adiar a prova
<sandrossv> tarde de mais :/ mas no proximo eu venho todos os dias
<AKINATON> Cara alguem ai q manja bem de Ubuntu não gostaria de ser um autor no meu blog não? lembrando q não se ganha nada, e somente para fins educativos.
<sandrossv> vo da uma volta no fisl
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa tarde.
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa tarde!
<pqatsi> duro ter que aguentar esses comentários: http://softwarelivre.org/portal/governos/expectativa-e-corredores-cheios-no-comeco-do-fisl
<Maninho> pqatsi, por que?
<pqatsi> Maninho: comentário de gente que enche o saco porque reclamei de algo que me chagteou
<pqatsi> *chateou
<pqatsi> sendo que o que faltou foi bom senso
<Maninho> pqatsi, lento todos os comentario agora entendi, sei la acho que estes caras gostam de encher, e pensam que ninguém trabalha ou estuda
<sagat> eu defendo a tese do ubuntu
<sagat> oque está precisando ai meu amigo
<pqatsi> o mais legal é
<sagat> AKINATION
<pqatsi> "Muitos universitários que lá estão fizeram caravana com a própria faculdade/universidade. Poucos estão matando aula por isso e por isso tbm existe caravana. "
<pqatsi> Cara, eu mostrei no post, pelo menos 4 universidades grandes, uma delas gaúcha
<pqatsi> em que o semestre termina depois do evento
<sagat> uia
<pqatsi> ultima semana de aulas é SO PROVA
<sagat> alguem ai ta sabendo da conde
<pqatsi> em praticamente qualquer curso
<sagat> condex
<pqatsi> exatamente a semana do fisl
<pqatsi> foi palhaçada
<Maninho> pqatsi, também queria ir, mas deixar meu trabalho por 5 horas quando eu voltar estão todos parados e toda a assistencia parada =|,
<pqatsi> mas vou deixar pra falar disso no meu blog técnico quando terminar minha formulação sobre o porque o torneio suico e injusto no fisl
<pqatsi> afinal, o curso de física tem que servir pra algo ne :D
<Maninho> sem  chance de ir, eventos assim são limitados para que tem tempo todos os dias =[ que não é meu caso
<Maninho> para mim, resta lamentar ficar trabalhando, e planejando para as ferias sair do br, para algo que de na data, foi o que fiz ano passado =]
<Maninho> bom meu rango acabou, vou trabalhar
 * peregrinator_six ...
<tsnovo> alguem sabe fazer tema para tumblr
<tsnovo> ????
<naufragoweb> gente, alguém saberia me dizer onde consigo uma lista dos idiomas disponíveis no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> naufragoweb: apt-cache search l10n
<pqatsi> deve dar uma pacotaiada boa
<pqatsi> brb
<pqatsi> :D
<naufragoweb> perfeito, pqatsi ... valeu...   :)
 * darouca está brincando feio com o server
<felipelinares> ola... alguem pode me passar algum site ou tutorial de codigos basicos di lunux?
<felipelinares> do*
<felipelinares> linux*
<barna> felipelinares, comando de terminal?
<felipelinares> sim
<barna> 1 seg q to pegando o link pra vc!
<felipelinares> ok
<felipelinares> mto obg
<bemlindo> boa tarde ubunteiros
<bemlindo> tenho um adaptador bluetooth usb kayomi
<bemlindo> antes de atualizar para o 11.04 ele funcionava perfeitamente
<bemlindo> porém agora so funciona quando quer
<bemlindo> fica um icone do bluetooth com um "x"
<bemlindo> as vezes eu reinicio o sistema e ele pega mas as vezes nao
<bemlindo> o adaptador esta funcionando pois tenho o ruindow$ 7 em dual-boot
<bemlindo> alguem sabe como resolver esse problema?
<naufragoweb> bemlindo, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<bemlindo> opa vou tentar
<bemlindo> naufragoweb nao resolveu
<naufragoweb> qual a marca e modelo?
<bemlindo> kayomi
<bemlindo> vou ve se pego o modelo aki
<naufragoweb> reiniciou o sistema?
<bemlindo> nao
<bemlindo> vou fazer isso
<bemlindo> naufragoweb: resolveu muito obrigado
<naufragoweb> beleza ...  :)
<barna> felipelinares, caiu a net aki!
<barna> felipelinares, ta ai ainda?
<barna> felipelinares, http://softwarelivre.org/lunga/blog/manual-de-sobrevivencia-linux-por-tales-mendonca
<liuxman> boa noite
<Kazenin> noite é ??
<Kazenin> boa!
<Kazenin> aqui ainda são 17 horas kkkk
<liuxman> putz mano, ate um comprimento o cara tem que reclamar
<Kazenin> zuera mano
<liuxman> ubuntu 11.04 me surprendeu
<liuxman> surpreendeu
<liuxman> pra que usou slack 1.2
<liuxman> pra quem usou slack 1.2
<deadlock> diga não às drogas.
<orthesite> alguém pode me falar qual é a melhor maquina virtual VMware vs VirtualBox
<naufragoweb> depende do que voce considera melhor.... eu uso Virtual Box, pela facilidade de instalação, mas tenho amigos que não abrem mão do VMware
<orthesite> naufragweb eu digo em desempenho...
<orthesite> naufragweb facilidade
<naufragoweb> como eu disse, eu gosto do Virtual Box, pela facilidade sim, pq instalar o VMware no ubuntu é um verdadeiro parto... no desempenho, o Virtual Box sempre me agradou
<orthesite> naufragweb muito me dizem que usa o virtualbox....mais muitos utilizam o vmware
<xGrind> eu prefiro virtualbox
<orthesite> ai galera dão uma olhada http://ubuntued.info/
<naufragoweb> uso ele para emular rede entre maquinas virtuais, já cheguei a usar 10 maquinas no meu PC... lógico que para isso voce tem que ter bastante processamento e memoria
<orthesite> muito bom o site...vamos da uma força para o softlivre
<tkruise> que estranho eu instalo o vim e ele nao aparece no applications/acessories mais
<naufragoweb> o site do ubuntued é um dos meus sites preferidos... muito bom mesmo.... :)
<orthesite> uma pergunta que acho que pode interessar a muita gende...como anda o mercado de trabalho para quem tem certificado lpi...
<orthesite> de preferencia para o sul do pais
<orthesite> ou exterior
<Kazenin> como sempre bom pra quem LPI claro
<Kazenin> falta é gente com LPI
<pqatsi> [02/07-18:32:40] < orthesite> naufragweb eu digo em desempenho...
<pqatsi> kvm se tiver processador com suporte a svm, virtualbox se nao tiver
<pqatsi> a dor de cabeça que você tem com vmware serve somente se voce precisa de um servico empresarial E hardware homologado (sim, vmware simplesmente não se comporta bem em hardware nao homologado, e não comportar bem entenda-se problemas muito escrotos)
<pqatsi> eu uso xen quando preciso de algo mais parrudo
<orthesite> pqatsi estou estudando para tirar certificação então stou emulando uma maquina para não estraga o SO principal..então é pra coisa msmo basica saca
<naufragoweb> xen? não conheço
<orthesite> já ouvir falar muito do xen engruzive ele já vem no openSUSE
<pqatsi> até porque, se for so pra ter linux, uma pvm é incrivelmente mais rapido do que uma hvm
<naufragoweb> http://xen.org/ ......
<orthesite> alguém aceita uma doce de vodika com redbul
<Kazenin> tem o Xen comercial também da Citrix (leia-se Zin igual Xeon que lê-se Zion)
<orthesite> pra ficar ligadão
<rafaht> Olá! Alguém pode me ajudar? Eu preciso atualizar o kernel, por liveCD... o problema é que depois de montar a partição, dá esse erro:
<rafaht> root@ubuntu:/mnt/boot# sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.35-28-generic update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media
<rafaht> alguém aí pode me dar uma luz? estou montando a partição assim: mount -a /dev/sda1 /mnt
<rafaht> tentei só mount, sem o -a, mas também não deu.
<Kazenin> montando partição pelo Live acontece isso?
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar? :p
<rafaht> kazenin ae cara, blz?
<Kazenin> rafaht, beleza man
<Kazenin> sim velho
<rafaht> kazenin, c tem como me ajudar? =p haha sem querer ser chato...
<rafaht> kazenin é que estou mesmo desesperado sabe?
<Kazenin> vc tá montando a partição pelo live e tá dando essa onda aí ?
<rafaht> aham
<Kazenin> faz um fsck nessa partição
<liuxman> então qual e o serviço que mostra o cliente windows na rede
<rafaht> kazenin fiz, mas só recuperou a pasta 'journal'
<rafaht> e o problema é com as outras lá
<rafaht> no mais, deu clean
<liuxman> destrui o meu samba tentando compartilhar a impressora
<rafaht> o que me sugere que está td ,ok =p
<liuxman> #/?
<liuxman> #?
<rafaht> kazenin e tinha um cara de um fórum tentando me ajudar, ele sugeriu pra tentar reinstalar o kernel, pra ver se dá, mas dá esse erro quando dou o comando e ele está off
<Kazenin> destruiu o samba compartilhando uma impressora ?
<liuxman> sim
<Kazenin> ô loko
<Kazenin> tem arquivos nessa partição?
<liuxman> pelo ubuntu 11.04  tem diversos lugares para fazer a mesma coisa
<naufragoweb> caracas! ....
<liuxman> so que quando consegui e reiniciei o compartilhamento saia
<rafaht> kazenin, é a partição que contêm o sistema
<liuxman> dai comecei a destruir tudo
<liuxman> procurando onde fixava a configuração
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<liuxman> triste
<liuxman> agora nao consigo restaurar
<liuxman> alguem sabe a estrutura do samba no ubuntu 11.04 amd 64 bits
<rafaht> acho que o jeito vai ser formatar, né kazenin?
<liuxman> conseguir resgatar usando os arquivos do live cd
<Kazenin> rafaht, brother vc não tá conseguindo nem montar nem fsck então formata mesmo
<rafaht> vou fazer isso, é o jeito =/
<rafaht> to procurando driver pra sis 671/771 pra instalar o 11.04 de uma vez, mas tá brabo...
<naufragoweb> perai.... configurar o samba é coisa facil ...
<liuxman> para fazer impressao do windows 7 no ubuntu ?
<liuxman> windows 7 64 bits
<liuxman> servidor e o ubuntu
<liuxman> ate que conseguir fazer funcionar novamente
<naufragoweb> exatamente
<liuxman> mas agora o ubuntu nao ve a si mesmo e nem ao windows na aba rede
<naufragoweb> qual sua impressora?
<liuxman> ja esta instalada
<liuxman> hp deskjet 1600 series
<liuxman> quanto a isso nao e problema
<liuxman> o chato e reiniciar
<liuxman> dai volta sem serviço
<naufragoweb> calma...
<naufragoweb> primeiro, os computadores tem que estarem ma mesma range de ip
<liuxman> positivo
<liuxman> mesmo grupo de trabalho
<liuxman> cada um compartilhando alguma coisa para se ver pelo menos
<naufragoweb> ok...
<naufragoweb> o compartilhamento de impressoras instaladas no ubuntu para serem visiveis ao windows
<liuxman> ja esta correto quanto a isso
<naufragoweb> tem que ser feitas via http
<liuxman> cups
<liuxman> ?
<naufragoweb> exatamente
<liuxman> entao
<liuxman> esta compartilhada
<naufragoweb> perai um pouquinho que minha net tá uma m$%
<naufragoweb> to pegando umas coisinhas pra voce aqui
<liuxman> o meu problema e nao conseguir ver mais o windows ou o linux no filebrowser do ubuntu
<liuxman> o chato e conhecer todos os arquivos relacionados ao serviço
<liuxman> alguem conhece a estrutura dos serviços cups e samba ?
<naufragoweb> cara... ta feia a coisa aqui, viu...
<liuxman> kkk
<liuxman> resolvi mano
<naufragoweb> liuxman .... sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<liuxman> resolvi pelo synaptic
<liuxman> destrui toda a configuracao, removi ate a pasta do samba de etc
<naufragoweb> opa... boas noticias!
<liuxman> depois copiei novamente o default do samba do live cd
<liuxman> e reinstalei todos os programas da canonical
<liuxman> ou seja o que vem da instalacao padrao
<liuxman> detalhe
 * Geowany dá palmadas em Kazenin
<naufragoweb> olha... o system config é bacana pq voce edita tudo em modo grafico... vale a pena instalar ele
<Kazenin> Geowany, aqui??
<liuxman> se vc deleta a pasta samba do etc como root mesmo reinstalando tudo ela nao volta
<Kazenin> Geowany, #linux vlife
<liuxman> agora nao consigo entender como funciona a estrutura do samba
<naufragoweb> boa ....
<liuxman> as pastas e arquivos que recebem a configuracao
<liuxman> para fazer backup toda vez que se altera algo
<liuxman> seria uma boa
<Geowany> Eli Eli! Lama sabactani!
<liuxman> buteco doido mesmo e o android
<Geowany> (18:39:10) liuxman: agora nao consigo entender como funciona a estrutura do samba
<Geowany> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<Geowany> Boa leitura!
<liuxman> putz mano
<liuxman> kkkk
<liuxman> novidade kkkk
<Geowany> novidade?
<Geowany> E porque não seria?
<liuxman> isso ai eu conheço faz quase 10 anos irmao
<liuxman> o lance e descomplicar
<Geowany> conhece mas não consegue entender
<liuxman> claro
<liuxman> ainda nao conheço o suficiente para fazer manualmente
<liuxman> usando o vi por exemplo
<Geowany> http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/configurando-samba/
<Geowany> e porque tem que ser o vi?
<liuxman> voce conhece a estrutura
<liuxman> ?
<Geowany> liuxman: tenho vários servidores samba em produção
<sagat> voltei
<sagat> boa noite
<liuxman> funcionando de que forma
<Geowany> sagat: dá um tiger kick aí no liuxman
<liuxman> ldap ou share
<Geowany> ele ta com preguiça de ler a documentação oficial do samba
<Geowany> liuxman: auth no ad
<liuxman> coisa pouca kkkk
<liuxman> active directory
<liuxman> logando por usuario
<liuxman> tem mais algum serviço rodando
<liuxman> su
<liuxman> seguinte irmao
<Geowany> o que vc quer fazer com o samba?
<liuxman> vou reiniciar pra ver se isso aqui vai perder a configuraçao
<liuxman> eu basicamente ja fiz
<liuxman> compartilhamento simples sem senha
<liuxman> da ultima vez ao reiniciar ele voltou sem o serviço
<Geowany> http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/servidor-rede-local/
<liuxman> o que estou tentando fazer e fixar isso por qualquer aplicacao grafica
<liuxman> nem quero mais saber de editar o smb.conf
<liuxman> entende
<Geowany> usa o swat
<Geowany> mas pra fazer isso de forma simples
<liuxman> putz mano
<Geowany> é só seguir esse tuto aí
<liuxman> realmente
<liuxman> faz tanto tempo que nem lembrava mais
<liuxman> swat http://localhost: ????
<Geowany> mais facil que configurar um samba assim, só sentar num pudim
<liuxman> qual era a porta disso
<Kazenin> se não me engano é 901
<Geowany> 901 sim Kazenin
<liuxman> mas e isso mesmo
<Geowany> Kazenin: hedgewars mais tarde hein!
<Kazenin> Geowany, eu li lá o www.samba.org/samba/docs =D
<Geowany> Don't run! Don't be a coward!
<Kazenin> Geowany, pode crer vou tá por aqui
<tkruise> do torrent do ubuntu é esse Transmission?:
<tkruise> *o
<liuxman> putz mano eu ja li isso tudo no tempo do conectiva
<Kazenin> Geowany, get up to fight or give up and die!
<Geowany> Kazenin: velho, eu não perco mais tempo procurando tutorial escroto não
<Geowany> só se for alguma coisa rapida
<liuxman> eu usei ate caldeira
<liuxman> caldera
<Geowany> as vezes se perde mais tempo com um pequeno tutorial mal escrito do que com uma extensa documentação oficial
<Kazenin> Geowany, documentação tem uma sequencia né pow... basta seguir
<Kazenin> é tipo ler um livro
<liuxman> receita de bolo quebra galho mano mas depois de ficar queimando com isso o cara nao consegue mais ler doc official
<liuxman> eu sei que exite muita coisa pra ler
<Geowany> Kazenin: a wiki oficial do squid está sendo minha biblia
<Geowany> kkkk
<liuxman> so que o padrao e muito chato
<liuxman> kkkk
<Kazenin> Geowany, beginning, middle and end
<liuxman> squid outra tranqueira louca
<Geowany> Kazenin: a proxima coisa que vou testar é isso aqui
<Geowany> http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/Authenticate/NtlmWithGroups
<Kazenin> just like that !
<liuxman> proxy super fodastico
<Geowany> Kazenin: só a merda do win7 que desabilitou o ntml
<Geowany> Kazenin: diz a ms que é por segurança
<Geowany> -.-'
<Geowany> mas quem é a ms pra falar de segurança hein
<Kazenin> Geowany, tão seguro que tem um virus que se instala na MBR e que roda antes do sistema inicia (ô seguro)
<liuxman> piada mesmo
<Kazenin> Geowany, http://www.neoseganet.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46173
<liuxman> hoje a coisa esta tao boa que vc loga no swat e o chrome ja quer traduzir kkkkk
<naufragoweb> já que estamos falndo em samba e afins, alguém aqui já consegui fazer loadbalance em links adsl no ubuntu server?
<liuxman> agora web cam no cliente msn do linux ainda e uma barreira
<liuxman> aqui nao funcionou de jeito maneira
<liuxman> amsn, emesene, pidin e o raio
<Geowany> Kazenin: (18:57:33) naufragoweb: j? que estamos falndo em samba e afins, algu?m aqui j? consegui fazer loadbalance em links adsl no ubuntu server?
<liuxman> eu nunca tentei
<liuxman> so tenho uma entrada wan
<Geowany> naufragoweb: eu ja fiz
<liuxman> alias so tenho uma operadora
<liuxman> se bem que talvez de pra usar adsl e 3g
<Geowany> naufragoweb: e ja fiz qos com htb
<liuxman> e possivel ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-07-03
<naufragoweb> tem um cliente meu que me questionou isso essa semana, eu disse a ele que iria ver a possibilidade de trocar os servidor BFw dele por um ubuntu server
<Geowany> naufragoweb: cara, eu não curto ubuntu como server
<liuxman> qual e a queixa
<Geowany> naufragoweb: vou dar uma saida
<naufragoweb> hummm... pq ?
<Geowany> Kazenin: tem como tu helpar o naufragoweb?
<Geowany> vou pra pizzaria
<Geowany> mais tarde to de volta
<naufragoweb> blz....  brow... inté
<Geowany> fui
<Geowany> naufragoweb: eu fiz um script basico, só teoria msmo
<Geowany> o Kazenin que testou e funfou
<naufragoweb> po ... depois passa ele pra gente
<naufragoweb> blz?
<Geowany> naufragoweb: achei
<Geowany> peraeee
<Geowany> naufragoweb: http://pastebin.com/Kc0jxw7h
<liuxman> swat e muito baba
<naufragoweb> valeu!!!!
<Geowany> fui
<liuxman> gracias irmao
<naufragoweb> já tá salvo.... thank's mesmo!
<liuxman> kkk
<liuxman> agora vou testar o zoneminder
<naufragoweb> que blz de script! .... vou adaptar as variaveis e testar amanha...
<Kazenin_mafia> oi
<Kazenin_mafia> perdi alguma coisa?
<naufragoweb> estavamos falando sobre loadbalance e ubuntu server com o Geowany, mas ele teve que se retirar
<Kazenin> rapaz
<Kazenin> ele me passou um script
<Kazenin> eu tive de fazer algumas adaptações pra mim
<Kazenin> mas não tenho conhecimentos profundos em load balance
<Kazenin> só rodei e funfoi
<Kazenin> funfou*
<Kazenin> KISS
<Kazenin> quiser eu disponibilizo
<naufragoweb> é.. eu to lendo o script aqui... tá bem escrito mesmo
<Kazenin> Geowany é muito bom bom Iptables.....
<Kazenin> bom com*
<naufragoweb> eu vou ver se onsigo adaptar ele para rotas estaticas também
<Kazenin> beleza
<naufragoweb> mas para balanceamento por igual tá showww
<Kazenin> tá sussa
<Kazenin> pra mim foi rodar e funfar
<naufragoweb> o florida são os sites https.... com esse metodo dá m$#&@
<liuxman> uma pergunta
<liuxman> como funciona o loadbalance
<liuxman> simplesmente ele cria um link virtual entre dois ips ?
<liuxman> ou tem mais alguma coisa
<liuxman> tipo da pra abrir portas na direcao ou se usa dmz
<naufragoweb> balanceamanto de links... no caso desse script por sorteio.... o Iptables sorteia por onde vai sair uma requisição e envia pelo link mais livre
<naufragoweb> e vice versa
<naufragoweb> ora voce sai por um link, ora por outro
<liuxman> entendo
<liuxman> ele escolhe o menos ocupado
<naufragoweb> é por ai....
<liuxman> e o direcionamento de portas
<liuxman> o iptables com certeza faz isso
<liuxman> afinal e um baita firewall
<naufragoweb> assim voce consegue balancear a carga de uso de intenet
<liuxman> eu ainda peguei o ipchains
<naufragoweb> eu vou começar a estudar IP6tables
<liuxman> putz mano
<liuxman> pra calcular ip ficou mais chato mesmo
<liuxman> ipv6 e triste pra min
<naufragoweb> é osso, mas num tem como correr
<liuxman> como e que vai ser o lance das portas
<liuxman> sera que vai passar dos 4 digitos
<naufragoweb> Kazenin, o Geowany disse que Ubuntu server não é a preferencia dele... sabe o porque?
<liuxman> nowps
<Kazenin> naufragoweb, pq ele teve experiência ruim com ele
<Kazenin> naufragoweb, eu tb
<liuxman> tipo ?
<naufragoweb> serio?
<Kazenin> usamos Debian eu e ele pra server
<Kazenin> dá um squid -k reconfigure no squid do ubuntu
<Kazenin> pra ver a desgraça que acontece
<naufragoweb> nusssa!!!!
<xispirito> o mysql do ubuntu faz tudo, mas nunca desliga
<xispirito> NUNCA
<naufragoweb> puts!
<liuxman> o que ele destroi ?
<liuxman> esse reconf ai retorna ao default
<naufragoweb> se voce força a reconfiguração do squid num servidor e ele não responde a contento, o minimo que acontece é parar tudo no servidor
<liuxman> todos os serviços ?
<naufragoweb> pensa na desgraça que é isso
<liuxman> putz mano
<liuxman> se ele derruba a pilha de serviços paralelos e complicadinho
<naufragoweb> interessante o Debian.... vou testar
<liuxman> uma regra basica e sempre salvar os arquivos de configuracao como backup
<liuxman> agora se nao se conhece todos o bixo pega
<liuxman> agora si
<naufragoweb> num dá, brother... esse servidor mesmo que nós vamos mexer não pode parar, nem pra manutenção..
<liuxman> missao critica
<naufragoweb> para manutenção é ligado outro, feito o backup, passado pro outro e desviado o trafego pra ele
<liuxman> eu mesmo faço ideia mas nao tenho pratica
<liuxman> e como vc troca sem perder client
<naufragoweb> Debian pareceu uma boa ideia
<liuxman> me explica a mudança de fluxo
<naufragoweb> lá é feito um redirecionamento dos switches de um servidor para o outro, normalmente de madrugada
<liuxman> ha blz
<liuxman> assim e file
<liuxman> e em maquina virtual e possivel fazer ?
<naufragoweb> mesmo assim, tem que ser agendado com 48 hrs de antecedencia
<naufragoweb> não sei.... talves, mas nunca diserram nada
<naufragoweb> ops... diseram
<liuxman> o que vc acha da virtualizacao
<liuxman> e seguro ?
<naufragoweb> é bacana para coisas pequenas... naquele caso não sei se seria o caso, é muita coisa...
<liuxman> tipo os sistemas em cluster rodam maquinas virtuais
<liuxman> é fato ou estou falando besteira
<liuxman> ?
<naufragoweb> não sei... só sigo as ordens deles lá.... mas pode ser que sim
<naufragoweb> praticamente vem tudo já, embora eles sempre procuram melhorar lá
<liuxman> eu estou voltando ao linux depois de 5 anos
<naufragoweb> ao menos foi isso que me disseram.... hehehee
<liuxman> depois dessa configuradinha aqui vou comecar a instalar nos clientes finais
<liuxman> ja estou farto de virus e spam
<naufragoweb> pois num é?
<liuxman> triste mano
<liuxman> tirando alguns softwares que nao tem pra linux
<liuxman> tipo photoshop acho que da pra ir levando
<liuxman> pra esse povo que usa office email e internet da pro gasto
<naufragoweb> ubuntu tem uma boa receptividade do publico que usa windows
<liuxman> eu mesmo estava de saco cheio do w7 dando tela azul aqui
<liuxman> um quad de 12mb de cash com 4gb ddr3 dois hds de 2tb travando irmao
<liuxman> parei ne
<liuxman> instalei o ubuntu 64 e deu
<liuxman> passei tudo pra ca
<liuxman> o retorno e dolorido mas o bom filho a casa torna
<thiago_> alguem ae saber alguma informação sóbre fazer , VPN-L2TP, ubuntu
<liuxman> cliente ou servidor
<thiago_> cliente..
<liuxman> diz que sim na versao 11
<liuxman> eu nao fiz
<liuxman> mas tem documentacao
<thiago_> aonde ?
<liuxman> http://riobard.com/blog/2010-04-30-l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu/
<thiago_> mas alguem ae ja testou ?
<thiago_> vpn l2tp ipsec
<liuxman> tu tem o server ?
<thiago_> isso
<liuxman> veja o KVpnc
<liuxman> ele traz o protocolo
<liuxman> baixa o programa
<thiago_> blz..
<thiago_> vou fazer ums testes
<thiago_> obrigado
<liuxman> e bem robusto
<thiago_> oi Andre-Gondim
<AKINATON> Galera da uma olhada e antiga mais e doida de mais: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=557102
<paladinn> é de ubuntu ?
<AKINATON> O video? e de OpenSuse
<liuxman> kkkkkk
<AKINATON> =)
<AKINATON> De BlueKill
<liuxman> malditos golfihos
<AKINATON> kk
<liuxman> alguem ai usa site warez
<liuxman> pega aquele filmeco
<liuxman> alias baixar
<Pskol> 3332,
<Pskol> ,,,0
<edenc> warez é tão... anos 90
<liuxman> onde vc baixa os filmecos master
<AKINATON> liuxman: da uma olhada neste site, so baixo e assisto filme nele: www.cinepredador.net
<liuxman> boa
<liuxman> kkk
<edenc> torrent
<liuxman> alguem me pode me explicar por favor por que o linux nao tem um antivirus
<liuxman> tipo o norton kkkkkk
<AKINATON> tem antivirus sim
<liuxman> 300 kilos
<edenc> liuxman: porque virus é uma falha de design do windows, não existe em outros sistemas operacionais
<liuxman> so um min irma
<edenc> AKINATON: err, não, não tem
<edenc> tem software que detecta virus pra windows
<AKINATON> para um virus rodar em linux, vc teria q executar um script como root
<edenc> AKINATON: err, não
<edenc> você teria que executar o script
<edenc> e dar permissão de execução
<AKINATON> edenc, claro q tem antvirus para linux, avast, clean...
<edenc> AKINATON: essas soluções detectam virus para *windows*
<edenc> em arquivos que passam pelo linux
<edenc> antes que se propaguem pra outros sistemas windows
<AKINATON> Cara deixa eu explicar, os virus não rodam em Linux, mais isto não quer dizer q vc não tenha arquivos contaminados no seu pc, antivirus para linux serve para vc identificar estes arquivos contaminados para vc não contaminar outros pcs, não quer dizer q antvirus de linux so serve para partiçoes windows
<edenc> AKINATON: jura?
<edenc> e o que raios foi que eu falei?
<AKINATON> essas soluções detectam virus para *windows*, hj não e so o windows q pega virus, mp3, pendrive, e celulares tb
<edenc> não, pendrives não "pegam" virus
<edenc> eles são vetores de transporte
<edenc> mp3 também
<edenc> já um celular pode pegar porque tem sistema operacional, etc.
<liuxman> ainda nao entendi com o virus funciona no linux
<liuxman> alias como pode
<Giverny> não funciona no linux
<AKINATON> aham, edenc, creio q ta na hora de vc atualizar suas informaçoes, virus de pen drives como de mp3, são aqueles q ataca a firmeware dos dispositivos...
<liuxman> tipo estragar o browser
<AKINATON> liuxman, um virus de linux, pode fazer qualquer coisa, apartir do momento q vc aceita algum script malicioso e executa ele como root
<Giverny> firmware != sistema operacional
<edenc> AKINATON: isso não é um virus, um virus precisa ser capaz de se reproduzir sem a colaboração direta do usuário
<AKINATON> mais e claro q vc não vai sair por ai executando scripts sem ler e ainda mais como root
<liuxman> eu me lembro que a maioria dos virus usa escalada de privilegio
<AKINATON> reproduzir, virus q se reproduz e worn, e não e de worn q estou falando
<Giverny> a única característica inerente ao vírus é a capacidade de reprodução
<Giverny> scripts não são vírus
<edenc> AKINATON: não, cara, não é "worm", um "worm" utiliza necessariamente alguma falha de segurança na interface de comunicação do sistema
<Giverny> alguns criam scripts maliciosos e que exploram vulnerabilidades e causam incidentes
<edenc> nem todo malware é um virus
<liuxman> claro
<edenc> prum malware ser um virus ele precisa necessariamente seguir o ciclo de vida que é similar a um virus biológico
<Giverny> em definição esses scripts são chamados de exploit
<Giverny> :T
<liuxman> eu conheço o backtrack la
<AKINATON> Meu quando virus nasceu, ele não reproduzia, vc tinha q levalo de disquete ate as maquinas q queria contaminar e executalos, so depois q os chineses atacaram os estados unidos com um tipo de virus q ficou conhecido como RedCool (O primeiro Worm), q os virus ganharam a função de replicar
<edenc> AKINATON: negativo
<liuxman> opa
<Giverny> AKINATON o que é vírus em biologia?
<edenc> os primeiros tipos de virus eram do tipo "companion"
<Munekhtew> virus só disceminar atraves do ar
<Giverny> qualquer coisa que se reproduza de forma parasitária, como ideias. O termo vírus de computador nasceu por analogia. A palavra vírion ou víron é usada para se referir a uma única partícula viral que estiver fora da célula hospedeira.
<AKINATON> tanto q hj nem e utilizado tanto o termo virus, e sim "linhas Maliciosas"
<Giverny> nem
<Giverny> existe vírus
<Giverny> em segurança da informação não tão usando mais o termo cracker
<Giverny> mas fora isso não tem nenhuma mudança
<AKINATON> Pois, trojans, keylogers, spam, tudo ta entrando em categoria de virus
<edenc> ...
<edenc> AKINATON: você tá falando do cotovelo, vai ler um pouco
<liuxman> malditas bacterias
<edenc> keylogger não é virus, nem spam
<Giverny> AKINATON tu tá errado
<edenc> um virus faz exatamente o mesmo que um virus biológico, não colocaram esse nome porque acharam bonitinho não, tem um motivo
<Giverny> sim
<Munekhtew> Giverny, biólogo?
<Giverny> Munekhtew não, estudei segurança da informação esse ano
<Giverny> criptografia também
<Giverny> RSA DSA etc
<AKINATON> eu sei disso, mais seu antivirus ja detecta, e isto q estou dizendo, malwares, keylogers, trojans, tudo ja entrou na categoria, entra no site do virustotal e vc vai ver todos eles na lista
<edenc> e cavalos de tróia fazem exatamente o que o cavalo de tróia narrado na Ilíada fez
<liuxman> maldito breadpit
<Giverny> sim o pessoal bota o nome não é a toa
<Giverny> são analogias
<edenc> AKINATON: não interessa o que o site do "virustotal" fala
<liuxman> nesse site tem virus
<Pskol> quem ta usando windows aki?
<edenc> segurança de informação é uma disciplina da engenharia de software, o que interessa é o que tem na literatura formal
<edenc> spam, por exemplo, é um tipo de carne enlatada
<Giverny> Pskol tenho aqui
<Giverny> preciso ser muito mané pra se infectar por spam
<Giverny> é que nem o golpe da mega sena do bilhete premiado e o pior que ainda tem nego que cai
<Giverny> hoje em dia
<edenc> daí por conta de uma peça do Monty Python, onde o cara repetia "spam, spam, spam, spam" o tempo todo
<edenc> acabaram usando esse nome pra descrever os emails repetitivos, etc.
<AKINATON> infectar por spam, spam e so um tipo de propaganda repetitiva, ela pode sim vim com algum virus ou praga virtual agregada, mais spam em si não contamina ninguem, so da no saco
<Pskol> o alvo dos spam nao somos nos, sao os usuarios ignorantes clicadores de mouse
<Munekhtew> deve ter mais coisa que a computação usa como analogia da biologia
<Giverny> AKINATON novidade...
<Munekhtew> "vetor" de spam
<edenc> Munekhtew: árvores, algoritmos genéticos, etc.
<Giverny> florestas
<Giverny> redes
<Munekhtew> florestas?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> no AD
<edenc> Munekhtew: floresta = coleção de árvores
<Munekhtew> certo
<Munekhtew> não lembrava de muitos, mas floresta é novo para mim
<Giverny> dá uma lida em active directory
<Giverny> propaganda virais
<Giverny> muito usado tb hoje em dia
<edenc> redes neurais também são análogos ao cérebro e neurônios
<Munekhtew> nossa, eu tenho que me atualizar
<Giverny> sistemas
<Munekhtew> redes neurais?
<Giverny> algorítimos genéticos
<Giverny> componentes
<Munekhtew> redes neurais também é do active directory?
<edenc> sequências de fibonacci na natureza: http://bit.ly/l4vO7w
<Giverny> tem muita coisa
<Giverny> da biologia
<Giverny> :/
<eduardo> BOa noie
<eduardo> alguema e ?
<eduardo> alguem ae* ?
<eduardo> preciso de ajuda...
<eduardo> alguem ae que posso me ajudar ?
<edenc> pergunta logo
<eduardo> possa*
<eduardo> meu driver de audio
<eduardo> some quando inicio o pc
<eduardo> só depois de um tempo
<eduardo> q reconhece
<AKINATON> eduardo, foi vc mesmo q instalou o drive, ou foi o sistema? e qualdrive q e?
<eduardo> foi o sistema mesmo
<eduardo> voce quer saber o nome da minha placa de audio ?
<AKINATON> isto
<eduardo> N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<AKINATON> e me diz qual ver. do Ubuntu vc ta usando
<eduardo> eh da placa mae
<eduardo> 11.04
<eduardo> Asus P5GC-MX essa eh a minha placa
<eduardo> mae
<eduardo> toda vez q reinicio fica um bom tempo até o driver aparecer
<eduardo> faço de tudo... procuro drivers adicionais, apt-get install, update, upgrade
<eduardo> e nd
<AKINATON> ok, qual kernel vc ta usando, vamos atualizar seu kernel e ve oq que da
<AKINATON> eduardo para saber qual e seu kernel digita no terminal: cat / proc / asound / versão
<AKINATON> o desculpa
<AKINATON> e uname -a
<Pskol> uname -r né
<Pskol> :P
<AKINATON> -a tb mostra
<eduardo> ta
<AKINATON> qual e o kernel 2.6.38.3?
<AKINATON> 2.6.38.8
<eduardo> isso
<eduardo> -8
<eduardo> 2.6.38-8
<AKINATON> ok, eduardo vamos tentar instalar o kernel 2.6.39.0
<eduardo> ta
<eduardo> como faço ?
<AKINATON> digita no terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa;kernel-ppa/ppa
<AKINATON> desculpa não e ; e :
<eduardo> foi
<AKINATON> ok, agora digita sudo apt-get update
<eduardo> su
<eduardo> ops
<eduardo> pronto
<eduardo> reiniciar e vê se vai sumir ?
<AKINATON> agora digita: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.39-0 linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic linux-image-2.6.39-0 --fix-missing
<AKINATON> depois disso reinicie, e ve se vai esta tudo ok
<eduardo> tipo
<eduardo> eu tenho que instalar um de cada vez ?
<AKINATON> ???
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> voltei
<eduardo> linux-headers-2.6.39-0 linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic linux-image-2.6.39-0 --fix-missing
<eduardo> isso tudo de uma vez ?
<AKINATON> não pode digitar como coloquei ai para vc, todos de uma X
<eduardo> instalei
<AKINATON> joia reinicia e vamos esperar q tenha resolvido o seu problema
<eduardo> ele lê mass dah E: imporssivel......
<AKINATON> ????
<eduardo> eu coloquei apt-get cada um desses que voce falou
<eduardo> e ele lê mas dá E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-image-2.6.39-0
<eduardo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'linux-image-2.6.39-0'
<eduardo> root@eduardo-System-Product-Name:/home/eduardo# apt-get install linux-image-2.6.39-0 --fix-missing
<eduardo> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<eduardo> Construindo árvore de dependências
<eduardo> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<eduardo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-image-2.6.39-0
<eduardo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'linux-image-2.6.39-0'
<AKINATON> coloca todos juntos como eu digitei ai para vc so de um espaço entre eles
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> foi nao
<eduardo> espaço ou :
<eduardo> ?
<AKINATON> espaço
<eduardo> root@eduardo-System-Product-Name:/home/eduardo# apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.39-0 linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic linux-image-2.6.39-0 --fix-missing
<eduardo> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<eduardo> Construindo árvore de dependências
<eduardo> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<eduardo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-headers-2.6.39-0
<eduardo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'linux-headers-2.6.39-0'
<eduardo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic
<eduardo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic'
<eduardo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-image-2.6.39-0
<eduardo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'linux-image-2.6.39-0'
<AKINATON> se não for tenta este comando sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<eduardo> desculpa eh q eu sou nobao do linux
<AKINATON> e da mesma forma depois de instalar reinicie
<eduardo> agora foi
<eduardo> tah baixando
<eduardo> e tipo
<eduardo> voce q eh fera nisso
<AKINATON> joia terminando reinicie
<eduardo> nao usa ctrl+c e v neh
<eduardo> eh muito comando pra gravar
<eduardo> ^^
<AKINATON> Vc pode usar ctrl+c aqui no chat, so q no terminal clica com o botão direito e colar
<eduardo> eh eu sei...
<eduardo> to dizendo voce...
<And_O_Gangrel> ou shift insert
<eduardo> escrece tudo
<eduardo> escreve tudo
<eduardo> de cabeça
<AKINATON> e não sou fera nada, estou lendo estas informações em um topico do forum ubuntu br
<eduardo> ata
<eduardo> e olha q eu cacei muito heim
<eduardo> mas eu acho q esse era o 2.6.38-8
<AKINATON> e drives de som são mais dificil de da pau, vc encontra e muito problema com video
<Pskol> alguem ja viu algum video em html5 no youtube no chrome.. ou so pra mim q fica tudo doido?? @@
<eduardo> * dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<eduardo>  *       virtualbox-ose (4.0.4)...                                       [ OK ]
<eduardo> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common 2.6.38-8-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<eduardo> Configurando linux-headers-generic-pae (2.6.38.8.22) ...
<AKINATON> ta otimo este mesmo, ele e pae
<eduardo> esse ae eh o final da instalação
<eduardo> vou reiniciar
<AKINATON> ok
<eduardo> ja volto
<Pskol> :|
<eduardo> voltei
<eduardo> pow nao foi...
<eduardo> o driver nao reconhece e eu estou sem som
<AKINATON> humm, tava lendo ak algo q desabilitando o moden o som funciona, mais isto era no ubuntu 9.... deixa eu procurar mais coisas aqui
<eduardo> eu fico sem som
<eduardo> ae do nada ele volta
<naufragoweb> eduardo, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<AKINATON> este sistema Ubuntu e nativo, ou vc ta rodando ele de dentro de uma VM?
<eduardo> nativo
<naufragoweb> e reinicia a maquina depois disso
<eduardo> ta baixando
<eduardo> no caso oq eh isso ?
<naufragoweb> não sei ao certo, mas depois de atualizar para o 11.04, meu som só voltou ao normal depois disso
<naufragoweb> é uma A15G, PCCHIPS, chipset nvidia
<eduardo> ta vou reiniciar
<eduardo> só mais uma duvida
<eduardo> quando eu entro em algum site ou outras coisas
<eduardo> ele pede uma chave
<eduardo> q eu cancelo
<eduardo> jah até exclui
<naufragoweb> o chaveiro de sessão???
<eduardo> isso
<eduardo> mas toda hora essa porqueira aparece
<naufragoweb> vá ao simbolo do Ubuntu no dash, acima da barra lateral do unity
<naufragoweb> no campo de pesquisa, digite "chav"
<eduardo> sim
<naufragoweb> vai aparecer o icone de chaves e senhas
<AKINATON> e que na hora q vc instalou, vc deve ter abilitado baixar e atualizar enquanto instala, ai ele cria um chaveiro e em x de vc fechar vc colocou a chave
<naufragoweb> exatamente
<naufragoweb> clica no icone e apaga o que voce achar desnecessário
<eduardo> eh eu colco baixar enquando instala
<eduardo> mas eu jah exclui essa chave
<eduardo> lah no bagulho das chaves
<eduardo> mas ele pede mesmo assim
<eduardo> e diz pra qualquer coisa eu farçar uma chave
<eduardo> forçar*
<eduardo> jah fui no navegador mas nao tem nd de chave
<eduardo> vou reiniciar jah volto
<eduardo> foi nao
<naufragoweb> voce reiniciou ou encerrou a sessão?
<eduardo> Escola um dispositivo para configurar...
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> escolha*
<eduardo> e nao tem nd
<eduardo> mais tarde ele aparece
<eduardo> huauhahuauh
<naufragoweb> som onboard?
<eduardo> eh
<naufragoweb> qual motherboard?
<eduardo> product:	N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<eduardo> vendor:	Intel Corporation
<eduardo> description:	Motherboard
<eduardo> product:	P5GC-MX/CKD/POST/SI
<eduardo> no xp tah normal
<naufragoweb> o hardware é homologado para ubuntu
<naufragoweb> perai
<eduardo> pow eu prefiro usar o ubuntu mas com esse problema tah foda
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, :D
<eduardo> homologado ?
<naufragoweb> sim... homologado : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:27D8:8086-AUDIO
<eduardo> q susto eu coloquei uma musica pra tocar
<eduardo> e nd
<eduardo> no meio da musica
<eduardo> aparece
<eduardo> ^^
<naufragoweb> calma eduardo... to consultando o banco de dados para ver se encontro algo
<Geowany> naufragoweb: eae
<Geowany> deu certo?
<naufragoweb> o Geowany... amanha vou testar seu script... tá showwww!
<Geowany> naufragoweb: blz brother
<eduardo> blz
<Geowany> eu vou depois testar o ntlm do squid
<eduardo> mas se nao der eu vou ter q ir pra 10.10 neh
<Geowany> com grupos
<naufragoweb> eduardo : cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<eduardo> Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<naufragoweb> eduardo: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<eduardo> deu erro
<eduardo> root@eduardo-System-Product-Name:/home/eduardo# gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<eduardo> (gedit:2080): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<eduardo> **
<eduardo> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<eduardo> Abortado
<naufragoweb> tente com o sudo na frente
<eduardo> abriu
<eduardo> um negocio aki
<naufragoweb> hehehehe....
<naufragoweb> esse negocio ae é o arquivo aberto
<naufragoweb> agora voce vai inserir uma linha nele
<eduardo> oq vamos editar ?
<naufragoweb> no final da linha 37, voce vai dar um "ENTER"
<naufragoweb> na linha nova, voce vai escrever:
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<eduardo> pensei q era pra escrever boa notie
<eduardo> boa noite*
<naufragoweb> options snd-hda-intel model=ALC662
<eduardo> pronto... salvar ?
<naufragoweb> salvar
<eduardo> reinicia ?
<naufragoweb> agora : sudo alsa force-reload
<eduardo> pronto
<eduardo> e agora ?
<naufragoweb> veja se aparece o dispositivo nas configurações de som
<sandrossv> eduardo: boa noite
<sandrossv> xD
<eduardo> boa
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> mas será q quando reiniciar
<eduardo> vai aparecer ?
<eduardo> direto ?
<naufragoweb> apareceu agora?
<eduardo> ele jah estava lah
<naufragoweb> então reinicia o pc para comprovar
<eduardo> blzz
<eduardo> eu volto heim
<eduardo> xD
<naufragoweb> eu sei... hehehehe
<eduardo> manoo
<eduardo> esse ubuntu nao gosta de mim
<naufragoweb> não funcionou?
<eduardo> nao
<eduardo> =/
<aprigio> eduardo, qual a sua placa?
<naufragoweb> ok... tem mais uma coisa para voce fazer
<eduardo> onborad
<eduardo> onboard
<aprigio> eduardo, qual a sua placa?
<eduardo> P5GC-MX/CKD/POST/SI
<eduardo> placa mae essa ae
<naufragoweb> voce sabe configurar o BIOS da sua placa?
<eduardo> diga la naugrago
<aprigio> eduardo, digite lspci -v | grep -i audio
<aprigio> eduardo e me passe por favor
<eduardo> ta
<eduardo> Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<eduardo> nem com a Ana carolina cantando esse driver aparece
<aprigio> eduardo, digita ae cat /proc/asound/version
<eduardo> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<eduardo> no 10.10 nao tinha isso
<eduardo> -.-
<aprigio> eduardo sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<aprigio> eduardo depois digite, jockey-gtk e ve se aparece algo referente ao seu som
<naufragoweb> aprigio... matou a onça!
<aprigio> ;)
<aprigio> <naufragoweb> na verdade eu nao sei oq ele ja fucou la
<eduardo> ta caçando
<eduardo> esse ultimo eh a paradinha de procurar drivers adicionais
<eduardo> neh
<eduardo> ?
<aprigio> isso
<aprigio> achou algo?
<eduardo> nao
<eduardo> ta procurando
<naufragoweb> na verdade só mexeu no /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf para adicionar o  options snd-hda-intel model=ALC662
<eduardo> hmm
<aprigio> digite alsactl restore (depois) e digite logo apos, alsamixer, e vc coloca o volume bem alto.
<aprigio> eduardo, caso ele tenha achado é só fazer o download do pacote para o firmware
<eduardo> coloquei no maximo
<rootkit-sh> aprigio, nao da pra configurar utilizando o alsaconfig?
<eduardo> até uma musica
<eduardo> pŕa ver se ele escuta
<rootkit-sh> alsaconf  sei la rssr
<eduardo> nd... procurando....
<naufragoweb> tenta achar o pacote que o aprigio falou no synaptics
<eduardo> é so procurar firmware
<eduardo> neh
<naufragoweb> não... linux-backports
<Giverny> casa caiu pra m$
<Giverny> http://blogdodito.com.br/a-microsoft-admitiu-usar-codigo-do-linux-no-windows-7/
<eduardo> ta
<aprigio> eduardo, estranho q essa placa eh certificada http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:27D8:8086-AUDIO
<liuxman> alguem tem ai video aulas lpi para burros
<liuxman> por favor
<peregrinator_six> liuxman, pra burros não, mas pra você com certeza chefe! :D
<liuxman> kkkkk
<aprigio> eduardo vc ja atualizou a sua distro com dist-upgrade?
<liuxman> nao da pra ser bixao kkkkk
<eduardo> akele q voce falou ?
<aprigio> eduardo nao
<eduardo> eu nunca usei esse dist
<aprigio> eduardo, ta ok, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y e depois -> help.ubuntu.com
<naufragoweb> é brincadeira essa M$ ... agora deu de copiar o que o Linux desenvolve....
<eduardo> só apt-get
<liuxman> conte me mais
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, o termo tecnico mais plausivel neste caso seria vampirizar mesmo... :P
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, microsoft é mais prostituta que o propio prostibulo... :P
<naufragoweb> concordo
<rootkit-sh> Giverny, a noticia é de 18 de novembro de 2009
<eduardo> jah fiz tudo
<naufragoweb> hehehehehehe
<liuxman> outro dia vi algumas aulas com o professor uira ribeiro
<naufragoweb> mas é boa... eu não sabia!
<eduardo> help.ubuntu.com
<rootkit-sh> liuxman, cara to assistindo umas aulas do uira
<rootkit-sh> excelente
<liuxman> a unica coisa que ele nao faz e dar exemplos de screen
<rootkit-sh> e e fanho rsrsrs
<liuxman> mas a explicacao e boa
<eduardo> esse final hlp quer dizer q voce nao sabe mais oq fazer ?
<rootkit-sh> mas o cara mada muito bem
<rootkit-sh> ele é o cara
<naufragoweb> hehehehe
<liuxman> pow com certeza
<naufragoweb> calma eduardo
<liuxman> o material e de primeira
<naufragoweb> tenta achar o linux-backports
<liuxman> tu esta vendo aquele do lp1 e 2
<eduardo> apareceu um monte lah
<rootkit-sh> liuxman, sim aquelas audio aulas
<naufragoweb> linux-backports-modules-headers
<naufragoweb> linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<eduardo> tem dois
<eduardo> do pae
<eduardo> q eh o kernel
<eduardo> poe um só ?
<eduardo> tem o natty generic
<eduardo> e o só generic
<naufragoweb> é o natty generic
<naufragoweb> instala ele
<eduardo> pronto
<naufragoweb> agora reinicia o pc
<naufragoweb> e volte aqui depois
<eduardo> jaé
<eduardo> ja volto
<liuxman> pessoas
<liuxman> alguem tem uma boa lista de repositorios
<liuxman> ubuntu 11.04 64 bits
<rootkit-sh> liuxman, cara vc tentou aquele site que gera uma lista pra vc?
<liuxman> nem conheço mano
<liuxman> por favor me helpea ai kkkk
<rootkit-sh> liuxman, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<liuxman> pergunta como vc chegou a ele
<eduardo> cara
<eduardo> acho q foi
<eduardo> tenho q reiniciar denovo
<eduardo> ihuuuuu
<eduardo> pera jah volto
<eduardo> vou reiniciar de novo pra ver se eh verdade mesmo
 * peregrinator_six RSRRSRRS
<diegosarzi> Oque rola por aqui?
 * peregrinator_six ?
<diegosarzi> Seria um chat de discussao?
<diegosarzi> ou algo para todos?
<naufragoweb> depende.... o que voce gostaria de discutir?
<eduardo> voltei
<eduardo> eu heim
<diegosarzi> Na verdade, como parece, sou novo no irc
<eduardo> naquela hora tinha ido
<diegosarzi> estou estudando o linux
<eduardo> reiniciei 3 vezes...
<diegosarzi> instalei o ubuntu e estou gostando bastante
<naufragoweb> bem vindo ao canal Ubuntu-br, um canal de discussão do ubuntu.... hehehe
<JavaNunes> Ol? pessoas que tem o sistema operacional inferior ao meu
<JavaNunes> voltei
<naufragoweb> faça assim, eduardo...
<diegosarzi> mais, trabalho com design, e estou tentando saber se vou conseguir trabalhar com o linux utilizando meus softwares de costume
<diegosarzi> pacote adobe...
<diegosarzi> teria como utilizalos sem problemas... acho q nao né?
<naufragoweb> reinicie o PC, entre no BIOS ....
<eduardo> hmm
<naufragoweb> lá voce vai achar as opções de audio
<eduardo> sei
<JavaNunes> o BIOS do prazer
<naufragoweb> mude o sistema de som de HDA Intel para ACL662 ou Realtek... não sei ao certo como está la
<diegosarzi> obrigado pela recepção
<eduardo> blzz
<eduardo> vou la
<eduardo> e volto aki pra conversar com voces
<naufragoweb> ok... estamos por aqui
<eduardo> ja volto
<naufragoweb> sistema operacional inferior ao seu?
<diegosarzi> eu?
<naufragoweb> não... é com esse tal de JavaNunes
<rootkit-sh> naufragoweb, ele usa unix puro
<rootkit-sh> rsrsrs
<naufragoweb> hummmm
<naufragoweb> um cara das antigas ....
<diegosarzi> poderiam me ajudar?
<paladinn> broder
<paladinn> unix puro
<paladinn> é pago
<paladinn> sux
<Pskol> ele deve usar XP
<Pskol> isso sim
<JavaNunes> sim
<paladinn> JavaNunes
<paladinn> broder
<naufragoweb> diegosarzi, voce terá que se adaptar à novas ferramentas...
<naufragoweb> infelismente
<paladinn> porra
 * paladinn abraça JavaNunes
<diegosarzi> procurei saber, e tem ferramentas como o gimp substituindo o  photoshop mais nao achei nada como o flash.. animações... que se adpta ao linux.
 * peregrinator_six o0
<diegosarzi> nos programas que emulam esse servico de "windows" não são utilizados com sucesso?
<naufragoweb> eu não manjo dessa area, mas concerteza voce encontrará aqui pessoas que são da sua area e poderão trocar umas figurinhas a cerca disso
<diegosarzi> obrigado naufragoweb
<JavaNunes> nao uso xp e sou gay viu, me evitem
<diegosarzi> a pergunta é... Sera que designers utilizam o linux tb, para trabalhar ? ou seria algo mais reservado a programação
<naufragoweb> tente ajuda também na lista de discussão nacional do Ubuntu por e-mail... tem muita gente bacana e capaz por lá também
<diegosarzi> ah bacana vou procurar saber mais e estudar sobre o assunto, muito obrigado pela indicação
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, via dormir muleque... :P
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, pior
<naufragoweb> diegosarzi : http://blogdodesenhador.blogspot.com/
<naufragoweb> http://www.ramonmiranda.com/search/label/Gimp
<JavaNunes> sai sem querer
<paladinn> hehe
<naufragoweb> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheShockito
<eduardo> voltei
<naufragoweb> diga lá, eduardo
<eduardo> foi nao homem...
<eduardo> tava no AC97
<JavaNunes> mas como eu falava, eu tenho um sistema operacional superior a todos aqui, tsk tsk, sou gaaaay, me evitem
<eduardo> coloquei pra HD audio
<naufragoweb> vixe... então me resta uma ultima alternativa
<naufragoweb> como foi instalado seu Ubuntu?
<eduardo> voce eh gay ?
<naufragoweb> eu? sai pra lá !
<eduardo> dividi o meu kd
<eduardo> hd*
<eduardo> e instalei o xp
<eduardo> e depois ubuntu
<naufragoweb> digo, por atualização ou por CD ?
<eduardo> cd
<eduardo> doops
<eduardo> ops
<Giverny> alguém ae tem blog
<Giverny> ?
<naufragoweb> do 11.04?
<eduardo> cd do 10.10
<Giverny> com códigos?
<eduardo> e atualizou
<naufragoweb> hummmmm
<sandrossv> Giverny: I need your help
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, usando o maverick?
<Giverny> sandrossv diz preto
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, super 10.04.2
<Ricardo__> lucid
<peregrinator_six> yes!
<Ricardo__> te decidiu agora? eheha
<Ricardo__> pq nao o maverick?
<sandrossv> Giverny: sabe como eu posso conectar no irc, mesmo com praticamente todas portas fechadas ?
<sandrossv> xD
<naufragoweb> então vou te dizer: baixa uma iso do 11.04, confere o md5 da iso ANTES de queimar ele num CD, grave em baixa velocidade, de preferencia 1x
<peregrinator_six> andem pra KCT e vortei as origins1 :P
<peregrinator_six> *andei..
<naufragoweb> e reinstala o sistema.... certeza de algum erro pela atualização do sistema
<Giverny> sandrossv com todas as portas fechadas não sei
<Giverny> :/
<sandrossv> Giverny: não todas, quase todas
<eduardo> eu tenho ele no pendrive
<Giverny> sandrossv a 80 tá fechada?
<naufragoweb> o 11.04 ?
<Giverny> tenta via browser
<eduardo> sim
<Giverny> tipo meebo
<naufragoweb> conferiu o md5 da iso ?
<sandrossv> Giverny: 80,8080, ssh tão abertas
<Giverny> vai pelo meebo
<Giverny> pelo chat da freenode
<Giverny> ...
<sandrossv> Giverny: o squid bloqueia sites com a palavra chat
<sandrossv> -.-
<eduardo> nao
<eduardo> se bem q eu nem se onde o pendrive ta
<naufragoweb> então dá um confere ... ve se bate, pq se não bater dá zica depois
<eduardo> blz
<Giverny> sandrossv usa um site que navega anônimo e entra no chat
<sandrossv> Giverny: Acho q o melhor é eu pedir pro cara liberar a 6667 xD
<naufragoweb> eduardo : http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConferindoMd5
<sandrossv> Giverny: ja tentei até tor
<sandrossv> Giverny: dexa pra la
<JavaNunes> quem aqui usa o paltalk heim?
<liuxman> eu so sei que adicionei foi tudo nos repositorios kkk
<Giverny> sandrossv :/
<eduardo> blz
<eduardo> to vendo aki
<sandrossv> Giverny: e que parada é aquela ali do blog ?
<liuxman> a unica coisa que faz falta e o fifa 2011
<Giverny> sandrossv tou querendo um trem que poste código em blogs
<Giverny> sandrossv ce sabe de algum?
<xGrind> como baixo video do youtube pelo ubuntu?
<xGrind> antes ia tudo pra uma pasta /tmp . mas mudou o esquema
<liuxman> eu uso o jdownloader
<Giverny> xGrind http://keepvid.com/?url=
<sandrossv> Giverny: como assim ? syntaz highlight ?
<Giverny> sandrossv isso
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> Giverny: vo ve como o acefalo fazia
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, ve o video pelo totem mesmo e ai vai aonde o totem faz o bufer do video e copia! :D
<Giverny> sandrossv já achei um bom do google
<Giverny> thanks
<sandrossv> Giverny: http://qbnz.com/highlighter/
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; achei um aki
<liuxman> prefiro o jdownloader
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, eu gosto do downloader helpe...
<liuxman> ele mostra todas as resolucoes
<liuxman> basta colar a url
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nao to conseguindo baixar aki. tipo, passar pra mp3
<liuxman> ele mostra mp3 mp4 flash e tudo que tiver
<xGrind> dae vo baixar como flv e converter
<liuxman> converter ? hoje tudo roda flash
<sandrossv> Giverny: o blog é seu ?
<And_O_Gangrel> JavaNunes, oi
<And_O_Gangrel> vc sabe me explicar a diferença entre painel, box, conteiners e similares??
<eduardo> vou sair
<eduardo> naufrago vlw pela força
<eduardo> flws
<sandrossv> eduardo: não conseguiu resolcver o problema?
<sandrossv> resolver*
<eduardo> nao
<sandrossv> hmm
<Giverny> sandrossv não
<Giverny> de um amigo
<sandrossv> eduardo: Qual o problema mesmo ?
<sandrossv> Giverny: legal, passa o link ai
<eduardo> o audio
<eduardo> nao reconhece assim q eu reinicio
<eduardo> fica um tempo
<eduardo> ae ele aparece do nada
<sandrossv> oO
<eduardo> eu coloco uma musica e tlz
<eduardo> e nd
<eduardo> ae depois de um tempo ele aparece
<eduardo> ^^
<sandrossv> sempre acontece isso ?
<rootkit-sh> depois de configurar o som digita no terminal sudo alsactl store
<eduardo> eh
<rootkit-sh> e reinicia e veja se salvou
<sandrossv> eduardo: demora mais ou mesmo quanto tempo pro som inicia ?
<sandrossv> ou é aleatorio ?
<eduardo> aleatório
<sandrossv> hmm
<eduardo> isso q voce falou nao tem apt ?
<naufragoweb> descobri um bug com sua placa de som e o sistema pulseaudio do Natty , eduardo
<eduardo> e isso eh bom ?
<sandrossv> se tiver patch sim xD
<naufragoweb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/751265
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 751265 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio distorts VLC audio" [Undecided,Triaged]
<JavaNunes> ai ai, como a minha maquina eh melhor viu
<sandrossv> eduardo: mais ainda sendo aleatorio, ele demora pelo mesmo quanto temo pra inicia?
<sandrossv> mas*
<eduardo> 15 minutos
<sandrossv> interessante
<sandrossv> eduardo: se você tivere tempo, faz o seguinte, reinicia, ai loga no sistema, e roda sudo tail -f /var/log/everything num terminal e coloca umas musicas pra tocar
<sandrossv> ai fica monitorando, quando o som voltar, ve se aparece algum mensagem
<eduardo> naufrago esse bug eh de distorção
<sandrossv> eduardo: sudo tail -f /var/log/everything.log
<naufragoweb> tem razao
<eduardo> nao ta indo esse sudo
<eduardo> eh tanto sudo q eu jah to ficando doido
<eduardo> ^^
<sandrossv> eduardo: vc ja ta como root ?
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<naufragoweb> bem vindo ao  nosso mundo!
<eduardo> su
<eduardo> ops
<eduardo> vou estar pera
<eduardo> pronto
<sandrossv> não precisa, mas se ficar como root, ai não precisa do sudo
<eduardo> foi nao
<sandrossv> qual o erro ?
<eduardo> nao encontrado
<sandrossv> o q?
<eduardo> tail: não foi possível abrir "/var/log/everything.log" para leitura: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<sandrossv> o comando ou o arquivo ?
<sandrossv> ata
<sandrossv> é que no ubuntu o caminho deve ser diferente
<eduardo> e voce usa oq ?
<sandrossv> alguem ai pode passar o caminho pro everything.log no ubuntu ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: uso arch
<sandrossv> archlinux
<eduardo> ahh
<naufragoweb> sandrossv , ele atualizou o sistema do 10.10 para o 11.04 pela internet... eu acho que aconteceu alguma coisa errada no momento da atualização
<eduardo> é q eu só conhce ubuntu
<eduardo> de linux
<eduardo> ^^
<sandrossv> não tem problema
<eduardo> conheço*
<sandrossv> Com o tempo vc passa a admirar o terminal xD
<eduardo> dificio heim
<naufragoweb> hehehehe
<sandrossv> no começo sim, mas não desisti cara
<eduardo> sudo apt-get sono
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> boa
<naufragoweb> hehehehe.. eu tb
<sandrossv> eduardo: locate everything.log
<sandrossv> no terminal
<eduardo> pronto
<sandrossv> q q deu ?
<eduardo> nada
<sandrossv> o.o
<eduardo> nao tem nada na frente ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: eu acho q tu vi ter que instalar o syslog-ng
<eduardo> minha nossa
<sandrossv> eduardo: pega um café ai
<eduardo> voces realmente falam a minha linha ?
<eduardo> lingua*
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<sandrossv> eduardo: syslog-ng é um programa que gerencia os logs
<eduardo> cara eu até fico acordado
<eduardo> mas a minha cadeira quebrou
<naufragoweb> pega um café pra dois ae, eduardo
<eduardo> q eu to tipo num banco
<eduardo> haja coluna
<sandrossv> :/
<naufragoweb> puts!
<eduardo> eu tava querendo trocar o dia pela noite mesmo
<eduardo> pra estudar
<eduardo> só q nao resolvo essa budega
<eduardo> quer café com adoçante ?
<sandrossv> adoçante é ruim cara
<naufragoweb> não não... açucar mesmo.. hehehe
<eduardo> rsrsr
<eduardo> requentado
<eduardo> heim
<sandrossv> ta
<sandrossv> para de putisse e intala o syslog-ng
<eduardo> vai no terminal e coloca
<sandrossv> putz, não sei mais usa apt
<eduardo> apt-get café-eduardo-açucar-requent-on
<eduardo> ops
<sandrossv> tenta apt-get syslog-ng
<eduardo> apt-get install
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, é asim mesmo, nós queremos que você suba de nivel! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *assim...
<eduardo> ^^
<eduardo> ta indo
<naufragoweb> tudo? hehehehe
<eduardo> pronto
<eduardo> -.-
<eduardo> sudo apt-get install café-eduardo-açucar-requent-on
<eduardo> e voces
<eduardo> sabem mexer em windows ?
<eduardo> ou ruindows
<paladinn> janelas ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: really?
<eduardo> instalei
<sandrossv> ta, alguem sabe como bota um daemon/serviço a iniciar no boot ?
<eduardo> sei nem oq eh isso
<sandrossv> tava implicito
<sandrossv> xD
<eduardo> ^^
<eduardo> instalei a parada
<sandrossv> ok, agora eu acho que tem que botar ela a rodar na inicialização
<eduardo> eee  ?
<eduardo> como o cara disse q windows sao janelas
<eduardo> eu soi janeleiro
<eduardo> sou*
<paladinn> ^^
<eduardo> to indo pro ubuntero
<sandrossv> antes de mais nada quero falar que eu não to no ubuntu... então... vamo la
<eduardo> voce é parceiro
<eduardo> ou parcheiro
<eduardo> neh
<sandrossv> tenta ls /etc/init.d/syslog*
<sandrossv> com asterisco mesmo
<eduardo> apareceu
<sandrossv> oq?
<eduardo> ls /etc/init.d/syslog*
<eduardo> ops
<eduardo> /etc/init.d/syslog-ng
<eduardo> verde
<sandrossv> legal, agora aguenta 1 minuto ae
<sandrossv> eduardo: update-rc.d syslog-ng
<eduardo> root@eduardo-System-Product-Name:/home/eduardo# update-rc.d syslog-ng
<eduardo> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<eduardo>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<eduardo>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<eduardo>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<eduardo> 		-n: not really
<eduardo> 		-f: force
<eduardo> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<eduardo> root@eduardo-System-Product-Name:/home/eduardo# update-rc.d syslog-ng
<eduardo> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<eduardo>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<eduardo>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<eduardo>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<sandrossv> eduardo: update-rc.d syslog-ng defaults
<eduardo> 		-n: not really
<eduardo> 		-f: force
<eduardo> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sandrossv> pois é
<sandrossv> eduardo: não é legal colar mais de 3 linhas aqui
<eduardo> mlz
<sandrossv> pra isso usa o link do peregrinator_six
<sandrossv> não tem problema
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, fica até melhor pra quem recebe a info entender....
<eduardo> blz
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> eduardo: update-rc.d syslog-ng defaults
<eduardo> eh q eu nunca entrei nesse chat
<eduardo> fui em suporte
<eduardo> e baixei
<eduardo> e tlz
<sandrossv> eduardo: fica tranquilo, todo mundo ja fez isso
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, nada contra você não, só queremos lhe ajudar! ;)
<eduardo> esse ultimo ae nao foi
<eduardo> update-rc.d syslog-ng defaults
<sandrossv> q q houve ?
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, quando colra lá, aguarda o site gerar a url nova copia e posta ela aqui!
<peregrinator_six> *colar..
<eduardo>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/syslog-ng already exist.
<sandrossv> eduardo: ok
<sandrossv> eduardo: é pq ele ja ta prnto
<sandrossv> ai é o seguinte
<sandrossv> tu vai reinicia o pc
<eduardo> hmm
<sandrossv> ai, tu vai loga normal
<sandrossv> vai abrir um terminal
<sandrossv> tail -f /var/log/everything.log
<sandrossv> ai sei la, poe umas musicas pra toca
<eduardo> blz
<eduardo> assim q eu entra eu volto aki tb
<eduardo> entrar*
<eduardo> ja volto
<sandross1> pqp
<sandross1> qual foi a ultima msg q vcs receberam ?
<sandross1> escrevi pra caramba e só depois vi que tinha caido
<sandrossv> alo?
<eduardo> voltei
<sandrossv> eduardo: blz
<eduardo> tail -f /var/log/everything.log
<sandrossv> isso
<eduardo> deu nao encontrado
<sandrossv> aaahhh
<sandrossv> Alguem ai pode ajudar aqui ?
<eduardo> kkkkkkk
<sandrossv> vcs tem o everything.log ?
<eduardo> ta foda manin
<eduardo> ae deixa eu fazer uma pergunta
<eduardo> ...
<eduardo> no dia-dia  de voces
<eduardo> quando comentam q usam linux
<eduardo> quais sao os comentarios ?
<sandrossv> "tu gosta ?!"
<sandrossv> oO
<eduardo> pow nego só falta me chingar
<sandrossv> Tem nego que acha que eu sou fodão pq uso linux oO
<sandrossv> kkkk
<eduardo> xingar*
<eduardo> ahh
<sandrossv> eu não, geralmente eles ficam curiosos
<eduardo> hmm
<sandrossv> queh ve quando ele veem o gnome3
<eduardo> teve só um carinha q conheci
<eduardo> q tb usava
<sandrossv> pow, no fisl eu me senti normal
<eduardo> parecia q estava perdido e tinha encontrado alguem
<eduardo> aki o pessoal eh ignorante
<sandrossv> vamo ve se o syslog ta iniciado
<sandrossv> eduardo: de onde tu eh ?
<eduardo> o diver jah apareceu
<eduardo> driver*
<eduardo> RJ
<eduardo> e voce ?
<sandrossv> sc
<eduardo> ahh
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, diga lá conterraneo! :D
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, são joão de meriti! ^^
<eduardo> conterraneo seria no norte
<eduardo> ^^
<eduardo> mas tudo bem
<eduardo> xD
<sandrossv> eduardo: update-rc.d syslog-ng start
<sandrossv> alias
<sandrossv> eduardo: update-rc.d syslog-ng stop
<eduardo> ?
<sandrossv> o segundo
<eduardo> deu nao
<sandrossv> q q deu ?
<eduardo> como link ?
<sandrossv> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sandrossv> eduardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eduardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637311/
<eduardo> assim ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: sim
<eduardo> voces tem quantos anos ?
<sandrossv> 19
<eduardo> e voce peregrinator
<eduardo> ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: ps aux | grep syslog
<eduardo> acho q foi
<sandrossv> eduardo: apareceu quantas linhas ?
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, desculpa, tava fora do pc...
<peregrinator_six> 31
<eduardo> blz
<sandrossv> eduardo: apareceu quantas linhas ?
<eduardo> 8
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start
<sandrossv> eduardo:
<eduardo> quer q eu linke ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: sim
<sandrossv> brb
<eduardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637315/
<eduardo> syslog ta em vermelho
<sandrossv> eduardo: updatedb && locate everything
<sandrossv> pega um café
<Ricardo__> bah galera hj tive q usar terminal do windows ou prompt
<Ricardo__> q merda hein
<Ricardo__> um lixo perto do terminal poderoso do linux
<sandrossv> Ricardo__: pois é
<Ricardo__> nem completar pastas tem
<Ricardo__> ehaha
<sandrossv> eduardo: iai ?
<eduardo> foi
<sandrossv> ?
<eduardo> /usr/share/doc/python-crypto/toc-everything.html
<eduardo> /usr/share/doc/python-pyorbit/examples/everything_client.py.gz
<eduardo> /usr/share/doc/python-pyorbit/examples/everything_inprocess.py
<eduardo> /usr/share/doc/python-pyorbit/examples/everything_server.py.gz
<sandrossv> eduardo: só ?
<eduardo> sim
<sandrossv> q droga
<eduardo> eh mano eu instalei e nem sei oq eh isso
<eduardo> ^^
<sandrossv> eduardo: que eu lembre ele faz log do sistema
<eduardo> ahh
<sandrossv> ele registra os erros e tal
<diegosarzi>  O Comando "ls" no terminado do ubuntu não funciona... alguem sabe o porque??????
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: q q acontece ?
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, na verdade estou estudando terminal
<sandrossv> eduardo: cara, acabei de descobrir  que ubuntu não tem everything.log
<sandrossv> -.-
<diegosarzi> e vi que tem esse comando "ls" para listar os comandos.. mais nao esta funcinando no ubuntu
<sandrossv> eduardo: da um ls /var/log e cola la no site
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: ok, pq ele não funciona ?
<diegosarzi> escrevo no terminal
<diegosarzi> ls
<eduardo> pera
<Pskol> ls lista os comandos???
<diegosarzi> mais ele só pula uma linha nao me aparece a lista
<Pskol> aonde?????
<sandrossv> Pskol: ele deve ter se confundido
<eduardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637318/
<diegosarzi> eu vi no site do guia do hardware
<diegosarzi> ls: Serve para listar os arquivos e diretórios dentro da pasta atual
<Pskol> ls lista diretorio
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: eh pq vc não tem nenhum arquivo na pasta
<diegosarzi> hum.. pode ser mesmo
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: tenta ls -all
<eduardo> mas tipo o driver jah foir econhecido
<diegosarzi> deixa eu ver
<Pskol> pra ver comando usa o TAB
<eduardo> jah foi reconhecido*
<sandrossv> eduardo: ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: não tem problema
<eduardo> ata
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, como eu volto uma pasta? cd.. ??
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: quase, cd ..
<diegosarzi> ah.. tem um espaço entre os pontos
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<diegosarzi> show
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: sim
<diegosarzi> obrigado sandrossv
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: tamo ae
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, sou designer, e estou tentando migrar para o linux.
<sandrossv> legal... unica area que eu não me dou bem é designer
<diegosarzi> Mais, vejo dificuldades em achar programas que substituam os programas que utilizo no wuindows
<sandrossv> acho legal, mas não me dou bem
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: tipo ?
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, hahahaha acho que por isso vc consegue usar o linux numa boa
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: mas qual ferramenta vc sente falta
<sandrossv> ?
<sandrossv> eduardo: alo? eduardo? xD
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, pacote adobe em geral.. uso photoshop, flash, dreaweaver, e corel tb...
<sandrossv> eh...
<diegosarzi> vou pesquizar saber se tem programas de vetor para linux
<sandrossv> gimp, html5...
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: inkscape
<diegosarzi> é.. photoshop = gimp
<sandrossv> acho q o nome eh esse
<diegosarzi> hum.. interessante
<diegosarzi> vou jogar no google
<Pskol> corel draw = inkscape
<Pskol> gnupaint = paint brush
<Pskol> :P
<diegosarzi> kkkkk
<diegosarzi> paint eh boa
<diegosarzi> sera, que nao teria como eu emular esses programas, utilizando aquele win.. seila oq.... kkk
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: wine
<diegosarzi> isso
<Pskol> muito dificil
<diegosarzi> pq?
<sandrossv> wine is not a emulator
<diegosarzi> ele nao instala qualquer programa?
<Pskol> pq esses programas ai sao muito complexos
<diegosarzi> oque seria intao?
<Pskol> dai sempre da um pipoco
<diegosarzi> hum.. nunca roda direitinho..
<peregrinator_six> quem quer usar programa que rodam com deficiencia no gnu/linux deveria ficar com a plataforma mais adequada a els...
<Pskol> ou vc usa um programa similar ou fica no windows
<sandrossv> design = mac
<diegosarzi> é mais a grana ainda nao rolou um mac
<diegosarzi> rs
<sandrossv> hehe
<diegosarzi> poutz
<diegosarzi> kkkk
<diegosarzi> cheguei em uma encruzilhada
<diegosarzi> ai que tah! a questao.. algum de voces conhece algum design que trabalha no linux?
<sandrossv> é o seguinte, eu acho que por questão de produtividade é melhor fica no windows mesmo
<diegosarzi> =/
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: vc pode trabalhar com design no windows, só q vc vai ter que codar o design, ao inves de usar uma ferramenta
<sandrossv> pelo que eu conheço de design
<sandrossv> no linux*
<xGrind> como eu monto uma pasta no meu disco como se vosse meu driver de cd?
<sandrossv> xGrind: como assim, quer simular um drive de cd ?
<Pskol> diegosarzi, é, abraça o capeta mesmo...
<sandrossv> ca
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, é, acho que o seguinte, para trabalhar realmente ainda preciso do windows, por necessidade, mais gostaria de mudar essa minha plataforma e aprender mais sobre o linux e utilizar ele para outros fins...
<diegosarzi> Pskol, kkkk é... agente tenta corre do capeta.. mais sempre se incontra né!
<xGrind> sandrossv; eh
<Pskol> diegosarzi, ou vc pode testar esses programa q falamos ai, gimp, inskscape etc..
<Pskol> diegosarzi, vai q vc se acha la
<Pskol> heuheuhe
<Pskol> ja usei o inkscape, muito bonzinho
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: http://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=design+on+linux
<Pskol> fiz uns banner nele, dai no final das contas a grafica queria em CDR
<sandrossv> xGrind: cdemu
<Pskol> xGrind, usa o mount mesmo
<Pskol> monta arquivo ISO?
<Pskol> mount -o loop image.iso /lugar/pra/monta
<diegosarzi> kkk
<diegosarzi> Pskol, sandrossv estou baixando o inskscape
<diegosarzi> o gimp ja baixei
<diegosarzi> vou dar uma analizada
<diegosarzi> tenho um blog com alguns trabalhos mais antigos se vcs quizerem dar uma olhada.. www.diegosarzi.blogspot.com
<Pskol> diegosarzi, legalll..
<diegosarzi> opa, obrigado.
<sandrossv> to olhando
<Pskol> vo nessa
<Pskol> falow pro ceis
<diegosarzi> flws]
<diegosarzi> sandrossv, baixei o inkspace
<diegosarzi> realmente é muito simples, como o Corel Drawn
<diegosarzi> nao fica dificil de se acustumar
<sandrossv> diegosarzi: que bom :)
<diegosarzi> o que pega mesmo, é o flash...
<diegosarzi> com animações..
<sandrossv> troca por html5 xD
<Giverny> html5 > flash
<diegosarzi> é
<diegosarzi> html5 é o modo de programar novo? é eh um programa?
<Giverny> é o que vem depois do html4
<Giverny> :P
<diegosarzi> huauhahuahuahuhauhau
<diegosarzi> qual um bom editor
<diegosarzi> html? para linux?
<Giverny> vim
<diegosarzi> GVim ?
<Giverny> netbeans 7.0
<sandrossv> gedit
<Giverny> e o nvu é visual
<sandrossv> cat xD
<diegosarzi> parece que esse netbeans parece que é o mais top...
<diegosarzi> vou baixar para ver..
<Giverny> kompozer
<Giverny> amaya
<diegosarzi> sao todos editores?
<Giverny> jalbum
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> só que
<Giverny> WYSIWYG
<Giverny> esses últimos que falei
<diegosarzi> hum
<diegosarzi> nao intendi
<Giverny> (What-You-See-Is-What-You-Get)
<Giverny> Ex: Frontpage, Dreamweaver
<diegosarzi> faz sentido
<diegosarzi> hum
<diegosarzi> estou baixando o netbeans
<diegosarzi> v,s
<diegosarzi> flw para todos.. zzzzzzzzzz
<diegosarzi> quit
<diegosarzi> #quit
<ermi> alguem pode me informá o q cai no exame  lpi 201 e 202
<gerson> ola
<gerson> bom dia
<gerson> oiee
<gerson> voces tem copia do ubuntu classic meu pai tirou o daqui
<h3r5s> bom dia gente
<h3r5s> alguem pode me ajudar sobre o utilitario de disco palimpsest ?
<h3r5s> estou tentando entender, mas to com duvidas sobre este utilitario de disco
<h3r5s> do ubuntu
<liuxman> e serve pra que mesmo
<h3r5s> estou tentando diminuir e aumentar tamanho de partições no ubuntu...dá para usar o utilitario de disco?
<liuxman> sem perder os dados
<h3r5s> ou o utilitario de disco serve apenas para visualizacao e escolha de boot?
<liuxman> tu quer saber
<liuxman> basta testar
<liuxman> instala o virtual box
<liuxman> instala um sistema de teste
<liuxman> e tu pode brincar com segurança
<liuxman> quando eu tenho duvidas uso isso
<h3r5s> pois entao, meu problema eh espaço
<h3r5s> estou procurando no google
<h3r5s> nao estou tendo muito sucesso
<liuxman> mano grava as coisas em dvd para poder usar kkkk
<liuxman> espaço nao tem jeito
<gerson> en
<h3r5s> nossa, to com 90GB aqui de video aula
<h3r5s> tah brabo salvar tudo em dvd
<gerson> legal
<gerson> eeee
<h3r5s> por isso que estou precisando alterar o tamanho da partição
<gerson>  250
<h3r5s> eu tenho 70 gb de video aula na particao do win
<h3r5s> e 20 gb de video aula no linux
<liuxman> tu tem dois sistemas
<liuxman> no mesmo hd de 80gb ?
<h3r5s> queria aumentar 20 gb no win e jogar tudo lah mesmo
<h3r5s> meu hd eh de 160 gb ide
<liuxman> mano
<h3r5s> oi
<liuxman> compra um hd de 40 e usa o linux la
<liuxman> kkkk
<liuxman> eu tenho 3 discos no meu pc
<h3r5s> mas eh um notebool
<h3r5s> notebook
<liuxman> 2.5tb de backup
<h3r5s> pentium 4
<liuxman> 320 gb win7
<h3r5s> oloooooco
<h3r5s> rs
<AKINATON> h3r5s, bom dia
<liuxman> 260 gb ubuntu 11.04 64 bits
<h3r5s> ola darck
<h3r5s> tudo joia!
<gerson> udo
<liuxman> bom dia
<h3r5s> muito 10 o ubuntu
<liuxman> o linux e file mas sempre tem algo que atrapalha
<AKINATON> deixa eu te falar, em x de vc aumentar a partição do seu hd, pq não coloca seu backup em hds virtuais, ou seja nuvens
<liuxman> o lance e habituar
<liuxman> Akinaton nuvem nao pesa na hora de transferir
<h3r5s> pior tu nao sabe, eu fiquei usando toda hora o efeito de clicar na borda das janelas quando estao maximizadas, e puxando pra abrir, muito mais pratico...ai quando to no win eh um saco ficar clicando no tracinho ou no quadradinho..huahua
<liuxman> no up ou no down
<h3r5s> arquivo virtual ocupa menos espaço?
<AKINATON> não... não pesa, eu tenho na faixa de 1tera em nuvens, e sempre q preciso e so baixar de onde eu estiver
<h3r5s> nossa, nunca ia pensar nessa hipotese
<h3r5s> rsrs
<AKINATON> e claro q ocupa menos, na verdade não ocupa nenhum espaço, pois fica tudo na net
<h3r5s> hã????
<liuxman> e uma saida mas sempre prefiro ter as coisas proximas de min kkkk
<h3r5s> ahhhh, entendi, fazer upload do material?
<h3r5s> pra um server? isso?
<liuxman> pode crer
<AKINATON> mais no caso dele, q não tem discos removiveis para backup, a nuvem e uma mão na roda
<liuxman> eu prefiro ter um hd pequeno com o sistema e o grande so para dados
<h3r5s> entao darck , eu tenho 90 gb de video aula, e minha net eh 3g da oi, tenho limite de 5 gb por mes, se estouro, pago o olho da cara
<h3r5s> minhas ferias começam amanha...vou ficar 30 dias assistindo video aulas
<h3r5s> rsrs
<AKINATON> Tem o fileserve, q vc pode upa tudo via FTP, ele vai upando aos poucos
<liuxman> video aulas sobre ?
<h3r5s> mas ontem comecei a organizar a sala de aula..rsrsrs..... os arquivos
<h3r5s> rs
<h3r5s> tem de tudo
<h3r5s> video aulas de programas para desenvolvimento
<h3r5s> webdesign
<h3r5s> cursos da info
<h3r5s> etc
<liuxman> eu tenho um site file pra ti
<h3r5s> eh um amigo meu q terminou t.i. e me passou
<liuxman> nao sei se conhece
<h3r5s> (na verdada, eu fiquei pentelhando ele ateh ele me passar...rsrsrs...)
<AKINATON> e ja que são videos, vc tb pode upalos para o youtube ou videolog, e desta forma assitir ele na hora q quizer de qualquer pc
<h3r5s> mas nao posso ficar baixando videos, vou detonar meu limite de net
<liuxman> o incrivel blog do matheus
<AKINATON> mais no caso dos videos vc não ira baixalos depois de novo, pode velos online
<h3r5s> futuramente vou colocar uma net via radio, pelo menos nao tem limite de acesso, de down
<h3r5s> entao, tem dia q a conexao eh uma meleca... tow na roça amigo
<h3r5s> literalmente dizendo
<h3r5s> rs
<AKINATON> se tivece como vc envialos para min, eu upava eles para vc
<liuxman> cara melhora a recepcao do sinal
<liuxman> coloca tua antena para fora de casa
<liuxman> alias teu modem 3g
<liuxman> e roda o namebench
<h3r5s> eu jah fiz isso, mas a vizinha fez cara feia
<h3r5s> hauhauha
<liuxman> pega outros dns servers
<AKINATON> e ai gente, da uma moral la no meu blog, segue ele la...
<AKINATON> comunidade-geek.blogspot.com
<h3r5s> darck, passa seu blog, de tanto instalar e instalar o ubuntu (tu foi testemunha...rsrsr) , eu perdi meu favoritos onde tinha colocado seu blog
<h3r5s> ah, blz
<h3r5s> eu tinha instalado o partition magic no win
<h3r5s> ai fui ver se alterava o tam da particao do ubuntu
<h3r5s> mas nada
<h3r5s> dah erro
<h3r5s> o partition nem abre
<h3r5s> fala q nao tem nome, letra nalguma particao
<h3r5s> eu abri o utilitario de disco
<h3r5s> lah embaixo, aparece um porrada de espaco livre
<AKINATON> cara faz como o liuxman falou, conpra um HD pequeno de uns 40gb, e deixa ele so para o linux, vc pode comprar uma Caese de HD q custa na faixa de uns 35 reais e colocar ele na caese
<h3r5s> nao entendi
<h3r5s> hum, mas diminui a velocidade de leitura se for via usb
<h3r5s> nao tem como diminuir mesmo o tam da particao?
<AKINATON> Não diminui muito não, eu rodo meu BlackTrack assim
<AKINATON> cara tem como diminuir tem, o problema q e uma tarefa delicada, se rolar algun erro.... e adeus para as duas partiçoes
<h3r5s> vixi
<h3r5s> deixa entao
<h3r5s> rs
<h3r5s> darck, tu quer alguma video aula?
<h3r5s> quer ver?
<h3r5s> o material
<AKINATON> cara so se for para te ajudar ai, pois aqui tenho muito material, tem materq eu nunca relei os olhos
<h3r5s> rsrsrs
<h3r5s> ah tah, tranquilo
<h3r5s> rsrsrs
<h3r5s> na era da informacao, eh mais informacao do que podemos assimilar neh
<h3r5s> to vendo q vai ser isso aqui
<h3r5s> rsrsrs
<AKINATON> verdade
<h3r5s> bom, mas se precisar de algo especifico, soh falar
<h3r5s> tenho um programa de mesa de som da hora
<h3r5s> e um tb q edita video aula
<h3r5s> desses q o pessoal faz video aula
<h3r5s> com crackzinho e tudo mais
<h3r5s> qq coisa
<h3r5s> tamo aew
<h3r5s> bom galera, como eu vi que o negocio eh feio pra mexer com particao, deixa pra lah
<h3r5s> rs
<AKINATON> Ok, para edição de video eu Uso o Pitivi  e de som o Autacity
<h3r5s> bacana
<h3r5s> darck, tu dah uma olhada no meu utilitario de particao pra me explicar depois?
<h3r5s> aparece muuuuuuuuuuuuito espaco nao alocado
<h3r5s> nao to entendendo
<AKINATON> ok
<h3r5s> hd 160gb e sobrando espaco na alocado... nao to entendendo
<AKINATON> Cara o GnomeBaker ta muito melhor q o Brasero
<DiegoSarzi> Bom dia comunidade!
<fernando> Sala parada
<v1z_> parada msm
<v1z_> vai uma pergunta entao
<v1z_> eu n quero abandonar o gentoo
<v1z_> entao pra programar pesado, usando milhares de libs
<v1z_> ubuntu da conta?
<v1z_> ubuntu = n003? :P
<semeion> milhares mesmo?
<semeion> =p
<v1z_> tipo mplayer e afins, um nivel a mais de vomplexidade
<v1z_> programar software de edicao de video efeitos etc
<v1z_> vou almocar
<v1z_> falou
<v1z_> eu so tava zuando acima
<v1z_> luv ubuntu
<kasinsk> estou com problema no firefox, instalei o flashplayer mas a imagem no youtube fica preta, não carrega o video, que problema seria esse?
<kasinsk> ?
<kasinsk> alguem pode me ajudar?
<liuxman_> diga la master
<kasinsk> <kasinsk> estou com problema no firefox, instalei o flashplayer mas a imagem no youtube fica preta, não carrega o video, que problema seria esse?
<kasinsk> liuxman_,
<kasinsk> tai a ajuda que quero
<mwallacesd> alguém vivo aqui?
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Galerinha do mal.... Hehehe. Estou buscando alguns programas para o Gnome que subtituen alguns programas do Windows tais como:
<mwallacesd> Atube Cacher
<mwallacesd> eMule
<mwallacesd> Sony Walkman
<mwallacesd> Cut MP3
<mwallacesd> Tag Scanner
<mwallacesd> Existe por aí algun lugar com uma lista de equivalencias que vocês poderiam me indicar?
<AKINATON> mwallacest, muitos destes como o emule ja tem no Ubuntu, os outros posso te indeicar
<AKINATON> indicar
<mwallacesd> Tem uma lista de casualidade?
<AKINATON> não, mais estou ate pensando em criar uma
<AKINATON> mais me fala qual a função dos programas q vc q q te falo os similares para Ubuntu
<AKINATON> mwallacest: vai querer a ajuda ou não?
<mwallacesd> Bom o e-mule é pra downloads vc já deve conhecer... O AtubeCacher além de baixar videos da internet lhe permite baixar MP3s
<AKINATON> no caso do emule, ja tem ele para ubuntu, so vc olhar na Central de programas do Ubuntu, em internet...
<mwallacesd> O Sony Walkman é o programa da Sony Para o player Walkman da Sony (compete com iPod)
<mwallacesd> O Mp3Cut serve para cortar pedeços das mp3
<mwallacesd> E o TagScanner server para nomear as MP3 por estilo ano autor etc...
<AKINATON> para o MP3 cut, vc pode usar o Autacity, e um programa de som proficional
<AKINATON> para renomear existe varios programas de renomear em lote
<AKINATON> vou citar o Gprename
<AKINATON> e eu to olhando ak, creio q tem o  AtubeCacher para ubuntu tb, so deixa eu conferir
<AKINATON> pelo q estou vendo, o  AtubeCacher pode ser rodado pelo wine, q funciona corretamente
<mwallacesd> Blz, me passe o link que vc esta olhando?
<AKINATON> http://ptf.com/atube/atube+catcher+para+ubuntu+9.4/
<AKINATON> e estou baixando ele aqui e vou testar no wine
<AKINATON> Ok, o rodou direitinho no Wine, ou seja, vc pode baixalo para windows, e rodalo pelo wine q ele vai rodar direitinho
<mwallacesd> Bom, na verdade eu estou buscando um equivalente. Não rodar um emulado dentro do Wine.
<mwallacesd> Meu objetivo é no minimo um equivalente ou melhor =)
<AKINATON> ok, então em relação a baixar videos da uma lida neste topico: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Helps-e-dicas-para-usuarios-iniciantes/Baixar-Videos
<mwallacesd> Opa, deixa eu dar uma olhadinha.
<AKINATON> e em relação a MP3 vc pode usar o proprio amula
<mwallacesd> ando trabalhando com audio e videos musicais.... Preciso de ferramentas boas.
<AKINATON> para edição o ubuntu ja vem com o Pitivi para edição de video
<AKINATON> Ha e lembrei aqui agora, para baixar videos do youtube vc pode usar uma extenção do mozila, o fast Video
<diegosarzi> Boa tarde a todos!
<diegosarzi> Teria algum lugar aonde busco sobre interesses em salas do irc?
<diegosarzi> #design
<diegosarzi> o IRC esta morto??? existem salas ainda de discussões
<Andre_Gondim> diegosarzi, tenta /list
<diegosarzi> Andre_Gondim, obrigado
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<diegosarzi> Andre_Gondim, OO tem sala a rodo... não acaba hahahah
<Andre_Gondim> hehe, acontece
<diegosarzi> Andre_Gondim, voce é programador?
<Andre_Gondim> não
<diegosarzi> Andre_Gondim, trabalha com oque?
<Andre_Gondim> diegosarzi, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<miron_> alguem ?
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa.
<peregrinator_six> miron_, ?
<miron_> e ai mestre, blz ?
<peregrinator_six> miron_, 00
 * peregrinator_six cade o mestre...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> miron_, diga lá man...:?!
<miron_> opa, blz, faz muito tempo que eu não entro aqui
<miron_> oq ta rolando ?
<peregrinator_six> miron_, agora marasmo total... :p
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: tem ssh ai ?
<peregrinator_six> ssh...?!
<peregrinator_six> nem sei de que tá falando...?!
<sandrossv> blz
<miron_> ssh é um protocolo de comunicação
<sandrossv> miron_: vc tem ?
<peregrinator_six> e como se usa esse trem...?!
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: ssh user@host
<miron_> não sei cara, faz uns 2 meses que formatei meu pc, depois disso não usei, não lembro de ter instalado
<peregrinator_six> precisa de algum programa...?!
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: openssh
<sandrossv> mas não precisa
<peregrinator_six> ?
<sandrossv> a nao ser que vc queira me ajudar
<peregrinator_six> como se conecta nisso...?!
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: ssh user@host
<miron_> é mais geralmente só é usado pra conectar em servidores, ou pra manutenção remota
<peregrinator_six> ssh: Could not resolve hostname host: Name or service not known
<peregrinator_six> ?
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: ata
<sandrossv> vo te manda por pvt blzz?
<peregrinator_six> manda sei lá o que ai..
<sandrossv> o user e o host
<sandrossv> ja mandei
<mwallacesd> Que silêncio aqui
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> Cri....           Cri....
<xispirito> existe algum outro wm em qt fora o kwin?
<Sorentto> Boa Noite povo...
<Sorentto> alguem aqui usa ubuntu ou outra distro como servidor de dominio?
<Pskol>      04
<miron_> eu não !
<Pskol> 3
<Giverny> xispirito kde
<codeman_> ei galera sera que o compiz pode estar causando lentidão ?
<Giverny> codeman sim
<xispirito> Giverny, o que?
<codeman_> poxa to achando que a minha maquia esta mow lenta
<xispirito> o wm do kde é o kwin 0.0
 * Maninho puff
<codeman> vou desinstalar entaum
<codeman> pra ver se melhora
<Yutaka> Good
<porncowboy> Yutaka: dae
<ZNC> Ola porncowboy boa noite
<rootkit-sh> alguem aqui utiliza o slackaware como SO principal?
<rootkit-sh> slackware
<miron_> eu ja usei
<miron_> logo quando conheci o linux a uns 3 anos atraz
<rootkit-sh> miron_ sera que pouquissimas pessoas estao utilizando autalmente
<rootkit-sh> ??
<Pskol> pergunta no canal deles
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-25
<atalaia> alguem me diz ai faz favor so consigo var os videos do youtube em uma cor nada ver td meio avermelhada.
<atalaia> ja desinstalei o flash e instalei denovo e nada
<OliveiraBorges> FALA GERA
<OliveiraBorges> GALERA
<OliveiraBorges> de volta ao mundo virtual
<alvaro> Estou com um erro interno no ubuntu, alguem poderia ajudar?
<OliveiraBorges> Me ensinaram aqui no chat, que vc tem que perguntar logo, rs
<OliveiraBorges> Ja joga o problema no chat
<OliveiraBorges> Se tiver alguem, alguem vai responder.
<alvaro> Trata-se de um erro no "utilitário de Unidades", eu abro ele quando peço para fazer um scaneamento do HD o mesmo fecha e aparece a dita mensagem de erro interno no ubuntu
<alvaro> O que pode ser isso?
<Rudolf> atalaia: vc consegue ver video normal nesse pc?
<Rudolf> atalaia: sem ser pelo browser?
<atalaia> sim
<Rudolf> bizarro
<Rudolf> atalaia: qto de ram, qual o dispositivo de video?
<alvaro> ?
<MrBoss> pra descompactar .rar, o que vocês utilizam?
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: poderia exisitr um facebook no estilo do IRC. divido por assunto.
<OliveiraBorges> Este chat do irc eh top demais pra pedir ajuda, rs
<OliveiraBorges> no IRC as ajudas sao em tempo real
<OliveiraBorges> sao pessoas que estao ao mesmo tempo trabalhando e ensinando.
<Augusto> onde q eu baixo o ubuntu server
<Augusto> so que em portugues
<Augusto> ?
<OliveiraBorges> tentou o google ?
<OliveiraBorges> Voce sabe se existe ?
<OliveiraBorges> tuxmint-mg: voce em de onde de MG ?
<Augusto> aew
<Augusto> olivera
<Augusto> ausdhaudhauhdsauda
<Augusto> carai  moço to ta sempre aqui
<tuxmint-mg> bh
<ivanbajr> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads#alternate
<ivanbajr> neste link tem opções
<ivanbajr> O ubuntu na instalação você faz a opção
<ivanbajr> do idioma
<Augusto> a soh
<Augusto> to baixando aqui
<Augusto> do ubuntu.com
<ivanbajr> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Rudolf> MrBoss: unrar x arquivo.rar
<Augusto> qual dele e versao full
<Augusto> tpw q tem todos os pacotes
<Augusto> .rar .7z .exe
<Rudolf> exe?
<MrBoss> Rudolf, conhece um grátis ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: gratis? unrar
<Rudolf> sem a gui do windows é grátis
<Rudolf> nunca vi limitação
<MrBoss> pra atualizar o libreoffice, só removendo ele?
<Cfox-> teste
<DavyS> Cfox-, ?
<Cfox-> queria saber se dava pra mandar mensagens antes de registrar o nick :)
<Rudolf> testado
<DavyS> :)
<Cfox-> yep
<Cfox-> faz muito tempo que nao venho ao irc.
<Cfox-> e bom voltar as raizes
<cfox> agora ta tudo certo
<Rudolf> é nóis
<cfox> alguem ae tem tido problemas com o plugin do flash player exibindo tons de vermelhor em azul?
<cfox> o chamado efeito smurf
<cfox> ao tentar corrigir isso, as vezes o plugin trava
<DavyS> usa nvidia?
<DavyS> eu tive esse problema
<cfox> sim
<cfox> 560
<DavyS> só desabilitei a aceleração por hardware
<DavyS> como disse o linus
<DavyS> fuck nvidia
<cfox> eu vi o video. a palestra dele toda foi muito interessante.
<cfox> deixa eu achar o arquivo aqui
<DavyS> esse tipo de coisa me irrita
<DavyS> eu tô pagando
<cfox> rufato@aton:~$ cat /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<cfox> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<cfox> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<DavyS> e eles agem como se fosse um favor dar suporte ¬¬
<cfox> depois que setei essa config o efeito smurf sumiu
<cfox> mas o plugin trava as vezes
<cfox> sei bem como e isso. tive um quebra pau recente com o itau pelo mesmo motivo.
<cfox> com a prefeitura da minha cidade, etc
<cfox> pra esse povo so existe windows
<Rudolf> huhieheiuuhiuheiueh
<Rudolf> DavyS: tá pagando o que maluco?
<Rudolf> DavyS: vc paga pelo hardware, não pelo driver
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<DavyS> é obrigação dar o driver
<Rudolf> juuuuura
<DavyS> já que eu paguei o hardware
<Rudolf> utopia
<DavyS> são por pensamentos assim que as coisas são como são...
<cfox> concordo com ele. nao adianta nada criar hardware sem driver para faze-lo funcionar
<Rudolf> mimimimi
<Rudolf> chinga bastante no twitter
<Rudolf> igual o Linus
<Rudolf> nvidia caga e anda
<cfox> http://www.ubuntu-user.com.br/noticia/nvidia_responde_linus_torvalds
<Rudolf> cfox: viu a resposta
<Rudolf> Relações Públicas
<Rudolf> resposta padrão
<Rudolf> deve ser a mesma que davam quando começaram a reclamar
<Rudolf> mas, a galera continua comprando nvidia e ati
<Rudolf> então, para que se preocupar
<Rudolf> a maioria nem é capaz de reclamar diretamente a eles
<Rudolf> e não defendo a nvidia não
<Rudolf> meu notebook é optimus e nem funciona a placa nvidia
<Rudolf> só acho que esse mimimim, meu direito, blabla, devia ter suporte, blablabla
<Rudolf> não resolve nada
<cfox> eu so compro nvidia porque eles oferecem os melhores drivers para linux ate entao
<Rudolf> cfox: aeeee
<Rudolf> assumiu
<cfox> se houver outra empresa melhor, comprarei deles
<cfox> simples assim
<Rudolf> então pare de reclamar
<Rudolf> não tem melhor
<cfox> eu nao estou reclamando, so concordei com o colega acima
<cfox> DavyS> voce tem usado o driver disponivel no ubuntu ou tem baixado o disponivel direto no site da nvidia?
<MrBoss> eu uso o drive disponível no ubuntu
<cfox> Data de Lançamento:
<cfox> 	
<cfox> 2012.06.11
<cfox> tem esse mais recente
<DavyS> cfox, o do site
<cfox> o ubuntu me deixou preguicoso, na epoca do slackware eu compilava quase tudo
<cfox> DavyS> e ta funcionando beleza? tem smurf? da pra jogar starcraft e diablo 3?
<MrBoss> com o drive do ubuntu eu jogo oil rush no máx sem problemas
<MrBoss> ja volto
<cfox> MrBoss> tks
<DavyS> cfox, depois que desabilitei a aceleração por hardware no flash não tem smurf
<Rudolf> vcs usam linux para trabalhar?
<DavyS> quanto a jogos, eu não jogo muito
<Rudolf> ou fazer trabalho da escola?
<cfox> eu uso
<Rudolf> ou só para jogar?
<Rudolf> alias, vcs usam computador que não seja para jogar?
<MrBoss> eu tenho usado mais agora pois os projetos em .dwg agora consigo abrir e editar no linux :D
<cfox> tenho uma instalacao do windows original, com steam, onde eu uso exclusivamente jogos. nem navegar na net
<cfox> o linux eu uso no dia a dia, e para trabalhar levo um netbook rodando lubuntu
<MrBoss> só no trabalho que uso o win.
<MrBoss> a única coisa que falta agora seria o pessoal do libre office desenvolver um aplicação similar ao project
<cfox> me deram um comp no trabalho, rodando win7 ultimate piratao. a bagaca fazia tanto barulho que desmontei e levo o netbook mesmo.
<cfox> parecia um aspirador de po ligado
<MrBoss> ja testei diversas soluções e nenhuma boa minimamente
<cfox> o project nao roda no playonlinux ou wine?
<MrBoss> eu acho que roda o 2007
<MrBoss> irei testar em breve estava primeiro vendo os nativos
<cfox> deixa eu checar pra voce
<Rudolf> cfox: roda
<Rudolf> cfox: no playonlinux
<MrBoss> roda
<cfox> roda no wine mesmo
<MrBoss> mas antes de testar ele eu testei as soluções nativas
<MrBoss> mas todas deixaram muito a desejar
<cfox> imagino
<cfox> tenho usado o impress do libreoffice e ele tem me sido suficiente nas minhas apresentacoes
<MrBoss> o ideal eu acho que seria a incorporar ao libre
<MrBoss> cfox, tem uma extensão pra ele pra adicionar smarts igual ao powerpoint
<MrBoss> cfox, vc usa qual versão do libreoffice ?
<cfox> MrBoss> a que esta preinstalado no precise
<paladinn> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/intel/25551-intel-anuncia-coprocessador-xeon-phi-de-50-nucleos-mas-nao-para-computadores-domesticos.htm
<cfox> estou satisfeito com meu i7 :)
<MrBoss> também :D
<paladinn> tenho i3v rs
<paladinn> i3
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem vivo ?
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<kevin> Bom dia a todos
<kevin> gostária de relatar um pane recente na minha maquina, que me deixou alguns dias fora do ar.
<Rudolf> kevin: relate
<kevin> penssei que fosse do propio sistema, mas na verdade foi o meu hd, e agora esta com 4kb de setores danificados
<kevin> comoo posso resolver esse erro?
<kevin> oque vc acha rudolf?
<Rudolf> kevin: como vc sabe que tem setores danificados?
<kevin> verifiquei
<kevin> recentemente
<Rudolf> como?
<Rudolf> com o que?
<Rudolf> de que maneira
<kevin> pelo o terminal
<kevin> via linha de comando
<Rudolf> com qual comando?
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahahaa
<sistematico> Muito bom..
<kevin> chkdsk
<Rudolf> aff
<kevin> ?
<Rudolf> kevin: mas tu tá no windows ou no linux
<sistematico> kevin: Não existe.
<sistematico> O comando seria fsck.
<kevin> tenho dual boot na minha maquia
<kevin> no momento estou no linux
<Rudolf> kevin: então faz assim ó
<Rudolf> kevin: então vc testou apenas o disco do windows
<Rudolf> kevin: não concorda comigo/
<Rudolf> ?
<kevin> isso mesmo
<kevin> apenas no windows
<Rudolf> kevin: faz um favor entaozis
<kevin> os 2 sistemas não estava iniciando
<Rudolf> kevin: pega essa iso (https://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/files/sysresccd-x86/2.8.0/systemrescuecd-x86-2.8.0.iso/download)
<Rudolf> kevin: grava num cd
<Rudolf> kevin: boota ela
<Rudolf> kevin: e roda o comando fsck -py /dev/sdaX (apenas nas partições do linux)
<kevin> hum...
<kevin> certo
<kevin> e oque isso faz
<kevin> ?
<Rudolf> kevin: man fsck
<Rudolf> kevin: e nao faça com o sistema montado
<kevin> qual o comando para desmonstar?
<Rudolf> reboot
<xGrind> salve cambada :D
<xGrind> Rudolf: sabe dizer qual é melhor? libreoffice ou openoffice?
<Rudolf> xGrind: não sei dizer qual o melhor
<Rudolf> xGrind: mas eu uso libreoffice
<xGrind> tb uso libreoffice. é q vc sabe q o open ta com apache agora ne?
<xGrind> li em alguns sites q o desempenho ta bem melhor
<Rudolf> não testei
<Rudolf> não uso muito office
<Rudolf> então, não tenho parâmetro
<kevin> rudolf então apenas reinicio a maquina e faço o procedimento
<Rudolf> kevin: já gravou o cd?
<Rudolf> kevin: ou já tem um cd para o procedimento/
<Rudolf> kevin: aviso
<Rudolf> kevin: se seu hd estiver muito zuado, vc PODE perder o sistema ok
<xGrind> Rudolf: http://www.hostcult.com/2012/05/apache-openoffice-34-vs-libreoffice-353.html
<kevin> hum...
<kevin> rudolf corro risco de perde o sistema então
<Rudolf> sim, sempre
<kevin> um risco que eu corro
<Rudolf> kevin: mas vc corre o mesmo risco usando ele zuado
<Rudolf> então, EU rodaria o comando
<kevin> rudolf qual o procedimento que ele vai operar na minha maquina
<kevin> ?
<Rudolf> kevin: corrigir o filesystem
<Rudolf> kevin: e identificando possíveis badblocks
<kevin> certo
<kevin> indentifica e corrigi?
<Rudolf> se possível sim, mas o filesystem em relação aos badblocks
<Rudolf> ele não corrige badblock
<Rudolf> isso não existe
<kevin> hum...
<kevin> esses setores defeituosos não tem como substituilos/
<Rudolf> sim, ele tenta fazer isso
<Rudolf> mas veja
<Rudolf> vc gravou um arquivo de boot numa serie de setores
<Rudolf> por exemplo
<Rudolf> e essa serie de setores, de 40, 35 tá zuado
<Rudolf> não tem o que fazer
<Rudolf> arquivo de boot já era
<Rudolf> ele isola, mas o arquivo foi perdido
<Rudolf> é isso que eu quero dizer
<kevin> hum...
<kevin> 4 kb
<kevin> é muito?
<kevin> acho qu não né
<Rudolf> depende
<kevin> depende?
<Rudolf> é muito pouco para um arquivo de video
<Rudolf> mas para um arquivo de configuração
<Rudolf> e 4kb foi no windows
<Rudolf> vc não checou o linux
<kevin> não
<kevin> só windows
<kevin> qual o comando que eu possa verificar
<kevin> ?
<Rudolf> 09:13 < Rudolf> kevin: e roda o comando fsck -py /dev/sdaX (apenas nas partições do linux)
<Rudolf> kevin: leia o "man fsck" antes
<kevin> ok
<kevin> rudolf qual o comando para vêr minhas partições, esqueci
<kevin> fdisk -l
<kevin> ?
<kevin> rudolf vou executar o comando
<Arrotinho> Arrotinho
<Arrotinho> Olá
<Arrotinho> Tem alguem ai ?
<Rudolf> depende
<locodir-user> bom dia a todos
<[kernel]> é normal o flashplugin puxar muito recurso da maquina no ubuntu 12.04?
<[kernel]> ta 85% da CPU
<[kernel]> ;\
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> [kernel], quando nao usa 100%..
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> flash bugado dos inferno
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> entao aqui ta bugado
<[kernel]> o que eu devo fazer?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> que processador vc tem?
<[kernel]> Atom
<[kernel]> acho que vou por o 11.10 mesmo
<[kernel]> esse 12.04 é muito pesado
<[kernel]> eu achei..
<[kernel]> ta puxando tudo
<[kernel]> esse firefox com o flash
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> bota o 10.04
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> ixe.. atom eh assim mesmo, puxa mesmo
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> o netbook eh atom tbm, o bixo sufoca um pouco
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> mas nao eh pra ser tanto
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> to usando o 10.04
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> bem estavel
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> raramente trava
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> quando abre video
<[kernel]> Asdfdghhsfgsdf, isso mesmo
<[kernel]> tou no net da minha namorada
<[kernel]> era só o flashplugin
<[kernel]> kill -9 nele agora ta filé
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> tenta instalar outra versao do flash
<[kernel]> beleza.
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> pega umas versao mais antiga
<[kernel]> ta beleza
<an0n> E o html 5 como anda na execução de vídeos?
<[kernel]> Asdfdghhsfgsdf, como eu escolho uma versao mais antiga do flash?
<Rudolf> [kernel]: não escolhe
<Rudolf> hahahahahaha
<[kernel]> Rudolf, kkkkk
<[kernel]> poxa cara
<[kernel]> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 aqui no net da mulher
<[kernel]> mais só que o flashplugin ta bugado
<[kernel]> tava puxando 100% da CPU
<[kernel]> ;/
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> ou é isso ou versão com falha de segurança
<Rudolf> uma dica é um flashblock
<Rudolf> só abrir flash quando for necessário
<OliveiraBorges> Como eu posso calcular o envio/hora do meu servidor de e-mail ?
<Rudolf> subtraindo a hora recebida da hora enviada
<OliveiraBorges> Tem alguma calculadora que eu coloca a banda, tamanha da mensage,  e quantidade ?
<Rudolf> ROTFL
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  Cara por mais que voce fica me tirando eu so tenho a te agradecer, rs
<OliveiraBorges> Sem voces eu nao chegaria a lugar algum, rs
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ok, mas não faça uma pergunta dessa de novo
<Celso> rsrsrs
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: Entao pra mensurar os envios/hora so fazendo testes.
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> soma tudo e divide por 2
<OliveiraBorges> ta de brincadeira neh, rs
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> divie o total de envios de um dia por 24
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> divide
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> sei la
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: implementa isso aqui ó: http://www.howtoforge.com/mail_statistics_mailgraph_pflogsumm
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: agora, uma coisa é que
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: muitos provedores implementam gray list
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: dae o tempo de chegada fica bem longe do real
<OliveiraBorges> Eu imagina que nao poderia ter um numero real, mas pelo menos uma estimacao
<OliveiraBorges> imaginava*
<OliveiraBorges> vou olhar este link
<OliveiraBorges> estimativa*
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: no que acha que se estima?
<OliveiraBorges> quantidade enviada + tamanho da mensagem / BANDA
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e o outro lado, vc sabe?
<OliveiraBorges> quantidade enviada * tamanho da mesnagem / banda
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e o outro lado, vc sabe?
<OliveiraBorges> n
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: sabe o que tem  no meio do caminho?
<OliveiraBorges> sei que ha burocracias
<OliveiraBorges> o percurso neh
<Rudolf> então, um simples ironport
<OliveiraBorges> roteadores
<OliveiraBorges> filtros
<Rudolf> um spamd
<Rudolf> um gray list
<Rudolf> joga por terra
<Rudolf> sem falar em politicas
<OliveiraBorges> vc sabe em quanto tempo sao feitas essas verificacoes ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: que verificações?
<OliveiraBorges> da parte do servidor
<Rudolf> como assim? não entendi a pergunta
<OliveiraBorges> consultar blacklista, verificar spf, dns reverso ...
<OliveiraBorges> O postfix so envia o segundo email depois de receber uma confimacao do servidor de e-mail ? Ou ele vai entregando pra todos os enderecos sem esperar resposta ?
<Rudolf> o postfix não quer nem saber
<Rudolf> vc tem que implementar essas soluções de segurança
<Rudolf> consulta de blacklist, depende do software
<OliveiraBorges> Estou falando sobre enviar e nao receber
<Rudolf> consulta e atualização de blacklist, depende do software
<Rudolf> verificar spf, é automático
<Rudolf> dns reverso, vc configura para checar ou não (e do outro lado também)
<OliveiraBorges> Estou querendo chegar em uma conta matematica, rs
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ESQUECE
<Rudolf> não existe, conta matemática
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: sobre enviar e receber, vc configura o tempo que ele espera para uma segunda tentativa
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: tipo, tentou a primeira, host not found, espera umas horas até a próxima tentativas
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ou minutos
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: lembrando que isso pode aumentar sua carga   de processamento
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> aoo OliveiraBorges
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  Fala Rodrigao
<RodrigO23> [OliveiraBorges]: iai OliveiraBorges
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: e as novidades, rs
<RodrigO23> [OliveiraBorges]: pow nenhuma, meio gripadao
<RodrigO23> shaushaushas
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: normal, vc mora aonde ?
<RodrigO23> Atibaia - SP
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: melhoras
<RodrigO23> oo brigadao ai Rudolf
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: Corintiano ?
<RodrigO23> Santista kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23: Aff, serei campeao da america
<RodrigO23> [OliveiraBorges]: q vc torce pro Boca
<RodrigO23> ?
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> kkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> Ontem nasceu uma esperanca Corinthiana
<OliveiraBorges> Romarinho o nome de fera.
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> BOCA para siempre!!!!!!!!!!
<RodrigO23> Nem acompanehei o Brasileiro ontem
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  Romarinho fez 2 golaco, dps ve no youtube.
<OliveiraBorges> Rumo a Tokyo Vs o chelsea
<RodrigO23> [OliveiraBorges]: hehe
<Rudolf> o importante é acreditar
<OliveiraBorges> kkkkk
 * RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<metalus> Arrotinho
 * RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - desde[17:24:35] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-26
 * Arcana boa noite garotinhos e garotas
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Arcana, boa noite garotinha
<Arcana> XD
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, vc esta viva!!
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> rsrs
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> nao sabia q era vc
<Patricia> rsrsrs vivinha XD
<Patricia> quem é vc?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> o pskol
<Patricia> 0.0
<Patricia> PSKOLLLLLL meu anjo quanto tempo
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, :D
<Patricia> :D, tudo bem contigo?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> esses dias eu tava lembrando de vc
<Patricia> idem
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> rrrrrrs
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> :P
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, e ae,, qual as novidade?
<Patricia> rsrsrs, mas pq tava alembrando de mim? :P
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, eu to entrando em uma outra rede, la tem uma menina no canal
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, igual a vc
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> kkk
<Patricia> 0.0
 * Patricia ciumes mode on
<Patricia> hmmm, eu lembrei de vc, pq estava conversando com umas amigas kkkk
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> hehehee
<Patricia> tava uns assuntos de pais burros etc sabe ^^
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, haahuheuhae
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> ai vc vai logo citar eu ne
<Patricia> ae falei q conhecia uns q nao, dai lembrei de vc
<Patricia> XD ^^
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> humm L)
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> :)
<Patricia> S2
<Patricia> aiai, estou tendo uma vidinha comum :|
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> mas eu achei impresionante
<Patricia> oq?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> a menina la identica a vc
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> kkk
<Patricia> 0.0 em q sentido?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> ela tava falando que nao podia comer um monte de coisa
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> q tomava usn remedio la
<Patricia> ah mas isso é normal, atualmente nao posso comer camarão alergia
<Patricia> 0.0
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> ai eu pensei, caramba sera que e ela
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkk
 * Patricia pensando...
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> pq menina no irc eh dificil achar
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> :)
<Patricia> kkkk e vc sabe pq ne? hshshhs
<Patricia> mas q nada pskol hoje estou bem mais tranquila ^^
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> em q sentido?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> ah ta
<Patricia> em todos kkkkkkkkkkk
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> eu to doido
<Patricia> pq?
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> kkkkkkkk
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> tinha entendido errado
<Patricia> hmmm
<Patricia> no amor, estou otima {pelo menos todo mundo acha}, no trabalho vai tudo muito bem, bem ate d+,
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> Patricia, q bom :0
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> :)
<Asdfdghhsfgsdf> vamo no pvteco
<Patricia> :) vamos
<xGrind> Maninho: vc usa q distro?
<sistematico> Pessoal, meu Linux não reinicia de jeito nenhum! Ele liga normal e desliga normal.
<sistematico> Alguem já viu isso?
<sistematico> Nenhum log de erro é gerado.
<Patricia> tenta assim
<Patricia> sudo pm-hibernate
<Patricia> XD
<Patricia> pra que desligar ou reiniciar se tem essa maravilha divina
<Patricia> não entendo ate hoje pq o mundo esta no shutdown/restart
<sistematico> Patricia: Isso não corrige meu problema.
<Patricia> XD mas soluciona o nao reinicia de jeito nenhum
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> mas falando serio
<Patricia> quando vc aperta o botao de reiniciar o q acontece?
<sistematico> Patricia: Uma tela preta.
<sistematico> Os scripts finalizam normalmente, mas depois disso nada acontece.
<Patricia> e pelo tty tentou  sudo reboot
<sistematico> Patricia: O botão liga-desliga permanece aceso, como se ele estivesse ligado.
<Patricia> mas o sistema fica operando
<sistematico> Patricia: Tentei: sudo su + reboot, shutdown -r now, init 6, entre outros...
<sistematico> Patricia: Ele não fica nem ligado nem desligado.
<sistematico> É estranho..
<Patricia> puxa vida
<Patricia> quando ele fica com a luz acessa
<Patricia> o sistema fica operando?
<sistematico> Patricia: Ele desliga normal, seja pelo botão ou shutdown -h now...
<Patricia> sim e sempre a luz fica acessa?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Quando eu desligo a luz do liga-desliga apaga.
<sistematico> Patricia: É um Acer Aspire One d257
<Patricia> vixi
<sistematico> Netbook.
<Patricia> note
<Patricia> net? ixi
<sistematico> nEt
<Pskol> sistematico, aacpi
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Pskol: Desabilitei faz hora.
<Pskol> tstou com ele habilitado?
<Patricia> eu ando correndo isso ai, não aguento mais ver na frente
<Patricia> pica o pe sistematico
<sistematico> Pskol: Sim, ele VEM habilitado.
<Pskol> ta bom desculpa ai
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Patricia: ?
<Patricia> chuta :(
<sistematico> Patricia: Não!
<sistematico> Só tenho esse menina!
<sistematico> Patricia: Vou ficar sem?
<sistematico> Se chutar quebra ele.
<Patricia> :|
<Patricia> mas antes isso funcionava normal/
<Patricia> ?
<sistematico> Patricia: Não sei se é relevante, mas esse comportamento apareceu depois de remover o FreeBSD e instalar uma distro aí..
<sistematico> Patricia: Sim.
<sistematico> Patricia: Esse PC tem 1 mês de uso só.
<Patricia> hmmm
<Patricia> ah então resolvido
<Patricia> instala o freebsd
<sistematico> Uso No-Break, minha sala é sempre climatizada e limpa, acho difícil um defeito de hardware.
<Patricia> d novo é melhor que muitos
<sistematico> Patricia: hahahahahahahahahhahah
<Patricia> :P
<sistematico> Patricia: A aceleração da Intel Pineview no FreeBSD não é muito rápida.
<sistematico> Patricia: Nesse aqui ficou bem melhor.
<sistematico> Vou manter o FreeBSD apenas no meu Desktop, aqui num dá muito certo não.
<Patricia> hmm, instala o opensuse baum hein
<sistematico> Patricia: Num curto :)
<Patricia> instala o arch otimooo viu
<sistematico> Patricia: Estou bem contente com essa distro, uma pena dar esse BUG aí.
<sistematico> Patricia: Usei por mais de 4 anos.
<sistematico> Excelente.
<Patricia> hmm instala o madriva bauzinho
<sistematico> Quero não.
<sistematico> :D
<Patricia> srrsrs
<sistematico> Posso não.
<Patricia> rssrsr
<sistematico> Erro curioso...
<sistematico> Tentei um dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2
<sistematico> Depois dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=setores_finais
<sistematico> Como medida de desespero.
<sistematico> Nada tambem.
<sistematico> Com o kxec habilitado reinicia normal, porem eu quero um reinicio real.
<sistematico> *kexec
<sistematico> Tá osso.
<sistematico> Vou jantar, já volto.
<Pskol> /ignore sistematico
<sistematico> Patricia: Resolvido.
<sistematico> Patricia: reboot=bios como parametro do Kernel.
<sistematico> \o/
<nandinho_UJS> boa noite galera
<nandinho_UJS> eu tenho algumas duvidas
<nandinho_UJS> podem mim ajudar???
<nandinho_UJS> pois bem eu sou novo no ubuntu e nao sei muito bem pra onde ir como baixar app pela internet e instalar
<nandinho_UJS> ????
<DavyS> nandinho_UJS,
<DavyS> use a central de programas
<nandinho_UJS> eu sair faz pouco tempo do windows e fico meio perdido lá :s
<nandinho_UJS> os programas que eu conheço do windows nao sei se tem linux
<nandinho_UJS> e muitas das vezes vou no baixaki
<DavyS> há um equivalente para a maioria dos programs
<nandinho_UJS> pra saber novidades
<DavyS> baixaki pra linux não presta
<DavyS> é muito desatualizado
<nandinho_UJS> hummm interessante
<nandinho_UJS> um app por exemplo pra MSN que eu tanto uso???
<nandinho_UJS> eu nao tenho ideia :s
<DavyS> tem o emesene
<DavyS> tem o padrão do gnome, o empathy que aceita facebook gtalk emesene etc...
<DavyS> pidgin
<nandinho_UJS> humm
<DavyS> mas em termos de interface o emesene é bem similar
<DavyS> nandinho_UJS, http://blog.emesene.org/
<DavyS> veja as screenshots
<nandinho_UJS> pois bem se eu baixo ele eu não consigo inslatalar eu baixei via baixaki o VLC e n
<nandinho_UJS> nao conseguir instalar
<DavyS> nandinho_UJS, esses aplicativos estão na central de programas
<DavyS> é muito mais facil :)
<sistematico__> nandinho_UJS: Pode instalar pelo terminal tambem...
<sistematico__> nandinho_UJS: sudo apt-get install emesene
<nandinho_UJS> DavyS|afk hei outra coisa como particionar meu hd????? quando tentei quanto formatei mas não conseguir
<nandinho_UJS> tentei mais nao conseguir
<nandinho_UJS> eu baixei o Gparted mas não acho tutu na net
<nandinho_UJS> bom dia galera, eu como sempre cheio de duvidas gostaria de saber o que é gnome?????
<Rudolf> gnome é aqueles bichinhos pequeninos
<Rudolf> que vivem entre as plantas
<Rudolf> parecem gente, mas não são
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: aqui tem fotos deles: http://www.gnome.org/
<nandinho_UJS> ou aq é lugar discussão sobre um sistema q muito cresse no mundo
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: a gente também prefere português fluente
<nandinho_UJS> valeu as dicas
<nandinho_UJS> achei uma extensao da hora do gnome
<Arrotinho> Olá
<leonardo_> OI LEANDRO
<leonardo_> JA MANDEI FAZER A FAIXA COM RENATO !!
<claudio-tux> Bom dia
<claudio-tux> pessoal instalei o ubuntu aqui, mas to com problema no meu driver de video
<claudio-tux> GeForce 310M
<claudio-tux> em detalhes do sistema a placa de graficos está como desconhecida
<claudio-tux> estou usando o 12.04
<claudio-tux> tb estou notando que o desempenho nao ta legal
<claudio-tux> baixei o driver diretamente do site nvidia
<claudio-tux> quando tento instalar me aparece a msg :
<claudio-tux> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<claudio-tux>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<claudio-tux>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<claudio-tux>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Arrotinho> Tem alguém ai
<Rudolf> depende
<renan> exit
<claudio-tux> o 12.04 ta meio lerdo
<claudio-tux> ou é só comigo?
<claudio-tux> pskol: bom dia
<pskol> oi
<pskol> bom dia
<claudio-tux> tu ta usando o 12.04?
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Rudolf> dia
<pskol> nao
<claudio-tux> rapaz, o 12.04 ta muito lerdo
<claudio-tux> a canonical ta fods
<claudio-tux> os caras tao perdendo a mao
<sistematico> Porque?
<sistematico> Porque o Ubuntu está lerdo?
<claudio-tux> ta muito lento
<claudio-tux> nao sei se o problema é só comigo
<claudio-tux> mas ja fui de 32 e 64bits
<CWagner-MA> Salve, povo!!! Alguém sabe do Tiago Hillebrandt?
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Use o Arch Linux ou Linux Mint.
<sistematico> Recomendo.
<CWagner-MA> claudio-tux, tem que ver qual processo está consumindo CPU.
<claudio-tux> minha cpu ta normal
<claudio-tux> de 1 a 20% de uso
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Ou troque o Unity por um WM mais leve, sem precisar mexer no Ubuntu.
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: defina lerdo
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Isso são os gargalos, as vezes a CPU tá normal mas o disco está trabalhando no "talo"...
<CWagner-MA> o led do HD está ligado direto? Isso significa que o S.O. está usando swap e fica lento mesmo.
<claudio-tux> na verdade, nao tem um consumo exagerado
<claudio-tux> é que o 11.10 tava rodando mais rapido
<Daekdroom> A experiência que tive é que o 12.04 está muito mais rápido que o 11.10
<CWagner-MA> também achei o 12.04 um pouco mais rápido e espero que o 12.10 seja melhor ainda, principalmente no que se refere ao consumo de energia. A bateria do meu note  não aguenta muito tempo.
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: provavelmente a lentidao se dava ao fato de nao usar o drive nvidia
<claudio-tux> é estranho
<claudio-tux> o brfs ja está estavel?
<Rudolf> não, pq?
<claudio-tux> Rudolf: quero saber se vale a pena mudar do ext4
<claudio-tux> pois o brfs promete ser mais rapido
<claudio-tux> agora ferrou
<claudio-tux> tentando instalar o driver nvidia meu audio sumiu
<claudio-tux> a placa ta instalada
<claudio-tux> tem a barra de som
<claudio-tux> aparentemente tudo ok
<Rudolf> huehiuehieuhiuehieuhieuieuh
<claudio-tux> mas o audio ficou mudo
<Rudolf> que zica hein
<claudio-tux> pior que nem deu inicio a instalaçao
<claudio-tux> é zica mesmo
<claudio-tux> mando tocar uma musica ela toca normal, mas sem sudio
<claudio-tux> ele nao reclama de nada
<claudio-tux> é como que minha caixa de com esteja desligada
<Rudolf> alsamixer ?
<claudio-tux> tudo normal e no maximo
<claudio-tux> nem no auto falante do note nem com fone
<claudio-tux> pior que o sistema nao reclama de nada
<claudio-tux> puts
<Rudolf> reboot
<claudio-tux> ja fiz
<claudio-tux> vou levar essa maquina pra igreja universal
<claudio-tux> fazer uma sessão de descarrego
<claudio-tux> credo
<claudio-tux> ferrou mesmo
<claudio-tux> o audio sumiu
<Shazaum> putz
<Shazaum> ninguem sabe pra onde ele foi?
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehiaeuaheiaeuaheiuehaeia
<claudio-tux> vou procurar a delegacia
<sistematico> Shazaum: Eu sei!
<sistematico> Shazaum: Ele correu de medo do claudio-tux bugar ele.
<sistematico> haeihaueaheiaueaheiaa
<claudio-tux> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Vou nessa..
<sistematico> Abraços.
<[orca]> gente mais um,
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> deem uma ajuda, tou com um problema no linux, parte ahn server, a coisa nao quer entrar
<[orca]> erro em /bin/sh
<CWagner-MA> hello... alguém está testando o 12.10?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: opa
<OliveiraBorges> Quando eu verifico meu dns reverso ele vem  assim : gvpoker.com.in-addr.arpa mas em outros enderecos eu percebi que so aparece  nome do host sem in-addr.arpa . Isso faz alguma diferenca ?
<Rudolf> que outros endereços?
<OliveiraBorges> da TERRA por exemplo
<OliveiraBorges> host 189.113.15.26
<OliveiraBorges> 26.15.113.189.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer gvpoker.com.15.113.189.in-addr.arpa.
<OliveiraBorges> host 200.154.56.80
<OliveiraBorges> 80.56.154.200.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer www.terra.com.br.
<Rudolf> normal
<OliveiraBorges> File entao.
<Um_cara_qualquer> e ae pessoal
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem ai sabe me dize em qual pasta ficam os videos do youtube no ubuntu 10.10
<Um_cara_qualquer> ?
<fuhrmann> vocês já repararam ue no modo clássico do Ubuntu 12.04, o notify-osd deixa de ser usado? Em seu lugar é usado um notificador do próprio Gnome. Como eu faço para reabilitar o notify osd?.
<fuhrmann> ??
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-27
<MPolitano> boa noite
<MPolitano> a atualização do 12.04 tá falhando???
<MPolitano> falaha ao baixar arquivos dos pacotes
<MPolitano> alguém pode me dá uma ajuda??
<fuhrmann> MPolitano: provavelmente há pacotes de terceiros (como programas de ppa's ou instalados via pacote deb) impedindo a atualização. Desmarque essas opções na caixa de diálogo de atualização do sistema e prossiga normalmente.
<MPolitano> ok
<MPolitano> obrigado
<fuhrmann> MPolitano: denada já aconteceu isso comigo tbm :D
<MPolitano> nada feito...
<MPolitano> continua dando o mesmo erro...
<MPolitano> tem uma janela updade maneger detalahndo o problema...
<MPolitano> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine1.5
<MPolitano> e outras linhas parecidas...
<sistematico> MPolitano: Ó, sabe abrir o Synaptic?
<MPolitano> parece que já resolvi...
<Pskol> isso q da sair metendo PPA
<MPolitano> na janela que pediram pra desmarcar umas coisa eu desmarquei outras tb...rs
<MPolitano> é verdade... nunca mais...rs
<MPolitano> obrigado...rs
<MPolitano> não sei abrir synaptic...
<MPolitano> rs
<MPolitano> tem alguns lugares aqui que prefiro nem aprender a mexer...
<sistematico> Se arrumou então nem precisa.
<sistematico> haiheiaeaheiaeuaehiaeuaehiaeuaea
<MPolitano> outro dia li um tutorial que mandava editar uma linha de comando...
<MPolitano> nem fu dendo eu fiz isso..rsrs
<sistematico> MPolitano: http://help.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Por incrível que pareça, nesse site você aprende muita coisa.
<sistematico> Se ler de cabo a rabo, com bastante atenção, começa sem saber digitar um comando, e termina criando sua própria distro.
<sistematico> O que rege tudo isso é sua vontade.
<sistematico> Ou a falta dela.
<MPolitano> em pt-br???rs
<sistematico> MPolitano: http://ubuntu-br.org/suporte
<sistematico> MPolitano: Esse último é em pt_BR.
<sistematico> MPolitano: Quando comecei a usar o Linux, documentação em pt_BR não existia.
<sistematico> Ou tu aprendia nem que fosse o básico de inglês, ou ficava na mão.
<sistematico> Aos trancos e barrancos eu aprendi.
<sistematico> Entendo 99% do que está escrito na documentação.
<sistematico> Porem escrever em inglês, sou péssimo :)
<sistematico> MPolitano: Aprendi da pior forma, sem um professor.
<sistematico> MPolitano: Você tem chance de aprender da melhor forma, aproveite.
<MPolitano> tenho um amigo que foi do mesmo jeito...rs
<MPolitano> no tranco...rs
<MPolitano> grato
<sistematico> MPolitano: Só falo uma coisa, não é fácil.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> De nada.
<MPolitano> eu sei que não é fácil...rs
<sistematico> MPolitano: Mas leia os docs, um pouquinho todo dia.
<sistematico> MPolitano: Faça como o Johnie Walker, continue andando.
<sistematico> Nunca pare e se conforme como e onde está.
<sistematico> *Johnnie Walker.
<MPolitano> boa...
<MPolitano> grande abraço...
<MPolitano> tem um bucado de coisa pra ler...rs
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Vou nessa tambem.
<sistematico> Ler um pouco :D
<sistematico> Inté..
<PdrRdr> oi
<barna> oi
<PdrRdr> ei parceiro so novo aqui queria perguntar umas coisinhas sobre o linux bele ?
<PdrRdr> qual melhor kernel ou symbian ?
<omelete> ?_?
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal estou precisando linkar a lib libmysqlclient.so.18 que está em /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu para /usr/lib
<claudio-tux> nao estou sabendo
<claudio-tux> o link so ta indo quebrado
<xGrind> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar
<Stylles> alguem ja instalou svn?
<claudio-tux> alguem me ajuda ai
<barna> claudio-tux, bem q eu queria! mas num tenho nem ideia!
<claudio-tux> barna: blz, esqueci o comando do link simbolico
<claudio-tux> ln -s /usr/lib/destino.so /usr/lib/origem.so.1.0
<claudio-tux> senao me engano é assim
<claudio-tux> mas nao ta funfando
<claudio-tux> o link ta quebrado
<barna> claudio-tux, da um man ln
<barna> claudio-tux, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Link-simbolico-e-hardlink/
<claudio-tux> blz, isso me ajuda
<claudio-tux> valew
<barna> ;)
<JavaNunes> filhos da mae puta
<JavaNunes> cade a vagabunda que me baniu?
<DavyS> o_O
<JavaNunes> ela sabe que o meu sistema operacional ? alienigena e deu o braco a torcer
<JavaNunes> deu meia noite o cino ja cantou
<sistematico> cino?
<sistematico> Alem de mal-educado é burro.
<JavaNunes> ? o sino da igrejinha faz belem, blembom
<TheDrums> JavaNunes: Atualmente você está ignorando a proibição, que é contra as diretrizes deste canal.
<JavaNunes> ThuDrums vou te colocar na boca do Exu tranca ruas das almas
<TheDrums> !guidelines | último aviso
<TheDrums> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Daekdroom> O bot do #ubuntu-br sumiu faz bastante tempo
<JavaNunes> TheDrums, seu tranca rua ? dono da gira
<TheDrums> Daekdroom: Qual foi o nick?
<Daekdroom> ubottu-br, algo assim
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Verdade.
<sistematico> TheDrums: Tem algum site que agente possa ver os logs desse canal?
<TheDrums> sistematico: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/27/%23ubuntu-br.html
<sistematico> Ah!!
<sistematico> TheDrums: Muito obrigado!
<TheDrums> Sempre
<nandinho_UJS> boa madrugada' galera
<nandinho_UJS> aiii oq é gnome kde????
<log_null> sao desktops
<log_null> google it.
<nandinho_UJS> mais aii eu consigo baixar pelo central de programas
<nandinho_UJS> ubuntu
<sistematico> Busque kde-full ou algo assim.
<sistematico> kubuntu, alguma coisa assim.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Ubuntu + KDE = Kubuntu.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Ubuntu + LXDE = Lubuntu.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Ubuntu + XFCE = Xubuntu.
<sistematico> Entende?
<nandinho_UJS> começando
<nandinho_UJS> se não fosse esse x-chat
<nandinho_UJS> não sei o que seria de mim
<nandinho_UJS> rsrs
<sistematico> Você pode usar vários ambientes em uma mesma instalação do Ubuntu.
<Pskol> o google tbm eh legal
<sistematico> heh
<Leonardo_> Opa
<Leonardo_> fala ai galera...
<Leonardo_> tudo certo?
<nandinho_UJS> humm eu estou usando o gnome classic
<nandinho_UJS> belesa
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Eu já cheguei a instalar junto no mesmo sistema: Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, OpenBox, PeWM, RatPoison e mais alguns.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Aí na hora de logar, tu escolhe qual quer usar.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Tudo..
<Leonardo_> estou ai na luta para aprender um pouquinho mais e tentando forçar a barra para usar o ubuntu como SO padrão, mas estou tendo alguns probleminhas, com atualização e wireless, vocês podem me dar uma força?
<nandinho_UJS> humm que da hora assim não enjoamos da mesma coisa de sempre como no windows
<Leonardo_> estou com o seguinte erro quando tento atualizar o ubuntu 12.04 -> Falha ao baixar informações do repositório - Verificar sua conexão com a Internet.
<Leonardo_> alguém sabe como posso arrumar isso?
<nandinho_UJS> na central apreceu algo assim "extras restritos do kubuntu" é a interface???? oou não sistematico
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Não.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Não tem nenhum KDE?
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Sempre dê preferência ao Synaptic.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: É mais completo que essa Centra aí :|
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Dê um lspci em um terminal qualquer, e cole o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Depois passe o link pra mim.
<nandinho_UJS> e onde eu irei encontrar esse tal de Synaptic
<nandinho_UJS> ????
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: ALT+F2 > synaptic
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Entendeu?
<sistematico> Ou melhor.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: ALT+F2 > gksu synaptic
<Leonardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062053/
<Leonardo_> feito
<Leonardo_> =D
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Sua Wireless é a linha 14.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<sistematico> Viu?
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Agora tu digita: lsmod | grep 81
<sistematico> Pra ver se algum módulo da rtl8191 está sendo carregado.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Está usando Wireless?
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Ou rede cabeada?
<Leonardo_> wireless
<Leonardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062056/
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Você precisa conhecer o básico da sua conexão.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: DHCP ou IP Fixo?
<Leonardo_> DHCP
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Chegou a se conectar na Internet?
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Está usando o PC com problemas agora?
<Leonardo_> estou usando sem problemas agora...
<Leonardo_> mas ele cai do nada...
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Sabe abrir o Synaptic?
<Leonardo_> sim
<sistematico> Cai?
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Com outro SO ele cai tambem?
<sistematico> Ou só no Ubuntu?
<Leonardo_> bom, não sei se pode ser considerado outro SO, mas dei uma olhada no blackbuntu ele caia também
<sistematico> Está longe do Roteador?
<Leonardo_> a uns quatro metros... Mas não acredito que seja a distância, pois quando eu usava windows isso não acontecia... Não cheguei a testar outros SOs além desses...
<nandinho_UJS> desculpas sair sem avisar pois meu net caiu a carga
<sistematico> Ok.
<nandinho_UJS> mais eu tentei e não apareceu nada
<nandinho_UJS> :S]
<Leonardo_> mas a minha preocupação nem é tanta com isso, pois posso usar cabo, mas sim com as atualizações, você sabe o que pode estar acontecendo, aparece a seguinte mensagem de erro
<Leonardo_> Falha ao baixar informações do repositório - verifique sua conexão com a internet
<nandinho_UJS> Leonardo_ o q vc ta tentando msmo??
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Abre o Synaptic.
<Leonardo_> nandinho_UJS: verificar as atualizações
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Vai em Configurações > Repositórios
<Leonardo_> sistematico: está aberto
<Leonardo_> estou lá ;)
<sistematico> Na primeira Aba, o que está marcado?
<Leonardo_> tudo, de cima a baixo e o servidor está marcado como principal
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Ok, desmarque todos, e em Outros... desmarque tudo tambem.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Vai na terceira aba, algo como Assinatura ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Tem aí?
<Leonardo_> atualizações?
<sistematico> Autenticação
<sistematico> Tem?
<Leonardo_> tem
<sistematico> Clique em Restaurar Padrões
<Leonardo_> cliquei
<sistematico> Feche.
<sistematico> Atualize o Synaptic(primeiro botão eu acho).
<sistematico> Recarregar é o nome do botão.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Depois que recarregar volte lá no: Configurações > Repositórios
<Leonardo_> "O sistema detectou um problema no aplicativo"
<Leonardo_> estou lá
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Marque as opções da primeira aba: Main(principal), Contrib, Non-free.
<sistematico> Se você tiver essas opções aí.
<sistematico> Leonardo_: Troque pro Servidor do Brasil ou algo assim onde está Servidor Principal.
<Leonardo_> tem somente a opção main do primeiro checkbox, troquei para o servidor do brasil
<sistematico> Ok.
<Leonardo_> fecho?
<sistematico> Feche e atualize, mas antes disso, em Outros, remova tudo.
<sistematico> Certo?
<Leonardo_> está tudo removido
<Leonardo_> certo
<sistematico> E agora funcionou?
<Leonardo_> bah, está baixando informações do pacote, acho que deu certo \o/
<sistematico> :D
<Leonardo_> caraca cara, você sabe muito ;)
<Leonardo_> obrigado ai pela força... =D
<sistematico> De nada meu amiguinho!
<sistematico> :D
<Leonardo_> :D
<nandinho_UJS> esse q é o legal do ubuntu pessas que nao se conhece tem a oportunidade de trocar infomações alheias
<nandinho_UJS> sistematico e Leonardo_ boa interaçao
<Leonardo_> verdade cara... gostei cara, acho que o negócio é só ubuntu daqui para frente, vou dar um fim no windows =D
<nandinho_UJS> sim mais voltando de ondee paramos sistematicos quando eu coloco pra execultar o gksu synptic não da nada :S
<nandinho_UJS> apenas aprecce pra colocar a senha e não da nada
<Leonardo_> nandinho, qual a sua versão do ubuntu?
<nandinho_UJS> 12.4
<Leonardo_> posso estar errado e posso ter feito algo errado no meu ubuntu 12.04, pode ser que eu esteja entendendo errado ou não, mas no meu ubuntu 12.04 não sei se veio com synaptic, tanto que tive que instalar hoje a tarde enquanto tentava resolver o erro que o sistematico resolver agora...
<nandinho_UJS> humm
<nandinho_UJS> será que é algun bug???
<Leonardo_> não sei, mas na central de programas do ubuntu quando fui pesquisar pelo synaptic ele estava como programa não instalado, achei muito estranho, pois em outras versões como é o caso da 10.04 que tinha experimentado, já vinha com o synaptic...
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Não é synptic
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Copie e cole -> gksu synaptic
<nandinho_UJS> passa de novo MR. Ubuntu XD
<nandinho_UJS> valeus
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Copie arrastando o mouse, cole com o botão do meio(se houver).
<nandinho_UJS> msmo assim não da nanda
<nandinho_UJS> :s
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Abra um terminal e digite o seguinte: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Em algumas distros e versões ele não vem por padrão.
<sistematico> Isso é absolutamente normal.
<sistematico> E até melhor.
<nandinho_UJS> ok
<nandinho_UJS> ele é tipo a central???
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: É, só que 1000x melhor.
<nandinho_UJS> não consigo fazer nada com ele eu proucurei pelo kde mas não trouxe nenhuma interface como o gnome trouxe nem se quer pedio pra reiniciar
<Leonardo_> ai pessoal, vou saindo... amanhã entro ai ;)
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Nem vai pedir.
<Leonardo_> abraço
<sistematico> Depois de instalado tem que fazer logou e escolher ele no seu gerenciador de login.
<nandinho_UJS> sim disso eu seu mas quando eu instalei o gnome ele pediu pra reinicia e eu ja coloquei la no gerenciador
<nandinho_UJS> me de outras opções de interfaces como o gnome
<nandinho_UJS> pra mim baixar e já conferir
<sistematico> Vou nessa, amanhã eu volto.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<sistematico> Aqui ensina como se faz.
<sistematico> nandinho_UJS: Um abraço meu amiguinho..
<nandinho_UJS> falows bom sono
<nandinho_UJS> sair tb
<nandinho_UJS> fui
<Rudolf> dia
<Celso> Bom dia
<Pskol> bom dia
<Trovic> Bom dia
<anakin> bom dia
<Trovic> bom dia anakin
<Trovic_> exit
<Celso> alguem usa gnumeric e ja conseguiu colocar senha em uma planilha?
<Celso> ao clicar em "Salvar como" não aparece opcao passwd.
<Rudolf> Celso: vc leu a doc do gnumeric?
<Celso> estou justamente lendo
<Celso> e nao encontrei nada lavando de suporte a senhas
<Celso> acho que vou ter que instalar o  libre-calc
<kayo> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/ti/maddog-guru-do-linux-se-declara-homossexual-26062012-45.shl
<Rudolf> essa é velha
<Rudolf> mas explica o fato dele ficar querendo abraço no FISL
<Scox> Que isso cara
<Scox> pq vc ta falando isso
<Scox> poxa
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Known_problems> fazendo o Upgrade da versao 10.10 p/ 12.04,   vou ter algum problema?
<Known_problems> visto que meu 10.10, ta todo bem configurado. java, flash, Libreoffice... todos atualizados.
<sphinx> Known_problems, Acho que é melhor você rodar a versão LiveCD e testar com o seu hardware. Afinal, aprimoramentos lógicos ocorreram (segurança, bibliotecas, softwares, system loading, navegação, system files, etc), o que acaba por, a depender do caso - consumindo mais memória e demandando mais do seu processador.
<sphinx> Não há como categoricamente dizer se será melhor ou não. Acredito que é uma opção bastante atraente, levando-se em consideração uma série de aspectos.
<Known_problems> no 10.10 é o ultimo dos moicanos.... ou seja, ambiente gnome.
<Known_problems> so que hora sai aquela mensagem que a versao naum tem mais atualizacoes.. bla bla bla
<Known_problems> sphinx, quais seria os aspectos mais atraente?  peformance melhor?
<Known_problems> sphinx, alguns aplicativo novos?
<sphinx> Known_problems, Só para você ter uma ideia gráfica do que quero dizer http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<sphinx> Dê uma olhada.
<Known_problems> sphinx, o sistema de apps do 12.04, usa o aptget para instalar ou fizeram um novo sistema de controle de pacotes?
<sphinx> Known_problems, Há a Central de Programas do Ubuntu, algo parecido com o Synaptic, todavia penso ser ele mais funcional e detalhado. De qualquer, você ainda poder usar o terminal para instalar qualquer programa.
<nandinho_UJS> olá galera
<nandinho_UJS> boa tarde
<nandinho_UJS> estou cheio de novas novidades
<nandinho_UJS> Sistematico se encontra por aq???
<nandinho_UJS> e Leonardo_????
<nandinho_UJS> pessoal logado no ubuntu
<nandinho_UJS> conserteza a melhor interface é a do gnome
<nandinho_UJS> para ubuntu
<nandinho_UJS> kde é um lixo
<nandinho_UJS> porem os programas que vem nele ate da hora
<nandinho_UJS> o amarock
<nandinho_UJS> amarok
<Known_problems> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Known_problems> sacanagem a ubuntu fazer o sistema de desbloqueio do dispositivo identico ao da apple
<Known_problems> sem falar que esse novo ambiente com agregacao das barras de menus no topo de acordo com aplicacao. eh tambem sacada da apple.
<Known_problems> o CIO da ubuntu acho que usa mac com iOS
<Rudolf> Known_problems: nao gostou, faz melhor uai
<Known_problems> Rudolf, num disse que naum gostei... pensei que o pessoal tivesse mais imaginacao.
<Known_problems> ate a google inventou um login de destravamento no android mais legal que a apple.
<Known_problems> Rudolf, esse copy cola, eh costume da M$.
<Rudolf> Known_problems: como disse, não gostou da imaginação limitada "do pessoal", te desafio a fazer melhor
<Rudolf> Known_problems: pode começar dando apenas sugestões
<Rudolf> Known_problems: por que falar é fácil. criar é com gente que tem coragem
<Known_problems> Rudolf, se minha profissao fosse criar... com certeza.
<Known_problems> Rudolf, na ubuntu existe gente sendo paga pra imaginar...
<Known_problems> e criar
<Known_problems> a minha funcao hoje eh apenas usar. mais quem sabe eu arrume tempo pra bolar uma boa ideia.
<Arrotinho> Tem alguém ai
<BlackFlag> Opa!
<Rudolf> arrrrout!
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Hj o Brasil eh Corinthians
<OliveiraBorges> na Libertadores
<Rudolf> não seria o contrário?
<ScoxBr> Opa!
<ScoxBr> como assim caras ?
<Rudolf> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/12/06/26/1940250/are-open-source-desktops-losing-competitiveness
<Rudolf> algo de util para nossas mentes
<nandinho_UJS> olha eu aii d novo galera
<Rudolf> http://www.friederix.net/gjrhbd.html
<nandinho_UJS> como eu faço pra desinstalar o KDE????
<nandinho_UJS> please, can you help me????
<nandinho_UJS> como eu faço pra desinstalar o KDE????
<nandinho_UJS> please, can you help me????
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: como vc tentou desinstalar o kde?
<nandinho_UJS> tentei mas nao consigo
<nandinho_UJS> oq eu faço
<nandinho_UJS> ??
<Rudolf> o que tu fez
<nandinho_UJS> baixei normal instalei  nalo gostei e ja estou com o gnome
<Rudolf> e o que fez para "tentar" desinstalar
<Rudolf> eu pergunto isso pq tirar o kde pode foder seu sistema
<nandinho_UJS> desistalar cada componente
<nandinho_UJS> pela central
<nandinho_UJS> ;s
<nandinho_UJS> oq eu posso fazer
<nandinho_UJS> ???
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: vc havia instalado o kde anteriormente?
<nandinho_UJS> nao eu instalei o ubuntu normal 12.4 dp instalei o gnome
<nandinho_UJS> gostei tals
<nandinho_UJS> depois inventei ide instalar o kde
<Rudolf> entao nao tem kde
<Rudolf> ah tá
<Rudolf> vc instalou
<nandinho_UJS> so a interface
<nandinho_UJS> iai vei alguns progrmas
<Rudolf> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<Rudolf> mas eu tenho mal pressentimento sobre isso
<nandinho_UJS> tentar msmo assim
<nandinho_UJS> ta dizendo que nao e possivel
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: não to com a bola de cristal ligada para dizer "pru que num é possível"
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: então me diga
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: pru que num é possível?
<nandinho_UJS> é sim
<Rudolf> é ou não é?
<nandinho_UJS> e
<nandinho_UJS> possivel
<nandinho_UJS> ta dano permissão negada
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: root?
<nandinho_UJS> Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: vc está como root?
<nandinho_UJS> como assim
<nandinho_UJS> ??
<nandinho_UJS> eu sou novo no ubuntu
<nandinho_UJS> no final diz assim é root???
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> nandinho_UJS: vc só instala ou desinstala sendo root do sistema
<nandinho_UJS> diz assim no terminal
<Rudolf> sudo su
<Rudolf> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<nandinho_UJS> seria melhor dizer coloque sudo antes
<nandinho_UJS> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nandinho_UJS> que burru da zero pra eu
<leonardo_> Opa
<Rudolf> apO
<leonardo_> beleza?
<Rudolf> leonardo_: s pá
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: voce trabalha e mexe no irc ao mesmo tempo ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: nao
<Rudolf> mas sou igual processadores modernos
<Rudolf> faço algo rapidinho
<Rudolf> e já vou para outra tarefa
<Rudolf> dando atenção a tudo e a todos
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> galera, to precisando instalar a libmyslclient.so.15 no 12.04
<claudio-tux> ja tentei de tudo , nao funfa
<claudio-tux> alguem da um help ai
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf que eh o cara
<claudio-tux> Rudolf: da um help?
<claudio-tux> em /usr/lib
<claudio-tux> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      20 Jun 27 16:02 libmysqlclient.so -> libmysqlclient.so.15
<claudio-tux> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2387912 Jun 27 15:59 libmysqlclient.so.15
<claudio-tux> em /usr/lib32
<claudio-tux> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      20 Jun 27 16:02 libmysqlclient.so -> libmysqlclient.so.15
<claudio-tux> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2387912 Jun 27 15:59 libmysqlclient.so.15
<claudio-tux> mesmo assim nao funfa
<claudio-tux> ainda reclama da lib
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: quem reclama?
<claudio-tux> o componente de conexão sqldb do lazaruz + mysql
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: tem certeza que é a versao correta que ele foi compilado?
<claudio-tux> rapaz, certeza nao
<claudio-tux> baixei a lib da web
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: precisa saber com certeza
<claudio-tux> pois nao encontrei essa lib na instalacao do mysql
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: pq uma variacao faz nao funcionar
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: tente algo como mysql-dev
<Rudolf> claudio-tux: coisa assim
<claudio-tux> na verdade encontrei a libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0
<claudio-tux> linkkei ela como libmysqlclient.so para /usr/lib e usr/lib32
<claudio-tux> mas nem assim funfou
<claudio-tux> ta osso
<Rudolf> muito especifico
<leonardo_> claudio
<leonardo_> não sei qual a sua necessidade... mas no meu caso
<leonardo_> uso o xampp para as minhas aplicações e não preciso instalar nenhuma biblioteca a mais
<leonardo_> e a vantagem é que não preciso ficar instalando todos os recursos pois o xampp faz isso automaticamente
<spiga> alguem usando o gnome-shell 3.4
<Rudolf> leonardo_: provavelmente ele colocou algo externo ao sistema de pacotes
<Rudolf> leonardo_: dae deus O ajude
<Rudolf> spiga: não, obrigado
<leonardo_> ahhh, pode ser... Nunca cheguei a necessitar como desenvolvedor de instalar nada a mais do que isso...
<leonardo_> agora quero sair um pouco da criação de aplicações web e quero dar uma estudada no código do ubuntu...
<Rudolf> leonardo_: que codigo "do ubuntu"?
<leonardo_> mas vai ser dificil, é dificil encontrar sites bons
<leonardo_> não é do ubuntu, kkkk
<Rudolf> leonardo_: então, não entendi
<leonardo_> mas em questão de kernel e tal, aprender a compilar é a primeira coisa
<leonardo_> e ir modificando o sistema, para ver o que consigo fazer
<Rudolf> ai ai
<leonardo_> e quem sabe editar o empathy que comigo só da erro
<leonardo_> webcam do skype não funciona direito
<leonardo_> mas skype acho que o código não é aberto :/
<Rudolf> não mesmo
<Rudolf> é da microsot
<leonardo_> é :/
<leonardo_> será que não existe um cliente do skype de código aberto?
<Rudolf> leonardo_: o protocolo é fechado fio
<leonardo_> fazer o que, o problema é que nem da para migrar todo mundo para outros programas similares, é muita gente usando
<Rudolf> jura
<Rudolf> se nem msn povo para de usar
<Rudolf> para que parar
<Rudolf> comportamento de gado
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, nem windows o povo para de usar né?! kkkkkkkkk
<leonardo_> mas cada vez mais os sistemas operacionais estão ficando livres eu gosto de fazer todo mundo a minha volta começar a usar linux...
<leonardo_> não importa a distribuição...
<leonardo_> só por ser livre e na maioria dos casos é fácil, é só você infectar o computador da pessoa e mostrar que o antivirus não funciona para nada e que isso não existe no linu
<leonardo_> linux*
<leonardo_> no mesmo dia eles vem... rsrs
<Rudolf> até querer joguinhos
<leonardo_> tem uns joguinhos para linux
<leonardo_> até uns bem legais
<leonardo_> uns rpg e tal
<leonardo_> meu irmão tinha instalado, poxa estava jogando no computador dele, jogo muito bom...
<Rudolf> leonardo_: mas nao quero joguinhos legais
<Rudolf> leonardo_: quero CoD, Need for speed
<leonardo_> kkkkkk
<leonardo_> ai é difícil...
<Rudolf> leonardo_: quero jogar o joguinho que meus coleguinha falaram na escola
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> mas viu
<leonardo_> então deixa dual boot e usa o linux para acesso normal e sem vírus e o windows para quando for jogar...
<Rudolf> jogo portado fica muito melhor
<Rudolf> leonardo_: já jogou Unreal 2004 Tournament?
<leonardo_> não kkkkk
<Rudolf> leonardo_: é, eu tenho dual boot em casa para jogar Crysis
<Rudolf> he
<Rudolf> leonardo_: entao, fica muito melhor no linux
<Rudolf> leonardo_: pena que a que os caras pararam de portar
<leonardo_> eu parei no tempo do gta, cs e need for speed
<leonardo_> quando da uma vontade de jogar eu até jogo...
<leonardo_> fica mais rápido o jogo portado?
<Rudolf> sim
<leonardo_> O.o
<leonardo_> bah, vou ter que dar uma olhada qualquer hora dessas...
<Rudolf> se vc quiser te mando os 6 cds de instalação
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<leonardo_> opa... está hospedado em algum servidor?
<Rudolf> não, eu comprei no mercado livre
<Rudolf> anos atras
<Rudolf> fiz copia nos hds
<Rudolf> e tenhos os cds guardados
<Rudolf> alias, copia da copia
<Rudolf> 600,R$
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<leonardo_> beleza
<leonardo_> como você pode mandar?
<Rudolf> leonardo_: sedex
<Rudolf> leonardo_: sério, ultima vez que achei box original do jogo era esse preço
<Rudolf> leonardo_: licensa de lan house
<Rudolf> por isso tao caro
<leonardo_> kkkkkk
<leonardo_> quais são os jogos?
<Rudolf> "os"
<Rudolf> nao fio
<Rudolf> apenas 1
<Rudolf> Unreal Tournament 2004
<Rudolf> posso gravar as isos num dvd até
<Rudolf> mesmo pq, recomendo instalar com as cópias das isos
<Rudolf> ao invez de ir montando cd por cd
<Rudolf> instalador antigo
<Rudolf> meio burrao
<OliveiraBorges> Quem e Timao ai levanta a mao.
<Pskol> ...
<leonardo_> bah, massa rodolf
<leonardo_> vou ver se achou algumas coisas assim, mas não jogo muito HSUASHUSAHUASHSUAHASUSHAUSAHSAUSAHAUSHASUSAH
<Rudolf> nem eu
<leonardo_> galera, vou indo nessa
<leonardo_> até mais
<spiga> qual e o comando para abrir o painel de configurações do gnome-shell alguem sabe?
<SeuMadruga> alguem ae sabe mecher com servidor samba
<Rudolf> mecher é fácil
<Rudolf> difícil é manter funcionando
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<ivanbajr> tem como ativar uma webcam em modo texto
<ivanbajr> em um micro em minha casa
<ivanbajr> e poder ver a imagem via internet
<Rudolf> tem
<ivanbajr> em meu notebook
<Rudolf> tem programas servidores de webcam
<ivanbajr> programas servidores?
<ivanbajr> instalei o cheese
<ivanbajr> estou procurando por programas servidores de webcam
<ivanbajr> pesquisando?
<Rudolf> google it
<ivanbajr> certo
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: sabe procurar?
<ivanbajr> estou vendo
<ivanbajr> http://dial-b2-161-64.telepac.pt/www/content/servidor-de-webcam-no-debianubuntu
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: http://scottlinux.com/2010/06/29/stream-webcam-with-vlc/
<Rudolf> uma linha de comando
<ivanbajr> mas com vlc tenho de ter aparte grafica ativa?
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> ele funciona como um daemon
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> vou instalar o vlc
<ivanbajr> já que tenho um micro ligado 24 h
<ivanbajr> em casa
<ivanbajr> aproveitar ao máximo
<ivanbajr> atualmente serve para guardar aquivos
<Rudolf> espero que não esteja tentando filmar nada "tenso"
<ivanbajr> não
<ivanbajr> apenas uma proteção
<ivanbajr> quem tem empregados em casa
<ivanbajr> e como tenho crianças
<ivanbajr> menor
<ivanbajr> ao menos saber o que acontece na sala
<ivanbajr> já ajuda um pouco
<ivanbajr> bem
<ivanbajr> vou trabalhar
<ivanbajr> acabou de chegar um aluno
<ivanbajr> uma boa noite
<ivanbajr> e muito grato
<ivanbajr> na ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-28
<[orca]> aí gente, boa noite!
<[orca]> poderiam me dizer um link pra eu baixar o debian server? 32 bites, pode ser?
<[orca]> pra meu pai. ele me pedil.
<[orca]> gnt.
<[orca]> tem alguém disponível aí?
<omelete> rapa
<omelete> debian.org
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> mas tem alguma página em ptb?
<[orca]> e digamos, fácil de baixar pra mim? acessível =X
<omelete> i386 ou x64?
<[orca]> como assim?
<[orca]> sinceramente ainda não sei direito sobre isso.
<[orca]> omelete: ok. pelo que eu entendi a situação é, ele testou o debian 6.0.5 x64 e ta dando erro lá no sistemas de arquivos do servidor.
<[orca]> omelete: poderia me ajudar?
<omelete> agora q vi, 32bits
<[orca]> hummm...
<[orca]> sim.
<omelete> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.5/i386/iso-cd/
<[orca]> omelete: vc tem alguma ideia q ta acontecendo?
<omelete> canario 52 cd's
<[orca]> vlw aí
<[orca]> deixa colar link aqui
<omelete> só precisa baixar o cd 1 e instalar o sistema basico
<[orca]> como assim?
<omelete> se tiver conexao com internet vai instalando os pacotes conforme a suas necessidades
<[orca]> mas pera, deixa eu fazer na prática.
<[orca]> opa é o seguinte
<[orca]> aqui deu um probleminha na empresa, ela faz conexões com máquinas remotas, este servidor recebe dados destas máquinas diariamente.
<[orca]> é isso, kk
<[orca]> omelete: opa mano, muito obrigado mesmo
<[orca]> omelete: tu fez um enorme favor.
<[orca]> omelete: só mais uma perguntinha, tem para portugues? ou é em ingles?
<[orca]> monarquista, curiosidade, pq o nick?
<Monarquista> [orca]: tá lá sua resposta
<[orca]> eitaaaaa
<[orca]> monarquista hahahah
<Pskol> Patricia
<[orca]> vlw fui
<leonardo_> Opa
<Dead_Thinker> Quem foi que disse epa?
<leonardo_> eu disse opa
<leonardo_> HSUAHSUHAUSAHUSAHUASHSUHSAUHASUHASUSAH
<nandinho_UJS> boa noite galera
<nandinho_UJS> sistematico
<nandinho_UJS> se encontra??
<nandinho_UJS> Leonardo_
<nandinho_UJS> aii galera qual baixador de videos vc's me endica pra o ubuntu???w?
<leonardo_> opa
<leonardo_> galera,
<LeandroPessoa> \o
<leonardo_> o/
<leonardo_> alguém consegue me dar uma ajuda? Minha conexão está muito instável...
<LeandroPessoa> oq exatamente esta acontecendo? ta caindo a conexao?
<leonardo_> sim
<leonardo_> isso mesmo
<leonardo_> mas ele não demonstra que caiu
<leonardo_> ele só para de funcionar
<leonardo_> ai preciso reconectar para voltar a usar
<leonardo_> alguém sabe como arrumar o problema na minha conexão com a internet?
<Pskol> leonardo_: claro
<Pskol> eh so vc fala qual eh o problema
<leonardo_> opa
<leonardo_> desculpe a demora (não sei se demorei para responder)
<leonardo_> seguinte amigo
<leonardo_> minha conexão para de funcionar do nada... mas o gerenciador de redes do ubuntu diz que estou conectado, quando clico em cima da conexão e reconecto a conexão volta a funcionar
<leonardo_> acho que o problema é esse
<leonardo_> estou desconfiado que seja algum bug no driver ou no gerenciador de conexões do ubuntu (detalhe: uso conexão wireless)
<Pskol> pode ser
<Pskol> bug no driver
<Pskol> googla o modelo da sua wireless + ubuntu pra ver o que acha
<leonardo_> existe algum comando para ver o modelo da wireless?
<Pskol> lspci
<Pskol> lsusb
<Pskol> tenta ai
<Pskol> nao to no linux agora
<leonardo_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)?
<leonardo_> acho que é isos né?!
<leonardo_> isso*
<Pskol> isso
<Pskol> RTL8191SEvA
<nandinho_UJS> sistematico
<leonardo_> eu achei uma solução para isso Pskol,
<leonardo_> vou tentar aplica-lá
<leonardo_> mas acho que vou acabar ferrando tudo o meu driver kkkkkk
<nandinho_UJS> xii
<nandinho_UJS> ferrou
<leonardo_> tem alguma forma de fazer um backup disso antes de mexer?
<leonardo_> fala ai nandinho, tudo certo?
<Pskol> leonardo_: eh tudo ou nada
<Pskol> hehehe
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<nandinho_UJS> belesa
<leonardo_> bah, ai ferra...
<Pskol> leonardo_: se ferrar vc instala denovo do zero
<Pskol> rapidim
<Pskol> ou tenta reverter
<nandinho_UJS> hein aii cara quero um progrma pra baixar video na net tipo free  download manager pra o windows
<Pskol> nandinho_UJS: downThemAll pro firefox
<Pskol> ah
<Pskol> video
<Pskol> deixa pra la
<Pskol> sei nao
<nandinho_UJS> kk
<Pskol> video vc baixa direto o
<nandinho_UJS> como assim direto??
<Pskol> http://www.clipconverter.cc/
<Pskol> bota o link do video ali e baixa em .avi
<Pskol> se for isso q vc ker..
<Pskol> pra baixar do youtube
<nandinho_UJS> haaa valeu issso sim
<Pskol> http://keepvid.com/
<Pskol> usa esse q eh mioh
<Pskol> nandinho_UJS:
<leonardo_> kkkkk
<leonardo_> instalar de novo do zero é cabreiro kkkkk
<leonardo_> tenho 12312312312 programas e arquivos aqui
<leonardo_> kkkkk
<Pskol> eh vc vai se acustumar
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> pra isso existem particoes
<leonardo_> meu HD já está pedindo socorro de tanto formatar
<leonardo_> é, minha pasta /home é separada
<Pskol> se vc separou a sua HOME
<Pskol> vc ta salvo, senao.. kkk
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<leonardo_> mas os programas se perdem, certo?
<Pskol> hum
<Pskol> eh..
<Pskol> mas vc vai ficar com wireles caindo?
<leonardo_> ué, eu prefiro nenhum dos dois
<leonardo_> deve ter alguma forma de fazer o backup
<leonardo_> e reverter em caso de eu provocar um erro
<leonardo_> kkkk
<Pskol> e mq site vc viu
<Pskol> a dica
<Pskol> leonardo_:
<leonardo_> fale Pskol
<Pskol> que site po
<nandinho_UJS> vei na boa acho que aquele brigadeiro não me fez bem
<nandinho_UJS> kkkk
<nandinho_UJS> powr kd sistematico aquele filho do Ubuntu
<nandinho_UJS> kkk
<leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nandinho_UJS> verdade vei. to mintino???
<leonardo_> o cara é bom... ontem ajudou a resolver o problema da atualização rapidinho
<leonardo_> fiquei de cara...
<leonardo_> e qual o seu problema nandinho?
<nandinho_UJS> resolvi era pra baixar alguns videos da net
<nandinho_UJS> achei un site bacana que alem de baixar ele converte
<leonardo_> ahhhh
<leonardo_> kkkkk
<leonardo_> pensei que fosse algo do ubuntu mesmo
<leonardo_> kkkk
<nandinho_UJS> aii vei vamos trocar os faces???
<nandinho_UJS> vamo interagir e é claro a divulgar o Ubuntu
<nandinho_UJS> add aii www.facebook.com/nandinhoUJS
<Pskol> falow vo ver corujao
<leonardo_> kkkkkk
<leonardo_> bah, nandinho
<leonardo_> antes de divulgar muito vou ter que aprender a corrigir erros
<leonardo_> kkkkk
<leonardo_> por que está complexo
<leonardo_> uma pessoa ai que recomendei instalar
<leonardo_> está com alguns bugs
<leonardo_> e eu não sei como arrumar kkkk
<nandinho_UJS> mas add la caraii
<leonardo_> não tenho mais facebook
<leonardo_> kkkkk
<leonardo_> apaguei o meu, senão adicionava...
<leonardo_> bah, acho que achei a solução para o meu problema
<nandinho_UJS> sair
<leonardo_> Bom dia
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<mall0c> kk
<tedvicious> olá galera
<tedvicious> tenho uma duvida sobre uma nova instalação do ubuntu em meu laptop
<tedvicious> a resolução da tela não passa de 1024x800
<tedvicious> alguem pode me explicar como posso aumentar a resolução da tela?
<[kernel]> o que faço quando o libflashplayer puxa 105% da CPU no ubuntu 12.04?
<Rudolf> instalar flashblock
<[kernel]> Rudolf, qual o nome do pacote?
<ivanbajr> tem como reinstalar o ubuntu 12 por linha de comando?
<[kernel]> esse flashplugin é bugado vei ;(
<[kernel]> nunca tinha visto isso
<Psykhe> [kernel], qual browser?
<[kernel]> firefox
<Rudolf> [kernel]: flashblock é plugin de firefox ou chrome
<Psykhe> poxa, entao o plugin ta zicado mesmo...
<[kernel]> :(
<Psykhe> pq o ff costuma ser tranquilo com flash, acho que depois do chrome é o melhor para lidar com flash.
<Psykhe> eu creio, rs.
<Psykhe> digita flash no synaptic,
<Psykhe> ele tem dois tipos de flash
<[kernel]> ok
<Psykhe> tem um no alguma coisa.
<ivanbajr> Bom dia Rudolf
<ivanbajr> aquela dica com o vlc para ativar uma webcam em meu servidor domestico
<ivanbajr> não deu certo
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: que pena
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: mas dá para usar com mplayer também
<ivanbajr> vou ver
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: vi varias dicas no google, mas não tive tempo de testar
<Rudolf> Psykhe: o problema não é o navegador
<Rudolf> Psykhe: mas sim no adobelash
<ivanbajr> Estou agora seguindo este site http://dial-b2-161-64.telepac.pt/www/content/servidor-de-webcam-no-debianubuntu
<[kernel]> Rudolf, nao achei o flashblock nao
<Psykhe> depende do que vc considera problema, se for alto consumo de memoria, o navegador pode ser um problema, ex.: Opera.
<[kernel]> quando coloquei no synaptic só sai o adobe mesmo
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> Psykhe, geralmente quando tem esse bug no flash nao tem jeito?
<[kernel]> o que voce me indica fazer?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: nao eh o Opera. vai por mim
<Rudolf> [kernel]: instale o plugin flashblock
<[kernel]> Rudolf, qual o nome do pacote?
<[kernel]> :\
<Rudolf> [kernel]: https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/flashblock/?src=search
<Rudolf> [kernel]: é plugin do firefox e do chrome, não é pacote
<[kernel]> ah sim.
<[kernel]> entao eu tenho que desinstalar o flashplugin-installer né?
<Rudolf> [kernel]: nao cara
<[kernel]> ta beleza..
<Rudolf> [kernel]: o flashblock vai apenas limitar o uso do flsh
<[kernel]> ah sim
<[kernel]> Rudolf, cara.. nao ta dando certo aqui.. porque ele pedi pra reiniciar o navegador.. mais quando eu reinicio ele pedi pra reiniciar novamente e nada ;\
<[kernel]> diz que pode ser um complemento mau-intencionado ;\
<Rudolf> [kernel]: hueheiuehiuehiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> [kernel]: bad news for you
<[kernel]> :\
<Rudolf> [kernel]: acabei de instalar aqui, funcionou
<[kernel]> que suxx
<Rudolf> [kernel]: qual a versão do seu firefox?
<[kernel]> 13.0.1
<Rudolf> novo
<Rudolf> já havia instalado algum addon?
<[kernel]> not
<Rudolf> eu não sei se é incompatível com firefox do ubuntu
<Rudolf> de maos amarradas
<Rudolf> [kernel]: tenta no chrome
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> é a unica esperança
<[kernel]> Rudolf, nada cara
<[kernel]> mesmo problema
<[kernel]> ;\
<[kernel]> Rudolf, eu instalei aqui o flashblock mais ainda continua 116% uso da CPU.
<pyro1> todas mas maquinas da minha rede nao esta carregando a pagina do facebook, e todos meus amigos em outras redes carregam normal, oq pode ser ?
<Monarquista> você foi abenççoado e essa praga do diabo parou de funciounar ai, parabéns, não tá perdendo nada... ;P
<xGrind> kkkk
<[kernel]> AUEHUAHUIEHUIHE
 * Monarquista FACEBOOK, NO OPIO DA POS-MODERNIDADE... ¬¬
 * Monarquista *novo
<kurumin> como instal
<kurumin> olaaaaaaaa
<kurumin> ola
<Rudolf> Monarquista: boa
<Rudolf> Monarquista: facebook = pão+circo
<Rudolf> Monarquista: ao menos circo
<Rudolf> [kernel]: cara, o flashblock não melhora a performance
<Rudolf> [kernel]: acho que eu não me expliquei
<Rudolf> [kernel]: ele apenas "obriga" vc a abrir o flash apenas quando realmente precisar
<Rudolf> [kernel]: agora o bug de alto processamento?
<[kernel]> sim..
<[kernel]> ele usa a CPU toda
<Rudolf> [kernel]: só  na próxima atualização para quem sabe corrigirem
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<[kernel]> que suxxx
<Rudolf> [kernel]: é bug de software fechado
<Rudolf> [kernel]: uma pena vc depender dele
<Rudolf> kurumin: cuma?
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> odeio ubuntu cara
<[kernel]> cheio de frescuras
<[kernel]> nao vejo a hora que chegar em casa pra usar meu arch
<[kernel]> ;)
<xGrind> [kernel], odeia pq?
<[kernel]> cheio de frescuras cara
<[kernel]> :\
<xGrind> usa lubuntu, xubuntu. esse unity q é gay pra caramba
<Monarquista> [kernel]: por que nao usa o myyoutube, sei lá o nome
<xGrind> gnome 3 tb :(
<Monarquista> ?
<xGrind> minitube ?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> deixa pra lá
<[kernel]> nao dependo desse flash nao cara
<[kernel]> só que eu percebi essa performance dele
 * Monarquista nossa, momento preconceito e discriminação baixou no recinto...
<Monarquista> [kernel]: e ai, usa?!
<xGrind> xfce 4.10 ta chiek o/
<kurumin> ola
<[kernel]> xGrind, sim uso ele no meu arch
<[kernel]> otimo
<kurumin> alquem sabe ver a temperatura da memoria ram
<[kernel]> Rudolf, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2008-September/045342.html
<[kernel]> o que me dizes disso?
<Rudolf> kurumin: tem sensor na sua memória ram?
<Monarquista> [kernel]: não precisa do flash pra usa o programa não e pode ver videos no youtube
<Rudolf> [kernel]: cara, performance de flash não é ubuntu
<Rudolf> [kernel]: para né
<kurumin> como intalo google no kurumin
<[kernel]> Rudolf, hehehe
<Monarquista> só baixar e clicar em cima
<Rudolf> kurumin: tu é fake né?
<Monarquista> identico ao windows
<[kernel]> Rudolf, meu arch tem o flash e nem tem esse bug porque será?
<xGrind> kurumin, next, next, finish!
<kurumin> n sei
<Rudolf> [kernel]: versão cacilds
<xGrind> depois vc reinicia a máquina.
<[kernel]> :\
<Rudolf> [kernel]: eu hein
<[kernel]> Rudolf, entao desculpas
<Rudolf> [kernel]: usa arch e tá destilando veneno
<Rudolf> [kernel]: havam me falado que arch era para user avançado, to começando a duvidar
<[kernel]> uAHEIIAUheiAHIehAheaueh
<[kernel]> ja vi isso mesmo Rudolf
<Monarquista> Rudolf: prefiro o Gentoo, isso sm é pra user ultra avançando! ;)
<[kernel]> foi desenvolvido para users avançados.
<[kernel]> acho que vou voltar pro meu slack mesmo
<[kernel]> ;)
<kurumin> alquem me ajuda
<Monarquista> śo pagar que ajudo! :D
<Monarquista> *so
<[kernel]> kkkk
<[kernel]> 1 real cada ajuda
<kurumin> bye
<[kernel]> auheiaehaiue
<[kernel]> alá o cara saiu fora
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Monarquista> palhaçada...
<Rudolf> palhaçada são as perguntas
<Rudolf> pqp
<Rudolf> Monarquista: vc usa gentoo também?
<[kernel]> como instala o google?
<[kernel]> kkkkk
 * Monarquista espero que tenha saido pra ir usar o disgraçado do seu facebook
<xGrind> deve ter instalado e foi reiniciar. next, next, finish!
<xGrind> xD
<Monarquista> Rudolf: não, ainda não tive coragem não.
<[kernel]> apt-get install google
<Rudolf> Monarquista: uso desde 2004
<Rudolf> Monarquista: quando debian me deixou na mão com um dos primeiros amd64
<[kernel]> Rudolf, gentoo é rolling release?
<Rudolf> [kernel]: não existe isso
<[kernel]> :\
<Rudolf> [kernel]: não tem atualização de versão
<Monarquista> [kernel]: nõa precisa de flash e roda vidos do youtube... http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<[kernel]> Monarquista, ta beleza mano era só uma duvida que eu tinha
<Monarquista> *não
<[kernel]> mais é o plugin bugado mesmo
<Rudolf> [kernel]: é, pode-se chamar de rolling release
<[kernel]> Rudolf, hehehe..
<Rudolf> [kernel]: mas tem atualização do livedvd
<Rudolf> anuais
<[kernel]> pode cre..
<licensed> BABADO!! http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/ti/maddog-guru-do-linux-se-declara-homossexual-26062012-45.shl
<Rudolf> licensed: essa é velha
<licensed> Rudolf, mas a noticia é de 2 dias atrás amigo
<Rudolf> sim, velha
<Duka> ola pessoal!
<Duka> Alguem sabe me dizer o cominho da unity-2d.profile?
<mall0c> find
<Rudolf> locate (se tiver mlocate instalado)
<galvao> boa tarde
<Rudolf> galvao: boa tarde
<galvao> Rudolf, to com problemas com o wine. ta dando erro quando tento abrir algum programa nele
<galvao> vc pode ajudar?
<galvao> "erro interno
<Rudolf> vago
<galvao> "nao existe um programa windows configurado para abrir esse tipo de arquivo"
<Rudolf> galvao: winecfg
<galvao> meu ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> jogo?
<galvao> nao, um programa da secretaria da fazenda daqui da bahia
<galvao> ele tava abrindo normal
<galvao> e nenhum programa mais abre no wine
<Rudolf> rm -rf ~/.wine*
<galvao> isso no terminal
<galvao> reinicia o pc?
<Rudolf> isso vai apagar suas configuracoes atuais do wine para seu usuario (~)
<Rudolf> se tiver medo
<Rudolf> faz assim
<Rudolf> mkdir backup_winecfg
<Rudolf> mv ~/.wine* backup_winecfg
<Rudolf> e guarda as configuracoes
<galvao> agora ja fiz
<Rudolf> pressa
<galvao> tenho que reconfigurar agora
<Rudolf> né
<galvao> valeu
<galvao> obrigado
<Rudolf> disponha
<Rudolf> galvao: dica, tente com o playonlinux
<Rudolf> galvao: ele configura o wine automagicamente
<galvao> blz
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<RodrigO23> [Patricia]: sistematico
<RodrigO23> como q vcs estao?
<sistematico> Olá!
<sistematico> Bem e você!?
<RodrigO23> Bem tmb graças a Deus
<RodrigO23> tah so de boa?
<Katador> boa noite gente
<Katador> alguem programa php mysql no ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<Katador> com o netbeans?
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, o/
<Katador> cara
<Katador> to com problema pra instala o php mysql
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, tenho usado mais o Sublime Text 2 ultimamente, mas quando preciso debugar pesado vou no Netbeans
<Katador> uso linux a pouco tempo
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, qual pro?
<Katador> posso te passa o link
<Katador> do tutorial que to seguindo
<Katador> ?
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, claro
<Katador> https://blogs.oracle.com/netbeansphp/entry/ubuntu_php_netbeans
<Katador> no windows eu usava o wamp+ dreamweaver
<Katador> eh bemmmmmm mais facil instalar
<Katador> no linux to com dificuldade
<Katador> da erro ate no reiniciar o apache
<leonardo_> fala ai pessoal
<Katador> ./etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Katador> da erro desde essa parte
<Katador> ahuahauaha
<RodrigO23> shuasha
<RodrigO23> iai leonardo_
<RodrigO23> Katador
<RodrigO23> qual erro que da
<leonardo_> Beleza Rodrig023
<RodrigO23> blz
<Katador> rodr1go
<Katador> aonde posso upar o txt?
<Katador> pra nao floodar o canal
<RodrigO23> suashuas
<RodrigO23> katador
<RodrigO23> vc tah usando o ubuntu
<RodrigO23> ?
<Katador> sim
<RodrigO23> faz assim
<Katador> mas nunca programei aqui
<Katador> sempre usava o dreamweaver
<Katador> tbm sou novo em programaçao
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<RodrigO23> toh iniciando
<Katador> mas comecei a me interessar mais
<RodrigO23> mas ja uso php + mysql a uns 2 anos
<RodrigO23> didaticamante falando
<RodrigO23> mas enfim
<RodrigO23> vc precisa reiniciar o apache
<RodrigO23> ?
<Katador> sim
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, usa o pastebin pra botar o erro
<RodrigO23> é assim
<Katador> eu to seguinde esse tuto
<Katador> https://blogs.oracle.com/netbeansphp/entry/ubuntu_php_netbeans
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, ou então upa uma imagem pra algum site temporario ai
<RodrigO23> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Katador> sim rafaelstanley
<Katador> RodrigO23
<Katador> mas esse comando da erro
<Katador> vo passa o erro pra vcs
<Katador> um mim
<RodrigO23> bom se d erro
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, tu parou no meio do passo 6 então né?
<RodrigO23> eh alguma configuraçao do apache
<Katador> http://pastebin.com/BWepzh4q
<RodrigO23> ahh ja deu a resposta
<RodrigO23> vc nao colocou o sudo na frente
<Katador> lol
<Katador> se for isso
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> eh isso
<Katador> eu vo busca a corda agora mesmo
<Katador> e me inforco
<Katador> pqp
<RodrigO23> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Katador> meu
<Katador> isso mesmo
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<Katador> vo me inforcar
<Katador> quaquaquaquaquauqauquauquauquauqau...Que Pato...QUÁ!... N° 8428
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA...Ta Ioko!? ... N° 8429
<RodrigO23> acontece
<RodrigO23> rlx
<Katador> mano
<Katador> fazia pelo menos uns 3 meses
<Katador> que eu tava fuçando
<Katador> e desistindo
<Katador> ahuahauahua
<Katador> coisa tao simples
<RodrigO23> ó
<RodrigO23> qualquer coisa que faça uma modificaçao ou reiniciar um serviço
<RodrigO23> eh sempre o root
<Katador> ja funcionou
<Katador> vo seguir esse tutorial ai
<RodrigO23> ow
<RodrigO23> eu faço assim
<RodrigO23> sudo su
<RodrigO23> pronto
<Katador> pra instala certinho
<Katador> é so logar no modo root
<Katador> su senha
<Katador> mais facil tbm
<Katador> =]
<RodrigO23> hehe
<Katador> nao uso muito em modo root
<Katador> pq fuço muito
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu vc tah usando?
<Katador> 11.10
<RodrigO23> server?
<Katador> usava uma vez o 7.04
<Katador> se nao me engano
<Katador> server nada
<Katador> desktop mesmo
<RodrigO23> eu tava usando o 8.10
<Katador> porem... eu nao uso dual com ruindows
<Katador> somente linux
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, hehe, acontece cara, no começo é assim mesmo, mas faltou tu ler essa parte do tuto eim "Open a terminal. You will need to install all the parts as root, so you have to execute commands trough sudo or  you can in the terminal write command"
<Katador> Dead_Thinker
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo Dead_Thinker
<Katador> eu traduzi o tutorial
<Katador> ai mudor as coisas
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA N° 8430
<Katador> vo ler em ingles mesmo
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, :P hehe. A maioria dos tutoriais indicam se o comando é como root/sudo ou não com o início da linha # (root/sudo) ou $ (normal), mas esse tuto ai não fez isso
<RodrigO23> need to install all the parts as root
<Katador> isso aqui me ferrou
<Katador> Create public_html folder in your homedir (do it uder your account, not as root) mkdir public_html
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, hehe, acontece, mas é sempre ler em inglês mesmo, até pq é essencial pra área de TI
<Katador> se fazer a pasta no root
<Katador> nao posso editar depois
<Katador> ai dei exit do modo root
<RodrigO23> pode cre Dead_Thinker, ainda mais quando tem uma tecnologia nova
<Katador> e nao consegu reinicia o apache
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, é
<Katador> ta susa
<Katador> sussa
<Katador> =]
<RodrigO23> a documentaçao é toda em ingles
<Dead_Thinker> IMHO, a doc do PHP em eng > br :P
<Katador> sim
<Katador> programa php
<RodrigO23> sim, eu estava ate dando uma lida nela
<RodrigO23> =P
<Katador> tbm é tdo em ingles[
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, tem o canal php-br, caso queira entrar, a galera lá viaja mto mas tem uns caras legais que respondem dúvidas quando surgem :P
<Katador> vo lah que tenho uma duvida
<Katador> sobre um bot de irc
<Katador> que quero passa pra php
<Dead_Thinker> Quis dizer que a doc do php, é melhor em ingles mesmo, do que em portugues
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<RodrigO23> eu ia falar isso mesmo Dead_Thinker
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, já existem bots em php, caso tu queira algo pronto
<RodrigO23> tem umas traduçoes que sao uma merda
<Katador> Dead_Thinker
<Katador> nao nao
<Katador> é um bot calculadora
<Katador> de combate de um game que jogo
<Katador> eh mais complicado hehehe
<Katador> bot que busca usuario em bando de dados mysql os usuarios e invira pros canais
<Katador> etc
<Dead_Thinker> *banco
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, ah blz. bacana.
<Dead_Thinker> Katador, lembrei de anos atrás que fiz uma calculadora específica pra um jogo de luta que rolava no mirc na brasnet, #Arda eu acho hehaeh
<Dead_Thinker> comédia, fiz pro meu primo que era "mestre" lá, e rulava as narrações
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<Katador> hauahauha
<Katador> massa
<Katador> eu jogo esse jogo... pra desitreça um pouco
<RodrigO23> [Dead_Thinker]: codeigniter eh um bom framework?
<Katador> tudo rola na base do irc
<Alexandre> Ola[.
<claudio-tux> boa
<henri> noite pessoal
<claudio-tux> pessoal, meu 12.04 nao muda o fundo do login quando mudo o papel de parede
<claudio-tux> ta o padrao
<henri> eu queria sacar o ubuntu 11 por torrent, mas não acho o diretorio
<henri> alguem tem o link ?
<sistematico> hahahaha
<xGrind> henri,
<xGrind> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<henri> valeu grind
<sistematico> claudio-tux: http://ubuntued.info/simple-lightdm-manager-altere-o-login-do-novo-ubuntu
<Katador> Dead_Thinker RodrigO23
<Katador> seguindo aquele tutorial
<RodrigO23> [Katador]: sim
<Katador> deu erro denovo
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUAAu...Para Neh...  N° 8437
<RodrigO23> aonde?
<Katador> esse tutorial é bom seguir
<Katador> ou vai me leva pra uma furada
<Katador> http://localhost/~petr
<sistematico> Não ler = furada.
<Katador> nao ta abrindo a pasta de arquivos
<RodrigO23> aushauhsausha
<RodrigO23> pera ai katador, vamos do inicio
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> oque vc ja instalou ai
<claudio-tux> sistematico: muito show o link...
<claudio-tux> mas na verdade minha duvida é pq o meu nao muda quando mudo meu papel de parede
<Dead_Thinker> RodrigO23, opa, CodeIgniter é um framework sim, simples mas funcional
<claudio-tux> eu ja tinha instalado em uma outra maquina
<sistematico> claudio-tux: É porque um é independente do outro.
<claudio-tux> e quando mudo o papel da area de trabalho automaticamente a tela de login fica com o mesmo fundo
<RodrigO23> [Dead_Thinker]: fiz uns exemplos de crud gostei dele,
<claudio-tux> sistematico: vc usa o 12.04?
<sistematico> claudio-tux: Não.
<Dead_Thinker> RodrigO23, bacana
<Dead_Thinker> RodrigO23, estranho, teu mention aqui no IRC não faz o XChat chamar atenção hehe
<RodrigO23> Po serio?
<RodrigO23> eu toh usando o mirc
<RodrigO23> no windows
<RodrigO23> sera que nao deve ser o meu mirc?
<sistematico> Larga mão de Windows :)
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> Ja larguei sistematico
<RodrigO23> eh meu filho
<RodrigO23> que fica jogando
<RodrigO23> agora pra mim eh ubuntu ate o fim
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Ele joga o que?
<RodrigO23> Point blank, GTA, Call of juarez
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> RodrigO23, devem ser os colchetes, mas de boa
<sistematico> Se fosse CSS pelo menos.
<sistematico> Dava uma trégua.
<RodrigO23> ehh eu toh ligado Dead_Thinker
<RodrigO23> mas nao tem melhor que xchat
<sistematico> Eu curto bastante o CSS.
<RodrigO23> [sistematico]: eu toh ligado hehehe
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, CSS? Cascade Style Sheet?
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: Tambem, mas o CSS que eu me refiro é Counter-Strike: Source.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> CS: GO tambem.
<sistematico> Viajo 40Km só pra jogar.
<sistematico> Todos os finais de semana.
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, ah sim, agora sakei hehe
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, hehe, torneio ou LAN Party?
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: Não, vou pro escritório do meu Pai mesmo.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Minha NET aqui é da Vivo, num rola.
<sistematico> Lá é NET Virtua e GVT.
<RodrigO23> putz eu lembro dos tempos aureos, onde a galera se reunia na lan pra joga cs
<RodrigO23> os caras faziam corujao
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, ah blz, tu joga em servers oficiais e tal? ou piratex?
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Jogo CSS fazem 13 anos.
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: Só oficial.
<Dead_Thinker> Tem uma galera aqui que se reúne de vez em quando, ai fazemos as LAN Partys, jogar CS, DoD, TS, Half-Life Deathmatch, GTA 2, Unreal Tournament, Battlefield, etc ehhe, bem bacana, não jogamos  nada muito pesado pq a maioria são notebooks.
<sistematico> Jogo nos servidores Havaianas(http://www.havaianasteam.com) e Target Down(http://targetdown.net).
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: Eu só jogo CSS, e só no mapa de_dust2, sempre.
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, hehe, saquei
<RodrigO23> eu gosto do de_dust2_so_fundo
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: Sou o 3º no Havaianas e 10º no rank do Target Down.
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, eu como não tenho mais PC, só o note, só trabalho e o Windows só uso pra jogar nas LAN Partys quando tem, ou codar algo windows only. Mas ainda continuo jogando no PS3, Battlefield 3 ultimamente, mto show.
<sistematico> Meu Pai tem PS3, eu num tenho não.
<sistematico> Só um Netbook bichado na oreia mesmo.
<sistematico> E olhe lá..
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-29
<claudio-tux> em uma coisa a turma de bill gates ta na frente
<claudio-tux> a opção de pausar transferencia de arquivos
<barna> ??
<claudio-tux> no windows 8
<claudio-tux> faltou isso no 12.04
<claudio-tux> estou transferindo meu backup aqui de um hd pra o outro e minha maquina ta se arrastando
<claudio-tux> e nao tenho como pausar pra fazer outra coisa
<claudio-tux> :(
<[orca]> aeeee
<[orca]> boa noite
<[orca]> um perguntinha, tou com uma maquina que meu pai montou aqui pra mim, e tenho um hd q ta rodando, óbviamente, rodando nesta maquina q to usando, queria passar o hd pra a outra maquina, mas tou com certo medo de o linux nao pegar lá, entao, queria saber se
<[orca]> vai pegar ou nao.
<[orca]> barna: fala aí!
<[orca]> rodrigo23: eae mano?
<barna> [orca], blz! to no telefone! 1 seg
<RodrigO23> aoooooo [orca]
<RodrigO23> sumido emm mnow
<RodrigO23> olha o barna ai tmb
<Monarquista> [orca]: barna RodrigO23 :) Baum noite!
<[orca]> rodrigo23: viciei mud risada
<[orca]> rodrigo23: sabe que é?
<RodrigO23> Monarquista
<RodrigO23> iai meu querido
<[orca]> fala aí gente
<[orca]> feliz hoje eu, férias em fim. merecidas =X
<RodrigO23> opaaaa
<[orca]> rodrigo23: conhece mud cara?
<[orca]> então, a minha pergunta do hd, vai ter problema se eu trocar este hd de pc e usar em outro ou naum?
<RodrigO23> mud?
<RodrigO23> oque seria isso [orca]
<alvaro_> Boa noite barna
<barna> blz! to no telefone! 1 seg
<alvaro_> Estou com uma duvida chata, o ubuntu está apresentando um erro interno, a como sanar isso?
<[orca]> opa voltei
<[orca]> rodrigo23: mud, jogo de rpg em texto
<[orca]> rodrigo23: se joga no telnet.
<[orca]> rodrigo23: foi famoso antigamwente, hoje em dia sao pouco os que jogam
<[orca]> rodrig23: tu tb deu uma sumida considerável né?
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> dei sim orca
<RodrigO23> mas toh aqui
<leonardo_> falai pessoal
<Duka> ola pessoal!
<Duka> alguem ajuda com unity?
<[orca]> unity, eu não =X
<[orca]> duca: mas, boa noite!
<Duka> [orca], boa noite
<leonardo_> boa noite Duka
<leonardo_> fala ai
<leonardo_> qual o problema?
<leonardo_> numa dessa eu posso  ajudar
<[orca]> leonardo_: risada
<Duka> leonardo_,  sabe me dizer qual o arquivo que guarda as conf da unity?
<barna> pronto, voltei!
<leonardo_> kkkkk, não vou poder te ajudar kkkkk
<leonardo_> vou ter que estudar mais um pouco para te ajudar...
<Duka> leonardo_, blz
<barna> boa noite [orca], RodrigO23, Monarquista, alvaro_, Duka
<Monarquista> :)
<Duka> barna, boa noie
<Duka> noite
<[orca]> ahahah risada
<RodrigO23> ao barna
<barna> Duka, os arquivos tão dentro da pasta /home/(nomedoseuusuario/
<barna> ai tem um monte de pastas ocultas com as confs de cada coisa!
<barna> [orca], vc quer pegar o hd q ta com ubuntu instalado e colocar em outro pc é isso/
<barna> ?
<[orca]> barna: exatamente =(
<barna> [orca], em geral da problema!!! as vezes o ubuntu consegue continuar dorando, as vezes não!
<barna> o ideal mesmo seria re-instalar
<Duka> barna, nao sei oque aconteceu, mas ontem antes de desligar a maq a untiy tava com todos os atalhos, hj so os que vem por default
<[orca]> ahahaha
<[orca]> eu me morro
<[orca]> po instalei uma pá de pacotes aqui =X
<barna> vc pode tentar.... mas num é garantido! ja fiz isso algumas vezes!
<[orca]> quais as chances?
<alvaro_> barna como corrijo um erro interno do ubuntu?
<barna> alvaro_, num tem um comando magico, tem q ver qual o erro e procurar a solução!
<barna> alvaro_, q erro ta dando?
<barna> [orca], num sei dizer kra!
<alvaro_> Esse erro está ocorrendo no "utilitario de unidades", é só pedir para ele fazer qualquer teste que o mesmo fecha e aparece a mensagem de erro interno
<[orca]> bem, amanhã de manhã cedo vou arriscar, se nao tentar, ...
<alvaro_> Já removi, instalei denovo e nada deu certo :(
<leonardo_> tenta instalar o gparted
<leonardo_> se você tiver a versão 12.04
<leonardo_> não lembro, mas acho que ele não vem na versão 12.04
<alvaro_> Leonardo, eu queria saber somente o que está ocorrendo de fato
<leonardo_> e ele é um ótimo assistente para particionar o HD e ta
<leonardo_> tal*
<leonardo_> ahhhh
<leonardo_> entendi alvoro
<[orca]> auvoro? XXXX
<alvaro_> Eu estou precisando de um similar ao Utilizador de unidades pois ele era muito muito até aparecer esse problema
<leonardo_> o gparted é similar
<leonardo_> senão me engano
<leonardo_> kkk
<alvaro_> Ele faz teste com a parte fisica do micro, como testar a saude do Hd, pendrives, etc
<alvaro_> temperaturas
<leonardo_> ahhhhh
<leonardo_> ai acho que o gparted não faz
<leonardo_> deixa eu ver aqui
<leonardo_> não faz não...
<alvaro_> esse é o problema
<leonardo_> mas para qual finalidade você precisa?
<alvaro_> testar hds
<leonardo_> hummmmm
<leonardo_> deve ter um programa para isso...
<barna> alvaro_, vc pode tentar abrir ele por terminal e na hora q der o erro, provavelmente vai aparecer o q deu errado!
<alvaro_> tomara que a equipe de desenvolvedores conserte esse bug desse aplicativo ele é muito bom :) pena esse bug
<alvaro_> vou tentar agradeço
<alvaro_> hoje não tenho mais tempo
<alvaro_> boa noite a todos
<barna> boa
<leonardo_> boa noite
<leonardo_> barna
<leonardo_> você sabe como fazer um comando em shell script para apertar duas teclas?
<barna> boa noite leonardo_
<barna> como assim?
<leonardo_> tem um amigo meu que é usuário de linux também, ele usa notebook, mas a wireless dele sempre inicia desligada...
<leonardo_> e ele sempre reclama disso,
<leonardo_> que no windows isso não acontecia e tal
<leonardo_> estou buscando uma solução para isso
<leonardo_> e estava pensando em algo com ssh
<leonardo_> shell script*
<leonardo_> ou tentar algum comando no terminal
<leonardo_> para colocar para iniciar automaticamente
<leonardo_> algo assim
<barna> hummmm
<barna> leonardo_, criar o script é facil, o problemas é saber os atalhos!
<leonardo_> isso
<leonardo_> é o que eu queria saber
<leonardo_> como iniciar o hardware de wireless dele
<leonardo_> ainda é da positivo que por padrão inicia desligado
<barna> positivo???
<leonardo_> sim
<leonardo_> marca
<leonardo_> positivo
<leonardo_> ai ele por padrão inicia desligado
<barna> kra, tava pesquisando aki na net, tem muita gente com esse problema em positivo!
<Pskol> eh tao dificil assim vc lgiar a wireless nao ligar o note?
<Pskol> eh tao dificil assim vc lgiar a wireless ao ligar o note?
<barna> leonardo_, v se isso ajuda!
<barna> leonardo_, http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=86674.0
<RodrigO23> vou indo nessa ai galera
<RodrigO23> flw
<leonardo_> valeu
<leonardo_> barna ta ai?
<barna> leonardo_, sim
<leonardo_> será que tem algum jeito de ver o que acontece quando a pessoa aperta as teclas?
<leonardo_> por que ai saberia o comando que ativa a placa mãe
<leonardo_> placa wireless*
<barna> num sei!
<barna> tb pensei nisso!
<leonardo_> rsrs
<barna> leonardo_, vc vio o link q te mandei??? acho q rola de testar os comandos
<leonardo_> testei, mas não deu
<leonardo_> acho que o cara mandou dar aqueles comandos só para analisar a placa
<leonardo_> e depois ver uma solução
<barna> hummm
<leonardo_> acho que o jeito vai ver se faço um macro mesmo
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], caráleo, mud, é o novo, tinha uns amigos meus que eram viciados nisso
<altairmsouza> salve galera
<altairmsouza> gostaria de pedir ajuda sobre wireless
<altairmsouza> quero gerenciar varios routers/ap com algum serviço parecido com que o mikrotik faz
<ewerton> Pessoal, video de um leigo falando mal do linux no YouTube XD
<altairmsouza> alguem conhece algo assim ?
<ewerton> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uquJBGHStBM&feature=youtu.be
<ewerton> comentem em cima das criticas do cara, quem achar que o mesmo tem razão, dá um joinha, caso contrario, dá um negativo XD, obrigado '-'
<Duka> barna, tae?
<Duka> alguem ajuda com unity?
<nandinho_UJS> sistematico se encontra???
<sistematico> Tô por aí.
<leonardo_> opa
<leonardo_> fala ai meus amigos...
<sistematico> opa
<leonardo_> sistematico
<leonardo_> acho que você pode me ajudar com uma pequena duvida minha
<leonardo_> gostaria de saber como ativar automaticamente a wireless de um notebook da positivo
<sistematico> Defina "ativar automaticamente".
<sistematico> :)
<leonardo_> com o boot
<leonardo_> =D
<leonardo_> é que por padrão ele inicia desligado
<sistematico> Se não está ocorrendo de modo automático, como você faz o processo manual?
<sistematico> Sei..
<leonardo_> você tem que apertar fn + f11
<leonardo_> para liga-lo
<sistematico> Hummmm...
<leonardo_> estava tentando fazer de alguma forma com shell script
<sistematico> Posso estar enganado, mas isso tem a ver com o infâme rfkill.
<leonardo_> sim, ouvi falar algumas coisas desse rfkill em algumas pesquisas minhas...
<sistematico> leonardo_: Isso seria um workaround, o jeito "certo" de se fazer isso passa longe de shell script.
<sistematico> leonardo_: Sabe disso né?
<leonardo_> rsrs, na realidade não sabia, agora estou sabendo rsrs
<sistematico> leonardo_: Qual é o modelo do computador e qual é o S.O.?
<leonardo_> o modelo você perguntou bastante, não é meu o computador, mas está com o ubuntu e é da positivo, vou ver se consigo pegar o modelo...
<leonardo_> ubuntu 12.04
<leonardo_> vou testar um comando rfkill então vou cair aqui, já volto
<leonardo_> acho que achei sistematico
<leonardo_> achei nesse post
<leonardo_> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/rede-wireless-nao/903586
<leonardo_> sobre o rfkill
<leonardo_> quando testei mais cedo o rfkill não sabia o que colocar como identifer
<leonardo_> do rfkill ai achei o post e testei o código
<leonardo_> desativou e ativou a wireless
<leonardo_> como eu queria
<nandinho_UJS> hei sistematico
<nandinho_UJS> gostaria de um gerenciador de download
<nandinho_UJS> qual me indica????
<leonardo_> nandinho, não sou o sistematico, mas tenho alguma experiencia com download
<leonardo_> se me permite, aconselho o jdownloader
<[orca]> nossa
<[orca]> rudolf: cedo por aqui uauaua
<Rudolf> bom dia
<[orca]> diabom
<[orca]> rudolf: alguma novidade?
<Rudolf> não
<slipttees> Bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<[orca]> hehehe
<[orca]> dia
<slipttees> podem me ajudar com modem 3g zte mf190
<slipttees> 0x05c6:0x0018 / 0x19d2:0x0088
<slipttees> ??
<slipttees> Mobinil ZTE MF190
<slipttees> podem me ajudar com modem 3g zte mf190
<slipttees> 0x05c6:0x0018 / 0x19d2:0x0088
<slipttees> Mobinil ZTE MF190
<slipttees> ??
<ivanbajr> o que tem seu 3g?
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: provavelmente não sabe configurar
<Rudolf> slipttees: vc travou em qual parte da configuração?
<ivanbajr> qual seu ubuntu?
<slipttees> Rudolf: não sei configurar o ubuntu não detecta
<slipttees> tipo
<ivanbajr> primeiro qual seu ubuntu?
<slipttees> plugando a usb aparece 0x05c6:0x0018 Qualcom
<slipttees> Se ligar o laptop com ele aparece 0x19d2:0x0088 ONDA
<ivanbajr> primeiro qual seu ubuntu?
<slipttees> ivanbajr: 10.04.4
<ivanbajr> recomendo atualizar
<ivanbajr> fazer uma nova instalação para 12.04
<ivanbajr> antes tinha muito problemas com 3g
<ivanbajr> com o ubuntu 10
<ivanbajr> agora com o 12 ficou bem simples e sem queda
<ivanbajr> de sinal
<slipttees> ivanbajr: queria primeiro fazer conectar no 10.04
<ivanbajr> bastando clicar no icone de rede próximo do calendario
<ivanbajr> você tem um pendrive?
<ivanbajr> baixar o ubuntu 12.04 fazer um pendrive com ubuntu
<ivanbajr> depois ver como fica
<Rudolf> hueheiuehuehiueh
<ivanbajr> bem melhor
<Rudolf> vai ter que desenhar
<ivanbajr> se for possível
<ivanbajr> quem sabe
<ivanbajr> faço um desenho para ajudar ao colega
<ivanbajr> agora recomendo instalar o 12.04
<ivanbajr> para 3g ficou bem superior
<ivanbajr> são dois anos
<ivanbajr> e muito aconteceu em 3g
<Rudolf> yeap
<slipttees> ivanbajr: teria como configar no 10.04.4 não
<Hertz> Bom Dia povo o/
<Rudolf> slipttees: tem
<Hertz> slipttees, o problema não é ter como configurar no 10, é que lhe foi sugerido fazer o upgrade pq no ubuntu 10 o 3G tem pouca estabilidade e não é tão simples de configurar
<Rudolf> Hertz: aeeee
<Hertz> Rudolf, Dia man o/
<Rudolf> Hertz: heil!
<slipttees> Hertz: me ajude a configurar no 10 mesmo que não tenha instabilidade :)
<Hertz> slipttees, não vou poder... primeiro pq já disseram que não é uma boa idéia e segundo pq to no trabalho :s
<Rudolf> slipttees: qual a sua operadora?
<slipttees> TIM
<Hertz> <3 TIM <3
<Rudolf> slipttees: já leu algo a respeito?
<slipttees> Rudolf: já USBSnoop e taus
<slipttees> pegar o MensageContect
<slipttees> :/
<Rudolf> slipttees: wvdial
<Rudolf> wtf MensageContect?
<slipttees> usb-modeswitch
<Rudolf> slipttees: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=43239.0
<Rudolf> slipttees: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=46242.0
<slipttees> Rudolf:  :/
<Rudolf> saiu?
<Hertz> Rudolf, foi se a época que o pessoal agradecia pela ajuda :x
<Rudolf> Hertz: não ajudei
<Rudolf> trollei
<Hertz> Rudolf, que dó ahuahuah
<Hertz> Rudolf, mas eu tenho reparado que esse tipo de situação tem ficado cada dia mais comum, a pessoa não vem pedir ajuda, ela vem exigir que alguém faça  o que ela quer e como ela quer
<Hertz> até desanima pra ser sincero :s
<Rudolf> Hertz: cago e ando viu
<Rudolf> Hertz: na boa, eu mando how-to pro esperto ler
<Rudolf> Hertz: se ele ler, e encontrar dificuldades eu ajudo
<Rudolf> Hertz: depende dele
<Hertz> Rudolf, eu acho mais certo assim, pelo menos não acostuma mal a galera
<Rudolf> a gente mostra a porta
<Rudolf> esse negocio de pegar no colo só mãe e jesus
<Hertz> adorei a sua anologia :D
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza?
<mwallacesd> Faz um bom tempo que eu não entro no canal, como vão vocês?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: bao
<Barna> ping
<qurak> Alguém ae já teve algum problema com senhas no Thunderbird ?
<sistematico> Que tipo de problema?
<al4nc4ds> sistematico, ¬¬
<qurak> Tipo
<qurak> Configuro tudo ok, daí passam alguns meses e começa a mostar avisos que não foi possível enviar a mensagem, daí pede senha, e mostra configuraçãoes do servidor de email, bla bla
<Rudolf> qurak: já tive
<Rudolf> qurak: mas era pau do servidor
<Rudolf> qurak: 1 vez, era pau do hd
<sistematico> Rudolf: Seu PC tem mais paus que o do Maddog.
<qurak> Kkkkkkkkkkkkk...
<qurak> E como vc resolveu isso ?
<qurak> Reconfigurou tudo novamente ?
<qurak> São mais de 5 contas no programa... É um saco configurar o ThunderBird novamente... Apesar que agora ele está "automaticamente" configurando o server...
<Rudolf> sistematico: meu?
<sistematico> qurak: Tenho 10 e configurei todas na mão.
<qurak> Alguém sugere algum outro programa, além do Evolution, para e-mails e que não de esses pepinos ?
<Rudolf> qurak: ortlook
<qurak> Arg ! sistematico
<qurak> Rsrsrs...
<Rudolf> qurak: cara, senha é só arrumar a senha e cabô
<Rudolf> qurak: não sei qual a dificuldade
<qurak> Sim, o problema e que mesmo colocando a senha normal fica novamente pedindo e não resolve...
<al4nc4ds> qurak, thunderbird
<sistematico> Pra enviar ou pra receber que dá problema?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Ele já tá usando o Thunderbird.
<sistematico> qurak: Tem o Sylpheed, Claws-Mail, entre outros.
<sistematico> qurak: Recomendo ficar com o Thunderbird mesmo ou Evolution.
<qurak> Para enviar que dá problema.
<qurak> Oks..
<sistematico> qurak: Quais portas está usando?
<sistematico> Nas configurações do SMTP?
<al4nc4ds> sistematico, ah ok
<sistematico> qurak: Aqui o Thunderbird configurou a porta errada pro SMTP.
<sistematico> Só pra constar.
<qurak> Uhn... Pode ser !
<sistematico> qurak: Qual porta tá lá?
<qurak> O Thunderbird anomalamente pode alterar essas portas sem o usuario saber ? Ou... Quando vem novas atualizações ?
<qurak> Um momento...
<Rudolf> qurak: nao altera
<Rudolf> qurak: quem altera pode ser o provedor de serviço ou o seu provedor de acesso
<Rudolf> qurak: coloca tudo na 587
<qurak> Blzx !
<Rudolf> qurak: programa que se altera sozinho é virus
<sistematico> de bruçus
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<Rudolf> hau!
<mwallacesd> back to the future!=P
 * RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - desde[14:38:19] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - desde[14:38:19] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 retornou do away; voltei - duração[23m59s] -=[Cyber]=-
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: desliga essa zica aí fio
<RodrigO23> [Rudolf]: Q? kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: fica alarmando aqui cada mensagem inutil dessa
<Rudolf> 14:38 ~~~ RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Rudolf> 14:48 ~~~ RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - desde[14:38:19] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Rudolf> 14:58 ~~~ RodrigO23 está away; ja volto - desde[14:38:19] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Rudolf> 15:02 ~~~ RodrigO23 retornou do away; voltei - duração[23m59s] -=[Cyber]=-
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera
<OliveiraBorges> tudo em cima ?
<OliveiraBorges> vou concentrar
<OliveiraBorges> ja volto
<Rudolf> falou concentrador
<mwallacesd> hahaha consentrar o que, hahaha...
<mwallacesd> Ta foda aqui véio, muito trabalho!
<mwallacesd> Pelo menos já é sexta!
<Rudolf> amem!
<Creto_> xGrind: e ubunteiros que usam o dual boot entra distros com grub 2 vs grub 1 (Legacy) vejam isso http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92433.msg534871.html#msg534871
<xGrind> Creto_, teve atualização de kernel no mageia?
<Creto_> no kubuntu mas isso não altera o resultado pois em um dual entre essas distros tanto em uma quanto na outra tendo uma atualização de kernel daria kernel panic
<Creto_> repitindo é o os-prober do Mageia que corrigiu o erro pois o kubuntu ainda é a versão bugada 1.51 a versão do os-prober que corrigi esse bug é a 1.53
<xGrind> Creto_, foi corrigido no kubuntu ou mageia?
<Creto_> no Mageia dual boot entre Mageia Linux e Ubuntu Linux não existe mais o kernel panic graças a versão do os-prober 1.53
<Creto_> que está no Mageia
<xGrind> hm :D
<Duka> Ola! Boa noite pessoal. Alguem ajuda com unity?
<Raff> olha soh tenho uma duvida, aqui nos drives proprietarios tem dois, driver proprietario ati/amd fglrx, e driver grafico proprietario fglrx ati/amd(atualizacoes pos instalacao), qual dos dois eh recomendado instalar ?
<darouca> Boa noite galera... Alguém pode me dar um suporte? O Windows não está salvando o perfil dele no Samba... :S Mas está logondo certinho...
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> urgência msm
<[orca]> de verdade
<[orca]> poderiam me dá esta mão?
<[orca]> tipo
<barna> [orca], mas ei como q eu vou digitar? com uma mão só fica dificil!
<[orca]> eu trouei o hd, de máquina, como havia falado ontem, tudo deu legal, esta é a boa notícia
<[orca]> troquei*
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> eu dou ctrl alt tab e aqui funciona como se desse alt tab
<[orca]> e no meu caso, deveria aparecer digamos, o menu inferior, superior e o x nautilus
<barna> [orca], da uma checada no layout do teclado!
<[orca]> barna: pode da esta ajuda?
<[orca]> como assim?
<[orca]> será que endoidou aqui opq eu troquei de cpu?
<barna> vc ta usando o mesmo teclado q usava antes?
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> mas tipo, aconteceu umas mudanças
<[orca]> no linux
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> eu inicio ele e nao faz o som de login
<barna> foi o q eu te falei ontem, mudar o hd de pc pode gerar erros!
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> eu vou passsar amanhã meus arquivos e se na conseguir ageitar, vou ter q formatar.
<barna> as vezes é o melhor a fazer!
<barna> [orca], o seu /home ta na mesma partição?
<barna> do /
<barna> ?
<[orca]> sim.
<barna> hummm!
<[orca]> po nem queria formatar
<barna> eu sempre separo, ai se formato o / o /home (com meus arquivos) não é alterado, e as confs do comp permanecem tb! só tem q re-instalar os programas!
<[orca]> pois é
<[orca]> são tantos programas cara
<[orca]> q fica até trsite =X
<[orca]> po ate inha digitação ta loca
<[orca]> triste
<barna> [orca], se vc puder, copia o /home inteiro pra outro lugar, com os ocultos etc....
<[orca]> sim.
<barna> depois de formatar re-copia o /home, pelo menos as confs vão voltar!
<[orca]> acho q vou fazerisso msm
<[orca]> po vc é um gÊnio! =X
<barna> ;)
<[orca]> po tava aqui penssando. pode dá certo msm.
<barna> eu vivo formatando aki!
<barna> eu faço isso em media 1x por semana!
<[orca]> tipo meus programas no wine. vam recuperar no automatico eu acho
<barna> [orca], vão sim!
<[orca]> ,home/leandro/.wine/drive_c/
<[orca]> né?
<barna> [orca], salva o .wine todo!
<[orca]> sim!
<[orca]> vlw pela ideia
<[orca]> agora vou ver quantos gigas isso vai da
<[orca]> nem é mto, só 28 gb, vou fazer isso amanhã mesmo!
<barna> eu tenho um .wine com tudo que preciso instalado e configurado, tirei 1 copia dele e dei chmod 555 na copia, se der pau! apago o .wine, pego a copia, coloco no /home/user/.wine e pronto, tudo funfando de novo!
<barna> [orca], 28 o /home/leandro todo???
<[orca]> nao, o /home todo
<barna> [orca], massa é isso ai!
<[orca]> vou copiar pra um hd esterno
<[orca]> po tou numa maquina massa que meu pai montou pra mim akakakka
<barna> [orca], na hora de instalar, cria uma partição separada pro /home, ai se precisar re-instalar num tem q fazer backup!
<[orca]> amanhã ageito, muito legal mesmo
<[orca]> agora tou preocupado com os programas d linux que perdi a conta dos que eu já instalei.
<[orca]> pidgin, instalei apache pra publicar umas coisas pra amigos em fim.
<[orca]> pure-ftpd aha
<[orca]> hey barna
<[orca]> podes fazer um favor?
<barna> [orca], claro
<[orca]> fazer uma lista dos programas bazicos que eu vou precisar e publica pra mim no bpase.net
<[orca]> bpaste.net*
<[orca]> nossa q digitação =)
<[orca]> tipo vou precisar dumas coisas bázicas.
<[orca]> barna entao dps q instalar tudo eu dou sudo cd /media/nome_do_disco/home /
<barna> cd ou cp?
<[orca]> ops, cp risada
<[orca]> tou com a cabeça longe
<[orca]> risada
<barna> hehehehehee
<barna> [orca], esse tipo de coisa eu sempre faço por parte grafica, num sei bem usar o comando cp
<[orca]> humm, vou fazer pelo terminal, acho mais prático
<[orca]> tava a fim de esperimentar trisquel risada
<[orca]> barna: conseguiu fazer a lista pra mim?
<barna> calma, calma!
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<barna> pera um pouco q to fazendo um monte de coisas!
<barna> boa noite Monarquista
<[orca]> sim eu espero, claro xd
<[orca]> monarquista: boa noite
<Monarquista> barna: [orca] :)
<[orca]> monarquista: eae, tudo bem?
<Monarquista> neste planeta tudo estar bem...?! Mesmo... Mas, to tranquilo.
<Monarquista> rsrs
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> nossa.
<[orca]> dead_thinker: eae?
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], opa
<RodrigO23> Fala ai pessoal
<Monarquista> RodrigO23: boa noite.
<RodrigO23> [paladinn]: barna, Dead_Thinker
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<[orca]> fala aí rodrigo23
<RodrigO23> aoo [orca] [kernel]
<barna> blz?
<[orca]> barnabe_mg: ah. minas tu é? tenho alguns colegas da net daí =XX
<Barnabe_Mg> heheheheehehee
<Barnabe_Mg> [orca], to numa reunião nacional agora, ai tem q colocar o nome e local!
<[orca]> barnabe_mg: pessoas bem legais sério =X
<Barnabe_Mg> [orca], eu gosto bastando daki, nasci e fui criado em São paulo capital! vim "morar" em minas ha 3 anos, to gostando bastante!
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> mas como assim reuniao nacional?
<Barnabe_Mg> sobre midia livre
<[orca]> humm, simç.
<sistematico> Não entendi.
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-30
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> ff
<Duka> alguem ajuda com unity? gostaria de sabe qual  arquivo guarda as conf, ex: posiçao e icones que estao na barra
<Monarquista> Duka: boa noite
<Monarquista> não seira o .unity na /home não
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> *seria
<Duka> Monarquista,  pode ate ser mas nao tem nada da unity na home nem com o crtl+h nao aparece
<Monarquista> não sei dizer então, to usando o Kubuntu
<Monarquista> sorry
<Duka> Monarquista,  tava tudo ok, do nada sumiu os atalhos que add
<Monarquista> reseta ele
<Monarquista> já fez isso
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> Duka: se souber ingles entra aqui e pergunta... #ubuntu-unity
<Duka> Monarquista, blz
<sistematico> Alguem aqui entende alguma coisa de Ruby?
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, tive contato com o básico do básico ehhe
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, só participei de alguns coding-dojos usando ruby
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: O que é "Coding-Dojos"?
<Dead_Thinker> sistematico, provavelmente vou explicar errado hehe, coding-dojo é um lance onde uma galera se junta pra praticar skills de progração, geralmente é proposto um problema, tem um cara que vai resolver, e os outros vão ver, discutir e auxiliar, visando melhoria, compartilhamento e aprendizado
<Dead_Thinker> + - isso
<Dead_Thinker> http://codingdojo.org/
<Dead_Thinker> http://pet.inf.ufsc.br/dojo/o-que-eh-dojo/
<Dead_Thinker> :)
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehaiehaeiaueahieaeuaheiaueaheia
<sistematico> Dead_Thinker: Olha o primeiro comentário do último link que tu me passou...
<sistematico> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha
<sistematico> Ri por uma semana agora...
<sistematico> Muito bom.
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> internetz rulez
<techdion> ola
<techdion> boa noite
<techdion> acabei de instalar kubuntu 12.04 note samsung rf511sd3
<techdion> tenho algumas duvidas
<barna> techdion, manda as duvidas!
<barna> quem souber vai te ajudar!
<techdion> opa
<techdion> que legal
<techdion> bom vamos la
<techdion> eu instalei tudo certo
<techdion> estou usando versão amd64bits
<techdion> ai de repente fui instalar o google-chrome 32bits
<techdion> esqueci do detalhe
<techdion> e usei o dpkg -i
<techdion> muito bem
<techdion> o sistema me pediu para atualizar pacotes via apt-get
<techdion> eu atualizei
<barna> techdion, vc baixou e instalou um .deb?
<techdion> mesmo assim nao deu certo
<techdion> sim
<techdion> depois instalei o 64
<techdion> e foi perfect
<techdion> entretanto agora tenho duvias
<techdion> duvida quanto ao que atualizei
<techdion> esses pacotes que baixei vao inteferir no sistema
<techdion> porque sao pacotes 32bits
<barna> techdion, pq num usou o repositorio?
<techdion> como disse tentei instalar usando dpkg -i
<techdion> depois fiz apt-get -f install
<barna> techdion, a quanto tempo vc usa linux?
<techdion> o sistema parece estar normal
<techdion> pouco tempo
<barna> ok, 2 coisas!
<barna> provavelmente num vai causar erros não!
<barna> só vai ficar uns pacotes sem uso instalados!
<techdion> que bom
<techdion> tenho duvidas porque ainda nao config um kernel ou compilei
<techdion> apenas instalo
<techdion> sei muita pouca coisa
<barna> tente esquecer essas coisas de windows!!!! baixar pacotes da web e instalar!
<techdion> entendo
<barna> nos universo linux isso quase q num existe mais!
<barna> o ideal é usar os repositorios!
<techdion> certo
<barna> vc pode estar usando a central de programas ou o synaptic ou o apt-get
<techdion> apt-get sempre uso ele, nesse caso apenas foi o google-chrome
<barna> tipo! o chrome num ta nos repositorios padrão, ai vc insere o repositorio do google e pode instalar o chrome
<techdion> a sim
<techdion> eu apenas baixei ele e depois usei dpkg
<barna> vc tem o rep (repositorio) do google-chrome ai?
<techdion> não acho que nao
<barna> a chave
<barna> wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<barna> o rep
<barna> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list'
<barna> copia e cola no seu terminal!
<techdion> certo
<barna> os dois comandos, depois da um apt-get update e pode instalar o chrome direto do rep!
<barna> 99% menos chance de erro!
<techdion> entendo mas agora o google-chrome esta instalado como 64bits
<techdion> devo fazer mesmo assim isso?
<barna> se eu fosse vc eu tiraria esse 64, colocaria o rep e re-instalaria!
<barna> pq esse q vc instalou num vai ser atualizado! vai ficar nessa versão pra sempre!
<techdion> certo
<barna> os do rep vão ser atualizados!
<techdion> hum
<techdion> entendo
<techdion> farei isso
<techdion> estou instalando wine
<barna> com o apt-get upgrad (direferente do update) ele vai atualizar todos o linux e todos os programas! tudo de uma só vez!
<techdion> entendo
<techdion> quanta gentileza
<barna> :)
<techdion> posso perguntar de onde voce é
<barna> tamo ai pra ajudar!
<barna> isso é uma pergunta um pouco dificil de responder!
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<barna> sou meio nomade! atualmente estou em Belo Horizonte!
<techdion> hum bacana
<techdion> estou em SP
<techdion> mas sou do PR
<barna> ja morei em Sp, ta onde?
<techdion> ABC
<Monarquista> barna: se você for inteligente de verdade não vai mais sair de um dos poucos melhores lugar do brasil
<Monarquista> ;)
<barna> heheheheheehehehehe
<techdion> mas olha que o PR e bom ew
<techdion> pescaria todo final de semana
<techdion> o vidao que eu tinha
<barna> techdion, quando eu to em Sp vou muito a santo andre!
<techdion> que legal
<techdion> trabalha com desenvolvimento?
<barna> nops!
<barna> fotografia/video/midia livre!
<techdion> hum
<barna> raios, num acho um link aki!
<barna> achei!
<barna> techdion, http://sejalivre.org/guia-completo-de-pos-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-unity-gnome-codecs-java-flash-e-etc/
<techdion> como removo o google-chrome dkpg
<barna> techdion, http://sejalivre.org/adicionando-o-repositorio-medibuntu-e-todos-os-codecs-necessarios-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<barna> techdion, putz, pelo kde??? tenho nem ideia! Monarquista vc sabe?
<Monarquista> remover o GOOGLE CHROME?!
<Monarquista> ué, só fazer o mesmo que pelo Ubuntu
<Monarquista> terminal: apt-get remove google-chrome
<barna> Monarquista, ele baixou o .deb e instalou na mão
<Monarquista> eu também ué
<techdion> hum
<Monarquista> barna: o que você acha que o sistema faz pra instalar algum programa...?!
<Monarquista> ;P
<barna> sei lá, eu num instalo um .deb a mais de 8 anos!
<Monarquista> barna: ele baixa o .deb e instala mano... :)
<Monarquista> rrs
<Monarquista> techdion: usando o Kubuntu 12.04 ai?!
<techdion> sim
<techdion> gostando muito
<techdion> e extremamente elegante
<Monarquista> quanto tempo de GNU/Linux?!
<techdion> 12 meses
<Monarquista> um
<techdion> instalando pacotes via dpkg alguns
<Monarquista> se acha ele elgante, se liga nesse aqui ó...
<Monarquista> pra que isso?!
<techdion> ?
<Monarquista> instalar por dpkg?!
<Monarquista> techdion: http://ubuntued.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18&sid=152f508d3cb72bfce6f528abaca3c1e8&start=2450#p16897
<techdion> perfect
<techdion> d+
<techdion> vou ver se consigo instalar aqui rs
<techdion> ola
<techdion> amigo nao  instalou o tema pelas config dos sitema
<techdion> sistema
<barna> vou dormir! boa noite!
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Hertz> sistematico, Bom dia o/
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Hertz> como vai o sábado?
<sistematico> Indo.
<sistematico> :)
<darouca> Bom dia galera...
<darouca> Alguém sabe como eu faço a bosta do Windows com perfil móvel instalar um programa? Ele está rolando lindão no Samba... Mas preciso instalar um fix como adm nele e não consigo... :S #OdeioM$
<juniormachado> Pessoal quero concectar meu note com ubuntu 12.04 com meu pc com xubuntu 11.10 atravez de um Switch pra fazer backup do note no pc, como faço isso ?
<juniormachado> consequi configurar uma conecção usei a opção lá no ipv4 de "apenas link local" e estabeleceu conecção... mas agora como faço pra acessar o pc do note e vice versa ?
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, tu pode acessar via ssh
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, via ssh ou via navegador de arquivos
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, Se for no gnome, tu pode abrir o nautilus e na barra de endereço digitar ssh://usuario@ipdamaquina
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, ai tu navega normalmente lá, pra isso o SSH precisa estar ativado na máquina claro
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, talvez tenham outras maneiras fáceis, mas essa é a que uso quando preciso
<juniormachado> vou tentar essa
<juniormachado> e como ativa o ssh nas duas ?
<juniormachado> haha
<Soluz> Bom dia!
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, cara, se já não estiver ativado, dá uma pesquisada que não é difícil de achar como instalar ou ativar
<juniormachado> ele ta instalado... ja olhei... mas quando tento conectar pelo ssh://usuario@ip ele dá acesso negado...
<Soluz> juniormachado, me desculpe entrar na conversa, mas, você está tentando acesso pelo SSH e não está conseguindo?
<Soluz> Já olhou se a porta não está modificada? Se estiver tem de usar ssh -p"numero_da_porta" "usuário"@endereço
<Soluz> Ah! E não precisa das barras (//).
<sioux_> tarde!
<sioux_> não esta saindo som dos videos no youtube
<xGrind> sioux_, qual o problema?
<YanGM> oi
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<DavyS> tarde
<Trovic> tarde
<jessesilva> Boa tarde!
<MrBoss> sabe como eu removo o libreoffice que ja vem por padrão ?
<DavyS> sudo apt-get remove libreoffice*
<jessesilva> MrBoss: Não tem como remover pela central de programas do Ubuntu? ou fazer como o DavyS disse acima...
<Maninho> porra XD
<[orca]> oi, gente
<[orca]> gente, ainda ta tendo o problema no meu ahn, ubuntu
<[orca]> não sei que é
<[orca]> meu control alt tab, nao está auternando entre os menus inferior superior e o x nautilus na área de trabalho
<[orca]> eu formatei, mas nada resolveu
<[orca]> alguém entende doque tou falando?
<[orca]> se alguém entender, fico muito grato sem me esclarecer
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> se alguém me esclarecer.
<[orca]> [kernel]: tu cara, ao tem nem uma ideia aí?
<[orca]> não*
<[orca]> ah...
<[orca]> humph
<[kernel]> [orca], nao sei cara
<[kernel]> entendo pouco de ubuntu
<[kernel]> uso archlinux ;)
<[orca]> po cara tou meio triste, o mais engraçado que tudo ocorreu quando eu troquei de pc.
<xGrind> oq acontece [orca] ?
<[orca]> xGrind: bem, eu troquei de pc, aí umas coisas do meu ubuntu está agindo estranhamente, uma coisa é o  control alt tab, que deveria me mostrar o menu inferior, superior e o x nautilus na área de trabalho.
<xGrind> como assim trocou de pc?
<[orca]> humm, peguei um pc de 4 gb de memória ram, troquei tudo legal e o ubuntu ficou agindo assim, pior q já formatei e nada.
<xGrind> Ubuntu da pau do nada as vezes. Não entendo :(
<xGrind> não consegui instalar o lubuntu 12.04 no outro pc aki. o pc nao da boot pelo pendrive e tive q usar CD. Mas qndo coloco pra instalar, ele mal começa e já fecha, e vai abre o Live-CD.
<[orca]> po cara o problema é a acessibilidade, o control alt tab, eu usava pra achar o ícone da internet e conectar.
<[orca]> nao sei q faço mais.
<xGrind> é atalho ne? já deu uma olhada pra ver se ele nao foi retirado?
<[orca]> xGrind: tu ta no linux aí agora?
<xGrind> to no Xubuntu
<[orca]> xGrind: ok, digita control alt tab e me diz se não auterna de alguma janela ou algo assim.
<[orca]> xGrind: infelizmente aqui ele ta funcionando como ahn, alt tab, ao invéz de mostrar isso aí ele miniza as janelas
<xGrind> atualizando o sistema aki. calmae
<xGrind> [orca], ve se isso te ajuda http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=pt-BR&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dctrl%2Balt%2Btab%2Bubuntu%2B12.04%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dubuntu%26hs%3Dx55%26channel%3Dfs%26prmd%3Dimvns&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=en&twu=1&u=http://askubuntu.com/questions/126205/alttab-not-switching-between-windows-on-12-04&usg=ALkJrhj1xFxak9yUB8DfO3t1LdhNPK0V-w
<[orca]> xGrind: sim.
<[orca]> xGrind: só um detalhe, meu ubuntu é 10.10
<[orca]> xGrind: tou com vontade de esperimentar o trisquel.
<xGrind> trisquel? isso é oq? distro?
<[orca]> xGrind: acho que falta coragem sei la....
<xGrind> testa o mageia. gnome 3.4.1 levinho
<[orca]> uma aí que ainda usa gnome como base, os meu colega q a uusa, diz q é bem acessível e legal.
<xGrind> [orca], coloca o xubuntu ae e seja feliz :D
<[orca]> xGrind: bem, não queria ter que formatar de novo, até porque não desponho de um "olho amigo" pra ler a tela e instalar o sistema pra mim.
<xGrind> vc nao tem /home separado do / ?
<xGrind> então ue, formata só o / e mantém o /home. coloca xubuntu ae q vai rodar de boa.
<[orca]> xGrind: mas fiquei penssando agora tipo, porque num pc pega legal e no outro da mó bronca...
<xGrind> coisas do ubuntu. ninguem entende :D
<[orca]> xGrind: po q da mais raiva, é q fiquei o dia todo tentando instalar quando consigo da este erro.
<[orca]> xGrind: o ubuntu 11.04 é gnome ou unity?
<[orca]> humphh...
<xGrind> [orca], unity
<xGrind> gnome + unity. pq unity fica no lugar do gnome-shell
<[orca]> xGrind: po, ubuntu já ta inacessivel pra mim, unity, por enquanto,  não tem como um deficiente usar, porque como eu sei... o orca não ler a tela.
<xGrind> [orca], mas pra q vc quer usar isso?
<[orca]> xGrind: então, tu tem alguma ideia de que o alt  control tab faz? porque tudo que eu sei q ele auterna entre menus inferiores superiores e o x nautilus que é a área de trabalho
<[orca]> xGrind: como assimw
<xGrind> alt ctrl tab. esse é o unico problema?
<[orca]> até agora sim, e outros pequenos eu acho
<[orca]> uns desajustes no som
<[orca]> xGrind: mas vc sabe que este atalho faz, "visualmente"?
<xGrind> faz oq? nunca usei isso
<[orca]> xGrind: porque eu só sei que o orca "fala" ra mim.
<[orca]> tu usa o mouse né?
<[orca]> pior que meu pai nao vai querer formatar e instalar outros sistema pra mim tão cedo..........
<[orca]> xGrind: ah, uma pergunta o debian, é gnome ou kde?
<xGrind> depende do ambiente q vc quiser instalar
<[orca]> xGrind: como assim? tipo, na instalação eu posso escolher ou eu tenho como escolher quando for baixar a iso?
<al4nc4ds> CarlosNeyPastor: ?
<diogenes_> ola..alguem sabe me dizer pra que serve esse icone que parece um envelope na barra superior?
<diogenes_> só tenho as opções disponivel, ausente, ocupado..etc..e elimpar..
<diogenes_> como configuro isso?
#ubuntu-br 2012-07-01
<Raff> olha soh, eu tenho uma conta no /quit
<Raff> ops
<Raff> mal
<diogenes_> alguem?
<sistematico> Vários..
<diogenes_> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite..
<diogenes_> como configuro aquele icone no canto superior direito
<diogenes_> que parece um envelope..pra que serve?
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, apareceu este erro aqui e toda vez que abro alguma ela se fecha: "Detalhes -  1: Erro no ping do servidor: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)"?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera, sentiram saudades de mim
<[kernel]> naoooooo
<[kernel]> aiuheahiehauie
<OliveiraBorges> Timao mandou lembracas
<[kernel]> kkkk
<Dead_Thinker> juniormachado, deu certo cara a transferência?
<juniormachado> simmm deu sim... hehe tava faltando o openssh-server
<juniormachado> agora to passando raiva com esse wine maldito
<juniormachado> removi ele pq não tava usando mais... dia só que os atalhos que ele cria no dash do unity não sai nem a pauu
<Monarquista> Ricardo__: boa noite. http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2012/06/msg00009.html
<juniormachado> tem ideia de como remover esses atalhos malditos do dash do unity ?
<Dead_Thinker> nop
<juniormachado> cara entrei na pasta .local na minha home... cara quanta coisa o wine cria... apaguei tuudo vamo ver agora só que agora não posso reiniciar... kkk to tranfesrindo meus arquivos de volta pro note...
<juniormachado> hummm bacana... descobri... é só ir na pasta /home/user/.local/share/applications e apagar o atalho que vc não quer no dash... mas dai ele some de vez também... kkk
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> Boa noite
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, buenas
<RodrigO23> buenas [kernel]
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<Dead_Thinker> night'all
<Dead_Thinker> RodrigO23, roubou meu buenas
<Dead_Thinker> aeiuaeha
<Dead_Thinker> e o [kernel]  :P
<RodrigO23> [Dead_Thinker]: saushuahsauhsuahsuahsa
<RodrigO23> ok entao vou mudar
<RodrigO23> Buono Dead_Thinker
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<RodrigO23> hehe
<[kernel]> Dead_Thinker, diga lá.. ;)
<Guest11499> boa noite
<Guest11499> alguem aqui
<Guest11499> ??
<RodrigO23> iai Guest11499
<Guest11499> opá
<RodrigO23> os caras tao todos ai, so que deve estar ocupados
<RodrigO23> heheheh
<Guest11499> blz
<RodrigO23> tah com duvida de algo?
<Guest11499> é que eu tava atraz de um tutoriais sobre como instalar um servidor IRC
<[kernel]> procura algo relacionado a IRCd
<RodrigO23> vc ja deu uma olhada na pagina do Freenode?
<megusta> sim, estou olhando achei um urelircd
<megusta> unrealircd
<megusta> mas me perdi com uam coisa, o endereço do host como vai ficar
<megusta> ???
<[kernel]> voce que edita no proprio serviço
<[kernel]> ou coloca o ip do server
<megusta> sim
<RodrigO23> o melhor servidor de irc que tem nao sei se concordam
<RodrigO23> mas sempre li que é o irc-seven
<megusta> mas no caso a minha maquina local
<RodrigO23> mas megusta, vc vai liberar o acesso externo, ou vai usar em rede intranet?
<megusta> externo
<megusta> bom o seguinte, quero configurar o irc pra sair pra tor
<megusta> tipo ao inves de um ip do servidor possa usar um endereço .onion
<megusta> valeu encontrei a solução
<Oliveira1orges> opa
<Oliveira1orges> Como desinstalo um pacote por inteiro
<Oliveira1orges> ?
<romil> bom dia a todos!
<blackbyte> blackbyte testando o envio de mensagem
<Birex> oi
<blackbyte> id
<blackbyte> j7p9a3b5
<blackbyte> help
<blackbyte> close
<blackbyte> help
<Celso> bom dia
<blackbyte> testando
<blackbyte> t
<paladinn> blackbyte vc esta bem?
<blackbyte> Linux note-pp 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Celso> uname -a: Linux vostro 3.2.0-26-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:45:14 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<preto> alguem me ajuda sobre apt-get/aptitude
<preto> dia
<[kernel]> fale seu problema
<preto> seguinte: na verdade uso o debian 6, to tentando instalar alguns aplicativos, por exemplo mplayer
<[kernel]> qual erro da?
<preto> ae aparece a mens Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências não satisfeitas:
<preto>  mplayer : Depende: libbluray1 mas não é instalável
<preto>            Depende: libcdio-cdda1 (>= 0.83) mas não é instalável
<preto>            Depende: libcdio-paranoia1 (>= 0.83) mas não é instalável
<preto>            Depende: libcdio13 (>= 0.83) mas não é instalável
<preto>            Depende: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.9.0) mas 2.8.0-2.1 está para ser instalado
<preto>            Depende: libjpeg8 (>= 8c) mas não vai ser instalado
<preto>            Depende: libmp3lame0 (>= 1:3.99.0) mas não vai ser instalado
<preto>            Depende: libmpg123-0 (>= 1.13.7) mas 1.12.1-3 está para ser instalado
<preto>            Depende: libpulse0 (>= 0.99.1) mas 0.9.21-3+squeeze1 está para ser instalado
<preto>            Depende: libtinfo5 mas não é instalável
<preto>            Depende: libvpx1 (>= 1.0.0) mas não é instalável
<preto>            Depende: libx264-125 mas não vai ser instalado
<[kernel]> nao solta aqui cara
<[kernel]> cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<[kernel]> tem que instalar essas dependencias
<[kernel]> uma por uma  :/
<[kernel]> 1
<[kernel]> digita apt-get update
<[kernel]> depois updatedb
<[kernel]> depois tenta novamente
<[kernel]> instalar seu mplayer
<[kernel]> se ainda der dependencias tem que adicionar os repositorios non-free contrib no /etc/apt/sources.list
<preto> tentei mais da o mesmo erro
<[kernel]> no final da linha
<preto> nao entendi:nao solta aqui cara
<preto>  cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<[kernel]> cola seu /etc/apt/sources.list no paste.ubuntu.com
<[kernel]> e me manda o link dele
<preto> tcl de onde kernel
<[kernel]> entendeu preto ?
<[kernel]> voce dar um nano /etc/apt/sources.list copia as ultimas linhas que nao tem o #
<[kernel]> e cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<[kernel]> e me manda o link do paste
<preto> entendi velho, tcl de brasilia e vc
<preto> segue o paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069580/
<[kernel]> fortaleza/ce
<[kernel]> ta tudo file pelo visto
<[kernel]> só falta apt-get update
<[kernel]> updatedb
<[kernel]> e tentar novamente instalar o mplayer
<[kernel]> se der dependencia infelizmente tem que instalar as dependencias primeiro
<[kernel]> o foda do debian é isso
<[kernel]> :/
<preto> mom vou tentar
<preto> kernel, uso o debian 64bits
<preto> ja tentei instalar o mplayer da a mesma coisa
<preto> tento intalar um por um mais nao funciona
<blackbyte> back
<alvaro> mais um bug
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui sabe como controlar o teclado luminoso com o ubuntu?
<MrBoss> to por fora claudio-tux
<claudio-tux> :(
<gabraff_>  #amarok
<MrBoss> alow
<RodrigO23> fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> como estao?
<blackbyte> tranquilo!
<RodrigO23> fala blackbyte
<Monarquista> Boa tarde mano
<blackbyte> e aí cara!
<Monarquista> suave!
<Monarquista> :)
<RodrigO23> iai Monarquista
<ivanbajr> alguém sabe como reinstalar o ubuntu 12 por linha de comando?
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: tem um jeito, mas, não to com a dica, se a achar, mando pra ti...
<ivanbajr> ok
<Monarquista> já tentou o ubuntu alternate?
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: ?
<ivanbajr> não
<ivanbajr> como tenho uma internet de alta velocidade
<ivanbajr> gostaria de fazer sem utilizar uma iso
<Monarquista> um
<Monarquista> vou buscar exatamente o que você quer
<ivanbajr> mas tudo bem
<Monarquista> pera ai
<Monarquista> sem preça
<Monarquista> calam
<ivanbajr> se for a única opção
<Monarquista> calma
<Monarquista> não é não
<Monarquista> pera.
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: aqui está... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=371#p2721
<Monarquista> ivanbajr: só não se esqueça d efazer as devidas adaptações, pois, a dic dai se refere ao 11.04, o que é perfeitamente passível de ser adaptado pra o 12.04
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> grato
<Monarquista> sucesso! :)
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<pauloolhos>  Gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me solicitar uma dica para acesso externo via SSH
<pauloolhos> ja esta instalado ssh server
<pauloolhos>  ja realizei uma conta no no-ip
<pauloolhos>  ja criei o host redirecionamento
<pauloolhos>  ja instlaei o no-ip na estação que vai receber a conexao
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<pauloolhos> Alguem sabe como acesso uma estacao via ssh
<Raff> ssh coloca o nome do usuario@servidor
<Raff> ow olha soh, instalei o vmware, mas quando vou abrir ele pede pra compila modulos do kernel, ai da um aviso que o kernel foi compilado com gcc 4.4.3 e a versao que eu to eh 4.6 , ai eu continuo e da erro depois
<pauloolhos> Raff:
<pauloolhos> o usuario que criei no no-ip
<pauloolhos> Raff: seria o usuario que criei no no-ip
<pauloolhos> Daekdroom:
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> cuki:
<pauloolhos> esta podendo falar
<pauloolhos> cuki:
<pauloolhos> precisando de um help
<cuki> opa
<cuki> pauloolhos,
<pauloolhos> como esta cuki:
<pauloolhos> cuki
<pauloolhos> voce sabe como faco um acesso via ssh
<pauloolhos> Na estacao que vai receber o acesso
<pauloolhos> ja instalei no-ip
<pauloolhos> e instalaei ssh server
<cuki> nops
<cuki> ja tentou o man ssh?
<cuki> pauloolhos,
<pauloolhos> oi cuki:
<cuki> oi
<cuki> estou nele agora
<pauloolhos> pode me ajudar a acessar uma estacao ssh que tenho
<pauloolhos> externamente
<cuki> vamos ver
<pauloolhos> com no-ip
<pauloolhos> ok
<cuki> no-ip eh seu dns?
<cuki> eh isso? no-ip
<pauloolhos> paulao.zapto.org
<cuki> pauloolhos, sabes como usar o ssh_config
<cuki> ?
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> posso abrir
<cuki> read that shit man...
<pauloolhos> cuki:
<pauloolhos> arquivo aberto
<cuki> yep
<cuki> qual
<cuki> .ssh/ssh_config
<cuki> ou /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<pauloolhos> etc/ssh/ ssh_config
<cuki> deve ser usado o ssh_config para editar o programa, mas vc pode edita-lo na mao...
<pauloolhos> usei scite
<pauloolhos> arquivo pronto para ser editado
<cuki> pauloolhos, eu nao sei usar o ssh
<cuki> mas vc pode usar o putty
<cuki> eh facil
<cuki> e funciona
<pauloolhos> tenho instalado aqui
<cuki> vou ficar te devendo essa
<pauloolhos> interno funciona normal
<pauloolhos> mas externo nao vai
<pauloolhos> quando coloco paulao.zapto.org nao acessa
<pauloolhos> sem conexao
<pauloolhos> pelo putty
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> bigado cuki:
<cuki> 0/
<pauloolhos> Rudineiw
<ubuntero> pauloolhos, qual o tipo de internet você tem?
<pauloolhos> sabe configurar acesso externo atraves ssh com no-ip
<pauloolhos> tem mastercabo via nano-station
<ubuntero> pauloolhos, bom, não conheço essa tua conexão, mas o que tu tem que fazer é direcionar a porta 22 para o computador que tem o servidor ssh instalado e rodando
<ubuntero> pauloolhos, tem que ver se essa porta não está bloqueada pelo seu provedor também, aí pode ser necessário mudar a porta para alguma que esteja liberada
<pauloolhos> tem algum programa que verifico se esta bloqueada
<ubuntero> não, pelo computador isso não será mostrado
<pauloolhos> o problema que nao tem como acessar o modem da empresa ...
<pauloolhos> eu conseguiria resolver esse problema via ssh reverso
<ubuntero> pauloolhos, sem alterar a porta, ou fazer um dmz que seria mandar todas as portas para um computador, não tem como fazer
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja realizou ssh reverso
<ubuntero> aí fico devendo, só conheço o ssh reverso na teoria
<pauloolhos> ubuntero,
<pauloolhos> como ja instalei o no-ip na maquina
<pauloolhos> ja era pra fazer acesso
<ubuntero> se tivesse a porta liberada sim
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-24
<AllanLinux> boa
<iagocaran> gostaria de saber qual driver nvidia compensa atualmente
<AllanLinux> Olha, estou utilizando o 313.30
<iagocaran> eu estou experimentando o 319.23
<iagocaran> você conseguiu habilitar os temas do plymouth com o driver proprietário?
<AllanLinux> Então, eu até tentei mas não deu certo
<iagocaran> somos dois
<AllanLinux> Até tentei pegar um script na net e nao funfou
<iagocaran> Consegui fazê-lo em 1024x768, mas resoluções acima não funcionam
<AllanLinux> Mas deve ficar meio estranho, não?
<AllanLinux> Aqui  o monitor eh 1920x1080
<iagocaran> fica sim
<iagocaran> o meu é 1440x900
<iagocaran> e nada feito
<AllanLinux> Tenso demais, deveriam dar um jeito nisso
<iagocaran> é coisa da nvdia
<iagocaran> nvidia*
<AllanLinux> =/
<iagocaran> driver proprietário não tem suporte ao plymouth já faz um tempo e nada da nvidia atualizar o driver com correção para isso
<AllanLinux> Além do pymounth, aquela parte da tela de login tbm
<iagocaran> minha tela de login fica normal
<AllanLinux> quando vc loga com nouveau, ele loga bonitinho, sempre mostrando o wallpaper até aparecer a area de trabalho
<AllanLinux> Quando eu logo, ele fica preto e depois vai pra area de trabalho
<iagocaran> Aqui ele não fica preto
<iagocaran> Talvez seja a versão do driver, porque antes acontecia isso comigo também
<AllanLinux> Depois eu vo tentar utilizar essa sua versão
<iagocaran> Eu estava na 304 e também não acontecia isso
<AllanLinux> qual placa vc usa?
<iagocaran> Uma 9500GT
<AllanLinux> A minha eh meio enjoada
<AllanLinux> gtx 550 ti
<iagocaran> Ainda sim é melhor que a minha
<AllanLinux> não vejo a hora dos drivers nvidia melhorarem
<AllanLinux> se nao, irei de ati no futuro
<iagocaran> Deve começar agora com o Steam
 * bsk is listening to Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains [6:34]
<AllanLinux> melhorou, mas nao ao ponto de ser igual ao windows
<iagocaran> é um começo
<bsk> 1 x 0 pro xchat
<bsk> haha
<iagocaran> ... bom saber que isso acontece kkk
<iagocaran> Sabe por que a entrada frontal não funciona no ubuntu?
<Adriano-swf> Alguém poderia me ajudar. Instalei o ubuntu 13.04 e não está reconhecendo minha webcam
<iagocaran> Poderia dar mais informações sobre o modelo da webcam?
<Adriano-swf> aguarda um minuto
<Adriano-swf> não... pois não aparece quando dou um lsusb
<Adriano-swf> e no manual que veio com o ultrabook não especifica isso
<Adriano-swf> o ultrabook samsung 530U3C-AD3
<Adriano-swf> http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/112069547/ultrabook-samsung-530u3c-ad3-com-intel-core-i5-4gb-500gb-24gb-ssd-led-13-3-windows-8
<iagocaran> Poderia fornecer o modelo do ultrabook?
<iagocaran> Já testou a webcam em outro sistema?
<AllanLinux> voltei, cai aquela hora rsrs
<Adriano-swf> não chaguei a testar no windows,mas agora que tirei o windows e coloquei o ubuntu. quando fui configurar o skype a webcam me filmou, mas depois ficou tela preta
<AllanLinux> Amigo, instala o Cheese
<Adriano-swf> já fiz
<AllanLinux> ele nao mostra a imagem?
<iagocaran> Bom, vou deixar isso pra você AllanLinux, nunca usei webcam
<Adriano-swf> há 1minuto atrás não
<Adriano-swf> agora eu até me assustei ao me ver na tela
<AllanLinux> yNem eu iagocaran kkkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> Funfou entao?
<Adriano-swf> no cheese sim
<Adriano-swf> vou ver no skype
<Adriano-swf> é... funcionando bem agora
<Adriano-swf> foda que eu tentei tanta coisa que agora não sei qual deu certo pra propagar a solução
<Adriano-swf> paciência
<Adriano-swf> obrigado, senhores.
<iagocaran> De nada
<AllanLinux> Nossa presença
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> Resolveu o problema xD
<AllanLinux> iagocara, tu só usa ubuntu?
<iagocaran> Sim, e você?
<AllanLinux> Ubuntu eu só uso para jogar... mas uso mesmo é Arch Linux e Slackware
<AllanLinux> Pra qm nao trabalha com Linux, ubuntu é uma mão na roda
<iagocaran> Fui "evangelizado" para o lado do Ubuntu, agora eu não consigo me adaptar direito em outros ambientes
<AllanLinux> Bacana, parabéns!
<AllanLinux> Ubuntu é bonito e fácil de usar, além de ser mais rapido
<iagocaran> Ontem eu peguei um CD do openSUSE e um do Fedora no Ubuntu Day
<iagocaran> sempre quis testar o Fedora, mas uma VM fica impossível de usar nesse meu PC
<AllanLinux> Vc estava no Ubuntu Day?
<iagocaran> Sim
<AllanLinux> Eu tbm estive
<iagocaran> Eu estava lá na frente
<iagocaran> Até que o Vinicius fez uma brincadeira
<AllanLinux> Eu estava no meio
<AllanLinux> kkkkkk
<AllanLinux> Eu ganhei aqueles itens do ubuntu
<iagocaran> Eu queria o bottom ...
<AllanLinux> Eu queria a camisa =p
<iagocaran> Eu comprei uma camiseta
<iagocaran> Você ficou até o final?
<AllanLinux> Não fiquei até o final, tive que ir embora
<AllanLinux> Fui embora na palestra do X4
<iagocaran> Eu fiquei até a metade da apresentação do openSUSE, queria ter ficado para ver o resto dos brindes
<AllanLinux> teve brindes dos caras?
<iagocaran> No final chegaram algumas caixas de brindes
<AllanLinux> caraca
<AllanLinux> Pena que não consegui ficar
<AllanLinux> Bacana encontrar alguém que foi
<AllanLinux> Na proxima, marcamos uma breja pós evento
<iagocaran> Concordo
<iagocaran> Você vai no Flisol?
<AllanLinux> Irei sim
<iagocaran> Quando é?
<AllanLinux> Eu ainda não fiz a inscrição
<AllanLinux> Mas quase certeza que irei, talvez eu dê um jeito de não pagar, pois é na facu que estudei
<iagocaran> Legal
<AllanLinux> Ano que vem, pq desse ano já foi em Abril
<iagocaran> Era para eu ter ganho os brindes kkk
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkkkk
<iagocaran> meu pndrive ta estragando, quero ver se consigo um da canonical
<AllanLinux> 23 dolares
<AllanLinux> fora o frete
<iagocaran> é
<iagocaran> nem compensa comprar só ele
<AllanLinux> pois é, negócio é juntar dinheiro e comprar mais coisas
<iagocaran> Dinheiro ... nem me fale
<AllanLinux> ou juntar uma galera e rachar o frete
<iagocaran> Eu estou quase escondendo meu cartão para não gastar
<AllanLinux> hahaha
<AllanLinux> Tenso mesmo, dá vontade mesmo de gastar
<iagocaran> Não é nem vontade, é porque eu só volto a trabalhar mês que vêm
<AllanLinux> Ahh, entendi
<iagocaran> Estou em decadência kkk
<AllanLinux> kkkk
<AllanLinux> trabalha com ti?
<iagocaran> Dia primeiro começarei como Desenvolvedor na ServiceOne
<iagocaran> Representante oficial da SAP no Brasil
<AllanLinux> Bacana, parabéns \o/
<iagocaran> SAP tem incríveis ligações com a Microsoft
<iagocaran> Concluindo, terei de usar Windows T_T
<AllanLinux> Hahaha
<AllanLinux> Graças a deus não passo por isso
<iagocaran> Faz o que?
<AllanLinux> Vc estará frito com sistema do tio Gates
<AllanLinux> Eu sou Administrador de Redes num instituto de sp
<iagocaran> Nem tanto, é só eu lembrar que pra fechar a janela é do lado oposto kkk
<AllanLinux> pois é kkkkk
<weliington> oi
<iagocaran> Olá
<weliington> amigo voce pode me ajudar a conectar a net
<iagocaran> Podemos tentar, por favor explique melhor seu problema
<weliington> instalei o ubuntu hoje
<weliington> e tentei conectar numa rede
<weliington> mas nao conecta
<weliington> e aberto aki em casa
<iagocaran> Você quis dizer uma rede sem fio?
<weliington> sim
<iagocaran> A placa de rede sem fio foi detectada?
<weliington> sim
<weliington> apareceu as torres
<weliington> e tentei conectar mas nada
<iagocaran> Então o sistema encontrou a rede?
<AllanLinux> Laptop amigo?
<weliington> tive que pegar meu HD de trabalho e conectar aki pra conversar com vcs
<weliington> nao PC msm
<AllanLinux> Ele encontra, porém não conecta? Qual seu adaptador?
<weliington> ralink wireless
<AllanLinux> ele é usb?
<weliington> nao
<AllanLinux> Vai no terminal e digita isso: sudo lspci |grep railink
<weliington> ok
<AllanLinux> Se aparecer algo, cola aqui pra gente ve
<weliington> mas vo de que desligar meu PC
<weliington> mas vo fazer isso
<AllanLinux> Ahhh vdd
<weliington> ja ja volto
<iagocaran> Estaremos esperando
<AllanLinux> faz isso e volta aew q a gente te espera
<weliington> depois que digitar esse terminal
<weliington> o que aparece
<weliington> assim so pra eu nao ter que desligar dnvo
<AllanLinux> Então, eu preciso saber qual o modelo exato desta placa, ele te retornará a especificação
<weliington> hm
<AllanLinux> se vc quiser dar um lspci no terminal e trazer tudo, pode ser
<weliington> ok
<weliington> pera ae entao
<AllanLinux> fmz
<barna_> rola um lspci | grep Network  tb
<iagocaran> Ele já saiu
<barna_> eu sei, só deixando a dica!
<iagocaran> Vlw, a gente avisa ele depois
<AllanLinux> Aqui não rola Network, pois na descrição do lspci da minha já não aparece
<iagocaran> Nem na minha
<AllanLinux> por isso eu pensei em por o nome da placa dele, mas para segurança, ele trazer todo o lspci dele. Mas valeu pela a dica ^^
<iagocaran> Será que ele não possui outro meio de acessar o IRC?
<barna_> wireless de vcs é pci?
<iagocaran> Não tenho Wireless
<AllanLinux> aqui é usb
<AllanLinux> se ele tiver cel android, dá pra acessar via app
<iagocaran> ou Web
<wellington_> voltei
<iagocaran> Qual foi o resultado?
<wellington_> eu digitei no terminal
<wellington_>  o que vc pediu
<wellington_> mas apareceu comando invalido
<wellington_> por favor me mostrem como que digita la
<iagocaran> lspci | grep ralink
<wellington_> assim
<iagocaran> Caso não apareça resultado
<wellington_> com os espaços
<iagocaran> com os espaços
<iagocaran> Você pode tentar lspci | grep Network
<wellington_> como que coloca esse |
<iagocaran> e para não voltar sem nada
<AllanLinux> alias, coloca sudo na frente
<iagocaran> lspci
<AllanLinux> sudo lspci
<iagocaran> e procurar a sua placa de rede sem fio
<AllanLinux> põe só isso
<wellington_> ok
<AllanLinux> isso, faz isso q iago disse
<iagocaran> para digitar o |
<AllanLinux> digita sudo lspci
<AllanLinux> sem o |
<wellington_> ok ok
<AllanLinux> só: sudo lspci
<AllanLinux> rsrsrs
<wellington_> ok
<iagocaran> Você tem outro meio de entrar no IRC?
<iagocaran> Celular por exemplo
<wellington_> novato aki no ubuntu
<wellington_> meu celular queimo ondem
<wellington_> mas ja volto
<AllanLinux> vixiii
<AllanLinux> blz
<iagocaran> Blz
<wellington_> cara tomei um choque agora
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> volta vivo
<wellington_> isso nao e de DEUS nao
<wellington_> ja volto flw
<AllanLinux> kkkkk flw
<iagocaran> Qual distro prefere?
<AllanLinux> Arch
<iagocaran> Quais os diferenciais dele?
<AllanLinux> Ele é rolling release
<AllanLinux> não é igual ao ubuntu que lança a cada 6 meses
<AllanLinux> por ele ser rolling release, basta vc ir atualizando que vc sempre terá a ultima vesão dos repositorios
<AllanLinux> Ele tem uma iso de instalação de 300mb, não vem nada... vc tem que instalar tudo na mão conectado a internet. Eu acho ele mtooo rapido
<wellington_> u.u
<wellington_> voltei
<iagocaran> Certo
<AllanLinux> =D
<wellington_> consegui
<iagocaran> O que conseguiu?
<wellington_> mostro uns numeros
<wellington_> e agora
<wellington_> ??
<iagocaran> Você copiou?
<AllanLinux> procure a link que tem railink
<AllanLinux> linha*
<iagocaran> Allan, é Ralink
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkk vlw
<AllanLinux> se vc a encontrou, coloque aqui
<wellington_> ralink corp. RT2531/RT61
<wellington_> Apareceu isso
<wellington_> e agora
<AllanLinux> perai
<barna_> a minha é uma RT2760, maior zica!
<wellington_> o.0
<wellington_> aconteceu isso com vc barna
<wellington_> ??
<AllanLinux> ralink não tive boas experiencias... por isso uso dlink
<AllanLinux> então... eu recomendaria fazer apt-get update e depois um apt-get dist-upgrade... mas como vc nao tem net, vo pedir pra vc conectar via terminal
<AllanLinux> qual o nome da sua rede wireless?
<wellington_> posso conectar em 2
<wellington_> MEGAMINAS_11
<wellington_> MEGAMINAS_08
<barna_> wellington_, vc num tem como ligar o note num cabo de rede ai?
<AllanLinux> entra no terminal e digita: sudo su
<AllanLinux> depois digita isso: iwconfig eth0 essid MEGAMINAS_11 mode Managed
<barna_> wellington_, só pra pode arrumar essa wireless
<wellington_> Jesus me ajude agora
<AllanLinux> errei o comando:  iwconfig wlan0 essid MEGAMINAS_11 mode Managed
<iagocaran> Calma
<AllanLinux> depois: dhclient wlan0
<iagocaran> Como o barna_ disse, você não tem algum jeito de ligar via cabo só para configurar?
<wellington_> calma calma quase morri com choque aki
<AllanLinux> pq?
<wellington_> fui colocar o cabo do HD e esqueçi de desligar o estabilizador e meu dedo fico preço entre o HD e uma parte de metal do pc
<AllanLinux> Pq o seguinte... Eu já tive esse problema... e consegui conectar via terminal... agora, se não rolar... vc precisará conectar via cabo e fazer um update no sistema
<AllanLinux> jesus
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<wellington_> coisas que acontece so comigo msm
<AllanLinux> ta zicado heim
<wellington_> se eu nao entrar daqui a poco pode saber que to morto
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna_> deixa o numero de telefone pra gente ligar pra samu
<AllanLinux> pode deixar q irei ascender uma valea online pra ti
<wellington_> aki onde eu moro nao tem samu
<AllanLinux> vela*
<wellington_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<F3liX> kkkkkkkk essa foi braba!
<AllanLinux> KKKKKKKKKKKK
<wellington_> rezen por min
<wellington_> ja volto
<AllanLinux> vela online a ti kkkkkk
<AllanLinux> vai lá ;)
<iagocaran> Arch usa que tipo de startup?
<AllanLinux> uso KDE com kdm
<iagocaran> Será que ele consegue arrumar o Wireless hoje?
<AllanLinux> mano
<AllanLinux> eu to pensando se ele ainda ta vivo
<AllanLinux> vc deveria se preocupar se ele ta vivo ou não kkkkkkkkkkkk
<iagocaran> Olha, se ele prendeu o dedo por causa de eletricidade, o máximo que pode acontecer é ele perder o dedo
<iagocaran> Se ele prendeu um dedo de cada mão, aí sim é preciso se preocupar
<AllanLinux> vai que ele prende o dedo na fonte e fique lá fritando
<AllanLinux> Isso me lembrou a manifestação em sp: Edo edo edo, o Lula perdeu o dedo
<barna_> aki pra minha RT2760 funfar tive q colocar o backport cw
<AllanLinux> ah... ta vivo... KKKKKK
<barna_> mesmo assim ainda da pau!
<wellington_> gente acho que tem alguma coisa demonica no meu PC
<wellington_> nao deu certo
<AllanLinux> ralink é muito zica barna_
<AllanLinux> Não deu?
<wellington_> e agora cara
<iagocaran> Calma, nosso amigo barna_ vai ajudar
<iagocaran> barna_, o que você fez?
<wellington_> isso ta igual fillers  do naruto
<barna_> wellington_, vamos tentar aquele plano B? conectar o note num cabo de rede!
<AllanLinux> Problema que ele precisa de net
<iagocaran> wellington_, tem possibilidade de ligar via cabo de rede?
<wellington_> nao tem
<iagocaran> qual versão do ubuntu você instalou mesmo?
<wellington_> 13.04
<barna_> wellington_, um celular q possa ser usado de modem? (eu uso o meu aki direto, pra num usar a wireles interna)
<iagocaran> barna_, acho que vai precisar de um link pro .deb do backport e ele instala assim
<wellington_> android tem como
<wellington_> ??
<barna_> fogo é as dependencias!
<barna_> wellington_, tem sim!
<AllanLinux> pois eh
<barna_> wellington_, qual versão do android?
<wellington_> 2.3.6
<AllanLinux> vai precisar de um app
<wellington_> pior e que a net e plano da VIVO
<wellington_> horrivel pra baixar apps
<barna_> ok, o meu é 4.2.1, é um pouco diferente, mas vai em configurações, nos primeiros tem os lances de rede!
<barna_> wellington_, o celular tem wireless?
<iagocaran> Configurações > Redes sem fio e outras
<wellington_> calma
<wellington_> o celular nao vai dar certo nao
<wellington_> nao quer nen conectar com net da vivo
<wellington_> vondade de chorar aki
<barna_> wellington_, seu celular pega wireless?
<iagocaran> Acho que o negócio é o backports e dependencias em .deb
<AllanLinux> problema é baixar tudo isso
<wellington_> meu celular pega so na hora que ele quer
<iagocaran> será que aguém não empacotou tudo?
<wellington_> ubuntu e muito cheio de codigos
<barna_> rola de baixar o .deb, tem q saber a versão do kernel direitinho, baixar uns 3 arquivos, mas com 3g num rola, deve ser uns 150mb
<iagocaran> Não só o ubuntu, linux com alguns hardwares é chato
<barna_> wellington_, tenta conectar ele no wireless, e colocar o cabo usb no celular ligando no pc.
<wellington_> barna tentei fazer isso
<barna_> wellington_, calma, vc tem q mandar o celular jogar o sinal de wireless pro pc!
<iagocaran> você conecta na rede wireless
<barna_> depois mandar o pc, pegar o sinal de wireless do celular!
<iagocaran> depois liga o USB
<iagocaran> e vai em Vinculo e p.de acesso portatil
<iagocaran> ativa o Vinculo USB
<iagocaran> Isso barna_ ?
<wellington_> cara tem como fazer isso com o 3G
<AllanLinux> Se tiver como fazer isso, ai rola de resolver
<barna_> é por ai, faz muito tempo q num mecho num android 2.3.x
<wellington_> porque meu celular nao liga a merda o WI-FI
<wellington_> ???
<barna_> procurando na net aki como q faz
<barna_> wellington_, aki tem um passo a passo de como fazer! http://www.eusouandroidforum.com/t305-tutorialcomo-usar-o-samsung-galaxy-s2-como-modem-usb-e-roteador
<AllanLinux> será q o hard dele não ta bloqueado?
<AllanLinux> placa wireless do pc
<barna_> como assim AllanLinux
<barna_> ?
<wellington_> cara fiz uma coisa aki
<wellington_> ve se ta certo
<AllanLinux> Tem alguns casos que o hardware da pessoa esta bloqueado
<AllanLinux> teria que desbloquear com rfkill
<wellington_> fiz um ponto de rede wifi no celular da minha irma
<wellington_> peguei o wifi dela
<AllanLinux> ai sim
<wellington_> conectei com o meu
<wellington_> e coloquei o cabo no pc
<wellington_> e coloqui como vinculo
<wellington_> ta certo
<wellington_> ??
<barna_> wellington_, acho q sim!
<barna_> agora vai no ubuntu e quando ligar. clica no icone de rede e manda conectar rede com fio, ele vai achar q o seu celular é uma placa de rede!
<barna_> com fio
<AllanLinux> faz o quê o barna disse, ai você nos avisa se deu certo ou não
<iagocaran> Esse está difícil, ein?
<AllanLinux> quando a pessoa não tem internet... complica demais
<barna_> o q ta dificil é ele entrar na internet, depois disso fica tudo mais facil, nesse pc aki eu fiz isso! conectei no celular e fui arrumando!
<AllanLinux> vdd
<wellington_> voltei
<wellington_> agora to no celular
<barna_> wellington_, ta no ubuntu?
<wellington_> sim
<barna_> MAAAASSA
<barna_> vamos lá, primeiro atualiza tudo ai, copia e cola o comando
<wellington_> cara tenho que durmi
<barna_> sudo apt-get update
<barna_> depois
<barna_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<wellington_> boa noite
<barna_> agora q conseguimos, falta pouco!
<wellington_> 0 pacotes atualizados 0pacotes nvs
<barna_> massa,
<barna_> agora
<barna_> uname -a
<barna_> me fala o numero q vai aparecer!
<barna_> aki é 3.2.0-41
<wellington_> 3.8.0-19
<wellington_> o que isso
<iagocaran> Essa é a versão do seu kernel
<wellington_> e agora ??
<iagocaran> barna_, e agora?
<barna_> 1 seg, fazendo o comando aki
<wellington_> ok
<AllanLinux> barna, posso pedir pra ele digitar um comando?
<barna_> pode
<AllanLinux> wellington, digita isso: rfkill list all
<AllanLinux> oq aparece?
<AllanLinux> Apareceu algo com wireless?
<wellington_> digitei apareceu aki
<wellington_> sim
<AllanLinux> aparece algo com soft blocked: yes
<AllanLinux> na parte de wireless lan
<wellington_> soft blocked no
<AllanLinux> Bem, manda bala barna_
<AllanLinux> Não eh problema com rfkill
<wellington_> hard blocked no
<wellington_> gente hoje eu vo viajar
<barna_> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-raring-generic
<wellington_> tenho que durmi
<barna_> espero q seja esse, eu to usando o precise aki
<iagocaran> eu não encontrei aqui
<barna_> AllanLinux, vc ta com 13.04 ai?
<AllanLinux> estou
<AllanLinux> dexa eu ver se encontro
<barna_> valeu
<AllanLinux> barna, vc não precisa add o repositorio dele?
<barna_> aki tava nele já! sera q ta no parceiros?
<iagocaran> nope
<iagocaran> estou com os repos habilitados e não acho nada
<wellington_> boa noit outro dia vcs me ajudam
<AllanLinux> precisa ativar o mirror ou add
<wellington_> obrigado
<AllanLinux> ih... o cara saiu...
<iagocaran> tinha que adicionar o PPA e instalar
<barna_> aki ta no updates/main
<AllanLinux> entendi... o cara deu no pé
<AllanLinux> =/
<iagocaran> Conhecem algum bom substituto ao evince?
<barna_> v se vcs acham ele ai
<barna_> só pra ter certeza!
<AllanLinux> Aqui os mirrors estao ativados... mas nao encontrei
<AllanLinux> evince...eu uso ele
<iagocaran> parece que não tem pro raring
<AllanLinux> nunca usei outro
<iagocaran> Ele funciona bem, só queria experimentar algo novo
<barna_> AllanLinux, procura se tem linux-backports-modules-cw-qualquecoisa
<iagocaran> nada
<iagocaran> procurei aqui por backports e nada
<barna_> ixi, ai lascou!
<barna_> agora é ir pro google!
<AllanLinux> procurei soh linux-backports e nada
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> de boa, o cara ja se foi tbm
<AllanLinux> rlx =P
<iagocaran> achei algo na net
<iagocaran> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2013/06/17/
<barna_> tavez q ativar os backports
<AllanLinux> tem que dar um add-ap-repository ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ppa
<AllanLinux> e depois fazer oq vc disse
<AllanLinux> isso mesmo iago, soh que o cara precisaria fazer isso na unha... e iria demorar rsrsrs
<barna_> vei, fazer isso na unha pra um kra q pegou o ubuntu hoje é muito osso!
<AllanLinux> Oh, kkkkkkkkkkkk
<iagocaran> wget https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2013/03/04/compat-drivers-2013-03-04-u.tar.bz2
<iagocaran> ./scripts/driver-select alx
<iagocaran> make
<iagocaran> sudo make install
<iagocaran> reboot
<iagocaran> algo assim
<iagocaran> o cara iria conseguir
<AllanLinux> se for compilar o kernel nao eh so isso.... agora, se o pacote tiver so os drivers, eh desse jeito mesmo
<iagocaran> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045703
<AllanLinux> Vamos aguardar a proxima ligação kkkkkkk
<iagocaran> kkkk
<barna_> hehehehehehe
<barna_> kra compilei kernel acho q umas 2x pra nunca mais fazer isso na vida!
<iagocaran> Não acho que exista tanta necessidade de compilar o kernel
<AllanLinux> o jeito mas facil eh sempre salvar a conf dos modulos
<iagocaran> Não um usuário normal
<AllanLinux> Se vc for fazer tunning eh daora
<iagocaran> até pensei em fazer
<AllanLinux> o kernel generic carrega mtaaaa coisa
<iagocaran> O ruim é ter que recompilar sempre que atualiza
<barna_> eu ja tentei fazer isso, só fiz bobagem!
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> antes eu fazia direto
<AllanLinux> hj soh de vez em nunca
<iagocaran> E como você fazia em relação aos updates?
<AllanLinux> era servidor
<iagocaran> Ahh
<iagocaran> É o que eu disse, pro usuário normal não compensa
<AllanLinux> User não vale
<AllanLinux> mas pra quem quer tirar lpi ou trabalha com isso... tem que saber
<iagocaran> Com certesa
<iagocaran> Pra jogar, só se quiser tirar todos os FPS possíveis kkk
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkk
<barna_> eu queria deixar o meu mais leve pra poder renderizar videos!
<iagocaran> queria testar o Systemd pra ver se muda muito o boot time
<barna_> usava o ubuntu studio antes, mas os novos tão com xfce, num me entendi com ele!
<iagocaran> Eu queria compilar o kernel pra poder usar meu hardware meio antigo
<iagocaran> As vezes compensa mais baixar um kernel pronto na net, mesmo não sendo 100% otimizado já ajuda bastante
<AllanLinux> o Arch já usa o systemd
<iagocaran> ubuntu ainda não
<iagocaran> Isso é o que eu queria ver
<AllanLinux> ubuntu é o upstart
<iagocaran> Se eu tivesse um PC capaz, rodaria uma VM para comparar
<AllanLinux> que pc eh o teu?
<iagocaran> Core 2 Duo, 2GB, 9500 GT
<AllanLinux> Aqui eu rodo maquina virtual numa conf pior q a sua
<AllanLinux> meu note eh um core 2 duo com 3gb
<AllanLinux> nem placa de video tem
<AllanLinux> instala o chakra qqr coisa pra vc ver como eh um arch.. e vc aproveita para ver o systemd
<Socorro> Bom dia galera
<iagocaran> tem mais memória, já muda muito
<AllanLinux> Chakra é um Arch com tudo pronto
<Socorro> estou com um problema no linux-image-generic
<AllanLinux> Boa dia Socorro
<iagocaran> Como podemos ajudar?
<AllanLinux> Iago, vc está parecendo atendente de call
<Socorro> minha partição boot estava com 150 mb e estava cheia... não foi possivel instalar
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkk
<Socorro> hoje eu aumentei o tamanho da partição através do gparted
<Socorro> mandei atualizar e
<Socorro> ele mandou eu executar sudo apt-get -f install
<Socorro> mas...
<Socorro> dpkg: problemas de dependência impedem a configuração de linux-generic:  linux-generic depende de linux-image-generic (= 3.2.0.45.54); porém:   Versão de linux-image-generic no sistema é 3.2.0.48.58.  linux-generic depende de linux-headers-generic (= 3.2.0.45.54); porém:   Versão de linux-headers-generic no sistema é 3.2.0.48.58.
<iagocaran> executou o sudo apt-get -f install?
<Socorro> sim
<Socorro> e ele da esse erro ai em cima
<iagocaran> okay
<AllanLinux> Que louco
<iagocaran> façamos o seguinte
<Socorro> o martelo não posso usar hein
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get clean
<Socorro> feito
<iagocaran> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<iagocaran> opa
<AllanLinux> iago, ele vai deletar o kernel dele com esse comando
<iagocaran> Allan, apaga e instala de novo, melhor não?
<Socorro> se eu mandar isso embora não vai por acaso deletar o kernel
<iagocaran> vai sim, mas depois iria reinstalar
<Socorro> AllanLinux: depois do clean w
<iagocaran> bom, em todos os casos
<iagocaran> segue o Allan kkk
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> eu sou noob
<Socorro> mando dar um upgrade de novo w
<AllanLinux> isso
<iagocaran> é uma boa
<AllanLinux> dá um apt-get update
<AllanLinux> depois um apt-get dist-upgrade
<Socorro> dist-upgrade?
<Socorro> oq faz isso?
<AllanLinux> isso
<AllanLinux> atualiza
<iagocaran> atualiza toda a distribuição
<AllanLinux> isso
<Socorro> estou usando a versão 12.04
<Socorro> vai para a mais nova?
<iagocaran> usa o upgrade então
<iagocaran> é melhor
<iagocaran> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Socorro> mesmo erro
<Socorro> ele pede pra eu dar o -f
<Socorro> se eu mandar remover o kernel e instalar de novo não vai dar pau não w
<Socorro> ?
<iagocaran> espera
<iagocaran> tenta dar um sudo apt-get check
<Socorro> ele fala pra usar o -f
<iagocaran> ta
<Socorro> e agora?
<iagocaran> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<iagocaran> se ele pedir o -f eu preciso pensar um pouco
<Socorro> e la vamos nós
<AllanLinux> tenta isso mesmo
<Socorro> mesmo problema ele pede pra executar a reparação do -f
<AllanLinux> apt-get autoremove
<Socorro> ele não deixa eu fazer nada
<iagocaran> vai pedir do mesmo jeito
<iagocaran> calma ai
<Socorro> ele fica mandando eu usar o -f
<Socorro> estou ficando com fome .... isso me irrita XD não da pra ficar calmo
<Socorro> auhahuauha
<iagocaran> da um
<AllanLinux> msm com autoremove?
<iagocaran> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Socorro> eu fiz isso
<Socorro> farei novemante
<Socorro> dpkg: problemas de dependência impedem a configuração de linux-generic:  linux-generic depende de linux-image-generic (= 3.2.0.45.54); porém:   Versão de linux-image-generic no sistema é 3.2.0.48.58.  linux-generic depende de linux-headers-generic (= 3.2.0.45.54); porém:   Versão de linux-headers-generic no sistema é 3.2.0.48.58. dpkg: erro processando linux-generic (--configure):  problemas de dependência - deixando de
<iagocaran> okay
<Socorro> processamento de: linux-generic
<iagocaran> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* ; sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update
<AllanLinux> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<AllanLinux> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get update
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Socorro> fiz o q o iago falou
<Socorro> vamos ver se explode
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get -f install
<Socorro> está atualizando a lista d epacotes
<AllanLinux> tomara que dê certo
<Socorro> é
<Socorro> logo busco o martelo
<iagocaran> olha, é mais fácil buscar um CD com o 12.04
<Socorro> iagocaran: agora mando atualizar?
<Socorro> ta aqui do lado
<iagocaran> kkk
<iagocaran> enfim
<iagocaran> o que eu falei deu certo?
<Socorro> até agora não deu erro
<Socorro> não indica que deu certo
<iagocaran> terminou tudo?
<Socorro> huahua
<Socorro> vou atualizar
<iagocaran> isso ai
<Socorro> acho q vai
<Socorro> começou a baixar os pacotes
<iagocaran> agora foi
<Socorro> calma
<Socorro> pq ele estava dando erro na hora da instalação
<Socorro> XD
<iagocaran> isso veio daqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=99755.0
<Socorro> humm
<Socorro> vamos ver
<iagocaran> como manda private pelo irc?
<iagocaran> se é que tem como
<AllanLinux> clica duas vezes encima do nick que abre uma nova janela
<Socorro> agora eu acho q deu
<AllanLinux> ai vc manda direto pra ele
<iagocaran> ahh ta
<Socorro> ops /query
<iagocaran> legal
<AllanLinux> deu certo?
<Socorro> na frente o nick
<Socorro> ta instalando
<Socorro> vamos ver quando acabar tudo
<Socorro> alguém aqui usa pavucontrol?
<AllanLinux> canal esta mortão... soh a gente responde
<Socorro> quero configurar a sainda pela hdmi
<AllanLinux> nunca usei
<iagocaran> não
<iagocaran> mas eu vi algo sobre o hdmi hoje
<iagocaran> não lembro onde kkk
<Socorro> muito obrigado senhor iagocaran
<Socorro> vlw
<Socorro> deu certinho
<Socorro> e ja instalei o pavu
<AllanLinux> bacana! =D
<iagocaran> se quiser ajuda para o hdmi, só falar
<Socorro> então
<Socorro> uhauhahua
<Socorro> não ta saindo som
<iagocaran> você foi em configurações de som?
<Socorro> então
<Socorro> eu tinha ido
<Socorro> e selecionado o hdmi
<Socorro> ai como não funcionou
<Socorro> eu fui lá e baixei o pavu
<Socorro> mas o pavu diz q o som está no hdmi
<iagocaran> nas configs de som, quais dispositivos estão na lista?
<AllanLinux> aigo, vou nessa, qqr coisa o irc vai ficar ligado
<iagocaran> Até
<AllanLinux> até
<AllanLinux> flw Socorro, fui
<Socorro> pera ai
<Socorro> flw ala
<Socorro> AllanLinux:
<Socorro> Tem hdmi
<Socorro> a placa de som analogica
<Socorro> e saida digital
<iagocaran> escolhendo alguma dessas opções ele vai?
<Socorro> se colocar no analogico
<Socorro> vai
<Socorro> no fone de ouvido
<Socorro> mas no hdmi nada de som
<iagocaran> ta certo
<iagocaran> tenta abrir um terminal
<iagocaran> e da um sudo alsamixer
<Socorro> to vendo a tela feia
<iagocaran> bom
<iagocaran> usando as setas
<iagocaran> você pode navegar para o lado
<iagocaran> vê se tem algum que seja sugestivo
<Socorro> eu apertei f6 que é pra escolher a placa de som
<Socorro> escolhi hdmi
<Socorro> apareceu um volume só
<Socorro> ele está no zero
<Socorro> mas não da pra subir o volume
<iagocaran> sobe ele
<iagocaran> aperta M
<Socorro> M ele desliga
<Socorro> só tá o volume s/pdif
<iagocaran> agora não sei bem dizer o que fzer
<iagocaran> vou procurar aqui
<iagocaran> bom
<iagocaran> aplay-l
<iagocaran> aplay -l
<iagocaran> mostra seu HDMI?
<Socorro> sim como placa 1
<iagocaran> okay
<iagocaran> sua placa de vídeo é de que fabricante?
<Socorro> adivinha
<Socorro> é onboard
<iagocaran> hm
<iagocaran> triste
<Socorro> ati
<Socorro> ou melhor amd né
<iagocaran> bom
<iagocaran> tem painel de configurações instalado?
<iagocaran> veja se fuçando lá não acha alguma opção de audio
<iagocaran> outra coisa
<iagocaran> usando driver proprietário ou opensource/
<iagocaran> ?
<Socorro> acho qn ão
<Socorro> vou ver aqui
<Socorro> o pc não é meu
<Socorro> o drive não está instalado
<Socorro> está o opensource
<iagocaran> bom
<iagocaran> pode ser que o opensource não tenha suporte
<Socorro> ativando
<iagocaran> vou pesquisar um pouco
<Socorro> estou mandando ativar pelo drivers adicionais
<Socorro> provavelmente é isos
<iagocaran> ?
<iagocaran> bom
<iagocaran> tenta fazer o seguinte
<Socorro> vou rebootar
<iagocaran> seleciona o hdmi no audio
<iagocaran> e reboota
<Socorro> ja vorto
<jucelio> Boa noite.
<iagocaran> Boa noite
<jucelio> Alguem aqui usa o Docky ? estou com um problema no Weather.
<iagocaran> Não utilizo
<iagocaran> Você poderia detalhar o seu problema?
<jucelio> eu seleciono a cidade da qual gostaria de saber as informações do clime, so que ele não carrega fica somente com -18º C
<jucelio> clime * clima
<iagocaran> Você tentou reiniciar o sistema depois de selecionar a cidade?
<jucelio> Sim
<jucelio> Google me deixou na mão, rsrs.
<iagocaran> indicator-weather é o nome do programa?
<jucelio> Não, é o weather do Docky.
<iagocaran> tentou usar outros provedores de tempo?
<jucelio> Igoogle, Channel Weather, todos com o mesmo problema
<jucelio> o programa é este http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<iagocaran> Procurando um pouco aqui, parece que existe um bug no weather
<iagocaran> To solve the problem : I added in Network-Manager, under the "IPv4 Settings" tab, in the "DNS servers" field, two IP addresses which point towards the Google Public DNS (8.8.8.8,8.8.8.4).
<iagocaran> você pode tentar usar esse DNS para ver se muda alguma coisa
<jucelio> hmm, ok, vou tentar.
<iagocaran> qual versão do docky está utilizando?
<jucelio> 2.1.4
<iagocaran> nativo do sistema, correto?
<iagocaran> talvez testar a versão de um ppa
<jucelio> estava com ele a uns 3 meses, ai desinstalei tudo, hoje atarde instalei pela central de programas
<iagocaran> certo
<iagocaran> se você passar o mouse em cima do applet aparece "fetching data"?
<jucelio> não, aparece -18º c
<iagocaran> tenta rodar o docky em modo debug
<iagocaran> 'docky -d'
<jucelio> ok
<jucelio> você quer saber oque aparece no terminal, conforme eu peço para ele atualizar o tempo né ?
<iagocaran> é
<iagocaran> se você perceber algo errado no que ele solta no terminal
<jucelio> pedi para ele Checky Weather e ele retornou isto:
<jucelio> [Debug 02:13:09.125] [NetworkDevice]   at NetworkManagerDocklet.INetworkDeviceProxy.Get (System.String interface, System.String propname) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<jucelio>   at NetworkManagerDocklet.NetworkDevice.get_State () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<jucelio> [Info  02:13:09.127] [DrawingService] Could not find 'network-wireless-connected-75', using fallback of 'gnome-netstatus-75-100'.
<iagocaran> É alguma incompatibilidade do weather e o gerenciador de rede
<iagocaran> Não se é seguro
<iagocaran> Mas li que substituindo o network-manager pelo wicd funciona
<iagocaran> tenta instalar o wicd
<jucelio> este sudo apt-get install wicd-daemon ?
<iagocaran> antes disso
<iagocaran> tenta fechar o docky
<iagocaran> realmente tirar da memória e abrir de novo
<jucelio> como eu "realmente tiro da memória" ?
<iagocaran> mata o processo no monitor do sistema
<iagocaran> tenta fechar mesmo
<iagocaran> fecha e depois abre de novo
<jucelio> abro em debug ou normal ?
<iagocaran> normal
<jucelio> continua o problema, reinicio o pc talvez ?
<iagocaran> não
<iagocaran> entra no monitor do sistema
<iagocaran> procura o docky
<iagocaran> e "terminar o processo"
<jucelio> eu acabei de fazes
<jucelio> isto
<iagocaran> espera um pouco
<iagocaran> e depois reconecta
<jucelio> ok
<jucelio> fechei ele novamente agora.
<jucelio> ei você faz faculdade ?
<jucelio> posso abrir novamente ?
<iagocaran> deve
<jucelio> rsrs
<iagocaran> Não faço faculdade ainda
<jucelio> agora iniciando ele vi alguns erros, você quer ver ?
<iagocaran> o que diz?
<jucelio> muitos erros de NetWorkingDevice
<jucelio> NetworkDevice error
<iagocaran> hm
<iagocaran> tem um bug registrado em relação a isso
<iagocaran> bom
<iagocaran> tenta o wicd
<iagocaran> se não der
<iagocaran> Eu não sei mais o que fazer
<jucelio> [Error 02:25:11.863] [NetworkDevice] org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" isn't exported (or may not exist), can't access property "State"
<jucelio> ok
<jucelio> como eu troco de gerenciador de rede, o padrao pelo wicd
<iagocaran> apaga o network-manager
<iagocaran> se não der você volta ele e apaga o wicd
<jucelio> ok
<jucelio> deu erro
<jucelio> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jucelio>   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1859, in <module>
<jucelio>     main(sys.argv)
<jucelio>   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1708, in main
<jucelio>     os.symlink(dest, backup_location)
<jucelio> OSError: [Errno 17] File exists
<iagocaran> cara, realmente não sei o que fazer
<iagocaran> e o sono não me deixa pensar
<jucelio> rsrs
<jucelio> cara você ajudou bastante
<jucelio> muito obrigado
<iagocaran> espero que alguém ajude, qualquer coisa tenta outra hora
<iagocaran> até
<jucelio> vlw iago
<jucelio> boa noite
<dj_> ola
<edsonmarcks> Galera bom dia! tem alguem da bahia por aí?
<coxa> Poderiam me responder se o Corel Draw eo Adobe Premiere rodam no wine???
<coxa> Poderiam me responder se o Corel Draw eo Adobe Premiere rodam no wine???
<AllanLinux> Poatz, nunca utilizei via wine
<AllanLinux> Mas você poderia tentar pelo programa PlayOnLinux, é um programa que personaliza o wine para determinados programas... é muito bom
<AllanLinux> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<coxa> AllanLinux, ok vou ver
<rsrljardim> oi
<CyL> rsrljardim: Olá
<rsrljardim> quem poderia ajudar com o install de um usb pen wifi chipset RT5572?
<CyL> !alguem | rsrljardim
<ubotu-br> rsrljardim: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<AllanLinux> Enfim amigo, rlx, podemos ajudar sim
<AllanLinux> rsr, seu adaptador wireless não funciona no ubuntu?
<CyL> AllanLinux: O sujeito já saiu
<AllanLinux> Nem vi kkkkkkkkkk
<iagocaran> Olá
<AllanLinux> E ae Iago
<iagocaran> Ontem teve um cara com problema no Docky
<AllanLinux> Qual problema?
<iagocaran> O Weather não carregava
<iagocaran> fica no -18
<AllanLinux> Entendi... nem sei como ajudar nisso... conseguiu resolver?
<iagocaran> Nem consegui
<iagocaran> Sono impediu kkk
<AllanLinux> kkkk
<iagocaran> Quase instalei o docky aqui para testar
<CyL> Bom, se fosse aqui onde eu moro, provavelmente -18 seria a resposta certa...
<AllanLinux> Onde tu mora, CyL?
<CyL> AllanLinux: Poa
<AllanLinux> Eu tbm moro em Poa... mas Poa de SP
<CyL> Poa = Porto Alegre
<CyL> Eu sei que exitse Poá em SP
<AllanLinux> Eu sei rsrs Moro em Poá
<AllanLinux> Ai é muito bom
<CyL> Eu já morei em São Paulo, Campinas e São José dos Campos em SP
<AllanLinux> Desistiu de SP?
<iagocaran> Eu sou de SJC
<CyL> Na verdade eu moraria em SJC novamente, se precisasse, mas para os outros preferia não ir
<AllanLinux> Entendi
<AllanLinux> Aqui em Poá está frio e chuva
<AllanLinux> 16 Graus, está gostoso o tempo
<coxa> AllanLinux, saberia me dizer tb, se existe driver para placa AMD ATI RADEON 5450 ?? pq estou procurando e não acho..
<iagocaran> Você quer os driver proprietários?
<coxa> iagocaran, queria o driver para instalar ele...
<iagocaran> Certo, mas o que acontece com sua placa?
<coxa> iagocaran, cara os efeitos do KDE não estão funcionando
<iagocaran> Quero dizer, o sistema não encontrou o driver sozinho?
<iagocaran> Usando qual distro?
<coxa> iagocaran, ubuntu 12.04LTS
<coxa> iagocaran, cara ate encontro mais acho que ta com algum problema nele...
<iagocaran> Tentou usar os drivers opensource?
<iagocaran> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<AllanLinux> Coxa, desculpe a demora, estou trabalhando
<iagocaran> Aqui tem os drivers
<AllanLinux> Você tentou instalar via repositorio? Ou vc prefere instalar na mão?
<coxa> AllanLinux, então vou instalar na mão pq os efeitos do KDE não estão funcionando todos so alguns... e acabei de instalar td igual no pc do meu primo e está pegando... sendo que a placa de video dele é ONBOARD
<AllanLinux> Entendi. Então, entre no link que o iago colou
<AllanLinux> Primeiro, faça o seguinte: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get install dkms
<AllanLinux> Depois feito isso, baixe os driver do link que o iago colou
<coxa> AllanLinux, tá vou fazer
<AllanLinux> Eu não sei se os drivers da ati precisa matar o lightdm... mas em todo caso: "sudo service lightdm stop
<hggdh> ou, simplesmente, 'sudo stop lightdm'
<AllanLinux> também, valeu hggdh
<coxa> ok
<AllanLinux> Antes de matar o lightdm, nos avise
<hggdh> até por que toda e qualquer atividade debaixo da sessão actual do lightdm vai morrer... incluindo uma provavel conexão no IRC :-)
<AllanLinux> isso mesmo
<coxa> AllanLinux, ele so achou esse aki  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<AllanLinux> Pq depois ele precisara ir para o tty1, dar permissão de execução pro driver ati e depois executa-lo
<coxa> hggdh, ueh vai morrer ate a seção??
<AllanLinux> instale esse mesmo coxa
<coxa> pronto instalei e fiz os comandos que vc falou la em cima
<coxa> AllanLinux, menos o sudo stop lightdm esse nao fiz
<AllanLinux> Agora, baixe o driver pelo site que o iago colocou
<coxa> AllanLinux, ta baixando
<AllanLinux> otimo... apos abaixar vc fara o seguinte: vc matará o lightdm com comando sudo stop lightdm
<AllanLinux> vc entrara no tty1, vc sabe entrar nele? Só pressionar ctrl+alt+f1
<hggdh> coxa: vai morrer *tudo* debaixo do lightdm, incluindo tua sessão
<coxa> AllanLinux, sei sim
<AllanLinux> com isso o ambiente grafico morrerá
<coxa> AllanLinux, so não sei starta outra sessão
<AllanLinux> vo colar os comandos: sudo stop lightdm
<AllanLinux> depois vc irá para o tty1 com sua conta
<AllanLinux> depois de permissão de execução para o driver: chmod +x driver_da_ati.sh
<AllanLinux> ./driver_da_ati.sh
<iagocaran> o instalador do driver da ati não é gráfico?
<CyL> !tty
<ubotu-br> Para acessar os terminais TTY de 1 a 6, use a combinação de teclas Ctrl + Alt + F1, Ctrl + Alt + F2, e assim por diante até Ctrl + Alt + F6. A qualquer momento use a combinação Alt + F7 para retornar para o modo gráfico.
<AllanLinux> será que é somente grafico?
<iagocaran> não sei
<AllanLinux> alguém sabe? pq eu uso nvidia
<iagocaran> eu tentaria fazer em modo gráfico primeiro
<hggdh> o instalador deveria rodar, também, sob uma sessão gráfica. Depois, um reboot é necessário, de qualquer maneira
<AllanLinux> pode ser...
<hggdh> (o módulo do nVidia tem que ser re-carregado)
<AllanLinux> baixe o driver, dê permissão de execução, instale e depois reboot
<coxa> ok
<coxa> ta quase terminando
<converge> alguem pode pegar o sourceforge pra mim ? pelo menos uns 20 pacotes, e me dizer c está dando alguma perda
<converge> pegar/pingar
<CyL> away
<CyL> OOps :D
<hggdh> converge: sourceforge.net -- 20 packets, average 38ms, sem perdas
<converge> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> yw
<converge> aqui ta dando 24% de perda
<coxa> AllanLinux, o arquivo é .run
<coxa> AllanLinux, e nao .sh
<converge> coxa: sh nome_arquivo.run
<coxa> AllanLinux, vou reiniciar aki para ver
<coxa> AllanLinux, voltei
<coxa> vou ver se funfa
<coxa> AllanLinux, os efeitos continuam iguais
<AllanLinux> voltei, desculpe, estava resolvendo uns problemas
<coxa> AllanLinux, entao cara instalei
<coxa> AllanLinux, agora tem que fazer oque?
<AllanLinux> roda esse comando: sudo amdcccle
<coxa> AllanLinux, abriu aki AMD catalyst control center
<AllanLinux> deixe-me pensar.. pq eu nunca usei os drivers da amd
<coxa> AllanLinux, então cara oque estou fazendo é para ver pq o efeito do KDE - EXPLOSÃO não esta funcionando aqui entendeu?
<AllanLinux> vc ativou e ele não funciona... configurou as teclas para ativar?
<AllanLinux> sudo aticonfig ?initial ?force
<AllanLinux> sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<coxa> AllanLinux, no caso esse da explosão é quando fecha as janelas... e dps o efeito CUBO arena de trabalho ele nao funciona totalmente.. ele mostra la o quadrado mais as janelas que estão abertas ele não mostra em destaque para frente que nem que tem que ser
<coxa> AllanLinux,  coxa@cx:~/Documentos$ sudo aticonfig --initial --force Uninitialised file found, configuring. Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<coxa> AllanLinux, da esse recado
<AllanLinux> agora, reinicia o pc e veja de rola os efeitos
<coxa> AllanLinux, vo reiniciar
<iagocaran> Allan, será que ele conseguiu?
<AllanLinux> Boa pergunta iago ueahuehaueahuae
<iagocaran> Bom
<iagocaran> De duas uma, ou o cara não ta mais nem conseguindo abrir o sistema
<iagocaran> Ou deu tudo certo e ele não agradeceu
<hggdh> ele voltará :-)
<iagocaran> Espero, é bom saber se não deu problema
<AllanLinux> Tomara
<AllanLinux> Quase 1h... Acho que nem voltará
<iagocaran> Deve ter dado certo, a essa hora eu já teria formatado o PC kkkk
<AllanLinux> kkkkkkkkkkk
<iagocaran> Instalação por CD = 30 minutos, Instalação por pendrive = 5 minutos
<AllanLinux> Os drivers de video precisam melhorar mtooooooo
<iagocaran> com certesa, mas já deu um grande salto
<AllanLinux> Melhorou mas... a minha gtx não fica lá essas maravilhas
<iagocaran> Bom, nunca testei uma gtx, então não posso dizer nada
<AllanLinux> Só uso ubuntu para jogar... apesar de todos os desktops do instituto serem Ubuntu
<iagocaran> olha, a única diferença que eu sinto
<iagocaran> é do opensource para o proprietário, onde a performance tem um salto gigante
<iagocaran> Mas usando o proprietário eu jogo com a mesma performance do windows ou até melhor
<AllanLinux> Verdade, seria interessante os drivers nouveau tivessem essa performance
<iagocaran> Eu andei lendo, e parece que eles tem problema na hora da mudança do clock da placa
<iagocaran> Ou seja, se o clock carrega baixo, continua até o final
<iagocaran> Parece que fizeram progresso no controle do cooler que é o principal antes do controle do clock
<AllanLinux> Bacana
<AllanLinux> Espero que fique melhor esses drivers
<AllanLinux> Vamos ver com Mir no lugar do X melhora a performance dos drivers no Ubuntu
<iagocaran> Eu até agora quero entender qual será o grande diferencial do Mir pro X
<dberg> ou, do Mir pra Wayland
<iagocaran> Também serve
<AllanLinux> Mir terá problemas com ambientes graficos pelo oq eu entendi... pq ele eh centralizado no Unity
<AllanLinux> KDE com Mir é uma incognita
<dberg> Wayland esta' bem na frente, Mir ainda e' vaporware
<iagocaran> Provavelmente ocorrerão mudanças para funcionar
<iagocaran> Ou os outros sabores continuarão no X
<AllanLinux> Já rolou alguns testes com wayland dberg... sobre performance?
<AllanLinux> o kde quer mudar para wayland com qt5
<dberg> AllanLinux: parece que como wrapper em volta do X o impacto e' minimo, e fora isso com certeza voce vai ter um ganho de performance.
<dberg> tem um video muito interessante sobre wayland. Deixa eu ver.
<hggdh> última discussão que vi sobre KDE mostrava que os KDE developers não estavam lá muito interessados no MIR
<iagocaran> Pelo menos no Raspberry a performance melhora com o Wayland
<dberg> AllanLinux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIctzAQOe44&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<AllanLinux> hggdh, eu tbm vi isso... pelo que eu li, eles estão mais favoraveis ao wayland
<hggdh> o sentimento geral era de que o MIR é voltado (em excesso) ao Unity
<AllanLinux> Valeu dberg, irei assistir
<AllanLinux> Wayland é a escolha mais sensata
<hggdh> o thread sobre isto acabou (até o momento) com um email do Rick Spencer dizendo que se o "Kubuntu (or any other flavour) can no longer be a *buntu flavour, I think everyone will consider this an unaccespateble outcome for the Mir project."
<dberg> ubuntu mailing list?
<hggdh> (erros de grafia são meus)
<hggdh> Ubuntu devel ML
<AllanLinux> Caraca
<hggdh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037250.html
<AllanLinux> Então não teremos derivador?
<hggdh> AllanLinux: o que eu entendo é que o Mir *tem* que prover suporte ao KDE
<dberg> interessante, eu tirei uma semana pra brincar com o Unity mas no final eu nao consegui passar pelo sentimento de que mobile matou o desktop no linux.
<hggdh> como o Rick é o VP de desenvolvimento da Canonical, a palavra dele é lei
<hggdh> eu, pessoalmente, gostei muito do Unity (descontando pequenos nitpicks de minha parte)
<AllanLinux> Mas ainda não existe aquele sentimento que o mobile superou o desktop
<AllanLinux> Tomara que o Mir e KDE rodem juntos
<hggdh> desktop? não tenho um já a tempos. Laptop... ainda demora
<AllanLinux> Ah sim, quis dizer computador (desk ou laptop)
<dberg> eu gosto do gnome 3
<hggdh> ainda não temos mobiles com poder de fogo (e custo maixo) grande o suficiente para *todas* as actividades
<AllanLinux> Eu vejo assim... se o Mir não suportar o kde.. eu creio que não existirá kubuntu... ao menos que eles mantenham o wayland no futuro ou X mesmo
<dberg> AllanLinux: nao e' isso, como desenvolvedor e' um caminho sem muita perspectiva. Ou com um impacto menor.
<hggdh> nada proibirá o wayland de ser portado e disponibilizado nos repositórios. Mas, provavelmente, fora do Main (universe?). Mas isto complicaria para o Kubuntu
<dberg> contribuir pro Unity ate' e' interessante, mas se quiser tornar isso o seu trabalho e' complicado.
<AllanLinux> tomara =)
<AllanLinux> vcs usam kubuntu?
<iagocaran> Eu uso o Ubuntu mesmo
<hggdh> eu, atualmente, estou a usa-lo. Mas penso em voltar ao Unity assim que fizer o upgrade para o 13.10
<AllanLinux> Para quem usa Ubuntu, o caminho será indiferente
<dberg> eu sempre gostei mais do gnome.
<AllanLinux> no desktop eu uso o ubuntu mas no laptop eu uso Arch + KDE
<AllanLinux> claro, os dois com dual (Ubuntu + Arch)
<dberg> o kde me passa um sentimento de "quase la'"
<dberg> visualmente
<AllanLinux> Sério? Eu sinto isso no novo gnome (3.x)
<dberg> comparado com osx os 2 sao "quase la'" esteticamente
<AllanLinux> gtk é muito bonito.. isso não tenho duvidas... mas sempre me dei bem com qt... sempre usei e fiquei
<dberg> maioria dos programas que uso sao feitos com gtk, o que piora minha impressao quando uso kde
<AllanLinux> rodar gtk no kde é uma desgraça de feiura
<AllanLinux> vc precisa instalar aqueles trem gtk-kde
<dberg> voce e' de minas?
<AllanLinux> não kkkkkkk
<AllanLinux> Sou de SP
<dberg> hmmm, so' mineiro usuaria "trem gtk-kde"
<AllanLinux> por causa do trem, não é?
<AllanLinux> Onde eu trabalho tem gente de todo canto, as vezes acabo puxando o jeito de falar
<dberg> eu sou de minas, mas morei um bom tempo em sao paulo
<AllanLinux> trem, tu, guria, guri, etc
<dberg> gosto muito de sampa
<AllanLinux> bacana, morou na capital?
<AllanLinux> Minas é bom para comer, beber pinga, morar e pegar mulher
<dberg> sim, morei 4 anos ai. se um dia voltar pro brasil acho que moraria em sampa.
<AllanLinux> onde vc mora atualmente?
<dberg> enfim, mas eu acho que a canonical tem todo o direito de escrever o que eles quiserem. Vamos ver o que acontece com o Mir.
<dberg> california, silicon valley.
<AllanLinux> wow, bacana
<AllanLinux> Se vier para sampa, avisa que a gente bebe uns trem =P
<AllanLinux> Sobre o Mir.. ou Mir suporte o KDE, ou não existirá kubuntu... ou deverá manter o Mir e Wayland nos repos
<dberg> hah, podexa'
<dberg> ou Kubuntu sem Unity ;)
<AllanLinux> eh, vamos aguardar os proximos episodios
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AllanLinux> Manda aew sua duvida
<AdautoC> Boa noite... Alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema no meu Ubuntu!?
<f3l|X> Opa, pessoal tranquilo!? fiz um pequeno script bash para converter umas imagens aqui, e ggostaria de saber se tem como eu rodar ele de qualquer lugar sem precisar estar na pasta? alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> f3l|X: como assim de qualquer lugar (e sim, é possível)
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> f3l|X: em mais palavras: (1) o script pode processar imagens de um directorio fixo, ou o directório pode ser passado como parametro;
<hggdh> (2) o script pode estar em uma posição fixa no disco (digamos, /home/USUÁRIO/bin/script
<AllanLinux> Se vc quer executar o script sem precisar colocar ou caminho ou ./ faça o seguinte: Mova ele para o /usr/bin/
<hggdh> AllanLinux: não é uma boa ideia misturar scripts de usuário com programas do sistema
<AllanLinux> Ou ele add no path
<f3l|X> hum
<f3l|X> o script faz um simples convert
<f3l|X> ele esta em uma pasta
<f3l|X> tipo
<hggdh> AllanLinux: neste caso, é melhor usar-se /usr/local/bin
<hggdh> f3l|X: por favor, uma frase completa por linha
<f3l|X> desculpe, o script esta em uma pasta, se eu copiar ele para a /usr/local/bin vou conseguir acessar ele de qualquer loca
<hggdh> se /usr/local/bin estiver no teu PATH (variável de ambiente), sim.
<f3l|X> ah massa, funcionou, agora nao preciso nem usar mais o "./" antes do nome do script
<f3l|X> obrigado AllanLinux e hggdh.
<AllanLinux> =)
<f3l|X> outra pergunta se possivel, o script nao vai intender que estou rodando ele da pasta que eu estiver no momento né?
<hggdh> f3l|X: depende do que teu script está a fazer... como é um programa, tudo é possível
<f3l|X> ahh.. desculpe a pressa testei aqui, ele intende da aonde é rodado. mtu massa! obrigado novamente!
<f3l|X> fiquei sabendo também que usar o chmod é perigoso para liberar pastas e arquivos, eu criei uma pasta estando como root e agora ela esta travada, as imagens que eu crio com o script ele tambem intepresa assim, qual a melhor solucao para liberar esses arquivos e pastas sem prejudicar a segurança.?
<hggdh> f3l|X: usar 'root' é perigoso
<f3l|X> vizi kkk
<hggdh> pelo que disseste, estás a executar este script como root. Isto é uma ideia ruim...
<f3l|X> hum... intao devo criar, editar, e executar esse script como usuario normal?
<hggdh> nas condições normais de temperatura e pressão não existe qualquer motivo para usar-se o root...
<hggdh> f3l|X: sim. Melhor dizendo, SIM!
<f3l|X> hum...
<f3l|X> mas para dar permisao para o script ser um script nao preciso do chmod +x ?
<hggdh> sim. Como o script está, agora, em /usr/local/bin, tens que -- COMO USUÁRIO COMUM -- entrar com 'sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/SCRIPT'
<hggdh> e, por favor, pare de usar root. Sério.
<f3l|X> acho que estou brisando... na real quando digo como root eu usei o sudo su e fiz o chmod por lá.. esta errado?
<hggdh> no final, a mesma coisa. Mas em vez de 'sudo su -', podes usar 'sudo chmod <etc>'. Não é necessário permanecer como root
<f3l|X> perfeito! obrigado novamente !
<hggdh> dn
<nailil> ...
<shuqi> instalei ubuntu no meu windows ha algum tempo, mas depois de instalar uma atualização não avança da tela de logon
<shuqi> o que posso fazer pra resolver, sem que seja reinstalar?
<Jucelio> Olá pessoal.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, ola precisa de ajuda em algo?
<Jucelio> no momento não
<Jucelio> obriado
<Jucelio> Posso lhe fazer duas perguntas?, por uma eu já fiz.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, claro que pode (-:
<Jucelio> você sabe de alguma incopatibilidade do Docky com o network-manager, ontem um cara disse para eu instalar o wicd, fiquei com um pé atras.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, Docky e o network-manager? bem pelo o que eu sei eles não tem nenhuma incopatibilidade....
<Jucelio> para ser mais especifico, o problema está que o weather do Docky não atualiza os dados meteorologicos, ja adicionai varias cidades até cidades do exterior
<NETfellow> Jucelio, entendo mas o que o docky tem a ver com o network-manager?
<NETfellow> Jucelio, o problema deve estar no servidor na qual o weather do Docky esta tentando sicronizar
<Jucelio> hmm.
<Jucelio> desculpa a demora estou no serviço.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, sem problemas (-:
<Jucelio> NETfellow eu inicei o docky em modo debug 'docky -d', quando eu pedia para ele atualizar o weather, ele dava erros de network device e network-manager
<NETfellow> Jucelio, quais são os erros?
<Jucelio> vou iniciar o docky em debug, pera.
<Jucelio> posso colocar o erro aqui no texto ?
<NETfellow> Jucelio, use o pastbin
<Jucelio> NETfellow, ok
<Jucelio> NETfellow, primeira vez que utilizo o pastebin,está certo?    http://pastebin.com/XLuRmfAC
<NETfellow> Jucelio, sim esta certo
<Jucelio> quando eu peço para o weather buscar os dados ele apresenta, estes erros.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, me parece que o servidor usado na atualização dos dados esta recusando a conexão.......
<NETfellow> Jucelio, ja tentou mudar o servidor de atualização dos dados?
<Jucelio> sim, já usei os três, tem o igoogle, Weather Channel e o Weather underground
<Jucelio> NETfellow, todos os três, estão dando o mesmo erro.
<Jucelio> NETfellow,  alguem me falou ontem para usar os dns 8.8.8.8,8.8.8.4
<Jucelio> NETfellow, também não resolveu.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, humm
<Jucelio> NETfellow, não sei se ajuda, mas o docky não reconhece minha rede wireless, ele não da informação alguma dela, vi imagens na internet onde o wireless do docky dava os dados que a internet estáva usando
<NETfellow> Jucelio, usar o dns do google so serve apenas para checar se ha conexão com internet mas nada alem disso
<NETfellow> Jucelio, qual a versão do docky?
<Jucelio> NETfellow,  so um segundo.
<Jucelio> [Info  20:10:32.318] Docky version: 2.1.4 Release
<Jucelio> [Info  20:10:32.322] Kernel version: 3.8.0.25
<Jucelio> [Info  20:10:32.323] CLR version: 4.0.30319.1
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Jucelio> NETfellow, a versão é esta ai Docky version 2.1.4 Release
<NETfellow> Jucelio, o problema ai pode ser a versão do docky a versão atual e a 2.2
<Jucelio> hmm. como eu poderia atualizar ? por acasdo  "sudo apt-get update docky" resolve?
<iagocaran> Não, a última versão do repo padrão é essa
<iagocaran> Teria que adicionar um PPA
<Jucelio> desculpa galera, iniciante curioso na area rsrsrs.
<iagocaran> Perai
<Jucelio> iagocaran, você estava aqui ontem anoite né ?
<iagocaran> Sim, eu mesmo
<Jucelio> iagocaran, Como vê ainda não resolvi o problema do docky
<iagocaran> Eu quase instalei o dock aqui para testar
<iagocaran> perai
<NETfellow> Jucelio, sim teria de adicionar um ppa e dar um sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iagocaran> Jucelio
<iagocaran> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/ppa
<iagocaran> sudo apt-get update
<iagocaran> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jucelio> pera eu desistalo o atual ?
<iagocaran> pode desinstalar
<NETfellow> Jucelio, apt-get purge docky
<iagocaran> Se isso não resolver eu instalo aqui para testar
<hggdh> iagocaran: sempre use apt-get dist-upgrade. Um 'upgrade' simples nem sempre vai funcionar
<NETfellow> hggdh, creio que para atualizar o docky seja o suficiente
<hggdh> NETfellow: pode ser suficiente para o docky (se já estiver instalado, e for a mesma versão)
<iagocaran> O ppa que eu passei tem a versão 2.2
<Jucelio> iagocaran, so para entender o ppa, é como se fosse o preparo das pastas, depois com update eu vejo oque falta baixar, e enfim com upgrade eu baixo os arquivos ?
<iagocaran> Jucelio, conseguiu ai?
<Jucelio> iagocaran, mandei o upgrade terminou.
<Jucelio> so que ele não instalou o docky
<iagocaran> você removeu o docky?
<iagocaran> se removeu tem que instalar de novo
<Jucelio> a ok
<Jucelio> iagocaran, NETfellow muito obrigado
<Jucelio> deu certo
<Jucelio> iagocaran, NETfellow  aeeeee
<iagocaran> Estamos aqui para isso
<NETfellow> Jucelio, (-:
<NETfellow> iagocaran, vamos comemorar um pouco mais?
<Jucelio> NETfellow, como ?
<NETfellow> Jucelio, bem poderiamos jogar uma partida de openarena (-:
<Jucelio> NETfellow, bem não tenho vou ver no google como é
<iagocaran> Agora não, preciso trabalhar
<NETfellow> iagocaran, quando estiver um pouco mais livre nos jogamos (-:
<Jucelio> NETfellow, vou deixar baixando, não tenho
<NETfellow> Jucelio, quando terminar de um toque e nos jogamos
<Jucelio> NETfellow, ok, meu e-mail  juceliojairsilva@gmail.com
<Jucelio> pode ser a versão que está no 'ubuntu softwere center ' né
<Jucelio> NETfellow,
<Jucelio> NETfellow, vou jantar, ja volto.
<NETfellow> Jucelio, beleza depois te conto um pouco mais sobre este joguinho
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-25
<Jucelio> ALL - vou para casa, ja ja entro denovo.
<hggdh> chouga: ping
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> hggdh, ...?
<hggdh> chouga: podemos ter um pequeno chat em PVT?
<chouga> hggdh, Sem problemas...
<fabioluciano> chamou na xinxa
<Tr0Nn> ow
<Tr0Nn> pq meu ubuntu n deixa add user :S
<Tr0Nn> root@test01:~# adduser user1
<Tr0Nn> adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /home/user1 -g user1 -s /bin/bash -u 1001 user1' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<Tr0Nn> test01:~# useradd user1
<Tr0Nn> useradd: cannot open /etc/shadow
<fabioluciano> Tr0Nn, você mexeu em alguma permissão do root?
<Tr0Nn> n
<fabioluciano> o teu syslog diz o que sobre você adicionar novos usuarios?
<Tr0Nn> fabioluciano
<Tr0Nn> nunca mexi no syslog
<fabioluciano> cat /var/log/syslog | grep adduser
<Tr0Nn> fabioluciano
<Tr0Nn> nada
<fabioluciano> e com useradd
<Tr0Nn> tbm
<Tr0Nn> nd
<Tr0Nn> putz
<Tr0Nn> tem algo zuado aqui
<Tr0Nn> root@test01:~# ls
<Tr0Nn> bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<Tr0Nn> kkkk
<fabioluciano> kkkkkkk
<fabioluciano> a instalação foi feita recentemente?
<AllanLinux> sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<AllanLinux> tente isso, fabioluciano
<marcosfranca> preciso de ajuda para usar o IRC
<marcosfranca> Será q alguém pode me ajuda
<iagocaran> O que você precisa exatamente?
<marcosfranca> cara como obtenho um nome de usuario, e senha.
<marcosfranca> pois sempre que faço me cadastro depois não consigo acessar
<marcosfranca> sempre dá pau..
<iagocaran> Bom, vou deixar essa para alguém que saiba, eu não me cadastrei kkk
<marcosfranca> serio mano..
<marcosfranca> galera como faço
<AllanLinux> se vc quer cadastrar... /msg nickserv register senha e-mail
<marcosfranca> sim quero cadastra
<AllanLinux> Caso o nick não esteja registrado, seu cadastro será realizado
<Jucelio> AllanLinux, não deu para intender
<marcosfranca> blz
<AllanLinux> irei dar um exemplo: /msg nickserv senha123 terra@terra.com.br
<AllanLinux> ops
<marcosfranca> irei entrar no site do Ubuntu, e vê se há possibilidades
<AllanLinux>  /msg nickserv register senha123 terra@terra.com.br
<Jucelio> atá, agora sim vlw.
<AllanLinux> Toda vez que vc entrar no irc, precisará se autenticar: /msg nickserv identify senha123
<CyL> AllanLinux: Pra mim está falando que a senha123 é inválida
<iagocaran> Obrigado Allan
<Jucelio> rsrsr
<Jucelio> CyL, rsrs
<marcosfranca> estou tentando mais está dando o mesmo erro
<iagocaran> Eu consegui ...
<marcosfranca> por qual site
<iagocaran> eu fiz aqui mesmo no xchat
<marcosfranca> em iagocaran
<Jucelio> opa
<Jucelio> falei minha senha ?
<iagocaran> não
<AllanLinux> Então, no lugar da senha123 vc precisa por a sua senha
<Jucelio> o identify apareceu  no texto
<marcosfranca> blz
<marcosfranca> mais vc precisou entrar em algum site especifico
<AllanLinux> precisa fazer aqui, nao se preocupem... não aparecerá aqui... por segurança, façam numa janela fora do canal
<marcosfranca> galera desculpe as perguntas simples
<marcosfranca> mais estou entrando na área agora
<AllanLinux> rlx, todos já tiveram essas duvidas
<iagocaran> eu nem cheguei a perguntar
<marcosfranca> blz
<Jucelio> marcosfranca, agradeço a você por perguntar, comecei a usar o irc ontem anoite, e nem perguntei.
<AllanLinux> Vamos lá... Se o nick já tiver cadastrado, vc não conseguirá cadastrar
<AllanLinux> Eu não uso o xchat, uso o konversation para kde... mas acredito que haja uma janela com uma aba Freenode aberta, certo?
<Jucelio> bem, quando dei indetify abrio um canal com meu nick
<Jucelio> deu certo ?
<marcosfranca> blz
<AllanLinux> Abriu um canal com seu nick?
<Jucelio> AllanLinux, não tipo abrio uma aba, pera eu uso xchat tá , ai quando dei indentify abrio como se fose uma conversa privada comigo mesmo
<marcosfranca> não ainda.
<Jucelio> AllanLinux, tudo que  eu escrevo se repete nesta aba com meu Nome
<iagocaran> você fez errado eu acho
<iagocaran> aqui eu digitei
<AllanLinux> Mas então vc conseguiu cadastrar?
<marcosfranca> estou acessando pelo site do ubuntu br
<iagocaran> e ele apareceu tudo aqui
<Jucelio> não apareceu nada
<Jucelio> tambem levei um susto
<Jucelio> quando vi minha senha escrita entre as mensagens
<Jucelio> rsrsrs
<AllanLinux> Perai, vo baixar o xchat
<AllanLinux> normal, mas ninguem consegue ver rsrsrs
<marcosfranca> então tenho que baixar o xchat tbm
<AllanLinux> Isso, usem um client de irc
<marcosfranca> blz
<marcosfranca> estou baixando
<AllanLinux> Quando todo mundo tiver os clients, me avisem
<Jucelio> galera alguem conhece, um bom programa de simulador de circuito elétrico ?
<CyL> Jucelio: Spice?
<Jucelio> CyL, vou pesquisar
<AllanLinux> jucelio, http://www.geda.seul.org/
<CyL> AllanLinux: O geda na verdade é uma suíte de aplicativos
<AllanLinux> Oregano e o Qucs.
<AllanLinux> Entendi
<marcosfranca> galera estou instalando via terminal
<AllanLinux> instalou?
<marcosfranca> está terminando
<jeffersondenzer> ola.
<marcosfranca> pronto
<AllanLinux> ola jefferson
<jeffersondenzer> alguem pode me tira uma simples duvida?
<marcosfranca> conseguir via terminal
<marcosfranca> é só colocar
<Jucelio> fala jeffersondenzer
<AllanLinux> Manda ai jefferson
<jeffersondenzer> eu gostaria de instalar o ubuntu 13.04 porem, nao queria gravalo em um CD. gostaria de emular como em versoes antigas. sera possivel?
<marcosfranca> $ sudo apt-get install xchat
<marcosfranca> esse é o comando...
<AllanLinux> Abram o xchat e se conectem ao Freenode
<marcosfranca> preciso criar um nick
<Jucelio> bem jeffersondenzer, vou passar para alguem mais experiente.
<AllanLinux> Wubiperai pessoal
<jeffersondenzer> ok jucelio ;)
<iagocaran> poderia explicar melhor o que deseja fazer jeffersondenzer
<marcosfranca> agora está pedindo pra seleciona rede
<marcosfranca> o que é isso?
<AllanLinux> é o servidor o qual vc se conectará... existe varios servidores de irc
<AllanLinux> Procure por Freenode
<marcosfranca> sim
<marcosfranca> e o que faço
<marcosfranca> escolho qualquer um
<AllanLinux> Não, escolha o Freenode
<marcosfranca> só não podemos escolher essa opção
<marcosfranca> então  o que faço
<marcosfranca> escolho qualquer um...
<AllanLinux> Vc conectou no Freenode?
<marcosfranca> não
<marcosfranca> ṕosso coloca nesse?
<AllanLinux> Então, conecte no servidor freenode
<AllanLinux> Ele esta na lista
<CyL> marcosfranca: VC tá conectado pelo webchat
<marcosfranca> sim
<marcosfranca> pelo webchat
<AllanLinux> Não Marcos.... precisa ser pelo xchat
<marcosfranca> irei conectar ao freenode
<Jucelio> CyL, ei o spice é por linha de comando ?
<marcosfranca> entrei pela rede freenode
<CyL> Jucelio: A versão original sim
<marcosfranca> mais não vejo niguém
<CyL> Jucelio: Mas já foram feitas várias extensoes e frontends em modo gráfico
<marcosfranca> diz que não estou em nenhum canal
<CyL> marcosfranca: /join #ubuntu-br
<marcosfranca> sim
<marcosfranca> falar
<CyL> marcosfranca: digita isso
<marcosfranca> o que
<CyL> marcosfranca: /join #ubuntu-br
<marcosfranca> digita isso no linha de comando
<marcosfranca> ?
<Jucelio> CyL, o Oregano usa Spice ?
<AllanLinux> Ja volto
<marcosfranca> ainda nada
<CyL> Jucelio: Spice é um simulador de circuito cirado em 1970, e que dizer Simulator Program with Integrated Circuit Emphasis
<marcosfranca> então tenho quer colocar o canal
<CyL> Jucelio: Praticamente todos os simuladores de circuitos atuais são baseados no spice
<Jucelio> CyL, sim intendi ? mas é que não achei nada dele para ser baixado.
<Jucelio> CyL,  atá foi mal.
<Jucelio> CyL, bá que mancada
<marcosfranca> então galera
<socramfranca> galera
<CyL> marcosfranca: Vc entrou
<socramfranca> estou vendo vc.
<CyL> socramfranca: Saudações
<CyL> socramfranca: Todos estamos vendo voce :D
<socramfranca> Cyl valeu
<marcosfranca> galera valeu
<marcosfranca> irei sair daqui..
<marcosfranca> e irei para lá..
<CyL> socramfranca: começa a digitar meu nome e tecle <tab> que o programa completa meu nick
<socramfranca> CyL, que massa..
<socramfranca> estou dentro agora.
<CyL> socramfranca: Funciona para qualquer nick, e geralmente completa para os ultimos com quem conversou
<socramfranca> e conseguir a instalar pelo terminal foi muito simples.
<marcosfranca> xau galera..
<socramfranca> galera...
<Jucelio> xau marcosfranca
<Jucelio> socramfranca,  flw
<Jucelio> iagocaran, baixei o tal do openarena quer jogar um cadin ?
<socramfranca> blz galera até amanhã.
<socramfranca> e obrigado..
<CyL> socramfranca: Até
<zz0> pergunta de plymouth! Alguem usa plymouth como o bom e velho bootsplash?
<zz0> sei que rola fazer isso no tty default
<zz0> mas como extender para todos os tty's?
<zz0> alguma ideia?
<dberg> o que voce esta' tentando fazer?
<zz0> dberg: lembra do bootsplash? entao to tentando fazer as mesmas coisas que eu fazia com ele usando plymouth
<zz0> dberg: tipo customizar as images dos meus tty's
<zz0> dberg: a documentacao do plymouth ainda eh muito pequena... mas to achando que rola fazer sem usar patch's
<dberg> entendi
<zz0> dberg: tem alguma ideia?
<dberg> nope, nunca tentei fazer isso. boa sorte ;)
<dberg> estou lutando com sbt hoje, senao me interessaria em aprender como fazer isso tambem.
<zz0> dberg: blz...
<luizmartins> alguém pode me ajudar? minha web can não pega
<luizmartins> nãao sei se são os drivers não sei atualiza-los
<luizmartins> oi?
<jeffersondenzer> ola :D
<jeffersondenzer> ai galera, eu atualizei o ubuntu 12.04 porem agora ele nao inicia mais oq  eu faço?
<jeffersondenzer> alguem?
<jeffersondenzer> :/
<jeffersondenzer> ALGUEM AI ? apocalipse zumbi :(
<jeffersondenzer> socorro
<jeffersondenzer> ninguem para me ajudar ;(
<cesar2010> Oi?
<Julinux> Cesar_Augusto1, oi
<CyL> CyL           ] [ kurtkraut] [ Ricardo__     ] [ vandyk        ]
<CyL> 08:25 [ deathcrawler  ] [ licensed ] [ rodr1go       ] [ VivienHayazaki]
<CyL> 08:25 [ eir           ] [ m4v      ] [ SeNaDoR       ]
<CyL> 08:25 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-br: Total of 39 nicks [2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 37
<CyL>           normal]
<CyL> 08:25 -!- Channel #ubuntu-br created Sun Nov 26 04:42:45 2006
<CyL> 08:25 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-br was synced in 26 secs
<CyL> :O
<CyL> Desculpem
<Jucelio> Pessoal, to com um problema meu pen drive não quer copiar arquivos
<Jucelio> meio que estou com permisão somente de leitura
<Jucelio> Quando tento copiar ou deletar algo dá o seguinte erro, "Error creating directory: Read-only file system"
<iagocaran> Olá
<Jucelio> fala iagocaran.
<Jucelio> iagocaran, blz ?
<iagocaran> Jucelio, já tentou desmontar o pendrive e remontar?
<Jucelio> iagocaran, Eu e meus problemas rsrrs.
<Jucelio> iagocaran,  como faço ?
<gmn-ubuntu> Se for partição do windows, sugiro que você use o chkdsk -r no pendrive ;)
<iagocaran> Tem alguma distro com cara de Windows?
<andretyn> iagocaran, kubuntu :)
<NETfellow> iagocaran, zorin os
<iagocaran> Deixa eu especificar melhor, alguma distro com cara de windows e baixo consumo
<NETfellow> iagocaran, zorin os lite
<gmn-ubuntu> iagocaran, Linux Mint, usando Mate ;-)
<andretyn> iagocaran, quanto de baixo consumo?
<iagocaran> O computador tem um AMD de 1GHz e 512MB de memória, com uma placa de vídeo com 64MB da nvidia
<NETfellow> iagocaran, humm bem vamo de xubuntu 12.04?
<andretyn> iagocaran, esse pc é da decada passada!
<NETfellow> andretyn, e um pc da decada passada com um so rapido
<iagocaran> É eu estou pensando em usar o Xubuntu mesmo, só arranjar um tema que lembre o windows pro usuário não me chamar de 5 em 5 minutos
<andretyn> iagocaran, tem nada contra o lxde? Tem o Lubuntu, mas vai depender do que vc quiser fazer com ele:)
<NETfellow> iagocaran,, xubuntu 12.04 +zram+kernel lowlatency ou kernel compilado da pra tirar um bom gas dessa maquina
<CyL> lubuntu não possui LTS
<andretyn> CyL, mas é para um usuario comum, não para servidor:)
<CyL> andretyn: Mesmo assim. Se vc dá suporte a um usuário só é uma coisa, dar suporte a 20 usuários, trocando de OS a cada 6 meses é outra
<NETfellow> CyL, mas o lubuntu e so o ubuntu com o lxde por que não ha lts para ele?
<andretyn> CyL, e os ubuntu sem ser lts tem suporte por 9 meses:)
<CyL> NETfellow: Bom, pense por esse lado: embora você possa aproveitar toda a infraestrutura do projeto ubuntu, compartilhar repositórios, você ainda precisa remasterizar um SO completamente novo a cada 6 meses, e *dar* efetivamente o suporte pelo período especificado. Acho que o pessoal do lubuntu simplesmente não tem os recursos humanos necessários
<CyL> andretyn: Os tempos de suporte são diferentes, por exemplo, o 12.04, ubuntu suporte é 5 anos, xubuntu é 3 anos e lubuntu é 6 mses se não me engano
<NETfellow> CyL, que pena
<CyL> NETfellow: Isso não quer dizer que não pode ser adotado! Só estou dizendo que não há um LTS do lubuntu
<CyL> NETfellow: Se o usuário for a namorada, não há nada de errado em usar o lubuntu ;)
<CyL> NETfellow: Pelo menos vc tem uma desculpa para dormir na casa dela a cada 6 meses
<NETfellow> CyL, melhor seria dormir todo dia la hehehehehehe
<CyL> NETfellow: Basta instalar o debian unstable então
<NETfellow> CyL, debian unstable? e ele e baixavel?
<andretyn> NETfellow, sim, tem iso
<NETfellow> andretyn, e melhor não minha namorada so usa facebook nem atualiza o windows(que não e dificil)....
<CyL> NETfellow: Melhor ainda, faça uma maratona usando netinstall e boot por pxe, completando com um bootstrap. Dá pra passar um final de semana inteiro por conta disso
<NETfellow> CyL, vixi
 * andretyn dando reboot, instalou novo kernel:)
<andretyn> até logo pessoal
<NETfellow> CyL, eu ja luto pra compilar kernel pxe iria me matar
<iagocaran> Eu não quero compilar o kernel para não ficar toda hora atualizando e recompilando
<NETfellow> iagocaran, kernel lowlatency resolve a questão
<CyL> iagocaran: Vc pode  usar o arquivo de configuração anterior também
<CyL> Compilar o kernel era um ritual de passagem sádico alguns anos atrás
<CyL> EU uma vez recompilei um kernel que demorou 2 dias pra ficar pronto
<NETfellow> CyL, agora fiquei assustado
<iagocaran> Eu nem ligo muito de compilar
<CyL> NETfellow: Bom, o computador era um 386 com 16 mb de ram
<CyL> NETfellow: Kernel 1.2.19 se não me engano
<CyL> FOi a época em que mais aprendi na minha vida, eu era adolescente e podia ficar por conta disso o tempo todo
<NETfellow> CyL, 1.2?!? nessa epoca não deveria existir linux com interface grafica bonitinha
<CyL> NETfellow: Já existia o X sim
<CyL> NETfellow: Mas era o XFree86, o widget era motiff e outro ritual de passagem sádio era montar um arquivo x.conf
<NETfellow> CyL, ja existia gnome 2x?
<CyL> NETfellow: Tinha o CDE também, mas não para Linux
<iagocaran> NETfellow, acho que não kkk
<f3|iX> Bom dia pessoal! Tranquilo?! Estou com uma duvida sobre o /usr/bin/ - Eu fiz um pequeno script e coloquei ele nessa pasta para acessar o script de qualquer lugar, massa! funcionou perfect + fiz umas melhorias e quiz subistituir o script antigo por um novo, eu apaguei o script antigo e coloquei o novo, mas.. quando eu rodo aparece o antigo... o que sera que tenho que fazer para limpar esse cache? nao sei... obrigado
<CyL> NETfellow: Não, o úncio desktop envirnment que eu me lembro de ter visto era o CDE, mas esse era comercial
<CyL> NETfellow: Era para o finado SunOS
<NETfellow> CyL, caramba
<CyL> f3|iX: Não tem 'cache' para o que vc está tentando fazer
<CyL> f3|iX: E vc está fazendo da forma errada
<f3|iX> imaginei desdo principio rs...
<CyL> f3|iX: 'which <nomedoscript>' retorna o que?
<f3|iX> deixa eu ver 1 min
<CyL> Curiosamente o Enlightement foi ums dos primeirs wm's mais modernos e já é dessa época
<CyL> Mas a gente tinha que compilar na unha, ainda não era empacotado
<CyL> Aliás, não existia o conceito de 'pacote' nessa época
<CyL> Era divertido fazer mapas nos cadernos para resolver as dependências
<f3|iX> /usr/local/bin/converter
<f3|iX> é aqui que eu devo substituir né?
<NETfellow> CyL, tudo na mão?
<CyL> f3|iX: Então ele está executando o script que está em /usr/local/bin/ em não em /usr/bin/
<f3|iX> XD... muito obrigado, vou anotar! esse comando não conhecia..,. which !!! thx a lot man!
<CyL> f3|iX: Na verde o melhor é vc retirar os scripts desse diretório e criar um $HOME/.local/bin
<CyL> f3|iX: Depois coloque esse caminho no PATH
<CyL> NETfellow: Bom, tinha uns cds de instalação que a gente mandava importar
<CyL> NETfellow: Eu comprei um pack de 6 cds por 9 dólares
<f3|iX> como faço para adicionar ao PATH ?
<NETfellow> CyL, legal eu ainda vou comprar um pack do ubuntu server para eu estudar a logica dos servidores
<CyL> NETfellow: ´Como assim a lógica dos servidores?
<NETfellow> CyL, saber como funciona os servidores com linux
<CyL> NETfellow: Bom, funcionam como qualquer outro computador com Linux
<NETfellow> CyL, e eu achando que era diferente bem o ubuntu server deve vir sem a interface grafica.... então vou brincar um pouco com a tela preta
<iagocaran> Ubuntu Server vem sem interface gráfica
<CyL> NETfellow: Usar o seu computador e abrir um terminal é exatamente a mesma coisa, do seu ponto de vista
<CyL> NETfellow: As otimizações que são feitas no server não são perpectíveis nesse ponto
<CyL> *perceptíveis
<NETfellow> CyL, e eu sei mas quero aprender um pouco mais sobre redes
<CyL> NETfellow: Igualmente não faz diferença
<NETfellow> CyL, então vou aprender com o meu ubuntu sem comprar esse cd valeu (-:
<NETfellow> CyL, fico devendo essa
<NETfellow> bem ate mais (-:
<CyL> f3|iX: desculpe a demora, mas estava procurando algo com uma qualidade um pouco melhor http://leonardoafonsoamorim.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/variaveis-de-ambiente-no-linux/
<f3|iX> muito obrigado!!!
<f3|iX> Desculpe as perguntas noobs =/ .. kkk vivendo e buscando conhecimento! Vlw novamente
<iagocaran> Noobs parece coisa de jogador kkk
<iagocaran> Eu acho que deveriam usar mais Newbie kkk
<f3|iX> huahuahuahua XD
<f3|iX> nas antigas era Lammer KKKK
<iagocaran> Parece pejorativo quando alguém fala noob kkk
<zerax> boa tarde a todos o/
<zerax> alias bom dia ^^
<iagocaran> Bom dia
<jxajro> bom dia!
<jxajro> Alguém faz ideia de como conecta o QQ pelo Empathy ou Pidgin?
<antuirno> Olá
<antuirno> alguém sabe mysql?
<iagocaran> antuirno, O que você precisa fazer?
<iagocaran> jxajro, O que seria o QQ?
<jxajro> Oi! :)
<antuirno> iagocaran: é o seguinte. Tenho duas tabelas com duas colunas com vários dados iguais. o problema é q uma está atualizada e a outra não.
<jxajro> Obrigado pela atenção..o QQ é um tipo de ICQ ou MSN chines
<iagocaran> Procurando sobre isso
<antuirno> iagocaran: como faço para atualizar a tabela antiga com os dados da tabela nova?
<jxajro> tinha um participante aqui que usava muito mas ele sumiu...:(
<jxajro> http://web2.qq.com/
<iagocaran> É, não sei se o suporte ao QQ anda funcional
<jxajro> eu usava ele no ubuntu 12.10 mas depois que mudei pra Xubuntu perdi tudo...:(
<jxajro> parece que mudou alguma coisa.
<iagocaran> Bom, li que usar o qq2008 em vez do qq2005 ajuda, não sei se você tentou
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> bom..eu instalei um QQ dos repositórios mas ele parece não aceitar a senha..além do que está todo em chinês.
<bsk> jxajro: vê se isso ajuda: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<jxajro> opa bsk..obrigado..o cara daqui que usava perdi o contato.
<jxajro> vou ver
<bsk> não cheguei a olhar com profundidade, mas deve funcionar
<jxajro> andei dando uma zapeada na internet mas só achei foruns discutindo sem solução.
<jxajro> vou ver obrigado :)
<bsk> jxajro: mais fácil ainda: https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/libqq
<bsk> é o PPA da lib
<bsk> :)
<bsk> como tem versão pro raring, deve estar funcionando bacana
<jxajro1> opa....parece que é isto mas
<jxajro1> ....como eu acesso os...
<jxajro1> ...plugins do pidgin.
<jxajro1> opa deixem..já achei.
<jxajro1> com instalo o libqq nos plugins do Pidgin..alguém sabe?
<iagocaran> feche o pidgin
<iagocaran> instale o arquivo do ppa
<jxajro1> hmmm
<iagocaran> e abra o pidgin que já deve reconhecer
<jxajro1> opa..ok
<jxajro1> o ppa fica aonde?
<bsk> jxajro1: instalou via add-apt-repository?
<iagocaran> perai
<iagocaran> bxk, ajuda ai kkk
<jxajro1> pode ser da central de programas do xubuntu?
<iagocaran> bsk* sorry
<jxajro1> não deixa.
<jxajro1> eu tento procurar aqui
<bsk> jxajro1: primeiro: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/libqq
<jxajro1> ok...é pra já
<bsk> jxajro1: depois: $ sudo apt-get update
<bsk> jxajro1: por fim: sudo apt-get install libqq-pidgin
<bsk> depois reinicie (ou abra) o Pidgin e vê se o plugin está habilitado
<bsk> acredito que o QQ deve aparecer na lista de tipos de conta depois disso
<jxajro1> ok..ok
<jxajro1> puts..depois que mudei do ubuntu 12 pra xubunto tudo deu uma reviravolta aqui.
<jxajro1> opa..ok..tudo redondo
<bsk> é só a 'casca'
<bsk> jxajro1: funfou?
<jxajro1> vou fechar e abrir o pidgin de novo
<bsk> beleza
<jxajro1> perai...já digo se funfou
<jxajro1> o que? sua letras não aparecem aqui..:(
<jxajro1> ? s? a 'casca'.
<bsk> vish
<jxajro1> mas deixa..já volto.
<bsk> beleza
<jxajro> alo!
<bsk> e ae
<jxajro> Ok..não apareceu nada
<jxajro> :(
<jxajro> paciencia...deixa isso pra lá.
<bsk> jxajro: habilitou o plugin?
<jxajro> como assim abilitar?
<bsk> jxajro: Ctrl+U na janela do Pidgin
<jxajro> abri a aba Plug-ins mas não tá lá.
<bsk> humm
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> então..abri o que vc disse mas não tá na lista
<jxajro> pelo menos com o nome libqq
<bsk> deveria aparecer algo na lista de plugins, ou já habilitar algo na lista de contas
<jxajro> lista de contas????
<jxajro> Perai
<bsk> sim, na hora de criar uma nova conta
<jxajro> AAAAFFF....kkkkk
<jxajro> vc é um gênio bsk! kkkkk
<bsk> o.O
<jxajro> puts...kkkk
<bsk> obrigado.. eu acho hehe
<jxajro> ou então eu é que sou um jênyo!
<bsk> hahaha
<bsk> sussa
<jxajro> kkk já veio aqui obrigado
<bsk> have fun hehe
<jxajro> poe aí na conta....preciso retribuir de algum jeito depois..abraços
<jxajro> ths...dankon :)
<jxajro> thx
<jxajro> dankon
<bsk> huaheuhae
<bsk> relaxa, cara
<jxajro> Acho que agora vai.
<jxajro> engraçado que instalei o QQ linux mas ele não reconhece minha senha
<bsk> mistérios da vida..
<bsk> jxajro: tá usando o IRC pelo Pidgin também?
<jxajro> bom...valeu...a gente se fala..não sei o que aconteceu com o cara que manjava de QQ..mas deixa...já resolveu...obrigado bsk..precisando escreva jairoad@ig.com.br
<bsk> deve ser por isso que não está vendo os acentos
<jxajro> sim
<bsk> jxajro: sossegado, precisando de ajuda é só baixar por aqui
<jxajro> estou usando o Irc pelo pidgin por isso não aparecem certas letras.
<jxajro> o é vira ?
<jxajro> o ó vira ?
<jxajro> ok..valeu
<bsk> deve ser.. sugiro o XChat
<bsk> já vem no Xubuntu, é bacana
<jxajro> a proxima vez vai por lá.
<bsk> massa
<jxajro> o que ja vem?
<bsk> o XChat já vem instalado no Xubuntu
<jxajro> foi um amigo que colocou pra mim.
<jxajro> sei lá como ele fez isso..mas..ajuda
<jxajro> bom.....to indo..precisando vc sabe onde me achar.
<AllanLinux> E ai pessoal, boa tarde
<iagocaran> Olá
<AllanLinux> E ae
<Bemlindo> Olá ubunteros
<AllanLinux> Olá
<Bemlindo> estou tentando criar um live pen com o ubuntu 32 e 64 bitis
<Bemlindo> procurei na internet e achei isso
<Bemlindo> http://eustaquiorangel.com/posts/boot_multiplos_pela_pendrive
<Bemlindo> so que ta dando um erro na instalação do grub no pendrive
<Bemlindo> como o tutorial nao manda estar como root tentei o somando de instalação e deu esse erro: http://pastebin.com/zmYK2HqX
<Bemlindo> depois adicionei o sudo antes e deu isso: http://pastebin.com/R8Wjpkq7
<Bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<iagocaran> Me recomendam algum cliente para G+?
<iagocaran> Bemlindo, você montou o sistema de arquivos antes de executar o grub-install?
<Julinux> Alguém aí sabe se tem como instalar o Ubuntu touch no galaxy tab 2 7.0?
<Bemlindo> iagocaran, sim ele manda tirar e colocar o pendrive para que ele seja montado
<iagocaran> Julinux, segundo o site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices tem sim
<Julinux> iagocaran, tem algum tutorial em português?
<Jackman_> alguem sabe dizer se é possivel jogar world of warcraft no ubuntu?
<iagocaran> Parece ser possível através do Wine
<Jackman_> mas roda blz ou trava com o tempo?
<iagocaran> Não sei, nunca testei
<Jackman_> alguem ja testou?
<iagocaran> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<iagocaran> Segundo a página do AppDB funciona muito bem
<Bemlindo> Se tivesse o ubuntu touch pro meu galaxy Y duos ja teria instalado
<Jackman_> alguem sabe dizer se ubuntu tem os drivers do Qosmio X775?
<Julinux> Mas a canonical ja tem alguma loja de aplicativos?
<iagocaran> Julinux, o ubuntu touch ainda é versão para desenvolvedores, não existe loja de aplicativos para ele
<Julinux> Ok
<Julinux> Mas os apps para ubuntu nao rodam nele em linha de comandos?
<iagocaran> Não sei dizer
<Julinux> Tipo ele tem terminal, gerenciador de pacotes dpkg e apt-get
<iagocaran> Eu vi um terminal em um vídeo
<iagocaran> não sei quais comandos estão disponíveis
<SeNaDoR> galera estou com um problema. Estou com um servidor e preciso particionar o HD
<SeNaDoR> mas já instalei o S.O
<SeNaDoR> tem como particionar o HD já tendo instalado o S>O?
<CyL> SeNaDoR: é perigoso, mas a primcípio factível; sugiro pesquisar um pouco sobre isso antes de fazer, e sempre fazer backup
<SeNaDoR> CyL to pesquisando mas só vejo sobre particionar qnd esta iniciando a instalação
<SeNaDoR> CyL: quanto a perder os dados não tem muito problema, pois não entreguei a maquina para produção
<SeNaDoR> só não queria fazer a maquina novamente
<CyL> SeNaDoR: então pq simplesmente não refazer a mesma?
<SeNaDoR> vai dá mais trabalho
<SeNaDoR> instalei o oracle
<CyL> SeNaDoR: bons ter,os de pesquisa são: resizing partitions
<CyL> *termos
<SeNaDoR> vlw
<CyL> Vc vai rodar oracle?
<iagocaran> Não seria mais fácil usar um pendrive para carregar um live e usar o GParted?
<CyL> pelo menos se preocupou em colocar a partição onde o banco dedados vai ficar no início do disco?
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Matomemo: por favor resolva teus problemas de conexão em outro canal
<Jackman_> alguem sabe me dizer se é possivel coloca ubuntu em um quosmio x755?
<hggdh> Matomemo: por favor resolva teus problemas de conexão em outro canal
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Matomemo: já te avisei sobre problemas de conexão (ou testes, ou o que quer que seja).
<samucacn> alguém no 13.10 ?
<Marcosfranca> boa tarde galera.
<Marcosfranca> Estou com uma dificuldade.
<Marcosfranca> Tenho um notebook que tem dual boot.
<Marcosfranca> A partição onde está o win7 está comerro e não iniciar.
<Marcosfranca> Então queria usar o linux para corrigir.
<Marcosfranca> Qual ferramenta usar.
<Marcosfranca> o FDISK
<Marcosfranca> ?
<Marcosfranca> E a galera algué..
<Marcosfranca> alguém..
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> boa tarde galera.
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> Estou com uma dificuldade.
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> Tenho um notebook que tem dual boot.
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> A partição onde está o win7 está comerro e não iniciar.
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> Então queria usar o linux para corrigir.
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> Qual ferramenta usar.
<Marcosfranca> <Marcosfranca> o FDISK
<CyL> !paciencia | Marcosfranca
<ubotu-br> Marcosfranca: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<Marcosfranca> blz
<Marcosfranca> esperarei enquanto isso na sala da justiça irei furça a rede.
<Marcosfranca> Minha conexão está caindo muito
<CyL> Marcosfranca: não posso ajudar muito mais que isso pelo moemnto, mas a ferramenta é fsck
<Marcosfranca> blz
<Marcosfranca> valeu CyL
<Marcosfranca> estou vendo na rede alguma coisa
<SeNaDoR> CyL fiz tudo de novo
<SeNaDoR> kkkkk
<SeNaDoR> cyl caguei a maquina tentado fazer resizing partitions
<SeNaDoR> ai formatei e fiz de novo
<SeNaDoR> agora tá rox
<alexandreFrade> Olá para todos!
<alexandreFrade> Estou disponibilizando uma alternativa da identi.ca também baseado em status.net
<alexandreFrade> o site é papo.in
<alexandreFrade> precisava de uma força com a tradução do serviço
<alexandreFrade> ainda não se encontra todo traduzido, se alguém me der essa força, estará ajudando também o projeto statusnet
<coxa> Alguem poderia me dizre se temas gtk-2.0 funciona no ubuntu 12.04 LTS ???
<alexandreFrade> coxa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773841
<coxa> alexandreFrade, vou ver..
<alexandreFrade> coxa, parece que depende do tema, alguns são retrocompatíveis, outros não
<coxa> alexandreFrade, é entao é por isso... melhor nao tenta fazer nada com o gkt-2.0
<coxa> kkk
<alexandreFrade> sim rs, gtk2 está velhinho
<alexandreFrade> Olá pessoal, estou disponibilizando uma alternativa à identi.ca também baseado em status.net, http://papo.in , porém precisava de uma força com a tradução do serviço que não se encontra todo traduzido, se alguém der essa força, estará ajudando também o projeto statusnet
<alexandreFrade> join brasil
<dberg> o que e' isso? papo.ini?
<alexandreFrade> papo.in de internet
<alexandreFrade> site de microblog ;)
<dberg> ok, nao meu ajudou muito. E' um site para as pessoas criarem seus blogs?
<dberg> s/meu/me
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<alexandreFrade> clone do opensource do twitter, ajuda?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<alexandreFrade> clone open..*
<alexandreFrade> chouga: preciso de dinheiro
<alexandreFrade> dberg: é um serviço de conversa, quase igual ao twitter
<chouga> alexandreFrade, muito engraçado, vai pro Zorra Total, eles estão precisando de comediantes como você.
<alexandreFrade> chouga: não me leve a mal
<dberg> alexandreFrade: hmmm, ok. nao entendi a parte que se refere a esse canal ou open/free software. mas boa sorte com seu projeto.
<alexandreFrade> dberg: estou pedindo ajuda para o pessoal com a tradução dele
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite a todos! De menos de uma semana pra cá, o Unity 2D ficou lento e bugado por XDMCP. Alguém mais usa?
<AlexandreMBM> alexandreFrade, cheguei atrasado. Tradução de que?
<AlexandreMBM> alexandreFrade, Frade é sobrenome?
<alexandreFrade> sim
<alexandreFrade> com o site http://papo.in
<alexandreFrade> estou montando uma alternativa ao identi.ca
<alexandreFrade> também baseado em status.net
<alexandreFrade> sistema open source de microblog, como o twitter
<dberg> alexandreFrade: fair enough
<alexandreFrade> preciso de uma força com a tradução do serviço
<alexandreFrade> que se encontra 50% traduzido
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<kwapek> eu preciso
<kwapek> chouga '-'
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém usa XDMCP?
<chouga> kwapek, pode "dizer"...
<kwapek> tipo eu to tentando aqui usar o cd ~/ pra ir na em uma pasta na Desktop porem não funciona
<kwapek> =\
<kwapek> o comando não é
<kwapek> cd ~/home/usuario/Desktop ?
<iagocaran> ~ vai par a rome
<iagocaran> home*
<chouga> kwapek, Qual é o sistema do cd e do micro?
<kwapek> to usando o Linux Mint 15
<chouga> Linux Mint 15 é o cd ou o sistema do micro?
<kwapek> o sistema
<Ernandes> poo
<chouga> kwapek, E o sistema do cd?
<kwapek> ai eu já nao sei te dizer
<kwapek> migrei a pouco tempo pro Linux
<CyL> SeNaDoR: ótimo que está tudo bem agora, seja mais cuidadoso coma a linguagem da proxima vez
<chouga> kwapek, faz o seguinte, estás com o Linux Mint ligado no momento?
<kwapek> sim
<kwapek> estou usando ele aqui
<CyL> !enter | kwapek
<ubotu-br> kwapek: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<chouga> kwapek, então coloque o cd no drive e espere. Ele(sistema) dará algum aviso.
<dberg> kwapek: cd ~/Desktop
<chouga> dberg, se o sistema for em português este comando não funcionará.
<chouga> dberg, por isso fiz aquelas perguntas antes.
<kwapek> clear
<dberg> qual nome em portugues? cd ~/Area \de \Trabalho
<Guest90808> cd ~/Área \de \Trabalho
<Guest90808> Só um erro
<Guest90808> cd ~/Área\ de\ Trabalho
<dberg> heh, eu nao tenho acentos no meu teclado
<dberg> iagocaran: +1
<iagocaran> dberg, Muda pro inglês ... kkk
<dberg> tudo em ingles, layout do teclado tambem
<iagocaran> Muda o sistema para o inglês, assim não tem problema com acentos
<dberg> e' o que disso, esta' tudo em ingles.
<dberg> nao tenho problema com acentos, descartei isso da minha vida ha' muito tempo ;)
<Ernandes> setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2
<Ernandes> coloca isso na inicializacao. aqui pelo menso funciona os acestos dessa forma
<hggdh> só para registro, meus sistemas são todos em Ingles, mas eu uso acentuação
<CyL> hggdh: o nome disso e frances
<CyL> ;)
<hggdh> CyL: non, n'est pas :-)
<CyL> hggdh: oui  monsieur
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Marcosfranca> cara estava com problema para repara o boot do win7 pelo linux
<Marcosfranca> mais estou quase resolvendo
<Marcosfranca> se vc tive alguma idéia manda aê.
<Marcosfranca> !
<Marcosfranca> chouga, fala aê saber resolver.
<Marcosfranca> ?
<chouga> Marcosfranca: Exatamente quais são seus "problemas"?
<Marcosfranca> já testei pelo fdik, testdisk
<Marcosfranca> dá tela azul..
<Marcosfranca> erro cx00001a.
<Marcosfranca> erro nas dll's do win7
<chouga> Marcosfranca: “Deu” tela após algum fato específico?
<Marcosfranca> e não dispara o SO.
<Marcosfranca> me esposa desligou no modo quente.
<Marcosfranca> pelo botão depois o SO  não voltou
<chouga> Você usa somente o Windows 7 ou em dual-boot com o Ubuntu?
<dark_> Estou tentando compilar tsclient no debian wheezy, e está aparecendo o seguinte erro:  make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<dark_> alguém tem alguma ideá do que pode ser ?
<Ernandes> acho q nao tem um makefile criado
<chouga> dark_: Creio que seja o gcc, você o instalou?
<dark_> instalei build-essential
<chouga> dark_: tenta isso: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall cdbs devscripts dh-make fakeroot libxml-parser-perl check avahi-daemon -y
<chouga> Não irá faltar compiladores no seu sistema por uma vida. kk
<dark_> ok. estou instalando...
<chouga> dark_: Após este procedimento, tente prosseguir com a instalação novamente.
<alexandreFrade> Pessoal, testem o meu novo serviço, http://papo.in , quero saber o que acham
<CyL> dark_: vc est[a rodando o make no diretorio certo?
<dark_> sim estou
<dberg> nao leve a serio acentuacao. eu nao uso acentuacao por opcao ;)
<dark_> primeiro eu rodo o ./ configure
<dark_> agora ele está dando mensagem no final do ./ configure
<dark_> checking for TSC... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0 gobject-2.0 gtk+-2.0 libglade-2.0 libgnome-2.0 gnome-desktop-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0 libnotify gconf-2.0 libnm_glib) were not met:
<CyL> dark_: e por isso que nao existe um alvo pro make, deu erro na configuracao
<chouga> dark_: Você está na pasta que tem os arquivos para compilação?
<CyL> dark_: faltam algumas dependencias segundo essa mensagem de erro
<dark_> Isso mesmo, ele nem está criado o Makefile
<CyL> dark_: sem makefile nao ha como rodar o make
<chouga> dark_: Qual é o programa que queres instalar?
<dark_> Ele é bem simples, tsclient: é para conexão remota via TS.
<dark_> Tem ele .deb apenas para versões anteriores do Debian.
<chouga> Por que você não instala pelo apt-get?
<chouga> Pelo que me consta este software está nos repositórios do Debian.
<dark_> mais é apenas para squeeze e sid
<dark_> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=tsclient
<chouga> dark_: Dê uma conferida neste link: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/OTRS/Nao-consigo-instalar-tsclient
<chouga> http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/rdesktop
<Ernandes> usa o rdesktop
<chouga> Ao que tudo indica, substituíram um pelo outro.
<dark_> É seguinte galera, vlw pela força, não vou usar mais o tsclinet, vou fazer tudo pela linha de comando, ex:  #rdesktop -5 -a 16 -f 192.168.0.1:3390
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<dark_> Realizei uns teste aqui e deu tudo certo.
<chouga> Ao que tudo indica, substituíram um pelo outro.
<dark_> Entendi.
<ivanelson> Como faço pra configurar um MTA no Postfix?
<ivanelson> Eu uso o Trac. Quero configurar uma conta pra receber emails e partir desse email criar ticket no Trac.
<paladin_> ivanelson, já seguiu algum tuto no tio google ?
<ivanelson> paladin_: varios
<CyL> ivanelson: postfiz *eh* um mta
<ivanelson> paladin_: ainda não entendi como as coisas se encaixam...
<chouga> dark_: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Postfix
<ivanelson> CyL: Mas onde eu digo q ele deve receber email de conta X e então disparar um gancho(jah tenho).
<CyL> ivanelson: bom, desculpe, eu tenho pouca experiencia com mtas, achei que sua duvida era conceitual
<chouga> ivanelson: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Postfix
<chouga> ivanelson: http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/servidor-emails/instalando-postfix.html
<ivanelson> tipo, postfix vá na minha caixa de email(google,etc..) e receba meu email e em seguida execute um gancho pra mim
<CyL> chouga: Acho que ele ja instalou o postfix e quer que o mesmo faca algo sempre que receber email de uma determinada conta
<ivanelson> CyL: Eu instalei! consigo passar emails pelo prompt
<chouga> CyL: Por isso mandei a instalação e configuração.
<CyL> ivanelson: que tarefa vc quer executar no gancho
<ivanelson> O autor do plugin transparece facil configurar(https://oss.trac.surfsara.nl/email2trac/wiki/Email2tracMta)
<ivanelson> mas ainda  não caiu a ficha pra mim..
<ivanelson> CyL: em /etc/aliases -> mytrac: "|/usr/local/bin/email2trac --project=bananasoft"
<ivanelson> qdo executo esse cara na mão email2trac -project bananasoft < myemail.txt
<CyL> bananasoft...
<ivanelson> ele executa beleza e automaticamente pega o conteudo de myemail.txt e cria um Ticket no Trac.
<CyL> ivanelson: Como disse, n'ao tenho muita experiencia com mtas, quanto mais postfix
<dberg> hmmm, acoes do brasil estao muito baixas.
<Ernandes> as minhas tbemm
<dberg> VALE chegou a $12.94
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-26
<Raff> preciso instalar uma vm com ruindows pra rodar um software, o que voces recomendam virtualbox ou vmware ? eu uso fedora
<chouga> virtualbox
<Ricardo__> vmware nunca usei no linux
<Ricardo__> so no win
<Ricardo__> era bom
<Raff> eu ja usei os dois, confesso que achei mais facil usar virtualbox, mas vejo a varios usuarios de software livre usando vmware
<Jucelio> Olá , pessoal.
 * hggdh bites the Saucy bullet
<hggdh> heh. 1946 upgraded, 231 newly installed, 39 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<hggdh> Need to get 3,535 MB of archives.
<CyL> hggdh: Espetacular
<hggdh> CyL: e, aparentemente, na espantosa velocidade de 300KB/s... vai demorar 2 horas...
<CyL> hggdh: A matemática não bate, a 300kbps 3.5 giga deveria demorar mais
<alexandreFrade> Pessoal, testem meu novo serviço baseado em statusnet: http://papo.in
<Ernandes> kvm
<hggdh> 70KB/s, apenas 11 horas agora
<hggdh> ah, finalmente 5MB/s
<ilux> hggdh, estes ultimos dias está dificil alcançar a vel do link de conexão à internet
<hggdh> ilux: de fato... e eu estou mal acustumado...
<ilux> hum
<Jucelio> Olá
<Jucelio> Olá
<cesar2010> Preciso de ajuda... Alguém está disponível?
<cesar2010> Oi?
<cesar2010> alguém?
<Jucelio> cesar2010, em que posso ajudar ?
<cesar2010> Tive que atualizar a página não sei porquê...
<cesar2010> Bem o meu problema é que quando dou login na minha conta o launcher do ubuntu e a barra que mostra as horas e isso tudo não aparecem o que faço?
<Jucelio> cesar2010, hmm. qual a versão do seu ubuntu ?
<cesar2010> 13.04
<b4cKdOoR> cesar2010, vc ativou o compiz
<cesar2010> Pois eu sou muito novo no linux e não sei termos técnicos ou os programas que ele contem...
<cesar2010> *contém
<cesar2010> Mas se me puder dizer como se ativa eu vou tentar
<Jucelio> abra o terminal "ctrl+alt+t" e digite compiz
<cesar2010> ok
<cesar2010> tenho que voltar a atualizar a página... Que chatice -.- Já volto
<cesar2010> fiz o que vc disse e pús compiz no terminal o que deu foi o seguinte:
<cesar2010> cesarmartins@ubuntu:~$ compiz compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ccp compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ccp compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings compizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile     : unity compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: composite compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: composite compiz
<cesar2010> e não copiou tudo...
<cesar2010> portanto vou copiar o que acho que é a fonte do problema
<cesar2010> compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.  Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0 Compiz (opengl) - Fatal:
<CyL> !pastebin | cesar2010
<ubotu-br> cesar2010: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<cesar2010> Oh o que eu tenho que fazer é apenas colocar um link...
<cesar2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800425/
<CyL> cesar2010: vc tentou iniciar o compiz pela linha de comando?
<cesar2010> Sim
<cesar2010> Coloquei "compiz" (sem aspas) na linha de comandos
<CyL> cesar2010: bom, não é assim que funciona normalmente
<cesar2010> Hmmm... Então disseram-me algo errado...
<cesar2010> Ou então fui eu...
<cesar2010> Bem tenho que ir volto amanhã
<dberg> ok, acho que comecei a entender sbt. meh.
<lucas__> e ae galera beleza ?
<lucas__> estou com um problema para instalar o ubuntu como dual boot em um sony vaio svs1311l9es
<lucas__> ele usa UEFI como boot
<lucas__> atualmente ele esta com o windows 8 instalado
<lucas__> quando eu coloco o cd do Ubuntu o teclado trava  no meio da instalacao o.O
<lucas__> se eu desativo o UEFI para instalar o ubuntu
<lucas__> o note fica muito lento
<lucas__> alguem ja passou por um problema parecido ?
<lucas__> esse notebook é de um modelo espanhol
<cesar2010> Oi?
<homem_ita> bom dia, queria instalar a interface mate no ubuntu 13.04, como faço, ou uma dica pra outra interface q indicariam sem ser a unity?
<coxa> Bom dia... Alguem ai usa aquele scrip chamado conky ????
<iagocaran> Não utilizo, você está com problemas usando ele?
<coxa> iagocaran, o problema é esse não consigo usar cara...
<coxa> iagocaran, eu ja peguei varios materiais na internet mais sempre acontece uma novidade
<coxa> iagocaran, agora ele so fica default do lado direito do desktop eu mudo a configuração dele mais ele não muda.. essas coisas
<jhowmello> ola!
<iagocaran> Olá
<jhowmello> estou tendo algumas dificuldade em instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<iagocaran> Que tipo de dificuldades?
<jhowmello> meu hd era particionado
<jhowmello> eu usava o win 8
<jhowmello> qndo instalei o ubuntu na outra partição
<jhowmello> ele deu um probleminha no grub
<jhowmello> dae instalei grub custumize, acho q e esse nome
<jhowmello> e ele desmontou as minhas partiçoes
<jhowmello> ate ae ok
<jhowmello> eu aproveitei e instalei o ubuntu no hd todo
<jhowmello> mas ele nao inicia
<iagocaran> Ok, só um instante, estou procurando o guia que eu sempre uso
<jhowmello> legal
<jhowmello> vlw.
<iagocaran> Se você entende inglês, esse guia mostra certinho o que fazer
<iagocaran> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<iagocaran> Nem precisa entender muito do inglês já que tem imagens
<jhowmello> ahh
<jhowmello> blz
<jhowmello> intendo mto nao, só um basico msm
<jhowmello> brigadao ae irmao!!!
<iagocaran> Qualquer coisa pergunte
<jhowmello> foi esse ae msm q eu usei, dae
<jhowmello> ele desmontou as minha partiçoes...
<iagocaran> Faça a reparação padrão, não tem erro
<jhowmello> mas acho q nao segui o tutoria ao pe
<jhowmello> blz
<jhowmello> vlw ae cara
<jhowmello> brigadao!!!
<incruiser> Aloha galera do Rock n roll!
<romulo> bom dia
<iagocaran> Bom dia
<romulo> gostaria de saber como deixo o meu ubunto 13.0 portugues!
<iagocaran> Você vai abrir as "Configurações do sistema"
<romulo> language suporte?
<iagocaran> Acessa a opção Suporte a Idiomas
<romulo> isso ja fui ai!
<iagocaran> Se estiver listado escolhe Português (Brasil) e Aplicar a todo o sistema
<iagocaran> Se não estiver listado, clique em Instalar/remover idiomas...
<romulo> isso mesmo , ja fiz isso, mas ele nao altera
<romulo> continua em ingles os menus!
<iagocaran> Você reiniciou o computador depois de aplicar?
<romulo>  para mim tudo bem
<romulo>  mas para usuario final é um problema
<romulo> isso ja fiz
<romulo>  vou tentar novamente
<romulo>  brigadão pela força!
<iagocaran> Espera
<iagocaran> Mais uma coisa
<romulo> opa
<iagocaran> Configurações do Sistema > Contas de usuários
<romulo> ok
<iagocaran> Veja se o usuário desejado possui o Idioma definido como português
<romulo> haa cara era isso então
<romulo>  tava em ingles
<romulo> deu certo muito o obrigado
<romulo>  vc pode me tirar outra duvida?
<romulo> iagocaran, vc pode me tirar outra duvida?
<romulo> pessoal. bom dia! na instalaçao do ubuntu 13 eu defini uma senha no qual toda a vez que eu inicio o  ubunto ele solicita a senha para o S.O iniciar e carregar os arquivos de inicialização! como eu removo essa senha?
<hggdh> romulo: soa como se o disco está criptografado...
<romulo> isso mesmo
<hggdh> não há como tirar esta senha. No máximo poderias *trocar* a senha. Para retira-la, tens que reinstalar o sistema
<romulo> okok, como faço para tocar?
<hggdh> boa pergunta :-)
<romulo> kkk
<romulo> kk
<romulo> ok
<hggdh> vou procurar
<hggdh> romulo: (1) clique no Dash; (2) procure por 'disks'; clique no ícone; seleccione teu disco (provavelmente a partição 5, mas aonde / está montado); (3) verás uma opção para os parametros; selecione-a;(4) terás uma opção para trocar a senha
<hggdh> romulo: NÃO PERCA A SENHA -- se ela for perdida, a única opção é reinstalação do zero.
<romulo> okok
<romulo> muito obrigado
<romulo> vlw mesmo
<weder> opa
<weder> alguem on?
<weder> ubotu-br alguem ta on ae?
<ubotu-br> weder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> !alguem | weder
<ubotu-br> weder: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<incruiser> po queria trocar uma idéia sobre o PRISM lá nos States... alguém ai?
<weder> \o
<weder> incruiser, fae
<weder> dae*
<hggdh> incruiser: PRISM seria off-topic para este canal (apesar de afetar-me directamente)
<weder> queria saber mais sobre o lubuntu
<weder> tenho algumas maquinas mais antigas (pentium D com 1Gb de ram)
<coxa> Alguem poderia me socorrer.. meu ubuntu 12.04LTS  paro de iniciar.... ele simplesmente trava não faz mais nada... oque devo fazer???
<weder> coxa,  fsck
<weder> sabe usar?
<coxa> weder: ja dei esse comando
<weder> mas tu colocou a partição certa pra ele corrigir
<coxa> weder: fsck aonde eu estava /home/coxa
<weder> tenta da um fsck no sdba2 ou 3
<weder> da um fdisk -l
<weder> e veja as partições
<coxa> weder: eu to no live CD do fedora
<coxa> weder: sera que vai mostra?
<weder> no terminal
<weder> da um fdisk -l
<weder> ele provavelmente vai te dar
<weder>  tpw /dev/sdba1
<weder> e mais alguns
<coxa> [liveuser@localhost ~]$ fdisk -l [liveuser@localhost ~]$
<coxa> nao apareceu nada
<weder> tem que ta como root
<weder> onde eu trabalho usamos fedora 12 nos servidores das lojas
<weder> de vez em quando acontece isso
<coxa> weder: aonde posso postar o recado que apareceu aki??
<weder> qnd desligam errado
<coxa> weder: mais eu uso ubuntu cara..
<weder> sim sim
<weder> eu tbm uso ubuntu
<incruiser> hggdh: eu sei q não é o tópico, mas realmente afeta a todos nós...
<weder> ja fiz isso no meu pra recuperar
<coxa> weder: cara como faço para postar o recado que apareceu aki
<weder> não sei
<weder> sou novo aqui tbm =D
<weder> coxa,  tu ja tentou o vivaolinux
<weder> mas a principio seria assim
<weder> tpw
<coxa> Disk /dev/dm-0: 3221 MB, 3221225472 bytes
<coxa> outro Disk /dev/dm-1: 3221 MB, 3221225472 bytes
<coxa> mais tem muito mais coisas
<weder> tenta da um fsck no /dev/dm-0
<weder> vc consegue iniciar teu ubuntu pelo terminal?
<coxa> weder: cara ele começa iniciar normalmente so que no meio do boot ele trava...
<incruiser> pensei q num canal como esse seria um ótimo lugar pra se debater esse tema...
<coxa> weder: eu ate consigo entrar em outra sessão
<coxa> weder: mais não sei dar comando para iniciar o ubuntu no modo grafico
<weder> tpw
<weder> si tu consegue entrar no terminal
<weder> tenta dar um fsck la
<coxa> ok
<coxa> vou fazer assim cara
<weder> da um fdisk -l
<coxa> é entao
<coxa> vou reiniciar
<weder> e veja qual partição que provavelmente esteja o ubuntu
<coxa> ta
<weder> e tenta corrigir ela com fsck
<coxa> qualquer coisa ja volto
<weder> ok
<coxa> aki
<coxa> t
<coxa> ta
<coxa> ja volto
<weder> eu saio pro almoço as 13
<hggdh> incruiser: PRISM, infelizmente, nada tem a ver com Ubuntu (exceto de forma tangencial). Eu garanto que não estou preocupado -- já, a tempos, considerava PRISM & equivalentes como presentes.
<hggdh> incruiser: podes tentar arrastar os interessados para - #ubuntu-br-offtopic (que anda, atualmente, vazio)
<dberg> e', teclado tem que ter cabo. troquei o microsoft ergnomic keyboard wireless pela versao com usb.
<dberg> apenas a tecla de espaco e' um pouco pior.
<dberg> se ele tivesse teclas mecanicas como o model m ia ser o ideal.
<jhowmello> ola!
<jhowmello> como acesso a rede windows pelo ubuntu
<jhowmello> eu chego a ver os computadores q estao na rede, mas ao tentar acessar, ele requer uma senha
<jhowmello> como acesso a rede windows pelo ubuntu
<coxa> Alguem pode me ajudar meu ubuntu trava no meio do boot... e eu não estou conseguindo usar o comando fsck no live cd oque devo fazer ???
<Julinux> Coxa, qual mensagem aparece quando voce tenta digitar o fsck pelo live cd?
<coxa> Alguem pode me socorrer por favor ???? nao consigo arrumar meu ubunto ele continua travando na hora do boot.. ja fiz o comando fsdisk ea partição aonde está instalado o ubuntu e nada..
<matheus_carvalho> odosboa tarde a td
<matheus_carvalho> todos
<coxa> Alguem pode me socorrer por favor ???? nao consigo arrumar meu ubunto ele continua travando na hora do boot.. ja fiz o comando fsdisk ea partição aonde está instalado o ubuntu e nada..
<tiagoscd> coxa: você está rodando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> e qual o problema bem certo?
<coxa> tiagoscd: ubuntu 12.04 LTS e ele simplesmente trava na hora do boot... trava td
<coxa> tiagoscd: ele nao entra nem em outro terminal
<tiagoscd> coxa: mas ele trava desde que fez a instalação
<tiagoscd> ou começou depois de alguma modificação que fez?
<coxa> tiagoscd: nao ele tava normal ai eu estava instalando uns shell se nao me engano do conky ai mandei reiniciar o pc ai nao volto mais
<coxa> tiagoscd: ele antes estava entrando normal mais nem carregava o conky tava vendo como fazia para ele iniciar junto com o sistema.. mais ai teve reiniciar e ai nao voltou mais... so trava o grub tb nao aparece mais....
<tiagoscd> coxa: hum, e já tentou fazer a remoção dele?
<coxa> tiagoscd: cara para ser sincero nem pensei nisso...
<coxa> tiagoscd: como removo ele ??
<tiagoscd> coxa: acho que seria melhor analisar os logs pra ter certeza do que se trata
<tiagoscd> você precisa de um cd do Ubuntu e, por meio dele, montar a partição que contém os seus logs (diretório /var/log)
<coxa> tiagoscd: cara eu estou no live cd do ubuntu
<coxa> 12.04
<coxa> tiagoscd: olha esse tutorial eu fiz oque ele disse mais mesmo assim ele trava quando da o boot
<coxa> tiagoscd: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=410
<tiagoscd> coxa: faz o seguinte
<tiagoscd> abre o terminal e digita: fdisk -l
<tiagoscd> aliàs
<tiagoscd> sudo fdisk -l
<tiagoscd> copia a saída e cola em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> e manda o link
<coxa> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802069/
<tiagoscd> coxa: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<coxa> tiagoscd: ja digitei
<coxa> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802071/
<tiagoscd> coxa: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<tiagoscd> sudo chroot /mnt
<tiagoscd> depois que digitar esses comandos
<coxa> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802081/
<tiagoscd> você está dentro do sistema no seu hd mesmo
<tiagoscd> coxa: você está rodando ubuntu mesmo? o.o
<coxa> tiagoscd: bash 4.2
<coxa> sim
<coxa> cara
<coxa> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<coxa> o mesmo CD que instalei no PC
<tiagoscd> coxa: okay, esquisito
<tiagoscd> então digita aí estes comandos
<tiagoscd> apt-get update
<tiagoscd> apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<coxa> ok
<tiagoscd> pra ver se não tem nenhuma atualização pendente
<coxa> tiagoscd: olha esse erro   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802087/
<tiagoscd> coxa: se puder dá um
<tiagoscd> ls
<tiagoscd> e manda a saída
<coxa> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802091/
<coxa> tiagoscd: se eu der apt-get dist-upgrade -y ele vai atualizar a minha vers
<coxa> tiagoscd: se eu der apt-get dist-upgrade -y ele vai atualizar a minha versão do ubuntu para a 13.04 ne???
<tiagoscd> coxa: não
<hggdh> oooohhh, bad, bad disk!
<hggdh> coxa: dist-upgrade *não* muda de versão do Ubuntu
<coxa> hggdh: tendi...
<coxa> tiagoscd: então vc viu o erro que deu la na hora de digitar o comando ??
<tiagoscd> este conky é um vírus? ele instala até pasta na raiz do sistema o.o
<hggdh> coxa: tens certeza que este era um disco bom? /etc não aparece lá
<coxa> hggdh: sim.... tava rorando normal cara
<tiagoscd> hggdh: ele está no chroot, no próprio HD
<tiagoscd> deixou de funcionar depois que ele instalou um software
<tiagoscd> que possivelmente apagou a /etc :P
<hggdh> pois o /etc foi perdido, então
<coxa> tiagoscd: essa pasta do conky se nao me engano eu que coloquei ela la
<hggdh> tiagoscd: o que foi que instalaste?
<hggdh> coxa: ^
<coxa> hggdh: conky
<hggdh> coxa: de onde veio o conky?
<coxa> hggdh:  calma ai
<coxa> hggdh: vou mostrar o site
<tiagoscd> hggdh: do conkyeiro :P (não podia perder a piada, haha)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> coxa: no momento, tudo que posso dizer é que *TODAS* as configurações do teu sistema -- que vivem em /etc -- foram perdidas. Chances de recuperar o sistema são, agora, pequenas
<hggdh> coxa: podes recuperar teus dados, but kiss this install goodbye
<hggdh> e é por isto (pelo menos) que não consegues carregar o Ubuntu
<coxa> hggdh: ta eu to no live CD  do ubuntu... teria como recuperar por aki??
<hggdh> coxa: recuperar o que? Teus dados, sim. Teu sistema, provavelmente não (sem saber a configuração exacta)
<coxa> hggdh: cara eu tenho um backup do sistema que eu diz com APTonCD sera que com esse CD eu consigo recuperar???
<coxa> mesmo usando o live cd ?
 * hggdh não consegue compreender porque usuários (em geral) instalam coisas vindas de fora dos repositórios oficiais
<hggdh> coxa: mesmo usando liveCD. Eu, possivelmente, conseguiria recuperar o *meu* sistema. Mas o teu, via IRC...
<Julinux> Galera, se eu quiser fazer um backup incremental usando o xfsdump não seria. #xfsdump -l 1 -p 30 -f /media/backup/backup.1.dump /media/xfs ?
<coxa> hggdh:  então o negocio é reinstalar o ubuntu??
<coxa> hggdh: pq tb tenho coisas que nao posso perde la
<Julinux> o conteúdo da partição /media/xfs já foi alterada mas mesmo assim dá erro ao fazer o backup incremental
<iagocaran> coxa, Se reinstalar o ubuntu, peça ajuda para instalar o conky para não acontecer algo desse tipo
<hggdh> coxa: para o teu caso, eu fortemente recomendo. Assim como fortemente recomendo NÃO MAIS INSTALAR pacotes *fora* dos repositórios oficiais
<Julinux> hggdh, tem algo errado com o comando?
<joelwallis> Amigos, como posso mudar o shell padrão do meu Ubuntu 13.04 para o zsh?
<coxa> hggdh: pq cara???
<hggdh> outra -- só 'root' pode remover /etc. Logo...
<joelwallis> to tentando com "chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh" mas nao ta rolando
<Julinux> joelwallis, usermod -s /bin/sh usuario
<hggdh> Julinux: não sei, ru não uso xfs, lamento
<hggdh> joelwallis: só um instante
<coxa> hggdh: quer dizer invadiram meu pc ou fizeram um script para isso??
<Julinux> joelwallis, onde o usuário é o nome do usuário que você quer alterar o shell
<Julinux> tiagoscd, Usa XFS?
<joelwallis> Julinux: ja tentei, mas nao rolou. eu preciso fazer logoff pra funfar?
<joelwallis> vou tentar logar novamente pra ver se rola. volto ja
<hggdh> coxa: a maior chance é quechutaste o pau da tua própria barraca
<Julinux> Alguém aqui usa XFS?
<coxa> hggdh: mais cara como vou aprender se não for testando??
<Julinux> coxa, o certo é instalar uma VM e ir testando na VM pra não comprometer tua máquina
<hggdh> coxa: não disse para não testar. Mas tens que entender que alguns testes são potencialmente destrutivos.
<Julinux> joelwallis, eae, foi?
<coxa> hggdh: entendi...
<joelwallis> maravilhoso!!!
<joelwallis> esplendido!!
<joelwallis> zsh é coisa linda de DEus!
<joelwallis> Julinux: valeu!
<joelwallis> Julinux++
<Julinux> Rs' You're Welcome
<joelwallis> to usando o oh-my-zsh.. é mto delicia trocar de temas quando  vc ta de saco cheio com a cara do terminal
<joelwallis> to usando o af-magic.. huauhuha mto massa!
<joelwallis> ja mostra o branch do git.. status do index e staging area e tudo mais
<joelwallis> https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/wiki/Themes
<joelwallis> recomendo para quem passa mais da metade do dia nerdando no terminal
<Julinux> joelwallis, legal, já tinha conhecimento sobre a existência dele, mas nunca tive curiosidade de olhar
<Julinux> me parece ser bem legal
<joelwallis> eu conheci ele na drupalcampsp..
<joelwallis> um dos hackers que palestrou com a gente usava o zsh com o oh-my-zsh e o spm-13 (algo assim), que é uma personalização pesada do vim
<joelwallis> esse spm13 faz do vim algo tipo o sublime text
<joelwallis> https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim
<Julinux> joelwallis, show de bola
<joelwallis> aqui
<joelwallis> http://vim.spf13.com/
<coxa> hggdh: cara se eu copiar esse etc que ele cria para entrar no live e manda la pra raiz do meu hd será que nao funcionaria??
<Julinux> joelwallis, quer uma dica?
<joelwallis> até duas, se puder :D
<Julinux> ok, vou passar duas
<hggdh> @join #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Julinux> joelwallis, find /etc -iname *.conf | cpio -ov > /home/usuario/backup_confs_etc.cpio     ou     find /etc -iname *.conf | xargs tar cvf backup_confs_etc.tar
<Julinux> faça isso antes de mecher em qualquer arquivo de configuração, isso não se resumi apenas aos .conf, me refiro a todos os arquivos que for alterar, sempre faça backup!
<joelwallis> Julinux: legal esse comando. vou salvar aqui e ler a documentação de cada um, para saber o que fazem.
<joelwallis> eu sempre versiono tudo que faço.
<Julinux> joelwallis, muito bem!
<joelwallis> distribuo meus dotfiles em gists, repos no github e bitbucket, compartilho o que posso e bloqueio coisas sensíveis
<joelwallis> e uso puppet para organizar a zorra toda :P
<Julinux> o primeiro comando vai salvar tudo que o comando find encontrar em *.conf no diretório etc dentro do arquivo backup_confs_ec.cpio
<Julinux> e o segundo vai fazer a mesma coisa, mas vai salvar dentro do backup_confs_etc.tar
<hggdh> Julinux, joelwallis: pode-se, também, usar etckeeper
<joelwallis> n conheço. oq é?
<joelwallis> oq é um arquivo *.cpio?
<hggdh> o etckeeper cria hooks para o dpkg e outros, de forma que qualquer mudança e /etc é salva em um bzr (opcionalmente, git, ou outro
<hggdh> joelwallis: a extenção é apenas para ajudar, mas seria um arquivo criado com o comando 'cpio'
<Julinux> *.cpio é um arquivo de backup
<joelwallis> legal
<Julinux>  O cpio recebe uma lista de arquivos a ser agrupados. e empacota esses arquivos dentro de um único arquivo
<joelwallis> nao conhecia o etckeeper
<joelwallis> é um pacote?
<joelwallis> eu geralmente faço assim: pra coisas maiores (que ficam em repos no github, com varios arquivos e tal) eu uso o /opt (como por exmeplo, meu sublime-text-stuffs, que contem um script que fiz de instalação automatica para ubuntu/debian, configs de icones, etc).
<joelwallis> para coisas pessoais e simples, tenho um .gist no meu $HOME para deixa-las lá
<joelwallis> e to querendo fazer um puppet pra configurar meu desktop. como eu uso mtos apps de debug e desenvolvimento, tenho 2 notes e vivo formatando eles, é interessante automatizar isso :P
<joelwallis> alem de centralizar as configs dos servers de aplicações
<joelwallis> (mas isso sao outros 500)
<joelwallis> enfim, gostei da dica, mesmo. vou transformar isso num costume.
<hggdh> joelwallis: sim, é um pacote oficial. Normalmente mais usado em servidores (mas eu uso também no meu laptops)
<joelwallis> Julinux: https://gist.github.com/joelwallis/5869893 hueuheuhehueh
<dberg> hah, temos um canal offtopic. genial.
<Julinux> joelwallis, Rs, para essas coisas gosto de usar o evernote
<hggdh> dberg: sim, temos. Estava inativo por longo tempo, mas estamos tentando reactiva-lo
<hggdh> (na verdade, foi o incruiser que me lembrou do canal)
<dberg> bacana, estou la'
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<hggdh> boa tarde chouga :-)
<coxa> hggdh: ta ai??
<coxa> alguem saberia me dizer se o fedora tb seria um boa distro para iniciantes no linux ???
<JulioSaraiva> Coxa, nao
<JulioSaraiva> O Fedora é tipo o Debian, algumas coisas voce tem que fazer manualmente
<coxa> JulioSaraiva: blz.. pq ia baixar o fedora 18
<JulioSaraiva> E nao sei se é de seu conhecimento os gerenciadores de pacote do Fedora sao baseados no red hat, ou yum e rmp
<JulioSaraiva> Rpm
<coxa> JulioSaraiva: entendi.. não sabia cara
<JulioSaraiva> Mas nada muito dificil, se voce tem intimidade com terminal de comandos eu a conselho testar
<JulioSaraiva> A melhor forma de testar é instalando virtual box e instalando a distro na VM
<iagocaran> Existem configurações para melhorar a velocidade da VM? Ou só trocando o micro mesmo?
<coxa> JulioSaraiva: eu quero mesmo é usar o slackware
<coxa> JulioSaraiva: queria saber se eu baixar slackware-14.0-install-d1.iso eu consigo instalar ele ???
<JulioSaraiva> Rs, devagar a gente chega  lá
<hggdh> coxa: só tentando. Mas não conheço uma distro para linux tão fácil de usar quanto Ubuntu e derivados.
<hggdh> iagocaran: rode 'kvm-ok' em um terminal
<Ernandes> quem usa kvm?
<coxa> hggdh: entendi.. ou hggdh saberia me dizer se eu baixar somente o slackware-14.0-install-d1.iso eu vou conseguir instalar ele normalmente ???
<hggdh> coxa: teoricamente, uma ISO permitira a instalação. Mas o que é, ou deixa de ser, "normalmente" não sei.
<coxa> hggdh: é a instalação dele com a interface grafica
<hggdh> coxa: não tenho ideia. Eu uso Ubuntu, não slackware...
<coxa> hggdh: a tranquilo..
<hggdh> coxa: de forma geral, uma boa distro de Linux é aquele na qual nós nos sentimos bem. Isto é subjetivo, e a única forma de descobrir é tentando.
<coxa> hggdh: é entao cara vou baixar aki e instalar para ver como é o slackware
<hggdh> coxa: tudo bem. Só não espere muita ajuda deste canal :-)
<coxa> hggdh: é to ligado.. aki é mais ubuntu mesmo.. mais tranquilo cara.. qualquer coisa instalo novamente o ubuntu e o slackware em um pc virtual
<hggdh> coxa: pois é... este é um canal sobre o Ubuntu :-)
<coxa> xD
<Ernandes> aff
<dberg> sofrendo ai?
<Ernandes> procurando algo pra fazerr
<dberg> existem milhares de repositorios precisando de ajuda ;)
<Ernandes> haa
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<mietlic> Boa noite
<chouga> mietlic: Boa-noite!
<mietlic> alguem utiliza o eclipse no ubuntu?
<dberg> eu uso as vezes
<mietlic> maravilha
<mietlic> vc precisou instalar algumplugin?
<dberg> eu uso a versao que a google disponibiliza ou scala ide
<dberg> eles ja' vem com os plugins que preciso
<mietlic> quais são os plugins?
<mietlic> para desenvolvimento web
<dberg> ah, nao. so' uso eclipse pra java ou scala
<dberg> pra web? emacs ;)
<mietlic> hehe
<mietlic> to monstando um ambiente de desenvolvimento web
<mietlic> só falta os plugins do eclipse
<dberg> como assim?
<dberg> o que e' um ambiente de desenvolvimento web?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-27
<he_> hello
<he_> hellola
<he_> ola
<ivanbajr> ola
<he_> beleza?
<Jucelio> he_,  Beleza
<ivanbajr> beleza
<he_> alguem sabe como criar conta de gmail sem precisar de celular?
<he_> sim irmaos e voces
<he_> ????
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<mv_free> como posso recuperar minha senha do freenode?
<hggdh> mv_free: tens que conversar com o staff no #freenode
<mv_free> Obrigado
<hggdh> mv_free: esqueci de dizer... mas a lingua oficial lá é o ingles. E, ainda assim, te ajudaram :-)
<mv_free> hggdh: rapaz, eles falam PT, pois perguntei  e ja resolvi o problema
<hggdh> mv_free: não normalmente (tanto que tua resposta foi em Ingles). Mas provavelmente usaram google translate
<mv_free> hggdh: é verdade, a resposta foi em Ingles, vc esta certo
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa tarde a todos! Tenho uma questão sobre montagem. O Ubuntu monta unidades NTFS reservando ao usuário. Aqui, dois usuários usam o mesmo Xorg simultaneamente, sendo em assento local e outro em assento remoto por XDMCP. Como acabar com a exclusividade para uso da partição NTFS?
<AlexandreMBM> Pensei em configurar para o segundo usuário (XDMCP), mais experimente, um segundo ponto de montagem com montagem manual. Um mesmo dispositivo pode ser montado duas vezes e gravado simutaneamente?
 * AlexandreMBM vai almoçar e talvez demore a responder, mas ficará grato se receber atenção em suas questões. Ele lerá as respostas em breve.
 * AlexandreMBM voltou e só quer saber se alguém monta e usa o mesmo dispositivo duas vezes, em pontos de montagem diferentes.
<AlexandreMBM> (a conexão caiu e eu posso não ter lido respostas)
<Cristiano_Said> Boa tarde.........
<Cristiano_Said> tem algum uruguaio ai?
<Cristiano_Said> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Daniel___> galera me da uma forca, amanh vou colocar mais 1 pente de memoria, posso formatar o notebook agora e s[o colocar o pente amanha ou tenho que formatar ja com os 2 pentes
<Cristiano_Said> pode formatar agora e colocar depois.
<f3|iX> Daniel___, tranquilo.. pode formatar hoje.
<f3|iX> se fosse, placa de video, hd, placa mãe, processador, é melhor aguardar, mas a memoria só vai ajudar no desempenho XD.
<Cristiano_Said> Preciso de ajuda com meu squdi3, so preciso fazer cache das paginas, mas estou algum dias tentando e so me dá TCP_MISS.
<Daniel___> maravilha obrigado, galera mais 2 coisas, qual o melhor esquema de parti;'ao para usar no ubuntu 13.04 x64,  e e bom deixar marcado  atualizar enquanto instala
<Cristiano_Said> algume tem experiencia com o squid3 ai que possa me dar uma maozinha?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém usa o mesmo dispositivo (NTFS) montado duas vezes?
<Cristiano_Said> e sempre bom deixar tudo atualizado, eu baixei esse 13 e nao gostei, estava dando alguns bugs. ai preferi instalar o 12.04.2
<f3|iX> Daniel___, Bom, eu gosto de usar, uma pequena partição para swap, uma ext4 para dados e "\".  Sempre atualizado!
<Cristiano_Said> esta rodando bem. tirando esse squid que nao quer funfar
<Daniel___> 4gb de ram quanto de swap
<f3|iX> Daniel___, 2gb no max.
<Cristiano_Said> Ajuda com squid algum se habilita?
<Cristiano_Said> Ajuda com squid algum se habilita?
<Cristiano_Said> Ajuda com squid algum se habilita?
<AlexandreMBM> Cristiano_Said, nunca usei. (cuidado com flood)
<Daniel___> 30 gb para a raiz, 2gb para o swap e o resto para home ta bom assim
<Cristiano_Said> alguem no canal deve ter um squid3 instalado! sera possivel que niguem tenha i squid funcionando ai?
<f3|iX> Daniel___, perfect!
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, eu penso a swap segundo o que normalmente tenho precisado. Estou errado? Ela deve ser muito folgada? Ou deve ter um tamanho de cálculo específico?
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, sim claro, você poderia fazer algo mais detalhado por necessidade mas, como hoje 2gb não é tanta coisa assim acho que é bacana trabalhar com ela mais folgada. Agora para calcular esse numero especifico já teria que dar uma pesquisadinha...
<Daniel___> brigado pessoal  ate, mais depois de instalado eu volto pra resolver o problema de bateria abrax a todos
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, aqui a swap tem 1,5 GB. São 2 GB. Só com bugs , acho, tem usado mais 700 MB de swap.
<AlexandreMBM> * são 2 GB de RAM
<AlexandreMBM> * ... acho, tenho usado mais...
<f3|iX> Daniel___, Opa... até mais e boa sorte.
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, ele já não leu.
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, mais que 2 gb?
 * AlexandreMBM está reescrevendo.
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, kkk eu vi depois XD
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, aqui a swap tem 1,5 GB. São 2 GB de RAM. Só com bugs (ou seja, quando tem), acho, tenho usado mais 700 MB de swap.
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, aqui é 4gb rola tranquilo. com 2gb de swap.
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, então isso aqui está ou será que a swap deveria usar um "tamanho mágico" específico, para ficar melhor (mais rápida)?
<f3|iX> ,
 * AlexandreMBM suspeita que f3|iX nem chega a usar a swap.
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, mas, a swap pega os gb da sua HD e não da sua memoria, então ta tranquilo. ;)
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, eu sei, e só quando falta em RAM. Pelo menos é assim aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe em qual arquivo configuramos as montagens automáticas de unidades do Ubuntu? Alguém usa mais de um ponto de montagem para a mesma unidade simultaneamente?
<AlexandreMBM> Como montar NTFS compartilhando-a para todos os usuários da máquina e impedir que desmontem-na?
<mv_free> qual o arquivo de Log no Ubuntu ? tipo para RedHat seria tail -f /var/log/mensage
<AlexandreMBM> mv_free, /var/log/dmesg ?
<AlexandreMBM> mv_free, existem outros em /var/log que podem interessar.
<mv_free> AlexandreMBM: Obrigado, este é real time ?
<AlexandreMBM> mv_free, sim. Pode não ser exatamente "realtime", no sentido estrito. Não sei.
<AlexandreMBM> mv_free, ls /var/log
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, Obrigado pela explicação, não sabia que utilizava apenas após o cosumo total da memoria.
<mv_free> AlexandreMBM: Obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, é o que acontece aqui. Mas, depois que ele começa a usar, tenta fazer algo inteligente, para manter em RAM os programas mais ativo.
<AlexandreMBM> *ativos
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre minhas perguntas:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-resolvido-como-montar-parti%C3%A7%C3%A3o-ntfs-para-usu%C3%A1rio-restrito
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que preciso fazer umask=000
<AlexandreMBM> Mas eu não gostaria de montar sempre e automático com o fstab.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu preferiria montar sob demanda, como hoje já está, só que bloqueando para desmontar e fazendo umask=000. Falta descobrir onde configurar esses automáticos no Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> Suspeito que seja em arquivos XML do Fuse.
 * AlexandreMBM caiu há menos de 10 minutos e pode não ter lido respostas a suas últimas questões. Por gentileza, retome a conversa, se ela existiu.
<iagocaran> Alguém sabe se tem algum jeito de exibir o nome do usuário ao lado da engrenagem? (Ubuntu 13.04)
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, engrenagem?
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, onde, isso?
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, se for no canto superior direito, para logout, sim, tem como.
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, por XDMCP, aqui, não mostra, mas localmente, em ttyX, sim, mostra.
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, não lembro onde é a configuração, mas lembro que ela existe e é fácil de fazer (gráfico).
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, aqui, o nome permite "trocar entre" os três usuário da máquina.
<AlexandreMBM> iagocaran, ah! Já não sei se o que falo aplica-se apenas ao 12.04.2, que é o Ubuntu que uso.
<\0xDMR> mas que bosta sao essas?? http://freecode.com/projects/ubuntuce http://ichthux.com/
<\0xDMR> UHASHUHUAS
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, tem nada de bosta com o ichthux. Ele nem pode ser acusado de ser "mais uma" distro. Não é uma distro. É um conjunto de complementos para o Kubuntu.
<\0xDMR> hmm
<\0xDMR> mas mano, serio, soh digo isso aki pq se nao ninguem diz =D , se alguem fizesse uma distro com o nome algo como "ubuntu ateu'z distro' kkk iria ter um monte de crente la falando merda...
<\0xDMR> na verdade nem me importo
<\0xDMR> tava mais pra trollar mesmo... mas de fato eh isso ae
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, é possível que o ubuntuce siga a mesma linha. Não deu pra perceber.
<\0xDMR> ai eu pra futucar na verida vo la e falo q isso eh uma bosta
<\0xDMR> aushua
<\0xDMR> ai tem duas opinioes, uma onda vc vai falar sobre ele ser isso ae, um conjunto etc, ser uma distro legal q deu um trmapo loko pra desenvolver
<AlexandreMBM> Se tiverem falhas técnicas, normal.
<\0xDMR> e outra com o argumento religioso
<\0xDMR> aushhuhusa
<AlexandreMBM> Repito: não são distros.
<\0xDMR> eh lixo demais isso
<\0xDMR> pra que a necessidade de uma distro crista asuhsauhas
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, não tem um "argumento" religioso.
<\0xDMR> sim
<\0xDMR> se nao compreendeu o que eu quis dizer tudo bem
<\0xDMR> ...
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, tem um opção para facilitar a instalação de um conjunto de programas e tema.
<\0xDMR> massa
<\0xDMR> uma merda mesmo
<\0xDMR> negocio eh focar em desenvolver software
<\0xDMR> nao ficar reinventando porcaria
<\0xDMR> ASUHUHASUH
<\0xDMR> nao eh nem a roda mais
<hggdh> \0xDMR: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<\0xDMR> hggdh: sim estou soh sendo ironico
<\0xDMR> desculpa...
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, não tem ninguém reinventando coisa. Está muito claro que o sistema é um Kubuntu.
<hggdh> \0xDMR: não estás apenas sendo ironico...
<\0xDMR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVTn6dWMQ2A
<\0xDMR> uma musica...
<\0xDMR> AlexandreMBM: mas eh, ta eh legal desenvolver algo etc
<\0xDMR> mas eh descenessario sim se for olhar de um ponto de vista, digamos mais geral
<\0xDMR> temos distro de tudo que eh tipo
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, estou sem som, por XDMCP.
<\0xDMR> seria legal desenvolver algo fora do normal
<\0xDMR> hm
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, então não há por que não ter uma personalização para facilitar o desktop de um cristão, caso este faço questão.
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, seria como desenvolver scripts para uma secretaria, para um Estado etc.
<\0xDMR> eh ridiculo, minha opiniao...
<\0xDMR> mas eh bom desenvolver coisas assim, bom pra praticar (nao que eu seja um expert)
<hggdh> OK. Agora basta de discutir religião.
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, eu não sou budista e não acharia ridículo os budistas fazerem semelhante. Pelo contrário, é um exercício de inteligência: facilitar o que pode ser facilitado.
<\0xDMR> kk AlexandreMBM voce usa qual distro?
<\0xDMR> sim claro que eh legal
<hggdh> segundo aviso. Basta de religião.
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<\0xDMR> mudei de opiniao
<\0xDMR> auhshuas namoral
<\0xDMR> eh , partindo desse ponto de vista..
<AlexandreMBM> \0xDMR, não cheguei ao ponto de de discutir religião. Você deve estar discutindo com um fantasma, então.
<\0xDMR> AlexandreMBM: na verdade achei que nem estava discutindo asuhahu
<\0xDMR> estava conversando apenas asuhsa
<\0xDMR> serio
<\0xDMR> como pessoas normais... sei la..
<hggdh> \0xDMR, AlexandreMBM: a p'roxima vez que um dos dois escreverem 'religião' aqui resultará em um nute
<\0xDMR> sobre linux e etc
<hggdh> mute*
<\0xDMR> eu vou programar auhshuaa
<\0xDMR> estou no modulo do nucleo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu escrevi uma única vez, e não foi discutindo aquele assunto objeto de um possível mute.
<\0xDMR> (to pagando, zua...)
<\0xDMR> pagando de coder
<hggdh> \0xDMR: é uma boa idéia. Por favor, vá
<\0xDMR> kkk
<\0xDMR> hggdh: desculpa se ofendi etc...
<hggdh> \0xDMR: leia as regras do canal, por favor
<\0xDMR> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Até mais a todos. Ficarei away.
<\0xDMR> AlexandreMBM: flws
<AlexandreMBM> \away
<\0xDMR> hggdh: CHALALAA ai chessus chemdeuspai sarava religiaonz kkk
<hggdh> csmute \0xDMR
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, só uma curiosidade, pra você eu estava discutindo no mesmo nível dele?! Quero só conhecer você um pouco, através desta pergunta.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, não estava no mesmo nível, nem de perto. Mas são necessários dois para uma discussão
<hggdh> ou seja. não devemos alimentar um troll
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado. Volto a ficar away.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: só para complementar: eu tinha a sensação de que isto ia acabar em moderação. Tentei evitar via aviso. Obviamente, não funcionou :-(
<hggdh> (não da tua parte, é claro)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, OK. Um curiosidade técnica. De IRC. Outro assunto.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: shoot
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o comando csmute é um alias?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você errou ou ele aparece mesmo, para o canal?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: sim, é um alias que eu criei. Deixa minha vida mais fácil :-). E eu errei, esquici de prefixar um "/"
<hggdh> *esqueci
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, entendi. Dúvida sanada. Obrigado.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: com /csmute, o comando não é echoado, apenas os resultados
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, outra: você viu minhas questões de mais cedo, sobre pontos de montagem etc?
<hggdh> não
 * hggdh olha o backscroll
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: este NTFS deveria ficar montado continuamente?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu preferiria que não. Se fosse para ficar montando continuamente eu até desenrolaria sozinho, com um pouco de Google, usando fstab, acho.
<hggdh> sim, via fstab
<hggdh> vou ter que procurar. Já faz tempo que não tenho um NTFS para montar...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu não queria alterar demais o comportamento do sistema. O outro usuário, um senhor já com alguma idade (meu pai), já está habituado ao comportamento padrão. Eu gostaria que nada mudasse para ele. Daí me veio a ideia de fazer um ponto de montagem para mim, ou configurar umask=000 no udev/fuse.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou pesquisando a última opção, atualmente. Não cheguei a testar as montagens simultâneas, mas me parece que não seria seguro mesmo, em termos de consistência, sem lá.
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: montagens simultãneas não me soam como seguras
<hggdh> chouga: boas
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pois é. A mim também não. Por isso eu vou procurar ver como configurar umask=000 no comportamento padrão. Isso deve ser no udev, acho.
<hggdh> sim, provavelmente no udev
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, demorei muito para lembrar o termo "udev". Só lembrava "auto", "fuse"...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acabo de ver no Google o termo "udev rules".
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, coisa assim: http://www.monperrus.net/martin/automounting+usb+flash+drives+on+linux+with+udev+and+pmount
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pode ir deixando comigo.
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
 * AlexandreMBM caiu há menos de 10 menos e pode não ter lido mensagens deste canal. Por favor, volte a se dirigir a ele, se for o caso.
<AlexandreMBM> * há menos de 10 minutos
<ServicesLuto> É possível copiar um programa no ubuntu para outro computador sem ter o instalador?
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, com cada programa seria diferente.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, seria melhor ver como baixar os pacotes para instalá-los na segunda máquina.
<ServicesLuto> O problema é que não tem tais pacotes para download ou o instalador.
<ServicesLuto> Então pensei em copiar tudo para o outro computador.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, não lembro os caminhos, mas tem um utilitário que faz isso: vê o estado do sistema de pacotes da máquina alvo, guarda em arquivo descritor, e, com base nessa descrição, na máquina conectada, baixa os pacotes adequados para uma instalação ou atualização consistente na máquina alvo.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, de que software estamos falando?
<ServicesLuto> É um programa de uma boate.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, ele é para GNU/Linux ou Windows?
<ServicesLuto> Gostaria de copiar ele para outros dois computadores que temos.
<ServicesLuto> Linux.
<ServicesLuto> Ela roda na versão 10.alguma coisa.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, qual é a licença dele?
<ServicesLuto> Temos ele para rodar em 5 máquinas, mas atualmente só utilizamos em duas.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, não tem site?
<ServicesLuto> Não.
<ServicesLuto> Um colega me falou que o ubuntu salva todos os pacotes em: /var/cache/apt/archives
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, solicite suporte ao desenvolvedor.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, pacotes de instalação DEB. Mas é temporário. São apagados com apt-get clean.
<ServicesLuto> É aí que fica complicado, não temos mais contato com o desenvolvedor.
<ServicesLuto> Então não é possível?
<AlexandreMBM> Possível é. Mas tem algumas questões. Pode ser complicado. Eu não me proponho a esmiuçar um suporte desses, até porque é um programa proprietário e eu não quero arriscar estar prejudicando um desenvolvedor. O correto é você procurar contato com ele. Não porque não fazê-lo. Se você tem 5 licenças, deve ser possível receber os binários para as instalações que são devidas.
<AlexandreMBM> ServicesLuto, por favor, não vamos continuar. Da minha parte, é isso que eu lhe disse.
<AlexandreMBM> * não há porque
<ServicesLuto> hehehehehe
<ServicesLuto> Tranquilo =D
<ServicesLuto> Aloha.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pesquisei os *.rules e não achei algo com umask. Acredito que vi tudo. Agora vou ler documentações.
<AlexandreMBM> *algo com umask, nem mode.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém lembra onde estão os XML de configuração do ConsoleKit?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não existem aqui:
<AlexandreMBM> /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules OU
<AlexandreMBM> /lib/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<AlexandreMBM> Nenhum "*permissions.rules".
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: deixe-me ver o meu sistema
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: 80-udisks.rules e 80-udisks2.rules falam de NTFS
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, curiosidade: como descobriu tão rápido, isso?
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: fui para /lib/udev/rules.d, and mandei um 'grep -i ntfs *'
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não conhecia o grep nessa forma. Muito obrigado.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas não vai ser o caso, esse .rules.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh:
<AlexandreMBM> alexandre$ grep -i mode * | grep -v battery | grep -v libmtp | grep -v ^95 | grep -v ^77 | grep -v ^40
<AlexandreMBM> nada
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh:
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não sei o que estás a procurar, mas no meu sistema (13.10) tive 60 hits
<AlexandreMBM> grep -i =\"sd *
<AlexandreMBM> esse sim, parece que terá coisa mais útil
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, aqui também teve muitos hits, mas não era o caso
<hggdh> ah
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu já perguntei muito por um comando que faça isso que esse grep, nessa forma faz... obrigado!
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, tinha visto parecido dentro do Git.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não sei fazer o mesmo com o find. Sabe se dá?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: 'find' procura por arquivos (nome do arquivo), não conteúdo
<hggdh> como 'find / -name "*.udev*"'
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, isso busca dentro dos arquivos?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: grep procura por strings (ou REs) no conteúdo de arquivos
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pois é
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu pensei que o find tinha uma forma que enxergasse dentro dos arquivos
<hggdh> não...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, é capaz do "lugar correto" para a configuração ser nos XML do ConsoleKit para o udisks.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: pode ser, eu não acompanhei as mudanças
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu preciso redescobrir o local do arquivo
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: mas não consigo imaginar onde, no consolekit, isto estaria
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, como permissão. Lembro que eu tive de alterar uma permissão lá, para todos os usuários poderem montar as unidades sem necessidade de senha.
<hggdh> ah
<rcbdesigner> passe livre para estudantes no RS foi aprovado pelo governador
<rcbdesigner> pelo meno em Porto Alegre até onde soube.. não sei se tem mais capitais
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, negócio é dois: eu quero que a gravação esteja para todos, quando a unidade já está montada; e eu quero que a unidade só possa ser desmontada com garantias de que não está em uso.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: "não estar em uso" -- como poderias garantir isto? Eu, pessoalmente, não vejo como. Um umount não vai funcionar se a unidade estiver, neste momento, em uso.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, meu último grep tem 21 hits mas nenhum lida como mode=
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: : mas o disco pode estar "em uso" por que -- de tempos em tempos -- ele é acessado
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sim...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu mesmo poderia ver como "bloquear para desmonte", depois de montada.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, outra coisa que queria aprender seria simplesmente abrir diálogos em outro cliente X.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu comecei aquele detector de logins do qual lhe falei dias atrás.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas só estou me empenhando nele na medida em que vou "precisando".
<hggdh> heh. Eu dei uma olhada no X a uns 20 anos atras, achei extremamente prolixo, e nunca mais olhei de volta...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, se eu tivesse como dialogar com os outros clientes X ativos para a máquina, estaria muita coisa resolvida por aqui. Deve ter, mas o que tentei não funcionou.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, marcos e fabio estão usando. marcos vai desmontar, mas é avisado de que fabio pode estar usando. Ou: marcos vai suspender a CPU, mas é avisado de que fabio pode estar conectado (por XDMCP, SSH, XDP etc).
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: quanto ao primeiro -- é mais simples deixar o sistema ligado -- se não estiver em uso, o consumo deve ser pequeno (todas as minhas máquinas ficam ligadas 24x7)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, assim eu poderia deixar a decisão para marcos e fabio — "que não são doidos!" — a respeito do outro. Sem bloqueios.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: quanto ao segundo -- é uma boa opção, e algo que faz falta
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não se trata de uma empresa. Um CPU realmente consome um bocado. A CPU daqui eu estimo em 300W, no mínimo. Não pelo valor nominal da fonte, mas que a CPU realmente deve puxar.
<AlexandreMBM> *mas pelo que a
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: 300W é um valor *muito* alto. A placa de vídeo poderia consumir assim, quando os GPUs estão em uso. Mas uma CPU moderna deveria consumir por volta de 10W se não estiver em uso
<hggdh> e 10W já é um valor alto
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, outra coisa. Um "bug". Digamos que localmente tenha um X em tty7, outro em tty8. E remotamente tem um XDMCP (não sei se implica, na realidade). Se o X em tty7 encerrar a sessão, o X em tty8 parece que fica órfão, o monitor local apaga, a máquina fica inoperante. Só volta se por SSH eu reiniciar o lightdm, o que ocasiona a perda da sessão em tty8.
<hggdh> isto soa como bug
<hggdh> mas não sei se o XDMCP necessita de um terminal físico. Eu acho que não.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, um QuadCore. Só ele já puxa 90 ou 95W, parece-me.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: 90W em 100% de uso
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, realmente eu não considerei placa de vídeo onboard e desligada.
<hggdh> se a máquina está idling, o consumo deveria ser muito menor.
<hggdh> 300W... a máquina estaria, basicamente, fervendo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, rodo o boinc. Imagino uma média de 60%.
<hggdh> ah!
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, menos, provavelmente.
<hggdh> bem... o boinc vai usar 100% de CPU. E, dependendo da versão e placa de vídeo, também vai usar as GPUs
<hggdh> neste caso, sim. A CPU estará, todo o tempo, em 100%
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não. Está limitado. Vamos considerar 50% em 2 núcleos.
<hggdh> OK
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que deixei desativado para a GPU, por questões de aquecimento.
<hggdh> :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou falando e olhando para o htop
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e fiz as configurações de limitação
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> vou para casa. Estarei AFK durante a 'próxima hora
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, com tudo que pode ser corrigido, acho razoável considerar que a CPU, com 2 HD's, estão puxando, então, pelo menos 120W.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, até mais
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não é em /usr/share/polkit-1/actions
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, também não achei algo determinante em /etc/polkit-1/
<dberg> ok scala, o cerebro fritou. o que temos de novo em #ubuntu-br?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, chegou? Por favor, veja http://soosck.wordpress.com/2011/01/19/improved-udev-rule-arch-linux/. Mas não encontro um /etc/udev/rules.d/10-my-media-automount.rules no Ubuntu.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: n~ao com este nome. Mas o conteúdo do site dá umas ideias do que procurar
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, é. Mas está me ocorrendo que /usr/lib/udisks/udisks-helper-fstab-mounter por certo faz o trabalho sem perguntar por "descrições" padrões em arquivo. Será?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que vou usar esse arquivo do site, modificado. Na pasta /etc/udev/rules.d ficam os "extras" do administrador local.
<zerocool> boa noite
<zerocool> instalei i ubuntu 13.4 no meu notebook e toda vez que ligo da primeira vez ele trava
<zerocool> ai tenho que reinicia-lo ai ele funciona
 * AlexandreMBM vai jantar
<Known_problems> fazer o upgrade da versao 10.04  para 13.04  é suicidio ??
<AlexandreMBM> Known_problems, eu não consegui fazer para o 12.04.
<AlexandreMBM> Known_problems, está muito "mestiço"?
<AlexandreMBM> Known_problems, aqui estava.
<hggdh> Known_problems: da 10.04... primeiro tens que upgrade para a 12.04, depois para a 12.10 e, finalmente, para a 13.04
<Known_problems> ops. correcao.... eh da 11.04 para 13.04
<hggdh> Known_problems: pior. 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<hggdh> mais rápido instalar de novo
<Known_problems> aff ...
<Known_problems> com o CDs das versao ajuda ? mais rapido ?
<hggdh> <shrug/> não sei. Vai ser demorado de qualquer maneira
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, informações úteis em #482501 e #453605.
<AlexandreMBM> *  informações úteis nos bugs #482501 e #453605
<ubotu-br> bug 453605 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #482501 Make default mount umasks configurable" (affected: 49, heat: 184) [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453605
<Known_problems> me se fu....
<AlexandreMBM> * bug #453605
<ubotu-br> bug 453605 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Make default mount umasks configurable" (affected: 49, heat: 184) [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453605
 * AlexandreMBM não sabia o comportamento do bot.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: a palavra 'bug' seguida de um número ativa o bot. assim como 'debian bug' seguida de um número
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, como saber o resto das opções do bot?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o problema com os bugs acima é que são tão antigos que a infraestrutura já mudou
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pensei nisso. Talvez não exista mais o devicekit-disks nos Ubuntu atuais mas algo equivalente, que não use arquivos de configuração. Observe, naquele patch, que o umask está no código em C.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, observe que um dos bugs é solicitando possibilidade de configuração...
<AlexandreMBM> ... apesar de que falam em removíveis.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não sei se /sys/fs/fuse/connections significa alguma coisa nessa busca.
<AlexandreMBM> achei assim:
<AlexandreMBM> cd /lib/udev/rules.d/
<AlexandreMBM> grep -i uaccess *
<AlexandreMBM> a partir de https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:Udev
<AlexandreMBM> "Use of 'uaccess' instead of GROUP and MODE?"
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules tem linhas com GROUP="disks"
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acontece que um usuário apenas com seu próprio grupo monta e usa as unidades normalmente
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, nenhum dos usuários em questão está no grupo disks, aliás
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-28
<AlexandreMBM> Coisa que eu não conhecia:
<AlexandreMBM> /lib/systemd/system
<AlexandreMBM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, parece que encontrei:
<AlexandreMBM> isso realmente não é a resposta, mas informação útil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319047&p=8270947#post8270947
<AlexandreMBM> e depois isso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319047&p=10217513#post10217513
<AlexandreMBM> estaria no código do udisks...
<AlexandreMBM> Mas é possível que se possa alterar a chamada do udisks.
<AlexandreMBM> O utilitário udisks recebe --mount-options
<AlexandreMBM> Quem chama o udisks para o Nautilus?
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que udisks é hoje o que era o devicekit
<pelorildo> opa... boa noite. pessoal que tem notebook aí, com sistema de híbrido de placas de video
<pelorildo> conseguem usar ubuntu numa boa? a saída hdmi funciona legal?
<pelorildo> *sistema híbrido de placas de video
<JMILK> alguem fala portugues?
<JMILK> Ahh boa noite :-)
<JMILK> Galera uso um Dell D630 que da varios erros no boot to usando ubuntu 13.04
<pelorildo> meu notebook é del vostro 3500 e tem uma placa intel e uma nvidia
<pelorildo> o ubuntu reconhece logo a intel
<pelorildo> quando ligo hdmi na tv, p ubuntu até reconhece a tv e tal
<pelorildo> mas nada de imagem ou som na tv
<pelorildo> me parece que quem gerencia o hdmi é a nvidia e não a intel
<pelorildo> nossa amiga nvidia parece estar cagando a andando o linux, não tem driver que controle esse "esquema" híbrido
<pelorildo> alguém sabe de algo aí? como usar driver nvidia E utilizar a saída HDMI corretamente?
<Emilio_Eiji> pelorildo, nou uso notebook hibrido mas consigo utilizar hdmi com som normal no pc...
<Emilio_Eiji> estou usando o elementary os mas é a mesma coisa...
<ivanbajr> placa grafica
<ivanbajr> NVIDIA Corporation: GF116 GeForce GTS 450
<ivanbajr> Instalando o PPA
<ivanbajr> Abra o terminal (você ainda tem medo de usar o terminal?) clicando em CTRL + ALT + T e digite os comandos abaixo:
<ivanbajr> View Raw Code?
<ivanbajr>     sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ivanbajr>     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ivanbajr>     sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ivanbajr> Ubuntu 13.04 sem audio hdmi
<ivanbajr> Boa noite senhoras e senhores,
<ivanbajr> Estou tendo o prazer de ver meu Ubuntu 13.04 funcionando com sucesso porém, um ítem que me chama a atenção.
<ivanbajr> Ao tentar plugar meu notebook pela porta HDMI ao meu televisor, a imagem funciona ok mas o audio não rola. Ao tentar configurar ele em configurações de som percebi que meu hardware hdmi não está disponivel entre os hardwares.
<ivanbajr> Solução: Eu tive esse mesmo problema. Baixe
<ivanbajr> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+files/oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201304261252~raring1_all.deb
<ivanbajr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<ivanbajr> instale e reinicie que volta a funcionar.
<pelorildo> ivanbajr, não tenho medo e já instalei os drivers da nvidia. mas a coisa só piora
<pelorildo> ele fica com resolução baixa não permitindo aumentar
<sagat> boa noite ,  eu estou usando o xubuntu 13.04 quero instalar o gnome
<sagat> o caminho por um acaso é        sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<sagat> ja que foi esse o comando que digitei depois de ter pesquisado pelo google foi a informaçao que me veio
<sagat> porém não estou tendo exito
<sagat> achei que era algo relacionado a pacotes que nao existiam na maquin
<sagat> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sagat> nano /etc/apt/sources.list^x era para sair
<sagat> depois mandou executar o update
<sagat> e por fim , novamente sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me dizer se o  caminho que fiz está correto ?
<sagat> e as partições estão dando dding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/sagat' failed: Operation not supported.
<sagat> sou novo por aqui ,
<sagat> pq ninguem conversa aqui
<sagat> ei
<sagat> isso aqui é vdd mesmo
<sagat> pq o mirc acabo a tantos anos
<sagat> hora algumas pessoas respondem
<Jucelio> sagat, é verdade
<Jucelio> sim
<sagat> hora nao
<sagat> sei
<Jucelio> sagat, so que tambem so novo aqui
<sagat> vc é um virtual
<Jucelio> não vou dar pitacos
<Jucelio> rsrs
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> vc é humano
<Jucelio> o não ele descobrio
<sagat> que linux vc usa
<Jucelio> Ubuntu
<Jucelio> 13.04
<sagat> se importaria de me dar uma força no reservado ou poderia ser aqui mesmo
<sagat> jogo limpo
<Jucelio> aqui
<Jucelio> quem sabe, mais alguem aprende com seu erro, tendeu ?
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> descupe , estou tentando aprender as regras ja que tenho pouco tempo para navegar em laser mas ai vai
<sagat> eu estou rodando o xubuntu 13.04
<sagat> usando o grub com o windows 7 ja que sou programador delphi , enfim
<sagat> o que está pegando é que o xubuntu não está montando as partições ntfs
<sagat> ja que estou tentando converter meus códigos delphi para o lazarus
<sagat> oque posso fazer para ter acesso a esses dados
<Jucelio> deixa eu intender, você está no Xubuntu, e está tentando acessar o windows 7 correto ?
<sagat> to tentando acessar as partições , na verdade só preciso acessar uma partição para pegar um código
<sagat> fiz assim
<sagat> sudo mount -t dev/hdax /mnt;windows
<Jucelio> tente assim ntfs-3g /dev/hd? /mnt/windows     no caso "?" pode ser 1,2,3,4 depende do seu pc
<Jucelio> afff o cara saiu
<Jucelio> rsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Jucelio, é osso...
<AlexandreMBM> Jucelio, boa noite
<Jucelio> AlexandreMBM, boa noite.
<AlexandreMBM> Jucelio, no Xubuntu não teria montagem automática de unidade?
<Jucelio> não sei, não entendo muito. do Xubuntu, sou usuario novo em Linix
<Jucelio> Linux
<Jucelio> AlexandreMBM, fui ao google, buscar informações para passar para nosso amigo. que me deixou no vaco
<Jucelio> rsrsrs
<Jucelio> AlexandreMBM, ei você conhece algum mmorpg para linux ?
<GuilhermeCunha> normalmente aparece o nome das outras parti??es e para acessa-las ? somente dar um clique que o sistema monta automaticamente
<Jucelio> GuilhermeCunha, no Ubuntu é assim.
<AlexandreMBM> Jucelio, sei nem o que é isso. Adivinho que aqueles jogos de RPG.
<Jucelio> rsrrrs
<AlexandreMBM> GuilhermeCunha, no Xubuntu faz isso também?
<Jucelio> AlexandreMBM, "Multipalyer Massive Online Role Play Game" ou algo assim.
<GuilhermeCunha> AlexandreMBM, deve fazer tb
<GuilhermeCunha> chama o nautilus via terminal e verifica
<GuilhermeCunha> AlexandreMBM,
<AlexandreMBM> GuilhermeCunha, sem Nautilus, que digo. Só com o gerenciador do Xubuntu mesmo.
<GuilhermeCunha> nunca usei xubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> O sagat estava perguntando por Xubuntu, e fiquei curioso.
<AlexandreMBM> A montagem no Nautilus é uma facilidade e tanto!
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<DBB> bdd
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe como descubro o umask que fora usado numa montagem?
<ferox> Ae galera, tudo bem?
<ferox> bom dia a todos
<ferox> Alguém da comunidade sabe por onde anda a Ursula da Canonical? Ela meio que sumiu daqui né?
<ferox> Tava precisando falar com ela! Não tenho o talk dela!
<Leo___> Utilizo processador 64, ainda assim o recomendado para a versão 13.04 é a 32?
<Leo___> ?
<ferox> Leo___: bom, se a tua máquina suporte 64, vc tem bastante memória, use o 64. Com certeza! Vai fundo!
<Leo___> Ok, muito obrigado pela resposta!
<Leo___> Na realidade eu já uso a 12.04 64, mas me causa curiosidade o fato de sempre ser recomendada pelo site a versão 32
<Leo___> tenho um Dell XPS i5, 8gb ram
<ferox> Leo__: Vai fundo! Use o 13.04 para 64bits.
<Leo___> ok, muito obrigado ferox
<ferox> Leo__: que isso amigo, estamos aqui para ajudar. Sempre!
<Leo___> Abraços, até a próxima
<ferox> Leo__: até!
<hggdh> csop
<Ernandes> o vida
<ivanbajr> Estou procurando um trabalho para meu filho
<ivanbajr> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2787948/cv.pdf
<Ernandes> é de onde?
<ivanbajr> joão pessoa -pb
<Ernandes> humm longe
<Ernandes> sorry
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> mas grato
<ivanbajr> teclas de onde?
<Ernandes> sp
<Nighthallen> galera instalei o laptop mode tool do ubuntu 13.04 e ja dei o comando para ativar
<Nighthallen> ele fica ativado direto agora?
<ivanbajr> sp
<Nighthallen> não preciso fazer mais nenhum comando?
<ivanbajr> teria de ver parentes em sp
<Ernandes> eu se que semana passada abriu uma vaga de estagio em ti na empresa
<ivanbajr> tens e-mail de contato da empresa?
<Nighthallen> é melhor instalar a ultima versão do kernel estavel ou esperar que sai nas atualizações automaticas do ubuntu?
<hggdh> Ernandes, ivanbajr: por favor levem esta nversa para #ubuntu-br-offtopic, ou PVT
<ivanbajr> ok
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Thiago_> boa tarde
<Oliveira_Borges> boa tarde
<Guest54176> estou com problema
<Guest54176> postei em vários fórums mas ninguém conseguiu me ajudar
<Oliveira_Borges> Diz ai
<Oliveira_Borges> nao sou expert
<Oliveira_Borges> sei algumas coisas, rs
<Guest54176> instalei um aplicativo windows no ubuntu 13.04 q uso na empresa
<Guest54176> instalei via wine
<Guest54176>  esse aplicativo tem uma base de dados em rede windows
<Guest54176> não consigo acessar a base de dados
<Guest54176> sabe como eu faço?
<Oliveira_Borges> o aplicativo esta funcionando ?
<Oliveira_Borges> normalmente ?
<Guest54176> sim, está
<Oliveira_Borges> entao o problema eh na configuracao do acesso a base
<Oliveira_Borges> qual erro aparece?
<Guest54176> não consigo localizar o servidor
<Oliveira_Borges> esse eh o erro que aparece ?
<Guest54176> esse é o problema
<Guest54176> não aparece
<Guest54176> não aparece erro
<Oliveira_Borges> voce consegue ver a MAQUINA-LINUX atraves do WINDOWS ?
<Oliveira_Borges> e vice e versa
<Guest54176> no linux eu consigo acessar a rede windows de boa
<Guest54176> mas o contrário não
<Guest54176> ja fez alguma coisa assim Oliveira_Borges ?
<Oliveira_Borges> <>-Guest54176-<>: entao, voce tem que enxergar o linux atraves do windows
<Guest54176> como faço isso?
<Oliveira_Borges> voce tem que mexer em algumas confiugracoes do linux que nao me recordo agora, mas apos voce exergar as maquinas dos dois lados, ai voce tenta usar o programa novamente.
<Oliveira_Borges> Faz umas pesquisas no google que vc vai encontrar facilmente, te cheio na internet.
<Oliveira_Borges> Eu nao me lembro agora aonde eh que tem que mudar as opcoes, mas eu sei que eh na parte de redes ou firewall
<Oliveira_Borges> configuracoes de rede*
<Guest54176> obrigado
<Oliveira_Borges> .: Guest54176 :., conseguiu ?
<Creto> irtigor, bom ver que você anda por aqui também
<Oliveira_Borges> -=[Guest54176]=-, tai ?
<Guest54176> ainda não
<Guest54176> mas vou procurar uma solução
<Creto> Guest54176 é legal mesmo esse nick hehehe
<Oliveira_Borges> =@>Creto<@=, sabes mexer com mssql ?
<Creto> não amigo e para te falar a verdade devido a tartarugaNET que tenho aqui nem o Linux estou usando, mas porque você não abre um tópico no http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ ?
<Oliveira_Borges> So estava quernedo trocar umas ideias
<Oliveira_Borges> nada alem.
<Creto> Oliveira_Borges, hum
<Creto> é infelizmente o fera nisso no forum ubuuutnu PT não anda por aqui hehehe
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<keulio> ola
<keulio> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu no windows 8
<keulio> nao estou conseguindo
<chouga> keulio: Me dê um minuto, ok?
<chouga> keulio: Vou pesquisar e lhe passo os links.
<keulio> blz
<keulio> obrigado
<chouga> keulio: Queres fazer dual-boot, certo?
<keulio> sim
<allan_> alguem pode me ajudar a gravar o cd do ubuntu?
<chouga> keulio: Podes me passar a configuração do seu micro?
<allan_> parece nao caber no cd de 700 mb
<chouga> allan_: Qual é a sua dúvida?
<allan_> não consigo gravar o 13.04 no cd.....falta espaço
<Emilio_Eiji> allan_, mas nao eh m dvd?
<chouga> allan_: O Ubuntu 13.04 cabe APENAS EM DVD.
<chouga> allan_: Ou num pendrive, é claro.
<Emilio_Eiji> allan_, como o chouga disse colocá-lo em um eu acho a melhor solução...
<allan_> entendi.......em um dvd...não tinha prestado atenção.....foi mal...e quanto aos drivers....tenho um note da sti....será que vai funcionar tudo???vou colocar ele lado a lado com windows 7
<chouga> allan_: Qual é a configuração do notebook?
<keulio> so um momento
<keulio> procesador dual core
<keulio> 4 G de memoria
<keulio> system 64 bits
<keulio> algo mais ?
<allan_> chouga....pentium dual core......2 ghz de ram
<keulio> um HP
<chouga> keulio: Segue os links com "suas" respostas...
<chouga> keulio: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<chouga> keulio: http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dual-boot-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu-12-10-uefi/
<chouga> keulio: http://sejalivre.org/como-fazer-dual-boot-entre-o-windows-8-e-o-ubuntu/
<chouga> allan_: Detalhe mais o seu hardware como o keulio  fez.
<allan_> foi mal.....um sti is1412....2 g de ram...pentium dual core 2ghz t4400....hd de 300gb....hdmi....
<allan_> windows 7 pro
<chouga> allan_: Já veio com o Windows 7 PRO?
<allan_> acabei de formatar ele....ja tava con o win7.....nao sei qual veio de fabrica
<chouga> allan_: E funciona o Windows 7 de maneira satisfatória?
<allan_> sim....tava travando..dando uns erros de tela azul.....ai colokei o xp.....usei um tempo bom...uns 3 meses....depoiis de erro de tela azul...unmoutable boot volume....ai formatei agora....e to pensando em colocar o linux junto pra se der pau ter o linux ainda
<chouga> allan_: Entendo... posso lhe dar uma dica?
<allan_> claro
<chouga> allan_: Não instale o Ubuntu 13.04.
<allan_> pesado?
<chouga> allan_: Instale o Ubuntu 12.04.2.
<allan_> tenho o 12.04
<chouga> allan_: Comparado com o Windows 7 o Ubuntu 13.04 é muito leve.
<xGrind> ubuntu com 2gb de ram?
<xGrind> allan_, recomendo o xubuntu 12.04 por ser mais leve e estavel
<allan_> xubuntu?
<chouga> allan_: Entretanto, o Ubuntu 12.04.2 será uma escolha mais sensata.
<xGrind> allan_, Ubuntu com xfce. -> www.xubuntu.org
<xGrind> dê uma olhada
<chouga> allan_: Lembrando que o Ubuntu 12.04.2 é MUITO diferente do Ubuntu 12.04.
<allan_> entendi....qual a diferença do xubuntu pra o ubuntu?
<xGrind> Ubuntu usa unity. xubuntu usa xfce. é bem mais leve
<xGrind> eu tenho 2gb de ram aki, e prefiro xubuntu. vou por mais 2gb, mas continuar com o xubuntu
<allan_> entendi....tem os mesmo programas?
<chouga> não
<chouga> allan_: Mas, como o seu micro suporta o Ubuntu, instale ele.
<allan_> o 12.04.2 é diferente do 12.04?ja usei pelo cd o 12.04
<chouga> O Xubuntu é focado em micros com pouco poder de processamento.
<chouga> allan_: Sim, é bem diferente.
<allan_> e a questão de drivers?terei algum problema?
<allan_> peois no site da sti nao tem drivers pra linux
<chouga> allan_: Não, fique tranquilo.
<xGrind> xubuntu é a mesma coisa que ubuntu. oq muda é o ambiente grafico. você pode instalar os mesmos programas, e ficar mais leve.
<chouga> allan_: O Ubuntu 12.04.2 instalará tudo automaticamente.
<xGrind> allan_, eu tenho libreoffice, Ubuntu one, brasero, vlc. tem central de programas igual ubuntu. faz o teste aí
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<allan_> vou testar...ja estou baixando
<allan_> agradeço pela ajuda por enquanto...valew mesmo
<xGrind> \o
<allan_> to baixando o ubuntu studio pra testar tambem
<xGrind> allan_, Ubuntu studio tb usa xfce, mas tem muito programa ja instalado. é bom se você mexe com edição de imagens, sons.
<allan_> mecho com photoshop
<allan_> é a mesma coisa?so muda os programas que vem?
<chouga> allan_: Tente imaginar o Windows xp e o Windows 7.
<chouga> allan_: É a mesma essência, mas não é a mesma coisa.
<allan_> mas na hora de instalar,essas coisas,é tudo igual?
<chouga> allan_: Sim, parecidos.
<allan_> pq pelos programas o ubuntu studio vai ter mais utilidade pra mim
<chouga> allan_: PARECIDOS.
<xGrind> allan_, olha o xubuntu http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<xGrind> nao sao parecidos. é a mesma coisa
<xGrind> ambos usam central de programas
<chouga> xGrind: Não xGrind, não são.
<xGrind> chouga, entao me diz a diferença
<chouga> xGrind: Como disse, PARECIDOS.
<chouga> xGrind: Em nenhum momento falei que não haviam semelhanças.
<allan_> qual compensa mais pra mim,uso photoshop,de vez em quando editor de audio e video...compensa o ubuntu normal e instalar os programas separados ou studio?
<chouga> xGrind: É obvio que há semelhanças, um é baseado no outro.
<chouga> allan_: Photoshop não é um programa para Linux.
<xGrind> chouga, elementary é baseado no ubuntu; mint é baseado no ubuntu; pearos é baseado no ubuntu. Xubuntu é Ubuntu
<xGrind> allan_, você pode usar Gimp no lugar do Photoshop, ou pelo wine
<allan_> entendi....digo q uso editor de imagens,audio e video.....
<eliezerb> allan_, para audio tem o Adacity
<eliezerb> Audacity*
<allan_> é melhor o studio ou o normal e instalar os programas?
<xGrind> allan_, pra photoshop você opde usar gimp; pra coreldraw você pode usar inkscape
<Cristiano2> não estou conseguindo instalar o ububtu com o windows
<chouga> allan_: Eu prefiro instalar o Ubuntu e depois os programas.
<xGrind> e depende. no studio você ja vai ter tudo instalado, mas vai ter varios programas q você nao vai usar.
<allan_> entendi
<eliezerb> É melhor instalar o que precisa, e evitar ter vários softwares fazendo "peso" extra na máquina
<chouga> xGrind: Xubuntu não é o Ubuntu.
<Cristiano2> Alguem me ajude, nãos ei nada sobre linux
<xGrind> chouga, Ok (y)
<chouga> Cristiano2: Qual é a sua dúvida?
<eliezerb> btw Boa tarde pessoa, primeira vez por aqui
<eliezerb> pessoal*
<chouga> xGrind: Queres provas?
<victor|BR> eliezerb, Boa Tarde! Primeira vez nesse canal tbm! =D
<eliezerb> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<chouga> xGrind: Ubuntu 12.04.2 e Xubuntu 12.04.2 tem a mesma estrutura?
<eliezerb> Então começamos por aqui victor|BR
<eliezerb> hehe
<victor|BR> Valeu! =D
<chouga> xGrind: Bem vamos ver o kernel: Ubuntu 12.04.2 = kernel 3.5
<chouga> xGrind: Já XuBuntu 12.04.2 = 3.2
<chouga> xGrind: Quer mais?
<chouga> xGrind: Ubuntu 12.04.2 foi adicionado suporte ao UEFI, já o Xubuntu....
<chouga> xGrind: Tem certeza que é a mesma coisa?
<chouga> xGrind: Por que são tão diferentes então?
<chouga> xGrind: Fora as atualizações, Ubuntu recebe MUITO mais atualizações que Xubuntu.
<chouga> xGrind: Por que? Não são iguais?
<chouga> xGrind: Enfim, pesquisa um pouco mais antes de escrever...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<eliezerb> chouga, preciso de uma indicação de livro
<eliezerb> Ou material
<eliezerb> Sou um usuário doméstico, uso Ubuntu fazem alguns anos já
<eliezerb> Mas queria adquirir um conhecimento um pouco mais técnico
<eliezerb> Existe algum material que tu recomende...
<eliezerb> Estou aqui com Linux for Dummies, mas é uma edição de 2001
<eliezerb> Um pouco old
<chouga> eliezerb: Primeiramente, parabéns pela sua iniciativa.
<chouga> eliezerb: A wiki do Ubuntu-BR será de grande ajuda.
<chouga> eliezerb: Muito páginas contidas lá fui eu que escrevi.
<eliezerb> chouga, então acho que cheguei na pessoa certa
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<eliezerb> Já abri aqui
<chouga> eliezerb: Também sugiro que baixes esse e-book: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<chouga> eliezerb: Ele é muito bom para quem está iniciando.
<eliezerb> Hehe
<eliezerb> chouga, não são tão iniciante assim
<eliezerb> Mas vou dar uma olhada, as vezes fico pensando que no processo de aprendizagem talvez tenha deixado algo para tras
<eliezerb> E sobre contribuições?
<chouga> eliezerb: Estou me referindo a iniciante em estudos sobre Linux.
<eliezerb> Ahh entendi
<eliezerb> hehe
<eliezerb> Desculpe
<chouga> eliezerb: Como assim contribuições?
<eliezerb> chouga, contribuições de códig
<chouga> eliezerb: O que tem?
<eliezerb> chouga, faz tempo que estou procurando alguns projetos para colaborar
<eliezerb> chouga, tem algum espaço na Wiki pra projetos que precisem de desenvolvedores
<chouga> eliezerb: Sempre
<chouga> eliezerb: Ontem mesmo recebi um e-mail de uma pessoa pedindo auxílio em que área ajudar...
<chouga> eliezerb: Hoje ele faz parte do time de documentação do Ubuntu, como eu.
<chouga> eliezerb: Existem diversas áreas para atuar, qual você mais gosta?
<eliezerb> chouga, atualmente eu estava contribuindo na tradução de alguns documentos do webplatform.org
<eliezerb> chouga, mas como faço parte de um grupo de usuário aqui em Santa Catarina
<eliezerb> chouga, estou buscando algo mais direcionado
<eliezerb> chouga, na parte de desenvolvimento
<eliezerb> chouga, Gosto de todas hehe. Gosto de desenvolvimento, mas sei também que documentação é algo importante principalmente em softwares open source
<chouga> eliezerb: Temos o Time de Desenvolvimento.
<eliezerb> chouga, a página esta quebrada http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDesenvolvimento
<chouga> eliezerb: Teve até uma reunião essa semana.
<eliezerb> chouga, :(
<chouga> eliezerb: Como disse, sempre há espaço para mais contribuições.
<chouga> eliezerb: Toda wiki do UBuntu-BR foi feita por voluntários.
<chouga> eliezerb: É natural que hajam erros, como há.
<Oliveira_Borges> alguem ai que sabe de sql ?
<eliezerb> chouga, quebrada no sentido que não há uma página do time de desenvolvimento.
<chouga> eliezerb: Muita coisa ainda precisa ser feita, assim como muita coisa já foi feita.
<chouga> eliezerb: Eu sei, está no papel ainda...
<allan_> chouga,baixei o cd do 12.04.2 e gravei a iso....mas ela nao abre.....tem algo que preciso fazer?
<eliezerb> ChanServ, ahmm
<eliezerb> chouga, qual seria o passo então para ingressas em um destes times?
<chouga> eliezerb: Vou lhe passar os links...
<eliezerb> chouga, Ótimo. Muito obrigado!
<chouga> eliezerb: Olha a pagina do Time de desenvolvimento (em desenvolvimento).
<chouga> eliezerb: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Desenvolvimento
<eliezerb> ChanServ, Esta página precisa de amor. haha
<eliezerb> chouga, Esta página precisa de amor.
<chouga> eliezerb: viu?
<chouga> eliezerb: Quem sabe você pode dar um pouco do seu?
<eliezerb> chouga, sim :). E a propósito, muito bom o guia que tu me enviou
<chouga> eliezerb: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao/Membros
<eliezerb> chouga, Posso sim :) Vou criar uma conta aqui na wiki e já lhe dou um ping
<chouga> eliezerb: Este guia é para o Time de Documentação, mas 99% dos passos são iguais, independente do time.
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<allan_> acho q o arkivo do site do ubuntu ta com pau
<chouga> allan_: Como assim?
<allan_> agora foi
<eliezerb> chouga, Prontinho. Estou devidamente registrado na Wiki
<chouga> eliezerb: Agora, crie uma conta no Launchpad e assine o Código de Conduta do Ubuntu.
<chouga> eliezerb: Tudo isso está no link que lhe passei.
<eliezerb> chouga, Tenho uma conta lá, andei reportando uns bugs. Mas deixa eu conferir
<Emilio_Eiji> chouga, qq um pode fazer parte de time?
<chouga> Emilio_Eiji: Sim, qualquer um.
<Emilio_Eiji> legal =)
<Emilio_Eiji> estou fazendo o cadastro =)
<eliezerb> chouga, Nunca achei que ia precisar usar o que tinha aprendido sobre PGP nas aulas de Segurança em Sistemas
<eliezerb> hehe
<chouga> eliezerb: Rs... PGP é uma tecnologia muito boa
<eliezerb> chouga, Pois é. Mas na aula ficou aquele clima, nunca vou usar isso em toda minha vida
<victor|BR> eliezerb, nisso de 'nunca vou precisar', eu tbm não estudei que a pilha ia pros endereços mais baixos quando aumentava e precisei saber disso num desses wargames
<victor|BR> tudo é necessário um dia
<victor|BR> =p
<eliezerb> victor|BR, Está fazendo seu cadastro também?
<victor|BR> eliezerb, agora não dá, tô no trabalho acessando meio escondido... hehehe
<victor|BR> mas assim que chegar em casa vou me cadastrar!
<eliezerb> victor|BR, Que ótimo.
<eliezerb> chouga, Tudo pronto!
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém já usou udisks-glue?
<chouga> eliezerb: Agora, se inscreva no time de sua preferência, ou times.
<chouga> eliezerb: Isso é feito pelo Lauchpad.
<chouga> eliezerb: Vou lhe passar os links.
<eliezerb> chouga, Ok, me inscrevi no de Documentação já
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Tudo certo no seu cadastro?
<chouga> eliezerb: Clicando em "join team" você manda um requerimento para o time pedindo sua entrada.
<chouga> eliezerb: A partir dai é só esperar eles aprovarem ou não.
<chouga> eliezerb: O mesmo vale para todos os outros times do Ubuntu.
<eliezerb> chouga, Beleza
<chouga> eliezerb: Ah, eles vão recusar sua entrada se você não estiver assinado o código de conduta.
<eliezerb> chouga, Já assinei ;)
<chouga> eliezerb: Ok, então é só esperar.
<chouga> eliezerb: Em média eles respondem em 24 horas.
<eliezerb> chouga, Sabe se tem algum grupo de desenvolvedores
<chouga> eliezerb: Sim, nós tivemos uma reunião essa semana.
<chouga> eliezerb: Só não sei se é formal, entende?
<chouga> eliezerb: Vou pesquisar...
<eliezerb> chouga, Beleza ;) Vou resolver algumas outras coisas aqui. Qualquer coisa da um ping. Obrigado pelo help!
<chouga> eliezerb: Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<eliezerb> chouga, Antes que esqueça... Seu nome é?
<chouga> Raphael Martins
<eliezerb> chouga, Foi uma honra. Abraços
<chouga> eliezerb: A honra foi minha. Abraços.
<victor|BR> chouga e eliezerb, gravei aqui para fazer em casa. Obrigado também! =D
<chouga> victor|BR: Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<Oliveira_Borges> alguem ai conhece de sql ?
<victor|BR> Oliveira_Borges, posso tentar. Qual a dúvida?
<Emilio_Eiji> eliezerb, desculpe a demora
<Emilio_Eiji> estou enviando a chave agora
<victor|BR> [desculpa, mas o canal offtopic tá quase vazio, vai ser só essa msg e quem quiser me responde por PVT!] Algum programador home office total (fora da cidade da empresa)? Quero tirar algumas dúvidas...
<friday_> pessoal quero exportar highlights do okular para um arquivo.txt assim como é possível no kindle
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem eu falei aqui no canal que enfrento um problema de assentos (seats) do X ficarem órfão e a tela apagar, sendo a utilização da máquina recuperável por SSH, com reinício do LightDM e a perda dos seats (tty8 e tty9) órfãos. Algo assim.
<AlexandreMBM> Se alguém se interessou e quer testar, avaliem e participem comigo dos seguintes relatos de bug. Ainda vou lê-los e participar deles com calma. Acabei de encontrá-los, não muito facilmente.
<AlexandreMBM> bug 903194
<ubotu-br> bug 903194 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "multiseat not set up correctly" (affected: 5, heat: 28) [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903194
<AlexandreMBM> bug 1075125
<ubotu-br> bug 1075125 in Light Display Manager "Multiseat: only first seat session is marked as "active" in ConsoleKit" (affected: 3, heat: 16) [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075125
<AlexandreMBM> bug 1175938
<ubotu-br> bug 1175938 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Lightdm fails to display login screen" (affected: 1, heat: 6) [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175938
<AlexandreMBM> bug 1192842
<ubotu-br> bug 1192842 in systemd (Ubuntu) "logind loses track of sessions when multiple sessions share a VT" (affected: 1, heat: 6) [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192842
<AlexandreMBM> bug 1195762
<ubotu-br> bug 1195762 in Mir "Feature request: support multiseat on a multi-head single card" (affected: 1, heat: 6) [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195762
<AlexandreMBM> São esses quatro.
<AlexandreMBM> Podem não tratar da mesma coisa. Pelo menos os dois primeiros parecem ter relação com o problema que identifiquei.
<AlexandreMBM> Li o inglês muito rapidamente.
<AlexandreMBM> (Ah! São cinco. Percebi agora.)
<chouga> friday_: Dê uma olhada, pode ser útil:  1195762 in Mir
<chouga> *http://docs.kde.org/stable/pt_BR/kdegraphics/okular/okular.pdf
<hggdh> bug 1195762
<ubotu-br> bug 1195762 in Mir "Feature request: support multiseat on a multi-head single card" (affected: 1, heat: 6) [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195762
<AlexandreMBM> Eu considero uma falha grave... por isso pedi toda essa atenção do canal.
<noslin> pessoal me ajudem ai
<chouga> noslin: Pode "dizer".
<noslin> instalei o wordpress no ubuntu, e td estava funcionado bem
<noslin> mas agora, estou recebendo o erro 500, e no log do apache aparece error em alguns arquivos php do wordpress
<chouga> noslin: Pode ser que ajude: http://www.sistema-online.com/como-resolver-erro-500-internal-server-error-wordpress/
<chouga> http://www.escolawp.com/2009/07/como-resolver-o-problema-internal-server-error-no-wordpress/
<chouga> http://www.plulz.com/erro-500-no-wordpress
<chouga> http://www.origiweb.com.br/suporte/erro-500-internal-server-error
<noslin> de uma olhada aqui http://pastebin.com/amWR4Qt8
<Emilio_Eiji> eliezerb, consegui fazer o cadastro =)
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Show!
<eliezerb> Emilio_Eiji, Tenho aula daqui a pouco, mais além conversamos, deixei o canal salvo aqui
<Emilio_Eiji> opaaa tranquilo...
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém conhece chat simples para Xserver ou rede local?
<AlexandreMBM> O "Pessoas por perto", do Empathy, funciona.
<AlexandreMBM> Só tem um problema. Por certo, como os usuários estão na mesma máquina, o apelido do outro aparece duplicado na lista de contatos.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele faz as duas detecções mas no final corrige a ligação. Tanto faz clicar um ou outro, o chat funciona sem mais contratempos.
<AlexandreMBM> Se o apelido (contato) é adicionado a um grupo, vão as duas entradas para o grupo. É uma coisa só, uma ou outra. Falam com a mesma pessoa, que é a outra.
<AlexandreMBM> Estamos na mesma máquina.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu suponho que um terceiro cliente faria triplicar.
<AlexandreMBM> Por exemplo, estou eu e alan. Então na minha lista tem alan e alan, e na lista dele tem alexandre e alexandre.
<AlexandreMBM> Se entrasse um alberto, ainda na mesma máquina imagino que ficaria:
<AlexandreMBM> minha lista: alan e alan e alan + alberto e alberto e alberto
<AlexandreMBM> lista de alan: alexandre e alexandre e alexandre + alberto e alberto e alberto
<AlexandreMBM> lista de alberto: alexandre e alexandre e alexandre + alan e alan e alan
<AlexandreMBM> Parece bug do Emphaty!
<f3|iX> Boa noite. Estou com dúvidas sobre o Time de Tradução, alguém poderia ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> f3|iX, foi respondido?
<f3|iX> AlexandreMBM, ainda não, + estou conversando no ubuntu-br-doc acho que vou conseguir minhas resposta, obrigado, minha duvida é sobre as listas do time.. nao intendi essa parte direito =/
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-29
<incruise1> boa noite a tdos
<Marcos_> boa noite
<Marcos_> alquém aqui?
<Marcos_> alguem presta serviço
<Marcos_> quero instalar ubuntu com raid1 via software
<Marcos_> alguém faz, quanto cobra
<Marcos_> olá
<Marcos_> ninguém faz isso
<Known_problems> como que defino a inicializaçao de algums aplicativo, na inicializaçao apos o login. ?
<Known_problems> tipo, skype...
<Known_problems> no ubuntu 10.04
<Known_problems> ops, 13.04
<Known_problems> ja encontrei, aplicativos de sessao
<Known_problems> algum app notificador de e-mails , para ubuntu 13.04 ?
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite ou bom dia a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Agora, há pouco, fui ligar a máquina e preciso de correções no /home.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que perdir arquivos, com isso. Tem como recuperá-los.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguns arquivos de dentro dos profiles do Firefox.
<AlexandreMBM> E até um shell script que tinha criado hoje. E outros, de projetos Git, um Makefile.
<AlexandreMBM> * Tem como recuperá-los, será?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu vi /var/log/boot.log
<AlexandreMBM> O shell script que perdi não parece estar registrado lá, aliás.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que o testdisk faria. Mas nem vou tentar.
<Guest62100> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<samurai_black> Bom dia ed Sábado para TODOS. :)
<Celsinho> igualmenteee ...
 * samurai_black *de
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> !ping Ricardo__
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ping Ricardo__' not found
<samurai_black> Alguem ai já deu uma testada no Ubuntu 13.10?
<samurai_black> Tava pensnado em usar o Lubuntu 13.10, mas, esperar até sair que é melhor...
<Celsinho> não entendi, este seu esperar até sair, !
<samurai_black> Celsinho: Digo, até o Final Release, entendeu agora?
<Celsinho> yes ...
<samurai_black> Celsinho: usando o que ai ultimamente como OS primcipal para uso pessoal?
<marcelomauro> Bom dia
<marcelomauro> Existe como diminuir a quantidade de página rolada quando usamos o terceiro botão do mause?
<marcelomauro> esse comportamento muito me incomoda pois uso muito este recurso.Ao usa-lo a página avança aos saltos e não suavemente
<CRISTIAN_> oi
<CRISTIAN_> boa tarde povo
<CRISTIAN_> tem alguem ai?
<CRISTIAN_> to precisando de ajuda
<CRISTIAN_> mas e rapidinho
<CRISTIAN_> qual e o comando para configurar os logs do ubun tu?
<CRISTIAN_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<CRISTIAN_> e so uma duvida
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, seueu
<CRISTIAN_> oi
<CRISTIAN_> mano
<CRISTIAN_> pode me ajudar?
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, se eu puder ajudar...
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, Qual é a sua dúvida?
<CRISTIAN_> to meio perdido no chat aqui uheuhe
<CRISTIAN_> ta recebendo minha msg?
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, estou sim :)
<CRISTIAN_> ah ta
<CRISTIAN_> tipo
<CRISTIAN_> tem um comando no ubuntu, que configura o que registra nos LOGS ne?
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, Logs de que mais especificamente?
<CRISTIAN_> e um arquivo
<CRISTIAN_> que fica registrado as aplicações
<CRISTIAN_> ouvi falar desse comando mas nao sei como faz
<CRISTIAN_> parece que e possivel editar o que vai pros logs e o que nao vai
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, Isso acho que foge do meu conhecimento, mas já já alguém lê a sua dúvida e responde
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, Desculpe, não saber como ajudar hehe ^^
<CRISTIAN_> beleza irmao
<CRISTIAN_> há, vc sabe o comando para baixar pacotes de driver?
<CRISTIAN_> to com problemas no wi-fi do notebook
<CRISTIAN_> uhuheuheu sou iniciante mano
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, Já deu uma olhada na tela de Drivers Adicionais?
<CRISTIAN_> :o non
<CRISTIAN_> vou olhar aqui
<CRISTIAN_> vc ta sempre por aqui man?
<eliezerb> CRISTIAN_, Ontem eu salvei o canal aqui... Então as vezes sim
<CRISTIAN_> to ligado
<hggdh> rsyslog...
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<eliezerb> chouga, Opa! Muito bom aquele guia que tu me indicou ontem, vou repassar o link a meus colegas! Terminei de agora de ler
<Accti> alguem poderia me ajudar com programas windows no ubunto?
<eliezerb> Accti, Qual é a sua dúvida?
<chouga> eliezerb: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<Accti> fiz um programa em delphi, queria executá-lo no ubunto... é possível?
<chouga> Accti: Sim, é possível.
<chouga> Accti: Dê uma olhada neste link: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configuracao-basica-e-Observacoes-Delphi7-no-Wine
<chouga> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=75289.0
<chouga> http://www.activedelphi.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?t=62376&sid=c50f7fc92effcf85f3214916f22a784a
<chouga> http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/index.php?/topic/764218-existe-alguma-ide-de-delphi-para-ubuntu/
<chouga> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2010-April/072035.html
<Accti> obirgado pessoal.. vou dar uma olhada nos links,... agradeço chouga..
<Accti> agradeço eliezerb
<chouga> Accti: Pronto, estes links irão lhe dar todas as informações necessárias para o desenvolvimento, instalação e configuração de softwares.
<eliezerb> chouga, Uma duvida
<eliezerb> chouga, Delphi, nada mais é do que Pascal Zim
<eliezerb> chouga, Logo, não existe alguma forma de compilar os mesmo sources pra Linux?
<eliezerb> chouga, Da mesma forma que os códigos em C, e C++
<chouga> eliezerb: http://ederstroparo.blogspot.com.br/2009/04/linguagem-delphi.html
<hggdh> eliezerb: delphi não é apenas uma linguagem, asm um ambiente. Para um programa escrito em Delphi rodar o *ambiente* Delphi tem que estar instalado. Mas não existe uma versão dele para o Linux
<chouga> Esta linguagem não é ideal para ser desenvolvida em um Linux – visto que ela é direcionada para Windows -, entretanto é possível.
<Accti> chouga.. há um programa similar ao delphi no linux?
<chouga> Accti: IDE ou linguagem?
<Accti> ide
<chouga> Accti: Sim, como o Kylix.
<eliezerb> hggdh, Sim, sim. Entendi.
<chouga> Accti: Os links que eu lhe passei tem todas essas informações.
<Accti> Ok chouga, agradeço novamente... muito obrigado!!
<chouga> Accti: : Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<dberg> xb#p
<zerax> boa tarde
<zerax> não tem como deixar nick e senha gravados pra entrar aki não? ^^
<chouga> zerax: Boa-tarde!
<chouga> zerax: Sim, dê uma olhada neste link: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoUsar
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC
<zerax> hum valeu chouga
<zerax> ^^
<chouga> zerax: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<zerax> quem entra pelo site tem la tb?
<chouga> zerax: Sim, se você fizer os procedimentos corretos.
<chouga> zerax: O login pela web nada mais é do que um cliente de IRC que, ao invés de ser instalado no computador, é online.
<zerax> tipo la explica como usar os comandos do irc e talz
<zerax> bom enfim
<zerax> melhor instalar um script mais pratico ^^
<chouga> zerax: Eu recomendo ter um cliente instalado no seu sistema, pois lhe dar mais liberdade de configuração.
<chouga> *dá
<zerax> é realmente bem mais
<zerax> xD
<zerax> ow chouga eu to pra instalar o ubuntu aki eu vo grava a imagem agora to testando ela antes no virtual box pra ver se ta tudo ok
<zerax> pela instalação eu pretendo fazer as 3 partições
<zerax> home swap e raiz
<chouga> zerax: Queres fazer dual-boot?
<zerax> vc acha fazer antes de iniciar o boot pelo cd ou faço durante o boot mesmo?
<zerax> é vai ficar um hd pra windows e um hd pro linux
<chouga> zerax: Queres fazer dual-boot?
<zerax> sim sim
<zerax> na mbr ter a opão pra win e lin
<zerax> opção*
<zerax> mais cada sistema em seu hd
<chouga> zerax: Neste caso recomendo fazer TUDO durante a instalação.
<chouga> zerax: É mais seguro.
<zerax> certo vlw a dica
<chouga> zerax: Qual Ubuntu você quer instalar?
<zerax> ah eu baixei um 64bits mais num funciono na virtual nem na hora de dar boot pelo cd
<zerax> era uma versão 12 alguma coisa
<zerax> agora eu baixei uma versao 32bits só que agora é 13
<chouga> zerax: Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<zerax> um dual core 1.8gz , 2 gb de memora ram, dois hd 40gb uma placa de video dd3 1gb radeon
<chouga> zerax: Bom, recomendo que instales a versão 12.04.2.
<zerax> serio pq?
<chouga> zerax: O Ubuntu tem dois tipos de lançamentos: LTS e não-LTS.
<zerax> ishi
<chouga> zerax: As versões LTS são mais focadas em estabilidade e segurança como um todo ao sistema.
<chouga> zerax: LTS significa Longo Tempo de Suporte.
<zerax> ah tah
<chouga> As versões não-LTS são focadas em novidades e principalmente "testes".
<chouga> zerax: Não que as versões não-LTS sejam ruins ou algo do gênero.
<chouga> zerax: Elas tem o seu papel e são fundamentais. Pois são elas que “preparam o caminho” para as versões LTS.
<zerax> ah tah acho que entendi
<zerax> então a 12 é a lts
<zerax> a 13 nao lts
<zerax> a 14 vai ser lts e por ai vai
<chouga> Não
<zerax> -_-'
<chouga> 12.04 é LTS, já a 12.10 é não-LTS.
<zerax> hum
<chouga> zerax: Eu por exemplo, só uso versões LTS do Ubuntu. E a última versão LTS é a 12.04.2.
<zerax> tendi
<zerax> ah ja to tentando instalar a duas semanas uma ou duas horas a mais baixando outra imagem não vai fazer tanta diferença ^^
<chouga> zerax: Se você quiser, eu posso lhe ajudar durante a instalação e configuração.
<zerax> opa
<zerax> claro toda ajuda é bem vinda xD
<zerax> mais acredito que só vou começar de noite a instalação
<zerax> vo deixar baixando aki e ir num lugar ai volto só depois das 7 da noite
<zerax> mais qualquer duvida mando um memo pode ser?
<chouga> zerax: Sem problemas, está ai o link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<chouga> zerax: É só clicar e pronto.
<zerax> sim sim ta baixando aki
<zerax> falta duas horas na velo da minha net atual
<chouga> zerax: Olhe a versão. Tome cuidado com isso.
<zerax> essas horas tenho saudade da minha 10mega =[
<zerax> 12.04.2
<chouga> 64 bits?
<zerax> só que estou baixando a i382
<zerax> pra não ter erro
<zerax> nao
<zerax> to baixando a 32bits
<chouga> zerax: Pode baixar a 64 bits, conheço seu hardware, ele suporta.
<zerax> hum
<chouga> zerax: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<zerax> ok vo tenta di novo então a 64
<chouga> zerax: A versão 64 bits aproveitará melhor o seu hardware.
<zerax> é ouvi dizer que aproveita mesmo
<chouga> zerax: Se tiver alguma dúvida... aproveite enquanto está baixando.
<zerax> no momento nao lembro de nenhuma outra
<zerax> era mais em relação a particionar mesmo
<chouga> zerax: Qual é a versão do seu Windows?
<zerax> sera que ele ja reconhece a placa de video quando instalar?
<zerax> sevem ultimate
<zerax> seven&
<chouga> zerax: Não, ele não irá.
<zerax> 64bits
<chouga> zerax: Você terá que instalar depois.
<chouga> zerax: Mas, relaxa, eu sei como.
<zerax> entao como eu vou fazer eu tenho cd mais acredito que não é só por o cd e usar o instalador é?
<chouga> zerax: Como os drivers de sua placa de vídeo são proprietários, eles não podem ser incluídos no kernel Linux, logo eles não serão reconhecidos nativamente.
<chouga> zerax: Entretanto, nada lhe impede de instalá-los depois.
<chouga> zerax: Você só precisará de um cd para fazer tudo.
<zerax> ta mais então eu vou ter que iniciar pela saida vga da placa mae instalar os driver da placa de video e depois ligar pela saida vga da placa de video?
<chouga> zerax: Não precisa, o kernel Linux tem os seus drivers "genéricos" para essas ocasiões.
<zerax> ah blz
<zerax> ta agora outra duvida
<zerax> eu ja usei uma outra epoca o linux
<zerax> e pelo que lembro ele não executa os arquivos .exe
<zerax> como eu vou fazer pra instalar os drivers que tem no cd?
<chouga> zerax: Não, você não entendeu.
<chouga> zerax: O cd o qual estava me referindo era o do Ubuntu.
<zerax> hum
<zerax> ah ta entao ele só nao vai instalar automaticamente inicialmente
<zerax> mais depois do sistema instalado
<zerax> com o proprio cd do ubuntu eu instalo os drivers?
<chouga> zerax: O ".exe" que você conhece é a extensão de arquivos do Windows, logo não funcionará no Linux.
<zerax> então mais tem os .inf né eu posso usar eles no linux?
<chouga> zerax: As distribuições Linux tem suas próprias extensões como o ".deb", ".rpm" etc.
<zerax> essas ai eu nunca consegui usar ^^
<zerax> como faço pra aprender usar essas extensões do linux?
<chouga> zerax: Me parece que você é iniciante, então recomendo a leitura de algumas “coisas”.
<zerax> onde ler ? o que ler?
<chouga> zerax: A wiki do Ubuntu é uma delas.
<zerax> eu sabia estuda essas coisas quando existia o site do "cade"
<zerax> digitava la apostila disso apostila daquilo
<chouga> zerax: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<zerax> vo da uma olhada la
<zerax> vlw
<chouga> zerax: Lá você vai encontra MUITA coisa de ótima qualidade.
<chouga> *encontrar
<zerax> acho que encontrei
<zerax> Para informações de como instalar pacotes no Ubuntu, consulte esta página.
<zerax> deve ser isso ^^
<zerax> hehehe gostei da definição de software ^^
<zerax> oftware é um termo muito vago e, normalmente, significa um programa que de computador.
<zerax> ei chouga
<zerax> pelo que eu to vendo aki vou ter que usar o synaptic
<chouga> zerax: ...?
<chouga> zerax: Eu gosto bastante dele.
<chouga> zerax: Continue lendo...
<chouga> zerax: Não se preucupe com o tempo...
<chouga> *preocupe
<chouga> zerax: O importante é você "entrar" neste universo tendo uma base(que você terá lendo bastante).
<chouga> zerax: Se você não fizer isso, vai achar o Linux muito difícil e vai voltar pro Windows.
<chouga> zerax: Então, antes de instalar o Ubuntu ou qualquer Linux, tenha essa base.
<zerax> hehe
<zerax> geralmente é o que acontece comigo mesmo ^^
<zerax> certo
<zerax> gostei da sugestão
<chouga> zerax: E, sem dúvida, essa base você encontra num site chamado: www.google.com.br
<zerax> to aprofundando mais no synaptic
<Barna> galera, tentando ajudar um amigo aki, o monitor do note dele quebrou, ele ta com um monitor externo, mas está em modo 2 monitores, no externo ele não consegue ver a barra lateral p/ colocar tela duplicada, alguma ideia de como fazer?
<chouga> Barna: Ele está usando o Ubuntu?
<zerax> tem umas teclas no proprio teclado dependendo do modelo do note
<zerax> ve se tem uns botões em cima com duplo sentido geralmente ativados segurando outro botão junto o FN
<Barna> sim, ubuntu 12.04
<Barna> zerax, massa, falar com ele aki!
<chouga> Barna: Neste caso é muito fácil resolver o problema, é só ir nas configurações do monitor do próprio sistema.
<chouga> Barna: Lá ele identificará os dois monitores e depois é só escolher o "externo" e pronto.
<zerax>  nussa vlw as dicas ae chouga to saindo volto depois das 7
<zerax> flw barna boa sorte ai no monitor ^^
<zerax> flw pro resto
<Barna> valeu
<chouga> zerax: Um abraço.
<Barna> chouga, o problema é q ele num ta vendo a barra lateral! pra entrar nas confs do sistema
<chouga> Barna: Você pode entrar nas configurações pelo painel.
<chouga> Barna: Ele está do lado do horário.
<Barna> perguntando
<Barna> o monitor externo ta a direita
<chouga> Barna: Isso foi uma pergunta?
<chouga> Barna: Cuidado com a pontuação. Se elas existem, devem servir para alguma coisa.
<Barna> ok! isso foi uma afirmação
<chouga> Barna: ...?
<Barna> chouga, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, agora caio a ficha!
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<chouga> Barna: ...?
<Barna> nunca tinha sacado q tinha a opção monitor do lado direito, onde desliga o comp!
<Barna> a coisa ta pior q o imaginado, deu pau no unity, sumiu as barras laterais e superiores dele!
<chouga> Barna: O que aconteceu exatamente?
<Barna> não tenho ideia, o kra é novato no ubuntu, pedi pra ele re-iniciar o comp, vamos ver se rola!
<dberg> drama do dia. escolher entre gpl e lgpl.
<Barna> chouga, valeu a tentativa mano, vou ter q ir na casa depois pra ver se consigo algo! mas fica o agradecimento pela ajuda!
<chouga> Barna: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<Barna> :)
<dberg> hmmm, lgpl.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém faz ideia de como interceptar as ações suspender ou desligar?
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto à primeira, vejo que tem um script pm-action que pode ser alterado.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas e o desligar?
<AlexandreMBM> Não me parece que no PolicyKit eu possa configurar interceptadores.
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto ao pm-suspend, já sei: usando links simbólicos, colocarei um script de decisão no meio.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o desligar, haveria um script ou programa que é chamado? E como ele seria chamado? Seria shutdown -h now? Seria halt? Como descubro isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Mais cedo, um Marcos_ veio por aqui perguntando sobre que prestaria serviço para fazer um RAID por software. Eu nem sabia que existia nesses termos. Agora, nesse instante, acebei me deparando com:
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<AlexandreMBM> A respeito da minha pergunta sobre interceptação, talvez ajude:
<AlexandreMBM> ls /etc/acpi/
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: upstart? Algo que rode antes de qualquer coisa em shutdown?
<dberg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30383/best-way-to-make-a-shutdown-hook
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu quero poder cancelar o shutdown, ou nem começá-lo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quero avaliar umas coisas na máquinas e perguntar ao usuário se ele realmente quer seguir em frente, em alguns casos
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mesma coisa para suspend
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e hibernate
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe dizer se os scripts /etc/acpi/ são apenas para quando se pressiona os botões físicos da CPU?
<dberg> sim, foi o que eu imaginei. voce teria um script que rodaria antes de qualquer coisa.
<dberg> em shutdown e voce pode abortar ou abrir um prompt, etc.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu não saberia como abordar de dentro de runlevel
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu também não vejo como, assim, resolver quando for suspend ou hibernate
<Jucelio> Boa noite, vou assistir a trilogia matrix, até;
<dberg> eu imaginei que seria trivial cancelar as outras tarefas. mas enfim, nao e' minha praia.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, acabo de pensar algo mais simples
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não preciso garantir que é shutdown, suspend ou hibernate de qualquer lugar
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu só tenho de interceptar o clique de "Desligar..." do Unity ou do Gnome, talvez, e também os botões físicos.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quanto aos botões físicos, parece que já descobri...
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, já tinha experimentado algo anos atrás.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, alguém saber qual é o executável do diálogo "Desligar..."
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<dberg> hmmm, nao e' perigoso isso?
<AlexandreMBM> o quew
<dberg> seu usuario pode tentar desligar pelo terminal
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, o que?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, seria, mas esses usuários não...
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, são dois apenas, e eles não usam terminal nem a pau
<dberg> entendi, voce quer apenas abrir uma janela de dialogo pra eles?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sim
 * AlexandreMBM está indo jantar e volta em 15 minutos
<lucasw> algum brasileiro aew? q entenda o UBUNTU ?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não é o gnome-session-quit
<AlexandreMBM> alguém sabe o nome do comando "desligar" do menu do Gnome ou do Unityw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<vitormiran> boa noite.. alguém pode me dar uma força com a instalaçao do ubuntu em modo uefi?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-30
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu achei que devo usar inibidores para impedir suspensão ou desligamento por usuários com sessão gnome/unity
<licensed_> pessoal alguem conhece algum modelo de receptor de tv digital (fullseg) que rode de boa no ubuntu? vou comprar um mas nao sei qual
<FranciscoRamon> e ai pessoal
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: conseguiu adicionar seu script pre-shutdown?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mudei a estratégia; mas não fiz, só pesquisei
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, existem os inibidores
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, melhor achado foi esse applet em Python:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.devtech.com/inhibitapplet
<dberg> ah, excelente
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu vou partir dele; falta testar multiusuário e as três ações: desligar, suspender e hibernar
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, já testei o logout
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, OK
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e o IDLE
<dberg> funciona com unit tambem?
<dberg> s/unit/unity
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, deve funcionar com todos, pois baseia-se na comunicação dbus; vou testar
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o desenvolvedor do udisks-glue é http://fernandotcl.com
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que fala português; trabalha em São Paulo
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mantém o pacote para a Debian
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vou perguntar se no Ubuntu está quebrando mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, testo já. É arriscado eu desconectar...
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, testei. Infelizmente só a flag 1 funciona. Logout. Então ele não deixa encerrar sessão e consequentemente nem desligar ou reiniciar. Mas as outras flags parecem estar sem ação.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, idle e switch user não me interessavam mesmo. Mas quero a do suspend.
<dberg> interessante. para que voce precisa inibir essas acoes?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, para não interromperem a máquina quando eu estiver por XDMCP, do outro quarto.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, quanto ao suspend, que é o que falta, tem um código em Ruby aqui que vou avaliar. Talvez tenha como passá-lo para Python; ou ficar em Ruby mesmo.
<AlexandreMBM> http://intertwingly.net/blog/3299.xhtml
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e outro em C++:
<AlexandreMBM> http://drfav.wordpress.com/2008/10/02/inhibiting/
<AlexandreMBM> Nada testado, ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou quase lá! ao menos na ideia.
<dberg> boa, scratching your itches.
<dberg> eu nunca investi muito tempo programando pra desktop em linux
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, quanto à montagem NTFS compartilhada, vou recompilar e reempacotar o udisks com umask=0000.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, se o udisks-glue estiver mesmo quebrado
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, segundo entendi da postagem em C++, para o suspend não é o caso de usar flags, e sim uma chamada de método que tem específica. Mas eu ainda vou avaliar se apenas não estou enfrentando um bug no código do applet exemplo.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ah! acontece que ele está falando de KDE 4.1 com PowerDevil
<dberg> eu dei uma olhada rapida mas vi que era KDE
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, um comentarista até criticou falta de interoperabilidade:
<AlexandreMBM> http://drfav.wordpress.com/2008/10/02/inhibiting/#comment-111
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, documentação das flags:
<AlexandreMBM> https://people.gnome.org/~mccann/gnome-session/docs/gnome-session.html#org.gnome.SessionManager.Inhibit
<dberg> hmmm, entao quando voce logar voce usar inhibit e quando voce desconectar voce usa uninhibit
<dberg> heh, algo sai errado e uninhibit nunca executa.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas se o programa fecha, os inibidores são encerrados, acho; li algo parecido
<AlexandreMBM> o que está me assustando é a parte inferior do código Python; estou entendendo nada rsrsrs
<dberg> entao, tudo resolvido
<dberg> que parte?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, na verdade, outra questão
<AlexandreMBM> a partir da linha 206
<AlexandreMBM> código de interface gráfica, mas não sem o porquê dele
<dberg> nao tenho linhas no link que voce mandou
<AlexandreMBM> já fiz desses applets e não teve esses código bonobo, que eu lembre
<dberg> mas tem uma parte de xml
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.devtech.com/inhibitapplet
<AlexandreMBM> (estou usando o Gedit e ele me mostra o número da linha)
<dberg> eu so' estava vendo o link que voce mandou
<dberg> heh, gedit
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ruim?
<dberg> nah, o que deixa o cliente feliz. eu uso emacs ha' tanto tempo que ja' esta' no meu dna.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não entendi "o que deixa o cliente feliz"
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas entendi o código
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é apenas a codificação alternativa do applet
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, para o caso do pygtk não estar presente
<dberg> use qualquer editor, o que voce gosta.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ou seja, no ambiente aqui, o que segue após a linhas 138 em posso desprezar, nunca é executado
<dberg> deixa eu ver
<dberg> no seu computador sim
<dberg> alias, pode ser
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, aqui eu NÃO "preciso" de um applet..
<AlexandreMBM> então, talvez isso seja solução pra mim:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.devtech.com/inhibitapplet
<AlexandreMBM> oops
<AlexandreMBM> não
<AlexandreMBM> esse:
<AlexandreMBM> http://program-nix.blogspot.com.br/2010/08/python-inhibiting-gnome-screensaver.html
<dberg> yep
<AlexandreMBM> seria...
<AlexandreMBM> se o pm-suspend tivesse a opção -i
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, acho que vou resolver com as 7 linhas de ruby!
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, falta só testar
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não funcionou para o suspend, mas teve o mesmo comportamento geral. Ou seja, será mais útil a mim, já que não preciso do applet.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, farei um wrapper para pm-suspend
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, estará resolvido
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, esse parece ser o problema:bug #510907
<ubotu-br> bug 510907 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Inhibit suspending (flag 0x4) not working over DBus" (affected: 2, heat: 12) [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510907
<dberg> heh, so' um stub
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ou... http://lists.exherbo.org/pipermail/paludis-user/2011-April/001705.html
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mais simples: eu posso ativar ou desativar um hook no pm-utils que faça o inhibit por lá, sem a janela dos outros casos
<AlexandreMBM> faça um time e bloqueie a tela invés de supender
<AlexandreMBM> *suspender
<AlexandreMBM> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pm-utils/tree/pm/HOWTO.hooks
<AlexandreMBM> ls /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
<dberg> faz mais sentido
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: boa, testou?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, a última coisa? vou fazer
<dberg> isso, parece que e' o mesmo problema que voce esta' tentando resolver
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, aí vai ficar duas partes: ruby ou python para não encerrar sessão, desligar e reiniciar; e o hook no pm-utils para para inibir o suspend ou o hibernate de outra forma.
<AlexandreMBM> com uma janelinha zenity propondo bloquear tela
<AlexandreMBM> bloquear tela ou cancelar. zenity se tiver X (que sempre terá)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, um hook tem um código assim:
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pm-utils/+bug/665651/comments/4
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 665651 in pm-utils "pm-utils does not follow requests to inhibit suspend/hibernate from scripts in /etc/pm/sleep.d" (affected: 2, heat: 12) [High,Confirmed]
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ou como cat /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/000kernel-change
<AlexandreMBM> faço já isso!
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: boa sorte, vou parar de trampar no meu projetinho e tomar uma gelada.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, estou fazendo o negócio; acho que testo em 20 minutos
<dberg> cool beans
<AlexandreMBM> menos, provavelmente
<AllanLinux> q
<Creto> Bom dia! Heheheh vocês são guerreiros mesmo pois o MIR não será nada legal de lidar hein?
<Daekdroom> Blá blá blá blá
<Daekdroom> Não pretendo usar o Mir na versão 13.10
<FranciscoRamon> e ai pessoal
<Creto> Daekdroom, e como fará? ira usar o Kubuntu que não ira usar o MIR?
<Daekdroom> Creto, o 13.10 ainda terá o X.org para quem usar os drivers proprietários da ATi / NVidia
<Daekdroom> Vou dar um jeito de usar o driver open source radeon, que é o que eu gosto, e o X.org
<Daekdroom> Simples.
<Creto> sei e depois disso
<Daekdroom> Depois disso eu decido, ué.
<Daekdroom> Falta tempo até a 14.04
<Daekdroom> Tem muita coisa pra ver, ainda.
<Creto> por isso acho que o abandono da Canonical ao kubuntu foi a grande tacada para a distro ela só fez melhorar na mão da Blue System
<Daekdroom> Não teve "abandono" algum.
<Daekdroom> Xubuntu e Lubuntu já não tinham nenhum empregado da Canonical empregado em tempo integral.
<Creto> teve... sem panos quentes
<Daekdroom> E ninguém falou que foram abandonados.
<Creto> apenas deixou os pacotes como faz como tantas outras ubuntus likes
<Ricardo__> infelizmente abandonei o ubuntu o rumo q a canonical esta tomando para a versao gnome da distro nao me agrada
<Ricardo__> tive q ir ate pra kubuntu q eu sempre odiei
<Ricardo__> ehheh
<Creto> para falar a verdade nunca deu apoio mesmo ao kubuntu
<Ricardo__> saudades de qdo usava ubuntu 9.04
<Ricardo__> ou o 10.04 o melhor de todos ubuntu heehe
<Creto> viu mais um usando o kubuntu e hoje em dia não da mais para odiar o kubuntu pois o mesmo esta muio bacana "agora"
<Creto> As vezes me deixam a debater sozinho por eu não ser fanboy de coisa alguma apenas constato a realidade de que distros linux as clássicas são as que respeitam mais o tempo de adaptação do usuário final que é o que tem que ser o foco do GNU/Linux
<Creto> senão..... o Linux fica anos atrás de qualquer sistema, mesmo com sua robustez e eficácia usuário final é como se fosse parte do código livre e ai se ele não tem prioridade as coisas ficam estagnadas
<Creto> vejam a lista de usuários desse canal..., diminuiu muito não??
<Creto> mais uma vez se caracteriza o debate solitário, infelizmente. Até mais. T+
<zerax> bom dia
<zerax> _salem: CarlosNeyPastor cck4 Cesar_Augusto chronossc  clecio Creto  CyL  eir  elusivio  Fisico  FranciscoRamon  Fulano hggdh joelwallis  kk2 kurtkraut  malucoDev m4v  mactimes  maurosr  optimusprimem  Portugol9  rbelem  Ricardo__  rodr1go_  ivanbajr  eu  SeNaDoR  slipky  SuBmUnDo  T3  TheDrums  ubuntulog  [BNC]SuBmUnDo
<zerax> bom dia
<zerax> alguem acordado ai?
<joelwallis> Creto: perdi a discussão, mas o proprio linus chama esse lance de distro uma coisa meio idiota
<joelwallis> zerax: meio bebado.. mas tamo ai
<zerax> ^^
<zerax> lol
<zerax> legal
<zerax> meio ja deve ser o suficiente
<zerax> ow é que o choug tava me ajudando onte e me orientando e talz
<zerax> ai eu terminei de baixar uma imagem do ubunto pra gravar em cd
<zerax> só queria saber antes de queimar ela no cd se preciso fazer alguma verificação antes sei la
<joelwallis> zerax: imagem é imagem, ne
<zerax> é mais eu ja gravei uma aki que num consigo instala nem qui a pau
<Creto> sim deve ser idiota mesmo caro zerax
<joelwallis> pq n consegue?
<zerax> e no virtual 64bits num consigo fazer rodar pra testar
<zerax> ah da initd num sei o que la
<joelwallis> n da boot? boota mas n entra la instalação? n particiona? n prossegue apos a instalação?
<Creto> mas se continuar assim idiota e tendo os experts como seu foco em usuários não sairá do atraso em que vive em relação ao Ruínas ops windows
<zerax> boota normal , da até pra entrar no menu de idiomas mais num passa disso
<zerax> minha duvida é simples tem algum jeito de eu testar pra saber se ela ta tudo ok antes de queimar?
<Creto> zerax, do que você está tendo problemas com a ISO?
<zerax> nenhum problema com essa nova -_-'
<zerax> ela ainda nem sequer gravei
<zerax> eu só quero me certificar que vai dar tudo certo
<Creto> então confira o md5 dela o k3b é o mais simples de se fazer isso
<Creto> e pimba grave em baixa velocidade e seja feliz
<zerax> certo isso ai tem la no wiki esse md5 e k3b né?
<zerax> achei la
<zerax> vo da uma lida agora e fazer os preparativos finais
<zerax> =D
<zerax> vlw creto vlw joel
<zerax> boa discução de meio bebados pra vcs e bom dia
<Creto> isso o k3b faz uma analise e te dá o md5 da ISO baixada e ai é so conferir com a do site de download de qual vc baixou
<joelwallis> mano tem comando pra isso
<joelwallis> mb5sum
<joelwallis> md5sum minha-iso.iso
<zerax> hum
<zerax> só lembrando que eu to no windows ^^
<zerax> eu achei aki um tal de mb5summer
<zerax> vo tenta o mb5sum
<Creto> e outra coisa zerax
<Creto> leia atentamente esse tópico
<Creto> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,1236.0.html
<Creto> pois pode ser que seu hardware tenha alguma incompatibilidade que possa ser resolvido apenas com algum desses argumentos
<zerax> hum boa gostei desse topico
<zerax> realmente pode ser algum desses
<zerax> por isso mesmo quero conferir passo a passo para isolar qualquer possível problema
<Creto> e fazer como fiz a uns 3 anos atrás vivia desistindo de usar o linux kkkkkkk
<Creto> souburromesmodaumzeroparamim
<zerax> eu ja venho desistindo a uns 10 anos -_-'
<zerax> mais algo me diz que dessa vez vai
<joelwallis> zerax: cara vc ta instalando ubuntu?
<joelwallis> ubuntu ja tem compatibilidade com uma grande quantidade de modelos de hardwares..
<joelwallis> alem de drivers genericos para casos nao especificos
<joelwallis> instala sem medo q vai funfar
<zerax> parace que não retorno nenhum erro no md5sum
<zerax> vo grava entao a imagem e tentar instalar \o/
<zerax> \0xDMR:  eae bom dia
<Creto> joelwallis, não esteja tão certo disso que você diz acima
<Creto> apenas testes e verificação de fato podem dizer isso
<joelwallis> Creto: em hardwares modernos, eu nao teria medo algum
<joelwallis> cara, ele nao ta homologando compatibilidade de drivers. ele só quer instalar isso no pc.
<Creto> olha que vocẽ pode se assustar com o que pode ver, mexo com manutenção de hardwares e por isso pego cada coisa aqui
<joelwallis> vc fala de facilidade de usuário mas complica a vida do mesmo..
<zerax> isso aew
<zerax> gravado em cd
<Creto> e quem está falando em homologação não confunda e coloque palavras na minha boca e não estou complicando nada estou sugerindo o que é de fato
<zerax> vo reinicia por o hd e ver n oque da
<zerax> volto logo xD
<joelwallis> Creto: ok.
<Creto> apenas para finalizar (heheheheh sem confusão) tenta instalar o ubuntu gnome numa megaware daquelas que vem sem o cooler e apenas um dissipador em cima do processador e ira constatar o que estou tentando dizer
<Creto> não me lembro o modelo agora joelwallis  mas é fato
<YokoBR> nossa, galera... o pessoal do #centos é insuportável
<Creto> quer ver o pesoal do Arch Linux caro YokoBR
<YokoBR> hahhahaah, também já conheci
<YokoBR> poxa, eu precisava de um painel tipo cpanel, mas o povo já entra de voadora, falando que eu não preciso, não devo instalar e se eu instalar um painel, ninguém mais vai tentar dar suporte.
<YokoBR> tudo culpa do uolhost que só disponibiliza o ubuntu server 10.04 ou centos
<Creto> você quer um cpanel para um servidor da uolhost?
<odra> Alguém pode me fazer um favor?
<odra> Eu precisava que eu alguém tentasse instalar um programa que eu fiz pra ver se os scripts autotools tão certo :s
<YokoBR> Creto, é um servidor cloud, com Centos 6.3 instalado
<YokoBR> Eu preciso hospedar 3 ou mais sites nele... até instalei o webmin, mas é complicado demais, cheio de firulas desnecessárias, etc
<Creto> YokoBR, eu infelizmente não sou bom nisso mas se você tentar o fórum do CentOS Brasil talvez lá o pessoal seja mais amigável o Carlos Lorenzon mantenedor do forum é um cara bem bacana
<YokoBR> Tranquilo, Creto, valeu :) todavia, acabei de descobrir que existe um módulo baseado no cpanel pra webmin, chamado virtualmin
<YokoBR> vou dar uma olhada nisso, talvez resolva meu problema
<YokoBR> mas já to com saudade do meu ubuntu server, principalmente do zentyal
<Creto> mas porque não volta a usar o ubuntu 10.04 Lucid server e usa com os repositórios old-release.com/ubuntu
<Creto> YokoBR, isso é totalmente viável e não te dará galho
<YokoBR> Creto, tentei, mas tenho algumas aplicações específicas em python, ruby e postgre que não consegui conciliar as versões corretas
<YokoBR> Posso instalar o ubuntu phone no meu galaxy ace (aqueles né aeuhauheahu)
<Creto> bem nem sei o que é Galaxy já que meu android roda num IDEOS Huawei kkkkk
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<Tadeu> OI!
<andretyn> dia
<Tadeu> Como obter o CD do Ubuntu 13
<andretyn> www.ubuntu.org
<bsk> dia bom
<odra> Dá pra algm tentar instalar meu programa por favor? https://github.com/odraencoded/pynorama eu quero saber se os scripts estão funcionando :(
<andretyn> Tadeu, desculpe. é ubuntu-br.org
<chouga> Tadeu: A Canonical suspendeu a tempos a distribuição gratuitas de CD's do Ubuntu, restando apenas a opção de baixar a imagem do site oficial(www.ubuntu.com) e sua gravação posterior.
<chouga> *gratuita
<zerax> aew
<zerax> o/
<zerax> aew
<zerax> to no ubunto kkk
<andretyn> O/
<zerax> ^
<Kk2> \o
<zerax> depois de instalar os driver de video é bom baixar essas  atualizações do ubuntu?
<zerax> tem 261 atualizações ^
<zerax> * Recebeu um CTCP PING 1372557314930529 de zerax
<zerax> * Resposta Ping de zerax: 7.96 segundo(s)
<zerax> oO
<bsk> zerax: as atualizações são de outros pacotes?
<zerax> é do gerenciador de atualizações
<bsk> acredito que sim, não haverá problemas
<zerax> ok vlw
<bsk> é recomendado deixar o sistema sempre atualizado
<bsk> por nada
<zerax> ta
<zerax> é que não tenho habito de instalar atualiações sempre usei win piratão ^
<zerax> e toda vez que instalava atualizações la merdiava tudo -_-'
<bsk> huahuaha
<bsk> no Ubuntu é sossegado :)
<zerax> legal xD
<zerax> então vo deixar baixando
<bsk> :)
<zerax> ta muito boa a interface ein do ubuntu
<zerax> curti ta bem pratico e simples
<bsk> sim, tem melhorado bastante
<zerax> é dessa vez parece que saiu finalmente do windows
<zerax> \o/
<bsk> zerax: aí sim, hein :D
<zerax> ^^
<zerax> Desculpe, o programa "software-center" fechou inesperadamente
<zerax> Seu computador não possui memória suficiente para analisar automaticamente o problema e enviar um relatório aos desenvolvedores.
<zerax> kkkk computador veio é osso
<zerax> nussa que massa
<zerax> instalei o flash sem dor de cabeça nenhuma
<zerax> zoZ
<zerax> Zoz
<Guest58691> Atenção pessoal, falem para os programadores responsáveis do xubuntu não mexerem mais na interface gráfica, enchendo de efeitos, tá perfeita a distro 13
<Guest58691> Se não vai ficar feio como as outras do ubuntu unity
<Guest58691> fedora
<Guest58691> slackware
<Guest58691> Tá ótima. Testei dezenas de Distro em 8 anos
<Guest58691> e cheguei a conclusão de uma das que estão boas é a xubuntu
<bsk> Guest58691: penso o mesmo hehehe
<Guest58691> Depois que inventaram o kde 3 pra cima
<Guest58691> tá horrivel
<bsk> zerax: o Xubuntu fica muito bom em computadores mais antigos :)
<Guest58691> Tenho duas máquinas de 1 tera
<zerax> ah por enquanto ta bom pra mim o ubuntu mesmo xD
<Guest58691> com centenas de todas as distros que me interesso a testar
<Guest58691> Mas entrei em pânico
<zerax> agora só instalar o skirym e pra mim fico de vez com ubuntu kkkk
<Guest58691> quando testei nessa semana
<Guest58691> O ubuntu
<Guest58691> é ótimo
<Guest58691> mas estão estragando
<Guest58691> nem em máquina Desktop
<Guest58691> Pentium 4
<Guest58691> roda
<zerax> eu to com o 12.04.2  amd64
<zerax> ltsd
<zerax> lts*
<Guest58691> direito. Dá LAG
<Guest58691> Usuo a versão 10.10 até hoje em um hd portátil de emergência
<zerax> realmente da uns relogim mais até agora ta tranquilo
<Guest58691> e dei um jeito de cracker o repositório
<Guest58691> update
<Guest58691> que não está mais disponivel pra ubuntu 9 , 8, 10 , 11
<zerax> bom eu to saindo aki vo deixar atualizando abraços bom domingo
<Guest58691> Distro que estão de parabens ARC LINUX, ARC BANG
<Guest58691> XUBUNTU, PENTOO
<Guest58691> KNOPPIX
<Guest58691> Se saem bem
<Guest58691> Knoppix suga até a alma do processador
<Guest58691> Até um net ASUS ultima versão core
<Guest58691> Celeron
<Guest58691> que não dá espaço pra qualquer S.O
<Guest58691> Deu pra rodar com direito a drivers
<Guest58691> em Knoppix, Xubuntu
<Guest58691> Mas o bendito ubuntu não tem drivers dispostos
<Guest58691> vou sair, qualquer coisa email usafriend@bol.com.br
<Guest58691> mais tarde volto
<hggdh> zerax: por favor não chame os nicks no canal a toa
<kernel> ahiueuiae
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<alexandre_> dberg, fiz. Não ficou tão pequeno. Mas o funcionamento ficou tão simples e certeiro que vou investigar se não é o caso de aproveitar não desligar ou reiniciar.
<dberg> esta' funcionando pra qual eventos?
<alexandre_> dberg, um hook. Não usa dbus. Cria uma hash table do comando ck-list-sessions.
<alexandre_> dberg, suspend e hibernate
<alexandre_> dberg, localizado em /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
<alexandre_> dberg, talvez seja só copiá-lo para /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/
<dberg> ah, faz sentido
<dberg> e como voce informa o usuario?
<alexandre_> dberg, vou testar. Acabo de sentar ao computador. Fui dormir, era claro.
<dberg> heh, estou aqui trampando no meu projetinho enquanto o jogo do brasil nao comeca.
<alexandre_>  dberg, por enquanto, nada informo. Mas dá pra informar. Pois ele detecta a sessão X ativa para configurar DISPLAY e XAUTHORITY e assim poder colocar o monitor em standy com xset em 5 segundos de tela travada.
<dberg> e' o que eu imaginei, melhor dar algum feedback pro usuario.
<dberg> "hey, X esta' logado, nao desligue."
<alexandre_> dberg, tipo, não "desligue o estabilizador"?
<dberg> "nao puxe da tomada"
<alexandre_> dberg, pior que isso já pode complicar, pois eu terei de conseguir destravar a tela, antes. Não tentei. Mas estou satisfeito com a forma que as coisas estão. Instruídos, os usuário terão apenas de se demorar 5 segundos pra ver o que acontece. Os leds da CPU e o ruído das fans indicam a máquina em atividade rsrs.
<alexandre_> Caso ele detecte que não existem sessões remotas, age normalmente e suspende ou hiberna.
<dberg> lol!
<dberg> se estiver fazendo barulho nao e' um bug, alguem esta' conectado.
<alexandre_> dberg, não é bem isso. Sabemos que pode ser um bug deflagrado em qualquer um dos outros hooks.
<alexandre_> dberg, mas por enquanto, para meu uso, "está rodando".
<alexandre_> * servindo
<alexandre_> dberg, e o monitor está apagando, o que não acontece em outro caso.
<dberg> o problema todo e' porque quando voce esta' conectado, alguem pode desligar o computador.
<dberg> correto?
<alexandre_> dberg, mas, como eu disse, para as ação de desligar, mesmo no botão da CPU ou no comando shutdown -h now, talvez a solução seja apenas copiar o hook para /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/
<alexandre_> * desligar ou reiniciar (shutdown -r now)
<alexandre_> ainda vou testar
<alexandre_> isso
<alexandre_> * ainda vou testar isso
<dberg> faz sentido, eu vou dar uma olhada nisso depois. detesto quando a musica esta' tocando e o computador entra em sleep mode ou o que quer que seja.
<dberg> osx resolveu esse problema ha' muito tempo.
<dberg> mas no momento estou interessado em resolver problemas mais interessantes.
<alexandre_> dberg, para isso da música, o melhor ou suficiente seriam os inibidores
<New__> BOa Tarde, alguem pode me ajudar?
<dberg> ok, na verdade o protetor de tela pode rodar, ou desligar a tela. mas nao pode parar a musica.
<chouga> New__: Se eu puder...
<New__> Conheçe o Wine/
<New__> ?
<chouga> New__: Sim, eu conheço.
<New__> E Trminal mandei instalar ele
<New__> agora tem um contrato de licença na frente do terminal
<dberg> inhibit e' parte de qual api? dbus?
<New__> Não sai nem volta, não sei aceitar nem se tem que aceita-lo
<chouga> New__: Tenta apertar a tecla "Tab".
<New__> ^_^ funciono
<New__> ele tinha sido enterompido, ai não continuava
 * alexandre_ está atendendo ao portão
<New__> eu usei este comando: sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * alexandre_ está atendendo ao portão é AlexandreMBM 
<New__> ai volto, ta certo?
 * AlexandreMBM vou a ser AlexandreMBM 
 * AlexandreMBM voltou a ser AlexandreMBM 
 * AlexandreMBM está atendendo ao portão
<New__> :D Apareceu o icone de configar Wine, ou seja ta instalado. Obrigado pessoal fuiz:D
<AlexandreMBM> (dberg, eu tinha aberto um segundo XChat acidentealmente, com o apelido alternativo alexandre_)
<AlexandreMBM> (dberg, voltei ao teclado)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, que problemas mais interessantes você tem aí? (se pode ser partilhado aqui)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mas como os inibidores não estão implementados para suspend e hibernate, se não for por UPower, então o pessoal altera as configurações de timeout no gconf, por script de serviço, com base nos inibidores de logout (que funcionam e eu testei ontem ou hoje de madrugada, como você pode lembrar)
<dberg> projeto pessoal, nada secreto. https://github.com/dberg/djp
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, não gosta de usar Markdown ou REsT para o README?
<dberg> geralmente uso o markdown que github oferece, devo mudar isso em algum ponto.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, mudar para Markdown ou para deixar de usá-lo?
<dberg> hmmm, pelo bug report que voce tinha mandado acho que python bindings para os inibidores nao estavam prontos ainda. Provavelmente vou fazer isso em C, sem bindings.
<dberg> mudar pra markdown. git move README REAMD.md
<dberg> s/move/mv
<dberg> mas estou focado implementando scala pra meu toy project.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, só para inibidores de logout, as flags.
<AlexandreMBM> *  git mv README REAMDE.md
<AlexandreMBM> *  git mv README README.md
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu também entendi que as demais flags (sem ser de logout) são stubs
<dberg> ou, quando eu realmente resolver fazer isso, ja' vai estar pronto e alguem arrumou o meu problema.
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: updated. https://github.com/dberg/djp/tree/scala
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, bem melhor!
 * dberg vai ao supermercado comprar pao liquido.
 * AlexandreMBM nunca ouviu falar em pão líquido
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, o script tem até um "comportamento extra":
<AlexandreMBM> se por SSH ou outra sessão remota eu faço sudo pm-suspend, o monitor do assento local entra em standby!
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, estava fazendo ajustes; agora é hora de partir para o /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/
<Guest78291> boa tarde, alguem poderia me ajudar com os drivers do adaptador wireless NegGear para lunux?
<Guest78291> Netgear
<chouga> Guest78291: Se eu puder...
<Guest78291> minha versao é a Ubuntu
<Guest78291> ele nao reconhece o adaptador
<chouga> Qual é sua versão do Ubuntu?
<Guest78291>  12.04.2
<chouga> Guest78291: Está atualizado?
<Guest78291> acredito que sim, mas sem net nao tenho como verificar
<chouga> Guest78291: Você não tem nenhuma rede cabeada?
<Guest78291> tenho nao, o modem fica la na sala
<Guest78291> :(
<Guest78291> o meu adaptador wireless é o netgear  WNA3100
<chouga> Guest78291: Na grande maioria das vezes, este problema é solucionado com a atualização. Pois é nela que o sistema vai atrás dos drivers corretos para o seu tipo de hardware, incluindo os adaptadores etc.
<Guest78291> ta certo, vou ver se levo o pc ate la pra resolver
<Guest78291> obrigado
<chouga> Guest78291: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<bio> boa tarde
<bio> praciso de uma ajuda
<Guest59590> preciso*
<Guest59590> ??
<chouga> Boa-tarde Guest59590, se eu puder ajudar...
<marcelomauro> Pessoal alguém sabe dizer onde altera o comportamento do mause? (gnome ou kde) O problema e o seguinte: uso o botão do meio para rolar páginas. Acontece que no linux um simples movimento causa a rolagem de uma tela inteira e eu queria que a rolagem fosse mais suave (ou menor)
<Guest59590> oi
<Guest59590> instalei o ubuntu pelo pendrive
<Guest59590> dae no consigo acessar o su pelo terminal
<Guest59590> diz q  a senha ta errrada
<chouga> marcelomauro: Tudo isso você resolve nas configurações do próprio ambiente.
<Guest59590> e nao consigo fazer outra senha
<chouga> Guest59590: Bom, sugiro que você faça algumas coisas:
<Guest59590> instalei la no meu trabalho pelo cd e deu tudo certo
<Guest59590> pode dizer chouga
<chouga> Guest59590: 1- Tenta digitar a senha devagar.
<Guest59590> vdd
<chouga> *Tente
<Guest59590> eu digito rapido
<Guest59590> vou tentar
<chouga> *O sistema não erra, o usuário sim.
<marcelomauro> chouga, eu já tentei um monte de coisa aqui e não consigo mudar isso
<marcelomauro> vc teria uma noção onde exatamente eu deveria mexer?
<optimusprimem> é o "su" aqui não funciona, mais sim sudo -i + senha_escolhida_na_instalação
<marcelomauro> agora estou no kubuntu
<Guest59590> chouga:  deu falha de autenticação
<Guest59590> optimusprimem:  vou tentar
<optimusprimem> <Guest59590> digite sudo -i
<optimusprimem> ok
<Guest59590> ficou como root
<ivanbajr> sudo su
<optimusprimem> ivanbajr, também :)
<chouga> marcelomauro: Escreva "Mouse" na barra de pesquisa.
<Guest59590> tou como root
<Guest59590> tenho como criar outra senha pro root ?
<marcelomauro> chouga, estou aqui na tela Mouse - system settings
<marcelomauro> no kde
<optimusprimem> se quiser criar: passwd
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém por favor me ajude a entender (traduzir) duas sentenças:
<marcelomauro> chouga, mas das várias opções não vejo uma que resolva o que eu quero
<chouga> marcelomauro: Veja se há alguma aba que defina "velocidade" ou "sensibilidade"
<AlexandreMBM> 1) true -- the hook MUST perform whatever action is appropriate when the system transitions TO battery power.
<Guest59590> Pronto, funcionou de boa
<Guest59590> Obrigado! optimusprimem
<AlexandreMBM> 2) false -- The hook MUST perform whatever action is appropriate when the system transitions FROM battery power.
<AlexandreMBM> "system transitions FROM battery power" quer dizer deixar de usar a bateria?
<marcelomauro> chouga,  o mais próximo que vejo são as opções acceleration delay, acceleration time, acceleration profile. Estas eu já havia mexido e nada de mudar
<AlexandreMBM> "system transitions TO battery power" quer dizer passar a usar a bateria?
<AlexandreMBM> Essas coisas estão em http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pm-utils/tree/pm/HOWTO.hooks
<chouga> marcelomauro: Talvez seja as configurações do seu navegador que precisam ser alteradas.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Qual é o seu navegador?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu procuro por fazer hook para ações desligar e reiniciar. Já fiz para hibernar e suspender. Alguém sabe onde ficam (os hooks) para as ações desligar ou reiniciar?
<marcelomauro> chouga, estou usando agora o chromiun, mas em todos faz isso. Também em arquivos pdfs
<chouga> marcelomauro: Já tentou trocar de mouse para saber se é o mouse que está com problemas?
<chouga> marcelomauro: Pois já usei o GNOME e o KDE e nunca tive esse problema.
<marcelomauro> chouga, olha só, sem querer descobri. Acontece que não é nas configurações do mouse, mas nas do touchpad. (doideira isso)
<chouga> marcelomauro: Você usa notebook?
<marcelomauro> chouga, pois é, em todas as instalações que eu tinha, quer no desktop ou no laptop era assim.
<marcelomauro> chouga, sim, estou com notebook
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, como vemos em man pm-powersave, /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/ não trata das ações de desligar ou reiniciar, mas do pm-powersave.
<marcelomauro> chouga, mas agora deu certo aqui.. o lance é nas configurações do touchpad. Tem que por tudo no zero.
<AlexandreMBM> parece que o pm-utils está alheio às ações de reiniciar ou desligar
<chouga> marcelomauro: Sim, em ambas instalações ele é instalado, entretanto, quando instalado em Desktop essa opção "não funciona".
<marcelomauro> chouga, mas eu acho que mesmo no desktop, ele interpretava o botão de rolar como touchpad, pois tb tinha esse comportamento lá
<marcelomauro> enfim... final deu certo aqui. Achava isso muito incômodo pois uso muito o mouse. Detesto touchpad.
<chouga> marcelomauro: No Ubuntu essa opção não está disponível para micros Desktop.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Aparece “Mouse e Touchpad”, mas quando você entra só aparece "Mouse".
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém saberia dizer resumidamente como abortar OK dos runlevels?
<marcelomauro> chouga,  cara não sei te explicar, em todos os sistemas que eu instalava tinha esse comportamento: ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, fedora, debian, mint, etc... se me perguntar o porque não sei dizer.
<AlexandreMBM> Não reiniciar e não desligar a máquina (pelos runlevels correspondentes) e não quebrar algo.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Será que não é o seu mouse?
<chouga> marcelomauro: Foi com o mesmo mouse que você testou todos esses sistemas?
<marcelomauro> chouga, estou usando agora um mouse wireless,mas ja usei usb, ps2 no desktop... tudo era assim.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Muito estranho, nunca me ocorreu isso.
<marcelomauro> acho que vem configurado por padrão esse comportamento. Eu quem nao sabia alterar
<chouga> marcelomauro: Como diz um amigo meu: “Acho que tem alguma coisa errada que não está certa.”
<marcelomauro> chouga, enfim, o importante é que agora eu sei.
<marcelomauro> chouga, ou alguma coisa certa que tá errada. heheheheh
<marcelomauro> vai entender
<marcelomauro> de qualquer maneira, obrigado pela atenção. Eu já havia perguntado isso aqui trilhões de vezes e ninguém respondia
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre o que eu quero. Parece que será o caso de investigar login.d ou system.d.
<chouga> marcelomauro: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<zerax> eae chouga
<zerax> consegui instalar aki \o/
<zerax> ja fiz a instalação do driver de video pós
<zerax> e as atualizações do ubunto
<zerax> e instalei o flash 11 pelo gerenciador de programas
<zerax> muito massa
<chouga> zerax: Legal, qualquer coisa estamos aqui...
<zerax> blz
<zerax> agora vo precisar fazer o dual boot na mbr
<chouga> zerax: Uma dica boa é instalar o ubuntu-restricted-extras (ajuda muito na hora de reproduzir vídeos, músicas etc)
<chouga> zerax: Acha que já tem a base?
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre o que eu quero. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/inhibit/
<AlexandreMBM> Mas parece que o Ubuntu não usa systemd, não é? Não sei bem o que é, ou o que o systemd substitui.
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: ubuntu e' upstart
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, vejo que podemos instalar live-config-systemd mas não systemd. Um tem, o outro não, nos repositórios. Por que será?
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: eu ainda tenho que assistir esse video, mas vai o link
<zerax> sim chouga to lendo aki ja qualquer duvida eu posto aki
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: https://access.redhat.com/site/videos/403833
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: a canonical desenvolveu o upstart (mas o figura esta' na google agora) e o Poettering tem desenvolvido o systemd pra redhat.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, parece que seria fácil: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-inhibit.html
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, "o figura" é "o desenvolvedor"?
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, e o que tem no Ubuntu é esse que vem do RedHat, então?
<dberg> sim, esqueci o nome dele. hhh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_James_Remnant
<AlexandreMBM> Mas parece que nem tudo seria flores, ainda: http://www.mail-archive.com/systemd-devel@lists.freedesktop.org/msg10998.html
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: nao, ubuntu vem com upstart, e fedora vem com systemd
<dberg> systemd parece uma melhor opcao mas eu nao tenho base pra falar sobre isso. nao e' minha area.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, informações novas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93542/how-to-disable-shutdown-reboot-suspend-hibernate
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, desculpe-me a desatenção
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu havia entendido que quem desenvolveu upstart na Canonical foi para a Google, e que por isso outra pessoa, da RedHat, havia assumido o upstart
<dberg> nao, sao duas coisas diferentes. so' mencionei que o desenvolvedor do upstart foi pra google porque eu imagino que a canonical provavlemente nao vai investir no upstart do mesmo modo que a redhat investe no systemd.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu ouço inglês com extrema dificuldade. Quase nada! Mas mesmo se eu pudesse entender algo do vídeo, o computador está sem caixas de som nesse momento.
<dberg> e' curiosidade, eu ainda nao assisti esse video. mas o lennart tem um sotaque bem pesado ;)
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, passei os olhos na apresentação (PDF linkado na parte inferior da página)
<zerax> ei choug não estou achando o menu.lst no /boot/grub pra editar tem alguma ideia ?
<zerax> chouga*
<chouga> zerax: E exatamente qual é a finalidade da edição?
<omelete> é grub.cfg
<omelete> e fica no /etc
<omelete> ñ pode mexer nesse do /boot
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: e' so' por curiosidade mesmo. voce provavelmente tem que olhar a documentacao do upstart.
<zerax> chouga colocar uma entrada de opção pro windows quando iniciar o computador
<zerax> acho que to lendo topic errado entao omelete kkk
<omelete> menu.lst é o grub legacy, grub 2 q o ubuntu usa é o grub.cfg q fica em /etc/default
<chouga> zerax: como assim "colocar uma entrada de opção pro windows quando iniciar o computador"?
<zerax> ah eu quero que tenha duas opções ao ligar o pc uma pra iniciar pelo HD que tem o Ubuntu e outra opção pra iniciar pelo HD que tem o Windows
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é possível que http://askubuntu.com/a/93956 funcionasse geral, assim como o simples http://askubuntu.com/a/93769, só que seriam das piores "gambiarras", e ainda complicaria um bocado para dar satisfações (explicações) aos usuários, do porquê daquelas ações não estarem funcionando e da máquina permanecer inerte (sem mudanças de estado).
<AlexandreMBM> "although consolekit further restricts the first two permissions to only work when there is a single user logged into the system"
<chouga> zerax: Isso você fará quando particionar o HD para fazer o dual-boot.
<AlexandreMBM> ah! está falando do comportamento padrão; esqueça a útlima fala
<zerax> mais ja esta instalado os dois sistemas
<zerax> estou usando um HD pra cada sistema
<chouga> zerax: V
<zerax> v?
<chouga> zerax: Vish, por quê você não muda pela BIOS?
<chouga> *desculpe, dei "Enter" antes da hora.
<zerax> hehe de boa
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: hmmm, esse molly-guard pode ser a solucao pra voce.
<zerax> é eu posso apertar F12 e escolher qual eu inicio
 * AlexandreMBM vai fazer um teste e talvez desligue a máquina
<zerax> bom por enquanto vo deixar assim então mesmo
<dberg> ou pelo menos voce pode abrir o codigo e ver como eles fazem isso.
<zerax> como edito isso omelete? achei la o que vc falow ja fiz até um backup usando sudo cp grub grub_backup
<zerax> mais num sei abrir pra editar
<zerax> to naquele terminal la
<leoabraxas> #brasil
<leoabraxas> ae
<zerax> ah descobri gedit xD
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, ou eu não soube fazer, ou não entendi direito aquilo do comportamento padrão, ou não funciona para o dbus do estado do Ubuntu, ou não funciona por outra razão desconhecida, aquela coisa com a autoridade no ConsoleKit
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, vou olhar o molly-guard
<omelete> zerax,  isso no grub2 é mais automatico, qdo vc executa o update-grub ele já localiza onde o windows
<zerax> hum
<omelete> se ñ achar, vc pode criar um entrada no /etc/grub.d/
<zerax> ok vo tenta então , eu tava lendo um topico la do wiki sobre o grub 2 mais sinceramente to ficando cada vez mais confuso @.@
<omelete> o grub2 é diferente
<omelete> o legacy só tinha aquele arquivo lá menu.lst
<zerax> eita funfo ele acho o win7 com o sudo update-grub
<zerax> foi bem simples ^
<zerax> acho que se reinicializar agora ja deve aparecer
<zerax> vo testar
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/en/man8/molly-guard.8.html já diz muita coisa
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: yep, dei uma olhada rapida. A principio eu faria o mesmo, colocaria um wrapper para os scripts originais.
<dberg> mas como esta' no repositorio, e' ainda melhor.
<dberg> hmmm, acho que vou criar um ppa para o meu projeto. Vamos ver como fazer isso.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, tinha sido, "por alto", uma das primeiras coisas que pensei; mas tinha abandonado por ter visto mais elaboração naquelas outras propostas. O problema é que elas só estão "parcialmente" disponíveis.
<dberg> e tambem porque pra voce manter isso com atualizacoes, etc.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, de qualquer forma, eu ia tenta reinventar o molly-guard, e provavelmente não ia chegar nem perto dele em pouco tempo.
<dberg> acho que vale a pena voce dar uma olhada no molly-guard.
<dberg> exacto.
<zerax> aew funciono
<zerax> wow a tela fico maior tb dpois do driver de video ^
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, eu não tinha a simples informação da existência e conveniência de /usr/sbin para wrappers.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, a hierarquia
<dberg> no final, e' o lookup em PATH quem decide
<dberg> mas se tem algo pronto, ou que parece estar pronto, como molly-guard nao e' necessario reinventar a roda.
<dberg> hehe, mas eu ainda acho que vale a pena reinventar a roda como exercicio.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, "The following situations are still UNGUARDED. If you can think of ways to protect against those, please let me know!"
<AlexandreMBM> parece que a solução disso eu fiz nesta madrugada
<dberg> se voce melhorar o script, manda um pull request
<AlexandreMBM> uma hash table em bash para os resultados de ck-list-sessions
<dberg> eu mando pull requests/patches ate' de errors de ortografia lol
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, tenho uma dúvida sobre pull requests... (em privado, para não encher o canal)
<dberg> nah, pode ser util para outras pessoas
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, pode sim :)
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, estou aqui de espectador
<AlexandreMBM> então lá vai
<AlexandreMBM> eu comece a contribuir com um projeto no github
<AlexandreMBM> fiz pull requests logo e eles foram aceitos
<AlexandreMBM> continuei a mexer no código mas me desinteressei
<AlexandreMBM> as alterações estão sem commit, aqui, local
<AlexandreMBM> pretendo retomar o trabalho
<dberg> yep
<AlexandreMBM> as alterações que ainda nem foram comitadas
<AlexandreMBM> o pull local está antigo
<AlexandreMBM> um commit em cima dele provavelmente confundiria os desenvolvedores?
<AlexandreMBM> eu deveria fazer um fetch?
<AlexandreMBM> mas se eu fizesse um fetch...
<AlexandreMBM> não seria um merge muito complicado para mim?
<dberg> yep, o melhor e' sempre mandar um patch ou pull request o mais proximo possivel do codigo atual.
<AlexandreMBM> esse problemas que estou imaginando realmente existem ou eu estou criando coisa
<dberg> voce faz o merge, e se tiver conflito resolve. a pessoa do outro lado nao vai fazer isso pra voce. geralmente.
<dberg> se voce nao deu commit, faca o seguinte
<dberg> git stash
<dberg> agora seu projeto esta' limpo
<AlexandreMBM> estou até com preguiça de retomar o trabalho temendo essas dificuldade aparecerem
<dberg> git fetch upstream
<dberg> git merge upstream/master
<dberg> agora, voce volta suas alteracoes, ate' agora nao vai ter conflito
<dberg> git stash pop
<AlexandreMBM> ah! parece que agora vou entender pra que serve o tal do stash
<dberg> nesse momento, se nao tiver conflito
<dberg> e' so' dar commit, push e mandar seu pull request
<dberg> se tiver conflito, git status
<dberg> vai te mostrar os arquivos com conflito
<dberg> e' super facil editar, e ver as versoes
<dberg> arruma o conflito
<dberg> e o processo e' o mesmo, git commit, git push e manda seu pull request
<dberg> git rulez
<AlexandreMBM> se no git merge upstream/master não ia ter conflito, significa ser indiferente e que eu poderia fazer mesmo um git pull, não é?
<dberg> se voce nao deu commits locais ainda
<dberg> nao vai ter conflito
<dberg> porque voce colocou suas alteracoes em stash
<dberg> isso, se nao tiver conflito, o merge upstream vai fazer a coisa certa
<dberg> git stash e' MUITO util.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, muito obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> dúvida sanada
<AlexandreMBM> nada como ter alguém para ensinar-me em português rsrs
<dberg> e o eliezerb esta' de espectador ;)
<eliezerb> aham
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, obrigado
<eliezerb> dberg, Que baita aula
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, com certeza
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, claríssimo
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, ainda estou dando meus primeiros passos
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, eu também
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, mas já fiz pull resquests. poucos
<AlexandreMBM> eliezerb, dberg e demais, preciso sair agora
<AlexandreMBM> volto mais, após as 9h30
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Eu vivo no Github procurando algum projeto pra contribuir
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, certeza que vou usar o molly-guard
<dberg> sim, e git e' genial mas tem uma curva de aprendizado complicada
<eliezerb> AlexandreMBM, Valeu!
<dberg> yep, tb vou sair, assistir o jogo com os gringos.
<dberg> cya
<eliezerb> dberg, Valeu
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, se ele não lida com suspend e hibernate, como sugere o man, já tenho o meu código para essa parte
<dberg> cool beans. take care guys.
<Jucelio> Golllllllllllll!
<xGrind> alguem usando kernel 3.8 no Ubuntu 12.04?
<kernel> brasilllllllll
<cristian_> galera
<cristian_> alguem pode ajuda?
<chouga> cristian_: Se eu puder...
<xGrind> cristian_, falae
<cristian_> e que to migrando
<cristian_> do w8
<cristian_> pra linux agora
<cristian_> huhue to perdidão
<cristian_> qual distri. me recomendam?
<chouga> cristian_: Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<cristian_> e um note
<cristian_> semp toshiba dual core 2.1
<cristian_> 2gb
<cristian_> 320 de hd
<chouga> Qual é o processador exatamente?
<chouga> cristian_: Digo isso pois existem dezenas de "dual-core".
<cristian_> intel
<cristian_> dual core 2.1 ghz
<chouga> cristian_: Ok, recomendo o Lubuntu ou Xubuntu.
<chouga> cristian_: Versão 12.04.2
<cristian_> beleza
<cristian_> desses 2 qual e mais simples?
<chouga> cristian_: 64 bits
<cristian_> to perdido man eu falei uehueh
<hggdh> !later tell geowany oi Geowany, precisamos conversar sobre o #ubuntu-br-ac. Por favor ping me
<ubotu-br> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> hell
<chouga> cristian_: Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudá-lo.
<cristian_> valeu chouga
<cristian_> dá pra instalar ele sem usar o windows?
<cristian_> :s
<chouga> cristian_: Todos começamos assim como você. Não há nada de errado nisso.
<chouga> cristian_: Sim
<cristian_> blza
<cristian_> vamo ver si consigo migrar ne
<chouga> cristian_: Vou explicar detalhadamente, ok?
<cristian_> beleza
<cristian_> melhor ainda
<chouga> cristian_: Os 2 sistemas que eu recomendei para você são baseados no Ubuntu.
<hggdh> cristian_: por favor, escreva uma sentença completa por linha. "Enter" não é pontuação
<chouga> cristian_: A principal diferença é a interface gráfica. Pois no Ubuntu usa-se o Unity, no Xubuntu o XFCE e no Lubuntu o LXDE.
<cristian_>  como faz isso? é que conheci o site hj :s
<cristian_> sentença completa lol eu nao entendo
<cristian_> <chouga> assim?
<chouga> cristian_: Ele está pedindo para você escrever uma frase inteira. E não escrever em partes.
<chouga> Para
<hggdh> cristian_: usaste 3 linhas para dizer que estava migrando do W8 para o Linux. Dividir em várias linhas complica o entendimento
<chouga> Não
<chouga> ficar
<chouga> assim
<chouga> entendeu?
<hggdh> :-)
<cristian_> ah sim, entendi, desculpa
<zerax> ^^
<chouga> cristian_: Bem, o seu hardware é limitado, por isso recomendei o Lubuntu ou Xubuntu, pois ambos foram criados focados micros limitados.
<chouga> cristian_: Se você fizer a instalação e configuração correta, seu micro vai "voar".
<cristian_> beleza, vou instalar o xubuntu, pesquisei aqui, e disseram que o Lubuntu nao tem a central de aplicativos do ubuntu, isso procede?
<chouga> cristian_: Não lembro, mas, se não tiver, você pode instalar depois.
<chouga> cristian_: Entretanto, o Xubuntu é uma ótima escolha.
<chouga> cristian_: Vou lhe passar o link para download.
<cristian_> beleza cara, si puder passa tambem algum site com os comandos mais basicos para eu ir estudando até pegar o jeito... vou largar o OS da janelinha^^ tentar evoluir
<chouga> cristian_: Que ótimo, recomendo fortemente sua escolha.
<chouga> cristian_: Está ai o link: cristian_: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_> esta baixando, obrigado cara
<chouga> cristian_: Bom, se me permitir, posso dar alguns conselhos?
<zerax> legal cristian_   mudei hoje pro ubuntu tb qualquer coisa to ai tb o/
<cristian_> pode sim chouga
<chouga> cristian_: O mesmo conselho eu dei pro zerax, que é: Tenha uma boa base sobre o sistema.
<chouga> cristian_: Digo isso pois é exatamente a falta dela que faz com que muitos usuários desistam do Linux alegando que o mesmo é difícil.
<zerax> vdd eu mesmo desisto do linux a uns 10 anos -_-'
<zerax> mais até que ta bem simples esse atual viu chouga
<chouga> cristian_: Antes de instalar o Ubuntu ou qualquer outra distro Linux, ache essa base e invista nela.
<cristian_> vou fazer isso mano, eu tenho muita vontade de fazer minha mente evoluir, e na informatica e um bom lugar, o windows deixa a gente meio retardado... vou aprender bem, como vc falou, pra ter uma boa base
<chouga> cristian_: Vou lhe passar alguns sites muito interessantes para que você tenha essa base.
<chouga> cristian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio
<xGrind> hggdh, boa noite. sabe porque o linux não mostra corretamente o tipo de memória ram da maquina?
<chouga> cristian_: Este e-book é muito bom: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<cristian_> valeu, vc recomenda eu dar uma estudada antes de instalar?
<chouga> cristian_: Sem dúvida.
<cristian_> Ok,  vou fazer isso, vou ir estudando e abrindo ele em modo de demonstração pra ir pegando o jeito
<chouga> cristian_: Esses sites que lhe enviei tem um conteúdo muito bom – alguns eu mesmo escrevi -.
<chouga> cristian_: Isso mesmo, acostume-se com o Linux, veja vídeos no YouTube do seu futuro sistema (Xubuntu 12.04). É uma boa maneira de estudo.
<chouga> cristian_: Eu comecei assim, hoje, não uso mais Windows.
<cristian_> valeu cara, voce fez algum curso? ou aprendeu do jeito que eu vou indo?
<chouga> cristian_: E, por experiência própria posso dizer: O Linux é MUITO melhor.
<chouga> cristian_: TUDO que eu aprendi foi lendo e fazendo.
<chouga> cristian_: Você também consegue. É só querer.
<zerax> eu demorei 3 semanas pra decidir instalar de vez o ubuntu aki
<cristian_> vou conseguir eu sou insistente
<chouga> cristian_: Ah, se me permiti dar outro conselho: Não desista na primeira compilação mal sucedida.
<chouga> kkk
<zerax> ow chouga tem alguma dica pra eu instalar o skirym aki?
<cristian_> eu to com 20 anos tou velho, mas quando eu tinha 15 eu aprendi php e html fuçando rs
<cristian_> acho que consigo, so que minha cabeça nao e como antes, vai ser mais dificil
<chouga> cristian_: Relaxa, vai dar tudo certo. Eu consegui, por quê você não conseguirá?
<chouga> zerax: Sabes inglês?
<cristian_> beleza vou começando ja, quando eu fizer ENEM caso eu passar eu vou ver si faço facul sobre o assunto, eu dou manutenção em pcs dos meus amigos mas tudo dentro da maldita JANELINHA^^
<chouga> cristian_: Qualquer coisa...
<cristian_> entrar em contato com vc e so por aqui mano? ou pode passar algum email ou face?
<kernel> acabouuuuuuuu
<chouga> cristian_: Muitas pessoas aqui podem lhe ajudar, entretanto, se quiseres entrar em contato comigo me mande uma mensagem em PVT que lhe passo.
<hggdh> xGrind: como assim? O que é mostrado?
<xGrind> hggdh, minha máquina tem 2gb de ram DDR3 1333Mhz, mas pelo linux mostra que é um DDR2 800Mhz
<hggdh> xGrind: é possível que o barramento esteja limitado a 800MHz; se a memoŕia é misturada (um pente de 800MHz, um pente de 1300MHz, o sistema roda em 800
<xGrind> hggdh, só tem um pente de memoria, e no windows mostra certo.  achei estrnho :D
<hggdh> xGrind: então é, realmente, estranho
<hggdh> xGrind: agora soa como bug :-). Qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<xGrind> hggdh, 12.04
<xGrind> mas acho que isso acontece com qualquer distribuição. no mageia tambem mostrava como ddr2, e mesmo usando dmidecode --type 17
<hggdh> se ainda tens Windows na máquina, rode-o, e collecte os valores que o Windows mostra; depois vá para Linux, e faça o mesmo; depois, ainda no Linux, 'ubuntu-bug linux' :-)
<hggdh> xGrind: pode ocorrer em várias distros, mas o Linux deveria mostrar os valores corretos
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-23
<Ernandes> vixx
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :d
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest70454> ola, sou iniciante no ubuntu e baixei o a verção 14.04, logo após a instalação no meu pc o SO não reconhece mais minha placa de audio,alguem poderia me ajudar ?
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sysroot> hi
<astroo-> sysroot  ola
<sysroot> blz man
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<sysroot> tudo tranquilo
<ubuntero-rj> Boa noite pessoal. Mais um novo usuário de linux!!!
<ubuntero-rj> estou conhecendo ele através do ubuntu e estou gostando muito
<galodoido> o/
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-24
<gabrielfsfilho> gente, duvida aqui
<gabrielfsfilho> Tenho um NetBook Positivo Mobo S7-5500 dual core 1.6GHz, 2GB Ram queria saber se roda Ubuntu de boa? 32 bits ou 64bits?
<astroo-> poe 32
<gabrielfsfilho> Mas a resolução maxima da tela é 1024x600 rola algum problema?
<gabrielfsfilho> E a parte da aceleração grafica, tenho processador Intel Atom 1.6GHz com a placa de video GMA 3600 Series vai funcionar bmem?
<jm_> ola
<astroo-> ola
<jm_> como consigo a imagem iso do ubuntu
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar e ve se da tudo bem
<jm_> consigo instalar pelo pen drive o ubuntu
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<raphael> alguém poderia me recomendar um bom jogo para ubuntu?!?
<KurtKraut> raphael, Já deu uma olhada no Steam?
<raphael> sim... mais dos jogos free, nem todos são bons
<Dany_> hy
<Dany_> hi
<netfree> bom dia
<netfree> estou com uma versão do bugtraq 2,e não consigo ativar a ferramenta jondo,como consigo esse codigo de conta não premiun?
<Dany_> bom dia
<Dany_> como mando msg para outra maquina da minha rede
<Dany_> alguem sabe me dizer ?
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<santana> alguem pode me ajudar meu sistema operaciona é ubuntu e nao consigo estala meu psvita no meu pc como faço para estala?
<liberie> dia
<pi__> boa tarde
<pi__> instalei o ubuntu 14
<pi__> como que instalo um programa, ele nao esta executando
<pi__> ele e .run
<Wolkan> boa tarde pi_
<Wolkan> ja tentou entrar na propriedade do arquivo com o botao direito, depois permissoes, permitir execução do arquivo como um programa?
<Wolkan> pelo menos comigo sempre dá certo.
<pi__> opa funcionou
<pi__> agora o problema e com o qt msm que nao quer compilar
<pi__> valew
<|_Fab_|> o galera
<|_Fab_|> nao consigo da restart no meu openssh
<|_Fab_|> root@local:/home/gas# service ssh restart
<|_Fab_|> ssh stop/waiting
<|_Fab_|> ssh start/running, process 1849
<|_Fab_|> mas a porta continua a 22 mesmo eu tendo configurado outra
<|_Fab_|> no arquivo /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<yangm> http://cl.ly/image/1G3Y0f3o3D2I
<yangm> meu hd está morrendo, né?
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<pingshell> Boa tarde, alguém sabe como instalar antena Painel Aquario USB-1210 ?
<cabrito_x> Boa tarde =)
<Wpdm> ola alguem pode me dar o link pra baixar o ubuntu livecd ^?
<cabrito_x> hm..
<cabrito_x> É muito comúm usuários pedir suporte por irc?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ZubuMafuBuntu> kkk... como eu desconfiava: SÓ TEM CUECA ! :)
<rootpt> Boa noite gente..
<astroo-> ola
<rootpt> Está me dando uns erros na consola quando tento instalar um programa
<rootpt> http://postimg.org/image/57f9lmbsx/
<rootpt> este eh o erro
<rootpt> alguem sabe o que se passa?
<rootpt> ou melhor, como resolver?
<xGrind> ZubuMafuBuntu, quer mulher, vai pra balada kk
<ZubuMafuBuntu> galera, instalei o ubuntu 14.04 e sinto que o som esta meio capenga... alguém sabe uma forma de melhorar o som?
<mirqui> tenta o vlc
<ZubuMafuBuntu> <xGrind> Não curto balada, curto computador.... auhauhhauahuahu
<hacker> virus
<xGrind> rootpt, oq acontece?
<rootpt> Vê a foto q coloquei nesse url se faz favor
<rootpt> http://postimg.org/image/57f9lmbsx/
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<ZubuMafuBuntu> <rootpt> vc tah tentando instalar um pacote de 32 bits no seu linux 64 bits?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<rootpt> ZubuMafuBuntu: todo o programa que tento instalar dá esse erro
<rootpt> Até o xchat...
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<xGrind> rootpt, usa ppa?
<ZubuMafuBuntu>  <rootpt> ppa isso
<rootpt> ?
<rootpt> :X
<xGrind> oq quebra o Ubuntu sao os ppa. falta biblioteca, aí fica nesses erros ;x
<rootpt> e como posso resolver este problema?
<ZubuMafuBuntu> alguém ai sabe como posso melhorar as configurações da placa de som onboard no notebook LG
<mirqui> tenho um lg , aqui é normal
<barna> rootpt, vc habilitou os reps de parceiros canonical etc?
<ZubuMafuBuntu> <mirqui> cara, parece que a qualidade do áudio tava melhor na versão anterior do ubuntu....vc chegou a reinstalar algum driver nele?
<rootpt> barna: acho que sim...
<rootpt> <- noob
<mirqui> não , só instalei o 14.02
<mirqui> de resto está npormal
<mirqui> tem um driver , good me parece
<ZubuMafuBuntu> falo ai
<mirqui> mas eu instalo o vlc , funciona bem
<barna> rootpt, no terminal digita isso> software-properties-gtk
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> Abriu uma caixa
<barna> rootpt, na aba "aplicativos ubuntu" abilita tudos os disponiveis para baixa da internet
<rootpt> Uma janela
<rootpt> ok
<barna> rootpt, na aba outros programas abilita parceiros canonical e independentes
<rootpt> barna: ok
<barna> rootpt, na aba atualização abilita os 2 primeiros e desabilita os 2 ultimos
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> =)
<barna> rootpt, dai fecha a janela, vai no terminal e digita> sudo apt-get update
<rootpt> is reloading
<barna> rootpt, depois tentar instalar de novo
<rootpt> ok, ta a fazer o reload quando fechei
<rootpt> agora vou ver na consola
<barna> rootpt, ok, trabalhando aki, me marca aki pra mim ver quando vc falar comigo
<rootpt> barna: ok, muito obrigado, ja lhe digo algo.
<rootpt> barna: continua igual.. aconselharam.me a ver esta pagina http://wyldeplayground.net/solved-trying-to-install-libjpeg8-seems-to-prevent-apt-get-upgrade/
<rootpt> O que acha?
<barna> 1seg
<rootpt> ok
<barna> rootpt, deve resolver
<rootpt> ja fiz esta parte
<rootpt> sudo dpkg --configure -a  and clean the cache  sudo apt-get clean
<rootpt> mas continua igual
<rootpt> vou ver a resposta abaixo
<rootpt> deste site http://askubuntu.com/questions/118749/package-system-is-broken-how-to-fix-it
<rootpt> cena mais dificil
<rootpt> :X
<barna> rootpt, lendo, comp lento, renderizando......
<rootpt> :-\
<barna> rootpt, vc ja deu um sudo apt-get clean?
<rootpt> sim, mas n faz nada
<barna> rootpt, vamos tentar uma coisa, se num funcionar vamos pro modo hadcore!
<barna> rootpt, faz uma sequencia de comando (um de cada vez), sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoclean, sudo apt-get -f install, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<P-Chan> povao ola
<rootpt> oki
<rootpt> ja lhe digo o que aconteceu
<astroo-> ola
<P-Chan> preciso da ajuda pra instalar o driver sisimedia no UBuntu
<P-Chan> quero ele funcionando 100% ajuda aí
<P-Chan> fico pensando se um dia o Linux fará sucesso no desktop...
<P-Chan> pessoal diz ai como eu descubro pelo linux se minha memoria eh ddr2 ou dd3 por favor sem precisar abrir a máquina please
<P-Chan> astroo-: oi falamos ontem
<P-Chan> mudo de nick direto
<astroo-> ok
<mirqui> p-chan , faz sucesso em qualquer coisa ahaha
<P-Chan> mirqui:  não é bem assim cara... nós sabemos das limitações do osftware livre em relação ao proprietário né...
<rootpt> barna: logo no upgrade deu erro, e depois no -f install tb
<rootpt> continua igual :X
<mirqui> ai , não sei , pensa bem
<rootpt> que treta
<P-Chan> espero que versões de 32 bits ainda existam por muito tempo pois mesmo processadores de 64 bit só usam bem sistemas de 64 bits com muita memoria
<barna> rootpt, pvt?
<rootpt> ok
<P-Chan> aqui infelizmente tenho apenas 800mb porque o Bios não deixa eu reduzir o tamanho da memoria compartilhada do video
<mirqui> quem faz um sistema que mnem o ubuntu , tecnicamente , não deve nada ao soft proprietário
<mirqui> eu usava o win 7 em dual boot
<P-Chan> mirqui: serio? queria falar aqui umas coisas do tipo Gimp não tem suporte a canais de 16 e 32 bits de cores mas...
<P-Chan> deixa quieto
<mirqui> por causa da internet 3g
<P-Chan> e o bluetooth mesmo funciona ruim demais
<mirqui> uso o gimp , e olha , com sinseridade
<P-Chan> mirqui:  sinSero você
<mirqui> não deve nada ao photoshop
<P-Chan> mirqui:  claro vc nem trabalha com design cara
<mirqui> isso concordo
<mirqui> masss
<mirqui> quem faz um gimp , não sabe fazer ouuuuuuuuuu
<mirqui> não tem permissão para fazer ?
<P-Chan> vou te dar uma colher de chá... krita trabalha com canais de cores de 16 bits... Bem pode me ajudar com o Ubuntu ?
<P-Chan> aplicativos em qt são melhores pra multimídia
<P-Chan> pra multimídia Kubuntu é recomendado
<mirqui> uso o office
<mirqui> não o libre
<mirqui> só por causa do crtlc +v
<mirqui> é a única coisa que tem de diferente
<P-Chan> mirqui:  que office? o da microsoft?
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> para copiar pag da web , só colando especial
<mirqui> e dá um trabalho para copiar colar várias pag
<P-Chan> mirqui:  qual é a versão do office?
<P-Chan> mirqui:  fico me perguntando por que o debian não é fácil assim...
<mirqui> 2007\2010
<P-Chan> os caras são cabeça dura vé
<mirqui> e é , com certeza
<mirqui> é só dar dois cliques nos programas
<mirqui> é eclaro
<mirqui> o terminal é que mata
<P-Chan> mirqui: o que acho ruim do ubuntu é que a central de programas é muito pesada cara
<P-Chan> devia ser leve como o yast
<mirqui> mas tem de tudo
<mirqui> e o synaptic tbm
<mirqui> peguei uma versão linux
<mirqui> bodhi parece
<mirqui> 500mb
<P-Chan> mirqui:  o synaptic tem um problema horrível. Não se procura o nome pelo nome do programa
<P-Chan> só pelo nome do pacote
<P-Chan> e nao tem screenshots e descrição em portugues
<mirqui> mas com o synaptic , tinha as opções do ubuntu
<P-Chan> o Mint install seria perfeito se nao fosse bugado
<mirqui> mas em comparação
<P-Chan> e seria melhor ainda se o deepin install fosse leve
<mirqui> mint muito bom
<mirqui> e bonito tbm
<mirqui> botei trial uma vez
<mirqui> windows , ubuntu , mint
<P-Chan> Aí... Como faz pra eu instalar perfeitamente o driver de video. compilar eh chato...
<mirqui> do 14.02 ?
<P-Chan> mirqui: o lts mais novo
<P-Chan> o pessoal do viva o linux fez uma especie de gambiarra
<mirqui> espera
<x_root> alguém com o 14.04?
<P-Chan> o driver funciona legal mas tem um problema x_root eu
<x_root> se puder, faça a seguinte conta na calculadora (gnome-calc ainda?) "-i/(5000*5*10⁻⁶)
<mirqui> desta vez instalou normal
<P-Chan> x_root:  −0,004i
<x_root> "−i÷(5.000×5×10^−6)" << essa.. e me passe o resultado.. na versão do ubuntu 13.10 (gnome-calc 3.8.2) vem um valor errado..
<x_root> esse P-Chan
<mirqui> mas antes sempre dava erro , 1,3 mb de atualização
<x_root> deveria vir -40i.. se tirar o i (que atua como constante) vem -40..
<x_root> como atualizo a calculadora então?
<P-Chan> x_root: −0,004i
<P-Chan> deu o mesmo resultado
<x_root> obrigado P-Chan, mas era pra saber se viria esse resultado.. tá errado.. =/
<x_root> se tirar o i (colocar -1 no lugar de -i) vem -40..
<P-Chan> x_root:  o meu resultado tá certo?
<x_root> não.. deveria vir -40i P-Chan
<P-Chan> x_root:  tô usando o mint
<P-Chan> que absurdo cara...
<x_root> olha a versão da gnome-calc..
<x_root> qlqr coisa eu mando um pedido de revisão.. to na 3.8.2 a mais nova parece ser 3.13 ou 3.12...
<x_root> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-calculator/ << pelo que entendi, a mais nova é 3.12.3 (vou ver se atualizo mais tarde..)
<P-Chan> x_root:  no windows acontece isso?
<x_root> provavelmente? não.. vou testar rapidim.. mas não era pra acontecer..
<x_root> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=-i%2F%285000*5*10^-6%29 << site confiavel de matematica e calculo..
<mirqui> -1\5.000x5x10elev-6
<x_root> windows vai normal (apesar de eu não poder fazer calculo com numero imaginario..)
<P-Chan> x_root:  poxa cara... perdi confiança no linux
<mirqui> tenta resolver
<x_root> não po...
<P-Chan> aconteceu uma parada dessa comigo antes
<P-Chan> x_root:  NAO O QUE CARA
<x_root> o problema não é o linux em si.. é como falam.. windows, mac tem mta gente pra testar (contando com usuarios q tem contato com mais pessoas E com a microsoft, que servem de pontes pra apontar problemas....)
<x_root> no caso, parece que corrigiram (por isso perguntei sua versão da calculadora..)
<x_root> mas não na versão que to (no caso, que estamos) usando.. =/
<x_root> mandar um pedido de correção explicando e pronto..
<mirqui> vc fez o cálculo de verificação ?
<x_root> sim..
<mirqui> eu não acredito muito , mas dizem que funciona , é assim
<mirqui> 12345679x8
<x_root> tentei do jeito "certo" -i*10⁶/(5000*5)
<mirqui> ou
<mirqui> 123456789x9
<x_root> ?
<mirqui> é padrão para todas calculadoras
<mirqui> todas tem que dar o mesmo resultado
<x_root> retornou 1.111.111.101
<mirqui> sim , então em tese está correto
<x_root> mas no caso o erro é mais "pontual"..
<mirqui> não
<x_root> a conta é com numero imaginario (i) que não deveria influenciar na conta (é tomado como "constante" valendo sqrt(-1))
<mirqui> é tudo 1111111111111111
<mirqui> se deu 101 deu erro
<mirqui> emm alguma parte da programação
<mirqui> sqr é sempre positiva
<x_root> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=123456789*9 tá certo..
<mirqui> então não tem o por que
<x_root> hm.. sim e não..
<x_root> sqrt(x) vale o que vale.. sqrt(-x) vale i*sqrt(x)..
<x_root> o i é tomado como raiz de -1, já que ela "não existe"..
<mirqui> não , só a sqr
<mirqui> é square root
<mirqui> raiz quadrada
<x_root> então..
<x_root> sqrt=sqr (depende do programa.. só conhecia por sqrt..)
<mirqui> todoi número - x - = mais
<x_root> ?
<mirqui> todo numero
<mirqui> vezes ele mesmo se for negativo
<mirqui> vira positivo
<P-Chan> x_root:  eu uso a interface MATE. Já reportei para os caras lá
<x_root> versão da gnome-calc P-Chan?
<P-Chan> se for assim pela sua lógica o ruindows tem menos bugs pois tem mais pessoas testando
<P-Chan> eu uso mate calc
<x_root> hm.. não..
<P-Chan> vou instalar gnome calc
<x_root> tem mais pessoas que podem reportar, pra eles consertarem é outra história :P
<P-Chan> x_root:  tem certeza cara...
<x_root> como instalo um .zip que tem uma pasta..
<P-Chan> ?
<x_root> e .sh?
<x_root> não.. mas.. =/
<P-Chan> .... poxa pq o linux não é mais fácil que o windows e o mac juntos?
<mirqui> o terminal é que mata a passiência
<mirqui> paciência
<mirqui> haa , vc entenderam ahaha
<x_root> sim..
<mirqui> faz 1 ano e meio que conheço linux
<mirqui> e gostei muito
<x_root> idem...d
<P-Chan> mirqui: INSTALAR drivers também. Conheço ele desde 2003
<x_root> idem...*
<P-Chan> meu primeiro foi o kurumin
<P-Chan> nunca gostei de distro pura
<mirqui> eu sounativo do windows
<P-Chan> sempre usei derivada
<mirqui> sou zero em terminal e comandos linux
<mirqui> gosto do ubuntu
<mirqui> kubuntu , xubuntu
<mirqui> mint
<mirqui> bobhi tbm
<P-Chan> mirqui:  sei um pouquinho mas é bem pouquinho mesmo
<mirqui> ahaha vc ainda sabe , eu estou devendo :)
<P-Chan> mirqui:  já tentou instalar um driver no linux? é um parto.
<P-Chan> nunca pari e não vou pq sou Homem
<mirqui> pega pela central de programas
<P-Chan> mirqui:  sisimedia não existe nos repositórios
<P-Chan> instalei o driver do mageia pois o mageia tem ele
<P-Chan> mas não posso fazer logodd =/
<mirqui> viu pelo synaptic
<P-Chan> sisimedia não existe no ubuntu
<P-Chan> mirqui:  já vi cara
<mirqui> não é arquivo .deb ?
<mirqui> se for dá dois cliques que abre
<mirqui> se for tar , e afins , ai é bem complicado
<mirqui> pelo menos para mim
<P-Chan> usar o alien é fácil
<mirqui> como é ?
<mirqui> tem na central ou no synaptic ?
<P-Chan> mirqui:  não
<P-Chan> usei o do mageia mas não está 100%
<mirqui> vc faz o que em ti ?
<P-Chan> mirqui:  eu nao sou de ti não
<P-Chan> sou usuario normal
<x_root> trabalha com ti mirqui?
<mirqui> opa , desculpe , pensei que vc trabalhava com midia
<mirqui> ahaha meu , quem dera , sou curioso mesmo
<x_root> idem.. e agora... =/
<x_root> bom, ao menos "resolvi" meu problema.. atualizando gnome-calc agora (ou tentando..) e.. estudar
<x_root> vlw mirqui e P-Chan o/
<mirqui> até , boa sorte ;)
<alvaro__> qual das distribuições do Ubuntu é a mais leve?
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  lubuntu sem dúvidas
<P-Chan> tente lxle
<P-Chan> tem suporte extra
<alvaro__> mas é muito "feinha"
<alvaro__> tentei o Xubuntu mas é diferente demais
<mirqui> tenta o bodhi
<mirqui> tem suporte ao synaptic
<alvaro__> o Ubuntu original tá pesado demais para o meu pc :(
<mirqui> o bodhi 500 mb :)
<alvaro__> mesmo com uma boa configuração mas tá sentido o peso
<alvaro__> me refiro ao consumo de RAM
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  qual é tua quantidade de ram?
<alvaro__> 4 gigas
<P-Chan> Se quer algo usável tente mint mate ou mint xfce
<mirqui> 4gb é bom
<alvaro__> tem algumas vezes que passa de 2 gigas sem fazer nada
<P-Chan> alvaro__: 4 gigas e o ubuntu tá pesado? troque de versão
<alvaro__> estou na ultima
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  tem memoria sobrando aí cara?
<mirqui> qual seu processador ?
<alvaro__> 14.04
<P-Chan> se não quiser usar me dê
<alvaro__> Core2Duo
<P-Chan> processador é o que menos importa
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  bah ubuntu roda até em processador atom caras
<P-Chan> o que ubuntu precisa é placa de video boa e memoria e só
<mirqui> baa velho , um processador como esse e 4gb de ram , queres mais o que ?
<P-Chan> placa sis nem rola
<alvaro__> a mnha é Intel
<P-Chan> tem que ser intel, nvidia e ati
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  nunca usei o ubuntu quando ele mudou pra gnome 3 e unity
<P-Chan> migrei pro mate
<alvaro__> só que tá pesando pra valer
<alvaro__> estou testando o Xubuntu, tá mais leve um pouco
<alvaro__> talvez eu mude para ele de vez
<alvaro__> ele faz lembrar o XP, bem bizarro mesmo
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  o que tem lembrar o xp? Meu mint tá a cara do windows cara
<alvaro__> o XP já morreu em abril
<mirqui> ahaha mas eu comprei um cd do caribe do xp :)
<mirqui> minha mãe adora ele , então , fazeer o que :)
<alvaro__> pelo menos no Xubuntu o consumo de RAM não chega a 500 megas
<alvaro__> queria saber o motivo disso?
<alvaro__>  o porque com alto consumo de memoria RAM
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  ué cara... tu tem quatro gigas e tá reclamando do consumo de memória?
<mirqui> vc verificou os processos de inicialuização ?
<mirqui> inicialização
<P-Chan> tenho 800 mb e não reclamo de nada. Fiz besteira em instalar versão de 64 bits
<alvaro__> tem horas que chega a 2.5 gigas
<mirqui> pode ter um monte de coisas inicializando que não precisa
<alvaro__> a minha é 64 bits
<P-Chan> instala o zram pra ver se alivia aí
<P-Chan> e adiciona swapness
<alvaro__> o problema não é na inicialização é sim no uso de palicativos, como o mozzila, libre office, voce clica é fica mais de 10 segundos para abrir
<alvaro__> *aplicativos
<mirqui> tenta o bleas
<alvaro__>  é esquisito mas estou pesquisando sobre isso
<mirqui> bleash
<mirqui> é para limpar sujeirinhas
<mirqui> cash
<alvaro__> mirqui e isso que estou pensando
<mirqui> tem na central
<P-Chan> mirqui:  a central por si só é pesada
<P-Chan> tente synaptic ou linha de comando
<P-Chan> infelismente coisas fáceis no linux pesam
<mirqui> e ele não limpa coisas que vão atrapalhar seu linux
<mirqui> synaptic não sei se tem , mas dá uma olhaqa
<alvaro__> posso selecionar tudo ???????
<alvaro__> no Bleachbit?
<mirqui> até pode , mas o que não é de apagar ele não apaga
<mirqui> mas limpa só
<mirqui> se vc tem
<mirqui> firefox ou chrome
<mirqui> cash
<mirqui> area de transferencia
<mirqui> se quizer o log do chat
<mirqui> e mais algimas coisas
<P-Chan> mir mirqui  o irc do ubuntu devia ser mais bonitinho já que é voltado pra user final
<P-Chan> ser tipo o viber ou o msn
<mirqui> dá uns 25 mb de limpesa a cada dia
<alvaro__> certo vol tentar obrigado
<mirqui> haaa , nada a ver
<mirqui> gosto dele assim
<mirqui> gosto do skype , msn
<mirqui> cada um do seu jeito
<mirqui> botei uma figura ni irc , só isso
<alvaro__> caramba vai levar 1 hora limpando
<alvaro__> te sujeira pra valer
<mirqui> o resto serve para conversar
<Sbar> is it possible to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 without a dvd?
<P-Chan> Sbar
<P-Chan> yes
<P-Chan> but isnt good
<P-Chan> You r three way Sbar
<P-Chan> do you have a usb stick?
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-25
<alvaro__> mirqui deu quase 500 megas de sujeira
<mirqui> e ai , melhorou o desempenho ?
<alvaro__> por enquanto deu uma pequena melhora
<alvaro__> mas valeu
<mirqui> não sei se no linux tem desfragmentador de ram
<mirqui> mas dá uma olhada tbm
<alvaro__> já procurei não existe isso
<alvaro__> sempre me perguntei "o linux realmente não fragmenta arquivo"?
<mirqui> boa sorte então ;)
<alvaro__> infelizmente parece que sim
<alvaro__> ele atualiza mas não remove as versões anteriores dos aplicativos
<alvaro__> e isso vai-se acumulando cada vez mais
<mirqui> mas para isso tem solução
<mirqui> tem um programa sim
<mirqui> ele retira os pack anteriores
<alvaro__> sim mas isso não devia ocorrer não acha
<mirqui> deixando os mais atuais
<alvaro__> nesse ponto infelizmente tio Bill Gates leva a melhor
<P-Chan> alvaro__:  só nesse? tem certeza?
<mirqui> bom , não sei como funciona a dinâmica de uma atualização
<mirqui> mas cortar tudo , depois atualizar
<mirqui> um erro e corrompe o sistema
<alvaro__> pelo menos nesse eu sinto na pele rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> então deixar pack antigos , parece lógico
<mirqui> ahaha
<alvaro__> mas toso eles não, desde o inicio?
<alvaro__> *todos
<mirqui> como te disse , não conheço a dinâmica de atualisação
<alvaro__> quando se atualiza, deu certo, o proprio sistema remove a anterior, geralmente é assim
<mirqui> achaste o programa ?
<alvaro__> mas em todo caso, obrigado pela ajuda
<alvaro__> O bleachbit, já instalei
<alvaro__> :D
<mirqui> não , o que retira as verções anteriores ?
<alvaro__> não
<mirqui> espera
<alvaro__> geralmente tiro pelo Synaptic
<alvaro__> mas sobra muita coisa ainda
<mirqui> gerenciador de atualizações muom
<alvaro__> mas é para KDE
<mirqui> memstat
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<mirqui> isso não sei , uso ubuntu
<alvaro__> o Muom é para KDE, eu uso o Unity
<alvaro__> vou tentar o segundo
<P-Chan> mirqui: é vocÊ que falou que usa office no linux?
<mirqui> não , uso no windows
<mirqui> já usei
<mirqui> com o play on linux
<mirqui> funciona bem
<mirqui> já o access 2010m não funciona bem
<mirqui> 2010
<mirqui> não me lenbro se o 2000 tbm
<P-Chan> mirqui:  você falou que o office do windows copia o site todo foi isso mesmo que você disse?
<mirqui> não
<mirqui> por exemplo
<mirqui> minha mãe gosta de ver o resumo das  novelas
<P-Chan> sei...
<mirqui> então eu vou no site e crrlt v , c e abro um arquivo rtf
<mirqui> copio
<mirqui> a extenção vai direto para o word
<mirqui> sem ter que copiar especial
<mirqui> no libre
<P-Chan> mirqui:  pede pros caras do libreoffice fazer isso
<mirqui> tem que colar especial
<mirqui> salvar
<mirqui> ahaha quem sou eu :)
<mirqui> e de mais a mais eu soube
<mirqui> que a microsoft registrou os comando crtl v c
<mirqui> mas é uma coisa simples
<mirqui> que o pessoal do libre poderia fazer sem tanta complicvação
<mirqui> eu não sou programador
<mirqui> não saberia como me expressar
<P-Chan> ctrl c e ctrl v eu uso direto no linux cara
<P-Chan> mirqui:
<mirqui> mas para copiar um texto da web é um saco
<mirqui> sai tudo em células
<mirqui> mal formatado
<mirqui> agora não sei como está
<mirqui> por que ainda não usei o writer
<mirqui> posso estár falando besteira
<mirqui> mas antes era assim
<xGrind> copiar um site da web? instala o wkhtmltopdf e ja era
<xGrind> $ wkhtmltopdf link site.pdf
<mirqui> não é um site , é só um texto
<mirqui> o writer saiu na frente em arquivos pdf
<mirqui> o word 2000 não tinha este formato
<xGrind> office da microsoft é um lixo. um não é compativel com o outro
<cabrito_x> haha
<cabrito_x> sempre foi =)
<cabrito_x> a maioria dos produtos da ms só enche linguiça mesmo, por que atender...
<xGrind> entreguei uns trabalhos na faculdade, tudo pelo writer. o prof q instale libreoffice se quiser ver. eu q nao vou instalar word :D
<P-Chan> xGrind:  C  faz isso mesmo?
<cabrito_x> cara
<cabrito_x> não é necessário
<xGrind> fiz :D
<cabrito_x> é só você salvar como o modelo de documento que ele precisa
<xGrind> sei q da pra salvar como .doc . mas fiz isso :D
<cabrito_x> não entendi o por que você tem que instalar o word então
<P-Chan> xGrind: Como assim não compatível rapaz? ele tem o formato antigo doc...
<cabrito_x> =)
<xGrind> mas nao faço mais. fui abrir no word, e nao abriu. mostra q ta com erro, sei la. vai q ele de sacanagem, não aceita
<cabrito_x> cara, não tem nada haver :rr
<xGrind> P-Chan, se voce salvar no formato do writer, ele nao abre no office. acho q o office 2013 abre
<P-Chan> xGrind: Teu professor deve ter te dado zero ou aberto odt em word
<cabrito_x> Faz o seguinte, salva um em .doc e outro em .docx tenho certeza que ele irá aceitar sem problemas
<xGrind> eu sei. não salveri como .doc de frescura mesmo :x
<cabrito_x> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> kk
<cabrito_x> se lascou então
<P-Chan> xGrind:  abre sim no 2013, porém... acho que no 2010 também rola
<xGrind> aki é linux rapa'
<xGrind> 2010 nao abre. ja testei
<cabrito_x> meu deus...
<P-Chan> xGrind: isso é coisa de militante cara... salva em pdf e fica tudo de boa.
<xGrind> agora salvo como .doc mesmo
<cabrito_x> por que ao invés de atrasar o lado dele por que não ensina a ele como utilizar o libre office, tenho certeza que a partir que passar o tempod e adaptação ele vai te agradecer
<cabrito_x> Arquivo>Salvar Como> Salvar como formato do Word
<xGrind> é professor de algoritmo. usa windows 8, com ubuntu no virtualbox.
<xGrind> tem q largar de frescura e por linux como principal logo =]
<cabrito_x> puts, se é professor de algoritmo melhor ainda cara!
<cabrito_x> incentiva a ele a montar um ambiente para programação no linux, é sucesssssso!
<cabrito_x> é simples
<cabrito_x> netbeans+jdk e um mariabd
<cabrito_x> e ja era
<xGrind> algoritmo. era usando visual g. o outro q da aula de C, usa Ubuntu
<cabrito_x> e la vamos nós para mais um trabalho de php heheh
<cabrito_x> visual g, traz nostalgia kkk
<xGrind> queria saber uma coisa. tem como programar em C# no linux?
<cabrito_x> claro, por que não?
<P-Chan> cabrito_x: até parece que ele vai largar o office pirata dele pelo libre
<P-Chan> a maioria das pessoas são acomodadas e consideram windows de confiança
<cabrito_x> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, rapaz, tive boas experiências com migração sucedida
<cabrito_x> P-chan: realmente meu caro, usuários são bem acomodados em geral
<P-Chan> cabrito_x: duvido que seja na área de design. SE eu te disser que o gimp e o inkscape não faz você ficará calado
<cabrito_x> cara, esqueci os comandos de atalho do irc no terminal
<P-Chan> cabrito_x: eu sou e com razão
<cabrito_x> não lembro como quotar
<P-Chan> cabrito_x:  nem seu sei
<P-Chan> acho o irc estranhão
<cabrito_x> uai, pq?
<xGrind> estranho pq?
<P-Chan> cabrito_x: o chat do facebook eh mais amigavel vei
<xGrind> estranho era o msn, com aqueles winks pulando na tela
<cabrito_x> ,_,'
<cabrito_x> deus que me livre
<cabrito_x> kkkkkkk verdadce
<cabrito_x> verdade*
<xGrind> IRC e' bom, pq é simples. =]
<cabrito_x> mas, p-chan, em que funcionalidades ambas ferramentas não lhe atendem??
<cabrito_x> YES!
<cabrito_x> rodo irc via terminal
<cabrito_x> fica mais bonito ainda *_*
<xGrind> cabrito_x, weechat?
<cabrito_x> yeap
<P-Chan> cabrito_x: gimp nao suporta canais de 16, 32 e 64 bits de cores
<xGrind> ja usei uma vez. tem varios plugins ne?
<astroo-> o irc e 1 super complicaçao em comandos...
<cabrito_x> P-chan, realmente meu caro, eu até ouvir falar mal exatamente pelo esquema de cores, não me lembro ao certo, mas acho que foi no 6º forum espirito livre
<cabrito_x> xGrind, sim existem vários plugins =)
<xGrind> astroo-, pode usar algum script de mIRC, ou criar um proprio.
<cabrito_x> é bem bacana cara, achei que seria horrível mas, me agradou completamente
<xGrind> cabrito_x, eu uso hexchat
<cabrito_x> dei uma olhada aqui, bem simples também
<cabrito_x> cara, tenho passado uns inconvenientes com o ubuntu 14.04
<cabrito_x> esse jovem esta travando direto quando saio e deixo o note sem estar suspenso
<cabrito_x> volto, tento utilizar e o mesmo trava :r
<cabrito_x> dai tenho que desligar o pc e ligar denovo no dedo ;/
<xGrind> estranho
<cabrito_x> uhum :/
<cabrito_x> nem crash deu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Nelson_> como posso obter suporte para a nova versão 14.04
<gnewlinux> qual suporte que precisa Nelson?
<cowabunga> olá
<cowabunga> me diga aí por que o ubuntu é dado de graça. ALguém aí já pagou pelo suporte dele?
<nicknamer> oi
<nicknamer> alguem sabe C ou conhece alguma sala de C en portugues ou espanhol?
<cowabunga> nicknamer: sabe compilar?
<nicknamer> sim
<nicknamer> ja compilei varios exercicios
<nicknamer> con mingw
<nicknamer> com*
<cowabunga> nicknamer: VC É INIciante ainda?
<nicknamer> sim, começei faz uns 2 dias xd
<nicknamer> desculpa o meu portugues, eu falo mais espanhol
<nicknamer> mas ja sabia PHP, JavaScript, sql, e outros
<cowabunga> nicknamer: seu portugues está ótimo rapaz.
<nicknamer> estou tengo agora un problema con fgets, estou usando pra receber a entrada de um texto
<nicknamer> tendo*
<nicknamer> so que o problema é cuando se ingresa un texto menor ao especificado,
<nicknamer> por exemplo: fgets(texto, 6, stdin);
<cowabunga> escreva /join #c que você irá entrar no chat de c.
<nicknamer> suponhamos que ponho "abc" então o ultimo caracter toma o "\n", mas o problema é que
<cowabunga> nicknamer: antes de sair joga uma banana pra gente comer :)
<nicknamer> okey vou ver
<nicknamer> o.o xd
<nicknamer> ahhhh cha lembrei... cuando jogaram uma banana pro jogador de futebol
<nicknamer> acho que foi na espanha isso
<cowabunga> nicknamer:  de onde você é?
<cowabunga> por que não usa o canal espanhol?
<nicknamer> Paraguai
<nicknamer> estou procurando canais em espanhol xd são poucos
<cowabunga> escreva /join #ubuntu-es
<nicknamer> sim, estou ai tambem
<Porcks> nicknamer, int numero;   printf("Digite um numero: ");   scanf("%d", &numero);  printf("O numero digitado foi: %d\n", numero);
<nicknamer> oi Porcks, o problema é que com scanf eu não posso limitar a cantidade de caracteres ingresados
<cowabunga> ubuntu sem backports tem atualização?
<nicknamer> por isso uso fgets, como no exemplo que eu coloquei, só que se entram menos elementos do que o especificado, então coloca un "\n". Até ai não tenho problema, posso comparar depois se o ultimo caracter é \n e remplazalo por \0, o problema é que desse jeito o meu programa para, e tenho que dar enter pra que continue
<nicknamer> vou passar o codigo com gist
<Porcks> nicknamer, http://www.cprogressivo.net/2013/11/Como-ler-arquivos-em-C-As-funcoes-fgetc-fscanf-fgets.html
<Porcks> cowabunga, como assim?
<cowabunga> Porcks:  é obrigatório habilitar backuports pra atualizar?
<nicknamer> Porcks eu vi o link que voce me passou mas acho que não serve pra o que estou tentando fazer, vou te mostrar o meu codigo: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2d7d608a43bef97d6b23
<Porcks> cowabunga, não basta ir em configurações do sistema --> Programas e atualizações na aba Atualizações e marcar: Atualizações de segurança importantes e Atualizações recomendadas
<Porcks> cowabunga, assim vc recebe todas as atualizações mais importantes para o sistema
<Porcks> cowabunga, o backports é para atualizações que a equipe do ubuntu ainda não testaram o suficiente para que seja considerada pronta para uso em produção
<Porcks> cowabunga, é tipo assim use por sua conta e risco se estiver usando e alguma coisa der errado não culpe a gente ( a equipe do ubuntu no caso)
<Porcks> nicknamer, onde o programa para nos dois fgets
<Stramith> e ai galera
<nicknamer> logo apos dos fgets o programa para y tem que dar enter... mas agora estou tentando outra coisa
<Stramith> blza
<nicknamer> e*
<nicknamer> ou seja, inserto o texto, dou enter, e o programa para, tenho que dar enter de novo
<Porcks> nicknamer, ah sim entendi
<nicknamer> acho que o while faz ele parar, não sei, mas eu preciso do while pra limpar o buffer no caso de que se insertem mais caracteres do especificado
<nicknamer> o programa so para cuando se escrevem menos caracteres do esperado, ou seja menos de 5
<Porcks> nicknamer, acho que não precisa do while o fgets so pega o tamanho definido
<nicknamer> sim mas se colocar mas caracteres, o resto fica no buffer
<nicknamer> então tenho que limpar o buffer pra poder usar de novo o fgets corretamente
<nicknamer> se se escrevem menos caracteres então coloca "\n" no final e o fgets acaba, não ha problema com isso, so que depois o programa para
<nicknamer> estou tentando uma outra opção agora
<Porcks> nicknamer, blz não sei muito de C
<nicknamer> ta bom, obrigado
<Porcks> nicknamer, http://rberaldo.com.br/c-por-que-usar-fgets-em-vez-de-gets/
<Porcks> nicknamer, vou sair boa sorte
<Porcks> cowabunga, falo cara
<nicknamer> sim Porcks, por isso uso fgets,
<nicknamer> a ja foi
<nicknamer> ah*
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Carom> Bom dia !!!
<Carom> POR FAVOR, alguem aqui utiliza o UBUNTU PHONE como Unico OS no celular ???
<Carom> POR FAVOR, alguem aqui utiliza o UBUNTU PHONE como Unico OS no celular ???
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Carom> bom dia !
<Carom> POR FAVOR, alguem aqui utiliza o UBUNTU PHONE como Unico O.S. no celular ???
<mirqui> não , sinto muito
<DaneoShiga> olá, como faço pra forçar entrar no menu do grub na hora que reinicia?
<Wolkan> DaneoShiga: dê uma olhada neste post do ubuntuforum-br >> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<Wolkan> com certeza alguma dessas dicas vao te ajudar.
<DaneoShiga> eh, acabei de conseguir de um outro jeito aqui :)
<DaneoShiga> tentando ajudar um amigo que instalou o driver proprietário da nvidia no inspiron dele e ficou preso na tela "low graphics mode".... apaguei o xorg.conf e mesmo assim fica nessa tela
<tibaus> 123
<Julio> Boa tarde!! =)
<Julio> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda? =/
<Julio> '-'
<Julio> alguem aqui? '-' testando 1 2 3
<Emilio_Eiji> Julio: oq precisa?
<Julio> to com um pc com problema .-. não consigo instalar qualquer linux
<Julio> tipo, o pc não é ruim, roda o Win 7 de boa, mas aí dou o boot pelo CD, quando abre a tela principal do linux não vai mais adiante, trava e não sai do lugar
<Julio> ja troquei o HD, o leitor de CD, gravei um CD novo, e nada =/
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Eleomar> Fala galeraaaa !
<Eleomar> por favor...  me tirem uma duvida:  No UBUNTU 14.04 de voces, quando estamos com uma janela aberta e damos um clique no icone na barra lateral, A JANELA É MINIMIZADA ?
<Eleomar> Vi um video no youtube mostrando essa "melhoria" mas ao instalar o 14.04 e ATUALIZAR tudo essa funcção NAO está funcionando...
<Eleomar> Por favor, alguem poderia confirmar ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Henrique> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Henrique> Sou novato no Ubuntu, na verdade, sou novato no Linux, acredito ter começado errado! hahaha
<Henrique> Precisava formatar o computador e aproveitei a situação para experimentar alguns sistemas operacionais Linux.
<astroo-> no ubuntu usa o livecd sem instalar
<Henrique> Comecei pela última versão do Deepin e me decepcionei, ainda com muitos erros.
<Henrique> Porém agora estou sem CD's para gravar e gostaria de saber como posso dar boot em um pendrive, usando LINUX.
<Henrique> No Windows eu sei como fazer.
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Henrique> Astroo é um bot? (curiosidade)
<Henrique> É minha primeira vez no Canal.
<astroo-> seria rico se fosse...
<Henrique> hahahahahahhaa!
<alvaro__> rsrsrsrs
<astroo-> ve o privado
<alvaro__> Henrique qual versão que voce usa?
<Henrique> Do Deepin? A 2014, que saiu agora dia 15.
<alvaro__> Ubuntu ou qual?
<Henrique> Deepin, baseado em Ubuntu.
<Henrique> http://www.linuxdeepin.com/index.en.html
<Henrique> Conhece? :D
<alvaro__> não
<Henrique> Interface bacana, leve, pratico e muito bonito.
<alvaro__> mas em todo caso tente isso
<Henrique> Porém ainda tem muitos bugs, eu particularmente não consegui instalar Wine nele.
<alvaro__> http://www.mundodoshackers.com.br/instalando-o-linux-em-um-pen-drive
<Henrique> E as vezes ao entrar em alguns menus, os códigos piscam na tela.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<alvaro__> uso geralmente, as versões mais conhecidas do linux
<Henrique> Saquei.
<Henrique> Essa versão vem até com um instalador próprio para pendrive, elegante demais.
<alvaro__> voce quer instalar ou o que?
<Henrique> Vou trocar, instalar o Ubuntu.
<alvaro__> ainda não entendi
<alvaro__> pvt
<Henrique> Uso Deepin e só tenho ele instalado no note, eu gostei, mas ainda tem muitos bugs, vou instalar Ubuntu.
<astroo-> ola
<CyL> astroo-, alvaro__: Pq ficam respondendo às dúvidas em pvt?
<alvaro__> estou tirando uma duvida com ele tambem, ok?
<CyL> alvaro__: E pq não usar o canal?
<alvaro__> olha já fui chamado a atenção varias vezes injustamente, por isso falo individualmente
<astroo-> CyL  ve o privado
<alvaro__> não tem problema
<CyL> alvaro__: Vc foi chamado a atenção por retirar uma dúvida de um usuário, ou alguém simplesmente informou uma forma melhor de fazer?
<CyL> astroo-: Acho que devemos deixar o privado de lado camarada...
<CyL> alvaro__: O que exatamente é "ser chamado a atenção injustamente"?
<alvaro__> simplesmente fui coagido devido a mostra um problema na nova versão,
<CyL> alvaro__: Coagido?
<Henrique> Não to querendo fazer média, mas eu também acho que o privado deve ser usado apenas para xingar.
<Henrique> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<alvaro__> achei um bug, mas foui informado que o problema é só no meu pc, porem pesquisei e achei qyue esse dito bug foi relatado desde a versão 12.04 e até hoje não foi corrigido
<CyL> alvaro__: E onde está a coação?
<Henrique> Mas o Alvaro tem um papo legal no privado, de fato, se eu falasse com tanta tranquilidade os palavrões que eu disse lá, involuntariamente, provavelmente já teriam me kickado.
<alvaro__> me chamaram de ignorante
<CyL> alvaro__: Isso não é coação
<alvaro__> me diga, então é o que?
<CyL> Henrique: Onde quer chegar?
<alvaro__> desmoralização
<CyL> alvaro__: Bom, não sei exatamente o que houve, mas não acho que quem o tenha ofendido mereça sua atenção. De qualquer forma, é semple melhor falar publicamente no canal, assim vc ensina uns, e aprende de outros.
<CyL> Henrique: Pelo que eu entendi vc disse que ofendeu o álvaro no provado?
<CyL> *privado?
<Henrique> Não, não.
<Henrique> Eu disse que concordo com você, falar publicamente é mais útil e nesse caso, necessário.
<CyL> Henrique: Entendi, mas quanto aos palavrões, não entendi o que vc quis dizer.
<Henrique> Só fiz a observação de que a conversa no privado deveria ser usada apenas p/ discussões complexas, que não tenham um envolvimento com o que o canal propõe, soluções publicas e rápidas.
<CyL> Henrique: "Henrique | Mas o Alvaro tem um papo legal no privado, de fato, se eu falasse com tanta tranquilidade os palavrões que eu disse lá" <-- estou me referindo a isso
<Henrique> Brinquei dizendo que deveriam usar o privado apenas para se xingar e comentei que falei muitos palavrões, involuntariamente no privado, exemplo: "cacete de wine, não instala de jeito nenhum..."
<CyL> Henrique: Ah sim, entendi
<Henrique> Não sei o que posso e não posso dizer aqui, palavrões nesse sentido, estão liberados?
<CyL> Henrique: Não são adequados
<Henrique> Beleza.
<Henrique> Já usas-te o Deepin?
<CyL> Henrique: Não
<Henrique> usaste*
<Henrique> Vou ler as regras, não sei se posso citar outras templates do Ubuntu.
<CyL> Henrique: Não tem problema
<CyL> Henrique: Pode falar sobre outras distribuições do Linux, entretanto o suporte é primariamente para o Ubuntu. Podem pedir que levem o assunto para o #ubuntu-br-offtopic se estiver interferindo com outras conversas mais relevantes, entretanto
<Henrique> Lido e entendido (regras).
<Henrique> Moelza.
<Henrique> Moleza*
<Henrique> Cyl, Wine tira muito desempenho dos programas?
<CyL> Henrique: Acredito que depende muito do programa. Como o Wine é uma camada de emulação, se o programa fizer muitas chamadas ao sistema, com certezqa o desempenho será degradado. Mas se fizer poucas chamadas e usar a maior parte do tempo para processamento, nem tanto.
<Henrique> Entendi.
<Henrique> Tchê, achei que o Linux fosse leve, meu processador está apanhando dele.
<Henrique> Até liguei a base do notebook, com medo que ele sobreaqueça, talvez seja falta dos drivers de vídeo, que estou instalando a quase 40 minutos...
<CyL> Henrique: Existem outras edições do Ubuntu mais leves
<Henrique> Pois então, fiquei sabendo que a ultima edição do Ubuntu é ainda mais pesada que o Deepin.
<Henrique> Alvaro me disse que ela usa 2GB de RAM, sem processo algum além do sistema.
<mirqui> qual a configuração de seu note ?
<Henrique> Aqui estou usando apenas 1GB e com 20% do processador, constante.
<Henrique> i7 2.8, 8gb ram, 500hd c/ gforce 310m
<mirqui> tens muitas coisas inicializando ?
<mirqui> tá brincando ahaha
<Henrique> Provavelmente não, instalei o Deepin hoje, formatei o computador totalmente.
<mirqui> com essa configuração , não deveria ter problemas
<Henrique> Pois é..
<mirqui> vc está no brasil ?
<Henrique> amigo, vou te dizer algo que você provavelmente já saiba.
<mirqui> pode ser tempo quente mesmo
<Henrique> O problema são esses tutoriais da net, pra mim, que nunca usei linux fora da escola e que não sei o que estou executando o prompt, é uma m#%$.
<Henrique> Tentei 3 tutoriais para instalar o Wine, todos deram erro, acho que o 4 dará certo.
<CyL> Henrique: Pra que vc precisa do wine?
<mirqui> como está a pasta térmica do processador ?
<Henrique> Sou do Rio Grande do Sul, tempo úmido, chuvoso, não é físico não.
<Henrique> Troquei mês passado.
<Henrique> Raidcall, preciso usar o Raidcall.
<mirqui> não está trincada ?
<Henrique> Estou uma pilha de nervos, tomei uns 5L de café, preciso do Raidcall.
<Henrique> HAHAH
<CyL> Henrique: Isso é um jogo?
<Henrique> Mirqul, meu ego me sugestiona a dizer não, não é viável ficar pensando nisso, seu boca grande. KKKKKKK
<mirqui> ???
<mirqui> fala sério cara
<mirqui> tens problema ou não ?
<Henrique> To brincando cara, não tem não.
<mirqui> :) , legal
<Henrique> Eu estava com Windows até ontem, tudo tranquilo.
<Henrique> Cyl, é uma espécie de Teamspeak, Skype, etc.
<Wolkan> olá, alguém usa widget? teriam alguma sugestão?
<Henrique> Não está disponível para Linux e não existem formas de conectar-se se não, usando o próprio programa.
<CyL> Henrique: Pensou numa VM já?
<Henrique> Estou começando a cogitar essa possibilidade, estou achando essa vida de pinguim muito trabalhosa cara.
<CyL> Henrique: Bom, considere que vc quer rodar uma aplicação para o qual não existe um port pra Linux
<mirqui> eu uso linux só para internet
<Henrique> Wolkan, na central de downloads do Ubuntu tem umas aplicações bacanas, pega pelo Ranking.
<Henrique> Sou novato, mas se me disser para que exatamente você precisa do widget, posso te ajudar a pesquisar.
<Wolkan> como eu coloco a central pra localizar por ranking?
<mirqui> screenlets , vê se é isto
<Wolkan> fiz uma pesquisa agora, e apareceu coleçao de widget, mas parece que é pro kde... vou pesquisar agora: screenlets
<Wolkan> :-D coloquei todos os opcionais
<Wolkan> Tem como ocultar a barra de ferramentas da área de tarefas? e eixar só a do unity?
<Wolkan> *deixar
<Henrique> Cyl, qual o link do off topic mesmo?
<Henrique> Quero conhecer pessoas que usem Linux e bater papo a vontade.
<Henrique> Esse aqui é especificamente para suporte, correto?
<CyL> Henrique: #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<astroo-> sim
<Henrique> Me digam uma coisa, quando é dito quem um sistema é baseado em Ubuntu, significa que ele tem toda a estrutura do Ubuntu, exceto pela aparência e organização, corresponde?
<leognano> b noite ja tem flash 14 p ubuntu para rodar jogos do face?
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> leognano, pra q flash 14?
<leognano> jogos do face exigem esse flash , pois o 11 nao roda nada !!
<leognano> ?????
<omelete> flash tem é q acabar
<rccordeiro> Meus caros, alguém teve sucesso com a instalação do software carnê leão 2013 no ubuntu 12.04? Como aparece um arquivo zipado, após extrair os arquivos e mesmo ao ler as instruções não tive êxito...
<xGrind> rccordeiro, nunca vi isso. onde arrumou?
<rccordeiro> no próprio site da Receita Federal do Brasil: http://www.receita.fazenda.gov.br/PessoaFisica/Carneleao/2013/Java/ProgLeaoMultiplataforma2013.htm
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-26
<rccordeiro> Como não sou usuária das mais avançadas no linux, talvez alguém possa me orientar a como instalar via terminal um programa que esteja compactado em .zip...
<rccordeiro> Já tenho o Java na versão correta. Preciso instalar o http://www.receita.fazenda.gov.br/PessoaFisica/Carneleao/2013/Java/ProgLeaoMultiplataforma2013.htm
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<omelete> estrai o arquivo primeiro
<rccordeiro> <omelete> já extraí tudo o que está na parta zipada
<omelete> rccordeiro,  olha esse leiame ai
<rccordeiro> <omelete>, meu problema é o depois disso. Nas instruções está escrito que devo executar um tal de exec.sh
<omelete> rccordeiro,  sabe usar o terminal?
<rccordeiro> sei mais ou menos... Tipo  sudo apt-get install....
<rccordeiro> omelete, mas o que não sei é como dar um comando que encontre a localização com a pasta cheia de arquivos necessários para a instalação.
<omelete> é ./exec.sh
<rccordeiro> omelete, somente isso ao abrir o terminal?
<omelete> rccordeiro,  onde vc extraiu o arquivo?
<rccordeiro> omelete, extraí o arquivo na área de trabalho
<xGrind> rccordeiro, aperta o botao direito do mouse nesse exec.sh, e vai em propriedades. Em permissões, voce habilita o "Permitir que este arquivo execute como um programa"
<xGrind> depois é só executar ele normal, dando dois cliques, ou botão direito do mouse, e executar
<xGrind> aqui abriu
<omelete> isso ai
<rccordeiro> xGrind e omelete, vocês me ensinaram MUITO hoje!!! Muitíssimo obrigada! Deu certinho!!!!!
<xGrind> rccordeiro, de nada =]
<mirqui> omelete , isso serve para qualquer arquivo ?
<mirqui> tipo raz , zip e afins ?
<omelete> nem sempre
<omelete> boa ler o leiame/readme
<mirqui> é para descompactar arquivos e executar ?
<mirqui> haa , o leiame do arquivo
<xGrind> descompactar é tar alguma coisa. nunca lembro kk
<mirqui> vou dar uma olhada em um programa qualquer para esperimentar , se der erro , volto aqui :)
<mirqui> omelete , e para desistalar , pode ser pela central de programas ?
<mirqui> desisntalar
<omelete> se vc instalou por lá sim
<mirqui> não , como vc disse , optando por deixar um arquivo executavel
<mirqui> com o botão esquerdo do mouse
<omelete> aquilo só deu permissão de execuçao
<mirqui> sim , e para desisntalar , como faço ?
<omelete> aquele script exec.sh chama um programa em java
<omelete> por isso deu certo
<mirqui> opa , :\
<mirqui> bom , então prefiro os .deb
<mirqui> obrigado pela ajuda :)
<omelete> melhor msm
<Ernandes> bah
<small> boa noite galera
<Ernandes> hi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<m3rl1n> hey estou de volta!
<m3rl1n> como faco para copiar meu hd com dd para um arquivo numa particao ntfs?
<ghs> Eu preciso de ajudar para corrigir um problema no Skype. O webcam está invertido, estou usando o ubuntu 12.04. Já tentei diversas forma para corrigir o problema, mas sem sucesso. Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Henrique> Eai galera bonita, voltei! Entao, alguem conhece um bom motivo para o Ubuntu estar lendo no meu notebook?
<Henrique> digo,lento*
<Henrique> Estou tendo problemas para instalar minha placa de vídeo nvidia, alguém já passou por isso?
<aluno> eai meu
<Pisudo> fala fdp
<aluno> eai meu
<Pisudo> ChanServ/#ubuntu-br eai
<Pisudo> ChanServ/#ubuntu-br tudo blz
<Henrique> Eai caras, tudo bem? E normal o drive NVIDIA criar uma especie de VPN na maquina? Instalei seguindo um tutorial muito simples, tudo instalou corretamente, porem agora parece que o sistema esta rodando numa vpn e com funcoes a menos.
<Leeo_EX> Bom dia =)
<Patricia__> Ola pessol
<Patricia__> bom dia
<Patricia__> possoal *
<sky_fy> bom dia
<Patricia__> POR FAVOR, alguem sabe como retirar ( se for POSSIVEL ) a proteção ao ligar ( CODIFICACAO ) ???
<Patricia__> NAO eh a senha do login, mas sim aquela Codificacao ao ligar...
<Patricia__> Eu me arrependi de ter posto... so atrasa minha vida rs
<Patricia__> Boa tarde
<Patricia__> POR FAVOR
<Patricia__> Alguem sabe se eh possivel retirar a protecao do HD ao ligar o computador
<Patricia__> ?
<andrepl> Óla.
<andrepl> Pessoa nem o hongout nem o facebook está abrindo no meu ubuntu 14.04, em nenhum dos navegadores que tenho (chrome e firefox)
<andrepl> E pelo windowns abriu normal.
<andrepl> Alguma dica?
<andrepl> ping
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<uish> boa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Henrique> Boa noite! Alguém aqui também está sofrendo com lag no Ubuntu? Demoras para abrir alguns arquivos e programas, como se o computador tivesse 1gb de RAM, hahaha.
<Henrique> Meu notebook tem 8gb, i7 e tem HD de sobra, não sei mais o que fazer, acho que pode estar relacionado a placa de video.
<astroo-> ola
<Henrique> Eai Astro, tudo certinho? Cara, tu não sabe pelas pendengas que eu passei, instalando placa de video e ferrando o sistema, formatei umas 8x de ontem pra hoje.
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> os raios dos drivers estragam muito o linux
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe qual o irc do linux mint em portugues?
<Henrique> É verdade, quando raramente as empresas fornecem o drive para ser instalado, tem que fazer um passo-a-passo de 30 minutos pra instalar drivers complexos.
<Henrique> Acho isso um saco.
<Henrique> Porque na maioria das vezes, não dá certo o tal passo-a-passo, ai temos que usar um passo-a-passo para o passo-a-passo.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> claudio-tux  ve o privado
<italoregis> Preciso de ajuda urgente.. :'(
<italoregis> Não consigo acessar o sudo... preciso dele para concertar um erro catastrofico que fiz...
<barna> Henrique, qual sua placa de video?
<Henrique> Gforce 310m, da linha CUDA.
<italoregis> "sudo: uid efetivo não é 0, sudo está instalado em uma raiz setuid? "
<Henrique> Eu baixei direto do site da Nvidia, entrei no modo "scripter", loguei com a root, desabilitei o lightdm, usei level 3 e mesmo assim, deu erro.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<barna> deu pau na internet aki, vou colar as perguntas, se responderam, por favor respondam de novo.
<barna> Henrique, aquele com 2 placas? uma onboard e um offboard?
<barna> italoregis, qual o comando q vc ta dando? manda um pastbin pra gente ver
<Henrique> não barna, é uma unica placa, onboard, já que é notebook.
<barna> Henrique, mesmo sendo notebook pode ter placa offboard.
<barna> Henrique, eu ja tive um notebook com 2 placas de videos, uma on e uma off
<Leeo_EX> Boa noite, eu posso utilizar o Ubuntu em um pendrive no modo persistent, ou o desempenho fica muito ruim?
<barna> Leeo_EX, poder vc pode, mas vai ficar bem mais lento do que instalado.
<Henrique> Olha, até onde eu sei, ele só tem uma unica placa onboard, quando eu usava windows, instalava frequentemente o drive, já abri ele e não vi nada offboard.
<Henrique> A placa de video é um chip cuda, soldado na placa mãe.
<astroo-> Leeo_EX  ola
<Leeo_EX> ola
<Leeo_EX> eu vou tentar, usa-lo no pendrive se ficar mto ruim e instalo no hd
<Leeo_EX> mais uma pergunta, existe alguma maneira de recuperar os ados de um hd corrompido com formatação ext4?
<Leeo_EX> dados**
<barna> Leeo_EX, procure sobre testdisk
<Leeo_EX> oks
<Leeo_EX> obrigado
<barna> Henrique, desculpe não poder te ajudar, estou no meio de um trabalho aki, processador e internet a 100%, mal to conseguindo usar o irq
<Leeo_EX> este testdisk recupera o hd?
<barna> Leeo_EX, sim
<Henrique> Tudo bem Barna.
<Henrique> Pra ser sincero, eu consigo instalar uma espécie de placa Nvidia.
<Henrique> Só que ela cria uma VPN, ela abre como se fosse uma máquina virtual, com as aplicações do sistema limitadas.
<Henrique> O meu "clique direito" tem delay...
<Henrique> ou seja, é algo relacionado ao carregamento, a memória...
<Henrique> não sei o que pode ser.
<Henrique> Atualmente minha placa de video é Nouveau.
<Henrique> O drive no caso, quando deveria ser Nvidia.
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-27
<|_Fab_|> galera tenho uma duvida aqui
<|_Fab_|> porque que eu stopo meu apache
<|_Fab_|> e ele sempre volta a funcionar sozinho?
<|_Fab_|> eu sempre tenho que manda /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<|_Fab_|> pq o apache liga sozinho :S
<Henrique> tá usando sudo?
<Henrique> # sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<junior_> Oi pessoal boa noite.
<astroo-> junior_  ola
<|_Fab_|> Henrique
<|_Fab_|> to com root
<|_Fab_|> usando o comando
<|_Fab_|> usei sudo agora
<|_Fab_|> vamo ve
<junior_> Gostaria desaber se alguém sabe como acertar o erro no Vmware na instalação do unbutu. chega na tela de instalação ele para e não anda mais. alguém sabe ou já teve esse erro...
<Henrique> Fab, tu não quer mais que o Apache inicie com o sistema, é isso?
<Henrique> Nunca instalei Ubuntu em VMWARE, mas você precisa conferir se disponibilizou memória RAM suficiente, se particionou corretamente seu HD e se o seu anti-vírus por algum motivo esta prejudicando a VM, tente executá-la como Admin.
<junior_> eu tenho 6mb fisico de RAM deixei 20GB disponível para o sistema e mesmo assim dá erro. Na verdade ele não da erro ela congela e não anda mais..
<Henrique> 6gb de RAM né?
<junior_> issu
<junior_> 6GB
<Henrique> Tente desligar as configurações 3D na VM.
<Henrique> Digo, aceleração 3D na VM*
<Henrique> E diminua esses 200GB para 80 no máximo.
<Henrique> Opa, 20 gigas, eu havia lido 200, desculpe.
<Henrique> Nesse caso, 20 estão ótimos.
<junior_> 3 pentes de 2GB e sem as configurações alternativas tipo 3D, Máquina de service DNS, modo adm em look. Deixei tudo desativado para ver se dava certo mas mesmo assimcongela. Baixei duas novas versoes e dá o freese congelamento.
<Henrique> Tenta usar Hyper-V cara, pode ser tanta coisa.
<Henrique> VirtualBox também é uma boa.
<junior_> instalei versões de win2000 server / win2008 Pro / Mandrake / mandriva / Fedora e tudo rodou bunitinho sem problemas mas no unbutu never more, sistema congela na instalação.
<astroo-> depende do hardware
<junior_> Bom sei lá vou ter que pesquisar mais. Bom pessoal valeu a ajuda...vocês são do bem, galera show. só tem fera aqui... vlwz
<Henrique> Eu pesquisei, você não é o único a ter esse problema, casos em 2008 já aconteciam.
<astroo-> ate
<Henrique> É complicado, sinceramente não sei como te ajudar, tente usar VirtualBox, tu sabes que existem mistérios no mundo da informática! HAHAHAH
<xGrind> boa noite. alguem sabe as novidades do novo libreoffice?
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> astroo-, eae
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<|_Fab_|> q raivaaa
<|_Fab_|> esse apache fica ligando sozinho
<|_Fab_|> eu dou stop quando da uns minuto eu vou ver ele ja ta rodando dinovo
<KurtKraut> |_Fab_|, E está dando stop como?
<|_Fab_|> /etc/inet.c/apache2 stop
<|_Fab_|> e service apache2 stop
<|_Fab_|> KurtKraut nao é assim ?
<KurtKraut> |_Fab_|, Sim, são praticamente equivalentes. Mas se o processo volta, existe algum outro sistema monitorando a parada do Apache e iniciando dele de novo. Existem softwares específicos para essa finalidade. Um deles é o monit.
<KurtKraut> |_Fab_|, Se o servidor não foi preparado/configurado por você, é possível que algum sistema assim exista.
<KurtKraut> (E esteja atuando)
<|_Fab_|> é
<|_Fab_|> ate olhei se tinha algo no crontab sei la
<|_Fab_|> mas nao achei nada la
<|_Fab_|> bom esse monit ai nao tem n
<|_Fab_|> talvez tenha outro
<|_Fab_|> KurtKraut é uma vps nao foi eu msm q instalei
<Matrix> instalando ubuntu 14.04 agora :D
<Matrix> mas ta demorando na preparacao !
<Matrix> mas ta demorando na preparacao !!
<Matrix> mas ta demorando na preparacao !!!
<Matrix> rsrsrsr
<joaovictor> ola  boa noite
<joaovictor> sou novo auqi
<Jodmoreira> Olá. Estou tendo um problema com meu teclado e wifi depois de instalar o ubuntu 14.04. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Julio_> bom dia...
<Julio_> alguem sabe uma distribuição linux bem leve? apenas para eu formatar o pc para usar o damn small linux
<Julio_> '-'
<nuno_nunes> que tivo pc tens
<nuno_nunes> Jodmoreira, conseges descrever melhor o problema?
<nuno_nunes> Jodmoreira, ja testas-te outro linux
<nuno_nunes> Julio_, que pc tens
<Julio_> oi desculpa a demora
<Julio_> tenho um pc de madeira e.e
<Julio_> brinks, ele tem 2 gb de mem, 320 hd, mas nao consigo instalar nenhum linux
<Julio_> testei Lubuntu, ubuntu, mandriva, mint, thinstation
<Julio_> e nada
<Julio_> só preciso criar uma partição linux e.e
<nuno_nunes> nao da nenhum linux
<nuno_nunes> estas a testar 32 bits ou 64 bits
<nuno_nunes> testa o 32 bits
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Jodmoreira> O teclado simplesmente para de funcionar depois da tela do dual boot. Ao iniciar o sistema eu também recebo um aviso que estou desconectado e não aparecem minha opções de rede sem fio. Tentei ir em outra opções, no dual boot, e selecionei o "Ubuntu, com Linux 3.13.0-24 generic e funciona perfeitamente, tanto o teclado como a internet.
<Jodmoreira> Só que eu queria que a opção principal do Ubunto fosse a que funcionasse.
<Jodmoreira> O teclado apaga completamente. É como se ele não recebesse nem energia da USB, O mouse funciona, mas ele não é conectado a USB.
<Jodmoreira> Ele é ps2
<Julio_> ja tentei com ambas as versoes
<Julio_> tu sabe alguma live cd bem leve?
<Julio_> só para formatar mesmo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<matheuslc> jennmoneydollars
<Nadson> Boa tarde!
<Nadson> Preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no notebook
<fernando_salaman> Olá, quem poderia me esclarecer uma dúvida em relação a drivers no Salander 10.13 ??????
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sky_fy> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<sky_fy> blz
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> astroo-, eae
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<michel_> boanoite
<michel_> alguem pode me ajudar depois de instalar o sistema unbutu
<astroo-> ola
<michel_> ele entra até a senha e depois congela e fica cheio de tracinhos
<mirqui> pode ser incompatibilidade com placa de vídeo
<michel_> putz
<mirqui> ou má instalação
<michel_> alguma coisa resolve
<mirqui> como vc instalou ele ?
<michel_> ja instalei em meu not e no pc do caixa de minha empresa
<michel_> e instalei duas vezes nessa maquina
<mirqui> pelo live cd ?
<michel_> e meu servidor
<michel_> sim
<michel_> pelo cd instalei
<mirqui> e numca tinha dado este erro antes ?
<mirqui> qual verção é ?
<michel_> 14.4
<mirqui> baaa nãoi sei o que pode ser , a 12.04 e que da incompatibilidade pela nvidia
<michel_> essa placa é chipset nvidia
<mirqui> o hggdh e o subzero são avançados
<mirqui> tem o omelete tbm
<mirqui> procura um deles :)
<michel_> pois é queria deixar pado na empresa todos ubuntu
<michel_> pois pado
<michel_> padrão
<michel_> tentei fedora mais não consegui por em rede
<mirqui> sou novo no ubuntu
<michel_> e o lubuntu tb não
<mirqui> conheço a 1 ano e meio
<michel_> e o ubuntu é barbada por em rede
<mirqui> pq vc não tenta ele então ?
<michel_> ele quem
<mirqui> o ubuntu 14.04
<michel_> mais é esse queesta dando pau
<mirqui> xii cara
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar
<mirqui> tenta reinstalar de novo , faz o passo a passo
<michel_> ja fiz
<mirqui> estar ligado a internet
<michel_> sim
<mirqui> seu pc está ok ?
<michel_> rodava até windows 8
<michel_> não é das mais nova mais guerreira
<mirqui> e não roda mais ?
<mirqui> o win 8
<michel_> nãoquero mais microsoft
<mirqui> mas ele está em dual boot ?
<michel_> não
<mirqui> sinseramente não sei
<michel_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> tenta estes caras que te falei
<michel_> tb não
<michel_> blz valeu
<mirqui> sua placa é nvidia ?
<Gustavo> Oi
<Gustavo> Alguem me ajuda ?
<Gustavo> oi
<Gustavo> oi
<Gustavo> oi
<Gustavo> oi
<Gustavo> oi
<Gustavo> ?
<mirqui> fala ahaha
<mirqui> gustavo, fala ;)
<astroo-> Gustavo  ola
<Gustavo> Eu gostaria de instalar o windows no meu computador, mas por conta do ubuntos, não consigo instalar! =/
<Gustavo> Ubuntos*
<Gustavo> Ubuntus*
<mirqui> eu instalei , normal
<mirqui> tinha ubuntu e instalei o 7
<mirqui> ele formatou o ubuntu e instalou o 7
<mirqui> depoi fiz dual boot
<Gustavo> Voce teve que usar cd do ubuntus ?
<Gustavo> Por que no tutorial, fala que é preciso do cd do mesmo..
<mirqui> fiz assim
<mirqui> tinha o ubuntu 14.02
<mirqui> botei o dvd do win 7 e ele formatou o ubuntu e instalou o 7
<mirqui> depois só instalei o ubuntu de novo
<Gustavo> blz, vou tentar
<Gustavo> vlw
<Gustavo> qualquer coisa volto
<Gustavo> ;/
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-28
<alvaro> galodoido :D
<galodoido> alvaro, o/
<alvaro> o que foi ?
<alvaro> hoje eu to feliz demais
<alvaro> :D
<alvaro> finalmente achei a distribuição que me serviu como uma luva
<astroo-> sempre existe...
<alvaro> consome menos de 300 megas de RAM :D
<alvaro> velocidade então é brincadeira
<galodoido> alvaro, qual foi a q te serviu?
<alvaro> Lubuntu
<alvaro> a maquina ficou espetacularmente rápida e leve
<alvaro> parece até que tenho um computador top dos tops de linha :D
<galodoido> pois é =D ta curtindo?
<alvaro> é rapido demais mesmo, o visual então nem se fala
<galodoido> bem vindo ao club =]
<alvaro> a interface é outra levissima
<alvaro> coisas que eu levava um tempão aguardando para abrir agora é instantaneo
<galodoido> quando tiver tempo coloca o vbox ai e vai testando mts outras =]
<alvaro> fico 3 gigas de RAM de "folga"
<alvaro> sendo que 2.5 anteriormente era consumido sem fazer nada
<alvaro> muito doido não acha
<galodoido> mt msm.... eu dei uma outra vida pro meu note aki tb
<galodoido> um c60 =] nasceu de novo =D
<alvaro> o Meu é um Core2Duo
<galodoido> o seu ainda e melhor que o meu =]
<alvaro> mas tava sentido o peso
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Neo_> Galera to tendo um problema com o DOSEMU  "DPMI" estava funcionando normal, depois de atualizar o sistema ... começei a ter problemas ... Utilizo ubuntu 14.04 x64
<Neo_> alguem pode me ajudar
<mirqui> desfaz a atualização
<mirqui> só não me pergunta como
<Rodirgo> Oi
<Rodirgo> Alguem poderia me sugerir uma versão de ubuntu pra instalar no mobo s7
<Rodirgo> ?
<Rodirgo> Olá
<Rodirgo> Can i help me?
<Ernandes> aff
<alvaro> joguinho massa
<Creto> Passamos... isso é o que importa ;-)
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> Creto, chorou tb? :D
<Creto> Não xGrind mas claro que como um brazuca sofri kkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<darkroad> pessoal comprei um macbook air e quero instalar o ubuntu, como faço e se tem algum risco?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar e tenta...
<alvaro> macbook air ????
<alvaro> essa maquina é show de bola
<alvaro> pena que é muito cara :(
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<x_root> que fazer galera? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718599/
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<x_root> hm.. =/
<mirqui> que vc quer xroot ?
<x_root> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7718599/ << mirqui instalar gnome-calculator
<x_root> tipo, atualizar...
<mirqui> nfaz pelo atualizador de arquuivos
<mirqui> ou synapse
<x_root> hm.. xo ver
<mirqui> ok , depois fala
<x_root> pelo terminal isso iria funcionar? "sudo apt-get update gnome-calculator"?
<x_root> ou iria atualizar tudo (que por enquanto, não quero..)
<mirqui> ahaha não entendo nada de terminal
<mirqui> só sei baixar programas assim
<x_root> hm..
<x_root> tem a msm versão minha no synaptic (que é como a "lojinha" do ubuntu..)
<mirqui> então , te serve ?
<x_root> hm... não =/
<x_root> na verdade tem um erro que é "besta".. mas que é bom eu corrigir pra eu não errar conta depois..
<mirqui> tem uma opções , marcadas com uma caixa de opções
<mirqui> ai tú pode desistalar e instalar de novo com as opções que quizer
<mirqui> se tem opções é claro
<x_root> hm.. fala do synaptic? acho que só tem aquela msm..
<x_root> ultiva versão de maio (acho) de 2013
<mirqui> não , no gnome calculator
<mirqui> é a instalação bruta ou vc tem opções de instalação ?
<x_root> ah.. instação bruta..
<x_root> vem de arquivo .zip, tem a pasta e já extrai..
<x_root> dai tem um autogen.sh, dei sh autogen.sh e tinha dado um erro..
<x_root> resolvi, agora veio esse erro (o do paste.ubuntu..) e não sei como devo proceder..
<mirqui> haa desistala tudo , limpa o cash e instala tudo de novo
<mirqui> usa o blearhbit para limpesa
<x_root> lol...
<x_root> bleachbit, eu tenho ele..
<mirqui> então tenta , de nada dá certo
<x_root> mas.. mto trabalho por pouco desinstalar e limpar pra tentar de novo..
<mirqui> ahah de terminal não entendo nada
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o subzero
<mirqui> ou o omelete
<mirqui> eles são avançados
<x_root> blz.. ao que parece o hggdh tá aqui.. chamando será que vem?
<x_root> mas vlw mirqui :)
<mirqui> tenta ele
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<x_root> tá away, olhei agora.. =/
<x_root> vlw mirqui
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-29
<Carom> Boa noiteee !
<Carom> Pessoal, Por favor
<x_root> boa noite Carom
<Carom> existe um "forum online" como esse para os EUA ?
<Carom> procurei muito mas nao encontrei
<x_root> #ubuntu
<Carom> Hm
<Carom> Por favor...   ALGUEM aqui utiliza o UBUNTU PHONE como sistema operacional do celular ??????
<x_root> não..
<x_root> quer dizer, eu não.. :P
<Carom> poxa, to querendo muito tirar o android e pôr o ubuntu... mas ta dificil de ter mais informações concretas
<x_root> aqui, o cara falou..
<x_root> #ubuntu-touch
<x_root> qual o cel?
<Carom> note 2
<Carom> e note 1 tb
<x_root> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100
<x_root> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7000
<astroo-> Carom  ola
<Carom> Obrigado
<x_root> olhe esse links Carom
<Carom> obrigado D+
<x_root> rapaz.. pelo que to vendo..
<x_root> não tire "cellular radio" se for o que to pensando.. não vai dar pra ligar..
<x_root> tipo, fazer ligação..
<Carom> nao entendi o q vc quis dizer ...  o.O
<x_root> nos links tem uma tabela com o que funciona, o que não se sabe, o que está trabalhando..
<x_root> pelo que entendi "celular radio" seria o equivalente a "modem" (que vi quando passei o meu pra android pelo xda..)
<Carom> Obrigado, isso eu entendi. Agora, e o "cellular radio" ?
<x_root> que é o chip que faz toda a parte de: receber e efetuar ligações, enviar e receber msg..
<x_root> conseguir conectar a gsm, 3g..
<Carom> Hmmmmmmmmm
<Carom> Entao o principal nao vai funcionar ainda ?
<x_root> se for isso, como entendi, é..
<Carom> Acho dificil de ser verdade...  Hm botei no google  1. (Broadcasting) radio communication based on a network of transmitters each serving a small area known as a cell: used in personal communications systems in which the mobile receiver switches frequencies automatically as it passes from one cell to another
<Carom> acho que eh isso mesmo...
<x_root> hm?
<Carom> X_ROOT .........  agora, uma coisa temos que salientar. Existe o "UBUNTU PHONE" E existe o "UBUNTU"
<Carom> Da pra botar o Ubuntu OS no celular
<Carom> e tb o Ubuntu phone...
<x_root> hm..
<Carom> O Ubuntu "puro" é o proprio sistema operacional, como se fosse um computador touch...
<Carom> TALVEZ esse site q vc passou seja desse
<x_root> não.. é do touch..
<x_root> a wiki é geral.. =/
<Carom> "é do touch" ... rs celular ou O.S. ???
<x_root> celular.
<Carom> nao custa confirmar
<x_root> ubuntu touch -> os pra celular
<Carom> Muito obrigado!
<x_root> lol
<x_root> o/
<claudio> Boa noite
<botinha> Qual comando para capturar logs do samba
<botinha> .?
<botinha> Oi alguém no bp?
<astroo-> ola
<michel> boa noite
<michel> gostaria de uma ajuda
<michel> novo no linux
<michel> quando baixo um arquivo linux "Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_Linux_x86_install-rpm_pt-BR.tar.gz" não sei como instalar
<astroo-> ola
<michel> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<michel> aténão em alguns horarios é até rapido
<astroo-> e "sorte"
<astroo-> mas em geral a noite e 3 horas antes +-
<michel> sou novo no lance fazer o que vamos esperar
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> michel  sabes ver o privado de conversa?
<michel> não
<astroo-> deves ter 1 janela a dizer o meu nome ou carrega em cima do meu nick
<michel> nao tem cara
<astroo-> complicado
<astroo-> https://kiwiirc.com/client  usa esse e so escolher 1 nick muito pouco provavel com dono e o canal que queres
<|_Fab_|> ue
<|_Fab_|> alguem sabe o que é isso aqui
<|_Fab_|> http://todd0738.gotoip4.com//hello.html
<|_Fab_|> fica aparecendo todo dia nos log do meu apache
<|_Fab_|> 122.226.223.69 - - [28/Jun/2014:11:02:16 -0400] "GET http://todd0738.gotoip4.com//hello.html HTTP/1.1" 404 535 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/6.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E)"
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> bah
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<Ernandes> aff
<nuno_nunes> aff pk :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Ernandes> vao estudar oo kk
<nuno_nunes> estar o que
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Ernandes> redes
<Ernandes> programaçao
<Ernandes> linux
<Ernandes> eo q mais nos interessa rs
<Ernandes> virtulizaçao tbemm
<nuno_nunes> Ernandes, a quanto tempo usas linux
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> desde 98
<Ernandes> to com cabelo branco ja kk
<Felipe__> Tem alguma versao do ubuntu para rodar em uma memoria de 256 de ram?
<omelete> acho q ñ
<omelete> lubuntu talvez
<omelete> tem q ver os requizitos
<olver> Boa Tarde !  Meu Ubuntu depois que atualizei para versao 14.04 tsl a tela de login da um travada na hora de entrar na secao, a tela  fica com fundo roxo e umas colunas com listas pretas feitos retagulos as colunuas uma ao lado da outra
<Ernandes> q meda
<olver> Boa Tarde !  Meu Ubuntu depois que atualizei para versao 14.04 tsl a tela de login da um travada na hora de entrar na secao, a tela  fica com fundo roxo e umas colunas com listas pretas feitos retagulos as colunuas uma ao lado da outra.
<Ernandes> ixx
<Julinux> Pow galera, como faço para me tornar um membro oficial do Ubuntu Br Sc?
<omelete> sei non
<Ernandes> contato
<xGrind> pra usar o Netbeans, eu tenho que desinstalar o openjdk e instalar o java da oracle? ou posso deixar instalado?
<Ernandes> humm
<ThiagoBull> ola
<ThiagoBull> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<ThiagoBull> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu ?
<ThiagoBull> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu ?
<alvaro> http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao
<alvaro> ThiagoBull aí está sua resposta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<Ernandes> rs
<Sammit> opa
<Sammit> Acabo de me converter para o Linux e estou sem audio. Como faço para ativar o audio no 14.04?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Sammit> Ok, claro. Obrigada!
<astroo-> de nada
<mirqui> sammit vc viu os controles de volume ?
<mirqui> xgrind , pode dar uma ajuda ?
<xGrind> mirqui, agora sim :D
<mirqui> não era para mim , era para outra pessoa
<mirqui> era sobre o som do ubuntu , não sabia o que era
<xGrind> hm
<xGrind> não uso Ubuntu :/
<mirqui> ahaha não sabia , só tentei alguém com conhecimento mais avançado que eu
<xGrind> mirqui, ja conseguiu arrumar?
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-22
<rafael> Enfim
<rafael> Desculpa não poder ajudar
<rafael> Boa noite
<Bootproblem> Talvez o clear cmos ajude, é o que to torcendo porque antigamente eu conseguia fazer isso
<Bootproblem> Que isso, obrigado pela atenção
<DiegoG> Ao reiniciar meu Ubuntu 15.04 a tela do note fica com umas cores estranhas tipo tv fora do ar. logo em seguida antes de reiniciar volta pra tela de login normal
<DiegoG> alguém já viu isso
<Rudolf> DiegoG: não entendi
<DiegoG> é meio estranho de explicar mesmo, mas vamos lá;
<DiegoG> eu mandei reiniciar meu ubuntu, quando ele estava naquela tela que aparece os pontinhos de carregando
<DiegoG> a tela do notebook ficou toda zuada
<DiegoG> apareceu umas linhas ai derrepente ficou tudo colorido tipo tv fora do ar
<jhon> noite
<DiegoG> e ao invés de realizar o procedimento de reboot ele voltou para tela de login da sessão
<jhon> galera
<jhon> sou iniaciante linux
<Rudolf> DiegoG: se vc digitar como root "reboot" acontece isso?
<Rudolf> jhon: boa sorte e bem vindo
<astroo-> ola
<DiegoG> tava fazendo o reboot como user normal
<jhon> to com ubuntu 13.04 e nao consigo atualizar
<jhon> pelo q eu li não tem mais suporte
<jhon> p ele
<hggdh> jhon: 13.04 não mais é suportado, de fato. Assim, não mais tem updates disponíveis
<jhon> ptuz
<Rudolf> DiegoG: vou repetir a pergunta. Se você fizer reboot como root, o problema com o video (ou o retorno ao login) acontece?
<jhon> baixei a iso ubuntu 14.10 32bits
<Rudolf> hggdh: o cara tem que reinstalar? ou ele pode mudar a sources.list para a versão do ubuntu imediatamente acima?
<Rudolf> hggdh: 13.10, no caso
<hggdh> Rudolf: idealmente, um do-release-upgrade
<Rudolf> hggdh: ah massa, não conhecia esse comando
<Rudolf> hggdh: apt-get do-relase-upgrade?
<hggdh> Rudolf: simplesmente trocar o sources.list *vai* atualizar com um dist-upgrade, mas nao vai executar quaisquer dos procedimentos especiais de um upgrade real
<hggdh> Rudolf: do-release-upgrade é parte do ubuntu-release-upgrade-core
<Rudolf> hggdh: bom, ensina aí o jhon como faz, eu vou lendo
<hggdh> (que, acho, é parte do install básico)
<jhon> cara não ta funcionando
<Rudolf> hggdh: só para saber, esse procedimento é documentado desde que versão?
<hggdh> Rudolf: boa pergunta. começou a pelo menos alguns anos atras. Nunca li docs sobre ele, mais porque estava a participar desde o início
<Rudolf> hggdh: ummm
<Rudolf> hggdh: eu peguei um cluster com a versão 7.04 se não me engando e subi para a 11.10
<Rudolf> hggdh: uma a uma
<hggdh> é, seria por aí
<Rudolf> hggdh: 7.04 -> 7.10 ->... -> 11.10
<Rudolf> hggdh: mas via mudando sources.list
<jhon> galera to perdido
<jhon> to no terminal
<hggdh> podemos upgrade de LTS LTS directo, mas não das STS
<jhon> como root
<Rudolf> hggdh: deu apenas uma cabaçada, mudança do pacote do nfs me fodeu uns 15 dias com o cluster fora do ar
<hggdh> jhon: estás no terminal. E?
<jhon> isso ai
<jhon> hggdh
<hggdh> jhon: primeira coisa a ser feita: backup dos teus dados
<jhon> hggdh: e agora o q eu posso fazer
<jhon> ja fiz
<hggdh> depois, vá como o Rudolf sugeriu: edite sources/list (sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Elfon_> alo
<jhon> hggdh: entrei
<jhon> ta em branco
<hggdh> huh?
<hggdh> jhon: cancele o editor
<jhon> cancelei
<hggdh> vamos fazer isto de outra forma: simplesmente upgrade teu sistema para a 13.10, depois para a 14.04
<jhon> o meu 13.04
<hggdh> vá em http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/13.10/ e baixe a ISO correcta (amd64 ou i386)
<hggdh> coloque-a em um pendrive, ou DVD usando algo como unetbootin, depois boot o sistema via ISO, e seleccione update
<jhon> entao
<hggdh> após o update para a 13.10, repita para a 14.04.1
<jhon> qdo tento instalar esse programa unetbootin não da
<jhon> já tentei
<jhon> to baixando a iso
<jhon> enquanto eu não atualizar a cache nao vai dar
<jhon> hggdh -  oq faço
<jhon> ?
<hggdh> jhon: na verdade, para a 14.04 a ISO está em http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/
<hggdh> jhon: não entendo tua pergunta
<jhon> vc pediu p eu baixar 14.04
<jhon> cancelei o 13.04
<jhon> ****13.10
<hggdh> não. Pedi pela 13.10 e 14.04.2
<hggdh> (disse, na verdade, 14.04.1, mas a correta 'a 14.04.2)
<jhon> vc quer q eu baixe os as duas versoes
<jhon> ?
<hggdh> sim. A *única* forma de termos um update da 13.04 é indo para a 13.10, e depois para a 14.04.2
<jhon> entendi
<jhon> mais como vou fazer
<hggdh> outra opção (já que tens um backup actualizado) é instalar a 14.04.2 diretamente sobre a 13.04
<hggdh> jhon: como disse acima. baixe a ISO, use unetbootin ou similar para gerar um pendrive ou DVD bootable, boot via pendrive, e selecione update do sistema
<jhon> Meu problema é o programa  unetbootin pois ja tenho o programa baixado
<jhon> so q não instalar
<jhon> instala*
<jhon> como faço p instalar ele
<jhon> pq ja tentei modo texto e grafico
<jhon> e nada
<hggdh> jhon: como não sei o que foi baixado, não sei como instalar.
<hggdh> "baixei unetbootin" não me diz a versão, de onde veio, etc
<jhon> baixei no site baixaki
<hggdh> jhon: não conheço este site, mas guarantidamente não é o site oficial http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-linux-latest)
<Rudolf> jhon: existe uma opção que mostrou-me ser melhor que o unetbootin
<Rudolf> jhon: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick
<Rudolf> jhon: siga o método da documentação utilizando a iso do ubuntu
<Rudolf> bom, fuiz-me
<Rudolf> hasta!
<jhon> bom mais esse programa é uma iso tb
<jhon> hggdh : Ele não encontra o sistema de arquib
<jhon> arquivo*
<hggdh> jhon: ele quem, e aonde?
<jhon> baixei unet
<jhon> programa unetbootin
<jhon> mais nao esta funcionando
<hggdh> jhon: mas, nao mais. Mais é adição.
<hggdh> jhon: OK. baixaste unetbootin, e fizeste o que?
<jhon> diz q nao foi  possivel exibir
<hggdh> jhon: não foi possível exibir o que?
<jhon> Não existe aplicativo instalado para os arquivos Executável. Você deseja pesquisar por um aplicativo capaz de abrir estes arquivos?
<hggdh> ...
<jhon> ja mandei sim e nada
<hggdh> jhon: o que, exatamente, foi baixado (inclusive o nome completo do arquivo), e como foi que esta mensagem apareceu?
<jhon> baixei o programa unetbootin que vc me mandou o link
<jhon> logo qdo dei 2 cliques .....apareceu essa mensagem: - Não foi possível exibir "unetbootin-linux-608".
<jhon> e abaixo veio isso tb : Não existe aplicativo instalado para os arquivos Executável. Você deseja pesquisar por um aplicativo capaz de abrir estes arquivo
<grunhart> ?
<grunhart> Tentando criar pendrive bootavel?
<jhon> isso so q esse programa unetbootin
<jhon> não quer instalar
<grunhart> Tens um Windows disponível?
<jhon> não
<jhon> to no meu net
<jhon> unico
<jhon> kk
<grunhart> Um minuto.
<jhon> ok
<grunhart> Qual distro usas?
<grunhart> Se fosse o ubuntu unetbootin nem seria necessário. o_o
<jhon> ubuntu 13.04
<grunhart> Porque ubuntu já vem com uma ferramente para isso.
<jhon> qual
<jhon> ?
<grunhart> Não me recordo o nome em português...
<grunhart> Veja se isso te dá uma luz: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/12/como-criar-um-disco-de-boot-ubuntu-13-10/
<jhon> perai
<jhon> cara
<jhon> showwww
<grunhart> Conseguiu?
<jhon> vou tentar aqui agora
<jhon> obrigado ai galera
<grunhart> Boa sorte. :)
<jhon> vlw grunhart e hggdh
<Gustavo> Boa noite
<Gustavo> O meu linux não quer sair som pelo fone de ouvido no painel frontal do gabinete
<grunhart> Checou o gerenciador de som?
<Gustavo> Sim
<Gustavo> coloquei no alsamixer
<Gustavo> e tudo aumentei oor la e nada
<Gustavo> por la*
<astroo-> ola
<Gustavo> Consegui resolver obrigado ;)
<NewNoobie> ALguen in?
<Gustavo> boa noite
<NewNoobie> Alguen im?
<NewNoobie> on*
<grunhart> 49 :\
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<NewNoobie> acho que é o suficiente kkk
<NewNoobie> a blz
<NewNoobie> O que acham de colocar um ubuntu desktop de servidor de dados?
<NewNoobie> alguma recomendação?
<grunhart> Recomendo o Ubuntu para muita coisa, mas isso não... :S
<BrunoPT> NewNoobie: servidor de dados? um NAS?
<NewNoobie> O que você recoemda?
<BrunoPT> NewNoobie: para isso eu já usei o FreeNAS
<NewNoobie> n so como NAS
<NewNoobie> mas sevidor para programar, e guardar esse "programas"
<BrunoPT> vai programar num servidor?
<NewNoobie> n é bem bem um servidor
<NewNoobie> é so um servidor de programas
<NewNoobie> e para teste de rede
<BrunoPT> não há problema nenhum em usar ubuntu para isso
<NewNoobie> mas recomenda algum programa?
<NewNoobie> pois sou novo com ubuntu
<NewNoobie> e na programação tambem uhauha'
<BrunoPT> é um servidor para que tipo de programas? webapps?
<NewNoobie> nn, é que eu qro acessar esse computador(VM) de qualquer lugar
<NewNoobie> ai fiz ele para aprender ubuntu, e não pesar
<BrunoPT> para acessar o seu computador pode instalar um servidor de VNC nele
<NewNoobie> tava pensando em tw
<BrunoPT> sim, teamviewer funciona em linux também
<BrunoPT> e
<BrunoPT> é mais facil que configurar o vnc
<NewNoobie> é possivel configurar um tw host num linux?
<BrunoPT> está a referir-se ao teamviewer?
<NewNoobie> ss
<NewNoobie> https://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/windows.aspx
<NewNoobie> olha ai
<NewNoobie> mas n tem
<BrunoPT> tem versão para ubuntu, basta instalar o pacote .deb
<NewNoobie> Bruno programas?
<BrunoPT> sim
<NewNoobie> Programa qual ling?
<BrunoPT> varias, eu iniciei-me na programação com Pascal mas sinceramente recomento que comece com C
<BrunoPT> *recomendo
<NewNoobie> Ja fiz curso de Java, e na facul to tendo C
<grunhart> Java, coisa do satanás. :S
<BrunoPT> tambem trabalho com Java mas nunca explorei muito
<BrunoPT> só mesmo na faculdade
<BrunoPT> e trabalhar com Eclipse + WindowsBuilder foi uma das piores coisas que já me aconteceu... é nessas alturas que você pensa que mais vale fazer a interface toda em código
<NewNoobie> Trabalhas com que tipo de programa hj?
<BrunoPT> Quando preciso de ter as coisas feitas rapidamente Python / PyQT
<NewNoobie> Mas traalhas com programação?
<BrunoPT> Quando tenho tempo gosto de "brincar" com C++
<BrunoPT> Trabalhei depois de acabar o primeiro curso, depois decidi ir para a faculdade, tive que abandonar o emprego porque era longe
<BrunoPT> Agora faço trabalhos para algumas empresas, vai sempre aparecendo alguma coisa
<NewNoobie> Hj aqui na minha cidade essa é a dificuldade, trabalhos envolvendo prog fica mt longe da minha facul
<NewNoobie> Tive que fazer um programa em C++ me quebrei todo, pensei que era tipo orientado java
<NewNoobie> mas não, me perdi todo
<BrunoPT> NewNoobie: comece com C, depois explore POO com C++
<NewNoobie> Sim, mas como n fiz uma prova, ele falou para eu recuperar nota fazer um mini prog em c++
<NewNoobie> Ue acabei de instalar o 14.10 e ta pesindo pra atualizar para o 15.04 O.o
<BrunoPT> sim, a ultima versão é a 15.04, se quiser pode usar a LTS que é a 14.04
<oliverio> NewNoobie: pois é, a versão mais recente é a 15.04. cabe você atualizar ou não.
<NewNoobie> Mas não esta estavel, é isso?
<NewNoobie> pq não ta no site...
<BrunoPT> NewNoobie: se fez hoje o download é estranho ter uma versão antiga
<BrunoPT> o Ubuntu lança uma nova versão a cada 6 meses
<BrunoPT> neste momento as versões com suporte são:
<BrunoPT> LTS: 12.04 e 14.04
<NewNoobie> baixei hj pelo ubuntu-br a 14
<BrunoPT> Normais: 14.10 e 15.04
<NewNoobie> Desculpe, sou um pouco novato, usei o linux um bom tempo so como quebra galho, e agora pretendo usar como usuario, então não sou muito ligado nessas coisas
<NewNoobie> Qual a diferença d LTS e Normal?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<grunhart> LTS = Long Term Support.
<grunhart> Cada versão deixa de receber suporte quando uma nova versão é lançada, as LTS tem suporte por anos...
<BrunoPT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<BrunoPT> as versões LTS têm 5 anos de suporte
<BrunoPT> e as normais têm 9 meses
<NewNoobie> Pq tao pouco tempo?
<oliverio> NewNoobie: porque são lançadas novas versões.
<grunhart> Cada distro funciona de um jeito. :S
<NewNoobie> Pessoal muito obrigado, e ate mais, vou deixar atualizando auqi
<oliverio> NewNoobie: a diferença de uma normal pra uma LTS é a questão do tempo de suporte com novas atualizações, no qual essas atualizações corrige bugs de segurança e do sistema operacional em si.
<Hudsonkem> bom dia, alguem usa o dolphin aqui?
<yOweLL> ola a todos
<tiago_> queria saber como eu uso o xfburn
<tiago_> para gravar filme em mp4 para rodar em dvd
<tiago_> ???
<tiago_>  wanted to know how I use xfburn
<tiago_> to record movie mp4 to run on dvd
<tiago_> ???
<Rudolf> tiago_: o br quer dizer br
<Rudolf> tiago_: você tentou? qual erro deu?
<tiago_> eu gravei um video  mp4 no dvd
<tiago_> mais quando fui coloca no dvd pra rodar o dvd nao reconhece o video
<tiago_> o dvd le arquivo em mp4
<Rudolf> tiago_: posso supor que gravou muito rápido
<Rudolf> tiago_: o que tem dentro do dvd?
<Rudolf> tiago_: um arquivo mp4 ou várias pastas?
<tiago_> so o arquivo em mp4
<Rudolf> tiago_: se vc fizer um file no arquivo, o que ele diz?
<tiago_> a velocidade esta no max
<Rudolf> tiago_: pode ser o codec
<Rudolf> tiago_: NÃO GRFAVE NO MAX
<Rudolf> tiago_: *GRAVE
<Rudolf> tiago_: use uma velocidade onde os dados vão ser bem impressos no dvd
<Rudolf> tiago_: a menor possível, sem pressa
<tiago_> certo
<tiago_> vou tenta denovo
<tiago_> obrigado
<tiago_> pela ajuda
<Rudolf> tiago_: mas confira com qual codec está sendo gravado o dvd
<Rudolf> tiago_: pode ser que o xfburn (que não uso) use um codec que o seu dvd não reconheça
<Rudolf> tiago_: mp4 pode usar vários codecs
<Rudolf> tiago_: alias, dvd sux
<tiago_> como eu vejo esse codecs?
<Rudolf> tiago_: eu prefiro colocar no pendrive  e conectar direto na tv
<Rudolf> tiago_: documentação do xfburn
<tiago_> nao estou achando esses documentos
<tiago_> queria saber como eu gravo um filme mp4 em dvd no xfburn
<tiago_> ?
<tiago_>  queria saber como eu gravo um filme mp4 em dvd no xfburn
<Rudolf> 8(
<tiago_> ?
<tiago_>  queria saber como eu gravo um filme mp4 em dvd no xfburn
<tiago_> ?
<tiago_>  queria saber como eu gravo um filme mp4 em dvd no xfburn?
<Rudolf> é, parece que ninguém usa o xfburn
<Rudolf> deve ser ruim pra kct
<ivan_on_trac> eu tenho velhos thinclient c ubuntu12.04-desktop. eu quero remover o desktop e bootar via modo texto. ou seja deixar o mais próximo de um server.
<ivan_on_trac> alguém tem alguma dica de como fazer isso?
<ivan_on_trac> eu tenho velhos thinclient c ubuntu12.04-desktop. eu quero remover o desktop e bootar via modo texto. ou seja deixar o mais próximo de um server.
<ivan_on_trac> alguém tem alguma dica de como fazer isso?
<Rudolf> ivan_on_trac: dica, desinstale o ambiente gráfico
<Rudolf> ivan_on_trac: ou apenas desabilite o modo X automático
<ivan_on_trac> Rudolf: quais os pacotes do ambiente gráfico?! apenas remover o ambiente gráfico já é o suficiente pra bootar em modo texto?
<Rudolf> ivan_on_trac: devido ao seu desconhecimento, sugiro este caminho -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<Rudolf> ivan_on_trac: o caminho de volta é mais fácil
<Guest66952> Boa tarde a todos!
<flaviomreis> Boa tarde Guest66952
<Rudolf> tarde
<Guest66952> boa tarde pessoal
<Guest66952> pow alguém sabe reativar o print screen no 14.04
<Guest66952> pow no meu 14.04 primeira versão está funcionando... e em outro notebook q instalei o 14.04-02 não funciona
<Guest66952> já tentei de tudo mas nada
<Rudolf> e é por isso que digito "import screen.jpg" no RUN
<Guest66952> tenso
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> mirqui: e ae
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> bão
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<Thiago_MG_MB> alguém aí com o print screen funcionando
<Thiago_MG_MB> o meu aqui naum ta rolando
<Thiago_MG_MB> no netbook com o 14.04 está rolando
<Thiago_MG_MB> nesse notebook q estou usando com 14.04-2 naum tá rolando
<mirqui> precisa do print screen ?
<mirqui> existem vários programas de captura de tela
<Rudolf> mirqui: ele quer a facilidade do teclado
<Rudolf> mirqui: tá no direito dele
<mirqui> verdade
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: já procurou saber se o hotkey está setado corretamente? google it
<mirqui> , mas é no caso de não funcionar
<Hudsonkem> boa tarde.
<Thiago_MG_MB> rapaz vou dar uma olhada aqui nos hotkeys
<mirqui> blza :)
<Thiago_MG_MB> mas as funções de brilho e volume estão funcionando de boa
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: já é ótimo
<Thiago_MG_MB> sim... mas eu preciso do print screen no teclado de forma rápida
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: como disse, cheque os hotkey para o printscreen
<Thiago_MG_MB> se for usar outros recursos eu perco tempo e perco o que preciso printar
<Rudolf> mirqui: tá vendo
<Rudolf> mirqui: usuário é sempre exigente
<Thiago_MG_MB> Rudolf vc pode me ajudar nessa?
<Rudolf> mirqui: deus me livre trabalhar com usuários
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: não uso ubuntu cara
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: só posso te ajudar a pensar
<Thiago_MG_MB> naum é que seja exigente
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: resolver é contigo
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: vocẽ já sabe onde configura os hotkeys?
<Thiago_MG_MB> eu procuro sempre o melhor... mas tenho humildade de reconhecer meus limites... e pedir ajuda
<Thiago_MG_MB> e acredito que é para isso que serve
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: vish cara, sem discurso, estava brincando com o mirqui
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: acalme-se
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: eu sinceramente não uso ubuntu
<Thiago_MG_MB> OK blza
<Thiago_MG_MB> desde já agradeço
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: não sei onde corrige as teclas de atalho
<mirqui> ahaha calma os dois
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: só sei que se olhar lá, você pode ver se tem algo errado
<Thiago_MG_MB> que eu me lembre não... se vc me dar uma luz talvez eu consiga
<mirqui> tenta a tecla fixa
<mirqui> e tenta dar um print
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182359/how-can-i-set-hotkeys
<Rudolf> acho que dá para partir daí
<Thiago_MG_MB> bom... acabei de fazer aqui
<mirqui> ou alt+printscreen
<Thiago_MG_MB> mas parece q o problema é com as configurações do teclado
<Thiago_MG_MB> estou usando um PavilionDV6
<Thiago_MG_MB> e as funções das teclas precisão de usar combinadas com FN... mas o print não funciona
<Thiago_MG_MB> quando reconfiguro os hotkeys até reconhece mas não funciona
<Thiago_MG_MB> nem combinando ctrl+alt+print
<mirqui> teu note tem a tecla fixa ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> sim
<mirqui> aperta ela depois tenta um print
<Thiago_MG_MB> já fiz
<mirqui> nada ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> nada
<mirqui> xii
<Thiago_MG_MB> já combinei várias funções
<Thiago_MG_MB> deve ser bug com os hotkeys da HP
<mirqui> qual seu sistema ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> vou dar uma pesquisada
<Thiago_MG_MB> ubuntu 14.04-2
<mirqui> antes dava print ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> rapaz agora q to usando UBUNTU nessa maquina
<mirqui> sempre deu este problema ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> já uso ubuntu a anos no desktop, e netbooks... mas nesse aqui já tinha instalado com dualboot mas pouco usava
<Thiago_MG_MB> nos outros nunca tive esse problema
<mirqui> ahaha cara , desde o início deu este bug ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> no máximo os hotkeys dos asus naum funcionava legal... aí aprendi que tinha uma dependência da asus que instalava e eles funcionavam blza
<Thiago_MG_MB> não sei dizer pq é a primeira vez que noto
<Thiago_MG_MB> pq eu naum usava esse note com ubntu
<Thiago_MG_MB> entendeu
<Thiago_MG_MB> no windows sempre funcionou
<mirqui> haa bom
<mirqui> bom , te digo uma coisa , tenta um plano b
<mirqui> se nãp conseguires com as teckas
<mirqui> teclas
<mirqui> o unity tem o programa que fica do lado
<mirqui> do lançador
<mirqui> é fácil pegar um print screen pelo lançador
<Rudolf> e tem o imagemagick que com "import screen.jpg"
<Rudolf> você tira print
<Rudolf> com o mouse
<Thiago_MG_MB> sim tem várias ferramentas
<Thiago_MG_MB> eu tenho aqui
<Thiago_MG_MB> vou tentar me adaptar
<Thiago_MG_MB> no meu netbook asus ta rolando de boa
<Thiago_MG_MB> vou dar meu jeito aqui
<Thiago_MG_MB> desde já agradeço a todos
<mirqui> pode ter programas que podem fazer o mesmo que as hotkeys
<mirqui> da uma olhada
<mirqui> na central de programas para o printscren
<Rudolf> kawabanga!
<Thiago_MG_MB> descobri rs
<Thiago_MG_MB> na "cagada"
<mirqui> opa , como assim ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> a tecla não está com a função dela no DEL ... sendo FN+DEL
<mirqui> printscreen no del ?
<Thiago_MG_MB> pois eh
<Thiago_MG_MB> FN+DEL
<Thiago_MG_MB> teclas com função compartilhada
<mirqui> bom , cuidado então
<Thiago_MG_MB> pois eh
<Thiago_MG_MB>  mas menos mau pq eu uso muito shift del
<Thiago_MG_MB> já tenho esse cuidado
<mirqui> muda a hotkey
<mirqui> para outra tecla
<mirqui> olha est na central de programas
<mirqui> Shutter
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> fn+del
<Rudolf> tudo para dar mel
<mirqui> ahaha cada configuração
<Thiago_MG_MB> pois eh
<Thiago_MG_MB> cada coisa né
<k00rnFlakes> boa tarde
<Thiago_MG_MB> mas de boa...
<Thiago_MG_MB> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<Rudolf> tarrde
<Thiago_MG_MB> alguém já exportou as configurações de e-mail dos no thunderbird?
<mirqui> dos , sistema da microsoft ?
<k00rnFlakes> já fiz isso usando uma extensão, Accountex
<k00rnFlakes> Accountex é o nome da extensão
<k00rnFlakes> http://pt.ccm.net/faq/2380-backup-das-configuracoes-do-mozilla-thunderbird
<Rudolf> Thiago_MG_MB: exportar de onde para onde?
<Thiago_MG_MB> exportar as configurações para usar em outro
<Thiago_MG_MB> um exemplo eu tenho 6 maquinas
<mirqui> mas vc tem o login , exportar para que ?
<Hudsonkem> ¬¬ wow.
<Hudsonkem> alguem aqui usa o dolphin fora do kde?
<Rudolf> mirqui: vai que ele tem trocentas contas (eu tenho 8)
<Rudolf> mirqui: ah fuuuu, ele saiu
<mirqui> acho estranho
<mirqui> alias o o brabo são as sennhas
<mirqui> o resto é botar em ordem
<Rudolf> mirqui: no linux, é só copiar o .thunderbird em todas as máquinas
<Hudsonkem> SEND Rudolf [/media/hudsonkem/Texts/"Topologia de Redes.doc"]
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: !?
<mirqui> fuldetal1 , 2 , 3 e assim por diante
<Hudsonkem> .-. só vendo como que essa função é.
<Rudolf> faltou um dcc na frente
<Hudsonkem> Rudolf aceita ae só pra testa isso fio
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: nops, bloqueado
<Hudsonkem> bloqueado?
<Rudolf> yeap
<Hudsonkem> como assim? não entendi
<Rudolf> meu pvt/cctp é bloqueado
<Rudolf> e outra, nem te conheço
<Hudsonkem> '-' e n precisa só to testando algo
<Hudsonkem> queria ver a velocidade de transferencia mas pelo jeito vc deve ser um usuario do win
<leo__> oi galera blz? Olha só eu instalei o ubuntu 14.04 no meu note, mas ficou um pouco pesado ai coloquei o Lubuntu
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: ahan, só uso win
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: não funciona
<leo__> já tirei o ubuntu-desktop mas ficaram várias coisas do ubuntu ainda, tem como eu mandar retirar tudo com 1 comando ou algo assim?
<Rudolf> leo__: você fez backup do seu home aproveitando na nova instalação? ou formatou tudo quando instalou o lubuntu?
<Hudsonkem> leo__ se vc não fizer uma instalação limpa não da.
<leo__> entendi pessoal, valeu, vou fazer isso, não tenho muita coisa no home não cheguei a instalar muita coisa, vou salvar minhas coisas e instalar de novo
<leo__> mais fácil :)
<Hudsonkem> leo__ :D boa sorte
<Rudolf> leo__: talvez se vc criar outro usuário, não tenha que reinstalar
<Rudolf> leo__: já que o home não terá as configurações das instalações anteriores
<Hudsonkem> Rudolf ???
<Rudolf> leo__: mas isso estou supondo que a única coisa que você fez backup foi do seu home do ubuntu-desktop
<leo__> Rudolf, pode ser, mas vou instalar de novo, é que tem vários apps do ubuntu
<Rudolf> leo__: boa sorte
<leo__> valeu
<leo__> esse lubuntu mesmo feinho é bom :)
<Hudsonkem> leo__
<Hudsonkem> pq vc n tenta o xubuntu?
<Hudsonkem> é elegante e leve.
<leo__> é mais leve?
<leo__> na realidade estou usando o lubuntu com xfce
<Hudsonkem> em questão de memoria acho que não
<Hudsonkem> oxi
<leo__> digo que é feio pq deve ter ficado coisas do ubunt
<Hudsonkem> '-' pq?
<leo__> ai abro um painel e os botoes estao mega gigantes hahahah
<leo__> vou fazer nova instalação
<Hudsonkem> pq vc usa o lubuntu com xfce? it doesnt have sense
<leo__> qual distro usa xfce?
<Hudsonkem> xubuntu
<Hudsonkem> ¬¬
<leo__> e lubuntu usa oq?
<Hudsonkem> lxde
<leo__> vixi e qual é mais leve? haha
<Hudsonkem> acredito que lxde, mas ele não é tão amigavel do'que o xfce
<leo__> pois é
<leo__> bom tb nao precisa ser mega leve não é um note tão antigo
<leo__> é um amd c-60
<Hudsonkem> deixa eu ver ele aki ok pere
<leo__> ruim que ele tem só 2 gb e rouba 400 mb pra placa de videi que nem uso
<Hudsonkem> kkk leo__ vc pode ir n bios e muda isso
<leo__> não da!
<Hudsonkem> não tem? vixi
<leo__> não tem opção já pesquisei várias coisas
<leo__> é padrão, ubuntu, window seja o que for 400mb é perdido pra placa de video
<Hudsonkem> doidera isso.
<leo__> pior
<leo__> mas 1.6 gb roda muita coisa
<leo__> valeu vou instalar o lubuntu
<Hudsonkem> verdade
<Hudsonkem> leo__ okay boa sorte
<Hudsonkem> alguem que use o dolphin fora do kde?
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<Hudsonkem> ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AJUDA> oi
<AJUDA> alguem aqui?
<AJUDA> alguem?
<hggdh> AJUDA: faça tua pergunta, é melhor
<AJUDA> eu estou com um adaptador de wifi usb
<AJUDA> no ubuntu mate, mas ele reconhece a rede wifi mas nao autentica
<AJUDA> ja tentei instalar o driver da encore mas sempre dá um erro no final da instalação
<astroo-> ola
<AJUDA> esse é o adaptador http://www.encore-usa.com/br/product/ENUWI-1XN42
<BrunoPT> AJUDA: como assim não autentica? dá algum erro?
<AJUDA> ele fica infinitamente autenticando.. mesmo todos os dados estando corretos
<AJUDA> eu extraio o arquivo da encore exculto no terminal esse commando         sudo sh install.sh        e no final ele dá um erro
<AJUDA> make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic' Makefile:447: recipe for target 'modules' failed make: *** [modules] Error 2 Compile make driver error: 2, Please check error Mesg
<AJUDA> hello?
<hggdh> AJUDA: isto significa que algo deu erro no make
<hggdh> as outras mensagens poderiam ajudar
<AJUDA> quer que eu mande tudo?
<AJUDA> mate@mate-desktop:~/Downloads/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922$ sudo sh install.sh 		Auto install for 8192cu 		September, 1 2010 v 1.0.0 rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/ rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/clean rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/ rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/efuse/ rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922/core/efuse/rtw_efuse.c rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.25
<hggdh> AJUDA: nao assim
<hggdh> AJUDA: coloque em um pastebin
<AJUDA> pera
<AJUDA> http://pastebin.com/tKA0kctF
<AJUDA> nao tinha conta no pastebin
<hggdh> AJUDA: (1) tem um erro no Makefile (mas não vou tocar nisto);
<hggdh> AJUDA: (2) talvez ajude primeiro instalar todos os pre-reqs de kernel: sudo apt-get build-dep linux
<AJUDA> vou tentar aqui
<AJUDA> obrigado
<AJUDA> "E: Impossível encontrar um pacote fonte para linux"
<hggdh> AJUDA: deum build-dep no linux-image-... que tens instalado
<hggdh> AJUDA: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Wallans> oi
<Wallans> alguém ai ?
<astroo-> Wallans   ola  eu sempre
<Wallans> estou com algumas dúvidas e sou iniciante neste sistema
<Wallans> tentei instalar o drive de rede, mas não consigo
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Wallans> ok, obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-23
<Wallans> é possível instalar o drive de rede na versão que eu acesso antes de ''instalar'' ? pois instalei o ubuntu 14.04 em um pen drive e resolvi testar antes de formatar o pc, mas não consegui rede
<Wallans> eu tenho o drive em rpm mas não sei como proceder
<astroo-> diz que chip e do wifi
<Wallans> 1 minuto
<Wallans> placa broadcom 802.11g
<hugutux> roda um lspci e posta ai
<Wallans> vou sair, guardar num bloco de notas daqui a pouco volto
<Rudolf> Wallans: é, broadcom é vago
<Wallans> ok
<Wallans> é só abrir o comando e digitar
<Wallans> certo ?
<hugutux> isso
<wallans> já vou postar o log
<wallans> it@it:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00
<wallans> @@acho que não cabe tudo né
<wallans> astroo-
<astroo-> nao sei do assunto e da 1 tempo mais para possivel resposta de alguem
<wallans> tinham perguntado com o modelo do chip de rede, consegui o log, ó não sei como mandar
<wallans> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 04b5 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx- 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18 	Region 0: Memory at f4500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchabl
<wallans> alguem me amuda a instalar a rede fazendo o favor.
<astroo-> wallans  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom fia pessoal, alguém usaando xubuntu?
<shallwe> vou deixar minha dúvida: Tem como eu deixar a barra do xubuntu igual a do Ubuntu? Barra única com os menus nela e tudo mais? Valeu
<shallwe> wow i found a name its Global menu hahaha, thanks anyway !
<shallwe> ops, mensagem errada era no outro forum kkk
<Rudolf> canal
<shallwe> canal pra mim é rio :) mas é isso aí
<shallwe> é o tal de global menu que tem no unity acho o máximo isso principalmente pra quem tem tela de notebook pequena
<shallwe> uma coisa que não entendo é o gnome 3 tem uma barra em cima, ai depois tem uma barra enorme só pra falar o nome do app kkk e depois ainda tem os menus, metade da tela é barra!
<Rudolf> e é por isso que uso fluxbox
<shallwe> Rudolf, a ninguem me disse que tinha isso
<shallwe> esse fluxbox é tão leve quanto xubuntu?
<Rudolf> shallwe: fluxbox não é uma distro
<Rudolf> shallwe: window manager
<Rudolf> shallwe: http://www.fluxbox.org
<shallwe> sim falei xubuntu pq esqueci se xubuntu é xfce ou fce
<shallwe> então dá pra instalar por cima do meu xunbutu ?
<shallwe> vou testar isso, valeu pela dica !
<shallwe> bem legal esse xubuntu consegui deixar quase igual ao ubuntu kkk, barra global
<shallwe> só falta ajustar as cores agora e fica 100%
<geferson> bom dia
<geferson> ubuntu 14 ou o 15 roda em multiterminais
<Hudsonkem> bom dia, alguem que use o dolphin fora do kde?
<Elfon> Hudsonkem: comigo é no kde
<Elfon> o q tá pegando?
<Hudsonkem> to tentando fazer ele reconhecer meu icon-theme=ksticker no xubuntu 15.04
<shallwe> opa mais um com xubuntu kkk
<Hudsonkem> :)
<Hudsonkem> xubuntu é muito foda na minha opinião
<Hudsonkem> já usei todos e só gostei do xu :3
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, uma coisa que gostei nele é que da pra mudar tudo
<shallwe> fora que é mega leve
<Elfon> bom...eu não uso *buntu...mas o kde costuma ter ícones próprios tb
<Elfon> tenta iniciar pelo kde e mudar o tema dos ícones
<Elfon> pq vc deve ter instalado o taks-kde-minimal pelo menos
<Elfon> task*
<Hudsonkem> '-' Elfon qual teu nivel do linux?
<Hudsonkem> shallwe yep muito bom mesmo principalmente a leveza
<Elfon> rapaz...sou usuário comum mesmo...e dou meus pitacos :)
<shallwe> na verdade isso de ubuntu é tudo fachada, pois é tudo em cima do debian :) o que importa é fazer sudo apt-get install app e pronto kkk
<shallwe> ja instala o app com todas as dependencias o resto é só vc ir montando a integração hoje em dia tem pra quase todas as plataformas
<Elfon> Hudsonkem: não curte o kde nao?
<Hudsonkem> kkkk né
<Hudsonkem> Elfon eu já usei e vi muita marmelada, acho que todas as funções dão aquela linda miragem de algo avançado e estavel :/ sqn
<Hudsonkem> alguem mais que use o dolphin?
<Elfon> Hudsonkem: eu uso o kde desde a versão 3 e tem funcionado de boa
<Elfon> o pessoal diz que o kde com debian fica fino fino
<Elfon> mas nunca usei
<shallwe> eu ja customizei meu xubuntu pra menu global e já fiz uma nova barra do lado pra ficar igual ao ubuntu :)
<shallwe> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-23-06-2015-103524.php
<Hudsonkem> Elfon o problema que me refiro, e a forma como o sistema no todo funciona kkk. tipo tem aplicativos que uso dolphin, kdenlive que são otimos mas o ambiente em si tem coisas só jogando o desempenho do pc fora
<Rudolf> shallwe: não entendo
<Rudolf> shallwe: tu usa xubuntu para deixar igual ubuntu?
<geferson> bom dia
<shallwe> Rudolf, claro ubuntu é a melhor distro pra economizar espaço na tela adoro a barra global
<shallwe> mas pro meu note é pesado ai usa xubuntu :)
<Hudsonkem> shallwe :D fun tbm daquela barra do ubuntu né?
<geferson> qual versao e boa para multiterminal
<Hudsonkem> bom dia geferson
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, sim
<Hudsonkem> geferson qualquer uma distro linux com o terminator '-'
<shallwe> ainda mais pra quem tem tela de 10 polegadas kkk ai é fogo, qualquer pixel que der pra economizar ta valendo
<Hudsonkem> agora se vc qr algo leve, tem o arch linux
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, sim já vi mas tb não precisa ser tão leve
<geferson> um legal
<Hudsonkem> shallwe kkk né
<Hudsonkem> '-' um legal deixa eu ver...
<shallwe> é que realmente o ubuntu pesa em algumas coisas, muitos efeitos etc,ai quando eu ia digitar texto ficava travando, youtubo em 480p nem pensar, agora roda tudo liso
<Hudsonkem> vc é do windows ou mac ou outro? geferson?
<Hudsonkem> shallwe vc boto o compiton foi?
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, não sei o que é isso!
<Hudsonkem> *0*
<Hudsonkem> é um compositor :D
<Rudolf> escreve música?
<Hudsonkem> o padrão do xu é o xfwm
<shallwe> eu adicionei xfce4bar pra fazer o menu global só isso resto é personalização nele mesmo
<Hudsonkem> compositor de janelas= ponhe efeitos visuais nelas
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: tradução literal fica tão ruim né?
<Hudsonkem> Rudolf não entendi muito bem.
<Hudsonkem> compositores de janela, um efeito por exemp. quando vc minimiza e tem aquela animação do bagui descendo.
<Rudolf> "compositor de janelas"
<Rudolf> parece que o cara fica escrevendo letras de musica na janela de casa
<Hudsonkem> :O
<Hudsonkem> ta ae um exemplo
<Hudsonkem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnbPe33ofr4
<shallwe> Hudsonkem,  eu só instalei o xubuntu 14.04 padrão já vieram os efeitos
<Hudsonkem> pere esse aqui mostra melhor
<Hudsonkem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKp9WvZv7J8
<Hudsonkem> sim shallwe, o xfwm4 já vem com efeitos, tipo a sombra da janela, transparencia
<shallwe> isso
<Hudsonkem> quem bota isso jás janelas é justamente o xfwm4 :D
<Hudsonkem> jás= nas ¬¬
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, sim mas mesmo com estes efeitos ta level
<shallwe> até pq tenho uma onboard radeon 6290 que rouba 400mb da minha ram, ela ter que servir pra algo !
<Hudsonkem> shallwe é que no kde, vc ver a diferença de desempenho U.u
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, pois é, eu testei o kde 5 eu acho plasma 5 e estava bem leve, melhor que o kde 4 mas na epoca era cheio de bug ainda
<Hudsonkem> unhum. fora os estraordinarios 1 gb de ram q ele consome e a alto uso de memoria swap
<Hudsonkem> shallwe quer dizer que vc não teve tearing?
<shallwe> sim, mas comparado a windows e companhias ele é mais leve, pra pcs normais achei ótimo
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, nunca mais testei, alias nem sei já saiu ou ainda não é oficial
<Hudsonkem> já tem o tão clamado plasma 5.3.1
<Hudsonkem> testei realmente interessante, mas joga fora os rercursos do pc desnecessariamente, e foi sofrido tirar ele. '-'
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, legal então já deve ser padrão no kubuntu
<Hudsonkem> nope
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> tem que atualixar :3
<shallwe> aaaa bom
<shallwe> mas fico ainda com o xubuntu depois que instalei ele, personalizei e não vi uma tela de erro ainda...
<Hudsonkem> se acredita q nele eu n consegui fazer um penbootavel?
<Hudsonkem> nem trocar de ambiente q ele n deixava
<Hudsonkem> shallwe acredito que de todas as distro ubuntu que já olhei o xu é muito estavel
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, fogo isso kkk, os caras não param de colocar coisas, eles tem que parar de colocar dar um freeze e só corrigir bugs
<Hudsonkem> shallwe o senhor dos computadores que escute essas suas palavras
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, sim adorei, vou até clonar um backup aqui no hd e fazer uma imagem
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> mas vc curte mesmo o thunar?
<Elfon> shallwe: o plasma5 já tem no kubuntu
<Elfon> eu uso ele numa vm
<Hudsonkem> acho ele legal, mas o esquema que me deixa irritado é quando arquivos tem muitas linhas, e ele exibe tudim, trabalho com imagens e isso atrapalha bastante
<Hudsonkem> Elfon sim o 5 mas n o novo 5.3.1
<shallwe> Elfon, legal, uma hora vou testar no pc desktop
<Hudsonkem> ou se preferir só o 5.3
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, a ta sei como é
<Hudsonkem> ^^ é que pode confundir
<Elfon> Hudsonkem: eu acho que deve demorar um pouco até que as distros tenham ele por padrão
<Hudsonkem> Elfon o 15.10 deve vim já kk
<Elfon> não sei se o 5.3.1 suporta aplicações de legado...por ex...o skype não funcionava o ícone tray
<Hudsonkem> fora q o novo kernel 4.1 esta deixando todos transpirando.
<shallwe> estou com esse problema no meu menu global agora, se eu abro o gimp ai aparece la em cima "Programa de manipulação de imagem GNU" e só isso ocupa meia tela kkk ai não te espaço para os menus
<Hudsonkem> nuss
<Hudsonkem> tem uma lib para i386 que o cara instala pra n da problema no icon tray
<Elfon> por enquanto vou no kde4 até o ROSA mudar pro 5 oficialmente
<Hudsonkem> mas tipo, o muilt load indicator ele n funciona no plasma
<Elfon> tô meio com preguiça de ajeitar coisas na mão :)
<Hudsonkem> nos te entendemos lol
<Hudsonkem> shallwe vc sabe o'que é tearing?
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, sei aprendi agora em 20s lendo na wikipedia
<shallwe> mas eu não tenho esse problema
<Hudsonkem> kkk muito bom garoto :D
<Hudsonkem> vixi milagre, é bem normal ter isso
<Hudsonkem> o'que se encontra na net geralmente é desativando o compositor de janelas padrão do xu e botando o compiton
<Hudsonkem> eu fiz de outro geito :) pq gosto do xfwm4
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, mas pelo que vi isso é mais pra jogos
<Hudsonkem> faz assim shallwe vou te passa o video, vc bota em full screen, se vc tiver com tearing vc vai ver arranhões ok
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, mas qual placa de vídeo vc tem?
<shallwe> ta
<Hudsonkem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<shallwe> vou ver
<Hudsonkem> onboard da intel
<Hudsonkem> se é que posso chamar de placa de video de tão ruim.
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, a sim agora apareceu, mas não noto isso nos videos que olho
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> eu tinha me acostumado tbm mas meio que irrita as vezes
<Hudsonkem> vou te da um site onde vc tem um forma de corrigir isso.
<shallwe> sim claro depende do video que vc olha, jogar não jogo nada não faz diferença pra mim
<shallwe> claro valeu :)
<Hudsonkem> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics
<Hudsonkem> procura um titulo em negrito
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> vamos ver
<Hudsonkem> pode ser que para vc seja o tear-free
<Hudsonkem> shallwe outra coisa, como isso ta classificado para intel, deixa eu so da uma pesquisada na sua placa okay
<shallwe> pois é estava vendo isso agora mesmo
<shallwe> radeon 6290
<Hudsonkem> olha achei algo interessante
<Hudsonkem> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xfce-sync-to-vblank-support-for-xfwm.html
<shallwe> achei um tb direto da amd https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMD_Catalyst#Tear_Free_Rendering
<shallwe> vamos testar
<Hudsonkem> opa vou ler tbm kk
<Hudsonkem> vixi bem mais simples do'que o pra intel kk
<Hudsonkem> para ver resultados vc vai ter que reiniciar o pc vice.
<shallwe> sim kkk direto no painel, mas não estou achando a opção vamos ver
<Hudsonkem> bom tem os comandos no terminal mais rapido n?
<shallwe> sim mas não rolam acho que isso deve ser meio antigo
<Hudsonkem> hum..
<Hudsonkem> de qualquer forma fica o pensamento, quando se não tem nada pra fazer sempre é bom da umas olhadas nessas coisas.
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, verdade :) valeu
<shallwe> vou depois dar uma pesquisada melhor
<Hudsonkem> :)
<shallwe> bom que quando não tem opção de mudar o app só baixar o source mudar e compilar
<shallwe> vou ver se consigo mudar algumas coisas nesse menu global
<Hudsonkem> '-' tipo?
<shallwe> limitar os caracteres do título
<Hudsonkem> atat kk boa isso.
<Hudsonkem> vc sabe programar então?
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, olha como fica o título com o gimp kkk http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-23-06-2015-1035240.php
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, sim um pouco
<Hudsonkem> pow faz o seguinte
<Hudsonkem> pra evitar fazer a recompilação vou te dar uma breve solução
<Hudsonkem> :P
<Hudsonkem> só um momento.
<shallwe> tranquilo valeu aí, vou ter que ir la fazer o almoço :) depois volto, valeu pelas dicas
<Hudsonkem> okay
<geferson> opa alguem teria o tutorial de criação de multiterminais com o ubuntu 14.10
<Hudsonkem> geferson só um momento
<geferson> ok
<Hudsonkem> geferson vc que fazer muito terminal tipo como um time café?
<geferson> tenho uma escola de informatica
<geferson> gostaria de ligar um gabinete para 4 monitores
<Hudsonkem> atat seria por monitores, achei q force montar um server local pra vairos pcs
<geferson> usar um gabinete para estaçoes de trabalho diferente
<Hudsonkem> okay deixa eu ver aki
<geferson> agora nao sei qual distribuição usar
<geferson> faz anos que nao fasso isso
<geferson> a utima vez foi com ubuntu 8.4
<Hudsonkem> hm.. eu nunca fiz isso. não sei exatamente como funciona a logica de multiterminals.
<Hudsonkem> só consegui colocar dois monitores para funcionar no msm sistema torna o mesmo em muiti terminal?
<geferson> sim
<geferson> estaçoes diferentes de trabalho
<geferson> cada usuario vai fazer trabalhos diferentes
<Hudsonkem> okay eu encontrei jeitos aqui, o mas simples é só no xubuntu 15.04 que vc só precisa manda o sistema fazer isso kk
<geferson> e pesado
<Hudsonkem> ? xubuntu?
<geferson> isso
<Hudsonkem> é o sistema mais leve e elegante.
<Hudsonkem> eu o uso e recomendo ^^
<geferson> opa dai sim
<Hudsonkem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gay05ac7518
<geferson> tem o link dele ai junto com o tutorial para fazer o multi
<Hudsonkem> calma, ^^, para bota 4 monitores parece um pouco ruim de achar tutoriais
<geferson> ok foi mau
<Hudsonkem> consegue ler ingles geferson?
<geferson> mais ou menos
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<geferson> se tiver em br e melhor rsr
<geferson> mas aquele arch linux da pra fazer tmb?
<Hudsonkem> arch linux? bom... vc é intermediario ou avançado em linux?
<Hudsonkem> ops pessima pergunta.
<Hudsonkem> qual o sistema que vc esta usando?
<Hudsonkem> geferson, pelo que entendi a versão do xubuntu 15.04 que vem com o xfce4.12 aceita de boa(vai que n tem sorte e precise fazer algo)
<Hudsonkem> eu dei um boa pesquisada, nada aprofundado e de acordo com o que vi sobre configurar mult monitor, o xu tem de boa as configuração qualquer coisa existe outros meios pelo xu tbm
<licensed> Hudsonkem, kra eu uso xfce e nao consigo usar mais de 2 monitores simultaneos. ja tentei umas configs no xorg mas nao foi
<licensed> mas nao é isso que o geferson quer. vcs tem uma dificuldade enorme de identificar o problema dos outros
<licensed> o geferson quer com um único computador, fazer 4 estações de trabalho independentes. 4 monitores, teclados, mouses..
<licensed> geferson, nao é isso?
<Hudsonkem> sim eu entendi isso tambem.
<Hudsonkem> onde foi que não entendi licensed?
<licensed> vc tá focando em utilizar 4 monitores
<licensed> esse nao é o problema maior
<Hudsonkem> eu posso ta falando isso mas to procurando justamente como fazer um desktop extern
<Hudsonkem> vc usa qual versão do xu licensed?
<geferson> sim e isso
<licensed> 4.12
<licensed> Hudsonkem, mas nao precisa focar no meu problema nao. já desencanei, tentei tentei e nao foi. ai desisti hehehehe
<Hudsonkem> e não conseguiu configurar 4 extern nele?
<licensed> nem 3
<licensed> minha vga tem 3 saidas: 2 dvi + 1 hdmi.. ele nao liga as 3 simultaneas.. so 2
<Hudsonkem> tem varias formas que eu achei
<geferson> licensed como que eu fasso entao
<licensed> geferson, kra antigamente usavam o evdev com Xephyr
<Hudsonkem> olha geferson, http://askubuntu.com/questions/106683/any-really-decent-way-to-get-three-monitors já é um começo
<licensed> https://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiterminais/Multiterminal_com_evdev e https://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiterminais/Multiterminal_com_Xephyr
<licensed> geferson, eu nunca fiz. mas ja vi um kra fazer numa escola com isso ai evdev + xephyr
<licensed> For triple-monitor support you need to be aware that most non-DisplayPort graphics cards only support two simultaneous outputs, because they only have two PLLs, and hence can generate two pixel clocks
<licensed> é limitacao da vga mesmo =P
<Hudsonkem> e tem isso usando o arandr
<Hudsonkem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158922
<Hudsonkem> licensed yep got it. da uma olhada nos links q eu postei
<licensed> Hudsonkem, vou testar esse arandr =D vlw
<Hudsonkem> :)
<geferson> valeu ai vou ver o que eu posso fazer
<geferson> outra pergunta
<Hudsonkem> okay
<geferson> multiterminal tem como usar pra de video agp junto com a onboard
<Hudsonkem> n sei dizer kk
<Hudsonkem> só to fazendo a pesquisa, eu teria que ter 3 ou mais monitores pra tentar na mão.
<geferson> tendi
<shallwe> pelo que entendi o xfce é ele mesmo não usa nada de gtk?
<shallwe> Não sei se tem algum programador aqui mas la vai: Tem como eu criar algo sem linkar a nenhuma gui como gkt, qt ou outros? Sei que no windows por exemplo vc pode usar a API direto, podendo fazer seus próprios botoes barras menus etc, que é o caso da adobe usa seu próprio gui no illustrator, photoshop etc
<Hudsonkem> shallwe pelo contrario
<Hudsonkem> o xfce ta bem adaptado para gtk3 se n me engano
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, a bom, é que não conheço ainda bem o xfce
<Hudsonkem> shallwe ta ae a solução que te proponho, http://i.imgur.com/QO6L145.png
<Hudsonkem> se vc ta tendo problema com programas em qt q ficam com visual antigão
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, essa foto é para alterar o nome na barra?
<Hudsonkem> instale o qt4-qtconfig
<Hudsonkem> sim
<Hudsonkem> já que isso seria a legenda do programa
<shallwe> pois é mas não é isso que aparece na barra, achei estranho, mas boa dá pra alterar ali
<Hudsonkem> é um jeito de incurtar né
<Hudsonkem> no meu é pq ta em ingles pow
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<shallwe> sim mas o que está no meu não é o que fica na barra
<Hudsonkem> '-' ue pere então
<shallwe> tinha que ter uma maneira pq é um mega nome hahaha que fica na barra
<shallwe> estou tentando compilar o programa global menu do topo, mas agora ta pedindo gtk2 etc, terei que fazer alguns ajustes mas vou tentar
<Hudsonkem> vai no menu editor e seleciona o gimp, vai em avançado e ver oq esta escrito no nome generico
<Hudsonkem> usa o comando sudo apt-get install
<Hudsonkem> para instalar as dependencias direto kk
<Hudsonkem> hm.. mas acho q n vai rolar se n for com o dpkg ...
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, achei outro meio de compilar vamos ver sem precisar instalar muitas libs
<Hudsonkem> usando o synaptic é uma coisa muito boa :D
<Hudsonkem> boa sorte U.u
<shallwe> Hudsonkem, vamos ver alterei algumas linhas de comando no inicio resetar hahaha tomara que eu consigo ainda entrar
<Hudsonkem> '-' n é pra tanto
<Hudsonkem> contanto que vc n tenha alterado o lightdm gtk+
<Hudsonkem> vai tudo da certo .-.
<Hudsonkem> shallwe tas ae ainda?
<shallwe> é quase rolou hahaha, mas depois tento de novo
<shallwe> pelo menos iniciou tudo normal :)
<Hudsonkem> '-'
<Hudsonkem> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<Hudsonkem> da uma lida nisso pra conhecer mio o xfce
<Hudsonkem> :)
<Hudsonkem> alguem que use o dolphin fora do kde?
<Hudsonkem> pessoal aqui só observa? ^^
<Hudsonkem> aaae brilhou algo em minha mente
<Hudsonkem> criei um arquivo de backup do thema que é default pelo dolphin>oxygen ->> oxygen.old depois joguei o thema q to usando lá dentro :P
<Hudsonkem> q coisa simples pq n pensei antes...
<leandrocps> gente por favor nao consigo atualizar o ubuntu
<shallwe> leandrocps, motivo?
<leandrocps> como posso manda a mensagem pelo pastel
<leandrocps> para voce ver
<shallwe> http://pastebin.com/
<shallwe> cola la o erro e passa o link que ele te der
<leandrocps> http://pastebin.com/i21frVh7
<shallwe> vamos ver se posso ajudar
<leandrocps> eu vi uma vezes o CYL ajuda alguem aqui
<shallwe> credo coisa estranha, mas já tento pelo terminal?
<shallwe> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<leandrocps> mas como e o comando
<shallwe> esse ai
<shallwe> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shallwe> ai vai pedir a senha coloca e se der algum erro cola lá pra gente
<Guest46491> opa
<leandrocps> ja tentei
<Guest46491> estou com problemas, na hora de compartilhar uma pastas( dentro tem as subpastas)
<Guest46491> algúem ai tem um tutorial pra mim dar uma olhada
<shallwe> leandrocps, deixa eu ver uma coisa calma
<leandrocps> blz
<shallwe> leandrocps, faz la no terminal
<shallwe> cat /etc/fstab
<shallwe> e cola pra gente
<mzbot> boa tarde, pessoal
<mzbot> alguém sabe me dizer se é possível desabilitar as notificações no Ubuntu ?
<shallwe> mzbot, boas
<mzbot> eu utilizo um comunicador e o hamachi, e ele fica alertando toda hora, acaba irritando
<leandrocps> http://pastebin.com/jMgAVsv1
<shallwe> leandrocps, acho que é essa última linha ai que ele ta movendo a pasta tmp que usa pra fazer update pra memória RAM
<shallwe> vc vai precisar comentar essa linha pra testar
<leandrocps> mount -o remount,exec /tmp
<leandrocps> esse e o comando
<shallwe> sim mas ele só vai remontar vc já tentou comentar esta linha pelo gedit?
<shallwe> usa no terminal
<shallwe> sudo gedit
<shallwe> ai vai lá abre o arquivo pelo gedit,  e comenta a linha
<shallwe> # tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<shallwe> entendeu?
<leandrocps> calma ai
<leandrocps> abriu uma janela de documento novo e isso
<Rudolf> mzbot: já tentou desativar as notificações NO COMUNICADOR?
<mzbot> estou utilizando o pidgin, não achei a opção para desabilitar as notificações
<shallwe> leandrocps, sim vai abrir o gedit branco
<shallwe> ai vc vai em arquivo, abrir e abre esse arquivo ai
<shallwe> q esta em /etc/fstab
<Rudolf> mzbot: mas tem
<Rudolf> http://www.howtogeek.com/45932/how-to-disable-pidgin-notifications-in-ubuntu/
<leandrocps> ja abri o arquivo o que faz agora
<mzbot> ok, deu certo, obrigado ! Você sabe me dizer se é possível desabilitar as notificações do Haguichi ?
<Rudolf> mzbot: esse programa não conheço
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> leandrocps,
<shallwe> leandrocps, comenta a linha
<shallwe> # tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<shallwe> leandrocps, deixa ela assim como te disse com jogo da velha na frente
<shallwe> depois salva, reinicia o pc e tenta atualizar
<leandrocps> blz
<leandrocps> shallwe
<leandrocps> nao deu certo
<shallwe> leandrocps, vixi já o mesmo erro?
<moisesrs> e ai gostaria de saber se posso instalar o ubuntu 14,10 no notebook da samsung sem problemas??
<Cong-brasil> Olá pessoal
<shallwe> moisesrs, boa tarde
<Cong-brasil> Qual o nome do programa pra fazer um pendrive bootavel com ubuntu 12?
<moisesrs> oi boa
<leandrocps> e agora tem alguma dica
<shallwe> moisesrs, qual a configuração dele?
<Cong-brasil> o meu netbook asus eee pc tava com ubuntu 12 mas travou e nem entra mais
<moisesrs> calma ai vou ver
<shallwe> Cong-brasil, programa pra windows?
<Cong-brasil> sim
<Cong-brasil> eu tinha aqui mas não acho sou velho desculpe sou burro
<Cong-brasil> só nao quero mais usar windows tenho nojo
<moisesrs> pera ai vou ligar ele e ver as config
<shallwe> Cong-brasil, tem o universal usb installer
<Cong-brasil> obrigado
<Cong-brasil> existe BitchX ainda?
<Cong-brasil> pra irc?
<Cong-brasil> eu sou dos anos 90
<shallwe> de nada
<shallwe> Cong-brasil, essa eu passo :)
<Cong-brasil> achei aqui
<Cong-brasil> http://www.bitchx.com/
<Cong-brasil> era um script pra linux em 1997
<Cong-brasil> eu sou do tempo das IRc Nuke Wars
<Cong-brasil> coisa de lammer mas era divertido
<Cong-brasil> tenho um EEE PC atom
<Cong-brasil> alguma sugestão
<Cong-brasil> ou o ubuntu 12 é o melhor?
<Cong-brasil> xubuntu lubuntu?
<Cong-brasil> debian?
<Cong-brasil> vou tocar ficha aqui
<moisesrs> oi voltei  ele é um amd e-300 apu de 1,30 ghz:  Memoria de 2,0 giga: sistema operacional de 64 bits
<shallwe> Cong-brasil, a ta mas o xchat é bem leve
<shallwe> moisesrs, a sim claro roda sim
<Cong-brasil> xchat?
<Cong-brasil> ok
<shallwe> moisesrs, te aconselho o ubuntu 14.04 que tem mais suporte
<shallwe> Cong-brasil, sim ele é gtk pra gnome
<moisesrs> ok estou perguntando pq vir algumas materias sobre o ubuntu 14,04 matar os note da samsung
<shallwe> moisesrs, nunca vi isso só se for a config, o que mata é o novo ubuntu e outra
<shallwe> instala a versão 32bit
<shallwe> não usa a 64 se não sim ai mata mesmo
<moisesrs> ele rava de vez né
<shallwe> se quiser algo mais leve ainda pode usar o xubuntu 14.04
<Elfon> ubuntu is serial killer for pcs Samsung...hauhau
<moisesrs> então é melhor usar a de 32
<shallwe> moisesrs, sim
<shallwe> eu mesmo já testei o 64 e depois o 32, no 64 travava muito mais
<shallwe> baixa e experimenta sem instalar pra ti ver, só no pendrive você já notara como roda
<shallwe> mas baixa a 14.04 32 bit
<moisesrs> blz vou baxar
<Cong-brasil> lol liguei na tomada o EEE PC
<Cong-brasil> e entrou
<Cong-brasil> sem tomada ele fica zicando antes da bios
<Cong-brasil> fica dizendo que a unidade de disco nao esta montada
<moisesrs> so mais uma duvida o ubuntu tem todo o suporte pra usar o HDMI do note?
<Cong-brasil> ;list
<moisesrs> Elfon, o que vc quer dizer com isso???
<Elfon> rapaz..matando pc...que coisa
<Elfon> estranho pq nem o windows costuma fazer isso de cara
<moisesrs> Elfon, num brica cara ....é serio isso ai???
<Elfon> olha...li alguma coisa  a respeito mas nunca conversei com alguém que passou por isso
<moisesrs> Elfon, entendi .... agora fiquei medo de matar o pc...... q tu acha???
<moisesrs> conhece alguem que instalou o ubunto no samsung?
<Elfon> não
<moisesrs> Não....putz ai lascou....
<Elfon> aqui deve ter alguém com mais experiência com Ubuntu e Samsung....infelizmente não uso nenhum dos dois
<moisesrs> tendi mesmo assim obrigado...
<Elfon> mas como o shallwe disse, a 32 deve ser melhor pra vc
<moisesrs> é vou tentar ai depois eu lhe conto
<moisesrs> se ele sobrevivel uo não
<shallwe> moisesrs, sim testa sem instalar pelo pendrive live
<moisesrs> eu ia instalar direto pole dvd
<moisesrs> formata tudo e colocar só ele
<shallwe> moisesrs, sim mas pode dar o boot entrar pelo dvd e lá quando estiver rodando vc instala
<shallwe> ele usa a RAM pra rodar não usa o hd
<shallwe> hd fica livre pra fazer oq quiser
<moisesrs> entendi é que eu vou instalar ele direto no hd.... num guento mais esse win 7
<moisesrs> aquele ubuntu 14.04 Lts pode ser ele?
<shallwe> sim eu recomendo o 14.04
<moisesrs> aquele ubuntu 14.04 LTS pode ser ele?
<shallwe> ele tem suporte ativo ainda até o 16.04
<shallwe> se não me engano, isso se não for mais )
<moisesrs> shallwe??? tu ta ai???
<shallwe> moisesrs, claro
<moisesrs> ok eu vou baixar esse 14.04 lts e vuo instalar e depois eu lhe conto os resultados blz....
<shallwe> blz, combinado
<moisesrs> vc recomenda algun site seguro pra mim baixa-lo...
<shallwe> ubuntu.com
<moisesrs> blz obrigado
<shallwe> tranquilo !
<moisesrs> e ate
<shallwe> até mais
<Eduardo> Olá meu notebook esta com problema
<mirqui> fala
<Eduardo> Quando eu LIGO ele aparece aquele negocio para selecionar o ubuntu as a configurações e etc qual eu coloco no ubunto aparece uma tela preta com que da para escrever
<mirqui> primeiro aparece se vc quer experimentar ou instalar , que vc quer ?
<Eduardo> Não aparece (ubuntu, e dois escrito memory test
<mirqui> então clica em ubuntu
<Eduardo> Apareceu uma tela preta e quando eu aperto no teclado aparece as letras na tela
<MuMuGoN> Hi, Como rolar 1 tela por x?
<mirqui> opa , então não sei te dizer
<mirqui> é a tela de inicialização
<mirqui> tem ubuntu , teste de disco e memória me parece
<mirqui> vc clica em ubuntu e ele vai abrir o login
<Eduardo> Não entendi
<mirqui> a primeira opção é ubuntu , clica nela
<Eduardo> Pronto a tela ficou toda preta
<mirqui> espera um pouco
<mirqui> de 5 a 10 segundos
<Eduardo> Agora apareceu (pressione f para corrigir erros, I para ignora-los, S para pular a montagem ou M para recuperação manual)
<mirqui> clica no f
<mirqui> e espera
<Eduardo> Ok
<Eduardo> Agora voltou para a tela roxa
<mirqui> sim , aconteceu um ou mais erros
<mirqui> vai aguentando , já aconteceu comigo
<mirqui> eu reinstalei de novo , mas seguiu funcionando corretamente
<Eduardo> Apareceu ubuntu e os memory test
<mirqui> clica em ubuntu
<Eduardo> Ficou preto novamente
<mirqui> calma , espera
<mirqui> demora um pouco
<Eduardo> Ok
<Eduardo> Agora apareceu varias coisas escritas na tela preta
<mirqui> calma , está escaneando e concertando
<mirqui> espera
<Eduardo> Ta escrito no topo erro e abaixo tem vários números
<MuMuGoN> O site charges.com.br no chromium n mostra a barrinha  de compartilhar, Pode me ajudar?
<MuMuGoN> o Firefox mostra
<mirqui> está parado as letras ou surgem novas letras ?
<Eduardo> Surgem novas letras
<mirqui> então espera
<mirqui> demora um pouco
<Eduardo> Ok
<Eduardo> Mas as letras vão surgindo muito tempo depois
<mirqui> calma , se elas estão correndo na tela , é por que tem coisa a ser consertada
<mirqui> que vc fez no seu note ?
<Eduardo> Ele travou do nada ai eu desliguei ele pelo botão de dedligar
<Eduardo> Agora ta aparecendo ubuntu
<mirqui> é que tem muitos erros pelo tempo que está levando
<Eduardo> Voltou ao normal
<mirqui> espera , deixa o escaneamento ser completo
<mirqui> haa , legal
<mirqui> mas vai acontecer de novo
<mirqui> ai vc clica f
<mirqui> espera o escaneamento terminar
<Eduardo> Isso é normal ??
<mirqui> não
<mirqui> e pelo tempo que levou , tinha vários erros
<mirqui> vc já desligou ele antes sem ser pelas vias normais ?
<Eduardo> Sim
<mirqui> haa , então está ai
<mirqui> sempre que vc desliga ele sem ser pelo desligar normal
<mirqui> vc estoura (estraga) o ubuntu
<mirqui> e o seu hd
<Eduardo> Agora só esta aparecendo o ponteiro e uma tela toda preta
<mirqui> vc tem alguma coisa importante no seu note ?
<Eduardo> Não
<mirqui> então pega o live cd e reinstala tudo de novo
<mirqui> e não desligue mais o note pelo botão liga\desliga
<Eduardo> Agora a tela preta voltou
<mirqui> vai no menu do ubuntu e desliga como deve ser
<Eduardo> E as letras também
<mirqui> tens livecd ?
<Eduardo> Não
<mirqui> grava uma iso do ubuntu , grava no dvd e instala de novo
<mirqui> assim só vai te dar aborrecimento até vc poder usar o ubuntu
<mirqui> reinstala que é melhor
<Eduardo> A tela preta com as letras voltou
<mirqui> reinstala cara , vc não tem nada de importante no note
<Eduardo> OK eu vou reinstalar
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Eduardo> Mas não tem como resolver isso temporariamente ??
<mirqui> se vc teclou f
<mirqui> esperou escanear para consertar
<mirqui> voltou a tela do ubuntu
<Eduardo> Sim
<mirqui> vc clicou nela
<Eduardo> Sim
<mirqui> deveria ter voltado ao login
<mirqui> ai não posso te ajudar , só sei até ai
<Eduardo> Oque eu devo fazer então
<Eduardo> Para solucionar isso
<mirqui> ai é vc quem sabe , só posso te dar uma sujestãao
<mirqui> se vc não tem uma iso
<mirqui> baixa uma , e reinstala , é simples
<mirqui> melhor que remendar o sistema
<Eduardo> Ok mas eu não tenho o CD e não conheço ninguém que tenha o CD do ubunto porque todos eles usam o windows
<mirqui> eu sempre pego as iso do superdownloads
<mirqui> espera , vou ver o link
<mirqui> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/linux/distribuicoes/distro52135/
<mirqui> esta é a última verção , espera , vou ver a 14 , é mais estável
<Eduardo> Ok
<mirqui> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mirqui> é bem estável e bonita
<Eduardo> Ai oque eu faço
<mirqui> ai vc escolhe se quer 32 ou 64 bits
<mirqui> baixa primeiro a iso , sabe como ?
<Eduardo> Não
<mirqui> entra no link que te mandei
<mirqui> clica em downloads
<mirqui> 64 bits por padrão
<mirqui> mas pode ser 32 , ai vc que sabe
<mirqui> vc usa o firefox ?
<Eduardo> Não apenas o google chorme
<mirqui> normal , baixa ele como um download normal
<mirqui> vc sabe gravar um dvd ?
<Eduardo> Sim
<mirqui> então , vai no gravador de dvd
<mirqui> põe um dvd virgem , e vai na pasta downloads
<mirqui> seleciona ubuntu64bits.iso
<mirqui> e grava
<mirqui> depois é só instalar , vc sabe como ?
<Eduardo> Não mas eu vejo no YouTube
<mirqui> é tranquilo , é assim
<mirqui> vc tendo a iso , liga o note
<mirqui> ele estando ligado e o drive de dvd estando ativo , abre ele
<mirqui> põe o dvd e dá um boot
<mirqui> ai , da uns 4 segundos e aperta qualquer tecla
<Eduardo> Mas o site não tem virus né
<mirqui> ele vai iniciar a instalação
<mirqui> não
<mirqui> vc usa o wot ?
<ivan_on_trac> eu removi o "ubuntu-desktop" pelo tasksel. e fiz reboot. agora nao tenho mais acesso ao console e nem a parte gráfica GUI
<mirqui> é um programa para ver a reputação do site
<Eduardo> E eu posso instalar o arquivo usando computadores com outros sistemas operacionais ?
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> pode fazer dual boot
<mirqui> até 4 boots se não me engano
<mirqui> eu usava ubuntu , win e linux mint
<Eduardo> Eu devo instalar o primeiro link que VC mandou ou o segundo ??
<mirqui> o segundo
<mirqui> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mirqui> para ver a reputação do site vc pode usar o wot
<mirqui> ou o bitdefender
<mirqui> eu uso os dois
<Eduardo> Ok eu vou fazer isso depois pq eu estou falando com VC pelo celular
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<Eduardo> Obrigado
<MuMuGoN> insisto, como rolar uma tela por x no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<DiegoG> fala ai moçada, o Firefox de vc's consome muita memória?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e de longe o melhor em tudo mas em memoria nao sei
<astroo-> mas 500mb e obrigatorio
<DiegoG> vlw  por confirmar astroo, o meu ta consumindo 550mb =/-
<astroo-> ok
<DiegoG> duro que ele dá umas enrroscada msm tendo memória de sobra
<DiegoG> tenho 8GB, não entendo as enrroscadas :O
<hggdh> DiegoG: firefox, chrome, (e provavlemente todos os browsers) podem consumir muit memória. Mas basta fecha-lo e reabrir
<hggdh> (isto é devido à forma pela qual memória é alocada e liberada, podendo causar um efeito conhecido como checkerboard)
<DiegoG> ou seja, não adianta ter memória de sobra?
<hggdh> adianta. Com memória de sobrar não é necessário preocupar-se com isto
<DiegoG> mas os "travamentos" é normal?
<hggdh> isto não sei dizer. O meu não trava.
<DiegoG> não é bem um travamento é meio que umas tropeçada o mouse fica lento
<hggdh> mas, para efeito d comparação, no momento meu chrome está a usar aproximadamente 1GB de memória real
<DiegoG> sem essas tropeçadas?
<hggdh> sem tropeçar, seja isto o que for
<DiegoG> hahaha desculpe eu não acho um termo para descrever essas micro congeladas que deixam o mouse e a digitação lenta
<DiegoG> bom, vou ter que dar uma pesquisada ver se encontro o problema
<DiegoG> desculpe a insistencia, mas se eu baixar e compilar será que melhora algo?
<hggdh> tenho minhas dúvidas. O efeito gentoo não é muito observável em equipamento moderno.
<hggdh> De qualqur maneira, disse-me um amigo que ele tinha problemas em montar o firefox em micros de 16GB de memória (mas ia bem com 32GB)
<DiegoG> blza, vou dar uma procurada nos fórum da vida
<DiegoG> valeu mesmo
<DiegoG> :D
<hggdh> bem vindo :-)
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-24
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> Elfon_  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<caetanoweb> ola
<shallwe> bom dia pessoal, cade as dúvidas?
<enoque> olá
<enoque> bom dia
<Rudolf> Fisico_: dia
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> enoque: dia
<enoque> algem por ai sabe um pouco sobre
<enoque> backtrack
<Rudolf> enoque: backtrack não existe mais
<Rudolf> enoque: atualize-se
<enoque> mais existe to instalando ele
<enoque> o backtrack 5
<Rudolf> enoque: defasado
<Rudolf> enoque: não suportado
<Rudolf> enoque: bugado
<Rudolf> enoque: não que o kali seja muito melhor, mas...
<Rudolf> enoque: o que vc tá apanhando no bt? qual a dúvida?
<enoque> quando digito sartx
<enoque> nao fuiciona mais fica tela preta e nao roda intede
<Rudolf> enoque: qual sua placa de video?
<enoque> e tem outro sistema feito ele ou melhor??
<Rudolf> enoque: qual o log no /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<enoque> senhor nao intende isso é para eu coloca no long
<enoque> ??
<enoque> o senhor sabe outro sistema que possa substitui esse  bt
<enoque> ??
<Rudolf> enoque: kali
<enoque> sim
<enoque> obg
<enoque> bom dia
<Dead_Thinker> Bom dia.
<enoque> vc conheçer o kali
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<enoque> boa
<enoque> mirque
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<enoque> rapz
<enoque> nao conseguir instala o ubuntu no meu not dai nao tentei mais mais agora vlt
<mirqui> que é rapz ?
<enoque> moça?
<enoque> x-x
<mirqui> ahahah eu sou homem :)
<enoque> int rapaz
<enoque> xd
<mirqui> haa rapz é rapaz
<enoque> iso iso iso
<enoque> rsrs
<mirqui> e ai , que conta de novo :) ?
<enoque> to instalando o kali agora
<mirqui> este é difícil de instalar ?
<enoque> nao sei ainda
<enoque> to baixando ainda
<mirqui> haa , é expecífico
<mirqui> vc faz penteste ?
<enoque> ixe
<enoque> nei sei o que é issso
<enoque> meu pai começor a si entereça com esse sistemas novos
<mirqui> ahaha vc pegou uma distro específica para analize forence e pentest
<enoque> dai ele intede melhor que eu esse negocios
<mirqui> esse não é o melhor distro
<mirqui> vc é que tipo de usuário ?
<enoque> curioso O_O
<mirqui> iniciante , medio ou avançado ?
<enoque> iniciante
<mirqui> ahaha curioso tbm sou
<mirqui> então começa por baixo
<mirqui> ubuntu , mint
<enoque> so sei um pouco do winds
<mirqui> são ótimos para iniciantes
<enoque> é mais meu velhor ja é medio
<enoque> dai ele vai quere ir na minha frente
<mirqui> bom , se ele é usuário mediano ok , mas para vc que está iniciando é carne de pescosso
<enoque> hahaha
<mirqui> é que vc pegou uma distro para profissionais e hackers
<enoque> eu tento aprede o mais de presar por sivel
<enoque> e vc é? 1,2,3
<mirqui> tudo vc pode aprender usando ubuntu ou mint
<mirqui> as ferramentas é que fazem a parte especial
<mirqui> o kernel não muda
<enoque> urum
<mirqui> o que muda são as ferramentas , no caso , pentest e invasão
<mirqui> auditoria
<mirqui> seu pai trabalha no ramo ?
<enoque> trabalhava agora mais nao
<mirqui> haa então ele vai te dar uma ajuda
<enoque> é
<mirqui> sozinho é muito difícil
<enoque> e vc tambem
<mirqui> ahaha baaa velho , sei quase nada
<mirqui> sou iniciante
<enoque> kkk
<enoque> sei
<mirqui> vc conhece aquele ditado " a curiosidade matou o gato " :) ?
<mirqui> eu não quero ser o gato ahaha
<enoque> kkkk
<mirqui> baaa velho , a internet já foi terra de nimguém , agora não
<enoque> urum
<enoque> vo agora mesmo baixa o ubunto
<mirqui> vc que sabe , só ficou o conselho ;)
<enoque> sim
<enoque> sei mais é melhor para mi
<mirqui> eu uso o ubunto como usuário final
<mirqui> uso pouco o terminal
<mirqui> agora é que estou usando alguns comandos básicos
<mirqui> aprende a usar o ubuntu no terminal que vc vai ter meio caminho andado para programar linux
<enoque> sim
<mirqui> eu peguei uns apps , mas ainda estou só copiando e colando
<enoque> kkk
<mirqui> vou usar o ubuntu na máquina virtual
<mirqui> ai não tem problema se eu digitar ou programar um comando que não devia
<enoque> é vou baix
<mirqui> já assistiu algum vídeo do diolinux ?
<enoque> sim
<enoque> acho que sou inscrito
<mirqui> ali tem dicas boas
<mirqui> sim
<enoque> sim
<mirqui> tem tbm o focalinux , conhece ?
<enoque> nao
<mirqui> espera
<enoque> oks
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<mirqui> da uma olhada , é para iniciantes
<enoque> oks
<enoque> ideal par mii
<mirqui> boa :)
<enoque> oks tenho que baixa ou o que?
<mirqui> ?? como assim ?
<mirqui> do focalinux ?
<enoque> o sit que vc ,mi passo
<mirqui> são arquivos pdf explicando o que é linux e como usar
<mirqui> tem nivem iniciante , médio e avançado
<enoque> urum
<enoque> tende
<enoque> meu pai ja mi mando baixa todos
<enoque> kkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha
<Elfon> Pessoal, o minhatecha.com tá com a palhaçada de cobrar agora...vi o abelhas.pt...alguém conhece ou tem uma sugestão a respeito?
<CyL> Elfon: Qual a sua dúvida, especificamente?
<Elfon> uma alternativa com boa capacidade de armazenamento que funcione no linux
<CyL> Elfon: Uma alternativa de que?
<CyL> Elfon: Armazenamento na nuvem?
<Elfon> sim...mas acho que vou ficar com o minhateca e o copy mesmo
<andretyn> Elfon, tem megaupload para o linux!
<andretyn> Elfon, tem o meo cloud
<Elfon> ok...vou olhar o mega
<Elfon> pena que o copy cobra $ 49,00 por ano pra 1TB
<Elfon> pq aí colocava tudo num só lugar
<EuDaKi> falae pessoal,, blz?
<EuDaKi> di boas?
<andretyn> Elfon, veja essa comparação: http://linuxcentro.com.br/category/internet/servico-armazenamento/
<EuDaKi> to precisando do livro de python em PDF da séria USE A CABEÇA em pt_BR... algém tem ele por aí?
<Elfon> andretyn: huahah...
<Elfon> tem tantos que parece câncer...hahaha
<EuDaKi> mas preciso do de PYTHON em pt_BR da série USE A CABEÇA... achei todos os outros mas preciso do de PYTHON
<CyL> EuDaKi: Numa boa cara, não é o melhor lugar para pedir
<EuDaKi> é que to estudando python no ubuntu e pensei que aqui alguem poderia dar umas dicas
<CyL> EuDaKi: Pois é, mas pedir cópia de um livro que possui direitos autorais é pedir mais do que umas dicas, né?
<EuDaKi> sem entrar no mérito das questões que todo mundo sabe cara... é só pra da uma estudada mano, e desempregado sem dinheiro é foda.. tenho uma "biblioteca" com 50 (cinquenta) livros COMPRADOS... mas agora não tenho esse luxo... mano... não sei se tu entende...
<CyL> EuDaKi: como é que está o seu inglês?
<EuDaKi> morei 2 anos em New Jersey cara... inglês não é problema pra mim
<CyL> EuDaKi: ótimo, e domínio da informática?
<EuDaKi> LPI 202, CLA, CLP, CCNA, RHCT, MCP, ITL e por ai vai
<EuDaKi> mas desempregado... novo governo, novo país... nem todo mundo ta colocado... no mercado como devia...
<EuDaKi> nossa realidade
<CyL> EuDaKi: https://www.coursera.org/ <-- cursos gratuitos de todos os tipos, pythom, java, para todos os níveis, iniciantes, médios, intermediários, só para aprender a programar, cursos de algoritmos, de desenvolvimento web, desenvolvimento de aplicacções móveis, ainda com possibilidade de certificados reconhecidos por instituições tais como Stanford, Berkeley, etc. Eu mesmo fiz vários cursos e gostei de todos, alguns cur
<CyL> *python
<CyL> *python, java, etc
<CyL> EuDaKi: Os cursos são completamente grauitos, incluem vídeo aulas, possuem "projetos" semanais, fórums de retiradas de dúvidas e muito mais
<CyL> Vale à pena dar uma olhada
<CyL> EuDaKi: Onde você mora?
<EuDaKi> nossa muito bom o site to vendo aqui e ja achei um monte de coisas de python... eu to estudando python sozinho... preciso de 30 dias pra aprender pelo menos o básico participar de um projeto mas como freelancer...
<CyL> EuDaKi: Para aprender o básico, pode tentar o tutorial do site python.org
<CyL> EuDaKi: ensina bastante coisa, por incrível que pareça
<CyL> EuDaKi: sobre o que é o projeto?
<EuDaKi> mas ja ajudar... faz umas semana q to estudando... e ja cheguei em classes, depois vou ver I/O e Networking... preciso de pelo meno o básico pra me ajudar... depois, quando tiver nesse projeto e sobrar um $$$ aí compro um livro bom tipo aqueles do Deitel
<CyL> EuDaKi: só um segundo que tem mais um recurso do tipo deitel gratuito que vou te indicar
<EuDaKi> opa...
<CyL> EuDaKi: http://learnpythonthehardway.org/
<CyL> EuDaKi: Eu mesmo não li ainda, mas sgundo dizem, quando o autor diz, 'the hard way', ele realmente quer dizer isso. E quando ele diz "learn python", ele também realmente quer dizer isso.
<EuDaKi> eu comprei um de Java do Deitel e me ajudou muito, depois comprei mais uns 4 na promoção na livraria... paguei 30% do preço... e percebi que python é incrivelmente mais simples que java e até se parece um pouco em algumas coisas... mas muito mais simples e rápido de aprender...
<CyL> EuDaKi: python e java são lingugagens completamente diferentes, dependendo do seus objetivos uma se adequa melhor do que outra.
<EuDaKi> sim...
<EuDaKi> caraca, mano, esse site é bom pcas
<EuDaKi> to vendo aqui....
<EuDaKi> show
<CyL> EuDaKi: Bom, de qualquer forma, agora vai faltar tempo no seu 1 mês
<CyL> EuDaKi: E vc não precisou piratear 1 bit
<EuDaKi> olha isso: Exercise 40: Modules, Classes, and Objects
<EuDaKi> hahahah
<EuDaKi> é  o que eu preciso estudar
<CyL> EuDaKi: Fé em Deus e pé na tábua
<CyL> EuDaKi: A propósito, de onde vc é?
<EuDaKi> eu to em RJ.... mas o projeto é pra SP... é sobre administração de servidores de uma empresa e envolve programação e uma delas é Python... mas a "minha parte" é só ler os trocentos códigos e entender... pq tem gente fera la em programação... mas para "ler" e sacar das ideias por projeto eu preciso aprender o básico... senão so vou ver letras... e nao entender nada... hahahah
<EuDaKi> o foda é qdo a gente ta desempregado... tudo é limitado cara... tudo mesmo...
<EuDaKi> mas valeu ai cara... eu vou la ver essas dicas...
<EuDaKi> muito grato
<CyL> EuDaKi: Ok, ok, só perguntei o local pq poderia sugerir alguns outros recursos "dependentes" do local, mas não se aplicam no seu caso
<EuDaKi> ah sim... mas qqer coisa eu volto aqui.. e dou o toque ai pro pessoal...
<CyL> EuDaKi: Disponha, e boa sorte
<EuDaKi> Thanks man!
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<Rudolf> CyL: se te consola, ele pediu no python-br também
<enoque> boa tarde
<enoque> boa tarde
<enoque> olá
<CyL> Rudolf: O que me consola é ter ajudado de fato, e não ter tornado o assunto uma crítica vã.
<Rudolf> CyL: ah cara. de novo isso
<CyL> Rudolf: De novo o que camarada? Apenas estou respondendo ao comentário de um assunto qur *você* começou
<CyL> Rudolf: Ou não posso responder um cometário que você dirigiu diretamente a mim?
<Rudolf> CyL: vamos fazer o seguinte
<Rudolf> CyL: tu é um pé e eu também
<Rudolf> CyL: a gente não se bate
<Rudolf> CyL: você me ignora
<Rudolf> CyL: e eu te ignoro também
<Rudolf> CyL: paz!
<CyL> Rudolf: risos, e quem disse que eu quero guerra?
<CyL> Rudolf: vamos fazer o seguinte, para de entender tudo o que eu digo como uma provocação, e não precisará me ignorar, e pronto.
<CyL> Rudolf: E só pra deixar claro uma coisa, eu não sou um "pé", seja lá o que isso quer dizer, e não tenho nada contra você. Quanto à sua parte da afirmação, sobre você ser "pé" e não "se bater comigo" entenda que é uma questão pessoal sua, e não minha, portanto, fique à vontade para me ignorar, se assim for de seu desejo.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> boa noite
<shallwe> esse firefox ta muito mais leve que o google chrome kkk incrível, como o tempo muda as coisas
<shallwe> javascript então firefox dá um show
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> ola
<xGrind> chrome esta cada vez mais devorador de memoria ram
<shallwe> xGrind, sim, fora que ta lento pra pcs mais antigos
<shallwe> tenho um note c-60 dual core 1ghz que sofre pra rodar ele
<xGrind> shallwe, nunca gostei do chrome
<xGrind> só uso no celular, pq ja vem instalado
<shallwe> mas antes ele era bom, agora que ficou pesado
<shallwe> e pra melhorar até o web.whatsapp funciona nele :) antes era só no chrome
<astroo-> e com 1 bonus ha dias
<shallwe> outro salvador é o vlc, youtube, twitch.tv e outros olho tudo nele
<astroo-> gravava tudo em tempo real em som
<astroo-> para "alguem" ouvir em tempo real
<shallwe> astroo-, sim, pena que não sei do que vc fala :)
<astroo-> How Google Gave Itself Permission to Listen in on Your Computer's Microphone  http://theantimedia.org/carey-wedler-google-installs-spying-software-users-computers-without-permission/
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> to sabendo disso, mas é só a versão não oficial
<shallwe> a versão oficial não fazia isso
<oliverio> shallwe: cada aba do chrome ta consumindo um absurdo de memória ram.. também tou quase migrando pro firefox.
<shallwe> oliverio, sim é muita coisa que eles querem fazer, afinal google chrome já é sistema operacional nos chromebooks kkk
<Rafa> Boa noite
<Guest29668> Hi
<Guest29668> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<leandrocps> boa noite gente
<leandrocps> alguem ja fez o celular ser webcam
<leandrocps> no linux
<leandrocps> to usando o IP WEBCAM
<leandrocps> instalei no celular android
<astroo-> ola
<leandrocps> e pela WEB estou vendo funciona, mas no SKYPE no consigo coloca o endereco IP ou falta instala alguma coisa no ubuntu
<leandrocps> alguem sabe desse assunto
<grunhart> Desculpe, larguei o Skype para Linux faz tempo. Desnecessariamente pesado. :S
<leandrocps> blz
<leandrocps> shallwe
<leandrocps> shallwe vc ta ai
<shallwe> sim estou
<leandrocps> voce estava me ajudando voce lembra
<leandrocps> da atualizacao
<shallwe> sim e pelo jeito deu certo então?
<leandrocps> lembra
<leandrocps> ontem
<leandrocps> sim
<leandrocps> voce que a dica
<leandrocps> o que eu fiz
<shallwe> blz que bom que deu certo :)
<leandrocps> olha o comando
<leandrocps> mount -o remount exec /tmp
<leandrocps> sudo mount -o remount exec /tmp
<leandrocps> ai mandei atualizar
<shallwe> pois é mas deveria ter funcionado la no outro arquivo já pronto quando iniciar
<leandrocps> alguma coisa nao sei o que aconteceu
<leandrocps> tambem sou leigo no linux to comecando agora
<leandrocps> to saindo da microsoft
<leandrocps> quero anos o linux
<leandrocps> e to gostando do linux
<leandrocps> legal linux
<leandrocps> viu shallwe voce ja fez o celular transforma em webcam
<shallwe> linux é legal, hoje em dia ele é mais fácil que windows :)
<shallwe> esse do cel ja tinha feito mas era com iphone um app
<shallwe> não vou lembrar tb, mas era um app no cel e no pc só digitava o ip no navegador
<leandrocps> isso mesmo eu fiz
<leandrocps> mas no skype nao consigo
<shallwe> acho que skype não dá pra por ip
<leandrocps> teve tem algum programa q instala para o skype ver o ip do celular
<leandrocps> eu vi no windows e um programa
<leandrocps> la deu certo mas no linux nao tem video
<shallwe> pois é pra windows pode ter mas com skype é da microsoft e fechado acho difícil ter pra linux
<leandrocps> blz
<leandrocps> vou procurar
<leandrocps> valeu
<leandrocps> se eu acha alguma coisa eu passo
<shallwe> tranquilo, deve ter pra outros
<shallwe> :)
<astroo-> leandrocps  ve o privado
<leandrocps> como o privado
<grunhart> Eu recomendaria substituir Skype pelo Tox, já que Skype é da Microsoft e nele você é espionado...
<shallwe> grunhart, tox usa mesma rede do skype?
<grunhart> Não, é seguro.
<grunhart> E opensource.
<shallwe> kkk então não serve :)
<leandrocps> mas os meus amigos vou perde
<shallwe> a grande maioria usa skype quero ver alguem da lista usando tox
<shallwe> mas valeu pela dica :)
<grunhart> Bom, Tox está disponivel para todas as plataformas existentes, é muito mais leve e seguro que Skype. É como dizem, a mudança começa por você. :S
<shallwe> grunhart, a bom se está pra todas as plataformas ai vale a pena
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-25
<CyL> grunhart: Como vc sabe que é mais seguro que o skype?
<grunhart> CyL: https://wiki.tox.im/Main_Page
<CyL> grunhart: Ali não diz porque é mais seguro do que o Skype, ao contrário, diz que não está completo ainda. Eu pediria, já que você fez uma afirmação pontual e clara, para apresentar um argumento pontual e claro também, ao invés de postar um link onde não está claro sobre qual argumento está se referindo
<grunhart> CyL: Eu coloquei justamente a página inicial por conter os links referentes aos vários pontos que fazem do Tox mais seguro do que o Skype. Mas se você insiste em ler 1 parágrafo apenas, o problema não é meu. :S
<CyL> grunhart: Bom, pode citar pelo meno um argumento então, já que são tantos?
<CyL> *pelo menos
<grunhart> CyL: Um? Apenas um? São tantos...
<CyL> grunhart: Isso, apenas um, já que são tantos
<grunhart> CyL: Bom, já percebi que você gosta de ler paragrafos curtos. Então, tox suporta tor.
<CyL> grunhart: e por que isso o torna mais seguro que o skype? Aliás, muitos nós de saída do TOR são operados por agências governamentais que os usam para espionar os usuários da rede, foi assim que o Bradley Manning foi pego
<grunhart> CyL: Menos inseguro = Mais seguro?
<CyL> grunhart: O skype não é menos inseguro que o tox nesse sentido, o TOR não é uma forma de cifragem dos dados, é uma forma de tornar os dados anônimos, e pelo visto, eles não andam tão anônimos assim
<CyL> grunhart: você pode usar relays e proxies anônimos para skypes se quiser também
<grunhart> CyL: Cara, você é o típico sujeito da internet que quer estar certo porque quer estar. Deixou bem claro desde o momento que leu apenas 1 paragrafo em uma enciclopedia. Eu afirmo que tox é mais seguro que skype, é o objetivo do projeto. Se discorda, peço que pelo menos leia sobre.
<CyL> grunhart: Não cara, eu li uma dissertação de doutorado feito po um especialista em seguração alemão sobre so skype
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> hadouken
<Rudolf> grunhart: pena que ninguém usa né
<CyL> grunhart: eu acho que é o contrário
<CyL> grunhart: aliás, eu li não, eu vi a apresentação do seujeito sobre sua tese, eu li depois
<Rudolf> grunhart: vai acabar acontecendo a mesma coisa na época que o jabber surgiu
<Rudolf> grunhart: todo mundo no msn
<Rudolf> grunhart: e meu jabber vazio
<Rudolf> grunhart: até começar a usar um servidor jabber que se comunicava com o msn
<grunhart> grunhart: Se as pessoas continuarem com esse pensamento de "quero continuar com meus miguxos, mesmo que esse aplicativo esteja comendo minha CPU e me espionando", receio que sim. :\
<grunhart> Rudolf* lol
<CyL> grunhart: o pesquisador dissecou o protocolo de segurança do skype
<CyL> grunhart: e é muito bom
<Rudolf> grunhart: cara, eu tenho 300 amigos
<grunhart> E o MSN ainda existe em pleno 2015.
<Rudolf> grunhart: deus me livre, saravá para quem usa essa merda ainda
<Rudolf> grunhart: destes, 270 só usam facebook/skype/google
<CyL> Rudolf: por favor, maneire no uso na linguagem
<Rudolf> grunhart: infelizmente, só posso recomendar
<Rudolf> grunhart: e ficar sozinho ali no tox
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiue
<Rudolf> grunhart: humanos só mudam quando o rebanho inteiro, ou grande parte dele, muda
<grunhart> É o preço por querer um pouquinho de privacidade. :S
<Rudolf> grunhart: você conhece aqui né: https://prism-break.org/en/
<grunhart> Rudolf: vendo pela primeira vez, lol
<Rudolf> grunhart: tox ainda está em fase experimental, segundo o site
<grunhart> Rudolf: Sim, e já tem vários clientes. Não costumo ser otimista, mas me parece um bom sinal vê-lo em várias plataformas, mesmo que ainda em desenvolvimento.
<hggdh> para registro, em Android (pelo menos) temos telegram para mensagens e Red Phone para chamadas. Ambos são criptografados
<CyL> hggdh: Deixa pra lá camarada, queria agregar um conhecimento ao sujeito, que acabou por ser bastante grosseiro...
<CyL> hggdh: e no final das contas, pra quem falava que o toxa tinha inúmeras vantagens em relação ao skype, na prática mesmo ele não conseguiu demonstrar nenhuma...
<hggdh> heh
<CyL> hggdh: é aquela mentalidade fundamentalista de que o que é da microsoft não presta é que me incomoda
<CyL> hggdh: essa mesma mentalidade fundamentalista dizia que o ubuntu distribuía malware
<hggdh> CyL: não há como agradar a todos... Alias, a MS tem uma area de pesquisa (MS Research) que lembra-me, em algumas coisas, a velha IBM, o Xerox PARC, e a Bell Labs
<hggdh> muita coisa boa sendo feita lá
<CyL> ah sim
<CyL> grunhart: se importa se eu enviar um pvt?
<Elfon_> ako
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> belê?
<Elfon_> e sempre calmo assim à noite?
<astroo-> varia imenso
<Elfon_> que coisa
<Elfon_> Durante o dia em que a galera deveria estar no trampo fica bem movimentado. hahaha
<shallwe> nossa que quebra pau nisso de skype e tox kkk, mas no final todo mundo usando chat do facebook e whasapp :)
<CyL> shallwe: sem quebra pau ;)
<shallwe> assim espero
<astroo-> nao uso o que falaste e sou 1 pessoa
<CyL> shallwe: nao entendi?
<shallwe> CyL, nem eu ) não estava aqui na hora só li agora
<CyL> shallwe: sobre a parte que não usa o que eu falei e é uma pessoa?
<grunhart> astroo-: Galera generaliza demais. Também não essas coisas. :S
<astroo-> pois
<CyL> shallwe: desculpe, confudi as pessoas
<grunhart> E acho que CyL tá fazendo confusão com o que foi dito.
<grunhart> lol, falei
<shallwe> credo que papo de doido isso kkk melhor deixa assim
<CyL> grunhart: sim
<shallwe> ta tranquilo :)
<CyL> astroo-: então, eu não entendi?
<astroo-> eu so uso irc
<shallwe> astroo-, então posso me considerar teu amigo? :)
<astroo-> talvez
<hggdh> heh
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<grunhart> astroo-: Até. :)
<astroo-> ate
<Diego_> Olá, o balanceamento de carga no ubuntu 15 ocorre automaticamente em p2p ?
<Diego_> Hi , someone can help-me ? I wish to now if i connect in wi-fi and cable in two network  ubuntu make the connection in p2p work together
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> esse astro
<shallwe> bom dia meu lindo povo
<Dennis__> Bom dia pessoal
<shallwe> Galera pra quem gosta de um game command & conquer agora é código aberto, só baixar e jogar
<Rudolf> shallwe: link?
<shallwe> passar o link do nosso amigo edivaldo que foi ele que postou
<shallwe> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/openra-command-conquer-de-codigo-aberto/
<shallwe> como créditos claro link direto pro blog dele
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém sabe como anda o suporte a SSD no linux?
<Elfon> os pcs com ssd tem bom suporte?
<Rudolf> Elfon: segundo um amigo que usa
<Rudolf> Elfon: muito bom o suporte
<Rudolf> Elfon: TRIM desabilitado
<Rudolf> Elfon: perguntei para ele esses dias sobre isso
<Elfon> Rudolf: tem q desabilitar na mão?
<Rudolf> Elfon: bom, a gente usa gentoo. Então tudo é na mão.
<Elfon> o meu tem um ssd de 20gb mas nunca usei
<castro> e ae galera.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<eb3r-r00t> Olá pessoal, queria uma ajuda de vcs, estou com um problema com meu HD EXTERNO, o linux não esta mais reconhecendo ele e nem montando, alguem tem ideia do que seja?
<Elfon> eb3r-r00t: ele funfa em outro pc?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest31291> pessoal, quando instala o ubuntu tem a opção de criar automaticamente uma partição diferente da usada pelo windows?
<DiegoG> Moçada queria compartilhar um problema que tive no firefox com uns "congelamentos"
<DiegoG> notei que após usar o driver da nvidia isso começou a acontecer
<DiegoG> então reverti para o Nouveau e os "congelamentos" desapareceram
<DiegoG> agora queria perguntar uma coisa sobre driver
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<DiegoG> quando atualizo o driver da VGA Nvidia no laptop DELL XPS 15 ao reiniciar o pc e tentar logar no Ubuntu ele fica voltando para tela de login
<DiegoG> a única maneira de fazê-lo voltar a funcionar e remover o driver pelo CTRL + ALT + F1
<DiegoG> algupem já passou por isso?
<x_root> acho q já passei por isso em uma versão antiga com um driver da amd DiegoG
<x_root> mas não lembro o que era.. =/
<x_root> tá usando a versão mais recente do driver da nvidia?
<DiegoG> baixei direto do site e instalei
<DiegoG> agora to instalando a nvidia-current pelo apt-get
<x_root> hm.. talvez funcione..
<DiegoG> reboot e ja volto pra falar
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-26
<Elfon_> Rudolf: opa
<Hudsonkem> boa notche pessoal.
<Elfon_> boa
<astroo-> ola
<Hudsonkem> :3
<Hudsonkem> como vc's estão?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<Hudsonkem> to legal.
<Rudolf> Elfon_: haiL!
<Guest8993> por fvor alguem poderia me ajudar com o badram sou leigo com linux
<Rudolf> Guest8993: badram?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Guest8993> setores defeituosos da memoria ram
<Rudolf> Guest8993: pode trocar o pente
<Guest8993> eu sei
<Rudolf> Guest8993: tem salvação não
<Rudolf> Guest8993: então, como o astroo- disse. Coloque sua dúvida champs!
<Guest8993> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/Como-isolar-setores-defeituosos-da-RAM
<Guest8993> eu vi isso ai e achei que me ajudaria
<Guest8993> to sem dinheiro pra compra ram nova
<Rudolf> 2008
<Guest8993> nao funciona mais?
<Guest8993> www.hardware.com.br/artigos/modulos-defeituosos/
<CyL> Guest8993: Pq vc acha que sua ram está defeituosa?
<Guest8993> estou tomando tela azul no windows e gostaria de usar o linux se isso funcionase
<Guest8993> ja fiz testes e acusou defeito
<Rudolf> Guest8993: quantos?
<CyL> Guest8993: quais testes?
<Guest8993> o teste do propio windows e mtest
<Rudolf> Guest8993: para começar, utilize o mentest86+
<Guest8993> ok
<Rudolf> Guest8993: mas pelo que li
<Rudolf> Guest8993: esse badram é experimental
<Rudolf> Guest8993: e seu desenvolvimento parado no tempo
<Rudolf> Guest8993: em algum lugar entre 2008 e 2011
<Rudolf> Guest8993: por cima
<Rudolf> Guest8993: então
<Rudolf> Guest8993: más notícias
<Guest8993> obrigado pela ajuda
<Elfon_> Rudolf: sobre o ssd. com funciona a instalação? coloco a / no ssd e a /home no hd? precisa de uma partição /boot?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: ssd é um disco
<Rudolf> Elfon_: só usar não?
<Rudolf> Guest8993: mas passa o memtest86+
<Rudolf> Guest8993: verifica quantos "badram" existem
<Rudolf> Guest8993: e testa a opção no grub
<CyL> Guest8993: vale mesmo à pena usar o memtes86+
<Elfon_> Rudolf: sim...mas nunca instalei e nem sei se precisaria de algo especial. Se for só  a parada do trim e mais facil
<Rudolf> Guest8993: algo como: GRUB_BADRAM="0x7DDF0000,0xffffc000"
<Guest8993> ok mas sou bem leigo mesmo
<Rudolf> Guest8993: é, não é trabalho para "leigão"
<Guest8993> vou pesquizar mais  informacões sobre o grub
<Guest8993> lido com windows desde 2002
<Guest8993> e nunca usei linux
<Guest8993> vou começar agora
<Guest8993> cansei de windows
<Elfon_> drogas não levam a nada..hahaha
<Rudolf> Guest22229: mas badram tem muito milagre não viu
<Rudolf> Guest22229: mudar para linux é legal
<Rudolf> Guest22229: mas não mude só por causa deste seu problema
<Rudolf> Guest22229: recomendo www.guiafoca.org para uma boa leitura
<DiegoG> moçada estou com uma (mais uma na verdade) dificuldade no meu ubuntu 15.04.
<DiegoG> quando tento reiniciar ao invés de fazer isso a tela fica com uns coloridos meio estranho
<DiegoG> e ao invés de desligar ele volta para o login novamente
<DiegoG> até tirei umas fotos com o cel. pq isso é difícil de explicar
<z010011-x> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<z010011-x> como faço um tecnocolor td5130v2 rotear a net do meu laptop?
<z010011-x> pego net de um hotpost
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<z010011-x> blz
<barna> z010011-x, o q é um tecnocolor td5130v2?
<z010011-x> barna, é aqueles moldem roteador da oivelox
<z010011-x> http://www.speedtouch.com.br/td5130/aqvtd5130/manuais/Configura%C3%A7%C3%A3o_PPPoE_TD5130_Oi_GVT.pdf
<barna> z010011-x, eu num sei como q faz nesse roteador, mas nos outros vc habilita o dhcp e o wifi, no ubuntu vc cria uma nova rede cabeada, vai na aba configurações ipv4 > metodo >  compartilhar com outros computadores.
<barna> coloca um cabo do seu comp pro roteador.
<barna> ixi, agora fiquei na duvida se tem a habilitar ou desabilitar o dhcp
<z010011-x> eu fazia assim e dava certo
<z010011-x> mas agora aparece a tela da oi de config
<z010011-x> Nada ver
<z010011-x> se entro com o celular p exemplo no google vai p a tela http://192.168.1.1/wizardoi/
<barna> z010011-x, desabilita o dhcp do modem e reinia ele pra ver o q acontece
<z010011-x> vamu ve, rs
<z010011-x> barna; valeu msm havia esquecido do dhcp sem palavras;)
<z010011-x> deu certo
<barna> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> galera, to apanhando aki com permissões de arquivos, preciso q novos arquivos dentro de uma partição sejam criados com permissão de escrita a outros usuarios.
<barna> deu umask 111 na pasta onde ta montado, OK, no terminal se eu crio novo arquivo ele fica rw-rw-rw- mas se um programa cria o arquivo ou crio no nautilus fica rw-rw-r--
<barna> alguma ideia?
<Elfon> Bom dia a todos! Hoje é sexta-feira!!!!!!
<csharkx> Bom dia pessoal :D alguem poderia me ajudar com um captive portal ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<csharkx> tudo bem mirqui ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus , e tú :)?
<csharkx> mirqui: estou de boa :) ... cara será que vc pode me ajudar ?
<mirqui> fala , se der , te ajudo
<csharkx> mirqui: estou com duvida na montagem de um captive portal ... saca do que eu to falando ?
<mirqui> ahaha nem de perto , sou novo no linux , procura um user mais avançado
<mirqui> tem o elfon
<mirqui> o hggdh
<csharkx> captive portal é tipo quando vc vai no starbucks e acessa o ponte de acesso aberto
<csharkx> o acesso a internet so acontece quando vc se loga no portal
<csharkx> que abre quando vc acessa o browser
<csharkx> *ponto
<mirqui> sim , mas não entendo disso cara :(
<csharkx> mirqui: mas ja valeu por falar cmg
<csharkx> :D
<mirqui> ahaha de nada por nada , mas tenta esses caras que eu te disse
<csharkx> mirqui: tentar como ? mandar private ? ou apenas mencionar eles aqui ?
<mirqui> private não sei , mas chama eles no chat geral
<mirqui> elfon , da um help ?
<mirqui> hggdh , um help ?
<csharkx> parece até que ta invocando hauhauah
<mirqui> ahaha velho , são os caras que sempre me ajudam e ajudam os outros
<mirqui> os outros users não sei se estão só logados
<csharkx> mirqui: saquei ... tem tempo que eu n entro nesses canais
<mirqui> mas numca aparecem
<mirqui> eu venho bastante
<mirqui> o que vc quer é tipo um mansdic da vida?
<mirqui> mandic
<mirqui> para saber se o wifi é liberado?
<csharkx> n sei ahhaah
<csharkx> o que seria o mandic ?
<mirqui> um programa para saber se o wifi é liberado e se logar nele
<csharkx> mirqui: é importante que eu implemente isso ... sem usar um terceiro
<csharkx> mirqui: eu sei que posso fazer usando so iptables ...
<mirqui> haaa , mas então é isso?
<csharkx> mirqui: haha saca de iptables ?
<mirqui> ahaha não
<mirqui> mas o que vc quer é hackear o starbucks?
<csharkx> mirqui: tipo isso ...
<mirqui> ahaha mas tbm não entendo nada disso tbm , mas te digo uma coisa
<csharkx> mirqui: estou criando uma rede falsa e quero forcar a pessoa a baixar algo para ter acesso a internt
<mirqui> se te pegarem é multa e vai pegar uns meses de xilindro(cadeia ) :)
<mirqui> isso é botnet ou midleinmen , e isso é contra a lei
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar
<mirqui> até
<csharkx> ahahah
<csharkx> eu sei que é contra lei, mas estou trabalhando em uma solucao para isto :D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<wanderson> ola boa tarde instalei o linux ubunto na minha maquina mas nao estar funcionando o wifi 14.10
<mirqui> vc configurou direito , ou escolheu na hora de nstalar sem internet?
<wanderson> instalei com internet via cabo
<mirqui> ele pedio senha?
<mirqui> pediu
<wanderson> nao
<mirqui> então pode estar ai o erro
<mirqui> ele pede tua senha de wifi
<mirqui> clica em editar conexões , ai acho que da certo
<mirqui> ai vc põe as configurações
<H1N1> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<farf> Olá tudo bem com vocês?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<farf> eu estou bem, bom estou precisando de um ajudinha aqui com meu Ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<farf> Bom meu mouse está meio bugado, tipo as vezes to movendo ele, e ele começa a ir pros lados rapido e sozinho, e fica como se tivesse clicando nas coisas, mesmo que eu não tenho clicado, ai tem hora que ele abre um monte de janela e deixa lento ou se não sai da janela do software que estou usando, e é assim, e isso vem me atrapalhando um pouco
<farf> e vale ressaltar que no WIndows ele tá pegando normal
<astroo-> farf  ve o privado
<farf> opa
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-27
<MATEUS> BOA NOITE INSTALEI O UBUNTU VIA WUBI POREM NÃO ESTA INICIANDO
<MATEUS> ESTA APRESENTANDO PROBLEMAS NO ARQUIVO wubildr.mbr
<MATEUS> AO INICIAR O COMPUTADOR
<astroo-> ola e usa letra minuscuka
<MATEUS> ok
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<MATEUS> boa noite instalei o ubuntu via wubi porem não esta iniciando
<MATEUS> esta apresentando problemas no arquivo wubildr.mbr
<MATEUS> alguem pode me ajudar
<MATEUS> ?
<omelete> ultima versão do ubuntu ñ suporta wubi
<omelete> tem q pegar uma antiga 2014
<vibewill> ola
<vibewill> alguem sabe qual versao do wine consigu rodar jogos online
<vibewill> pq wine ainda nao esta 100% com directx
<vibewill> entao esta dando muitas falhas em alguns jogos
<MATEUS> onde eu baixo essa versão sabe?
<vibewill> eu rodo jogos no crossover
<vibewill> mais ainda nao roda todos os jogos
<astroo-> ola
<vibewill> ola
<vibewill> to tentando roda perfect world  a 1 ano e nada
<vibewill> ate entra no jogo mais da um report bug
<astroo-> e ter paciencia para a possivel cura
<vibewill> deveria ter uma seginda opcao fora wine
<vibewill> a unica coisa que falata linux e rodar os jogos
<vibewill> pq axo deficil os desevolvedores criar versoes para linux
<vibewill> seria mais facil o wine ter maior compatibilidade
<vibewill> com directx
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PAM> ola galera tudo bem
<PAM> sou usuario linux há um tempo, mas como sou conservador, não costumo atualizar o meu desktop sempre
<KurtKraut> PAM, eu atualizo todos os dias :D
<KurtKraut> PAM, E meu servidor pessoal idem.
<PAM> gostaria de saber qual distribuição utilizar, no ambiente de trabalho, para que tenha o minimo de dificuldade em instalar programas imporessoras
<PAM> trabalho digo utilizar basicamente no escritorio
<PAM> uso debian 5, mas estou com problemas de drives de impressoras novas
<KurtKraut> PAM, Use o Ubuntu 15.04.
<PAM> lts
<PAM> ok
<PAM> e esse @Warez-Android SCR-Screen-Recorder-Pro-root-0.21.7.apk
<PAM> desculpe
<PAM> esse The MX4 Ubuntu Edition
<PAM> estou namorando este celular, mas é importado, e agora com ubuntu vai ficar show
<PAM> Meizu mx4
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Douglas_> Bom dia, trabalho com ferramentas de desenvolvimento gráfico e ferramentas de programação, quando utilizo a ferramente gráfico para o meu trabalho na versão Ubuntu 15.04 ele  com uns tempos, nem todas as vezes isso dar, mas em alguns momentos ele da pau no ubuntu, o ubuntu fica totalmente travado e sempre tenho que desligar a força, a mesma coisa ocorre na ferramenta de programação, e uma coisa também, ocorreu a mesma coi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<farf> Olá novamente,  bom eu instalei o meu Ubuntu através de um software que eu baixei pela internet no Windows, acontece que nele falava quando de espaço era pra usar algo do tipo, só que eu pensei que era só pra instalação, tipo pra ver se instalava mais coisas caso tivesse mais espaço, então eu optei por colocar 5GB, só que eu pensei então que mesmo com esses 5GBs, eu conseguiria usar a partição que tem 25GB livres ainda de boa, porém hoje perceb
<farf> o, que parece que ele só ta usando os 5GBS mesmo, quando eu tento baixar alguma coisa principalmente atualizar o sistema operacional, dá erro dizendo que o espaço tá cheio, sendo que tem 25gb de espaço livre no disco ainda, ai então gostaria de saber, como faço pra aumentar o espaço do sistema operacional, sem que eu precise formatar ele novamente, grato desde já!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jarvis> boa noite
<Guest69044> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-28
<Rudolf> noite
<astroo-> ciao
<Rudolf> astroo-: curtir a noite de sábado?
<astroo-> aqui...
<Augusto> Boa noite pessoal....
<Augusto> gostaria de uma ajuda de vcs
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Augusto> faz uma semana que estou com o Ubuntu, nunca usei qualquer Linux e sei que terei vairos problemas e dúvidas sobre compatibilidade, mas estou gostando muito do sistema
<grunhart> Qualquer coisa, estamos aqui. :S
<Augusto> porém com o Windows eu utilizava um programa no qual eu conseguia assistir os filmes direto da rede, com o linux, não achei nada no google que pudesse me ajudar
<Augusto> alguém de vcs fazem isso?
<Augusto> na rede que eu falo é junto com a Smartv
<grunhart> É possível sim, só que você não foi muito específico...
<Augusto> antes eu usava o programa Samsung PC Share para compartilhar filmes/séries com a TV
<Augusto> hoje com o Ubuntu não sei como fazer
<leandroneni> olá
<astroo-> ola
<leandroneni> vc aqui tbm astroo
<leandroneni> hehehehe
<astroo-> sou "mafioso"   piada...
<DiegoG> moçada alguém pode me dar um help com problema de monitor do note ficar colorido ao enviar comando de reiniciar?
<astroo-> a esta hora nao deve ser facil ajuda
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kazin> como assim colorido
<DiegoG> é bem dificil explicar até tirei umas foto com o cel
<DiegoG> quando aparece aqueles .... com o dizer ubuntu
<kazin> sei, o splash screen roxo "ubuntu"
<DiegoG> na tela do note começa a aparecer umas linhas coloridas e umas cores diferente
<kazin> vc não quer que apareça? é isso?
<kazin> só no reboot ou sempre?
<DiegoG> só no reboot
<DiegoG> shutdown não faz isso
<kazin> deixa eu pesquisar aqui
<DiegoG> sudo ou não msm coisa
<DiegoG> se quiser te envio as foto que tirei, pq é meio bizarro msm
<kazin> não importa rodar no sudo, é algum problema de config que fica persistente no reboot, ou de firmware/driver.
<kazin> precisa ir eliminando prováveis causas... ai como diz sherlock... o que sobrar, mesmo que improvável, deve ser a verdade hahaha
<DiegoG> tem algum log que grava neste momento que posso usar?
<kazin> qual marca e modelo do notebook?
<DiegoG> dell xps l502x
<DiegoG> parece que isso começou quando tentei instalar o driver na nvidia pelo apt-get, mas msm removendo o driver e voltando pro nouveau não deu certo.
<DiegoG> notei que aparentemente ele nem faz o reboot, pq não mostra a logo da dell da BIOS
<kazin> achei algo interessante a respeito de note dell
<kazin> com linhas coloridas no boot
<kazin> tem várias possíveis soluções de gente mais experiente que eu
<kazin> * DiegoG (98fae83c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.152.250.232.60) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<kazin> <DiegoG> moçada alguém pode me dar um help com problema de monitor do note ficar colorido ao enviar comando de reiniciar?
<kazin> <astroo-> a esta hora nao deve ser facil ajuda
<kazin> <astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kazin> * Ricardo__ saiu (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<kazin> <kazin> como assim colorido
<kazin> * renebarbosa saiu (Remote host closed the connection)
<kazin> <DiegoG> é bem dificil explicar até tirei umas foto com o cel
<kazin> <DiegoG> quando aparece aqueles .... com o dizer ubuntu
<kazin> <kazin> sei, o splash screen roxo "ubuntu"
<kazin> <DiegoG> na tela do note começa a aparecer umas linhas coloridas e umas cores diferente
<kazin> <kazin> vc não quer que apareça? é isso?
<kazin> <kazin> só no reboot ou sempre?
<kazin> <DiegoG> só no reboot
<kazin> ops, sorry[
<kazin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477668
<kazin> dá uma olhada no que o pessoal está comentando ali
<DiegoG> é linhas verticais coloridas descreve bem
<DiegoG> vou ler
<DiegoG> rsrsrs
<kazin> tem alguns parametros que vc pode mudar no GRUB pra evitar isso
<kazin> mas se ele não está reiniciando
<kazin> houston, we have a problem.
<kazin> ele fica travado?
<kazin> Pq se ele reinicia e volta a funcionar vc não deve estar fazendo um reboot normal, e sim um fastboot
<kazin> que só mata e e faz o reload do OS
<kazin> sem reiniciar a maquina mesmo
<DiegoG> eu to usando a opção de reboot do próprio ubuntu da parte grafica
<DiegoG> e tb o comando reboot
<kazin> tenta um sudo shutdown -r now
<kazin> isso é reboot MESMO
<kazin> eu já estou de saída, boa sorte pra ti!
<kazin> abraço e boa noite
<kazin> .help
<DiegoG> esse funfa
<DiegoG> vlws pela força
<DiegoG> abraço
<kazin> então, acho que esse da grafica deve ser um fastboot
<kazin> talvez voce possa mudar em algum lugar o comando que a GUI chama
<kazin> em vez de dar um fastboot dar o reboot completo
<kazin> atenderia a sua expectativa de reboot e não daria o problema com o video
<kazin> sem ter que começar a se debruçar sobre kernel, firmware, drive, etc hehehe
<kazin> bom, boa sorte! boa noite!
<DiegoG> vlw msm
<DiegoG> idem pra c
<DiegoG> :D
<kazin> ;)
<DiegoG> deu certo :)
<DiegoG> pena que ele saiu, rsrsrs
<Elfon_> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lff39> Bom dia Ajuda do Adm, quero colocar ubuntu no meu tablet 7p, samsung p1000l tem como o que devo fazer???
<lff39> quero colocar ubuntu no meu tablet samsung p1000l
<lff39> colocar ubuntu
<lff39> tablet7
<lff39> samsung p100l
<lff39> tem como instalar
<lff39> alguém sabe???
<lff39> boa tarde, tem alguém tc???
<lff39> será que podem me ajudar???
<lff39> alguém...
<lff39> alo...
<lff39> oooooi,alguém
<lff39> ajuda...
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<lff39> alguém me ajuda é só uma informação
<Guest32341> Boa tarde mudei do win 7 para o ubuntu 14.04lts mas na sua intalação por estar sem internet não foi traduzido o que eu faço pois sou novo no linux?
<z010011-x> boa tarde
<Daekdroom> Guest32341, System Settings (no menu ao lado do relógio) -> Language Support (ou algo com nome parecido, deve ser o 6º ícone do painel de configurações, se for igual ao meu)
<Daekdroom> De qualquer forma, o Ubuntu vem com o suporte ao português por padrão no DVD de instalação, acho...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Bruno_> Boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza:)
<Bruno_> Estou com um 'invalid magic number ubuntu alloc magic is broken' na tela, ao fazer boot via usb
<Bruno_> tive problemas com esse pc quando comprei, era win 8 foi pra win 7 ): agora ele não aceita nada, nem o ubuntu
<mirqui> xii , não entendo disso
<mirqui> formata ele
<mirqui> deixa zero
<CyL> Bruno_: Tem colar o log do erro nnum pastebin?
<Bruno_> Deixei a partição zerada já, mas nem assim, imagino que seja alguma incompatibilidade com UEFI/Legacy
<mirqui> ele não tendo nada do windows . não vai te dar dor de cabeça
<mirqui> mas se ele não tem sistema operacional , não vai ter uefi
<mirqui> haa , pode restar resquicio na bios
<mirqui> mas se ele não tem mais o windows
<Bruno_> a formatação que fiz, foi pela instalação do win
<Bruno_> porém agora, acionei um cmd aqui e estou fazendo via format forçado
<Bruno_> isso resetaria esses resquicios?
<mirqui> não entendo que vc está fazendo , veja bem
<mirqui> se vc formatou o windows , ele não existe mais
<mirqui> e como vc está acessando um comando
<mirqui> se não tem mais nada a ser acessado ?
<Bruno_> ah sim, me expressei mal
<Bruno_> ele foi formatado pelo cd de boot do win, com esse mesmo cd, eu consigo acessar um cmd
<mirqui> então põe um cd do linux
<mirqui> ubuntu , mint ou outro qualquer e vê no que dá
<mirqui> faz a instalação padrão
<mirqui> põe o dvd no drive , da boot , que ele faz o resto
<CyL> Bruno_: E então, será que ainda quer tentar colocar o log onine para que possamos tentar analisar o que está acontecendo?
<mirqui> olha isto bruno
<mirqui> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/windows-xp/1634-instale-windows-e-linux-no-mesmo-pc-sem-dificuldades.htm
<mirqui> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dual-boot-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu-12-10-uefi/
<mirqui> e ai fala sobre as novas bios
<mirqui> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Conhecimento-Livre/Problemas-Novas-Bios-UEFI
<mirqui> e ai tem como desabilitar o boot uefi
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<Guest22229> Some shit is going on
<Guest22229> I am cyl, I just identified as it
<mirqui> ahahah shit ?
<CyL> mirqui: Canal errado
<mirqui> ahaha vc que sabe :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Bruno_> mirqui, os links que mandou realmente me ajudaram aqui
<Bruno_> muito obrigado :D
<Carom> Boa noite! Amigos, POR FAVOR ... ...  Não consigo de forma alguma conectar meu celular SONY Z2 ao ubuntu 14.04 ...    (E infelizmente o ubuntu tb NAO reconhece o meu HD externo !!! )  Por favor, alguem tem alguma dica do que eu possa fazer ???   MUITO OBRIGADO !
<astroo-> Carom  ola
<Carom> OLA
<Carom> Boa noite! Amigos, POR FAVOR ... ...  Não consigo de forma alguma conectar meu celular SONY Z2 ao ubuntu 14.04 ...    (E infelizmente o ubuntu tb NAO reconhece o meu HD externo !!! )  Por favor, alguem tem alguma dica do que eu possa fazer ???   MUITO OBRIGADO !
<CyL> Carom: Pode explicar melhor o que quer dizer por "conectar"?
<Carom> Entao, eu plugo o Sony Z2 com o cabo USB mas NADA acontece no Ubuntu ! Nao reconhece o cel. !
<Carom> O cel Carrega e inclusive diz na barra de notificacao dele "conectado ao PC"   mas nao aparece no ubuntu
<CyL> Carom: num terminal digite 'sudo mount' e cole o resultado em um pastebin, depois coloque o link aqui
<Carom> como colo no pastebin/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,
<CyL> Carom: não era pra colar aqui
<CyL> Carom: podia ter perguntado primeiro
<Carom> desculpe
<CyL> Carom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CyL> use esse site
<Carom> desculpe  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790307/
<CyL> Carom: O celular está conectado neste momento?
<Carom> nao, vou conectar e faço de novo, ok ?
<CyL> Carom: por favor
<Carom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790315/
<CyL> Carom: 'sudo dmesg | tail'
<Carom> so isso irá resolver ?
<CyL> Carom: Provavelmente não, pq?
<CyL> Carom: Queria que fizesse isso e postasse o link
<Carom> Espero que me entenda, mas "gosto"  de saber o "tutorial inteiro" pra evitar fazer besteira no meio. ...
<Carom> As vezes falta internet no meio ou algo do genero...
<CyL> Carom: Nãp tem tutorial, não sei qual a causa do seu problema e estou investigando para encontrar
<Carom> vi um tutorial  Gigantesco no google e nao quis fazer...
<Carom> ok. 1 segundo por favor, vou fazer
<CyL> Carom: Como disse, não tem tutorial, estou tentando guiá-lo na solução do seu problema, passo a passo
<Carom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790367/
<CyL> Carom: Vc por acaso desconectou o disco?
<CyL> Carom: Digo, o celular?
<Carom> meu deus...  sim, sabe pq...    pq fui testar tb o HD externo que nao reconhecia !!!!    esse sudo mount aparentemente RESOLVEU o problema do HD externo !!! muito obrigado!  vou fazer com ele conectado  1 seg
<CyL> Carom: Esse sudo mount não faz nada, apenas lista as unidades montadas, acho que o problema pode tá sendo uma certa impaciência na hora de colocar os dispositivos
<Carom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790391/
<Carom> lembro-me que o HD externo aparecia mas NAO permitia copiar nem apagar Nada! Agora está ok
<Carom> e nao fiz nada...
<CyL> Carom: Aparentemente ele detectou o dispositivo corretamente
<Carom> Bom, os problemas eram HD externo e Celular Sony.    HD está ok (nao sei pq mas está, nao estava.)   o Cel está na mesma
<Carom> cel ainda nao aparece no computador
<CyL> Carom: O último que vc ligou foi o celular?
<Carom> sim
<CyL> Carom: com ele ligado, qual o resultado do 'sudo mount'?
<Carom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790424/
<CyL> Carom: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Carom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11790442/
<CyL> Carom: é, realmente o ubuntu não está reconhecendo o celular, mas pode ser uma configuração do próprio celular
<Carom> Hm
<Carom> 1 min por favor
<Carom> nao saia dai :)    vou fazer 1 teste aqui
<Carom> 1 min    : )
<Carom> CyL: Por favor
<Carom> poderia me dar outra ajuda :))    Seguinte, meu CARTAO DE MEMORIA do celular não permite ser alterado no ubuntu
<Carom> nao posso apagar nem copiar nada dele !
<Carom> Ele está conectado com o adaptador SD
<Carom> Quando plugo o cel o ubuntu reconhece a memoria interna e o cartao de memoria tudo funciona ok. Mas quando conecto so o cartao de memoria nada posso fazer, apenas ver o que tem nele
<Carom> CyL: por favor, vc teria alguma ideia do que fazer ?
<CyL> Carom: Acho que isso deve ser alguma confiuração do celular... alguns celulares são configurados para se apresentarem como um dispositíco de mídia ao computador, ao invés de um dispositivo de armazenamento externo
<Carom> Ok, mas vc captou que me refiro ao cartao de memoria PURO ?
<CyL> Carom: Cara, o que é um cartão de memória puro? É um cartão de memória que tenha passado por um ritual de purificação?
<Carom> O cartao de memoria conectado ao computador nao me permite fazer nada nele, apenas visualizar o que tem nele
<Carom> hehehehe     desculpe
<Carom> É que ja tentei o Nautilus e o GParted e nenhum deles funcionou
<Carom> POR EXEMPLO, nao consigo Formatar nenhum cartao de memoria !
<Carom> Nada de cartao de memoria funciona aqui...   so funciona pendrive e celulares
<CyL> Carom: Por acaso vc está usando um adaptador de microSD para SD card?
<Carom> sim
<Carom> esta tudo liberado (sem trava)
<CyL> Carom: Vc está se referindo à trava do adaptador?
<Carom> sim
<CyL> Carom: Só por desencargo de consciência, coloque ela na posição desbloqueada e prenda ela com um pedaço de fita adesiva
<Carom> ok
<Carom> Nao eh o caso...  ate pq o adaptador eh novo, o botao eh duro ate
<Carom> feito
<Carom> nenhuma novidade
<Carom> ...
<astroo-> tenta de meia a meia hora a pergunta
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest79757> Boa tarde.
<Guest79757> Alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida em relação ao iSCSI ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-28
<subzeros> alguem aqui entende de amazon?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * Saulo Back - off (tempo: 4h 26m e 19s)
<Powerless> como eu removo proxy do meu ubuntu?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<castro> ola pessoal estou com um problema para atualiza o meu kernel
<AllanLinux> do tipo...?
<castro> preciso atualiza
<castro> mas n atualiza
<AllanLinux> certo. mas aparece algum erro?
<castro> n so que quando dou o uname -r continuao antigo
<castro> e que estou estudando e preciso configurar o iptables
<AllanLinux> Já deu reboot?
<castro> ai quando eu dou modprobe iptable_nat ele da o erro dekernel
<castro> ja man
<AllanLinux> mas poe o erro ai pra nois ver
<castro> blx
<castro> modprobe: FATAL: Module iptable_nat not found  //Esse e o erro, os cara falou que e o kernel
<AllanLinux> hummm
<AllanLinux> que linux eh o seu?
<castro> ubuntu server 14
<AllanLinux> estranho dar esse erro
<castro> ele deixa esse erro quando eu executo o comando modprobe iptable_nat
<AllanLinux> vc atualizou o ubuntu mas nao sobe a versao atualizada?
<AllanLinux> tentou dar um: # sudo update-grub
<AllanLinux> e depois um reboot?
<castro> nao
<castro> vou ver aqui
<AllanLinux> tenta ai
<castro> sudo: update-grub: command not found
<artur_mallmann> vc reiniciou o computados?
<artur_mallmann> uname mostra a versao do kernel que esta rodando
<castro> reiniciei
<artur_mallmann> apareceu como opcao de boot a versao que ele instalou?
<castro> root@vps575984c6065cc:~# uname -r
<castro> 2.6.32-042stab116.1
<artur_mallmann> da um $ ls /boot     , e ve se a versao nova esta lá
<AllanLinux> por isso pedi para ele executar o update-grub, pq ele diz q atualizou mas continua com a versao antiga
<artur_mallmann> se estiver roda # update-grub
<artur_mallmann> estranho
<castro> root@vps575984c6065cc:~# ls /boot
<castro> System.map-4.6.3-040603-generic  config-4.6.3-040603-generic
<castro> abi-4.6.3-040603-generic         vmlinuz-4.6.3-040603-generic
<artur_mallmann> o kernel está aí! nao faz sentido Oo
<AllanLinux> ue... no uname diz 2.6.32 mas na pasta boot mostra outra coisa
<castro> o negocio e mete fogo rsrsrrs
<artur_mallmann> kkkkk, pois eh
<AllanLinux> update-grub2 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<AllanLinux> roda esse comando
<castro> -bash: update-grub2: command not found
<artur_mallmann> cara, ele talvez esteja com uma particao boot que nao monta
<artur_mallmann> vc tem uma particao boot separada?
<AllanLinux> nao é possivel, mas pelo menos o grub deveria retornar algo
<castro> man eu paguei essa vps ela veio assim
<AllanLinux> ahhhhhh.... vps
<artur_mallmann> da um # grub-install /dev/seuhd
<artur_mallmann> depois um upgrade, vale tentar
<artur_mallmann> ao menos que vc use lvm
<artur_mallmann> ai nao recomendo tentar nada mesmo
<artur_mallmann> melhor ler sobre antes
<AllanLinux> problema q ele usa vps artur... as vezes esses sistemas sao meio capados
<artur_mallmann> bom, tenho trabalho pela frente
<artur_mallmann> flw
<AllanLinux> abs
<castro> flw vlw
<AllanLinux> castro, vps eh de onde
<castro> weblink
<LeandroLuiz> o kernel foi atualizado?
<castro> foi
<castro> so q n roda o novo
<AllanLinux> Eu entraria em contato com suporte deles
<LeandroLuiz> só que tem um negocio
<LeandroLuiz> esse kernel ai
<LeandroLuiz> 2.6.32-042stab116.1
<castro> blz vou fazer isso
<LeandroLuiz> é do openvz
<AllanLinux> por isso, vps eh meio capado... nao dá pra fazer mta coisa
<castro> ata
<castro> eu paguei pq achei que ia ser melhor
<LeandroLuiz> geralmente
<LeandroLuiz> não se mexe em kernel de vps
<LeandroLuiz> OpenVZ
<LeandroLuiz> pois a imagem é customizada
<LeandroLuiz> sugiro ler https://openvz.org/Introduction_to_virtualization
<castro> Tipo eu tenho que fazer um trabalho de honeypot ai instalei a honeypot e fui configurar a iptable ai deu esse erro
<LeandroLuiz> se precisa de um kernel mais novo
<LeandroLuiz> deve solicitar ao suporte
<LeandroLuiz> se precisa de módulos de kernel que não estão presentes
<LeandroLuiz> também
<AllanLinux> Sugiro comprar na Digital Ocean
<LeandroLuiz> por a imagem ser customizada, alguns módulos podem ter sido removidos
<AllanLinux> Lá eles usam KVM
<castro> acho que vou instalar na VM
<LeandroLuiz> castro: a Amazon oferece 12 meses gratuitos
<LeandroLuiz> pode tentar la também
<LeandroLuiz> AWS
<castro> Obrigado pessoal
<castro> vou dar uma olhada nos dois
<AllanLinux> =)
<hggdh> (1) kernel 2.6.x não é usado no Ubuntu faz tempo; (2) 4.6.3 *ainda* não está no Ubuntu; (3) se esta é uma instancia de VM, ela é podre.
<LeandroLuiz> podre pq?
<LeandroLuiz> o kernel 2.6.x pode receber backports
<LeandroLuiz> normalmente
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: isto supondo que seja baseado no Ubuntu. Para RedHat, CentOS, está bom
<LeandroLuiz> hggdh: é CentOS
<LeandroLuiz> no caso do cidadão ai
<hggdh> pois...
<castro> Outra duvida Tutorial de shell script tem algum bom pq os q eu achei so deixou duvidas
<castro> Vou nessa vlw mais tarde to ai pra fazer mais perguntas rsrsrs
<aedigital> quando eu vi ele falando  de kernel 2.6
<aedigital> desisti de falar qualquer coisa
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: um dos problemas que vejo em cloud é que alguns provedores modificam as imagens ao ponto de serem erradas
<hggdh> digital Ocean ainda faz isto (melhorou um pouco, no entanto)
<hggdh> Azzure começou com imagens modificadas, mas acho que agora (pelo menos em relação ao Ubuntu) usa as imagens padrões
<hggdh> brb
<Elfon> hggdh: opa
<Elfon> hggdh: desculpa perguntar mais uma vez...tu trabalha em q mesmo?
<hggdh> hum. Rápido demais para mim.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> até que enfim achei um programa P2P que realmente ainda funcione
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-29
<castro> Alguem tem tutorial de shell?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<castro> ok
<artur_mallmann> cara na wiki pédia tem um bom manual
<artur_mallmann> eu geralmente mato a duvida na hora :P
<artur_mallmann> *wikibooks, este para ser mais exato: https://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Shell_scripting
<artur_mallmann> vish, tem nada mais, sei lá entao kkkk
<castro> vlw dinovo artur
<castro> vou dar uma olhada
<skydragom> no livro esse comando era pro pc n responder a ping iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP  mas ele continua respondendo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> Bom dia. Faz um tempo que não faço dual boot, ai esqueci, entao deixa eu perguntar.
<Dead_Thinker> Tenho um PC com um SSD (HD a) e um HDD (HD b), instalei o Ubuntu no "HD a", e pretendo fazer dual boot, a dúvida é, se instalar Windows depois, tem como recuperar o grub pra deixar os 2 SOs rodando?
<Dead_Thinker> Obrigado.
<aedigital> Dead_Thinker,  ter tem
<aedigital> isto pode te ajudar bastante nisto: www.supergrubdisk.org
<aedigital> e para facilitar mais ainda tem o grub-customizer
<aedigital> que voce podera instalar e usar apos conseguir entrar no ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> aedigital: hum, vou salvar aqui pra ver mais tarde, vlw cara
<aedigital> k
<William-pt-BR> Boa tarde galera do mundo linux!!
<xGrind> tarde
<William-pt-BR> Alguém aí já usou a ferramenta chamada apt-build??
<Guest67578> oi
<fantasma_w> ola
<William-pt-BR> Comecei a usar linux a pouco tempo... ando cheio de dúvidas...
<fantasma_w> qual a sua duvida
<William-pt-BR> Alguém aí sabe onde encontro algum manual ou coisa do tipo??
<kanazuchi> www.learnbsd.com
<kanazuchi> ou .org
<kanazuchi> nao alembro
<William-pt-BR> Em português???
<fantasma_w> vai no google e procure pelo e-book terminal
<William-pt-BR> Valeu mano!!
<fantasma_w> so tome cuidado na hora de for usa seu terminal , senao vc quebra  o sistema
<fantasma_w> so tome cuidado na hora de for usa seu terminal , senao vc quebra  o sistema
<William-pt-BR> Eu já quebrei uma vez... mas agora estou um pouco mais treinado. Li muita coisa. Já entendo um pouco de ubuntu.
<kanazuchi> como todo mundo aqui :3
<fantasma_w> muito  bem
<nanga> William-pt-BR, Mas "veje" bem, doutor... Entender de Ubuntu todo mundo entende, o bagulho é tudo pronto e faz tudo sozinho... :*
<William-pt-BR> Na verdade eu uso xubuntu. É mais leve
<fantasma_w> a coisas que ele nao faz sozinho....
<William-pt-BR> Mesmo assim foi difícil pra caramba no começo.
<fantasma_w> a muitas coisas que ele nao faz so ....  tipo que  mexe com banco de dados   como eu ,
<fantasma_w> tenho  36 anos  , e eu manipulo terminal desde meus  12anos .... e muita coisa mudou de la pra ca
<nanga> William-pt-BR, Dotor, difícil era na época do Slackware com kernel 2.0.6, instalado via 3 floppies e baixado por dial-up.
<William-pt-BR> Imagino brother!!
<kanazuchi> fantasma_w banco de dados nao eh sistema operacional
 * nanga acabou de lembrar do trimilque suicida que o Hugo Cisneiros deu uma vez (o candango que escreveu o "The Linux Manual")... Hehe
<fantasma_w> nao e sistema ... mas a questao que vc tem que preparar tudo para rrodar perfeitamente
<nanga> fantasma_w, O negócio é rodar VACUUM; num DB em produção com um quilhão de registros e 280GB de tamanho como forma de vingança ao cliente chato e maléfico S2
<fantasma_w> sou programador em python , e php java script css3 e html5 ,, e pra preparar todo o sistema exige  conhecimento em terminal
<William-pt-BR> Meu único problema com ubuntu é que não consigo reproduzir vídeos de alta resolução... no mais é de boa!
<fantasma_w> william instale os plug ,ai vc consegui rodar
<nanga> William-pt-BR, Video tearing? Se sua placa for aquelas Intel HD Graphics, esquece, hehe
<William-pt-BR> instalei o restricted extras... não é o suficiente?
<kanazuchi> fantasma_w eu programo em tudo isso ai e uso windows
<kanazuchi> :/
<fantasma_w> meu  notebook é inteiro da intell  , e roda videos em HD  , e full qualidade sem problemas
<kanazuchi> nem precisava de terminal
<kanazuchi> mentira, nao mexo com nada de frontend, nem gosto
<fantasma_w> veja  ,  o editor de video linux  ,, exige a transferencia de plug
<kanazuchi> o mencoder?
<William-pt-BR> nanga, não é não
<William-pt-BR> o que é mencoder??
<kanazuchi> William-pt-BR to zuando, parei
<kanazuchi> nanga meu i3 da pra estourar pipoca quando rodo video nele :/
<fantasma_w> o vlc ,,tem  muitas funções
<fantasma_w> na vdd  , ele é  o melhor  hj no mecado pra rodar videos
<fantasma_w> mas a questao e saber cong ele pra todos os tipos de videos
<fantasma_w> so abrir o programa e ir em  complementos e extençoes
<nanga> Mas o i3 dependendo da geração e do cooler esquenta um monte mesmo, kanazuchi
<nanga> William-pt-BR, mencoder é um encoder de vídeo dos mesmos caras que fizeram o mplayer
<nanga> William-pt-BR, Que hoje, em 2016, usar o mplayer é igual achar que o 147 é uma maravilha da engenharia
<LeandroLuiz> o Hugo Cisneiros não é Eitch?
<kanazuchi> nanga tirei o buntu, coloquei o fedora nao esquentou mais
<kanazuchi> tirei o fedora, coloquei o current
<kanazuchi> nao esquentou
<William-pt-BR> eu tenho dual boot de xubuntu com calculate linux, o calculate não tem problemas com vídeos HD... roda de boa, mas é baseado em gentoo... aí é complicado.
<kanazuchi> tirei o current coloquei o debian 8
<kanazuchi> quebro
<fantasma_w> eu ja uso o mint ,,,  acho melhor ...
<nanga> LeandroLuiz, yep
<kanazuchi> tirei o debian 8
<kanazuchi> coloquei de volta o fedora 23
<kanazuchi> vai ficar ele mesmo ate minha preguiça de atualizar pro 24 passar
<LeandroLuiz> atualizeo o f23 pro 24
<William-pt-BR> entendi nanga
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz me obrigue
<kanazuchi> nao sou obrigada a nada
<LeandroLuiz> calma beee
<William-pt-BR> Calma aê galera...
<fantasma_w> entendam , pra rodar videos em alta resolucao ,,,  depende de acelerdora , e monitor que suporte tamanha qualidade
<fantasma_w> nao adinata ter os melhores editores de video , e nao ter  uma maquina boa ...
<LeandroLuiz> então quer dizer que meu Pentium 133 não roda youtube ?
<fantasma_w> da  mesma forma eu ter o novo doom , e nao ter uma aceleradora GTX
<kanazuchi> fantasma_w no fedora foi :/ sem mexer em nada, no windows tambem roda
<fantasma_w> videos de youtube , roda sim ,  por que la sao videos em forma .web .mp4 .ogg
<LeandroLuiz> roda xvideos?
<fantasma_w> kkkkkk
<fantasma_w> xvideos e  porno ..... querido
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz parei de ver o RHSummit, o tiozao q ta falando eh dilissa
<kanazuchi> tirou minha atenção
<kanazuchi> :/
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: to vendo ainda
<fantasma_w> querido  , vc  precisa atualizar   o seu browser  pra poder rodar tudo
<kanazuchi> eu to ouvindo soh
<kanazuchi> kkkk
<kanazuchi> ele falando de cloud
<LeandroLuiz> é o Paul Comier
<LeandroLuiz> Cormier
<kanazuchi> uhummm
<LeandroLuiz> tb to só ouvindo
<kanazuchi> mais conhecido como tiozao dilissa
<kanazuchi> <3
<LeandroLuiz> nanga: a Intel Graphics funfa bem com linux
<LeandroLuiz> sem probelmas
<LeandroLuiz> problemas
<LeandroLuiz> preconceito dotor
<LeandroLuiz> qualé
<LeandroLuiz> só pq vc tem uma placa blaster ultra master
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz no ubuntu 12.04 e 14.04 nao rodou bem no meu note nao mano
<kanazuchi> seriao
<kanazuchi> principalmente rodando youtube com o firefoca
<LeandroLuiz> meu note é a HD3000
<William-pt-BR> Vou sair aqui minha gente... falou aí!!!
<kanazuchi> eh o note que minha mae usa
<LeandroLuiz> no Mint funcionava perfeitamente
<LeandroLuiz> o que não funciona?
<LeandroLuiz> youtube ficava como?
<kanazuchi> nao curto deixa freebsd nele que da mais tampo quando quebra
<fantasma_w> por que  o mint ja instala tudo  pra vc ....
<kanazuchi> esquentava demais e começava travar
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: ah
<kanazuchi> foi aberto um bug no 12.04
<kanazuchi> disseram que resolveu no 14.04
<LeandroLuiz> nunca tive esses problemas
<kanazuchi> mas nao
<LeandroLuiz> em nenhuma distro
<LeandroLuiz> esquentar esquenta mesmo
<kanazuchi> eu tive :/
<LeandroLuiz> não tanto mas equenta
<LeandroLuiz> esquenta
<LeandroLuiz> tanto no chrome quanto firefox
<kanazuchi> foi o unico problema que ue tive envolvendo hardware e buntu
<LeandroLuiz> sobe uns 10 graus
<LeandroLuiz> dependendo do tempo
<LeandroLuiz> mas só isso
<kanazuchi> nao mano
<kanazuchi> subia muito mesmo
<kanazuchi> o i3 miou rodando video no buntu
<LeandroLuiz> e seu cooler tava funcionando? se não me engano existia um bug que o cooler não funcionava em notebooks, algo relacionado a ACPI
<LeandroLuiz> o cooler ficava paradão
<kanazuchi> dai achei que fosse algum problema no hardware e instalei outrs so's
<LeandroLuiz> aí fritava
<kanazuchi> pra ver
<LeandroLuiz> ACPI cara
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz nao me arrasa nao viado
<LeandroLuiz> seu cooler não ligava
<kanazuchi> foi a primeira coisa que olhei carai
<LeandroLuiz> e fritava
<LeandroLuiz> heuaheuaea
<LeandroLuiz> duvido
<kanazuchi> se o cooler tava rodando
<kanazuchi> ouhaouAHOUHAOUAhuOHAOHAH
<LeandroLuiz> se foi na epoca do flash então
<LeandroLuiz> youtube com flash
<LeandroLuiz> aí já era
<LeandroLuiz> sem cooler
<LeandroLuiz> frita na hora
<LeandroLuiz> ehuaehuaheuahuea
<LeandroLuiz> aeeeee
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> boa tarde
<fantasma_w> ola  boa tarde paulo
<William-pt-BR> Alguém aí já usou o apt-build??
<hggdh> William-pt-BR: não. Também não vejo muita necessidade
<William-pt-BR> Você acha que não faz diferença??
<hggdh> francamente, neste caso é melhor usar gentoo, que já está todo preparado para isto. Mas até o gentoo agora tem coisas pre-montadas
<William-pt-BR> hggdh, eu estou usando o calculate linux que é baseada em gentoo, usei o emerge algumas vezes, mas é meio complicado...
<William-pt-BR> Eu não encontrei muita coisa em português sobre o gentoo não... deve ter algum site, algum blog que eu ainda não encontrei...
<nanga> Virge, William-pt-BR
<nanga> Usar gentoo é gostar de escovar bit
<William-pt-BR> E aí nanga...
<William-pt-BR> Mas esta distribuição que eu falei é muito boa...
<William-pt-BR> Já vem no jeito.
<nanga> Mas usa modelo de Rolling Release, é uma merda quando você quer um ambiente estável
<nanga> Hoje é quarta, tá OK
<nanga> amanhã é quinta, atualizou, quebra tudo ou algumas coisas
<nanga> Enche o saco, hehe
<hggdh> nanga: linguagem, por favor
<nanga> hggdh, Roger
<hggdh> William-pt-BR: a única função do apt-build é montar pacotes mais otimizados ao teu hardware. Atualmente, isto não significa muito em termos de ganho
<nanga> William-pt-BR, Tem gente que gosta de modelo de release assim... Não é o meu caso. Mas, se a distro servir para sua necessidade e principalmente se você gostar de usá-la, aí sim
<kanazuchi> nanga usa python
<nanga> kanazuchi, crendeuspai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<NoRm4nD> HI !!
<NoRm4nD> Não esto mais ban que legal !! :D
<fantasma_w> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> oa
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> ola  meu amigo
<fantasma_w> ja nos flamos e  muito
<astroo-> pois
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> boa
<PauloHNev> achei uma coisa muito estranha na loja de aplicativos do ubuntu 16.04
<PauloHNev> 2 Programas que usam o nome clamtk
<fantasma_w> o que ,,,
<fantasma_w> sim , mas   qual  o problema ?
<PauloHNev> é que instalei os 2 e são iguais
<PauloHNev> kkk
<fantasma_w> hum
<PauloHNev> não muda nada
<fantasma_w> isso   e vdd ... so muda  o nome .
<PauloHNev> nem o nome
<hggdh> PauloHNev: qual o nome dos pacotes?
<PauloHNev> clamTK
<hggdh> PauloHNev: este é um dos pacotes. Qual o outro?
<PauloHNev> isso que falei que tá estranho, os 2
<hggdh> PauloHNev: soa mais como se um é update do outro
<PauloHNev> não é
<PauloHNev> mesma versão
<hggdh> PauloHNev: como foram eles instalados? Que comandos?
<hggdh> por que só vejo um no 16.04
<PauloHNev> aqui aparece 2
<PauloHNev> pela loja
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> um é o front-end, outro é o plugin para o Nautilus
<PauloHNev> assim, então ta
<PauloHNev> valeu
<hggdh> os nomes reais dos pacotes são: clamtk, e clamtk-nautilues
<hggdh> *nautilus
<hggdh> um 'dpkg -l clamtk\*' deve mostrar os dois
<hggdh> desculpe-me, clamtk-gnome
<PauloHNev> é mesmo
<PauloHNev> era isso
<PauloHNev> eu vejo isso e fico procurando até achar uma resposta, meio doido
<PauloHNev> kkk
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<brondwoo> opa! boa tarde pessoal!
<aedigital> buenas
<brondwoo> Alguém manja como faço pra desabilitar o ajuste de nivel do microfone em aplicações???? O Hangouts muda minha configuração de nivel o tempo todo.
<MRX> oi
<MRX> ola
<d70> boa tarde
<hggdh> brondwoo: não sei se é possível ainda. O hangout antigo permitia o controle de som, o novo não mais.
<MRX> boa tarde
<MRX> alguem repsonde
<d70> alguem usa ZFS ?
<nanga> d70, Dotor, eu uso. Mas no Linux eu não recomendo ZFS não
<nanga> d70, Se quiser ser feliz com o ZFS use o FreeBSD, se quiser ser corajoso, use o OpenIndiana
<d70> nanga, na vdd, to com uma maq com nas4free , e não sei se coloco em raid ou zfs
<nanga> d70, O NAS4Free é ruim. Use o NexentaStor CE (Community Edition) ou o FreeNAS
<d70> nanga, minha maq, é mto velhinha
<d70> n suporta o FreeNAS
<d70> n conheço o NexentaStor
<nanga> d70, Se ela não tiver memória ECC, fuja do ZFS. ZFS em máquina sem memória ECC == danger
<d70> hum...
<nanga> d70, www.nexentastor.com
<nanga> d70, http://jrs-s.net/2015/02/03/will-zfs-and-non-ecc-ram-kill-your-data/
<d70> nanga, thx, vou tentar o RAID  aqui, ainda bem noob,
<d70> pensei no ZFS pq to cansado de particionar HDs e etc, como maq velha, sem um da problema...
<hggdh> d70: bem, zfs é agora o recomendado para LXC (containers)
<d70> LXC? n conhecia, vi aqui. bom, o objetivo é só ser NAS p/ casa mesmo, salvar midia, etc...
<nanga> d70, ZFS em memória ECC é arriscado, hehe... E no Linux ele não é tão bom como no FreeBSD. Por exemplo, no Linux você não tem como usar ACLs no ZFS.
<nanga> d70, No meu caso eu uso muito ACLs, então o Linux não serve
<hggdh> nanga: em Linux zfs set acltype=posixacl; veja também zfs set aclinherit
<nanga> hggdh, Teste, não vai funcionar, hehe
<hggdh> nanga: de qualquer forma, ECC infelizmente não é comum em desktop/laptop. Eu, pessoalmente, gostaria muito que meus laptops tivessem ECC
<nanga> hggdh, Indeed, mas é bom avisar aos marinheiros de primeira viagem, hehe... Depois vai que o cara vem aqui e fala que o pool dele corrompeu ;)
<hggdh> nanga: de qualquer forma, deveria funcionar (set acltype=posix). Talvez tenhas tambem xattrs=sa? Nem todas as plataformas suportam sa
<Elfon> hggdh: em distros como o ubuntu e mint é possível configurar a ferramente de update pra não pedir senha?
<Elfon> boa tarde
<hggdh> Elfon: normalmente não pede, a menos que (por exxemplo) o kernel esteja a ser atualizado
<fantasma_w> nao sei como o ubuntu estar agora  ,,, mas  o mint   pra tudo pede senha .
<Elfon> hggdh: ok...eu queria saber se tinha uma forma de não pedir senha somente para atualizações...pra instalação de pacotes ta tranquilo
<aedigital> acho que da configurando sudo
<fantasma_w> so ir na pasta de atualizacao , e  mudar as permissoes ,  usando o comando chmod -R 777  ( nome da pasta) , depois  sempre no apdate , ele nao vai pedir   senha . mas s que isso nao e aconselhavel
<fantasma_w> um dos motivos que linux  naopega virus e aprova de hacker  , sao as pastas por ter permissao . uma vez mudando as permissao, vc estar dando permissao a qualquer pessoa o acesso.
<Elfon> fantasma_w: entendo...mas como trata-se somente de atualização...penso ser desnecessário...porque ações como instalação de pacotes e configuração de repositórios ainda continuam protegidas
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi vexter ¬¬
<vexter> =x
<Elfon> pq algumas distros isso é possível como OpenSuse, mandriva e derivados
<vexter> boa tarde
<vexter> como eu faço para deixar meu computador a prova de hackers?
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz :*
<fantasma_w> o kernell e o mesmo  .. todos   deriva  do mesmo
<kanazuchi> desliga ele vexter
<d70> rs
<kanazuchi> ninguem pode impedir os verdadeiros raques
<fantasma_w> e se retirar a   senha , entao sera retirado senha ate mesmo de acesso a pastas
<kanazuchi> raquers
<vexter> só que eu nao posso
<vexter> deixar ele desligado
<vexter> é o meu servidor de musica
<fantasma_w> o que vc precisa entender  , e que ,  mudando a permissao  , vc estara   dando acesso total a   qualquer pessoa
<vexter> nao tem como deixar ele a prova de hackers ligado?
<kanazuchi> meu servidor de nudes ta com 320 dias de uptime
<kanazuchi> :D
<vexter> nossaaaaaaaaa
<vexter> sem nenhum hacker invadir voce?
<LeandroLuiz> o kanazuchi adora que invadam ele
<vexter> voce usa algum linux especial?
<fantasma_w> isso  ,  por que hacekr  nao se interessa  por essas   coisas
<LeandroLuiz> fantasma_w: vc é raquer?
<fantasma_w> nos estamos mais   interessados   a  attack de telefonia
<vexter> fantasma_w vai ficar sem telefone hj?
<fantasma_w> eu nao uso telefone  , nem  celular
<LeandroLuiz> como é attack de telefonia?
<vexter> nao eu digo
<vexter> as operadoras
<vexter> vao ficar fora do ar
<vexter> por causa desses ataques hackers?
<LeandroLuiz> fantasma_w: vc é do anonimos?
<kanazuchi> vexter eu nao uso linux :/
<fantasma_w> nao ,, quem faz  isso , sao muleques   que descobre como entrar em   um servidor de telefonia
<kanazuchi> fantasma_w mano, ce devia salvar os logs disso e ler daqui uns 5 anos kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fantasma_w> meu interesse e  rastrear conversas , e pessoas
<vexter> entendi
<vexter> entao voce vai espionar
<vexter> pelo telefone
<vexter> as pessoas
<kanazuchi> fantasma_w eu namoro e nesse momento to conversando com 3 ursinhos pra pegar eles
<fantasma_w> mas toda as vezes   que eu faço  ,  em poucos  segundos  o serviço e bloqueado
<kanazuchi> rastreia eu :)
<kanazuchi> e vende a informação pro meu namorado
<kanazuchi> ce vai ganha dinheiros
<fantasma_w> ver a   conversa ...
<vexter> poutz
<vexter> entendi
<vexter> =/
<fantasma_w> nao tem   como escultas .... escutar so com quebra de sigilo , que as operadoras fazem , por ordem juducial
<vexter> escultas
<fantasma_w> o maximo que eu faço e ver , ler , as conversas  por whats   e zap zap
<vexter> seria tipo oque?
<kanazuchi> entao, eh por whats mesmo
<fantasma_w> exemplo  , eu estava   , ou melhor  , execultei  um crack ,   numero da  minha   mulher ,  por que estava desconfiado  ,,  dai eu pude ver toda   a conversa  dela por zap zap
<kanazuchi> loga eu :)
<kanazuchi> gente, vo sair no fantarrrtico
<vexter> nussa fantasma_w
<kanazuchi> homem eh morto por causa de conversa auditada pelo zapzap
<vexter> eu nao sabia
<vexter> que dava para monitorar assim
<vexter> fantasma_w tem como voce ver um numero pra mim?
<vexter> eu posso pagar
<fantasma_w> seria  melhor  vc  aprender   a   fazer  isso
<vexter> nao eu nao tenho essa capacidade
<vexter> se eu te passar um numero voce tenta ver pra mim?
<fantasma_w> e  nao pagar ...  por que   na   vdd  ,   nem  um que faz   serviço de pentest  , vai querer fazer isso  pra  vc
<fantasma_w> vc fala que   nao tem   essa  capacidade  kkk  cara  ,   eu ensinei  um  muleque de  16 anos  , essa  coisas , e  sabe   que  ele fez semana   passa ????
<vexter> nao imagino
<kanazuchi> ele pediu pra mae dele deixar ele ir no fliperama?
<fantasma_w> ele derrubou a internet de   todos  aquina cidade ,,, e eu fiquei sem net  ,,, e eu tive que   ir na casa  dele ,   pra terminal   a execusao   do terminal dele
<vexter> hauhauhuhUHAUAHUAHUhuahuhuahuHUAAU
<vexter> nossaaaa fantasma_w
<kanazuchi> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vexter> caraio veio
<kanazuchi> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> heuaheauehauea
<kanazuchi> é o soul mano
<vexter> isso deve ter causado
<kanazuchi> certeza
<vexter> um problemao ai fantasma_w
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: certeza também
<LeandroLuiz> pescaria danada essa ai
<kanazuchi> OUAHOUhuoHUOAHUOhaoHOAUHOUhaouHOAUHOHa
<LeandroLuiz> pegou nois tudo
<vexter> fantasma_w voce pode me passar o contato?
<LeandroLuiz> hUEHAEUAHEUA
<fantasma_w> cara  ,  os carros   de via-cabo e   de rede de internet   ficaram doidos   na cidade
<kanazuchi> MANO
<vexter> fantasma_w
<kanazuchi> NAO CONSIGO PARAR DE RIR CARAI
<kanazuchi> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vexter> fantasma_w tipo
<kanazuchi> que merda
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: tb não
<LeandroLuiz> ehauehuaheuhau
<kanazuchi> ouahohaohuaouahouaohaouhaouhaouaouhoauhao
<LeandroLuiz> meu chefe vai pirar
<kanazuchi> oauhouahouaouahouhaohaoa
<vexter> fantasma_w eu posso derrubar pelo poste direto?
<kanazuchi> ta todo mundo olhando pra mim
<LeandroLuiz> derrubar o poste? é fácil vexter
<kanazuchi> que merda
<kanazuchi> aouHAOHOaouAOUOAUA
<LeandroLuiz> mete um carronele
<fantasma_w> mas so quando o muleque aqui parou a   execusao dos   comandos  no terminal , que a net voltou
<vexter> LeandroLuiz nao com o poder da mente
<vexter> fantasma_w saquei
<LeandroLuiz> HEAUEAU
<vexter> fantasma_w me passa o contato da biqueira
<vexter> fantasma_w fazendo o favor
<vexter> desse dai
<vexter> eu nunca vi vei
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: olha o cara lá perguntando o bristot do vaporizador
<LeandroLuiz> HEUAHEUHAUEHAUEHUAHEUHAUEA
<LeandroLuiz> olha la vexter
<LeandroLuiz> HEUAHEUHAU
<fantasma_w> e  eu fiquei  sem net tambem .....   e  tudo  isso por que eu ensinei   ele a   fazer  essa  coisas ...
<vexter> fantasma_w so me ajuda a rastrear
<fantasma_w> o sistema   que  o muleque usa ... bungtraq  .....
<vexter> um telefone apenas
<kanazuchi> fantasma_w vc fez meu dia mais feliz
<kanazuchi> quer ser meu amigo
<kanazuchi> oauHOAUHOUhauoHOAUHOUahuoHUOAHOUAhoUHA
<fantasma_w> vexter  , pra  mim te ajudar e teria  que  estar   na sua   rede  , e  o numero , que vc quer que eu entre , teria   que estar  usando a mesma rede que eu ,,  sinal wifi
<fantasma_w> pra  mim  poder   invadir a   rede sinal wifi , e   capturar , os pacotes   do celular  da  vitima e   depois   o resto eu ia fzer
<LeandroLuiz> ensina pra nós essa mágica ai
<fantasma_w> qual sistema   vc  usa
<LeandroLuiz> uso windows xp
<LeandroLuiz> dá pra fazer?
<fantasma_w> nao
<fantasma_w> sem chance
<LeandroLuiz> po
<LeandroLuiz> mas qual que dá?
<fantasma_w> cmd  do windows  nao aceita   comandos  shell
<LeandroLuiz> mim fala qual da
<LeandroLuiz> que eu estalo
<vexter> tipo aqueles de festa junina?
<fantasma_w> eu uso mint  , mas meu mint   estar   preparado para attack ... e ensinar como preparar e  foda ...
<LeandroLuiz> mim encina
<LeandroLuiz> que eu pago
<fantasma_w> entao seria   melhor  ,  ja pegar  um sistema 80% preparado
<fantasma_w> como  o bungtraq 2
<LeandroLuiz> bungtraq 2?
<fantasma_w> iso
<fantasma_w> ele ja   vem   com  os   programas   de pentest
<LeandroLuiz> mas onde pego ele?
<LeandroLuiz> é o sistema?
<LeandroLuiz> ou so programa?
<fantasma_w> vai  no site   oficiall  dele
<nanga> Virge
<fantasma_w> e so baixar
<nanga> Fui ao banheiro por 20 minutos, quando volto há um "estoro" de buffer
<nanga> :~
<Elfon> caraca...nunca tinha usado o mint com cinnamon...instalei numa vm e fiquei surpreso...fino fino
<fantasma_w> o  mint   e considerado  o mehor   sistema  linux  ,   pela  facilidade   e desempenho  , e  por ele ser  100% aberto ,  pra vc   fazer  o que quiser  ,
<rodrigopaiva> fica show em qualquer OS
<fantasma_w> ou seja  ,  desmonta-lo  , auterar   o sistema todo  , e ate mesmo  incluir packtes do kali nele
<rodrigopaiva> só não tem um ciclo de vida ainda bem definido
<fantasma_w> o meu  mint  , recebe   update   do mint rosa  , e   do kali 2
<fantasma_w> nao isso   nao tem  mesmo , e   nuca tera
<Elfon> fantasma_w: o cinnamon tem aproveitado umas idéias legais...como applets e algumas coisas pra baixar on line como no kde
<log_null> boa tarde, jente
<fantasma_w> vdd  elfon
<log_null> queria faser um curso de hacker
<fantasma_w> tente  fazer  um curso de TI
<log_null> Alguém me indica um bom ?
<log_null> tem algum bom que seja bom pra estudar hacks ?
<fantasma_w> vc precisa entender  o que é links  , e   pra que server .. e depois  ,  estudar , a manipulacao dos mesmos  , e depis   estudar , intranet e segurança de rede , e so depois   vc entra na parte de terminal em intranet
<hggdh> log_null: não aqui.
<fantasma_w> nao existe   curso de hacker ....   oq ue sao hacer ????  sao profissionais em TI  , ,,, entao ai que vem a maldade .
<log_null> as vezes da medo porque eles hackeiam cartao de credito
<aedigital> meo, que deja vu
<hggdh> sigh
<log_null> da pra fazser o que quiser
<fantasma_w> ou ele trab com apens pentest   e TI  , serviço de banco em banco de dados  ,  servidores bancarios  , ou ele vai para a  parte de invasao
<kanazuchi> tem curso de raquer sim
<hggdh> gente, de volta ao tópico, por favor.
<aedigital> parece que ja vi esta conversa a  15 anos atras
<aedigital> :^
<kanazuchi> no coruja.org tem ate curso de anonimos
<hggdh> kanazuchi: basta
<kanazuchi> que eu fiz?
<hggdh> vamos voltar ao tópico
<kanazuchi> eu nunca falo nada, quando falo me criticam, corror
<kanazuchi> vo soh ler as conversas daqui pra frente
<hggdh> ok
<log_null> fantasma_w: é uma das coisas que gosto no TI é essa infinita possibildiade de pratica. E no linux da pra fazer tudo. Por isso que gosto dele.
<log_null> fantasma_w: esse negocio de usar so o pendrive, é muito irado.
<log_null> fantasma_w: tem um cara no trabalho que conserta os sistemas que so anda com um pendrive que faz tudo.
<nova3d-macmini01> galera to tendo que montar um lubuntu server aqui, vcs tem alguma coisa que eu possa ver para me ajudar ?
<nova3d-macmini01> queria montar um RAID tem
<nova3d-macmini01> =D
<fantasma_w> mas que   vc quer  montar  ???  qual seria  a sua finalidade ???
<log_null> o raid pode ajudar ou atrapalhar?
<kanazuchi> raid sempre ajuda log_null
<kanazuchi> raid mata baratas
<d70> nova3d-macmini01, to usando o OMV , que feito em cima do Debian, e  o nas4free (q é feito em cima do freebsd)
<F0K3R> kkkk
<Elfon> só uma coisa...pra instalar o java no mint só pelo ppa ou na mão?
<hggdh> Elfon: Oracle Java?
<log_null> Elfon: os dois.
<Elfon> sim
<log_null> Elfon: Eu usava os ppa pra baixar e instalar o java. Mais ja usei os download manual também.
<Elfon> uma m**da a oracle não permitir que alguma distro tenha instalado
<log_null> deveria deixar. Os celular vem tudo com java e nem da treta nenhuma
<hggdh> <shrug/> é o que dá usar Java. Eu, pessoalmente, aconselho baixar o .tgz directo da Oracle, and instala-lo sob, digamos, /opt
<log_null> tava afim de fazer uma distro tambem
<log_null> baseada no ubuntu
<log_null> vou ver comofas
<F0K3R> Para qual finalidade log_null ?
<log_null> F0K3R: pra games
<gadi_> log_null  posso te ajudar ?
<gadi_> log_null aprendi um pouco de bash script no xterminal
<log_null> gadi_: se isso puder juntar os jogos, pode ser sim
<gadi_> log_null  como que nóis vai chamar ela ?
<log_null> gadi_: poderia ser Gubuntu
<log_null> gadi_: Gamer Ubuntu
<log_null> ia ter os jogo tudo de windows e dos emuladores
<log_null> e ja ia colocar steam
<log_null> ficaria massa
<gadi_> log_null demoro!!
<LeandroLuiz> log_null: mas já tem SteamOS
<log_null> LeandroLuiz: vc destruiu o meu sonho.
<hggdh> não por que eu quero destruir ainda mais o sonho... mas a Canonical provavelmente teria problemas com o nome "gubuntu"
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> boa noite
<fantasma_w> ola
<PauloHNev> Uma pergunta meio besta, bem acho que vcs vão pensar isso, é possível invadir os computadores e celular da minha casa só usando o meu ip público
<PauloHNev> já fiz essa pergunta em outros lugares e não tive uma resposta
<fantasma_w> nao e bem assim
<PauloHNev> que fosse de esclarecer
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> PauloHNev: tudo depende do router/firewall entre tua rede caseira e o mundo
<PauloHNev> acho que meu roteador não tem firewall
<PauloHNev> não aparece nas configuração dele
<astroo-> ve no site da marca
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<NoRm4nD> boa tarda a dos um butuzeiros !
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: huh. Em Portugues, por favor ;-)
<NoRm4nD> teclado estava desconfigurado !!
<hggdh> heh
<NoRm4nD> na verdade ele está velho mesmo e ai tem que apertar com muita força para sair algumas letras
<kanazuchi> gente, o hggdh fez uma piada
<kanazuchi> saiu ate sol aqui agora
<kanazuchi> <3
<kanazuchi> hggdh++
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<subzer0s> kanazuchi @@
<PsychoBoB> oie
<PsychoBoB> pq cs tao banindo meus amigos?
<log_null> O será que a canonical pretende fazer quando acabarem as letras?
<log_null> Ubuntu Zero Zebra ta vindo aí
<rafael> log_null: recomeça
<log_null> D:
<log_null> Ubuntu Armored Armadillo , LOL
<log_null> * Rock X feelings *
<subzer0s> log_null @@
<subzer0s> log_null eae bixa
<log_null> subzer0s: mano, não fala comigo assim. Vc perdeu a moral desde o MK3.
<log_null> Negocinho de gelo pra cima não ta com nada. O esquema é arrancar cabeça. Ta ligado naum ?
<log_null> LOL
<log_null> Achei esse tal de Lakka. Muito daora. MUITO.
<gadi_> log_null  e o gubuntu está di pé né ?
<gadi_> log_null  ja fiz o logo e tudo mais..
<gadi_> log_null  quando acabar as letras, o canonical, irá criar mais letras.. duhhh
<log_null> gadi_: seria massa se usasse os numeros, fraga?
<log_null> 1butu
<gadi_> boaaa
<log_null> Mas serio, ouvi que ia acabar o lance de versao. Ia ficar uma pra sempre e so ia mudar as atualização
<rafael> deveriam lançar logo rolling release e pronto
<log_null> rolling release
<log_null> Foi o que eu falei
<kanazuchi> quando eu fizer meu so vou chama-lo de umbutao
<kanazuchi> vai ter proquisse na base
<kanazuchi> :3
<gadi_> fadfnasdfas
<log_null> kanazuchi: eu lembro que tinha um ubuntu ultimate edition. Vinha até com minha mãe nele
<log_null> tinha tudo.
<log_null> Mas não funcionava ocm o meu Word
<kanazuchi> log_null ja comi
<kanazuchi> quer dizer, instalei
<kanazuchi> :/
<gadi_> kanazuchi eu acho que vc nao acrescenta nada neste canal, porque você não vai embora e dê oportunidade a quem quer aprender
<kanazuchi> gadi_ :(
<log_null> Seria massa tambem se pudesse ter um umbuntu focado só no windoes
<log_null> sabe?
<log_null> tipo, fazer os programa dele funcionar no linux
<gadi_> kanazuchi estou bricando para instalar o sudo
<log_null> ia ser paulera
<gadi_> está dificil.
<kanazuchi> pra instalar o sudo eh facil po
<kanazuchi> sudo apt-get install sudo
<kanazuchi> :D
<gadi_> apt-get e aptitude não tem na minha versão.
<kanazuchi> :/
<gadi_> kanazuchi  diz que o comando nao existe.
<kanazuchi> que triste
<gadi_> vou formatar e fazer td denovo, acho que instalei errado
<gadi_> fui
<subzer0s> !kb kanazuchi
<PsychoBoB> gentem
<PsychoBoB> posso atualizar pro 16.04?
<PsychoBoB> to usando o 14.04
<PsychoBoB> me recomendam ?
<aedigital> eu nunca recomendo atualizar
<aedigital> mas
<aedigital> cada um cada um
<PsychoBoB> aedigital, pq nao?
<aedigital> quer dizer, to falando de uma atualizacao a partir do proprio sistema instalado
<PsychoBoB> pq?
<aedigital> porque ao longo da  vida, vi inumeras vezes este procedimento falhar com  as  outras  pessoas
<aedigital> depois, aguenta a choradeira
<PsychoBoB> mas eu não sou as outras pessoas
<PsychoBoB> sou eu
<aedigital> ja comecou a choradeira
<aedigital> :~
<aedigital> :P
<PsychoBoB> aedigital, onde? em qual linha?
<PsychoBoB> será que é difícil me dizer sem achismo SIM atualize, ou NÃO, não atualize.
<PsychoBoB> Ahhh pq eu já vi acontecer, bla bla bla.
<PsychoBoB> Se não eu estaria com o Ubuntu 08.04 aqui ainda.
<PsychoBoB> Instalando o preload para deixa-lo mais rápido.
<gadi_> é nóis na fita!
<lestaty> nós não podemos dar garantias... ele deu a opinião dele, que é a de não atualizar. Eu também não recomendo atualizar diretamente do próprio sistema, mas isso pode ser um achismo nosso
<PsychoBoB> lestaty, isso
<PsychoBoB> até que enfim um achista consciente
<PsychoBoB> lestaty, você me parece ser um cara interessante
<PsychoBoB> belo recatado e do lar
<PsychoBoB> confere?
<lestaty> não
<PsychoBoB> você é que tipo de homem?
<lestaty> esse tipo de assunto não é apropriado para o canal, vamos nos focar no assunto, que é sobre o ubuntu :)
<PsychoBoB> tudo bem posso criar um canal pra gente ter uma DR
<PsychoBoB> pode ser? voce entra no meu canal?
<lestaty> não, obrigado
<PsychoBoB> eu tentei ser simpatico
<PsychoBoB> todos estão de prova
<PsychoBoB> vou atualizar o ubuntu queira você sim ou nãoi
<lestaty> e eu estou sendo também.
<PsychoBoB> sim você é quase um Lord Lenister
<PsychoBoB> Primo dos lords Starks
<PsychoBoB> eu AMO meus primos quando vão lá em casa jogar videogame, só nos falta o video game
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: (1) actualização do 14.04 para o 16.04 será aberta quando o 16.04.1 sair (21 Julho);
<PsychoBoB> que tudo haniel
<PsychoBoB> hggdh,
<hggdh> (2) mantenha-se no tópico
<PsychoBoB> vou esperar
<PsychoBoB> 21 de julio
<PsychoBoB> pq tu escreve actualização
<PsychoBoB> tu é portugues?
<hggdh> por que quero, e por que algumas vezes caio no portugues castiço
<PsychoBoB> que legal hggdh você é um homem culto
<PsychoBoB> vou procurar o que é castiço
<PsychoBoB> me chamou atenção
<aedigital> hahaha
<hggdh> outro motivo é que tem a palavra "actual" em Ingles (que nada tem a ver com "atual" em Portugues. Mas a mente confunde
<PsychoBoB> nossa você além de culto é poliglota?
<PsychoBoB> um homem desses não fica muito tempo solteiro
<PsychoBoB> cas.ti.ço = (Diacronismo: antigo): diz-se de filho de português com portuguesa
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: mantenha-se no tópico. Segundo aviso.
<PsychoBoB> dia 21 de julio eu volto
<PsychoBoB> pra você me ensinar como eu atualizo hggdh
<PsychoBoB> tudo bem?
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<PsychoBoB> o que é isso?
<PsychoBoB> shrug?
<PsychoBoB> <shrug/>
<hggdh> gadi__: sudo é instalado por default no Ubuntu. Se não tens sudo, não tens Ubuntu.
<gadi__> vish
<gadi__> é isso que to vendo, acho que nao é ubuntu o meu
<gadi__> caramba
<aedigital> bb
<PsychoBoB> gadi__,
<PsychoBoB> sudo su
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Lye383r7> pessoal o sistema de raid via software nos ubuntu server 12.x  é bugado ?
<Lye383r7> pq aqui só passou depois que configurei cada hd manualmente....
<Lye383r7> depois fui criar o raid
<Lye383r7> pq pelo que me lembro teve uma vez que... em outro servidor eu ja fui direto na parte de raid via software e ja fiz tudo o que tinha de fazer depois é que fui fazer as partições
<Lye383r7> *boa noite
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ola
<Lye383r7> rsrsrrs tudo bem
<Lye383r7> outra.. é possivel instalar (de preferencia não manualmente) o firebird 2.1 no ubutun server 14 e adiante? pq eu tentei manualmente e nao consegui ter sucesso e via apt-get logicamente puxa a versao mais recente do firebird... ideias ?
<Lye383r7> *ubuntu
<fantasma_w> nunca   usei este firebirds
<Lye383r7> banco de dados....
<Lye383r7> =]
<lestaty> via apt-get ele instala a versão que está no repositório, outras versões imagino que seja apenas instalando manualmente
<lestaty> e também nunca usei firebird, uso mariadb
<fantasma_w> ai sim  eu uso maria DB
<Lye383r7> lestaty: entendo.... =/ é uma pena
<Lye383r7> eu particulamente nao uso nada... é na empresa... o programa só roda se for na porcaria do vovozao firebird
<Lye383r7> =]
<fantasma_w> kkk
<lestaty> quanto ao raid, não faço a menor idéia rs
<fantasma_w> sei
<fantasma_w> quando vc  começar a mexer de vdd com DB  , e montar  um server  online  ai vc vai entender
<Lye383r7> vai demorar fantasma_w ... o programa la da empresa é em delphi ... e só está homologado em firebird e no oracle.... e oracle a empresa nao vai querer pagar tao cedo
<Lye383r7> estou estudando php... dai estou começando a dar primeiro passos em mysql
<Lye383r7> mariadb é nosql?
<lestaty> maria e mysql são praticamente a mesma coisa
<fantasma_w> isso
<Lye383r7> alguem ai pra me ajudar com a informação do RAID pessoal?
<fantasma_w> eu  trab com criacao de pagina  , e uso php , javaS , html5 css  , e uso xampp , com mariaDB
<Lye383r7> odeio forum .. muita gente arrogante por la
<fantasma_w> vc vai entender   quando ja estiver formando seu DB
<lestaty> a única coisa que queria entender, não pode usar o ubuntu server 14? tem que ser o 12?
<fantasma_w> nada   haver , pode sim
<lestaty> eu sei fantasma, to perguntando pro Lye
<lestaty> ele disse que o problema é no ubuntu 12
<fantasma_w> mas eu uso o mint  , por ser melhor e mais completo ,, ainda mais  agora que foi  lançado  o mint sarah 18  , que ja e   eleito  o melhor ssitema do  mundo
<c31f4d0r> lestaty: eu uso o 12 pois ele ainda mantem nos repositorios dele o maldito firebird 2.1 ... versao antiga necessaria pra rodar os programas da empresa
<c31f4d0r> =/
<c31f4d0r> sou eu Lyebert
<fantasma_w> oi
<Lye383r7> tinha caido
<lestaty> ah entendi
<fantasma_w> ata
<fantasma_w> o cara   vai  no   canal  #_www
<fantasma_w> por que este canal e so pra falar de ubuntu
<Lye383r7> esse negocio de melhor sistema é bem relativo cara... pra mim o melhor sistema é o que vc melhor tira proveito.. nao o que os outros dizem.. pra mim o mint é pra moça... mas isso é minha opniaoo
<Lye383r7> =]
<Lye383r7> vai do que cada um procura
<Lye383r7> eu trabalho com debian / ubuntu server
<fantasma_w> e eu prefiro mint
<Lye383r7> mint pra mim é uma boneca....
<fantasma_w> tantas   pessoas  estao   saindo do ubuntu e  migrando para  mint
<Lye383r7> só tem rosto
<fantasma_w> e sera   pr que isso
<Lye383r7> a sim entendo
<Lye383r7> de fato ele ganhou mais popularidade
<fantasma_w> kkkk  cara  , vc   fala isso  por que   nao   cohece  o mint
<Lye383r7> fantasma_w:  eu o conheço desde a versao 4
<hggdh> gente. Isto é gosto. Cada um tem o seu.
<Lye383r7> usei bastante a versao 7 isadora
<fantasma_w> cara   o mint ta tao foda   , que eu uso repository do mint e do kali , isso  por que ele aceita
<lestaty> o fantasma é tipo o evangélico na porta da igreja católica
<lestaty> querendo converter
<Lye383r7> fantasma_w: é pq o kali é baseado em debian ....
<Lye383r7> srs uso linux a mais tempo do que vcs tem em vida nessa terra
<Lye383r7> rsrsrsrsrs
<Lye383r7> =]
<hggdh> lestaty: como disse, isto é gosto pessoal.
<Lye383r7> ja sou um senhor
<Lye383r7> pena eu nao saber metade do que vcs sabem
<Lye383r7> mas.. coisas da vida
<lestaty> sim, é gosto pessoal
<fantasma_w> kkk
<hggdh> fantasma_w: vamos respeitar as regras do canal, por favor.
<Lye383r7> fantasma_w: como eu dizia.. conheço o mint desde a versao 4
<Lye383r7> quando tinha compliz e soltava fogo pelo rabo e tudo
<Lye383r7> aquilo ganhou a "galera"
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> o canal é sobre Ubuntu.
<Lye383r7> mas é isso ai... tem que usar o que acha legal
<Lye383r7> eu uso kubuntu
<Lye383r7> atualmente no notebook
<fantasma_w> este canal e  de  ubuntu
<hggdh> kubuntu e ubuntu são válidos
<fantasma_w> por isso to falando   quer flar  de  outra   coisa  ,   vamos para  o canal
<fantasma_w> #_www
<Lye383r7> entendo
<Lye383r7> =]
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> entendem  ... ese canal e de ubunteiro
<Lye383r7> bom ... era isso
<Lye383r7> nao quis ser blasfemico
<Lye383r7> rsrsrsrsr
<Lye383r7> =]
<fantasma_w> eu tenho  ubuntu ultima versao  mas em maquina virtual
<Lye383r7> ultima versao dw todos os derivados do 16.xx ainda estao ruins
<Lye383r7> muita coisa a melhorar
<Lye383r7> mas acredito que no futuro sera perfeita
<Lye383r7> o meu é 14 lts
<Lye383r7> bem legal
<hggdh> Lye383r7: 14.04
<Lye383r7> isso
<Lye383r7> o bug que me incomoda é tipo.. to navegando dai vou fazer um upload de um arquivo... clico em procurar... dai abre a janela pra navegar pra escolher arquivo....
<Lye383r7> nesse momento o mouse nao funciona... nao importa quantas vezes em click nas pastas
<Lye383r7> so vai se for pelo teclado
<Lye383r7> acredito ser bug no dolphibug raid ubuntu server 12n
<Lye383r7> caralho
<Lye383r7> acabei colando texto da pergunta
<Lye383r7> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lye383r7> como eu dizia... acredito ser bug no dolphin
<hggdh> Lye383r7: linguagem, por favor
<Lye383r7> nao vi a galera que usa gnome reclamar
<Lye383r7> fantasma_w:  como vc configura seu ambiente? tudo na sua maquina ou usa maquinas virtuais pra programar ? tipo.. o banco em uma maquina.. servidor web em outra...
<Lye383r7> como c faz?
<Lye383r7> ubuntu da uma excelente estabilidade
<fantasma_w> eu nao uso   nada em maquina   vritual
<fantasma_w> so tenho maquina   virtual para apresentacao   de sistema
<fantasma_w> eu faço tudo   no sistema real
<Lye383r7> pow muito bacana
<fantasma_w> eu apresento sistema  linux  mint nas empressas
<fantasma_w> e dai   mostro os sistema s
<fantasma_w> mas em maquina virtual  , eu uso   na vdd  o bungtraq 2
<Lye383r7> esse nao conheço
<Lye383r7> qUERO testar depois o ubuntuBSD
<fantasma_w> esse sistema e de hacker
<Lye383r7> kernel bsd se nao me engano
<Lye383r7> é meio que redundante né... kkkk ja que o ubuntu em tese tb herdou um pouco o BSD
<Lye383r7> hmmm
<Lye383r7> entendo... OS de pentest
<Lye383r7> desses eu gostei deo parrot
<fantasma_w> hum
<fantasma_w> gostou
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-02
<feioso> alguem
<feioso> entende de android?
<fantasma_w> depende de que   ne
<fantasma_w> em que parte
<fantasma_w> kernell  deu pau
<fantasma_w> memoria externa ????
<fantasma_w> update do kernell
<feioso> fantasma_w fui atualizar
<feioso> a firm
<feioso> do cel
<feioso> ele ta travado
<feioso> em firmware update
<feioso> acho q matei o bixo
<felipe> Olá
<felipe> Alguém está ai?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<felipe> tudo bem?
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> cara   seu dele ser lilopop ,, cara lamneto mas este sistema esta dando erro mesmo sem chance
<fantasma_w> mas vc  pode instalar no seu pc  o sdk studio java
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<fantasma_w> dai vc abre o programa e conecta seu smartphone e por la vc faz os ajustis .... pelo menos no meu deu certo
<felipe> bem
<hggdh> feioso: uma frase completa por linha, por favor
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<feioso> reuniao
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<william1> Boa tarde galera do linux... Estou aqui de volta.
<william1> Tenho que agradecer às pessoas aqui do grupo que me deram umas dicas ...
<william1> Consegui resolver meu problema com o Ubuntu...
<merlim> qual foi a solução mano
<merlim> ?
<merlim> william1:
<ruffleS> Hello everyone!
<ruffleS> Como é que se troca tema, icones, etc? Tem tempo que eu não uso Ubuntu. Decidi reinstalar novamente hoje
<Celso> Boa tarde galera!!!!! Alguem do canal usa Xubuntu e descobriu como deixar o Menu do painel transparente?
<Celso> Descobri, valeu.
<skydragin> alguem sabe usar o comando cut
#ubuntu-br 2016-07-03
<broadband> Pessoal, eu tenho uma dúvida. A opção de instalar o ubuntu junto com outra OS tem o mesmo efeito se eu fizesse as partições manualmente?
<xGrind> broadband, sim
<xGrind> broadband, vai criar as partições automaticamente pra vc. criando uma pra swap e outra pra /
<broadband> é que o pessoal do canal do ubuntu em ingles disse que não é uma boa ficar fazendo dual boot
<broadband> que uma hora ou outra dá treta
<broadband> e o que vcs acham?
<xGrind> broadband, nada ver isso. o unico "problema" que pode dar, é você reinstalar o windows e sumir o grub. mas é só recuperar e está tudo certo
<xGrind> é melhor usar dual boot de linux com windows, do que ficar usando wine pra usar alguns programas especificos
<broadband> xGrind: temalgum problema nesses sistemas modernos que usam UEFI?
<xGrind> broadband, não tb. funciona normal
<broadband> quero dizer, alguma especificidade que eu preciso ter atenção?
<broadband> entao nem preciso por a bios em legacy mode?
<xGrind> broadband, procura pela internet como instalar o ubuntu. vai encontrar vários sites ensinando. o melhor jeito é manualmente, porque voce escolhe o tamanho das partiçoes e separa o /home do /
<xGrind> e não precisa usar legacy, o grub2 reconhece UEFI
<xGrind> grub2 é padrão do ubuntu
<broadband> eu não ia precisar de só / e /swap?
<broadband> ou /home também é uma boa de ter partição?
<xGrind> broadband, a pasta /home é onde ficam guardadas as configurações do usuário e / é onde fica o sistema
<xGrind> caso vc precise reinstalar o ubuntu ou instalar uma versão mais nova, você só formata a / e os arquivos que estão na /home são mantidos
<broadband> outra dúvida tb é quanto as partições, é vdd que o win so suporta 4 partições primárias?
<broadband> ou sistemas de uefi suportam mais?
<xGrind> broadband, http://pplware.sapo.pt/gadgets/hardware/qual-a-diferena-entre-mbr-e-gpt/
<xGrind> uefi usa o gpt. que suporta mais de 4 partições
<broadband> ótimo então
<broadband> que achas dessa tutorial aqui? https://lcomlinux.wordpress.com/2015/07/01/instalacao-dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu-14-04-em-uefi/
<broadband> outra pergunta que eu tenho é, como eu faço caso eu queria remover um dos sistemas pra fazer com que fique single boot?
<astroo> ola pessoal
<Luann> Oii boa noite
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<astroo> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rafael> Boa tarde
<rafael> Pergunta sobre upstream
<rafael> Alguém testou o stretch?
<aedigital> no
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e aedigital , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> mirqui,  opa
<aedigital> buenas
<aedigital> blz aqui
<aedigital> ja na correria do trabalho
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> opa , então tenha um bom dia :)
<aedigital> igualmente
<aedigital> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ricardobarbosams> boom dia
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> Boa tarde ... Para usar kde no ubuntu é melhor baixar o kubuntu direto ou uso uma iso normal do ubuntu com gnome e depois uso apt-get para instalar o kde ?
<LeandroLuiz> denisbr: acredito que tanto faz.. mas no caso do Ubuntu com Gnome não será possível remove-lo, pq o gnome cria dependencia com tudo e na hora de remover, vai remover tudo, vai quebrar o sistema
<denisbr> Entendi... Então o ideal seria já usar o kubuntu mesmo
<LeandroLuiz> se vc não quer manter o gnome, sim
<denisbr> Ele ainda é um projeto oficial mantido pela canonical ?
<LeandroLuiz> é melhor
<LeandroLuiz> é oficial
<LeandroLuiz> só não sei se é mantido pela canonical
<LeandroLuiz> denisbr: o xubuntu por exemplo é mantido pela comunidade mas é um flavor oficial
<denisbr> o que ser um flavor ?
<LeandroLuiz> é uma variante
<LeandroLuiz> ao pé da letra seria sabor
<denisbr> Humm..como um fork
<LeandroLuiz> é
<LeandroLuiz> por ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> o  unity vai voltar  ?
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma> ola   astroo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-29
<hggdh> Unity provavelmente continua como componente do Universe
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mwsd> Boa tarde, noite.
<mwsd> =P
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-07-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rapier> galera, saca soh essa: "A frincha anellus corrugado, vide oritimbó, ao senhorio, que sob status de lato ebriez, abstém da jurisprudência outorgada do direito à propriedade."
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Super_Ape> bom dia
<Super_Ape> =p
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Super_Ape> mirqui, Estou ótimo, obrigado e você?
<mirqui> que bom , tudo bem graças a deus , isso
<mirqui> isso que serve
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas :) ?
<Super_Ape> Summer \o/
<Super_Ape> E por aí?
<Super_Ape> Existe acalanto melhor do que julho? =~
<mirqui> aahaha inverno :*(
<Super_Ape> TRUE =P
<Super_Ape> hahahahaha
<mirqui> tú está aonde ?
<Super_Ape> Goiânia, estado de Goiás, Brasil e você?
<Super_Ape> Summer foi zueira =P
<Super_Ape> Aqui só há duas estações
<mirqui> ahaha sul , rio grande , 4 graus
<Super_Ape> Qual cidade?
<mirqui> rio grande , rs
<mirqui> rio grande , rio gramde do sul
<Super_Ape> mirqui, Por aqui só temos seca e chuva
<Super_Ape> AHDUAHSUSAHUSHUSD
<mirqui> baa , aqui choveu bastante
<Super_Ape> Quando?
<mirqui> chuva é o de menos , o pior é o vento
<mirqui> há umas 3 semanas
<Super_Ape> Aqui chove bastante em janeiro e fevereiro, em março choveu pouco e abril, bem pouquinho...
<Super_Ape> Desde então, não temos mais chuvas.
<mirqui> aqui na cidade , é bem úmido
<mirqui> a umidade  vem do mar
<Super_Ape> Nesta época do ano aqui é bem seco, muito mesmo.
<Super_Ape> As narinas ficam péssimas =(
<mirqui> ahaha põe uma bacia de água perto de um ventilador
<mirqui> resolve um pouco
<Super_Ape> mirqui, Coloquei o umidificador hoje há uns 75%
<Super_Ape> E nem molhou o chão
<Super_Ape> e ainda assim, as minhas narinas amanheceram um pouco ressecadas, amanhã vou coloca-lo a 100%
<Super_Ape> durante a noite, foram uns 2 litros d'água no umidificador
<mirqui> haa
<Super_Ape> Nível hardcore, sem exageiro
<Super_Ape> hahahahahaha
<mirqui> soro fisiológico tbm
<Super_Ape> Rio Grande é uma cidade grnade?
<mirqui> média , uns quase 200 mil hab
<mirqui> 180 e poucos
<Super_Ape> Infelizmente ainda não conheço o Rio Grande do Sul
<mirqui> ahaha no verão é quente , no inverno é frio
<mirqui> no verão da uma média de 38 , 40 graus
<mirqui> no inverno é de doer os ossos
<Super_Ape> Sua cidade é banhada pelo mar?
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> e tem cara que faz esportes radicais com esse frio :)
<Super_Ape> Nesta semana há previsão de NEVE para alguns lugares do estado do Rio de Janeiro.
<mirqui> kaid surf , surf
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> tá brincando
<Super_Ape> Bem pouquinho, mas há
<Super_Ape> em 2012 nevou lá...
<mirqui> no rio ?
<Super_Ape> Estado do Rio de janeiro
<Super_Ape> não na capital...
<mirqui> bom , não conheço
<mirqui> aqui cai neve é em gramado , canela
<Super_Ape> mirqui, Lá tem uma região de serra
<mirqui> são josé dos ausentes
<Super_Ape> Já ouviu falar em Penedo? É uma colônia finlandesa
<mirqui> nunca ouvi falar
<Super_Ape> E em Gramado, dá pra juntar a neve com a mão? =P
<mirqui> sim , dá
<mirqui> mas tem que juntar umidade e frio
<Super_Ape> A última vez que nevou em curitiba, eu estava lá
<Super_Ape> há mais de 30 anos que não nevava
<Super_Ape> caiu uns flocos...
<Super_Ape> Mas foi frustante. kkkkkk
<Super_Ape> Esperava mais =P
<Super_Ape> até então, não conhecia NEVE
<mirqui> está louco ahaha
<mirqui> eu não quero conhecer
<mirqui> cara , no verão
<mirqui> de bermuda e chinelo estou vestido
<mirqui> no inverno na hora de lavar roupa
<mirqui> é duas máquinas de roupa
<Super_Ape> mirqui, Eu sou fã de frio e na época eu estava num congresso
<mirqui> ahahah cada um com seu cada um :)
<mirqui> eu detestoooo
<mirqui> frio é para um dia , dois
<mirqui> uma semana
<mirqui> mas passar 3 meses batendo dente de frio é ruim
<Super_Ape> mirqui, Vou sair, abrçaos
<Super_Ape> =p
<Super_Ape> vc entra em mais alguma rede?
<mirqui> telegram
<mirqui> ubuntu brasil
<Super_Ape> REDE?
<Super_Ape> ou canais? k
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> não , nesse aqui só
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-25
<Poio> Boa tarde pessoal
<Poio> estou com dificuldade em desligar meu computador
<aedigital> poio qual a dificuldade?
<Guest179> alguém aí com problema pra configurar o bumblebee no ubuntu 18.04 ?
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-26
<dpereir> Boa noite! Caros colegas, estou com o seguinte problema: minha bios não salva nenhuma alteração. Isso começou a acontecer depois que utilizei o kernel 4.13. Como eu corrijo isso? Já pesquisei no google sobre o assunto e vi que houve um bug no ubuntu 17.10... no entanto muito se falou de atualizar o kernel... atualmente estou utilizando o kernel 4.15.0-23.Porém o problema na Bios continua.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<dpereir> Tranquilo! Obrigado!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-22
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-23
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<denisbr> Celso, opa
<Celso> :)
<denisbr> Celso, Estou instalando o slackware aqui num virtualbox para posteriormente voltar a utilizar
<hggdh> slackware... miha primeira distribuição...
<Celso> denisbr: Slackware é show
<Celso> usei por uns 4 anos ou mais!!
<denisbr> Celso, sim, já usei bastante no passado, agora estou pensando em voltar a usar
<Celso> deu problema no meu computador e agora tô com uma maquina mais fraquinha..
<Celso> pior que aqui na cidade não tem assistencia técnica CCE
<Celso> CCE = Comecei comprando errado
<Celso> agora tô com um Sempron
<Celso> Slackware com Blackbox ou Fluxbox roda bem nessa maquina
<denisbr> Celso, sim, com certeza
<Celso> https://imgur.com/CzQU7Ne.png
<denisbr> Celso, que interface é essa?
<Celso> xfce4
<Celso> xubuntu
<denisbr> massa
<Celso> baixo consumo de memoria
<Celso> 485mb
<Celso> preciso comprar uma maquina nova,mas agora tá dificil hein!!!
<Celso> Tô dando tchau de mão fechada.
<denisbr> hehehehe
<Celso> tem mais de 6 anos que comprei um PC novo
<Celso> parece que as fabricas de computadores pararam no tempo
<Celso> ainda tem celeron,dual core e sempron a venda em pelo 2020
<Celso> em épocas de i3,i5 e i7
<denisbr> Eu tenho um notebook HP encostado de 2009
<denisbr> Já com 4GB de memoria de fábrica
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-24
<Celso> Bom dia!
<Celso> aedigital,Agent_Smith,SubZero,Bigua,nord,SuBmUndo,etc...
<Celso> ops
<Celso> tem mais nicks antigos?
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-25
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<hggdh> boas
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-26
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-27
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-28
<Celso> Boa tarde!
